#xubuntu 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Number2> hello what do i need so my mouse will drag and select objects?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gnome.
<badserii> Hello, I have a question: How can I add a language in the keyboard layout switcher? Thank you in advance.
<badserii> I'm using Xubuntu Dapper.
<tuxcrafter> hello
<tuxcrafter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371486&page=3&highlight=xubuntu+testing
<tuxcrafter> is that the correct place to post my test report
<tuxcrafter> is Jim here?
<grazie> morning hyper_ch
<denied> !ntfs | denied
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g | B|nTaRa
<TheSheep_> B|nTaRa: you can also /msg it
* grazie when it wakes up again!
<B|nTaRa> TheSheep_, doing it atm
<mkquist_> this is such a great distro runs nice on an old p2 500
<totalwormage> :] ] 
<s||g> networkmanager icon doest works in feisty + xfce ?
<s||g> only the knetworkmanager ?
<totalwormage> i think it's a common problem
<s||g> pardon?
<mkquist_> !nonfree codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mkquist_> !good bad and the ugly
<TheSheep_> !codecs | mkquist_
<ubotu> mkquist_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mkquist_> got it thanx
<blue_> hey anyone running wine on a 64 bit xubuntu?
<TheSheep_> I didn't know there was 64 bit wine...
<blue_> i dont think there is, but i read something about compiling it from source
* grazie compile easy, run eek
<blue_> eh?
<TheSheep_> anybody is getting something like this?
<TheSheep_> when I press the button on my cd drive, to eject the disk, I get this popup:
<TheSheep_> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_2005121000029901".
<TheSheep_> Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_2005121000029901" is not a volume or drive.
<tanlaan> Rythmbox works under xubuntu right?
<tanlaan> I installed it, but it refuses to play music off of my ipod
<TheSheep_> tanlaan: install the gstreamer plugins for it
<tanlaan> TheSheep_: installing it from Add/Remove Programs didn't include that in the isntall? lol
<TheSheep_> tanlaan: of course not, how can the system know which formats you want and which are legal in your country?
<tanlaan> Oh yea! *slaps self in the head* I forgot that I used EasyUbuntu on my two other machines. >.<
<tanlaan> which gtreamer do i install? just "gstreamer0.8-plugins"?
<tanlaan> wait, I already have gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<B|nTaRa> !kmess
<ubotu> kmess: Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<j1mc> grazie: are you involved with community testing of xubuntu isos at all?
<B|nTaRa> where can i get help for wine ?
<TheSheep_> B|nTaRa: try #wine
<albert_> hi
<albert_> can anybody tell me how to delete the saved session details for a clean bootup?
<cellofellow> ~/.cache
<cellofellow> how would I use mencoder to convert a MS ASF file to Ogg?
<albert_> cellofellow, you're  my hero
<cellofellow> :D
<Kasplatt> http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/images/shots/desktop-verwilst.png <-- can I make my xUbuntu look like that ?
<Kasplatt> Especially want the icons to look like the icons...
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: well .. that's KDE, not xfce but if you just want a button icon set and a theme check out www.xfce-look.org
* bur[n] er looks
<albert_> aaah, great, it worked
<Kasplatt> k
<albert_> bur[n] er, thx for help too
<cellofellow> I have that background
* bur[n] er remembers ~/.cache from now on
<Kasplatt> so gentoo uses KDE ?
<bur[n] er> cellofellow, everyone does ;)
<cellofellow> it uses whatever you want
<cellofellow> like debian.
<cellofellow> hehe
<maxamillion> ;)
<bur[n] er> KDE can run on gentoo... KDE can run on ubuntu... but why woul you want to? ;)
<maxamillion> amen!!!
<cellofellow> KDE on ubuntu has its own name: Kubuntu.
<cellofellow> I suppose Kasplatt thought all distros were like that.
<albert_> now i can get some tabaco
<bur[n] er> yeah, but i hate when people think kubuntu and xubuntu and ubuntu are totally different distros
<Kasplatt> cellofellow, I know
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: they are
<Kasplatt> lol :D
<Kasplatt> ownt :P
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: kubuntu and xubuntu are both derived distros based off ubuntu, the fact that they share repositories with ubuntu doesn't make them the same thing
<bur[n] er> maxamillion, but you don't have to "uninstall" xubuntu to run ubuntu
<cellofellow> they are sort of strange to be different distros if you can have all three at once without multi-booting.
<bur[n] er> they're one large distro with 3 major meta-packages
<bur[n] er> er... 5... flux and edubuntu are big players too :)
<cellofellow> 4 actually, we always forget edubuntu
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: there is no fluxbuntu meta package in the repositories
<bur[n] er> no?
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: nope
<cellofellow> it's an independant thing.
<Kasplatt> gentoo looks nicest
<bur[n] er> oh... ok 4 :)
<cellofellow> I think they even have their own repos, mirrors really.
<bur[n] er> looks can be the same on every distro if you'd like
<cellofellow> Kasplatt: Gentoo is all about hand configuration. So, someone worked to get it to look nice.
<bur[n] er> important things are apt > emerge in terms of ubuntu and gentoo
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: the project lead decided not to have a meta package in the repos because their base install is so much different from any other ubuntu derivative that it would have restricted what they do with their official iso image
<Kasplatt> the one I sent a link to an image to looked nice
<cellofellow> so, they make a fluxbuntu-base
<cellofellow> sides, even if there was a fluxbuntu meta-package, it'd be in Universe not Main.
* bur[n] er used to love flux on a celeron 400
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: "looks" are worthless in the linux world, you can make any 1 distro "look" like any other, distros are separated by main focus of project, package management, source based or binary, stability, security, etc.
<cellofellow> Ubuntu takes looks seriously, as do Novell SLED and Linspire.
<cellofellow> And most of what I've seen in the dev mailing lists are artwork-related.
<bur[n] er> Kasplatt, xfce-look.org gnome-look.org kde-look.org art.ubuntu.com
<Kasplatt> yeah.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: looks are important because they are often directly related with functionality and ease of use but we just don't have the staff for something like that
<Kasplatt> I've only used Linux for about a month.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: but with any amount of configuration one distro can look like another
<cellofellow> i've had a desktop installed for almost a year now.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: then you don't want to touch gentoo, you compile the entire system from source code
<cellofellow> maxamillion: yes I understand.
* maxamillion has been on linux for a little over 7 years now
<Kasplatt> bleh..
<maxamillion> cellofellow: rgr :)
<Kasplatt> I'm gonna stick with xUbuntu :)
<TheSheep_> maxamillion: what's in a distro? the default config is one of the major features of a distro
<Kasplatt> I really hate Windows now :P
<maxamillion> TheSheep_: i left "etc" open for translation ;)
* bur[n] er just installed windows in virtualbox... i kinda liked XP
<cellofellow> most distros go along these lines: what package manager to use, and how to set it up, and what it looks like.
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: oooo, how do you like virtualbox?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: true
<TheSheep_> windows wasn't that bad, espeically 2k, if there was a skilled admin to manage it
<bur[n] er> vpn client from within the xp home host isn't working, and I can't get to my samba shares on the host os, but other than that, it's slick and easy
<bur[n] er> the USB was a bit of an issue, but I fixed it with the help of #vbox and i added info to the ubuntu wiki :)
<cellofellow> I have two computer that NEED (well, sort of) windows, and they have 98/ME, I am upgrading to 2K ASAP.
<maxamillion> TheSheep_: i enjoyed my time while i dual booted win2kpro and debian (back when openoffice was crippled compared to its current state and i needed office for school)
<bur[n] er> cellofellow, xubuntu + virtualbox?
<bur[n] er> :)
<cellofellow> it needs to be able to access some hardware that I can't get to work on linux.
<cellofellow> MIDI.
<Kasplatt> How do I know if my AIGLX is working ?
<cellofellow> really, that is all. Everything my mom does on Windows she can do in Linux, except her MIDI.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: does beryl run?
<Kasplatt> yeah
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: then it works
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: i don't think beryl will run without either aiglx or xgl setup and functioning
<cellofellow> AIGLX is part of Xorg now, so if Beryl works without XGL, you got it.
<cellofellow> it errors and dies.
<Kasplatt> I installed AIGLX
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ah ... didn't know aiglx was part of xorg now
<cellofellow> or, at least I think it is.
<cellofellow> !aiglx
<Kasplatt> but does it make anything better ? except making my beryl work ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: you might have installed drivers that support aiglx direct hardware but i do think cellofellow is right about it being included
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<cellofellow> Nvidia proprietary
<Kasplatt> idk..
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: makes 3d functions run faster because it puts the overhead on your graphics card and not on software rendering
<cellofellow> I think only the nvidia proprietary drivers support AIGLX very well.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah
<Kasplatt> and it runs without having beryl running
<Kasplatt> ?
<cellofellow> Apparently XGL with a plain window manager can speed things up by offloading to the GPU instead of using CPU for X.
<bur[n] er> xgl was ungodly slow for me back in the day before nvidia-beta drivers
<cellofellow> Kasplatt: I think it's the Composite extension I always have to dissable on my card to get GL working.
<bur[n] er> compositing breaks GL?  that's why my wine warcraft3.exe doesn't work anymore :)
<cellofellow> my Nvidia-legacy card will do 3D OpenGL, or 3D AIGLX.
<cellofellow> both work at the same time on a normal Nvidia card.
<Kasplatt> k
<Kasplatt> wine warcraft 3 works for me.. but not very good for playing with my friends :P
<cellofellow> don't you have to get a more recent version of Wine than is in the repos?
<cellofellow> a third-party repo?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, www.winehq.com has the info on their wiki
<cellofellow> I don't ever really use it.
* maxamillion runs off to download virtualbox
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, what is that ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: its a virtual machine application
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Kasplatt> like VMware ?
<bur[n] er> cellofellow, maxamillion, feisty has the latest :)
<bur[n] er> like vmware, but it works in kernels > .19 unlike vmware
<bur[n] er> aka feisty
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: yes, but better :)
<Kasplatt> aah, faster ?
* bur[n] er would argue the "better"
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: its in the repos now?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: not sure about faster, its just nicer software
<bur[n] er> maxamillion, it's not in the repos, but the edgy .deb on their site works in feisty
* bur[n] er would argue "nicer"
<bur[n] er> it was more work to get USB going and I still don't have a bridged network
<bur[n] er> vmware worked out of the box a bit better
<maxamillion> bahhh!!!!! they don't have an AMD64 release
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, speed is everything.
<bur[n] er> for sure, only crazy folks use amd64 ;)
<bur[n] er> virtualbox and vmware are about the same in terms of speed
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: i just like the interface of virtualbox, just a pref
<bur[n] er> i do too
<bur[n] er> i don't like the multiple windows factor of VirtualBox though
<maxamillion> well, i gotta go ... boss needs me to do stuff
<maxamillion> bbl
<bur[n] er> hasta luego
<cellofellow> bur[n] er: kqemu works good
* bur[n] er would argue that kqemu is slow
<bur[n] er> and the gui leaves much to be desired
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: kqemu has a gui?
<cellofellow> none I know of
<cellofellow> I could make a shell script with zenity for a gui
<maxamillion> cellofellow: would be a cool open source project ... i want in if you plan to do that :)
<cellofellow> Well, Zenity is actually just a user-friendly way of getting input for a shell script. I could probably make it in some spare time on my vacation.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: or even to just qemu since that is more widely used because its open source
<cellofellow> kqemu is too, now.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh, didn't know that
<cellofellow> and there's kvm
<maxamillion> cellofellow: or we could do a complete pyGTK interface to configuration and status/etc .... kinda like the Mac-Q thing
<cellofellow> kqemu went GPL when Linux 2.6.20 with KVM was released.
<cellofellow> maybe
<maxamillion> cellofellow: http://www.kju-app.org/kju/ <---like that
<cellofellow> and be able to choose KVM, KQemu or plain QEMU.
<maxamillion> would be pretty sweetr
<maxamillion> -r
<clarklinux> grazie: you there?
<cellofellow> anyone know if I can force fusesmb to rescan?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no clue
<cellofellow> I just like it better than smbfs, but it only scans for new boxes every five mins.
<maxamillion> ah
<bur[n] er> bummer
* bur[n] er opens nautilus --no-desktop when smb is in order
<bur[n] er> granted, that doesn't compare to fuse which is uber cool
<maxamillion> nautilus --no-desktop on amd64 == problems :(
<TheSheep_> is it just me or is feisty getting unstable as the release time gets closer?
<maxamillion> TheSheep_: feisty is getting unstable
<bur[n] er> it is?
* bur[n] er is having issues with gnome sessions, but using xubuntu is great
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: how comes?
<_-_-jonathan_-_-> HELLO WORLD!!
<maxamillion> _-_-jonathan_-_-: hi
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: no clue, just seems the bug reports are getting submitted in larger amounts
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I added two... one is already solved :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: awesome :)
<bib2pouille> hej everybody
<maxamillion> bib2pouille: hello
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: the one resolved was that my wifi card wasn't working anymore with 2.6.20-11... but 2.6.20-12 solved it already
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: but the other one is also annoying... the xfce applications menu disappears after a while
<bur[n] er> yeah, that happens to me actually
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: then submit also your info here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/92911
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92911 in xfdesktop4 "[apport]  xfce4-menu-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<bur[n] er> my .xml file?
<TheSheep_> oh, the old xfwm4&gimp bug is back :/
* maxamillion finds his desktop wandering back to debian faster and faster as time goes on
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: what was that strace command again?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: found it... it was in the devel channel where you posted it
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: find the PID of the xfce4-menu-plugin
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: and then do a     strace -p PID
<bur[n] er> uhhhhh
<hyper_ch> let it run in a shell window
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: you know how to find out the PID?
<bur[n] er> yes
<bur[n] er> strace not found
<bur[n] er> i put my menu back though
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: ps aux | grep xfce4-menu-plugin
<hyper_ch> there you should find the PID
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: and then     strace -p PID
<bur[n] er> i know
<bur[n] er> i don't have strace
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install strace
<hyper_ch> :)
<bur[n] er> i'm sure
<bur[n] er> but don't i have to wait for it to crash?
<hyper_ch> no, just strace it ... meaning leave the cli window open
<hyper_ch> it will crash at some time
<hyper_ch> and then copy'n'paste the last lines on launchpad
<bur[n] er> oh
* bur[n] er is tracing... crash damnit
<hyper_ch> ?
<bur[n] er> strace is running in my term, but the menu isn't crashing
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: it will after a while :)
<TheSheep_> gotta love them haisenbugs :)
* bur[n] er would go back to gnome is the sessions for gnome wasn't so b0rked that it takes 5 minutes to boot into
<hyper_ch> nice, my project got approved :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SoC?
<hyper_ch> soc?
<Mordicus> hello !
<hyper_ch> hi Mordicus
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Google Summer of Code.
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: nope, source forge :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: I'm just a hobby programmer :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Props anyway. :)
<hyper_ch> props?
<Mordicus> I've got a problem with my Xubuntu installation... last time, I edit the Xorg.conf file to replace the VESA default driver by Trident, it was ok, but now, I do not remember what I did, my system cannot boot... :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Congradulations. ^^
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: can't the whole system boot or can't you just get a graphical login?
<Mordicus> I got an error in the .conf file and Xubuntu desktop does not start...
<grazie>  /me rememebers...vaguely
<Mordicus> yes, that's right !
<Mordicus> Hi Grazie ! :)
<grazie> Mordicus: hi
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: you know PHP?
<Mordicus> when I boot, i can get the Terminal command, but no graphical interface...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hyper_ch: Nope, 'fraid not.
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: did you make a backup of the xorg file?
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: :) too bad... one slave less for me to work on the project *evilgrin*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: yes, I think I did (Grazie helped me to do it)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then login at the terminal
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: before applying the changes
<Mordicus> yes I can
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: make a copy of the existing xorg.conf now... and then copy the backup to Xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then you have the graphical environment again and you can start fiddling again with the config :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: well, I am new to Linux so I don't know how to do it :/
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I get a X server error when I boot
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: now first login at the terminal
<bur[n] er> what do all you xfce people use for a vnc server?  x11vnc?
<hyper_ch> krfb
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: done
<bur[n] er> in xfce?
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: sure, why not?
* bur[n] er has an icky feeling toward qt
<bur[n] er> digikam > f-spot though
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: each one his own :)
<bur[n] er> for sure
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: well, no go to  the X11 folder:   cd /etc/X11
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: no --> now
<maxamillion> i like gThumb over either of those
<maxamillion> ;)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: done
<bur[n] er> krfb can't do reverse vnc :\
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: do a    ls -al   and pastebin the output :)
* bur[n] er uses picasa via wine
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: what for?
<Mordicus> I cannot paste all because it is on another Machine, but I see this :
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: well, what is the name of the backup xorg.conf that you made?
<Mordicus> xorg.conf, xorg.conf.crap, xorg.conf.save, xorg.conf.save.1
<bur[n] er> hyper_ch, the reverse vnc?  so I can help my friends out... currently we use x11vnc to initiate a reverse vnc to my listening vncviewer
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: which one is the "good" backup? you know?
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: no, picasa :)
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: may be "crap" ? (not sure if Grazie remembers...)
<hyper_ch> grazie: you are needed here :)
<bur[n] er> lol
<Mordicus> hyper_ch: I think it's crap
* grazie remembers .crap was crap
<Mordicus> grazie: yes, I think it's crap ! thanks Grazie ! ;)
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: ok, make a backup of the current one:   sudo cp Xorg.conf Xorg.conf.backup
<Mordicus> done !
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: then lets restore one of the other backup files:    sudo cp -f xorg.conf.save Xorg.conf
<Mordicus> done
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: startx
<Mordicus> Fatal error, no screens found, giving up....
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: or reboot the other computer :)
<Mordicus> ok I reboot
<Mordicus> there is still a X server error on starting :/
<Mordicus> "no screens found"
<hyper_ch> Mordicus: ok, then login again :)
<hyper_ch> at the terminal
<maxamillion> Mordicus: log in to the command line and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go though that tool
<hyper_ch> and then:   sudo cp -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf.save /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> and then reboot again
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: if that doesn't help, use maxamillion's approach :9
<Mordicus> huh... I launched this tool and is asking me a lot of question.. can I abord ?
<maxamillion> Mordicus: it launched a tool from the command i gave you?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: yes, the x-server configuration tool :9
<Mordicus> maxamillion: yes
<Mordicus> but there are a lot of questions asked :/
<maxamillion> Mordicus: then answer them
<Mordicus> not sure I can answer them correctly :s
<maxamillion> uhm... hmmm, it should have a default value, take the default when you don't know .... what's the worst that could happen, your xserver still not work?
<Mordicus> maxamillion: what shall I answer for frambuffer ?
<maxamillion> Mordicus: that shouldn't effect X starting or not, just tell it no
<Mordicus> ===> ok rebooting
<maxamillion> Mordicus: ctrl+alt+backspace would have sufficed
<maxamillion> Mordicus: well .. ctrl+alt+f7 first, then +backspace
<Mordicus> I still get a Server X error... after rebooting :s
<maxamillion> meh
<maxamillion> you might need to switch back to vesa
<Mordicus> ok...
<bur[n] er> what kidn of card?
* bur[n] er will get in on this :)
<bur[n] er> Mordicus, did you try the magical "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<grazie> Mordicus: did you try restoring the .save and .save.1 ? (no knowlegde of these being made)
<hyper_ch> grazie: the .save yes but not the .save.1 yet
* grazie doesn't take long to try
<Mordicus> ok, get can the graphic interface now ! :) But a problem : the resolution is wrong... very small :s
<Mordicus> grazie: no I did not try yet...
<sparrw> going for the trifecta of #*ubuntu bans
* <sparrw!n=kvirc@pdpc/supporter/active/sparr>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #xubuntu
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@pdpc/supporter/active/sparr]  by Seveas
<Mordicus> I have a small screen square... 600x400 (but my screen is 1074x748)
<Mordicus> my video run faster ! :D (but my screen is too small >.<)
<Mordicus> how to change the screen resolution ?
<maxamillion> Mordicus: in the xorg.conf
<Mordicus> how can I edit it ?
<bur[n] er> mousepad, gedit, nano, vi, emacs
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> try the dpkg-reconfigure script
<bur[n] er> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bur[n] er> it will be easier than editing a text file
<Mordicus> with the mousepad it's ok ?
<Mordicus> (last time it did not work :s)
<bur[n] er> use sudo
<bur[n] er> gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mordicus> ok
<bur[n] er> if you have scite, it colors it pretty ;)
<bur[n] er> gksudo scite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mordicus> ok, i opend the file, but what I must change in it please ?
<bur[n] er> that's what im' saying
<bur[n] er> just run the script!
<bur[n] er> you don't have to know what you're doing
<bur[n] er> for the most part you pick hte defaults
<bur[n] er> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a term
<Mordicus> ok ! relaunching
<Mordicus> Can I use 16 bits colors instead of 24 bits ? (will it help my poor video card to display large video better ?)
* ST47|Linux waves
<ST47|Linux> Question - I have xubuntu 6.10 and a normal headset/mic combo from logitech, however I cannot hear anything
<ST47|Linux> I have tried moving the headphones to the other holes, I know the headphones work
<crimsun> pastebin requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> then tell us the url
<ST47|Linux> http://pastebin.ca/405695
<crimsun> ah, the dreaded HDA
<crimsun> the bane of my existence
<ST47|Linux> uhoh
<crimsun> yes, those things are pieces of junk
<crimsun> in any case, you _might_ be able to get something to work by using model=ref
<crimsun> I don't have my git tree handy...
* crimsun navigates to hera
<crimsun> sorry, slow connection
<ST47|Linux> so, it is my hard drive?
<ST47|Linux> cause
<ST47|Linux> that makes no sense...
<ST47|Linux> oh
<ST47|Linux> I lied
<crimsun> no, it's a combination of the HDA driver (alsa:sigmatel) and your hardware
<crimsun> Dell uses crappy Sigmatel
<crimsun> go shoot Dell in the face, problem resolved
<ST47|Linux> oh
<crimsun> can you pastebin the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec* , too?
<ST47|Linux> http://pastebin.ca/405717
<crimsun> thanks, looking when I have a free moment
<crimsun> (currently in a phone conf)
<ST47|Linux> ok, np
<crimsun> modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<ST47|Linux> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<ST47|Linux> oh wait
<ST47|Linux> nope, error///
<ST47|Linux> nothing is running...
<ST47|Linux> except ff and irssi
<B|nTaRa> whats the best cd burner ?
<B|nTaRa> !baker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio*
<ST47|Linux> it's amaror
<ST47|Linux> amarok
<ST47|Linux> 1 sec
<ST47|Linux> FATAL: Error removing snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Operation not permitted
<crimsun> ST47|Linux: you need to use sudo
<ST47|Linux> I did
<ST47|Linux> then I got
<ST47|Linux> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Operation not permitted
<B|nTaRa> !xfburn
<ubotu> xfburn: CD burning tool for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 81 kB, installed size 528 kB
<ST47|Linux> wait
<ST47|Linux> I liek
<ST47|Linux> lied*
<ST47|Linux> I only used sudo once :(
* ST47|Linux notes that amarok works, and thnks crimsun, and donates to him/her several cookies of the chocolate chip variety
<crimsun> wait, so it does work?
<ST47|Linux> yeah
<crimsun> where "work" means "sound is audible"
<ST47|Linux> yeah
<crimsun> thanks, I'll apply that to my git branch
<maxamillion> crimsun: git branch?
<crimsun> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> crimsun: what's that?
<crimsun> maxamillion: http://www.kernel.org/git/  for info about git.
<maxamillion> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> my git branches are holding areas for alsa patches (since I maintain it for Ubuntu)
<maxamillion> ah, good to know
<maxamillion> crimsun: so ... git is like svn?
<crimsun> git is an RCS of sorts, yes.
<maxamillion> ok
<crimsun> like cvs, svn, bzr, monotone, tla, and so on
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> crimsun: what's your opinion of bzr?
<crimsun> it's slow as molasses for my uses
<maxamillion> fair enough
<crimsun> I generally avoid bzr for alsa and choose instead to use what upstreams use (git and hg)
<haze76> Have anyone made rp-pppoe 3.8 work in XUbuntu ?
<crimsun> however, I have several research projects hosted in bzr, and they seem to be fine
<haze76> It asks my password, then nothing happens, after following the procedure described in the ubuntu Wiki
<haze76> I am using the Feisty Fawn herd 5 which might not be a good idea, but any help is appreciated
<haze76> Ubuntu doesn't even install in my laptop
<haze76> So I went for xubuntu since I don't like KDE particularly
<maxamillion> crimsun: yeah, i had always been curious about its performance since it is written in python
<haze76> It's a fairly slow laptop too
<maxamillion> haze76: what are the hardware specs?
<haze76> maxamillion: 192 mb ram, 500 mhz celeron processor
<haze76> maxamillion: 10 gigabyte harddrive. it's not that slow...
<haze76> I was a bit disappointed that the Norwegian translation is incomplete. My father would have preferred Norwegian, but if it's incomplete I prefer to have everything in English
<haze76> I guess that is a question of the standard routines for translation that Ubuntu can't just escape?
<haze76> You can't just set off translating any app on your own?
<haze76> Anyway when I change Internet providers it will be an ethernet cable and work automagically, but for the time being I have to use nasty PPPoE
<maxamillion> haze76: yeah, i have very little knowledge of the language systems since i only speak english but as far as the installation i'm not entirely sure why you have issues
<maxamillion> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<maxamillion> haze76: ^ that link is what you need
<maxamillion> brb
<haze76> maxamillon: With Dapper Drake and 6.10 - and feisty fawn - Ubuntu hangs at various places in the install process, or nothing happens. It is a Toshibe Sattelite S35 DVD laptop. XUbuntu installs just fine
<haze76> Thanks
<haze76> I will take a look at that
<haze76> I tried installing the rp-pppoe client by the waty
<haze76> How come it's not installed by default, and no firewall is installed by default? Crazy in a user friendly operating system like ubuntu
<haze76> Yeah it is better to do this commandline I think
<cheeseboy> help
<cheeseboy> everythings on my taskbar twice
<cheeseboy> i have 2 ofeach thing
<cheeseboy> how fix?
<B|nTaRa> hohohoho
<B|nTaRa> im starting to love xubuntu now
<maxamillion> B|nTaRa: glad to hear it
<BFTD> !!
#xubuntu 2007-03-22
<aidanr> hello?
<aidanr> sorry ignore that
<Mordicus> another problem :s : when pressing ctrl+alt+backspace, my graphic interface is not rebooting. It stops just after the "running local boot scripts" line... any idea ?
<Mordicus> another noob question >_<  : how can add a VLC icon on my xubuntu desktop ?
<BFTD> ln -s /usr/bin/vlc ~/Desktop/vlc
<BFTD> Mordicus that should work
<Mordicus> BFTD: yes : thank you ! :) But, I do not have VLC icon, but a generic icon... any way to change it ?
<BFTD> Mordicus not sure
<BFTD> it used the VLC icon for me
<Mordicus> BFTD: yes ok ! need to type "vlc" and not "VLC"
<Mordicus> :)
<BFTD> yeah
<Mordicus> but now I have a strange problem... I cannot see properly the bar in VLC with the volume setting -_-
<Mordicus> I've tried to change the skin and it crashed :/
<BFTD> not sure
<BFTD> don't know much about vlc
<crimsun> Mordicus: feisty?
<crimsun> Mordicus: which package revision?
<nraic> Has the Azureus package been fixed yet?
<Mordicus> crimsun: yes, Feisty !
<crimsun> Mordicus: see the second question.
<Mordicus> crimsun: you mean VLC or Xfce ?
<Mordicus> crimsun: how can I check it?
<crimsun> dpkg -l vlc |grep ^ii
<crimsun> likely your vlc packages are outdated
<Mordicus> crimsun: it's a new install ! (few days ago)
<crimsun> we fixed the "missing volume control with wxwidgets2.8" issue by reverting to wxwidgets2.6
<crimsun> if you installed a few days ago and haven't updated since, that's the precise symptom
<crimsun> the issue was fixed yesterday
<crimsun>        vlc | 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<Mordicus> arg ! ok
<Mordicus> I typed the command line : dpkg -l vlc..... it doesn't work :s
<nraic> Cant find utorrent in the package manager?
<crimsun> Mordicus: then you made a typo
<Mordicus> I'm checking...
<Mordicus> my update manager did not find any update for VLC, so I am trying to use the package manager...
<j1mc> is anyone in here doing any xubuntu iso testing for feisty?
<Mordicus> crimsun: if I roll back the video driver from VESA to Trident (my video card), may it improve the video rendering with VLC ? (it is a little bit "laggy")
<Mordicus> I am using feisty but I am a noob... not sure what is "iso testing" :s
<j1mc> Mordicus, here's some info on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults
<j1mc> the community is doing more of the ISO testing (and reporting our results) to free up the devs to do their development work.
<Mordicus> j1mc: ok ! (I've used the Minimal Install CD for Feisty)
<j1mc> Mordicus, cool.  :)  if you'd like to help out, you can read up on it.  :)
<j1mc> the one thing is that you always need to test the most recent image.
<j1mc> so it involves burning cd's.  sometimes lots of them.  :)  (a least a couple a week)
<j1mc> i have to go for now, but check out the testing part of the forums if you're interested.  here's the link:
<B|nTaRa> !info .bin
<ubotu> Package .bin does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<j1mc> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201
<B|nTaRa> how to install .bin ?
<Mordicus> j1mc: I may reinstall my system since there are weird behaviours with mine, so I'll try to rest and report ! I had trouble with my CD-rom, so I've already tried many different ISO... but it was 1 or 2 weeks ago.
<j1mc> Mordicus, there have been a number of fixes since a few weeks ago, so you will likely have better luck now.
<j1mc> there are new fixes every day.
<j1mc> :)
<B|nTaRa> how i wanna install .bin files ?
<B|nTaRa> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<cellofellow> sudo ./thefile.bin
<cellofellow> they suck though, usually putting stuff in /opt
<B|nTaRa>  sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<B|nTaRa> sudo: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<cellofellow> are you in the folder that the file is in?
<B|nTaRa> cellofellow, yes
<Mordicus> j1mc: good to hear ! :D
<cellofellow> sudo +x thefile.bin
<cellofellow> I mean sudo chmod +x thefile.bin
<Mordicus> j1mc: but the update manager cannot retrieve some packages for now :s
<B|nTaRa> cellofellow, thank you
<j1mc> Mordicus, you would just need to download the latest ISO
<Mordicus> crimsun: I have the 0.8.6 release Oubur !
<Mordicus> j1mc: ok !
<j1mc> Mordicus, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Mordicus> crimsun: do I need to reinstall vlc then ?
<j1mc> Mordicus, also see the links I've provided above.  They give good instructions
<Mordicus> j1mc: ok bookmared. where do I need to report if the iso is ok or not ?
<Mordicus> j1mc: *bookmarked
<crimsun> Mordicus: what version is that?
<crimsun> you pasted an incomplete string
<j1mc> Mordicus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests  look for the ones for xubuntu
<Mordicus> crimsun: the version installed on my Xubuntu.. incomplete ? :s well, 2 seconds....
<Mordicus> crimsun: 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu3
<Mordicus> j1mc: is this correct?
<crimsun> Mordicus: see? outdated.
<Mordicus> crimsun: :s
<Mordicus> crimsun: where can I find the latest?
<crimsun> Mordicus: just update && upgrade
<crimsun> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<Mordicus> I can't see it in the synaptic list
<Mordicus> crimsun: I have to type this in the terminal?
<crimsun> yes.
<Mordicus> crimsun: ok, thank you
<Mordicus> I added "sudo" and it works ! :D
<Mordicus> but i get an error at the end : "unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cellofello1> I hate my router. It won't let me forward a port. I type in the data and it returns ERROR: Error found on page.
<crimsun> you need sudo for both
<Mordicus> hhmmm... I typed : "sudo aptitude update && aptitude upgrade"
<cellofello1> now just run sudo aptitude upgrade
<Mordicus> ok
<Mordicus> (but I launched the update manager... nothing bad?)
<crimsun> don't run them simultaneously.
<crimsun> pick one or the other, not both.
<Mordicus> crimsun: ok
<cellofello1> brb, rebooting router again
<Mordicus> crimsun: do you know Mplayer very well too?
<crimsun> no. It has been nearly three years since I last used it.
<B|nTaRa> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Mordicus> crimsun: :-O
<Mordicus> crimsun: is VLC stronger than Mplayer?
<Mordicus> crimsun: I have a lot of troubles ready AVI files with Mplayer, but a lot of linux users say Mplayer can read almost everything... :s
<TheSheep> Mordicus: you need the win32codecs installed
<B|nTaRa> Mordicus, i use VLC
<Mordicus> TheSheep: I installed them... I followed the tutorial on the Ubuntu website...
<cellofellow> there we go
<j1mc> hey cellofello1 ... i found out about this by chance the other day, so i thought i'd pass it along: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<cellofellow> VLC I like for AVI and DVD, MPlayer for everything else.
<Mordicus> B|nTaRa: VLC can read my video but the volume is a little bit weak...
<j1mc> err... that was supposed to go to cellofellow :)
<cellofellow> gotcha
<Mordicus> cellofello: ok, thanks ! :)
<B|nTaRa> Mordicus, VLC works fine with
<cellofellow> I can't get VLC to do QuickTime.
<B|nTaRa> i think its related with ur sound driver
<cellofellow> j1mc: interesting
<Mordicus> B|nTaRa: I am running Xubuntu on an old laptop :(
<cellofellow> ok, I got to go now. I'll be popping in now and again but I'll be on vacation.
<j1mc> cellofellow: it says you can do a partial mirror, but i guess you'd have to look into it
<B|nTaRa> cellofello1, thats weird , .mov runs very well with VLC
<Mordicus> BTW, I have a trident video card (8mo), but Xubuntu uses Vesa drivers... shall I force it to use Trident video driver or not?
<nraic> Im downloading torrents, using azurues and other clietns and somthing is very wrong with the speed
<nraic> client says firewall is ok
<nraic> works fine under windows
<nraic> just a very slow speed in xubuntu
<nraic> Any possible reason for this?
<B|nTaRa> nraic, same here
<B|nTaRa> im still figuring whats the problem
<Mordicus> crimsun: ok! vlc interface is fine now ! :)
<nraic> funny that, happens on all clients for me, have you tried different client?
<nraic> whats the flash package called for view flash videos in firefox
<Mordicus> ... still 2 annoying things : when I launch vlc, the volume is always on "mute", I have to set the volume back each time... 2/ The volume of my video is weak, even when I changed the settings to max volumes... :'(
<nraic> what are 64 bit users ment to do about flash?
<Mordicus> mplayer crashes.... and Gxine cannot read any of my video file :'(
<cheeseboy> wtf..
<cheeseboy> how do i get to home dir in xfce?
<cheeseboy> help
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: alt+f2 and type 'Thunar'
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can make yourself a launcher or a desktop icon for that
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it also should be in the menu somewhere
<vrkhans> hey a problem, when my screen saver turn on, after that every thing just freeze or lock, even i can not shutdown the computer and I have the push the restart button . any suggestion.
<rici> does anyone have any idea why xmodmap will let me reassign altgr-k but not altgr-j ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<_BS_> Have ibm laptop with dead screen, so using external monitor. Tried to get 1024x768 but not working. How do I go back to square 1 - currently stuck in 640x480 and can't even see the OK buttons in display settings. Help please!
<Sigmamu188> how can i set xubuntu so that at boot up the numlock is on
<Sigmamu188> before login
* tonyyarusso guesses wildly
<tonyyarusso> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
* tonyyarusso scores
<Sigmamu188> thanks
<tonyyarusso> np :)
<steve___> i have two computer running xubuntu and both are connecting to an AP wirelessly.   I am using WPA2 encryption.  One card is using the madwifi drivers and the other the bcmxx drivers.  When I boot these machines, I have no connectivity.  I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart and i'm good to go.  When i come home from work neither box is associated to the AP until I /etc/init.d/networking restart
<steve___> i did not have this issue when running kubuntu on both machines.  Any ideas?
<_BS_> Have ibm laptop with dead screen, so using external monitor. Tried to get 1024x768 but not working. How do I go back to square 1, with X - currently stuck in 640x480 and can't even see the OK buttons in display settings. Help please!
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<joshafina> Can you change the splash screen in Xubuntu?
<saviles> does anyone know where i can get the "mipsel-linux-gcc" package?
<tanlaan> what is a good xubuntu alternative to Rythmbox?
<tanlaan> *albeit i dont exclusively need an alternative because xubuntu can run Rythmbox, I would just like to know of one so i can keep my usage down. I am thinking about running a server.*
<crimsun> mpd and any of its frontends
<crimsun> e.g., pygmy
<crimsun> (or) quod libet, exaile, bmpx, etc.
<tanlaan> i was just about to ask about Exaile
<tanlaan> apparently it is supposed to be like Amarok?
<crimsun> I used it once and walked away unimpressed.
<crimsun> yes, in ways.
<crimsun> obviously what I think is not necessarily going to jive with what you experience.
<tanlaan> true
<tanlaan> but hey, can it play music off of an ipod?
<tanlaan> or is that knowledge i will have to gain myself
<crimsun> I never tried. I've only experience with that using Rhythmbox, and it played music fine. Granted I use QTFairuse6 2.6 to strip the DRM from songs that I purchase from iTMS.
<crimsun> 2.6 -> 2.5, sorry
<crimsun> my iPod is largely useless. Right now it's functioning as a doorstop.
<yknott> yeah but certainly you needed something to stop that door
<yknott> and tada, enter the ipod
<tanlaan> yea ive used Rythmbox to play music off of an ipod, but i will have to find out :D
<tanlaan> ouch
<tanlaan> what kind is it?
<crimsun> mine's a 30 GB Video
<crimsun> works fine, I just don't need it for common tasks
<cellofellow> exaile is cool.
<arrow> I can't change my resolution to anything other than 400x600 can anyone help me with that?
<cellofellow> video card?
<arrow> how do I find out?
<arrow> I'm new to this stuff
<cellofellow> lspci and look for Video or something like that
<cellofellow> in a terminal
<tanlaan> crap i cant find out where to get exaile >.<
<arrow> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
<arrow> is that it?
<arrow> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cellofellow> tanlaan: exaile.org
<cellofellow> arrow: yes
<cellofellow> sorry, I only know nvidia, but we know what it is now, and someone should be able to help.
<tanlaan> i couldnt find it on that site, but i did finally find the right section. BAH >.< it is made for the i386 architecture
<tanlaan> oo wait
<tanlaan> that etch ppc one might work
<cellofellow> it's python, so it cares not what chip you use.
<tanlaan> the .deb does
<tanlaan> but i guess i can compile from source
<arrow> cellofellow, Its for my friends computer, he doesn't have internet connection so I'll have to go to his house and get his computer or something
<arrow> cellofellow, thankyou
<hyper_ch> morning
<tanlaan> I just hate how messy everything gets when I compile from source
<tanlaan> oops
<cellofellow> use checkinstall
<cellofellow> make a nice tidy deb to take with you
<tanlaan> ?
<cellofellow> when you got to run `make install`, run `checkinstall` instead.
<cellofellow> registers with apt and makes a deb file to boot.
<tanlaan> ahh
<cellofellow> easy to uninstall with synaptic, etc.
<tanlaan> i see
<tanlaan> hmm well forget exaile
<tanlaan> i think ill stick with rythmbox for now
<tanlaan> im gonna go screw around a bit with Xubuntu
<tanlaan> and then im off to bed >.<
<cookie> hi everyone. Where can I increase the sound volume on xubuntu?
<cookie> I have been looking for it but found no place
<cookie> hi
<cookie> nobody here?
<crimsun> xfce4-mixer.
<crimsun> or, x-terminal-emulator -e alsamixer
<cookie> where it is?
<cellofellow> will someone go to cellofellow.homelinux.net to test it for me?
<hyper_ch> hi Josh
<cellofellow> hello
<cellofellow> I had trouble with my DynDNS updater.
<cellofellow> does that address work?
<hyper_ch> seems like it
<hyper_ch> but why using the full name?
<cellofellow> huh?
<hyper_ch> This is the Linux website of Joshua Gardner.
<cellofellow> oh, um, that site is so very low traffic. It aint even indexed on Google.
<hyper_ch> launchpad homepage? What's that?
<cellofellow> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cellofellow> let me see what you see.
<hyper_ch> ???
<cellofellow> I'd forgotten about that. :)
<cellofellow> I haven't upgraded those webpages in forever.
<hyper_ch> ^^
<nraic> Is the parted app able to resize current ntfs drives with windows on them?
<cellofellow> got me, never tried.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: why not mediawiki?
<hyper_ch> nraic: should be... but I'd rather use a windows tool for that... like Partition Magic
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: lack of database setup skills.
<nraic> grub loader is great btw super good
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: I'm still working on drupal
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql.....
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: and that's it :)
<cellofellow> I need a bigger hard drive. That server has 1.5GB
<nraic> partion magic cost money, and im at workso i dont want to be download torrents
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: is kwiki slow or something?
<nraic> hyper_ch, can you send me part magic?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: no, I just wondered why you didn't sue media :)
<hyper_ch> nraic: PM is no free software and I have no need anymore for such software
<cellofellow> I like Python, and I tried to install MoinMoin, but I still suck at this server stuff.
<hyper_ch> what you mean by "this server stuff"?
<cellofellow> just working with apache and databases.
<cellofellow> I need to dedicate some time to it.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: have a small read here for (l)amp -->   http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<hyper_ch> it's just copy and paste of the php/apache/mysql stuff :)
<cellofellow> dunno exactly why but I lean toward Python and PostreSQL.
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> I gotta go to university
<cellofellow> server OS is Debian Sarge
<cellofellow> well, bedtime
<haze76> Are there more packages available in Synaptic for old Ubuntu releases than the latest beta?
<haze76> Or any other very compelling reasons  not to run Feisty Fawn herd 5
<haze76> (if it works fine)
<B|nTaRa-> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<moforila> Trying to get my wireless card to work, its seen by xubuntu but it cant seem to use it to connec to my lan
<blizz> hm, should /dev/kqemu by kqemu-source stay where it is or create some udev rule so it gets created at module-load time?
<grazie> blizz: don't really know kqemu but it does have kernel module that needs to be loaded (install should have handled this)
<blizz> yep, kqemu
<blizz> build it with module-assistant
<blizz> install does in fact handle the creation of the kqemu devices, but udev clears it out after rebooting
<grazie> udev does seem to be having problems of late :(
<cellofellow> can somone go to cellofellow.homelinux.net and see if it's up?
<cellofellow> tell me what IP it resolves to
<hyper> hiho
<hyper> anyone here?
<grazie> howdy
<hyper> ah :)
<hyper> <-- hyper_ch
<grazie> I think I guessed that :)
<hyper> grazie: you know how to start a programm that needs X from a remote ssh access?
<hyper> I'm at university and want to start ktorrent... :)
<grazie> well I usually use vnc but that needs the vnc server (can't remerber the name righ now) running
<hyper> grazie: well, I haven't got my vnc running right now
<hyper> krfb also wants x to start it
<TheSheep> if yuo do ssh -X -Y, the X session will be forwarded
<hyper> TheSheep: how to do that in putty?
* grazie never had much success with -X and -Y options, doesn't know why
<grazie> hyper: can you start putty from cli?
<hyper> grazie: I guess so :)
<grazie> putty -X
<TheSheep> hyper: it won't work on windows
<hyper> oh :(
<hyper> stupid windows :)
<grazie> do you have any X client on windows?
<hyper> grazie: is there any?
<TheSheep> there are, but I don't knwo of any free one
<grazie> well I assumed as you wanted to run ktorrent you must have one
<hyper> hmmm, I found XLive CD...
<hyper> a cygwin based ssh x-forwarding
<grazie> doesn't the No Machines one have a demo option
<grazie> hyper: you'd need to set the No Machine server (which I think you told me was free now) for that as well though, but you've got ssh access havent you?
<hyper> grazie: using my home computer with irssi as IRC is closed at university
<hyper> I'll have a look at no machine :)
<Nabiki> I have a menu question.  When I installed Dapper, there was an option in the menu to run a command.  When I installed edgy, that menu option was not there (under xubuntu).  What command is used to bring up the prompt to run a program?
<grazie> hyper: There must be some *nix boxes that'll you got access to at the university?
<grazie> Nabiki: alt+f2
<Nabiki> I see.  Is there a command that does that also, or just the hotkey>
<Nabiki> ?
<Nabiki> Never mind, I looked up the hotkey in the settings, and it shows the command.
<Nabiki> grazie: Thanks!
<grazie> Do you mean how to bring up a terminal?
<hyper> TheSheep: btw, my xfce4-menu-plugin didn't crash during the whole night... and I have also installed a new kernel... may this be related?
<grazie> Nabiki: Applications > System > Terminal
<Nabiki> grazie: That is not what I was looking for.  You DID give me the info I needed though.  :-)  Under Xubuntu edgy, the command is xfrun4 .
<Nabiki> That is what alt+f2 is mapped too. :)
<Nabiki> I am going to go idle now, so I am going to go ahead and disconnect.  :)  I will log in later though, and help where I can. ^^;;
<grazie> j1mc: hi jim...did you get my message?
<j1mc> grazie, no . . .
<j1mc> what was it?
<j1mc> btw, good morning.  :)
<grazie> I was just responding to your query on the channel yesterday. Yeah afternoon
<j1mc> hmmm...
* j1mc tries to remember what i asked.  :)  
<j1mc> oh, about testing?  if anyone was testing isos?
<grazie> and my answer was yes and no
<j1mc> :)  if you have any time to test today, it would be great.  we need more people to post their results about xubuntu testing.
<j1mc> the beta is released tomorrow.
<hyper> j1mc: what testing?
<j1mc> hyper, here's some info about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201
<j1mc> hyper, and then we post the results here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests
<j1mc> we need to test the "current" nightly images.
<j1mc> which are found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
* j1mc has to go to work ... anyone who can help, though, please do.  :)
<hyper> j1mc: all I can say is that the partitioner on the alternate install herd5 doesn't work
<j1mc> hyper, they did have issues with that, but it was fixed since then.
<hyper> j1mc: the same problem was also in herd3 and 4 I think
<j1mc> hyper, did you install herd3 and herd 4?
<hyper> j1mc: herd4 I did for sure... not sure about herd3 anymore... could have been herd2
<hyper> but I know the problem still persists in herd5
<hyper> although I think Kubuntu Herd4 worked
<hyper> or was it Kubuntu herd2
<hyper> doesn't matter
<hyper> herd5 is what counts :)
<j1mc> see, we just need you to report your tests.  :)
<hyper> I did add it in the forum somewhere :)
<hyper> in thread about herd5 I think... it's been a long time ago :)
* j1mc has got to get ready for work.  :)  see you later, all.
* j1mc encourages hyper to report his tests before i go. ;-)
<j1mc> ttyl, all.
<ruspu> What is the best webpage editor? I've used long a go only a normal notepad/word.
<TheSheep> ruspu: vim is much better :)
<grazie> !nvu | ruspu
<ubotu> ruspu: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<ruspu> Yeah. i saw a nvu in the net, but had to check wich would you people say. :D
* TheSheep still prefers vim
<TheSheep> especially on a remote host
<grazie> nvu is featured and friendly, but it is a bit heavy
* grazie has never used vim for html although uses vim for most other stuff
<ruspu> Yeah, I'll think I try the vim, because dont like heavy programs.
<martin___> nick _sebastian
<martin___> Hi
<_sebastian> ich veruche xubuntu zu installieren und bei 47% von "kopiere daten auf festplatte" bleibt er hngen
<_sebastian> kann das mit meiner tv karte technisat skystar2 zusammenhngen?
<albert__> versuchs auf englisch ;)
<albert__> sebastian: hast du die cd berprft? kratzer?
<_sebastian> ja, die hab ich erst davor gebrannt, die ist ok
<_sebastian> Hi, im tring to instal xubunte 6.10. After i made the settings to hard disk and partition the system will copy the files to hd
<_sebastian> at 47% the system stops coping the files an idels
<_sebastian> the system is still available for me, but it doesnt copy
<_sebastian> the cd is ok
<_sebastian> sorry for my english, i hope you understand what i mean ;)
<j1mc> sebastian, did you check the CD when it first booted?  there is a CD check option.
<j1mc> by the way, your english is good!  :)
<_sebastian> no, i havnt checked the cd
<_sebastian> i will do it now
<j1mc> ok!  :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(j1mc/#xubuntu) _sebastian: yes.  you are right.
(j1mc/#xubuntu) !botsnack
(ubotu/#xubuntu) Yum!
(j1mc/#xubuntu) good ubotu
<_sebastian> hmm, 1 checksum failed
<_sebastian> so, i muste check my iso
<j1mc> _sebastian: yes.
<j1mc> go to the folder where you downloaded your iso, and type "md5sum" and then the name of your iso file.
<j1mc> . . . do you know how to check md5sums?
<_sebastian> i never did it bevor, i will try
<j1mc> _sebastian: it will give you a code, which you can compare to the md5sum file where you downloaded the ISO.  if the codes match, then your ISO is good.  if the codes don't match, then your ISO file didn't download correctly.
<_sebastian> ok, i have this code: 22dbcd0958d5f19be4ae4f91410a1170
<_sebastian> here http://ftp.cw.net/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/MD5SUMS is the same code
<_sebastian> could it be, that xubuntu have problems with my tv card? im using skystar 2 from technisat
<_sebastian> so, im going to eat something, i will come back
<_sebastian> so, im going to swin some meter, i will try it tomorrow
<_sebastian> i come back ;)
<_sebastian> bye
<eric> hi
<BadKitty> hi
<BadKitty> uh bogus
<BadKitty> ahem
<Bogus8> haha
<eric> is this the support channel for xubuntu?
<Bogus8> eric: I guess you could call it that
<eric> cool
<Bogus8> since it's is in the topic ;)
<eric> heh
<Bogus8> the joys of reading *sigh*
<Bogus8> BadKitty: you there?  You got my PM?
<BadKitty> i'm here
<BadKitty> yep did you get mine?
<Bogus8> nope :/
<BadKitty> hm
<BadKitty> i figured it out
<eric> Im having a wee problem with autostarting applications on Xubuntu
<eric> i.e. programs are starting for no reason, and they aren't added in my autostart app list
<Bogus8> eric: btw, I never said *I* could help you :D
<eric> heh i know
<eric> just putting it out there
<Bogus8> but yeah, ask and idle
<BadKitty> give me a minute...i am not registered for freenode
<Bogus8> it can take a while
<Bogus8> BadKitty: what networks are you on?
<BadKitty> i live in accessirc
<Bogus8> irc.accessirc.com?
<BadKitty> one sec
<Bogus8> eric: when you say programs do you mean services (daemons) or do you mean apps?
<eric> apps
<eric> like the terminal and gaim
<ormiret> eric: did you have them open when you logged out and have save session checked?
<eric> no i unchecked that
<BadKitty> irc.accessirc.net
<eric> it started happening after I installed Xubuntu last night and updated it using apt-get
<Bogus8> BadKitty: on now... nick is Bogus
<massctrl> hellows anyone used the feisty beta for xubuntu?
<j1mc> massctrl: me!
<j1mc> i'm actually coordinating testing of xubuntu feisty.
<j1mc> :)
<massctrl> ah that's nice,...
<j1mc> massctrl: are you using xubuntu now?  if so, what version of xubuntu (or ubuntu) are you using?
<massctrl> so i'm going to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu again, and was thinking using the feisty for that
<j1mc> massctrl: i would recommend it.  :)  it is quite stable already.
<j1mc> if you do install feisty, make sure you get the most recent image.  what kind of computer do you have?
<massctrl> jlmc: nice, I will do so, .... I must say i was very pleased with it, but got tempted trying out gnome and ubuntu, but I don't need the most that is offered,...
<massctrl> laptop, hp nc8000 pentium M 1,6 Mhz and 1,5 Gb ram
<j1mc> massctrl: do get the most recent image for that computer, go here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ephemeros> hey \m/
<j1mc> ephemeros: \m/  :-)
<ephemeros> ;)
<ephemeros> wassup?
<j1mc> massctrl: if you do install that, be sure to report your test results.  you can do that here:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/  these aren't "bugs", but just a way to report test results.
<massctrl> cool thnks j1mc, I will sure do so
<j1mc> "test results"=="how the install went for you"
<j1mc> massctrl: feel free to check in at the irc channel #ubuntu-iso if you have any questions.  :-)
<j1mc> we can really use the testing help, esp on xubuntu.
<ormiret> j1mc: That's not the URL for test reports is it?
<j1mc> ormiret: no, sorry.
<j1mc> here's the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests/+bugs
<j1mc> massctrl: in case you missed it, i gvae you the wrong link to report your tests: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests/+bugs
<j1mc> use that one.
<j1mc> thanks, ormiret  :-)
<massctrl> Nice, you can count me in, ... I'm very pleased with the whole xubuntu distro, i regretted I switched to ubuntu/gnome, while without a doubt very nice too, I just need speedy sober environment, ... and honestly, thunar is the most excellent filemanagers i've encountered, very fast, and basic yet powerfull enough, ...
<ormiret> :)
<massctrl> ok correct link is in favorites now
* j1mc says +1 for massctrl  :-)
* grazie agrees with comment about thunar
<j1mc> massctrl: not to overwhelm you, but there's active discussion about iso testing in the forums ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201 )
* grazie doesn't want to upset anyone, but thinks feisty has taken a bit of a nose dive recently...stick with edgy for a bit longer unless you to test feisty
<j1mc> grazie: xfce has been a bit on the buggy side.
<j1mc> the panel crashed out on a live install last night.  still, we need more ppl to test.  the actual install was fine, though.
* grazie initial xfce4.4 integration was good (herd 3?)
<j1mc> grazie: i think so . . . only since about a little after herd 5 have i seen probs.
<j1mc> grazie: it's too bad that cody somerville isn't available.  i hope we have enough devs and such.
<j1mc> cody is cool, man . . . :-)
* grazie hopes cody gets well soon
* j1mc does to.  :-)
<j1mc> i haven't had any really *bad* experiences with feisty, though.  just one or two little applet crashes here and there.
<j1mc> nothing like "omg, my data" or anything.
* grazie true, but with just one month to release I hope the recent problems are just a hiccup
* vidd_laptop has noticed issues with gxine crashing frequently when trying to play dvd's....
* j1mc hopes so, too.  small stuff like that can make an otherwise good distro seem not so good.
* vidd_laptop does have libdvdcss installed
<j1mc> and with the shifting from developer-focused testing to community-based testing . . .   we just need to make sure that any bugs are reported correctly, especially with xubuntu.
<j1mc> xubuntu doesn't have the totally official canonical backing like ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu.
<vidd_laptop> jlmc is there anything we can do to get that viewpoint changed?
<j1mc> devs can't know about xubuntu bugs if we don't report them.
* j1mc isn't sure why xubuntu is considered a port, or community-based distro. 
<j1mc> we get put up on ubuntu.com (unlike, say fluxbuntu).
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: i'm not sure what we can do to change it.
<j1mc> not saying it can't be done, but i'm not sure at this time.
<j1mc> not sure who to talk to.
<j1mc> what requirements would need to be there, etc.
<vidd_laptop> gee...i bet the support would have jumped if i could have gotten that contract with the local school district to install xubuntu on all the computers in thier 3 new buildings =] 
<j1mc> i think that if we work to make xubuntu as good as we can, it will help.  unfortunately, xubuntu doesn't have the manpower of some of it's siblings.
<vidd_laptop> and elementary, a middle, and a high school
<j1mc> wow . . . yeah.  you almost got that?
* grazie gripe is the ppc issue...I'm a pretty active ppc user and I just have no idea what the deal is right now
<vidd_laptop> the head tech is a linux-phobe i think
<j1mc> grazie: yeah.  i'm dissappointed in that, too.
<vidd_laptop> is ppc support staopping for ALL distro's?
<grazie> the last officially ppc supported distro was edgy
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, my bid was fine...but i met resistance on the support side....
<j1mc> ppc support is going to community support . . . currently i have one person who asks about it for xubuntu, but i am having a hard enough time getting testers for i386 and AMD64
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: that's too bad.  they thought it would be hard to support and maintain?
<vidd_laptop> they were worried about compatability with thier other schools
<j1mc> ah.
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: where was this?  mind if i ask what town?
<vidd_laptop> since they already have 2 middle and a high school (and i dont KNOW how many elementary) they were worried the kids would get an "unbalanced experience"
<vidd_laptop> emmaus pa
<j1mc> unbalanced experience, meaning the xubuntu kids would have a more awesome experience than the windows kids?  ;-)
<rici> !xxkb
<ubotu> xxkb: Keyboard state indicator and switcher for xkb. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-2.1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 184 kB
<rici> sigh
<rici> anyone know of a workaround for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/76260
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76260 in xorg "x11-common conflicts with xxkb, but xxkb depends on x11-common inderectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, most like
<vidd_laptop> the proposal was for terminal servers.....
<j1mc> ltsp ftw!  :)
<vidd_laptop> so they only had to worry about like (max) 16 servers, compared to 50 or more acual M$ machines
<j1mc> problem is, MS discounts stuff heavily for schools.  gets the kids hooked for cheap, then makes them pay $$ cash money for the stuff when they're out of school.
* vidd_laptop is working on resubmitting the proposal, bypassing the tech-in-charge, and going straight for the tech-ed department
<vidd_laptop> show some figures for earning potential for linux engineers compared to M$ engineers....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<j1mc> =)
<vidd_laptop> show the substancial finacial savings on hardware....
<j1mc> is that what you do for a living, vidd?  linux engineering?
<vidd_laptop> ha! i wish
<vidd_laptop> im a tech support rep for an ISP
<vidd_laptop> dial-up at that
<j1mc> hey, one of my ubuntu-chicago loco buddies called up an Ameritech phone tech support agent, and it turned out that the guy ran Edgy.  :-)
* vidd_laptop is seriously considering getting RH certified
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: i've thought about something like that, too.
<j1mc> trouble is, i'd have to use RH.  :)
<vidd_laptop> only because RH is king, and SUSE sold out
* grazie thought that ubuntu had certification too
<vidd_laptop> grazie, they do...but there are no JOBS for it in my area
<j1mc> grazie: you might be right.  . . .  just no jobs for it now, as vidd_laptop said.
<vidd_laptop> i get the RH cert, and i can 10x my salery
<vidd_laptop> at worse
<vidd_laptop> *at worse x4
<grazie> money isn't everything...but yeah
<vidd_laptop> yes...money cant buy happiness....but it never hurts!
<j1mc> it isn't even so much just the money, but i def coultn'd find an ubuntu job right now.  unless i moved to montreal and worked for canonical.  :)
<j1mc> mebbe in a few years.  :)  we can hope!!
* vidd_laptop couldn't imagine working in Canada
<vidd_laptop> entirely too much SNOW
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: yoou can work indoors
<vidd_laptop> still have to GET there
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: go at night, you won't see the snow
<vidd_laptop> and if telecommuting was an option....why move?
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, i have issues driving @ night.....
<grazie> Something hyper_ch mentioned earlier....irc was disabled on the university networks...is that common does anyone know?
<TheSheep> grazie: yes
<TheSheep> grazie: at least on wifi
<TheSheep> grazie: you usually just open ssh and www
<TheSheep> and mail
<j1mc> grazie: i've heard of it.
<j1mc> i know that IIT admins disable IRC, but they let the linux users through (they use a different port) bc they figure the linux users know what they're doing.  :-)
<j1mc> the windows users don't get through.  :)
<vidd_laptop> sometimes they lock down port 25 as well
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: that's because using unencrypted mail on wifi is a suicide :)
<vidd_laptop> im talking on LAN as well as wifi
<grazie> TheSheep: thanks...I can see why, but I am surprised students accross the planet are putting up with it
<ron_o> I'm using Feisty Fawn because I need the latest kernel. How can I access other repositories..
<vidd_laptop> grazie, there ARE ways around it
<grazie> ok if it's just wifi though
<vidd_laptop> ron_o, what repo's you want?
<TheSheep> grazie: why? youo just ssh on you shell account and use irssi...
<ron_o> I'd like to get firestarter and use an older kernel to see if it might fix my problem.
<ron_o> vidd_laptop: all the ones for feisty fawn.
<ron_o> are there any?
<grazie> TheSheep: I'm thinking 'average guy in the street' here
<vidd_laptop> did you install fiesty or just add the repo for the kernel?
<ron_o> I installed feisty.
<ron_o> I needed the 2.6.20 kernel to recognize my optical.
<TheSheep> grazie: these are UNIVERSITIES, you know
<vidd_laptop> then just edit your sources.list and uncomment the repo's you want
<ron_o> but now I have it installed I'd like to see if the old kernel might recognize my usb drive(s) correctly.
<ron_o> I did, vidd_laptop, and all I get are the installed apps.
<vidd_laptop> sudo [favorite text editor]  /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd_laptop> ron_o, did you run "sudo aptitude update"?
* grazie thinks maybe there's a living to be made...students are allowed some time off :)
<ron_o> I ran update in synaptic and it hangs. I figure it's because Feisty is still in the development.
<vidd_laptop> ron_o, use the command line.....see if it helps
<ron_o> will do
* vidd_laptop tries to avoid synaptic
<vidd_laptop> i only use it to completely remove old kernel versions after they get updated
* grazie thinks synaptic is fanatastic tool
<vidd_laptop> it is a fantactic tool....
<vidd_laptop> but i want to stop being scared of the CLI
<ron_o> it worked today for some reason. I should have checked before I asked. Maybe is was just timing. I updated both synaptic and aptitude with no problems. :) thanks.
<ron_o> I get nervous w/o a firewall.
<grazie> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<grazie> I was kinda hoping that would say most users don't need a firewall on linux
<ron_o> they don't because of their firewall on their modem?
<grazie> all linux ports are closed by default
<ron_o> I still feel more comfortable with a firewall running.
<grazie> Are there a good reasons why cannonical don't provide any servers for netbooting? Too much resource required maybe?
<vidd_laptop> ....
<vidd_laptop> net boot or net install grazie ?
<grazie> netboot with the aim of installing
<grazie> no that wouldn't be a good idea at all
* grazie what a stupid question :(
* vidd_laptop sees that you CAN netinstall.....
<vidd_laptop> i did it on this laptop
<vidd_laptop> want me to look up the link for ya?
<grazie> yeah net install and netboot followed by install...both useful alternative install methods...done both...got the t-shirt
<vidd_laptop> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is the net installer for feisty grazie
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: nice.  :-)
<j1mc> and with that . . .
* j1mc is afk  :)
<grazie> vidd_laptop: thanks but like I said ^^
<vidd_laptop> sorry grazie the lag monster got me!
<grazie> :)
<_sebastian> Hi
<rmd>  hey
<maddog39> im having issues compiling the latest version of GTK/Glib/Pango
<maddog39> would any1 be able to help
<rmd> you can't just download them via apt-get or synaptic?
<maxamillion> j1mc: ping
<Howdy125> Any significant difference between 6.06 and 6.10 ?
<j1mc> maxamillion: pong
<j1mc> maxamillion: what's up?  :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i just wanted to thank you for everything you have done, I haven't been able to be as active in this devel/testing cycle as i had hoped because of school and my 2 jobs (i get to irc at this one, which is nice) and i'm glad to see people are still very active in everything (especially in cody's absence)
<maxamillion> Howdy125: newer packages
<Howdy125> ty maxamillion
<j1mc> maxamillion: thanks so much.  i feel sometimes like i'm fighting an uphill battle here, trying to get testers.  we had a lot of testers for herd 5, but not so many this time.  hopefully we'll get some tonight.
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh its a complete uphill battle that cody has been leading for a while now and its just really nice to see someone step up and take charge now that he isn't around
<maxamillion> j1mc: i wish i had more time but i TA for one of my profs and i am a sys admin on campus and it is getting late in the semester so i am getting more and more projects assigned ... just can't find the time like i wish i could
<maxamillion> j1mc: you are doing an incredible job and if there was something i could do more than just say "thank you", i would
<maxamillion> j1mc: but i'm broke .... so :(
<crimsun> just be glad you're not one of my students. You definitely wouldn't have time to IRC.
<maxamillion> crimsun: lol
<maxamillion> crimsun: well i only have time to irc while i'm at my sys admin job
<j1mc> heh, yeah.  :-)  i guess i'm glad to be a part of it.  i just felt like cody did such a good job, at least i can make the effort.  we all contribute what we can, so . . . no problem.  :-)  i'm sure you're very busy.  :)
<maxamillion> crimsun: i also code here for class while i irc
<maxamillion> j1mc: i am working on building an old machine out of spare parts that i can just simply run tests on all the time so i don't have to sacrifice downtime of my desktop also ... that way i can do school work while testing (but as of right now i only own one desktop)
<j1mc> :-)  maxamillion: yeah, i got an old desktop from my mom.  :)
<j1mc> that, and i installed a spare drive on my AMD64 box.
<maxamillion> j1mc: oooo, spare drive might be a good option for my desktop (which is an amd64)
<j1mc> maxamillion: that would be awesome.  :)
<j1mc> i can even send you something like a 5gb drive or something, if you don't want to spend the money.  i volunteer at a place that recycles old comps.
<maxamillion> j1mc: i will have lots of time over the summer to help on things ... i will be working and teaching summer school, but i won't have a full course load
<maxamillion> j1mc: i pick up spare parts around the office here at my sys admin job, but thank you for the offer
<j1mc> :-)  ok
* j1mc makes a note to count on maxamillion for early alphas of feisty+1  :-)
<j1mc> or something . . .
<maxamillion> oh yeah
<maxamillion> definitely do that
<j1mc> actually, for herd 6, i have this set up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community/Xubuntu  we'll assign people specific test cases, so they only have to do one or two things.
<maxamillion> i also watch the Thunar bug tracker every so often because i volunteered to do so a while back when jani posted on the -devel mailing lists about it
<maxamillion> j1mc: ooo, i like it
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh, i dunno if you got the email in -devel but i posted about how the alternate install was over 700mb and jani said he fixed it and the current one on the page is now 700mb and will fit on a cd-r
<j1mc> cool . . .   hopefully that will help people.  it's one thing to say, "i'll test!" (which is appreciated), but i think people will like it if they know exactly what they need to test.  should make it easier, and get more commitment.
<j1mc> maxamillion: yes, i saw that.  :)  good news.
<maxamillion> j1mc: ok, awesome ... just wanted to make sure
* maxamillion was afk for a moment
* grazie agrees that j1mc is doing a fine job
* grazie would help more if the ppc situation was made a lot clearer
<crimsun> err, what's not clear about it?
<crimsun> it's not supported by Canonical; it's supported by community best-effort
<j1mc> grazie: :-(  i even thought of keeping a PPC box at our "Free Geek Chicago" location and using it just for PPC tests.
<maxamillion> grazie: when roughly translated, find another distro for PPC
<grazie> crimsun: It not at all clear to me what "community best-effort" actually means
<j1mc> but i just don't have the time . . .
<j1mc> yeah . . . maxamillion, that's kind of how i took it, too.
<maxamillion> j1mc: we all have our limits :(
<crimsun> grazie: it means we core-dev make no active effort to maintain it.
* j1mc thinks yellow dog linux or something.
<maxamillion> j1mc: or debian :)
<crimsun> grazie: i.e., we maintain it when something needs maintaining.
<crimsun> find a bug? Fix it yourself, push us the fix, we'll apply it.
<grazie> maxamillion: yes, I wish they would actually say that though
<crimsun> ^ community support
<crimsun> Dapper ppc remains supported
<crimsun> supported by Canonical, core-dev, etc.
<maxamillion> grazie: well, they kinda did .... just not in so many words
<hyper_ch> hiho
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: hiya
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Something I'm working on packaging has had issues building on PPC (specifically PPC64 it seems).  Presumably we still make all efforts to make things work on PPC even though it's not "official", ya?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: nodda
<grazie> crimsun: most of the packages are common and controlled by Canonnical. I vry much doubt Cannonical will allow "community best-effort" to fix PPC problem on shared packages.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: of course
<crimsun> grazie: huh?
<tonyyarusso> righto.  /me continues trying suggestions
<crimsun> grazie: what is "controlled by Canonical"?
<crimsun> grazie: I'm core-dev; Canonical certainly does _not_ employ me; I can touch all those packages.
<grazie> crimsun: there's dozens of ppc bugs in launchpad that haven't even got a response
<crimsun> grazie: that's due to resource starvation
<crimsun> grazie: there's a relatively simple workaround: find someone willing to fix the bugs; get that someone the affected hardware; pay that someone to fix the bugs.
<grazie> crimsun: you will not maintain ppc bugs, because you have no interest in doing so..that's fine.
<crimsun> grazie: does "you" refer to me, to core-dev, or to Canonical staff?
<grazie> crimsun: there is no need to pay anyone....the community can fix there own problem is they have the opportunity to do so
<crimsun> grazie: certainly, and there's a conduit
<crimsun> grazie: I'm perfectly willing to review patches and apply them _if_ someone can get them to me
<grazie> crimsun: I'm mean you as you crimsun ...I'm trying to be offensive
<crimsun> grazie: ok, point taken. Then get me the affected hardware.
<grazie> crimsun: that's great news...so far I've not been aware that was possible
<grazie> crimsun: getting you hardware is going to be difficult
<crimsun> In fact, since I'm alsa maintainer, I went and bought hardware that doesn't current work. I fix this stuff. That's how much I care. (So please, don't assume that people don't fix this stuff due to lack of motivation.)
<crimsun> currently ^
<j1mc> crimsun: that's cool that you buy/test non-working hardware.  :)
* j1mc says +1 for crimsun  :-)
<j1mc> ttyl, all.  gtg.
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion MattJ
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> how goes it?
<BFTD> argh
<vidd_laptop> that good huh?
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<BFTD> no
<vidd_laptop> sounds like someone is having a day like mine
<vidd_laptop> whats up BFTD ?
<BFTD> My GPU is too old for the BSD drivers
<BFTD> at least it told me nicely unlike windows
<vidd_laptop> what about for the linux drivers?
<BFTD> na
<BFTD> if its too old to be supported its not gonna be worth it
<vidd_laptop> is that na...as in no-it-dont-work or no-i-wont-try-it
<vidd_laptop> ?
<vidd_laptop> what are you trying to do?
<BFTD> both
<vidd_laptop> is there a command line tool for ripping dvd's?
<vidd_laptop> wb ron_o
* vidd_laptop wants to make a "back-up copy" of a movie dvd... so i want to make an .iso of it
<BFTD> vidd yeah
<BFTD> sudo apt-get install cdw
<vidd_laptop> is that for dvd iso's?
<BFTD> yes
<vidd_laptop> so how do i run it?
<BFTD> I don't know
<BFTD> cdw -h
<BFTD> oopd
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> its cd-r/rw's only
<vidd_laptop> cdw -h gave no info
<vidd_laptop> =[
<alvaro> hi
<vidd_laptop> *wave* alvaro =] 
<alvaro> i have some questions about xubuntu.. i'm using suse linux with KDE in old PC and its too low.. I read xubuntu its better for old pcs
<vidd_laptop> yes it is
<vidd_laptop> what questions would you like answered?
<alvaro> could I install in xubuntu a web server (xampp), ftp server, samba server...
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<alvaro> I use he old pc as a server
<vidd_laptop> you would most likely want the alt-cd....and do the server install
<tonyyarusso> alvaro: easy to do
<alvaro> its a AMD K6 500Mhz and 128 RAM
<alvaro> and its too slow with suse
#xubuntu 2007-03-23
<tonyyarusso> Xubuntu should be okay on that - I'm about to install on similar
<alvaro> how you configure the xubuntu? there are a "control panel" like the yast in suse?
<vidd_laptop> alvaro, IMO suse with kde is too slow on a AMD 1.5GHz with 2 GB ram!
<tonyyarusso> alvaro: Depends what you want to configure
<vidd_laptop> what do you need to configure?
<vidd_laptop> tonyyarusso, ill let you handle this one....
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
* vidd_laptop bows out....
<alvaro> network configuration, the general aspect of desktop.. etc
<tonyyarusso> vidd_laptop: Make you a deal - I'll take server aspects, you take desktop aspects
<vidd_laptop> sure
<tonyyarusso> alvaro: what type of networking?
<vidd_laptop> there is a "desktop settings" menu option to configure your desktop
<alvaro> simple.. DHCP, DNS, VPN, FTP..
<neozen> meep
<vidd_laptop> *wave* neozen
<TheSheep> alvaro: most of these are pretty advanced things, you'll find all the config files in /etc
<neozen> hoallo vidd
<tonyyarusso> alvaro: for ftp server, I use vsftpd
<neozen> I have a solution for you on your card
<alvaro> i see..
<neozen> ....involves ndiswrapper
<vidd_laptop> neozen, your late....
<alvaro> thanks for the information
<neozen> but seems to be working really well for someone I set up today
<neozen> vidd_laptop: lol
<alvaro> i have a last question, qhat avout the Xfe?
<vidd_laptop> neozen, i did a complete re-install with setting up the desktop during initial install...worked like a charm
<neozen> vidd_laptop: lol
<alvaro> I mean the ennviroment, like kde in suse
<vidd_laptop> alvaro, what questions you have about the desktop?
<alvaro> it's easy to use? learn?
<neozen> alvaro: in my experience, xfce delivers everything I would use on a day to day basis in kde or gnome, and it does it in a tighter package that loads faster and uses less resources
<vidd_laptop> InMyOpinion...its far easier to use/learn then KDE
<neozen> alvaro: I picked up everything I needed to know in a month
<neozen> alvaro: of off and on use
<vidd_laptop> neozen, your a slow learner
<neozen> alvaro: now.... I use it everyday..... have been for about 6months
* vidd_laptop picked it up in 2 sessions
<neozen> vidd_laptop: I used it about that often that first month
<vidd_laptop> lol
<neozen> vidd_laptop: when I was getting everything into it
<tonyyarusso> Wow, the Xubuntu default desktop in Feisty is sexy
<alvaro> the idea its to migrate all my pcs with XP and suse to xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> alvaro, you need any help with that, you let us know
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> heck...if you were close enough, id do it for ya on one or two ta start ya off!
<alvaro> ok friend, now i'm going to sleep, see you soon and thanks for your helpful help
<vidd_laptop> happy to GIVE the help
<vidd_laptop> wb maxamillion
<vidd_laptop> wb j1mc
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: thanks
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: had a keyboard die on me ....
<j1mc> hi vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> keyboards fail?
<vidd_laptop> =\
<j1mc> i am cleaning up my place prior to a friend coming over to go out to eat.
<j1mc> i'm dl'ing a 386 live cd and amd64 live cd, though.  :)
<j1mc> xubuntu ftw!
<vidd_laptop> anyone recomend a tutorial for CLI to make a dvd iso from a movie dvd?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah ... that was a first time for me
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: but i'm at work and i type ALOT here
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: it just stopped working .... no power, nothing
<j1mc> vidd_laptop, no, sorry.  :(
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, i think alt-cd's are better
<j1mc> i know how to burn a cd from the CLI, though.  i thought that was pretty nifty the first time i did it.
<j1mc> vidd_laptop, yeah, but we need to test the live ones.  i prefer the alt cd's, too.
<maxamillion> j1mc: yeah, i've only done that once and it required a decent amout of documentation for me to pull it off
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, the only time i ever saw keyboards fail is when morons shove the ps2 connecters in without lining them up and bending all the pins
<maxamillion> lol
<vidd_laptop> you'd be AMAZED by how often that happens in a call center!
<j1mc> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom name_of_file.iso
<vidd_laptop> glad i dont work there anymore
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah, this one was a usb ... it was nice too, low profile ... very comfortable and now its dead ... but i found a decent logitech in the supply closet that will suffice
<rici> spilling coffee on them can also be fatal
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh ... that's not bad
<maxamillion> j1mc: i was using something else, it had a ncurses interface
<vidd_laptop> rici, i've done that so many times...never killed one
<j1mc> maxamillion, yeah, cli is the way to go for burning isos.  :)
<rici> depends on your keyboard, and the amount of coffee
<maxamillion> j1mc: i will keep that in mind
<j1mc> just have to navigate to the folder where the iso is.  :)
<j1mc> or else put in the complete path :)
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, i need to MAKE the iso....
<maxamillion> j1mc: meh ... cli navigation is just a <tab> clicks away
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, yeah
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: you can make iso images with dd i believe
<vidd_laptop> but i like gnomebaker for burning
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah ... gnomebaker and graveman are tops on my list
<j1mc> vidd_laptop, yes, i understand.  sorry i can't help with that.
<vidd_laptop> but can you make dvd iso's with it?
<j1mc> maybe mkiso?  something like that?
<j1mc> !mkiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> !makeiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makeiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !mkisofs
<maxamillion> !mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> beat me too it
<j1mc> :)
<vidd_laptop> dont say anything about dvd iso's
<j1mc> that's it.  (or that's what i would have guessed)
<j1mc> yeah, i dunno . . .
<maxamillion> i cheated though ... mk<tab><tab> to reference
<rici> by the way, does anyone have a workaround for the problem with installing xxkb? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/76260
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76260 in xorg "x11-common conflicts with xxkb, but xxkb depends on x11-common inderectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<rici> i'd settle for an equivalent program
<maxamillion> getting off work ... laters!
<vidd_laptop> *wave* bur[n] er
* vidd_laptop needs to be able to view .pdf files.... preferably in openoffice....
<vidd_laptop> any recommendations?
<rmd> ?
<rmd> any pdf viewer will be able to display .pdf files
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Getting OOo to display them is the tricky part.
<kalikiana> !evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 880 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<rmd> how can i automate removing a file whenever i log off?
<kalikiana> rmd, You could put it in the autostart to remove it on logon. That way you could do it in GUI ;)
<vidd_laptop> anyone know a good howto to make a dvd iso?
<vidd_laptop> i have a dvd movie i want to "back up"
<rmd> vidd_laptop, dvd::rip
<rmd> it's not an iso, its .vob files
<rmd> and they're huge
<rmd> unless you compress them down into a standard video file
<kalikiana> vidd, be careful, that might conflict with freenode policies ;)
* rmd notes that every video and music file on his hard drive is a copy of something he legally purchased :-)
<vidd_laptop> rmd...i want to make an iso....not a plain copy...i can do that with thunar
<rmd> i was under the impression that .iso was a specific format for data cd images.  if you can do it with thunar, why the heck are you asking about how to do it?
<rmd> okay
<rmd> so its any disc image
<vidd_laptop> right
<rmd> you can do it in thunar, so why are you asking
<vidd_laptop> does dvdrip make an iso image?
<rmd> btw, the wikipedia article ISO_image lists all kinds of software for making iso images
<vidd_laptop> thunar dont make iso's...it makes plain copies
<rmd> vidd_laptop, go to wikipedia and search for ISO images
* vidd_laptop hops over to wikipedia
<rmd> take for instance the mkisofs command :)
<rmd> HAH
<rmd> so
<rmd> if you make an iso from a dvd
<rmd> can you mount that iso just like watching a dvd?
<kalikiana> rmd, actually you can loopmount
<rmd> come again?
<vidd_laptop> rmd yes....use  loopmount
<rmd> please tell me more
<vidd_laptop> ISO files can be mounted directly in Linux with the single command: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso (assuming the directory /mnt/iso exists).
<vidd_laptop> right from the page you told me to look up
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<rmd> yeah
<rmd> crap
<rmd> well hot diggety
<vidd_laptop> also usefull when qemu'ing
<rmd> i bet that would be way easier than dvd::rip, actually
<rmd> because i'm always having a problem getting the right audio tracks
<vidd_laptop> hmmm.... it seems that .iso is NOT the file format i need to make a dvd clone image
* vidd_laptop will try dvdrip
<vidd_laptop> but its HUGE!
<rmd> what is?
<vidd_laptop> dvd::rip
<rmd> why is .iso not the file format you need
<vidd_laptop> 15+ MG
<rmd> oh
<rmd> well, it comes with transcoder for various file formats, i think...
<vidd_laptop> read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_image
<vidd_laptop> it wants me to install mplayer and rar[?] 
<rmd> uh
<rmd> i didnt do either
<rmd> soo... why wouldnt you want to make an .iso?
<vidd_laptop> .... ANOTHER 6 meg....
<rmd> you're making this sound like 21megs is actually a lot of space
<vidd_laptop> tried it....the dvd wont play
<rmd> hrm
<vidd_laptop> rmd .... i need space for the MOVIE!
<vidd_laptop> that alone is 10 gig
<vidd_laptop> min
<rmd> which is exactly why 21 megs means nothing to the equation
<vidd_laptop> unless you only have 15gig hard drive
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<rmd> in which case, you're just being silly
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu is for light-weight systems
<rmd> xubuntu is *for* whomever wants an improvement in speed of performance over standard ubuntu desktop
<vidd_laptop> AND for lightweight systems
<rmd> i might suggest that desiring to store high quality movies on a 15g hdd is folly
<vidd_laptop> i only want to store it for like half an hour
<rmd> people running outdated systems are within the group of people that might desire an improvement in speed of performance over standard ubuntu desktop, yes
* vidd_laptop got a new dvd burner and wants to test it out
<rmd> yeah sure
<rmd> if you just want to test it, why don't you just download a linux live dvd and do that
<rmd> ?
<rmd> that would 1) fit on your hd 2) not let everyone know that you're planning on pirating
* vidd_laptop has no plans to pirate
<rmd> oh surely not
* kalikiana whispers that rmd spoke out loud what we were thinking
<rmd> i'm terribly sorry for the implication
<vidd_laptop> im running a test
<kalikiana> Especially the quotes in this: < i want to "back up" >
<rmd> kalikiana, no, see, its all just to test his new dvd burner.  'cause he can't test it any other way.  oh, and he installed a new dvd burner on a horridly outdated system... very likely.  very convincing.
* rmd laughs
<rmd> god i'm such a dolt
<rmd> i didnt even get it
<kalikiana> i'd say, vidd, move to canada, I heard they are not so hard about pirates ;)
* vidd_laptop is not a pirate.....
<rmd> you claim to have installed a new dvd burner on a computer that is so old that it actually contains a 15g hd... so... god... how old
<rmd> and you claim, or at leat imply, that, in your words, "backing up" a dvd is the only way to test it.
<vidd_laptop> its not the ONLY way...just the way i want to do it
<rmd> vidd_laptop, why don't you chose a sensible, easier, and conceivable way of just downloading burning software and writing an .iso of something legal and random?
<vidd_laptop> my family get home movies put on dvd's...and rather then pay for 25 copies, id like to get one and make more
<vidd_laptop> nothing illegal in that
<vidd_laptop> i should think anyway
<rmd> what's your family doing running around with a dvd recording camera and a computer with a 15g hd?
<vidd_laptop> its not like im going to blockbuster's or anything
<rmd> whatever
<rmd> i'm tired
<vidd_laptop> i dont have the dvd recorder...my sister does
<rmd> vidd_laptop, its okay.  really.  i honestly dont care.  i just think you're silly.
<vidd_laptop> anyway....its not important
<rmd> the important thing
* vidd_laptop never made any claims of being SANE!
<kalikiana> sounds really like an everyday example. especially that the whole family has only one dvd burner and one old pc with few space.
<rmd> *shrug*  doesn't matter.  i'm supremely critical. at any rate, someone find me a way to copy a dvd to hard drive and watch from hardrive, without transcoding to avi or having to mess with that crap :)
<vidd_laptop> i could have put the burner in the nice M$ machine with lots of HD space...but nty
<vidd_laptop> rmd...if you like you could try the dd method to make an iso....
<rmd> #ubuntu claims you can just mkisofs and then view it
<vidd_laptop> dd if
<rmd> actually
<rmd> yeah
<rmd> i liked dd
<rmd> unless it uses css
<rmd> then use mencoder
<vidd_laptop> =/dev/[dvd]  of=[path to destination file] .iso bs=1024 [is that last part right?] 
<vidd_laptop> rmd what is memcoder?
<rmd> yep
<rmd> well
<rmd> mencoder claims to be for making mplayer files
<rmd> but its a file formatter thingy
<vidd_laptop> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<rmd> i dont think you need the bs option
<rmd> A simple movie encoder, designed to encode MPlayer-playable movies
<rmd> (AVI/ASF/OGG/DVD/VCD/VOB/MPG/MOV/VIV/FLI/RM/NUV/NET) to other
<rmd> MPlayer-playable formats. It can encode with various codecs, like DivX4 (1
<rmd> or 2 passes), libavcodec, PCM/MP3/VBRMP3 audio. Also has stream copying and
<rmd> video resizing abilities.
<vidd_laptop> rmd what is the bs in the dd command do?
<rmd>        bs=BYTES
<rmd>               force ibs=BYTES and obs=BYTES
<rmd> obs=BYTES
<rmd>               write BYTES bytes at a time
<rmd> basically
<vidd_laptop> ic
<rmd> it sets the speed of the encoding
<rmd> ibs is how many bytes are read at a time
<rmd> obs is how many bytes are written at a time
<vidd_laptop> and bs is how many are read and then writen?
<rmd> yes, bs sets the variables at the same value
<vidd_laptop> cool
<vidd_laptop> and not specifying lets the op choose for itself, or at some preset default?
<rmd> surely
<vidd_laptop> rmd...this dvd rip looks like it will let me do some editing of these movies...it that right?
<rmd> vidd_laptop, dvdrip is just a perl front end to "transcode"  transcode offers the ability to truncate, so you could take out previews or opening credits or something
<Sigmamu188> how  do i intigrate a spell into gaim
<rmd> Sigmamu188, i thought it was enabled by default, now?
<vidd_laptop> so it wont let me take part "a" and put it behind part "c" and so on?
<Sigmamu188> it isint on
<Sigmamu188> i just installed aspell on the system
<rmd> vidd_laptop, it might.  iv'e never messed with it
<vidd_laptop> oh
<vidd_laptop> looks like i will have o play
<rmd> Sigmamu188, aspell is a command line program.  the spell checking in gaim is real time
<vidd_laptop> *to
<Sigmamu188> hmmm
<rmd> which is to say, i dont know why you would want to do that
<rmd> because gaim comes standard with a spell checking option
<rmd> but
<rmd> its been a long time
<rmd> i suggest you try #ubuntu or #gaim or something
<Sigmamu188> cool
<Sigmamu188> rmd: thanks for the info
<vidd_laptop> Sigmamu188, the spell check option is in the {tools} {preferences} {conversation} section
<Sigmamu188> ok its checked
<Sigmamu188> or it was checked to begin with
<Sigmamu188> but im gettin nada
<Sigmamu188> for the spellchecking
<vidd_laptop> if you misspell something, it will be underlined.... right-click to show options
<Sigmamu188> not working
<Sigmamu188> hmm
<vidd_laptop> you need to type the word the hit [space]  to have the misspelled word underlined
<Sigmamu188> it used to work before i downloaded the xubuntu updates
<vidd_laptop> =\
<vidd_laptop> i just ran updates, and mine still works
<Sigmamu188> hmm
<vidd_laptop> try sudo aptitude reinstall gaim
<vidd_laptop> that might fix it
<vidd_laptop> let us know =] 
<Sigmamu188> kk will do
<vidd_laptop> rmd ... did dd do it for ya?
<rmd> vidd_laptop, i don't have any dvds around.  i'm in a hotel :)  but i'll be trying it when i get home :)
<Sigmamu188> brb have to change irc clients
* vidd_laptop needs to next find a way to move pics across the network so he can copy gigs of pic files from the windows pc to the linux pc with the burner
<sigmamu188> i figured it you
<sigmamu188> out
<sigmamu188> you have to have gaim and aspell installed
<sigmamu188> and i had to restart gaim
<sigmamu188> and now xchata is auto spell checking
<vidd_laptop> awesome
<vidd_laptop> hand the kid a cigar!
<vidd_laptop> :] 
<sigmamu188> who knew all my problems could be solved by restarting my messaging client
<sigmamu188> <\\\\\\\\\\] ~~
<vidd_laptop> you always have to restart for changes to take effect.....
<rmd> wierd
<rmd> sigmamu188, cool
<vidd_laptop> like if you add flash or java to firefox, you have to restart ALL your browser windows for the change to take effect
<vidd_laptop> just in M$-world...you have to reboot
<sigmamu188> i added flash about an hour ago
<sigmamu188> i wanted to get myspace to work
<vidd_laptop> then again....rebooting fixes 99% of the problems in M$....intalling linux fixes 100%
<sigmamu188> atleast the media players
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<sigmamu188> lol
<_BS_> Help.
<_BS_> If I'm at a command line, and want to start up kate ... how do I run 'kate foo' so it doesn't say unable to open device. kate bad example, but hopefully you know what I mean. In windows this would just be 'start kate foo'.
<grazie> _BS_: depends on what file you are trying to edit. You may need 'sudo kate foo'
<hyper_ch> using kate on xubuntu :) welcome to the club :)
<_BS_> grazie: OK, so sudo understands to talk with the X that started the command shell? Suppose, for arguments sake, I'm in my $HOME directory at the time, so don't need to be root.
<_BS_> hyper_ch: I'm not ... just happened to be here. Default to #xubuntu due to problems on other computer.
<_BS_> Since you're here...
<grazie> _BS_: file in $HOME wil not normally need root privs, sudo not required.
<hyper_ch> well, to open a file in read-mode (if your user/group hasn't got write access) should also be working just with      kate filename
<_BS_> Have ibm laptop with dead screen, so using external monitor. Tried to do 1024x768 and now have messed things up. Back to 640x480 which, of course, is too small to go into system settings and actually see the OK or APPLY buttons. <sigh> How do I get it to go back, redetect the monitor hardware and reconfigure X appropriately. <sigh>
<grazie> _BS_: Nornally I'd receommend  using gksu or sksudo rather than sudo but not sure that correct for KDE apps
<rici> you shouldn't need sudo to start up an editor :)
<rici> you probably want:  kate <filename> &
<hyper_ch> anyway, I'm off to university :)
<hyper_ch> cya
<_BS_> hyper_ch: That's why I said bad example. I tried it while typing and, of course, it opened. Have tried other commands to get the same sort of bad device result though. Even Kate, here, produces:
<_BS_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<_BS_>   Major opcode:  145
<_BS_>   Minor opcode:  3
<_BS_>   Resource id:  0x0
<_BS_> Failed to open device
<_BS_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<_BS_>   Major opcode:  145
<_BS_>   Minor opcode:  3
<_BS_>   Resource id:  0x0
<_BS_> Failed to open device
<_BS_> Which I just assume is it complaining about not knowing the display handle to start from.
<rici> sounds like it
<grazie> !pastebin | _
<ubotu> _: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_BS_> grazie: none should be necessary. Assume I want to start up anything graphical from the command line.
<rici> perhaps you need to set $DISPLAY
<rici> and/or export it
<grazie> _BS_: your example was none specific...I assumed you were having access problems
<_BS_> rici: That's the sort of thing I mean, in terms of what I'm trying to figure out. Nice try, but set shows 'DISPLAY=:0.0'. Try again (please)? [I take it I should be able to type any command at the command line and just have it start with no errors. I dunno, say kontact? [Mind you, the point of remembering the '&' is well taken.] 
<rici> yes, you should. i can.
<_BS_> grazie: Apologies. I guess the first thing I'm trying to figure out is what should work without extraneous verbage, and then which culprit is spitting at me.
<rici> is your screen actually 0.0?
<Darkkish> ok so i want to plug in my ipod so it will charge
<Darkkish> but i also want to listen to it at the same time
<_BS_> rici: That's what set in ther terminal says: :0.0. (How else might I tell?)
<rici> if you have an external monitor, it might be a different one
<rici> it should be in your xorg.conf file
<_BS_> rici: I get the same results on my kubuntu right next to it. I've just retested this on the xubuntu system. Entered gcalctool on the command line, get same errors, then the calculator pops up.
<_BS_> rici: kubuntu is normal desktop workstation, single monitor.
<rici> just pops right up on mine
<rici> i don't know what would be different
<ormiret> _BS_: what is the error you are getting?
<rici> this is a standard xubuntu install
<_BS_> ormiret: See above, or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11618/.
<rici> google says: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/42553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42553 in xorg "wacom input devices enabled by default, why?" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<_BS_> rici: Ah, good point. I've been assuming this is a Linux 'thing' so problem applies to any of them. (Remember, I assumed this was an 'x' thing.) I've also been assuming that once I run xubuntu_desktop and log in with xfce, I'm running 'xubuntu native standard'. This is kubuntu install, then xubuntu added when too slow, using xfce.
<rici> always check the error message in google
<rici> with quotes around it
<rici> 80% of the tine you get a better response than i could give
<_BS_> Ubugtu: Ah! Cool. Interesting. Never heard of launchpad.
<rici> it's ubuntu's bug registry
<_BS_> rici: fair enough ... but ... never occurred to me. Thought this was just a linux thing and I needed the windows equivalent to 'start'.
<rici> ubugtu looks the bug up from the url when you type it
<rici> _BS_: the equivalent to windows' "start" is the trailing &
<rici> that's about all start does
<rici> aside from do extension->app mappings
<_BS_> rici: I think I would disagree. I think it does the detach, as you say, but also hooks it's root window into the parent of the command window. Could be wrong, but I don't think so.
<_BS_> SO: Back to the display problem ... how can I get the display hardware re-detected and X reconfigured?
<rici> you got me
<rici> i hate X11
<_BS_> rici: You mean one has a choice?
<rici> my choice is mac os x
<ormiret> _BS_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<rici> however, my mac's temporarily dead :)
<rici> i usually only use un*x for servers, but i needed to work while waiting for a new power supply to arrive in peru
<rici> i suppose i shouldn't say that in a ubuntu channel :)
<ormiret> I don't think there are any ops around so you ight get away with it this time :)
<rici> i've been trying to be helpful while i'm here
<rici> actually i've been hoping someone can help me with keyboard configuration.
<rici> you wouldn't know anything about xxkb or alternatives would you?
<rici> i've mostly gotten things working the way i want them to, but i can't figure out how to use different mappings in different windows without xxkb, and the ubuntu pkg is borked
<rici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/76260
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76260 in xorg "x11-common conflicts with xxkb, but xxkb depends on x11-common inderectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<rici> things always go silent when i mention that :)
<ormiret> sorry, no clue how to fix that :(
<rici> oh, well.
<rici> i'll get it working eventually.
<rici> i never really wanted to learn about xkb, but i've had the crash course, as it were, necessity being the mother of manual reading and all that
<_BS_> ormiret: funny ... I just saw that going in to xorg.conf based on the bugfix found for me earlier!
<rici> did that work for you?
<_BS_> rici: Look man ... it's a P233 laptop - it's not THAT fast!
<rici> just curious
<_BS_> rici: so the first thing it asks (package configuration) is what video ... ok, where the heck is system settings in xubuntu, wait, wait, wait, display, wait, wait, wait, hardware, wait, wait, wait, kill system settings, back to package config ...
<_BS_> I should only have to restart X, right?
<rici> yep
<rici> you might be right about windows, although i think x apps do that automatically
<rici> well, semi-automatically.
<rici> i've never used windows on a machine with > 1 monitor
<_BS_> wait, wait, wait ... actually, I think a fair portion of the problem is the hard drive I put in it to test with, my guess is it's slower than a dog ... wait, wait, wait
<rici> lack of ram
<_BS_> rici: I never said Windows wasn't goofy. Or imposed extra goofiness unnecessary under GNU/Linux! (-:
<rici> sure
<_BS_> rici: It's maxed out ... at all of 256MB!
<_BS_> rici: I don't / haven't, either, in the way you're thinking.
<rici> 256 mb isn't much, sadly
<_BS_> rici: I got into 2nd monitor, actually, when laptops dock and internal shuts off. A keystroke does internal, external, or both. [Not working currently, or I'd have my 1024x768 (max.)]  Then of course, I ran into 2 monitors when hooking up laptops to projectors for presentations. And I saw both screens on at the same time. (So the presenter could stop bobbing his head back and forth between...
<_BS_> ...the screen and the keyboard/mouse!) :-)
<rici> right, i've seen that configuration, although it usually doesn't work.
<rici> i've used multi-monitor macs quite a bit. it can be quite nice
<_BS_> rici: Yeah well ... Actually, all I intended for this beast was to leave something like korganizer up on it all the time. Maybe firefox and thunderbird too. Then I could stop popping back and forth on my main machine.
<rici> firefox on this machine is using 130MB RES
<rici> plus 116 for acroread cause i've got one pdf open
<_BS_> rici: Which ... by the way ... is at the moment ... Windows XP running Kubuntu under vmware player. Works fantastically well and brainlessly. Even upgraded the 6.06 appliance to 6.10, and added ubuntu_desktop and xubuntu_desktop, just to check things out. Very slick way to just check things out.
<rici> followed by 50M for xorg and another 50M for thunderbird
<rici> yeah, xubuntu was fairly painless
<rici> except i can't get the keyboard to behave like i want it to, and the menubar's are in the wrong place :)
<rici> i tried the hack to put the menu at the top, but it doesn't work consistently.
<rici> but much more positive than my previous experiences with linux on the desktop.
<rici> nice job.
<TheSheep> rici: use evince instead of bloatware acroread
<rici> well, i'm already using bloatware firefox :) but i'll give it a try
<TheSheep> rici: what didn't work with menu at top?
<rici> firefox
<_BS_> rici: well, ok, maybe web and mail, of some sort. Know what you mean about the menus ... then screen problem got in way. Want menus at bottom, thank you very much.
<TheSheep> ah, you mean the mac-like menu?
<rici> yeah
<TheSheep> firefox is pretty badly written in this regards -- it draws its own interface
<TheSheep> that's because it's mainly targetted for windows
<rici> really? how odd.
<rici> it's not very cooperative about keyboard settings either
<_BS_> rici: Agree about experience ... tried Debian long ago, thought it was ok but searched for something better. Tried a number of others, slackware, gentoo, more than I can count / remember. Then gave it up for some years. Never forgot about it though, just had no time to relearn everything I know. I think in the intervening years, though, hardware has sped up significantly, and the software...
<_BS_> ...too. Sort of blew my mind going to kde.org and seeing koffice / kontact / kde-apps. This was long after I had gotten open office, which really sparked my interest.
<TheSheep> with the modern programming languages and libraries you can roll a new application in 10 minutes
<TheSheep> rapid prototype it and rewrite to C in 2 days
<rici> TheSheep: i've had trouble with ff on the mac, too. it doesn't get fonts right
<_BS_> rici: No offense, but may I share some advice ... since you're talking servers and workstations ... I assume you have at least some level of support responsibilities ... I learned long ago the more you customize things, the more you whine and curse every time you sit at someone else's machine to help them. If you just go with the defaults and live with them ... you do much less whining and...
<_BS_> ...cursing. In my experience, anyways.
<TheSheep> rici: I've tried all the web browsers I could get my hands on, but there is simply no css-aware lightweight browser. Even tried to write my own.
<rici> _BS_: i agree
<rici> however, i need to be able to type in several languages; it's not an option for me
<rici> moving the menus around is just aesthetics but i have to get this keyboard to work
<_BS_> rici: Ouch. [Was opera at all useful?]  I hear ya, keyboard vs. screen.
<_BS_> rici: laptop dead. power down and up. Guess X didn't exit gracefully. wait, wait, wait ...
<rici> sigh.
<rici> well, good luck.
<rici> hope you get it working.
<_BS_> rici: Thanks. And thanks for your excellent insights.
<rici> no worries
<rici> chao
<J-_> whenever downloading something from the internet, teh speed is really slow. I've tried !ipv6, and that didn't work.
<tester> i have a live cd on a usb stick, is it possible to disable auto-login?
<tester> it seems the whole os is in the memory when xubuntu is loaded...
<tester> hello?
<mh789> Hi! I can't get Xubuntu starting. I tried starting the live-cd (6.10) on an old computer, but what I saw was Desktop and Login Screen alternating in a 5 seconds cycle. I then installed Xubuntu with the Alternate CD. Here the same, after logging in, I see the Desktop for about 5 Seconds, then again the login screen (but it does not switch back to the Desktop as it waits for my password).
<grazie> mh789: you still around?
<grazie> mh789: I've heard of a similar problem to the one you descrube. It was due to using a voodoo video card and a buggy driver.
<grazie> mh789: Suggest you try using vesa for the time being, but there is a patch for the driver described in launchpad I think.
<triplah_> anyone had any luck with gstreamer?
<triplah_> in particular i want to get quodlibet working
<triplah_> i prob have to restart x
<triplah_> brb i'll try rebooting
<triplah_> Quod Libet could not find the 'filesrc' GStreamer element. Check your GStreamer installation.
<_sebastian> Hi
<maxamillion> _sebastian: hello
<_sebastian> can someone help me to install my nvidia geforece 6800?
<maxamillion> !nvidia-glx | _sebastian
<ubotu> _sebastian: nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 3971 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<maxamillion> _sebastian: ah, sorry ... wrong link
<maxamillion> !nvidia | _sebastian
<ubotu> _sebastian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_sebastian> ah, thank you
<looping_> thanx maxamillion, I need to install drivers too. :)
<maxamillion> no problem :) .... glad i could help
<looping_> i'm limited to 1.24*768 right now, with a 19", it's lame.
<looping_> 1024
<maxamillion> looping_: oh ouch
<_sebastian> i'm limited to 800x600 at 20" tft
<maxamillion> _sebastian: double ouch
<_sebastian> yes...
<looping_> maxamillion: I'm not eager to try and install the drivers, though. I crashed kubuntu trying to do it before.
<looping_> I crashed X, in fact... but I wanted to give a try to xubuntu.
<looping_> :)
<maxamillion> :)
<_sebastian> is there a help guid in german?
<_sebastian> it would be easier for me ;)
<maxamillion> _sebastian: if their is, i am not aware of it
<_sebastian> i found noone
<rici> looping_: did you try adjusting the mode lines?
<_sebastian> how can i edit the menu where i can found system and so on?
<_sebastian> i want to add some applications
<rici> right click and select edit menu
<maxamillion> _sebastian: Applications->Settings->Menu Editor .... or what rici said :)
<_sebastian> i looked for something like that, but i havn't seen it :O
<looping_> rici: meanwhile i reinstalled my system. I am trying installing from ubuntu repositories.
<looping_> back
<_sebastian> hi
<maxamillion> wb
<maxamillion> (sorry i am slow on my responses, i'm at work)
<llbb5k> hey everyone
<_sebastian> how can i restart xorg, to test if the driver is working?
<maxamillion> _sebastian: this is a really "hack and slash" way of doing it but do the key combo <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace> (just make sure you close all apps and save all docs)
<maxamillion> llbb5k: hello
<maxamillion> _sebastian: that is the keycombo to "hard kill" X
<_sebastian> ok, i will be back sone
<maxamillion> _sebastian: and then because of the way the runtime is setup it will restart X automatically
<maxamillion> lol
<looping_> I'm back and high res' ! Happy me!
<maxamillion> looping_: awesome!!!
<_sebastian> back
<_sebastian> it doesnt work :(
<maxamillion> _sebastian: what doesn't? ... the high res or X?
<_sebastian> the high re
<_sebastian> s
<maxamillion> _sebastian: you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<_sebastian> yes, i installed NVidia binary X.Org driver
<maxamillion> _sebastian: did you edit the xorg.conf file to use it?
<_sebastian> i have removed "nv" and insert "nvidia"
<_sebastian> than the x server didn't start
<maxamillion> -.-;
<ron_o> can anyone explain why my usb starting working properly again when I updated the bios? what does it have to do with udev? My usb device itself was recognized but not all my devices that I had plugged into my usb "drives".
<maxamillion> ron_o: i think that would have to do with HAL and udev ....
<maxamillion> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<maxamillion> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<maxamillion> ron_o: i really don't know why an update to bios would affect those, i would think upstart would recognize any changes at boot
<ron_o> yah, but it works now. I'm so happy. :))
<jmichaelx> did anyone else lose X in the last feisty kernel upgrade? when i upgraded to 2.6.20-12 i lost X and and wireless
<looping_> ooh, beautiful...
<ron_o> I know everything is tied together but this one is so foreign to me that it's above even my own theories of how things work in hardware land.
<maxamillion> ron_o: ohhhh, i thought it didn't work
<ron_o> no, it just starting working again after I updated my bios.
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: i didn't know they pushed an update ... lemme go download
<soweto76> jmichaelx, network manager seems to be broken.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   might get you going
<jmichaelx> maxamillion: the update i am talking about was several days ago
<J-_> http://65.92.66.155/pictures/main.php does it load slow?
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: oh ... then no, i didn't
<J-_> crap wrong channel
<jmichaelx> i am having to boot into the 2.6.20-10 kernel to get things to work
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: wait ... i am still running edgy
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> ok
<maxamillion> jmichaelx: i just noticed the .20- .... sorry i am not of help
<jmichaelx> no problem
<soweto76> jmichaelx, are you using restricted module for X?
<jmichaelx> soweto76: i should be... maybe the restricted modules for -12 didn't come down
<Jester626> Good Morning everyone
<maxamillion> Jester626: hiya
<maxamillion> Jester626: why the 626?
<soweto76> jmichaelx, make sure you have the meta package selected for the kernel stuff -- somehow the dist-upgrade did not get that included on my machine.
<Jester626> 'cause the nick "Jester" is already taken
<Jester626> 626 is the month and day I was born
<jmichaelx> soweto76: ok, that is probably my problem, i'll check it out. thanks
<maxamillion> Jester626: oh, so you aren't the Jester that is normally here?
<Jester626> ahh, no, I'm a total NOOB!!!
<soweto76> jmichaelx, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<maxamillion> Jester626: oh ok, we have a regular community member who goes by Jester or NetJester
<Jester626> I don't know $h!t :)
<maxamillion> Jester626: lol, well this is a good place to start ... any pressing issues you need help with at the moment?
<jmichaelx> soweto76: ty
<soweto76> jmichaelx, network manager seems to be broken.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   might get you going
<Jester626> nothing pressing, wish I knew how to make the desktop icon a bit smaller in gnome and was wondering how you select a person's name in Xchat (like you do when responding to me)
<maxamillion> Jester626: type the first couple letters in their name and hit the <tab> key ... its a feature they call "auto-completion"
<maxamillion> Jester626: that works in _most_ irc clients
<Jester626> maxamillion:  like this?
<Jester626> kewl thanks
<maxamillion> Jester626: no problem :)
<maxamillion> Jester626: now, the desktop thing i don't know about ... i don't do desktop icons
<Jester626> hrh
<Jester626> err heh
<Jester626> well I have an ubuntu server set up as well as ubuntu desktop on an old machine
<Jester626> other than using dreamweaver I haven't touched my WinXP machine for a couple of days now
<maxamillion> Jester626: awesome!
<albert> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* maxamillion hasn't touched a winXP machine in 7 years accept at school or when fixing one at work
<albert> i hate this copy-protect bullshit...people are ripping anyway...
<Jester626> If I could find a suitable linux replacement for Dreamweaver, I think I'd be totally converted to Ubuntu
<maxamillion> !languagte | albert
<maxamillion> !language | albert
<maxamillion> **
<albert> !language
<Jester626> maxamillion:  lol
<albert> ah, pardon :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> Jester626: i don't generally do web devel stuff so i wouldn't have a good recommendation there
<ubotu> albert: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maxamillion> ubotu: you fail at life
<albert> sorry
<Jester626> maxamillion:  I have done a lot of research and what I have found is there is no suitable alternative for linux
<albert> i just wanted to express my feelings about installing something to watch a bought dvd...
<Jester626> I've tried setting it up in wine, but to no avail
<maxamillion> Jester626: :( .... try out Nvu, its decent but probably not entirely what you are looking for
<Jester626> maxamillion:  I have it already installed, and you are correct, not entirely what I am looking for
<Jester626> maxamillion:  and quantas and bluefish and amaya
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> Jester626: you've covered the bases ;)
<maxamillion> albert: fair enough
<Jester626> maxamillion: if they would combine all of them together it would be what I need
<maxamillion> albert: we just generally try to keep the language family friendly because (x|k|ed)ubuntu is trying to market to the vast community as a whole (including the younger crowd and their parents) and there are some who might find it offensive, so i don't mean to be a downer ... just a friendly reminder :)
<maxamillion> Jester626: lol
<maxamillion> Jester626: "the one open source web devel tool to rule them all"
<Jester626> maxamillion:  yup
<Jester626> maxamillion:  or if macromedia would get with the program and port DW to Linux :)
<maxamillion> Jester626: amen
<maxamillion> Jester626: have you tried running dreamweaver in wine?
<maxamillion> Jester626: you might be able to use it on linux :)
<Jester626> maxamillion: ya I tried, but to no avail
<maxamillion> Jester626: hmm.... that's no fun
<Jester626> Research says that some versions will run in wine, unfortunately, the version I have does not
<maxamillion> Jester626: some versions of dreamweaver or some versions of wine?
<Jester626> A couple of people have gotten it to run but some of the features do not work, so that makes DW in wine no different than nvu or quantas
<maxamillion> ahhh
<Jester626> some version of DW
<maxamillion> :(
<Jester626> the key feature I like in Dw is that it will connect to the remote MySQL server and makes programming PHP/MySQL much easier
<Jester626> and those are the features that don'e work when running in wine
<maxamillion> Jester626: if you have the money, crossover might be a good purchase (i think its roughly $40) but i read a review recently that says their latest version will run almost any windows application you throw at it
<Jester626> I have thought about setting up VMWare then putting WinXP in it to run DW
<maxamillion> Jester626: yeah .... vmware or virtualbox could be good, or if you want to get all hard core about it, run virtualization with Xen
<Jester626> which defeats the purpose to an extent except it gets an additional monitor off my desk
<Jester626> not heard of Xen before
<Jester626> BRB googling
<maxamillion> k
<maxamillion> Jester626: do you have Dreamweaver MX?
<Jester626> MX 2004
<maxamillion> ah, yeah ... i don't think that one will run on crossover either
<maxamillion> Jester626: oooooor you could buy parallels ... that is some incredible software
<Jester626> Or I could increase my knowledge of PHP/MySQL coding and do everything by hand :)
<maxamillion> Jester626: that would be leet sauce :)
<Jester626> maxamillion:  leet sauce?
<maxamillion> Jester626: just an expression for "really cool"
<Jester626> british?
<maxamillion> nope ... geek
<Jester626> ahh
<maxamillion> Jester626: leet, 1337, or 133t is the geek saying for "elite" or "pro" and thus "leet sauce" is just kinda like "really effing cool"
<Jester626> ok :)
<maxamillion> ;)
<Jester626> maxamillion:  here's a question for ya. If I have a collection of MP3's and I want to set up some sort of MP3 database on my Ubuntu server, what should I use?
<maxamillion> Jester626: i would actually just use a directory of mp3s because there are streaming servers you can use to just set it to a directory ... otherwise i would say something like a mySQL or postgreSQL database
<Jester626> maxamillion:  I thought about using MySQL, but then I would have to input all the songs, guess I could just set up XMMS to play from a shared directory on the server
<maxamillion> Jester626: yeah, that's what i would do
<maxamillion> i would find it easier
<Jester626> maxamillion:  the only problem I have (and maybe you have a solution) is that I have some duplicates and not all files names are correct to what the song is, Like there me a files called "track01.mp3" I would have no idea what song that is
<maxamillion> Jester626: ah, yes ... that i don't have a solution to but i understand the frustration
<maxamillion> Jester626: i use xmms with streamtuner to listen to shoutcast netradio stations to be honest, i stopped bothering with mp3s
<Jester626> ahh
<remfarkas> hi all
<remfarkas> i want to reinstall my xubuntu but it starts in 640*480, i cannot see the needed buttons
<remfarkas> altough i changed resolution at start of the booting
<TheSheep> remfarkas: you can move the windows by holding down alt and dragging with mouse
<remfarkas> i cannot move it up
<TheSheep> remfarkas: why not?
<remfarkas> ony down and to the sides
<remfarkas> i dont know, i didnot make xfce
<TheSheep> remfarkas: your xfce must be very different from theo ne everyone else uses then
<remfarkas> sure
<remfarkas> i tell u, when i try to drag any window up, it resets to default
<TheSheep> remfarkas: I have no ide how to help you
<remfarkas> thx anyways... damn ati graphic card screwed up everything :/
<Jester626> maxamillion:  you busy right now?
<maxamillion> Jester626: only mildly, what's up?
<Jester626> Can we go into private for a moment?
<maxamillion> Jester626: check your pm window
<Kobie> after a while my dsl connection disconnects in ifconfig ppp0 upper to be up a download continues but mozilla wont any one can help ?
<maxamillion> gotta run... i have class
<vimalg2> Hey, whats the average configuration of machines running Xubuntu among you people?
<vimalg2> low-end or monsters?
<TheSheep> vimalg2: one p2 100Mhz and one amd k6 2Ghz :)
<pleia2> I run it on my 500mhz laptop and my 2ghz workstation
<Howdy125> p3 800mhz 128 meg .. for now
<vimalg2> Mine is a Via EPIA based laptop @1GHz (C3 Antaur CPU) +256MB DDR266
<vimalg2> It just fits nicely without the bloat...
<vimalg2> plus GTK is not a bad thing to have for a backbone
<TheSheep> frontbone ;)
<vimalg2> @pleia2:wow! a 100Mhz machine
<vimalg2> Even my linux PDA has a 315Mhz Xscale cpu; dunno how well they compare though
<vimalg2> @TheSheep:lol, lets call it cartilage that fills all the cavities
<TheSheep> vimalg2: badly, it's probably something like 40Mhz intel...
<vimalg2> hmm....
<TheSheep> vimalg2: smaller commands
<vimalg2> Its a motorola A780, there's a nice project underway to port 2.6.x kernel to it
<vimalg2> Some ppl even got a Debian install built for it.lol. Cant beat debain
<vimalg2> @TheSheep: you mean a smaller instruction set?
<vimalg2> I've heard lots about Zenwalk.
<TheSheep> vimalg2: larger instruction set, but the instructions do less in one step
<vimalg2> But it seems pretty much identical in purposes, minus Repositories
<vimalg2> @TheSheep: I think you're suggesting a RISC-ish set
<TheSheep> vimalg2: yes, but I thought it's some arm, not motorola :)
<vimalg2> ARM is owned by Intel now
<vimalg2> :)
<vimalg2> no.
<vimalg2> mine's a PXA270
<vimalg2> sorry
<TheSheep> no idea what's that :)
<vimalg2> Theres a sister motorola phone with identical software stack: The E680. Its got a Xscale.
<vimalg2> Dunno why motorola chose different CPU's for 2 devices that released simultaneouly
<vimalg2> I'm going off-topic here.
<vimalg2> :D
<vimalg2> Still, its cool to SSH to your home machine from your PDA/phone. The girls fall all over you(I wish)
<vimalg2> :D
<Jester626> maxamillion:  did you see my PM?
<maxamillion> Jester626: nope
<maxamillion> Jester626: did you see mine?
<Jester626> yep
<Jester626> I just resent it
<maxamillion> Jester626: still didn't get it
<TheSheep> Jester626: check if you're identified :)
<Jester626> umm, total noob here, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> Jester626: see the faq at http://freenode.net
<grazie> Jester626: Zend Studio is the mutts nuts for php dev. It's none free but you can demo it
<Jester626> grazie: thank, I'll look into it
<grazie> np
<maxamillion> Jester626: in irssi (which should also work in xchat) its "/msg <nickname> <message to be sent>"
<maiken> Hi i need help getting wireless working under xubuntu. is there some easy gui solution?
<TheSheep> !eifi
<TheSheep> !wifi | maiken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> maiken: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maiken> thx a bunch. ill check it out
<vimalg2> anyone tried quod-libet on Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> vimalg2: not i
<vimalg2> I was researching a good, lightwight yet functional music manager for Gtk
<vimalg2> Quod libet seems ideal; form is secondary to function for me
<grazie> vimalg2: you haven't tried it yet?
<maxamillion> vimalg2: xmms would be my recommendation
<vimalg2> I'm still gathering hardware drivers... dude
<maxamillion> ouch
<vimalg2> I have a real messed up hardware situation courtesy of VIA inc
<vimalg2> lol
<vimalg2> Yeah. i'm using Xubuntu dapper on and off
<vimalg2> I'll wait for Feisty in april to completely dunk windows from the partition table
<vimalg2> of course, I'm planning on MPD /XMMS for regular winamp-like playback functionality
<vimalg2> Its just that I need a comprehensive and entensible Music management +tagging solution
<vimalg2> Quod libet sems second only to the bloated Amarok
<vimalg2> No way i'm allowing Kde-libs onto my lean and mean Xubuntu installation
<grazie> vimalg2: exaile would be much better choice for gtk
<TheSheep> vimalg2: the svn version of gmpc is very nice
<vimalg2> point taken
<vimalg2> I guess i'll try them all out.
<grazie> all part of the fun
<vimalg2> But first i need to get internet access resolved on linux
<vimalg2> lol
<vimalg2> Thats what you get when both your laptop and modem run linux
<vimalg2> Seems i can only use my phone as a Router(yes i diid say router)
<vimalg2> :D
<vimalg2> geeky and freaky shit
<vimalg2> I have a real chicken and egg situation here
<vimalg2> I need packages from the internet to setup my phone
<vimalg2> I need my phone to setup other packages
<vimalg2> lol
<vimalg2> royal screwup
<hyper_ch> hiho
<grazie> hello hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<grazie> hyper_ch: did you sort your remote access?
<hyper_ch> grazie: yes, I just didn't have krfb started yet with the session :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the xfce applications menu doesn't disappear anymore
<maxamillion> LOL my boss just found a "Linux for Dummies" book published in 1998 ... it talks about Caldera as a "major distro" XD
<maxamillion> (found it on our book shelf)
<hyper_ch> first feisty beta out?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: great
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: not sure
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yeah :) I think so also...
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: just heard it in the german kubuntu channel
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: well, i know the ubuntu one was released and kubuntu might have ... but i am not entirely sure about the xubuntu release
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: oh, they are not released at the same time?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: usually with a small lag :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: nope, completely different development teams
<hyper_ch> ok :)
* hyper_ch likes feisty
<maxamillion> i gotta run ... bbl
<diyerxa> i set up xorg at resolution 1920x1200, but Xfce changes it to 1920x1080. anyone know if there's a way i can modify the Xfce display preferences?
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheSheep> diyerxa: settings->display settings
<hyper_ch> just finished last episode of stargate season 10 :(
<phpcoin> can xubunto be set up to do a minimal boot (just enough to initialise a wifi card) and then open a client connection to a terminal server ?
<j1mc> phpcoin: hmmm... i'm sure there has to be a way to just have it go to a certain runlevel.
<j1mc> have you tried just installing a command line system?  is that what you have in mind?  or do you need a gui?
<phpcoin> i tried various ubuntu based thin client/server apps i found -  which was wat realy led me to the whole k/x/ubunto project :)
<phpcoin> i dont need a gui as such - i need to load the wifi drivers, initialise the card (not on dhcp) and then have a terminal open and connect
<phpcoin> id like to congratuate all the team working on this project as well - its by far and away the easiest and most intuative os to install and get up and running
<diyerxa> TheSheep: sorry for the delay in my response, I'm at work right now. When I go to Settings > Display Settings, my option is 1920x1080, it's supposed to be 1920x1200. i'm wondering if there's a text file, other than xorg.conf, that controls Xfce's display settings.
<j1mc> phpcoin: hmmm... so it sounds like you want at least a minimal gui if you want a terminal open.  i'm not sure, though.
<j1mc> i'm pretty sure you should be able to initialize a wifi card w/o a gui.  you'd just have to type in a few commands . . .  what you need is a bit beyond me, though.
<phpcoin> thats realy why i was looking so seriously at xubuntu - i have 14 desktop box's in the office on wheeled desks that i am fed up with running fat clients on
<TheSheep> diyerxa: no, no ther file. but the highest resolution is usually displayed as 'default'
<phpcoin> all use wifi to connect to the central office server - so i am piloting the client server idea
<TheSheep> phpcoin: the command is "iwconfig"
<phpcoin> id quite like them to connect and run kubunto from the server virtualiziation
<j1mc> TheSheep: thanks.
<phpcoin> thanks TheSheep, i left a copy of xubunto dl'ing in the office - ill burn and install tomorrow and have a play with that
<TheSheep> phpcoin: I'm not sure, but you should be able to put something into /etc/network/interfaces and have the wifi configuret automagically on bootup
<rici> diyerxa: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see why it's rejecting your modeline
<diyerxa> TheSheep: the highest resolution list in my xorg.conf is 1920x1200.. 1920x1080 isnt even listed as an option
<diyerxa> rici: k
<TheSheep> diyerxa: xubuntu will list all the resolutions that are possible according to your video memory and monitor frequencies
<diyerxa> sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<diyerxa> lol
<diyerxa> wrong window
<diyerxa> been a long day...
<phpcoin> i was going to install xubuntu, configure the wifi and then strip it back to the minimum i could get away with b4 it broke lol - that might form a basis of what i need :D
<j1mc> phpcoin: you could do that, or just use the alternate install cd, use that to install a command line system, and add the necessary items from there.
<diyerxa> TheSheep: hmmm. maybe it runs perfectly at that resolution in GNOME, though?
<phpcoin> wow i didnt know there was an alternative install cd
<rici> diyerxa: gnome uses the same x11 server afaik
<rici> if Xorg decides not to use a particular resolution, it won't be available.
<rici> it's usually because either it doesn't think you have enough video memory, sometimes because it's not detecting that correctly,
<rici> or more often because the frequencies in the xorg.conf file are wrong.
<rici> the generic frequency limits are conservative
<redwyrm> hello
<diyerxa> when I ran the xserver config, i didn't save the freqs.  i'm going to try it again.
<redwyrm> when I plug in a USB hard drive, an icon shows up on the desktop. what program is responsible for managing that icon, and where does it get info on plugged in devices?
<diyerxa> however, i know that 1920x1200 worked in GNOME, i just don't know why Xfce won't take it
<rici> it should be in your startup log, which is what /var/log/Xorg.0.log is
<rici> normally, anyway. assuming that it's 0
<rici> like i say, xfce and gnome are window managers, not x servers
<rici> it's possible that you had a different x server, or that you started with a better x server config
<redwyrm> technically, xfce and gnome are desktop managers
<rici> right, sorry.
<rici> they're not x servers, though, was my point.
<redwyrm> ;)
<redwyrm> true
* mode/#xubuntu [+o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:PuMpErNiCkLe] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | 7.04 BETA is out!
* mode/#xubuntu [-o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
<slow-motion> n8
<MaximusBrood> Suppose I have a script that runs an application: /usr/maximusbrood/startApp . How can I run this script one minute after Xubuntu has fully loaded?
<hyper_ch> what's the default graphic for the xubuntu applications menu button?
<jmichaelx> PuMpErNiCkLe: if 7.04 beta is out, should there not be a fair number of updates today?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MaximusBrood: sleep 60 && /usr/maximusbrood/startApp
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jmichaelx: Depends on how recently you updated.
<jmichaelx> ok
<hyper_ch> jmichaelx: is the xubuntu beta already out?
<jmichaelx> hyper_ch: apparently
<hyper_ch> ubuntu and kubuntu are but thesheep said before that xubuntu is always a bit behind
<hyper_ch> I only have two updates
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's out, and available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/beta/
<hyper_ch>   libwpd-stream8c2a libwpd8c2a
<jmichaelx> X is broken in xubuntu for me, and wireless not working when booting into the 2.6.20-12 kernel. i have to boot into -10 to get both to work
<MaximusBrood> PuMpErNiCkLe : Yes, thats only the code to let it sleep for 60 seconds, how can I make it start on system start?
<hyper_ch> jmichaelx: what wifi chip?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MaximusBrood: What do you mean by 'system start', then?
<jmichaelx> hyper_ch: it is a ralink usb
<hyper_ch> RaLink RT2x00?
<jmichaelx> hyper_ch: yes, but usb
<hyper_ch> jmichaelx: mine, pci, was broken in -10 and I (among others) submitted a bug report and it was fixed in -11
<MaximusBrood> PuMpErNiCkLe : Sorry for the unclearness, I meant when seeing the login prompt. (I'm not using any window manager) How would I make it start that script then?
<jmichaelx> hyper_ch: it seems that something in the restricted modules is awry
<jmichaelx> hyper_ch: i don't have -11 (i don't think)
<MaximusBrood> It doesn't have to be exactly when seeing the login prompt, just fairly close to it :)
<hyper_ch> jmichaelx: for me it's also fixed in -12
<jmichaelx> i have never done bug reports... i need to learn to do that
<hyper_ch> jmichaelx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92742
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92742 in linux-source-2.6.20 "RT2500-based wireless G network card cannot be set or reset on 2.6.20-11" [Medium,Fix released] 
<jmichaelx> i can't use -12 , ubfortunately
<hyper_ch> oh, was it -11 that was broken?
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> then -12 fixed it
<jmichaelx> i have to use -10 right now.... hoping there will be another kernel upgrade before final
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MaximusBrood: You may want init to start it, then.  What application is it?
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> anyway, I'm off to bed
<hyper_ch> good night :)
<jmichaelx> also, the mouse i was using will no longer work in feisty.... it is a PS/2 mouse connected via a DIN adapter.... it worked from breezy to edgy, but dead in feisty
<jmichaelx> gppd night
<MaximusBrood> PuMpErNiCkLe : It's a Half Life Dedicated Server, it must remain open until the system shuts down again.
<MaximusBrood> Any idea?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MaximusBrood: Yeah, part of the init process is good, then.  /etc/rc.local is where you should put the launcher.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That would probably launch it as root, so you may want to specify another user to run the process under, since running a server as root is unwise.
<MaximusBrood> Yes, my script already includes sudo -u. Thanks for your help, testing now :)
<massctrl> yowz, is there a way to have the panel into another color?
<TheSheep> massctrl: yes, you can style it in your gtk theme
<TheSheep> massctrl: I think that you can even put an image on it
<massctrl> ok but that can't be done using settings inside xfce
<massctrl> ok never mind, have found a suitable thems, *sigh* need coffee
<TheSheep> why duplicate functionality if you can already do it with gtk? :)
#xubuntu 2007-03-24
<Orionisti> Hi again
<Orionisti> First of all I'd like to know someone is actually reading these lines, before I start talking about my problem =)
<Qew> seriously, just ask your question and wait for a response. It's best that way.
<Orionisti> Well, perhaps so...
<Qew> as they say, cut to the chase ;)
<Orionisti> Problem is this: My Xubuntu install hangs after it has loaded the frames of the install window.
<Qew> done an MD5 check on the ISO before you burned it?
<Orionisti> No, used Bittorrent, but used the inbuilt CD check, too
<Qew> ah, ok
<Orionisti> The computer is rather old, only 128 MB RAM, but according to the webpage that should be enough for the installation.
<Qew> well, you need the alternate installation CD. The live distro install needs 192MB RAM
<Orionisti> oh, I see
<Orionisti> So the live distro can't take advantage of a swap partition on the HDD?
<Qew> well, it's not that as such. The alternate one is text based (not hard to use, though), so needs less resources.
<Orionisti> I see
<Qew> what computer architecture have you got and what version of Xubuntu do you want?
<Orionisti> x86, preferably latest
<Qew> do you want a torrent or would you like a direct FTP download?
<TheSheep> Orionisti: latest stable or latest beta?
<Qew> Orionisti: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Qew> that's the torrent one... naturally
<Orionisti> As long as it works =D Well, stable would be preferable since I'm a newcomer to Xubuntu
<Orionisti> Thanks Qew
<Qew> np... hopefully you'll be able to install it this time
<Orionisti> But I can update the programs to latest beta with Adept or similar once I get it up and running, and if I find the need for that
<Orionisti> Heh, the alternate CD isn't quite as popular as the live CD, only 150 KB/s... But it's ok, I have time.
<Qew> yes, as long as you change the repositories to the new beta or whatever. Personally, I'd suggest, considering you're new to Ubuntu, you should stick to releases rather than betas. But, yeah, you can upgrade to new releases, etc.
<Orionisti> indeed. I have been using Knoppix for a few months now, but it being a live CD by it's nature didn't quite want to be installed on a HDD =)
<Orionisti> Well, thank you for this advice and if there's something I don't understand with the text-based install or it has some problems too, I'll come back here.
<Qew> sure, someone will be able to help you
<Qew> Orionisti: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Qew> go there for help, too
<Qew> lots of info, etc
<enderxim> Is there any way for me to do a clean install of xubuntu from ubuntu using only an iso file? i haven't got any cdrs or dvdrs handy but i'm an impatient person.
<TheSheep> !install | enderxim
<ubotu> enderxim: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<TheSheep> enderxim: there are several ways
<enderxim> TheSheep, Thank you,  I'll have a look around.
<redwyrm> hello again. Is it possible to make Thunar's left pane be a certain width by default? I'd like it to be as narrow as possible.
<TheSheep> redwyrm: it remembers the last width
<redwyrm> oh!
* redwyrm slinks away embarrassed
<Athensman> is xubuntu or ubuntu better for a 366 celeron and 256 ram??
<ormiret> probably safer with Xubuntu on that spec, a little on the light side for ubuntu
<Athensman> ok will it run faster than windows??
<ormiret> depends on what version of windows and how you measure faster - graphics are often faster in windows as the GUI is more closely linked into the system and actually doing things faster in linux.
<Athensman> well i have 98
<Athensman> well
<slvmchn> hey, i installed xubuntu on a machine here, and i found a nice option for embedding a command line prompt within my top panel
<slvmchn> any idea how to do this on regular ubuntu?
<slvmchn> or is that an xfce thing
<ormiret> I think deskbar-applet does command line and other stuff besides.
<jmichaelx> are any others having issues with video cards, wireless, etc. in feisty? i have no X and no wireless when booting into the 2.6.20-12 kernel, but all works in -10. i do appear to have the restricted modules installed, so i am not sure what else to try.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not I - I just upgraded to -12 a few hours ago.  What video and wireless cards do you have?
<Athensman> is xubuntu good for a 366 celeron and a 256 ram
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It'll be fine.
<Athensman> will it run better than win98
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hard to say - I think they're pretty close.
<Athensman> i hope not
<Athensman> even win98 is slow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Has it been installed long?
<Athensman> no 2 days
<jmichaelx> PuMpErNiCkLe: i have an older nvidia card using the legacy drivers, and a ralink usb wireless adapter
<jmichaelx> also, the mouse i was using will no longer work in feisty.... it is a PS/2 mouse connected via a DIN adapter.... it worked from breezy to edgy, but dead in feisty
<jmichaelx> i need to learn how to file bug reports, if the mouse issue would even be considered a bug
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bugs aren't terribly difficult to file: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does X show any error messages when it fails?
<jmichaelx> PuMpErNiCkLe: i believe so, although i would have to reboot to check again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nah, they'd be logged.
<jmichaelx> ok yeah, sorry wasn't thinking
<jmichaelx> what is the path to the log?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<jmichaelx> ty
<jmichaelx> brb
<jmichaelx> PuMpErNiCkLe: it shows no errors
<jmichaelx> except the wacom errors, of course
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jmichaelx: I usually remove those sections.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I have no wacom devices, and unnecessary errors bug me.
<jmichaelx> PuMpErNiCkLe: me , too lol
<Athensman> is xubuntu good for a 366 celeron and 256 ram??
<Athensman> hello???
<jmichaelx> Athensman: it should work fine
<Athensman> will it run better than win98
<slvmchn> i would say yes
<Athensman> all i want this machine to do is play dvd's and play mp3's and watch tv
<jmichaelx> Athensman: probably about the same except that it will be way more stable, and will have current software and security updates
<slvmchn> Athensman: google mplayer and get the codecs pack they have on their site
<slvmchn> it will save you a lot of time
<Athensman> is this for linux
<slvmchn> i don't even use mplayer as a media player, but that package fixed it so i could watch wmv's across the board
<slvmchn> yeah
<jmichaelx> xubuntu will be far more stable than win98 ever was
<Athensman> well i am also looking for speed as much as possible
<slvmchn> brb
<jmichaelx> yeah, you're machine is a little old to be a rock and roll multimedia machine
<Athensman> lol
<Athensman> well i just want to get the best out of it i can
<jmichaelx> it should play music fine.... streaming video will be a problem. don't know about DVDs
<Athensman> should i duel boot
<jmichaelx> Athensman: but, i like old hardware, and i like to make use of it, too
<jmichaelx> Athensman: it depends on how much hard drive space you have
<Athensman> i have 40 gig
<jmichaelx> in that case there is no reason why you couldn't dual boot
<Athensman> i thought i would do it until i get use to it
<Athensman> since i have mp3's on windows can i transfer it to linux??
<jmichaelx> Athensman: yeah, plus... win98 uses FAT, so your xubuntu should be able to play all of your mp3's from your windows partition... you would not even have to move them
<Athensman> kool
<jmichaelx> just remember that after you install xubuntu, you will need to install the codecs that allow MP3's to work.
<Athensman> that is why you guys are here to help me lol
<Athensman> i know about 2 weeks ago
<jmichaelx> if you are wanting to go even more light-weight, you could look at 'fluxbuntu'.... it is not an official ubuntu project, but it is still pretty interesting
<Athensman> i tried to install it and i had win2kpro on there
<Athensman> it would not install
<jmichaelx> hmm, that is strange. it should have installed
<Athensman> nope
<Athensman> it went to a black screen and all i saw was a blinking _
<jmichaelx> well, it may have been an issue with your video card drivers
<jmichaelx> hard to tell
<jmichaelx> can you run xubuntu now as a live-CD?
<Athensman> well ia m fixing to try it
<Athensman> how long does it take to install
<Athensman> jmichaelx
<Athensman> can anyone help me
<enderxim> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop, and my sound stopped working. any advice?
<Athensman> can anyone help me
<Athensman>  xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<grazie> Athensman: are you using the desktop cd?
<Athensman> anyone here know how to use gnome partition editor??
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: Depends what you need to do, prolly
<Athensman> tonyyarusso u here
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: yep
<Athensman> ok
<Athensman> i have win98 already on my hd
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<Athensman> i am trying to install
<Athensman> xbuntu
<Athensman> i want to keep my 98 os
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | as a start
<ubotu> as a start: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Athensman> why defragmend>
<tonyyarusso> Defragging first helps make sure the partition is sane, and you aren't going to be chopping off files or making wrong sizes and such (plus you should do it regularly anyway on Windows)
<Athensman> i have only had it on ther for 2 days
<tonyyarusso> Shouldn't take long then
<Athensman> anyone here
<ormiret> yes
<Athensman> how easy is this os to use?
<ormiret> That is almost imposible to answer. I find it works pretty much as I'd expect, but it is different to Windows so there will be a learning curve coming from there.
<Athensman> yea no crap
<Athensman> i am stuck
<Athensman> i just got it up
<Athensman> and have no idea what to do
<ormiret> The desktop guide gives a bit of an overview: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Athensman> LINUX SUCKS
<ormiret> what's wrong with it?
<Athensman> it sucks
<ormiret> if you can tell me what you don't like about xubuntu I might be able to point you at something that doesn't work that way. THere is huge variation in the 'Linux' world.
<Athensman> well back to windows
<BFTD> NO!!!
<redwyrm> lol
<Athensman> yep
<redwyrm> so _how_ does Linux suck, specifically?
<Athensman> my god you have to download about 1,000 things to get one thing to work
<tonyyarusso> Or, in your case, _one_ thing....
<tonyyarusso> If you'd like to PayPal me $399 I'd gladly do it for you.
<redwyrm> that would only be a problem if you have dialup...
<Athensman> whatever
* BFTD has dial up and it isn't a problem
* tonyyarusso kept up with Feisty on dialup, soo...
<kumamoto> don't know what distro u r using but the dependencies usually resolve themselves
<kumamoto> that is when u r using the packaged deals but when using source I agree with u there linux sucks on that point
<Mark999> Ultra newbie Q:  how can i find my machine's ip address?
<Mark999> i'm guessing there's a simple shell command
<BFTD> Mark999 ifconfig
<Mark999> ahhhhh.  thanks.
<Mark999> thanks again bftd
<BFTD> no problem Mark999
<Mark999> very helpful
<Athensman> anyone here
<moforila> Somthing has gone wrong with my xubuntu 64 OS, windows manager no longer loads, all i get is a "busybox 1.1.3v....
<moforila> " /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<moforila> intramfs on console
<moforila> What can I do?
<grazie> moforila: have you tried booting with an older kernel version?
<moforila> yes, the .10 and the recovery modes, all do the same thing
<Athensman> how do you know if xubuntu sees my tv tuner card
<moforila> The last thing i did was a bios flash, should this effect ubuntu
<grazie> moforila: certainly affects the hardware interface
<grazie> moforila: do you dual boot?
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<moforila> grazie, i do dual boot, and i flashed tro fix a hdd dection problem
<moforila> grazie, should i repair the grub loader? How is this done?
<grazie> moforila: looks like the flash has caused problems. Does the other OS (XP?) still boot?
<moforila> yes, im it now
<moforila> it fixed the hdd problem
<grazie> that's good news
<moforila> i had flashed before without affecting ubuntu
<moforila> could updates have done this
<moforila> or random adding of packages
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<moforila> yes
<moforila> but not using it in ubuntu
<Athensman> damnit
<Athensman> i need help
<grazie> moforila: no I don't think the problem is due to ubuntu updates. Maybe your device names have changes caused by the flash
<moforila> Athensman, with this stuff you really need to help your self, start by googling the tv card name and linux drivers ect
<moforila> grazie, is the problem in the grub loader or with the kernal, whats the frist step in resolving this
<moforila> any repair like tools?
<moforila> Kind of like the windows repair cd thing
<grazie> moforila: I'd suggest booting with the live cd and checking the disk device names, making sure /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab match
<moforila> ok, also i did switch the sata cables this also maybe a problem
<grazie> moforila: that would certainly cause problems. Why the switch?
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<Athensman> linux sucks
<darrend> go and use windows then
<catid> hello..
<catid> would someone please recommend a guide for setting up the xfce desktop environment for Ubuntu from an existing installation of GNOME Ubuntu?
<catid> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<catid> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<catid> xubuntu added a few hundred megs of apps that it didn't uninstall when i removed it
<catid> is there a big list of packages somewhere?
<grazie> catid: >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<B|nTaRa> if u se ntfs-3g to write data from linux to ntfs partition
<B|nTaRa> will be able to open the partition again when im on windows ?
<albert> hi
<albert> i have a question concerning xmms
<albert> i'm so used to double-klick - enque with winamp to create playlists and i miss it very much.
<albert> and if it's poosible too: is there way of creating a right-click-menu-entry for "play in xmms" and "enque in playlist" for folders containing music files as well as music files
<B|nTaRa> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<albert> well...
<B|nTaRa> i dont use xmms
<B|nTaRa> i use amarok
<B|nTaRa> cant help ya much
<B|nTaRa> and even when i use my xp box
<B|nTaRa> i dont use winamp , i use iTeunes
<B|nTaRa> i dont use winamp , i use iTunes
<albert> kk, thx anyway
<tudaio> hi room, anyone can help me with modem drivers ???
<Pnquin007> Hi, anybody which have laptop Acer Aspire 3650
<MrPag> hello folks
<MrPag> does anyone know of a problem - a black square appearing in the top left corner when adding xubuntu-desktop to an upgraded 6.06 to 6.10 ubuntu
<MrPag> that is removed as soon as one of the panels is moved
<Pnquin007> I've problem with sound and ACPI o Acer Aspire 3650 (Intel Celeron, ATI200 chipset). Laptop sounds, but i can't setup volume, microphone is off. ACPI doesn't send informations to programs which a don't wanna run on battery and when i close display, laptop doesn't susspend.
<Orionisti> Hi again
<Orionisti> I'm installing Xubuntu on my laptop with the alternate CD and I need some help with the partitioning...
<Orionisti> I was thinking to create a 1 GB swap partition and separate partitions for the OS and /home/ so if I decided to reinstall my OS I wouldn't lose my /home/. What size should the OS partition be? I have 40 gig HDD.
<Orionisti> Also what file system would you recommend?
<TheSheep> Orionisti: how much ram do yu have?
<TheSheep> Orionisti: generally ext3 is best supported
<Orionisti> 128
<TheSheep> a gig of swap seems like much... but then again, if you have 40GB
<Orionisti> I can spare one gig for a swap, better too much than too little
<TheSheep> Orionisti: I think that 5GB for system should be safe and leave you some room for extending
<TheSheep> Orionisti: my install is 3GB right now, for example
<Orionisti> thanks
<TheSheep> it needs some free space for things in /tmp
<TheSheep> and /var
<TheSheep> especially if you plan to burn cd images
<Orionisti> I don't have a CD burner in this laptop
<Orionisti> I have now 1 gb swap and 39 gb ext3, how do I divide the 39 gb to 5 + 34 ?
<TheSheep> Orionisti: just create a 5GB partition
<TheSheep> and then create a partition from the rest
<Orionisti> That's the thing, I don't know how to create a new partition.
<TheSheep> Orionisti: there should be an option in the installer?
* TheSheep tries to recall the exact layout
<Orionisti> oh I see
<Orionisti> I had to delete the existing partition and make the new ones from the free space
<Orionisti> the 5 GB should be Primary?
<TheSheep> yes, 5GB is / and the 34GB is /home
<TheSheep> ah, not necessarily
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> linux doesn't care
<Orionisti> ok
<TheSheep> it can isntall to primary or secondary partition
<Orionisti> Allright, now I have 1.1 GB Swap, 5.0 GB ext3 for / and 34.0 GB ext3 for /home
<Orionisti> Oh my.
<Orionisti> I got Debootstrap-error
<Orionisti> Release-file is no good, no proper parts.
<Orionisti> Install base-system failed.
<Orionisti> Any ideas on how to proceed?
<Orionisti> oh, ok, apparently there was a read error on the CD I just burned on a high-quality media..... Are CD's supposed to degrade in 3 minutes?
<Orionisti> sigh
<Orionisti> Is there any way to perform net-install with the alternate CD? It would seem that the laptop CD drive has some issues of its own.
<Orionisti> So how should I proceed?
<AaronMT> burn on a secondary machine?
<Orionisti> That is a possibility, but I'm running a CD integrity-check at the moment to make sure the CD is fine.
<Orionisti> someone seems to have some connection-issues....
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> My Mail Notifier thing doesnt do anything when i click on it, and right clicking doesnt help either
<Erwin87> Hello?
<IndyGunFreak> How do you adjust the clock in Xfce?
<Erwin87> When i startup Xubuntu, i don't have window borders, what can i do about it?
<IndyGunFreak> Erwin87: what do you mean no window borders?
<Erwin87> when i start firefox for example, i can't move the window of change windowsize etc
<Erwin87> but when i (manually) run xfwm4, everything seems normal
<crdlb> Erwin87, can you move windows with alt+drag ?
<Erwin87> it;s all fine now, because i started xfwm4, but when i log in again, the borders are gone
<Erwin87> even the panel with the little screens at the lower right are gone then
<Erwin87> (i installed (x)ubuntu yesterday)
<Erwin87> hmm i can't start firefox anymore now, maybe xubuntu isn't installed right
<Erwin87> how can i find out if xubuntu has all packages etc arweinstalled properly?
<Erwin87> brb
<Orionisti> Ok, I solved the problem, I'm now installing an english system instead of a finnish one, and it seems to have done the trick. Base-system is now installing.
<Erwin87> crashed.. ;(
<Erwin87> it's not running stable..
<IndyGunFreak> Erwin87: system specs?
<Erwin87> pentium 3 600MHz, 256 ram that's all i know
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Erwin87> but has anyone a solution for the xfwm4 problem (no window borders)?
<IndyGunFreak> Erwin87: no idea, never had that problem
<Erwin87> i installed xubuntu using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> whats your main desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> Gnome or KDE?
<Erwin87> i installed from the Ubuntu live cd, si Gnome i guess
<Erwin87> then isntalled xubuntu-desktop\
<Erwin87> xfce, right?
<IndyGunFreak> does Gnome work ok?..
<Erwin87> yes
<IndyGunFreak> i really don't know, my Laptop runs Xubuntu 6.10, and it looks fi9ne
<IndyGunFreak> gotta be a setting or something
<Erwin87> maybe it is possible to completely romove the xubuntu-desktop and the reinstall?
<Erwin87> i use 6.06 btw
<IndyGunFreak> you could try that.
<IndyGunFreak> why don't you just use Xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> if thats what you want?
<Erwin87> i allready had a cd with ubuntu, but now i got this old pc to try linux installed
<Erwin87> and i read on internet that xubuntu is faster
<IndyGunFreak> Erwin87: Xubuntu does work better with Older hardware...
<IndyGunFreak> however, i'm not sure you'll see the benefit having both desktops installed.
<Erwin87> hmm but i can delete the gnome desktop..?
<IndyGunFreak> yea, you should be able to, but i'd hold off on that till you have Xfce working properly
<IndyGunFreak> or download Xubuntu 6.10, burn it, and do a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> i just don't understand why you're having this problem though
<Erwin87> ok, first i am trying to reinstall xubuntu-desktop, if that doesn't workt i might burn a new cd
<Erwin87> thanks for you help
<Erwin87> bye
<IndyGunFreak> Erwin87: no prob, hope it works.
<totalwormage> zozo
<totalwormage> een geert
* totalwormage groet medegeert
<[Geert> Totalwormage. ook een groet, komt niet vaak voor die naam maar ik ben er trots op
<totalwormage> :p
<Orionisti> Hi again, I'm now running the xubuntu on my laptop but I never set a root password for administrative tasks. How can I set a root password so I can update my system and install new programs?
<B|nTaRa> !sudo > Orionisti
<Orionisti> Thanks
<B|nTaRa> cheers
<Orionisti> I really should be more active at finding stuff out myself instead of pestering you guys all the time =)
<B|nTaRa> Orionisti, u can pm ubotu and use !(command/help) on whatever u want
<kalikiana> Neither the Tango nor the Gnome icon theme respect program's toolbar icon size. For small and large toolbars it's large icons.
<TheSheep> hey guys, have you tried this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=55081
<hyper_ch> !sudo | Orionisti
<ubotu> Orionisti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I have irssi running in a screen session on an openbsd server, which I connect to via ssh from my Ubuntu machine.  Can anyone think of a way for a hilight in irssi to trigger an event - preferably an audio notification - on the Ubuntu box?
<enderxim> I'm having trouble setting up my sound card (SB Live! 5.1), in Xubuntu. Works fine using Ubuntu, but I just recently switched, and I get either no sound or really scratchy crappy sound. Any advice?
<TheSheep> enderxim: it should work the same as in ubuntu, xubuntu is the same under the hood
<enderxim> TheSheep, That's what I figured, but it doesn't work for me. I've purged alsa, reinstalled, used alsamixer to make sure it's not muted (I had to add snd-emu10k1 to /etc/modules in the first place as well), and tried a few other things.
<enderxim> TheSheep, I cannot figure this out
<TheSheep> enderxim: try setting the sliders in the xybuntu mixer to 3/4 value
<TheSheep> enderxim: I'm having ba sound if one of the sliders is set to max and just chnaging the value with the other
<TheSheep> bad
<enderxim> TheSheep, Didn't do anything. grrr
<FakeOutdoorsman> i'm running Openbox on a stripped down Xubuntu.  Anyone know of a NetworkManager equivalent?  I don't want to install 200mb o' Gnome junk.
* {Geert is away: Away at the moment
<slow-motion> hallo
<FakeOutdoorsman> hej
* {geert_jo is away: Away at the moment
<nekr0z> Hello all! I'm trying to use xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu Edgy, and have a problem: fonts in most programs become tiny. Back in GNOME all the fonts are big again. What can be the matter?
<ron_o> I have a cyberpower 1285avr ups. I'm trying to get linux to read it thru the ups.
<ron_o> nekr0z, check your resolution first. Besides that I've no idea. I know when I used xubuntu w/ ubuntu I had many conflicts so I went to just use xubuntu instead.
<Ramla> nekr0z: perhaps you left the computer idle at gdm logon screen before logging in to xfce?
<nekr0z> Ramla, I didn't.
<Ramla> I have experienced this weird bug on two different installations, dapper and edgy.. whenever the screen goes to power saving mode and I come back to log on, the fonts become tiny.
<nekr0z> ron_o, What can it be with resolution?
<FakeOutdoorsman> nekr0z: your screen dpi may be set differently between Gnome and XFCE
<nekr0z> The weirdest thing is, in Firefox the fonts are still of normal size. And in OpenOffice they seem to be even bigger than in GNOME
<nekr0z> FakeOutdoorsman, Where would I look for it?
<FakeOutdoorsman> nekr0z: I can't remember.  I don't think it is your problem, but it might be.
<Ramla> I don't use Firefox or OpenOffice, so I can't compare to my bug, but bitmap fonts appear normal in my case
<Ramla> nekr0z: what fixes my small fonts is X restart. Tried it?
<FakeOutdoorsman> nekr0z: try this http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<nekr0z> Ramla, Not yet. I'll try now. But if this fixed it, I'd better stay in GNOME - needing to restart X after every suspend is definitely not what I expect from a decent system...
<nekr0z> FakeOutdoorsman, Thanks for a link, I'll read it.
<FakeOutdoorsman> or this http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-fix-xfce-fonts/
<Ramla> Mm, suspending.. Haven't done that. Maybe I should try to see if it has the same effect as power saving
<nekr0z> Ramla, What's a power saving mode then?
<FakeOutdoorsman> what does everyone here use to connect to wifi in xubuntu?
<Ramla> Blank screen and monitor poweroff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FakeOutdoorsman: Wifi-radar seems popular.
<FakeOutdoorsman> that's what I'm trying to use right now.
<FakeOutdoorsman> on an ancient Toughbook CF-71
<N6REJ> will someone please help me get my hp lj5p working in xfce?  lpinfo -v shows a canon, a epson, and a pdf printer none of which are real.
<N6REJ> also when I open the browser it shows 6.06 even though I've done a dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> from 6.10 ubuntu-server
<TheSheep> N6REJ: the latter is a known bug, the version number was not updated
<N6REJ> ok, I won't worry about it then, I've got a bunch of choices to choose from in cups and I don't know which is correct.
<N6REJ> I've got windows printer via samba, 3 parrallell printers all pointing to lpt0 and the a new one for lpt1
<N6REJ> I have 3 other machines that will need to use this printer.  a mac, xp, and kubuntu
<N6REJ> is the beta stable enough to try for a home lan??/
<TheSheep> N6REJ: well, I'm using the beta sinceDecember, and I don't complain about stability...
<N6REJ> TheSheep: ok, great... I'll dl it.  Is it possible to upgrade to it?
<TheSheep> N6REJ: yes
<N6REJ> TheSheep: ok cool,, tyvm
<TheSheep> N6REJ: just replace 'edgy' with 'feisty' in your sources.list, them run update and dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> TheSheep: oh, thats simple enough :D
<N6REJ> tyvm
<nekr0z> Thanks to everyone who helped. It was a DPI thing, needed to add dpi settings in .Xresouces
<BFTD> PuMpErNiCkLe why is jester45 banned?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Because right now he's using the cgi-irc gateway.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<BFTD> but he runs the ubotu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas runs ubotu.
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> I thought it was jester
<B|nTaRa> #ubuntu-read-topic is: Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<B|nTaRa> :/
<B|nTaRa> i cant join #ubuntu
<h00t> hello i've mistakenly deleted my Trash directory but when i put it back it won't work properly, apparently there were some subdirectories in it required for it's functioning ... what can i do ... how do i recreate it
<slow-motion> n8
* j1mc *waves*
#xubuntu 2007-03-25
<Howdy125> xubuntu 6.10 .. I have to login twice before I get to a desktop .. any ideas on fixing this ?
<Howdy125> I should add this is only after closing a session and logging back in at gdm
<j1mc> Howdy125: have you tried searching for this on google at all?
* j1mc is not a total pro . . . :)'
<Howdy125> Yes I have j1mc
<ludmil_> Hi, I just did online update of my ubuntu 6.10 and received the following messages: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? Dont' delete. Delete. The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet".Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? Don't delete....
<ludmil_> ...Delete. Any ideas?
<suzygrn> whats up
<Orionisti> ludmil_: I'm most certainly not an expert, but this is a channel for xubuntu, usinf xfce desktop system, and you seem to be using Ubuntu and having problems with Gnome. Now I'm not saying you couldn't get help from here, too, but if you don't, maybe you could try #ubuntu?
<Orionisti> But then again, who am I to say anything =)
<LUDMIL> Thanks, Orionisti!
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> i have a problem with xfce
<_spaz> i can still open extra consoles, but it's hanging on the desktop startup
<_spaz> i can move the mouse, etc.
<_spaz> but after the splash goes away it does nothing
<kalikiana> _spaz, maybe xfwm4, xfce4-panel or xfdesktop is not running?
<kalikiana> these should be saved in the session, so you might run them manually and see if it still works after a reboot.
<_spaz> kalikiana: i'll try it
<kalikiana> I hope it works for you :)
<_spaz> kalikiana: i get a seg fault when i try to run xfdesktop
<_spaz> >_>
<kalikiana> Ouch, sounds like you should recompile it.
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> same for xfce4-panel
<_spaz> and i used apt-get to get it
<_spaz> i'm using it alonside kubuntu
<_spaz> >_>
<kalikiana> Actually it might conflict with kde libs. But afaik only theming issues..
<_spaz> O_o
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> should i uninstall KDE if i'm gonna use Xfce?
<kalikiana> _spaz, Depends if you want to use both regularly. I did not ever install both on the same partition personally, so I can't really say if that would fix your problems.
<kalikiana> On the other side, I prefer xfce over everything else, and I should say yes anyway. ;)
<_spaz> hehe
<_spaz> so far i like xfce
<_spaz> whoa
<_spaz> weird
<_spaz> i got it working,but not the way i expected
<_spaz> i did sudo startxfce4
<_spaz> leading me to believe it's a config error
<_spaz> >_>
<kalikiana> Good to hear it's running now. :)
<_spaz> well it's only working as root
<_spaz> >__>
<_spaz> but...
<_spaz> i think i have a way to fix it
<_spaz> remove then add my other account
<_spaz> bbl
<BFTD> I can't ssh to other people...I think its iptables
<BFTD> Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or the server could be down.
<BFTD> its not
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<BFTD> hey
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can connect using some other protocol?
<BFTD> I tried telnet
<BFTD> maybe the IP changed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Could be.
<BFTD> how could i find out remotely?
<BFTD> can I pm you PuMpErNiCkLe
<BFTD> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you have to, I guess.
<BFTD> you get a prompt?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I didn't go that far - I got the rsa fingerprint, though.
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> ok its the server just before it then
<BFTD> brb
<BFTD> I may disconnect
<emdash> hm
<jeffsters> how do I upgrade Firefox 1.5 to 2.0.3?  I downloaded the newest firefox and extracted it to a folder on my desktop... now what?
<emdash> ...run the installer?
<emdash> (as root)
<jeffsters> sorry i'm still new to linux... which file is the installer?
<tonyyarusso> jeffsters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<emdash> ends in .sh or .bin
<jeffsters> ok
<emdash> usually
<tonyyarusso> emdash: We have detailed instructions for such things :)
<ron_o> jeffsters-  first check synaptic if it has that version.
<emdash> although i'm almost certain this would be covered in the readme =P
<emdash> yeah
<jeffsters> synaptic has 1.5 as latest
<emdash> i'll be quiet
<ron_o> you really should just stick to synaptic until you get to know linux/xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> emdash: Readme's aren't really distro-specific in this case, so it may be confusing.  _Normally_ a fantastic idea though.
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<emdash> it's sortof a tightrope walk between knowing then to do things the distro's way, and when to do things some other way
<ron_o> emdash-  a newbie should do things the easy way.
<emdash> sometimes that's not the distro way =(
<ron_o> but a newb woulnd't know that. :)
<ron_o> the problem is that linux deals with applications so much differently than does windows that to a newbie it's really confusing.
<emdash> he asked a question, though, that was worth answering
<emdash> because other things install that way
<ron_o> it's hard to explain Z when you're at D
<ron_o> that's the problem with chat. How much does someone know? Do your suggestions sound demeaning?
<ron_o> forums are so much better for the newbie.
<jeffsters> looking the link by tony.... is this how programs are usually installed other than synapic?
<tonyyarusso> jeffsters: It's how Mozilla stuff is.  So not really.
<tonyyarusso> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tonyyarusso> For another option
<tonyyarusso> Best case scenario, you download a .deb and double-click
<jeffsters> yeah Picasa was like that
<jeffsters> sooo easy
<tonyyarusso> Well, I run the development version, so in _that_ case stuff breaks all the time (so it doesn't after release) :P
<ron_o> Picasa is a commercial product. It's supposed to be that way, but it lacking in options.
<ron_o> that's what linux gives you is options.
<tonyyarusso> wrong window on that last one...
<jeffsters> ok i've got xubuntu all up in running now... the only thing is when I connect my digital camera, nothing happens and my camera is frozen
<jeffsters> i ran lsusb and it shows up though
<emdash> it doesn't support usb mass storage
<emdash> so you have to install gphoto, i htink
<jeffsters> I also tried another digi cam and it works though
<emdash> i'd install gtkam, that worked pretty well for me
<jeffsters> ok
<emdash> but you should check the website for support
<emdash> i mean, to see if your camera is supported
<jeffsters> i downloaded gtkam and tried to add my camera manually but it seems there isn't a driver listed for mines... Canon SD200 and SD400 are listed but no SD300
<jeffsters> installed gphoto2 also
<jeffsters> i think its with xubuntu dapper... the camera is detected fine on my ubuntu edgy laptop
<jeffsters> meh
<jeffsters> this sucks
<jeffsters> so close to get everything working
<Jester45> im back
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> how do i run stuff under xfce?
<_spaz> like kde's "run" command?
<_spaz> er, app
<_spaz> >_>
<tonyyarusso> alt-f2
<_spaz> ty
<_spaz> ^^
* _spaz disappears
<scruffy> ThinkPad 600, 160 megabytes of RAM. Booting and choosing start or install via the Xubuntu 6.10 i386 CD produces this: invalid compressed format (err=1). memtest86 says the RAm checks out. Is there a problem with the kernel image in that ISO? the md5sum checks out also.
<rici> scruffy: try this thread, thinkpad information near the bottom. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387200
<rici> (found by googling ubunta+"invalid compressed format")
<rici> ubuntu, i mean
<scruffy> rici: ahh alternate ISO is what I need then. we'll see how that goes, thanks!
<rici> scruffy: i was thinking you might need the bios upgrade since it's specific to the TP600
<rici> anyway, good luck
<scruffy> rici: that will be my next step if the lowmem iso doesn't work. thanks.
<scruffy> one last thing, would it be worth going with 7.04, or just stick with 6.10?
<rici> i haven't tried 7.04 yet so i don't know.
<rici> but i doubt whether the cd boot will be any different
<brokenbin> what's a good media player for xubuntu?
<crimsun> any one you like.
<brokenbin> which ones play wmv?
<crimsun> which version?
<brokenbin> i don't know
<brokenbin> which player plays the most format?
<crimsun> well, mplayer with w32codecs
<brokenbin> would i be able to find that from synaptic?
<crdlb> brokenbin, you need to add a repo like medibuntu
<crdlb> I believe
<brokenbin> what's a repo?
<crdlb> an apt repository
<crdlb> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<crdlb> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<crdlb> Oh it's in multiverse
<brokenbin> ah
<brokenbin> back to the apt thing
<crdlb> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<brokenbin> how do it use it
<brokenbin> i installed mplayer via add/remove app
<brokenbin> but how do it run it?
<crdlb> brokenbin, run: gmplayer
<crdlb> or: mplayer for the command line version
<brokenbin> command not found
<crdlb> !gmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> it seems to be part of the mplayer package
<brokenbin> which folder is it installed to?
<crdlb> brokenbin, /usr/bin/ but it's in your $PATH, so just: gmplayer will work
<brokenbin> hold on
<brokenbin> how do you mount a cd with iso?
<brokenbin> the command i mean
<crdlb> brokenbin, ?
<brokenbin> mounting a .iso file as my cd
<crdlb> brokenbin, you want to burn an .iso to a cd?
<brokenbin> no
<brokenbin> just mounting it
<crdlb> brokenbin, oh I see
<crdlb> sudo mount file.iso /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<crdlb> brokenbin, ^^
<brokenbin> thanks
<brokenbin> ok
<brokenbin> i got it
<brokenbin> btw, does mplayer only play movies?
<brokenbin> what should i get for mp3 and such?
<crdlb> brokenbin, it plays any media file
<brokenbin> but it is called mplayer movie player
<crdlb> brokenbin, it's designed for video, but it can play audio too
<brokenbin> ok
<brokenbin> cool
<brokenbin> there's an error message
<brokenbin> it says error opening initializing video_out device
<crdlb> brokenbin, right click on the player and click preferences
<brokenbin> ok
<crdlb> click the video tab
<brokenbin> ok
<Darkkish> gaim is crashign and exiting unexpectedly
<crdlb> brokenbin, what's it set to?
<crdlb> xv?
<brokenbin> as the what?
<brokenbin> default?
<brokenbin> there's a whole list of drivers
<crdlb> brokenbin, which one is selected?
<brokenbin> xv
<crdlb> brokenbin, try x11
<Darkkish> does anyone know why GAIM is crashing at random?
<crdlb> brokenbin, note that xv will not work if another video player is open
<brokenbin> ok
<crdlb> that may be the problem (x11 is unscaled video btw)
<brokenbin> let me try
<brokenbin> can't find the codec
<crdlb> brokenbin, you probably need to install w32codecs
<crdlb> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<brokenbin> how do i install it?
<brokenbin> i can find the package
<brokenbin> but how do it install it?
<crdlb> brokenbin, you need to add the edgy-seveas repository
<crdlb> see ubotu's link
<brokenbin> add the repository?
<brokenbin> how do i do that?
<Darkkish> how the hell do you manage repositories directly in synaptic?
<crdlb> brokenbin, edgy?
<brokenbin> yes
<crdlb> Darkkish, it's in the menu somewhere
<Darkkish> i like adept alot, its basically the only reason i don't like xfce as much as KDE
<Darkkish> but i really like some things about xfce... just not all things, like the lack of xfce specific apps, and the abundance of Gnome/KDE specific apps.
<crdlb> brokenbin, open your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crdlb> gksu leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<brokenbin> crdlb, alright
<brokenbin> what do i add?
<Darkkish> crdlb, you mean mousepad...
<Darkkish> what is leafpad? I don't have that
<brokenbin> Darkkish, same thing
<Darkkish> hmm... leafpad doesn't work as a command for me though
<crdlb> Darkkish, yes I did
<crdlb> but leafpad is a text editor too
<Darkkish> oh lol
<brokenbin> crdlb, what do i add to the source file?
<crdlb> brokenbin, add: deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas extras
<brokenbin> crdlb: done
<brokenbin> crdlb: what now, how to install using apt?
<crdlb> brokenbin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<brokenbin> pretty big for a codec
<scruffy> rici: the alternate iso seems to work.
<myrddraal> hello, xorg.conf problem
<crdlb> brokenbin, it's a collection of windows .dll's
<crdlb> for every codec imaginable
<brokenbin> wow
<brokenbin> thanks a lot, it works
<brokenbin> now i have a good reason to abandon windows, lol
<myrddraal> Can't get my monitor above 800x600
<myrddraal> Is there a way to re-auto configure my X server like is done in a clean install?
<Darkkish> what does XFCE stand for?
<brokenbin> yea, that's what i wonder too
<crdlb> Darkkish, absolutely nothing anymore iirc
<Darkkish> well what does GFCE stand for? or just FCE?
<crdlb> myrddraal, sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<scruffy> via Wikipedia: 'The name "Xfce" originally stood for "XForms Common Environment",'
<crdlb> beat me to it :D
<crdlb> but it uses gtk2 now, so the name is irrelevant
<myrddraal> crdlb: Tells me dkpg-reconfigure is not installed, should be installed via synaptic?
<Darkkish> what is the differnce between GNUdoku and GNUdoQ, they look identical >_>
<crdlb> myrddraal, that should be dpkg, sorry
<crdlb> myrddraal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<myrddraal> crdlb: it's starting, thanks
<scruffy> anybody using a netgear WG511 wireless card in their notebook?
<crdlb> scruffy, what chipset does it use?
<crdlb> that's the important part, not the model
<scruffy> crdlb: not sure, and I'm hoping I don't have to rebuild the kernel
<crdlb> scruffy, lspci
<crdlb> lspci|grep Ethernet
<scruffy> crdlb: still installing, been googling while I wait
<crdlb> scruffy, I see
<scruffy> crdlb: I think prism54
<crdlb> scruffy, well, often there are multiple revisions of a card with different chipsets
<scruffy> crdlb: the box says WG511 version 2, if that makes any difference.
<scruffy> crdlb: I see posts in 2004 that "Made in China" versions of that card don't work, and mine is a "Made in China" version and not a "made in taiwan". I'm hoping things have changed in 3 years
<crdlb> scruffy, I always try to get intel or atheros
<crdlb> scruffy, you may need to resort to ndiswrapper
<Darkkish> haha mcduff
<Darkkish> if its a broadcom chipset consider the bcfwcutter or w/e
<scruffy> crdlb: this is a first time notebook install. I happened to have this wireless card on the file cabinet. :) I usually go with intel too.
<scruffy> crdlb: #23 under N's here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#N
<scruffy> err.. #24
* Jester45 wishes he had more laptops
<braveheartlion> i have a regular cd in my CD drive. how can i convert into mp3?
<braveheartlion> hello?
<Jester45> you can use
<Jester45> xripper
<scruffy> Jester45: how many laptops do you have exactly? :)
<Jester45> type "sudo apt-get install xripper" in a terminal without quotes
<Jester45> scruffy, 3
<braveheartlion> i have mplayer already installed. can mplayer do it?
<scruffy> Jester45: I've got 6 desktops and one laptop that's taking over an hour to install. I think I might have better luck with desktops.
<Jester45> braveheartlion, with help from a few other apps
* grazie wonders why 3 laptops isn't enough
<scruffy> laptop beowulf cluster?
<Jester45> yea i want more
<braveheartlion> Jester45: ok. i think i'll just get xripper. that may be the easiest way, eh?
<Jester45> and lappy aren't as supported
<Jester45> braveheartlion, i think it is ther are other thats the one i remember the best
<braveheartlion> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xripper"
<Jester45> scruffy, i got 8 desktops 1server/desktop hybrid and 3 lappy and i could use more
<Jester45> braveheartlion, o ripperx sorry
<braveheartlion> The following packages have been automatically kept back: <--- why?
<Jester45> incompatibly with other packages
<Jester45> what packages are kept back
<scruffy> Jester45: got a regular lab going on there dontcha! :D
<Jester45> or other resons
<Jester45> why do you ask?
<scruffy> braveheartlion: probably no install candidate for a dependency of the package you're trying to install.
<scruffy> braveheartlion: unless you put some package on hold status?
<Jester45> scruffy, you wouldnt know much about win98se?
<scruffy> Jester45: nope, not very much. I think it may be 7 years since I've used it?
<braveheartlion> pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11964/ to see the packages that have been kept back?
<Jester45> o nvm then
<Jester45> well i got a lap top with it on it and each time i get a i/o speed of over 40mb/s it freezes
<Jester45> i think i will put xubuntu on it
<Jester45> or win2kpro not sure
<scruffy> Jester45: why are you using Winows 98 SE though?
<Jester45> becuase it was on it
<braveheartlion> i got ripper x but the text is missing. i think it's something to do with the packages that have been held back.
<scruffy> braveheartlion: I'm not sure. Have you installed some packages from unstable or installed any debs outside of apt-get?
<braveheartlion> pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11964/ to see the packages that have been kept back?
<braveheartlion> i don't remember
<braveheartlion> i don't think so
<braveheartlion> most stuff i get are from apt-get
<scruffy> braveheartlion: not sure if the -u switch will provide more info or not
<Jester45> AAAAHH !! my swap disc spun
<braveheartlion> scruffy: and what is the comlete command?
* Jester45 is afraid
<scruffy> braveheartlion: apt-get -u [your other stuff here] 
<Jester45> braveheartlion, thats nothing to be worried about just copy all the held back packages and remove them
<scruffy> dangit this thing is only at 58% installed
<braveheartlion> scruffy: i already got ripper x
<Jester45> then reinstall them
<braveheartlion> how do i copy?
<braveheartlion>  do'nt you mean install?
<Jester45> you can leave out a few packages from being reinstalled if you want
<scruffy> braveheartlion: try apt-get -u install [package]  for each of those its says its keeping back.. try them one at a time
<braveheartlion> scruffy:  that's a  slow way.
<braveheartlion> there are a lot of packages.
<scruffy> braveheartlion: probably is yeah.. well try two at a time and see how it goes
<scruffy> I think this might be the slowest thinkpad ever
<braveheartlion> why can't i do them all?
<Jester456> braveheartlion, hold on
<Jester456> im pasting it just waiting for it to go
<Jester456> looks like its not going to go
<Jester456> just copy/paste all the packages (HINT: watch out for enters)
<braveheartlion> why do i not see text in the ripper x program?
<Jester456> "sudo apt-get remove [packages here]  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [packages] "
<scruffy> braveheartlion: any reason you want ripperx over any of the other rippers?
<Jester456> braveheartlion, no text at all or just no song names
<Jester456> scruffy, i told him it
<braveheartlion> scruffy: no text in the  progarm itself
<scruffy> braveheartlion: grip is also a good GTK ripper
<scruffy> braveheartlion: or console ripper is abcde
<Jester456> braveheartlion, jsut try a diffrent one
<braveheartlion> Jester45:  why do i have to remove packages first?
<braveheartlion> scruffy: ok. will try abcdefghijkl....
<braveheartlion> 8-)
<Jester456> braveheartlion, becuase apt will not upgrade them they are held back but if apt thinks you never had them then a install of them gets the newest version
<scruffy> braveheartlion: yeah crazy name, but it really exists.. :) apt-cache show abcde
* scruffy gives the slow laptop the evil eye at 68%
<Jester456> whats the whole name
<Jester456> i want a lappy with a core duo
<Jester456> hehe i like the MS's NT kernel ablity to compress the whole drive
<Jester456> now i need to exchange it to a rar compress
<scruffy> Jester456: how is that even possible?
<Jester456> i could save a whole 2gb
<scruffy> Jester456: that's like the compression program compressing itself, isn't it??
<Jester456> scruffy, yes all NT based OS have a option to compress the whole drive OS file compressor .exe
<Jester456> yes
<Jester456> very fancy
<scruffy> you misspelled 'crazy'
<Jester456> well to compress the WHOLE drive you need to boot it in a 2nd machine so you can compress the OS files
<Jester456> becuase some files are inuse and cant be touched
<scruffy> Jester456: yeah that's what I was thinking.. they sorta misrepresented that feature. :)
<Jester456> well not really
<Jester456> you can tell it to compress C:/ and all files/folders under it but your get the logical errors
<scruffy> what is #xubuntu-unregged?
<Jester456> un regualred channel?
<Jester456> regulated
<Jester456> you know what i never noticed
<Jester456> the lack of the B:/ drive
<braveheartlion> scruffy: i got  abcde. can it convert directly to mp3? or does it have to convert to wav format first?
<Jester456> A:/ is default floppy c is harddrive with os on it
<Jester456> A...C
<scruffy> braveheartlion: not sure.. if I had to guess I'd say wav -> mp3
<Jester456> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Jester456> i prefer torrents but thats just m
<Jester456> e
<scruffy> braveheartlion: cp /etc/abcde.conf to ~/.abcde.conf and edit it.. for CDDB I used http://freedb.freedb.org/~cddb/cddb.cgi
<scruffy> that's interesting about the audiocd:// thing.
<Jester456> KDE is very userfriendly its just very fat
<scruffy> Jester456: I think KDE is kinda plastic, if that makes any sense. I very much prefer Gnome, OpenBox or XFCE
<Jester456> i understand u
<Jester456> its QT its the look it has allmost like vista but with less ugliness and less fat
<Jester45> im back
<scruffy> my father (60) used KDE on Suse, then switched to Ubuntu, and I think he wasn't digging the gnome that much. Some people are KDE people, some are gnome people.
<Jester45> im many
<Jester45> i like gnome and xfce and kde
<Jester45> i have a mixed install xubuntu
<scruffy> you sound like a friend of mine that's always installing different operating systems
<Jester45> i prefer the gnome wm xubunt panel and theme and icons and tools but i use amarok and k3b
<Jester45> last weekend i went from windows 3.1 to vista on step at a time
<Jester45> very fun
<braveheartlion> how do i play the audio cd in my cd drive?
<scruffy> Jester45: you must like pain hehe
<Jester45> i think the hardrive commited suicide
<scruffy> braveheartlion: what audio player are you using?
<braveheartlion> um mplayer or xfmedia
<Jester45> w00t thats my friend there
<scruffy> braveheartlion: been a long time since I listed to a CD from the drive itself, but last I did I used xmms.. mplayer probably `mplayer /dev/hdc` ? or /dev/hdd
<Jester45> or man mplayer :)
<scruffy> braveheartlion: or try mplayer cd://
<BFTD> Jester45 I see that you've gotten back in
<Jester45> i tihnk its mplayer type /dev/location
<braveheartlion> Failed to open cd://.
<scruffy> woohoo, 98%, only an hour to go
<braveheartlion> Playing /dev/hdc.   Seek failed
<scruffy> braveheartlion: did you try /dev/hdc?
<Jester45> BFTD, what happened i was gone for a few weeks and came back with a ban
<BFTD> yeah
<scruffy> braveheartlion: try gmplayer and right click in the window
<Jester45> miscommucation?
<Jester45> or typo ")
<Jester45> or the somerville got mad again
<Jester45> or me being offtopic like right now :) better shut up
<BFTD> Jester45 no its the proxy
<Jester45> BFTD, ? o that web irc client?
<BFTD> cgi-irc
<BFTD> or something like that
<Jester45> well i was bored
<Jester45> and yes
<BFTD> I don't think they mind a bit of offtopic
<Jester45> BFTD, i try to help yet keep channel alive i also try to stop when it get busy
<BFTD> yeah
<Jester45> and ot stay in -offtopic at lease
<BFTD> wee should have a channel game
<Jester45> i would realy liek to run a Welcome bot
<Jester45> but i cant :(
* grazie is surprised Jester45 didn't just get a pm or a message rather than a ban
* Jester45 would lke to congraduate himself on a 24.4TB torrent download and 130TB lan transfer
<Jester45> grazie, well i was using a web irc client
<Jester45> it was the firest time i got on in a month
<BFTD> haha
<Jester45> and the web client had a forced proxy was banned
<BFTD> I was given about 1.4 TB's of harddrive space
<grazie> Jester45: does that always mean an instant ban?
<BFTD> grazie usually
<BFTD> my chatzilla was banned
<BFTD> :P
* grazie takes note
<Jester45> well im complaned in -offtopic channel and im a regular here
<Jester45> lol me also
<BFTD> yeah grazie is new
<grazie> Jester45: yeah but you help out loads in here
<vimalg1> Excuse me room.. Can an XFCE person tell me if all GTK2 apps work on Xubuntu Edgy?
<Jester45> lol on this windows machine i got the drive are confusing
<Jester45> they should
<Jester45> xubuntu will install gtk2 if needed
<Jester45> but there are some bug or problems that apt cant fix alone
<crdlb> vimalg1, xfce is written in gtk2
<vimalg1> Jester45: So in Feisty, when XFCE 4.4 get added, GTK2 apps should work staright outta the box right?
<crdlb> no gtk2 = no xfce
<vimalg1> crdlb: thanks crdlb. Just needed a little re-assuring lol
<crdlb> gnome apps may require some more libraries though
<Jester45> im not sure what xfce uses
<vimalg1> i wouldn't touch KDElibs with a 10 foot pole. My laptop just doesnt have the muscle
<Jester45> kde wouldnt touch your laptop
<Jester45> or would it
<Jester45> im tired if you didnt know
<vimalg1> Jester45: maybe it would if I save up for an additional 1GB DDR stick
<vimalg1> Jester45: NO problems
<Jester45> i use kde on a 2gb jsut fine
<Jester45> but xfce is nice on it also
<vimalg1> Jester45: xfce is the only environment thats nice to my Via C3 epia
<scruffy> oh man, even xfce is taking forever to load. might have to go commando on this one
<vimalg1> Form follows funtion always
<scruffy> whoop there it is
* vimalg1 runs out to grab grub and fuel
* Jester45 's life has been forfilled he made BFTD laugh
<scruffy> Jester45: this thing has some seriously ugly fonts. everything is jagged
<Jester45> what is?
<scruffy> Jester45: Xubuntu 6.10 running XFCE
<Jester45> scruffy, try evilwm
<Jester45> scruffy, you should of got fiesty
<scruffy> Jester45: well I asked about that an rici said he had no idea. I was going on the info I had at the time :D
<Jester45> http://www.hackaday.com/2007/03/15/pic-cluster-computing/
<Jester45> about my laptop cluster
<Jester45> that site iscool
<Jester45> i forgot about that post
* Jester45 wants to use qemu to emulate a mac osx emulating win xp emulating classic unix
<Jester45> wonder how many things would mess up
* scruffy thinks 16 depth is going to work
<scruffy> worked! Jester45, fonts clean
<scruffy> awesome, this piece of crap actually runs Xubuntu
<Jester45> lol
<scruffy> Jester45: ThinkPad 600 (233mhz, 160 megabytes RAM)
<scruffy> Jester45: barely made the hard disk requirements. xD
<hyper_ch> hihbo
<Jester45> hi
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<Jester45> music
<hyper_ch> what kind?
<Jester45> internet radio
<Jester45> www.radiophileonline.com
<hyper_ch> you know pandora.com ?
<Jester45> nope
<hyper_ch> you make your own "stations" by entering one song or artist
<hyper_ch> and they will try to play similar
<Jester45> yahoo has somthing like that
<BFTD> pandora.com
<hyper_ch> works quite well :)
<Jester45> i like using standalone players
<hyper_ch> Jester45: me also :) that's why I have all my oggs on my "backup" server and use gnump3d
<Jester45> hyper_ch, same here i use flac
<hyper_ch> why flac?
<Jester45> and mp3
<Jester45> becuase i like it
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<BFTD> I use all of them
<hyper_ch> well, what I can get from aom on ogg will be ogg... but some stuff is still mp3
<hyper_ch> too bad they want to take aom down :(
<scruffy> what package has Lucida Sans?
<hyper_ch> scruffy: is this a m$ core font?
<Jester45> yes
<scruffy> hyper_ch: not sure, I don't think so. On OS X it's the same thing as Lucida Grande
<hyper_ch> scruffy: msttcorefonts
<scruffy> all I know is plain Sans is ugly as a 3 eyed newt
<scruffy> Jester45: whoops http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucida_Sans_Unicode
<scruffy> hyper_ch, Jester45: thanks
<Jester45> i love fserves
<hyper_ch> what's that?
<Jester45> they rank up with torrents
* scruffy waves
<scruffy> g'night
<Jester45> irc filesharing
<Jester45> night
<hyper_ch> oh :)
<hyper_ch> I used XDCC on windows but haven't found anything yet for linux
<Jester45> x chat
<Jester45> well im going to deb
<Jester45> its almost 4
<Jester45> bed
<Jester45> and m eyes burn
<vimalg1> jester45: Do fserves support resuming transfers?
<grazie> vimalg1: Jester45 has gone
<hyper_ch> I have a tough choice to make... go to university to do some work... or stay here and clean the appartment...
<vimalg1> oops
<vimalg1> clean up the Linux kernel instead. lol
* grazie thinks hyper_ch has other options too :)
<hyper_ch> vimalg1: cleaning the kernel? You don't want me to do that :
<remfarkas> hi all
<remfarkas> is there any chance i can get my readeon 8500 work with xubuntu?
<remfarkas> i mean with 3D and with no mesa driver
<remfarkas> is there anyone alive? ^^
<grazie> yeah, but I don't know the answer to your question
<remfarkas> thx anyways for response :)
<Ramla> me neither, never had ati, but I remember having heard that 8000 series is from the better end of ati's in drivers
<remfarkas> ati has not even working drivers for win for lower than radeon 9200
<remfarkas> they sux with drivers..
<Ramla> You mean vista?
<remfarkas> no, for all win
<Ramla> Brr, wtf
<remfarkas> they do not support older cards than 9200
<Ramla> Are there problems in the latest available drivers then?
<remfarkas> yes, mankind has to look for catalyst 5.x on google to get older radeons work
<Ramla> I see
<root> hiho
<keb> when i run the UpdateManager it tells me it needs ubuntu-desktop installed to do a dist-upgrade, but i already did the dist-upgrade to 6.10 last october
<keb> and isnt xubuntu-desktop sufficient instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<grazie> keb: sounds like you've added xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu, but now the ubuntu-desktop meta package is missing
<keb> yes
<keb> i removed all the crap i don't use, like evolution
<Orionisti> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu on a laptop and would be interested to know which of the shutdown options correspond to the action of writing contents of RAM to HDD and shutting down computer, so I could take off the battery and still have the session saved.
<keb> so i guess i have to add it back before a dist-upgrade
<grazie> keb: sounds like it....I've not seen this scenario before
<keb> thanks
<grazie> keb: alternatively you could try to remove everything in ubuntu-desktop that xubuntu-desktop doesn't need, but wouldn't want to try that myself
<keb> Orionisti : hibernation writes stuff to HDD, suspend saves only to RAM and requires power
<keb> hmm
<keb> grazie : too many packages ;)  also, i have beryl installed so that may complicate things
<remfarkas> damn, who is keb, u stole my nick!! :D
<keb> lol my nick is registered since 3 years
<remfarkas> ok ^^
<remfarkas> i tought i'll never meet the person who registered it before me :)
<keb> heh
<keb> someone registered keb on EFnet before i did
<remfarkas> it was not me
<remfarkas> i dont even know whats that
<keb> another irc network
<remfarkas> i use this, rizon and a hungarian channel only
<Orionisti> Hm. It would seem that the laptop's Internet connection is broken...
<remfarkas> keb, are ur repositorys changed to edgy?
<keb> yes
<keb> ok, i reinstalled xubuntu-desktop and now the dist-upgrade is working
<remfarkas> nice :)
<remfarkas> two keb's using xfce, the world is small :P
<keb> it seems i removed a few too many things ;)
<keb> yes we have things in common
<remfarkas> dont say me u like sci-fi and fantasy things, maybe rpgs
<keb> ok i won't
<keb> but i do
<remfarkas> ^^
<Orionisti> Ok, question. How to fix internet connection (ADSL DHCP dynamic IP) on Xubuntu? No, I don't really know what's wrong but I Firefox cannot connect to internet.
<keb> is laptop directly connected to your dsl modem?
<Orionisti> via a switch, yes, and the internet worked yeterday...
<Ulixes> hi
<Ulixes> i've installed linux-server-image
<keb> Orionisti are you sure that isnt a router?  router handles pppoe login for you to the modem
<Ulixes> but now when i try to login it goes back to the login splash screen
<Orionisti> My guess would be that my ISP changed the assigned IP but the laptop doesn't know it yet...
<Ulixes> can you help me?
<Orionisti> keb, well the laptop first connects to switch which relays the packets to the adsl router, ZyXel 660H.
<Orionisti> exactly the same way this computer connects to internet, not that it matters really...
<keb> Orionisti the zyxel hands out ip addresses to the computers connected to it, independent of the ISP.
<Orionisti> Actually I think I disabled the NAT feature since I don't really have a need for LAN
<keb> Orionisti : if you go into the System, Networking app on the laptop and check the settings for the ethernet connection you may find the problem
<keb> oic
<keb> well if you have 2 computers going through the same DSL connection you do need a LAN/NAT unless you have multiple static IPs
<Orionisti> The ISP allows up to 5 dynamic IP addresses, so that shouldn't be a problem
<Orionisti> The Networking options are set as automatic (DHCP)
<keb> did you try disabling and re-enabling the connection
<Orionisti> No, but I did unplug and replug the network cable, I'll try that now.
<Orionisti> That trick worked, thanks =)
<keb> :)
<Orionisti> There seems to be some problems with the Hibernate function.
<Orionisti> The screen went black and it says "  [ 1428.231948]  Power down.  "
<Orionisti> The HDD activity led has been lit for several minutes now
<Orionisti> Should I have to manually power down the computer?
<keb> dunno
<keb> usually when it says power down you have to manually do it, but if the HDD is lit i would wait
<keb> maybe power management isnt enabled in the laptop bios?
<Orionisti> ok, I removed the power cable and rebooted the laptop and the session was saved properly
<keb> heh
<Orionisti> but now that I selected shut down it went to login screen
<Orionisti> and selecting shut down from login screen commences the shutdown process with the nice mouse logo, but again, HDD led is lit and computer doesn't shut itself down.
<Orionisti> Well this problem can be solved another time, I need some fresh air.
<keb> always a good idea
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<Ubugtu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubugtu will be taken offline and integrated with ubotu - epect some downtime
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hyper_ch> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hyper_ch> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jseiser> anyone know how i can turn my sounds on?  it always worked and now it doesnt :p
<pygi> is Monoses here perhaps? :)
<pygi> poke folks?
<slow-motion> hallo
<esenek> hello
<ephemeros> hello
<elquesea> hi
<elquesea> i have a problem after apt-get upgrade a machine
<elquesea> after booting show me a crc error
<elquesea> is a old laptop then i cant run the live cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crc errors usually occur with corrupted files or faulty hardware.  I'd try running memtest, try booting with an older kernel, and if neither helps, pull the disk and check it for errors in another machine.
<elquesea> PuMpErNiCkLe i think that is something related with corrupted files
<elquesea> im running memtest rigth now
<elquesea> a few ago same thing happen with an upgrade in ubuntu in the same machine
<elquesea> and i resolve the problem reinstalling all the system
<slow-motion> n8
<Jester45> Hello Eveyone
<mirf> anyone using beryl in here?
<crdlb> mirf, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> if you need help
<mirf> thanks :)
<Jester45> mirf,  i am
<Jester45> but that channel is for help
<mirf> coolness
<mirf> just giving her a test drive
<mirf> hope I don't sell out to the 'look at my fancy desktop' crowd too much tho
<mirf> cos it's pretty unecessary
<Jester45> its nice to play with
<Jester45> and to show off to windows users, tell them you can pay to get vista and get 1/4 of this or get 100% for free
<mirf> yeah it is
<mirf> thing is
<mirf> my non linux friends belittle linux
<mirf> but I'm sure all they need is somethign like this to change their tiny minds heh
<Jester45> mirf, tell them without linux the internet is gone
<TheSheep> mirf: if they go to linux for effects -- that's still belittling
<mirf> yes true
<Jester45> all the major isp and most smaller ones use linux on their serves
<TheSheep> Jester45: untrue
<mirf> prolly unix
<TheSheep> Jester45: I know quite a few that use solaris, for example
<Jester45> is solaris considered unix-like?
<Jester45> i never looked at it that much
<TheSheep> Jester45: even windows nt is considered unix-like
<Jester45> really? i would say unix copier
<TheSheep> more than linux, actually, as it has the official certificate
<Jester45> well let me repharse, most isp use non MS OSs
<TheSheep> most os-es are non-ms
<Jester45> TheSheep, fine how about they use linux/unix/solaris/bsd
<Jester45> that ok with you?
<TheSheep> don't forget about ultrix, digital, true64, etc. ;)
<TheSheep> and of course GNU
<TheSheep> but I don't think anyone uses that in production
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, there is also a number of mainframes that have a totally different approach to computing
<Jester45> they are just weird
<TheSheep> Jester45: no distinction of ram/disks, no directories in the filesystem
<Jester45> brb
<Darkkish> hey
<Darkkish> GTK 2.0 themes... i don't think they work for me
<TheSheep> Darkkish: what do yuo do?
<Darkkish> i got a theme from xfce-look
<Darkkish> and installed it
<Darkkish> and it doesn't look like the themne on the website
<TheSheep> Darkkish: which theme and how did you install it?
<Darkkish> gentle 2.0 and i just put it in the theme folder
<Darkkish> it shows up in the list
<Darkkish> but only the xfwm looks right, the bars look ugly and so do the menus
<Darkkish> infact the only thing that looks right is the bar of the program
<Darkkish> TheSheep do you understand?
<TheSheep> Darkkish: which theme and how did you install it?
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> Darkkish: I need it to tell what's wrong
<Darkkish> TheSheep,  i said, Gentle 2.0 and I extracted it into the themes folder
<Darkkish> when i open the folder it has one oflder that says xfwm4 (or somethign like that)
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<Darkkish> and another that says gtk 2.0
<TheSheep> missed that
* TheSheep looks
<TheSheep> hmm... there is quite a few of them
<TheSheep> Darkkish: you think you could give me a link to the one you tried?
<Darkkish> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=38852 it says its only a window manager, but in his pictures, it atleast shows pretty scroll bars and things
<TheSheep> Darkkish: well, for scrollbars and othr widgets you need the gtk 2 theme
<TheSheep> ah, it's there
* TheSheep looks
<Darkkish> it is inside...
<Darkkish> TheSheep,  I think its a problem with my GTK 2.0, not the theme its self
<Darkkish> because i've noticed alot of the default themes have this ugly look too
<TheSheep> Darkkish: that's how it looks when you don't have the engine installed for the theme
<TheSheep> Darkkish: try this: 'sudo apt-get install gtk-engines-pixmap'
<TheSheep> Darkkish: generally, you can always check the gtkrc file in the theme to see what engine it uses
<TheSheep> Darkkish: and you need to have it installed
<TheSheep> Darkkish: for the theme to display right
<TheSheep> Darkkish: otherwise it uses a fallback engine which is not pretty
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> why isn't it installed by default?
<TheSheep> Darkkish: there is a lot of engines available, I guess only the ones for the official ubuntu themes are installed by default
<Darkkish> TheSheep,  it still looks the same though...
* TheSheep scratches his head
<TheSheep> Darkkish: did you try to switch and then swithc back?
<Darkkish> yep
<TheSheep> Darkkish: you have to switch it in two palces, in wm setting and in the user interface settings
<Darkkish> I see
<Darkkish> well, i did that just now, still didn't change anything >_>
<Darkkish> tried switching/reswitching
<TheSheep> hmm.. it doesn't work for me either :/
<Darkkish> hmm
* TheSheep installs all the engines XD
<TheSheep> Darkkish: you need gtk2-engines-pixbuf2 it seems
<Darkkish> couldn
<Darkkish> "couldn't find package"
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> Darkkish: edgy?
<Darkkish> TheSheep, yes
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> yeah 6.10
<TheSheep> Darkkish: maybe search for 'pixbuf' in synaptic
<TheSheep> and see if any engine comes up
<Darkkish> libgtk-pixbuf2
<Darkkish> which is installed
<Darkkish> gtk2-engines-pixbuf <-- also installed
<TheSheep> :/
<Darkkish> I'm pretty positive all of my repositories are enabled
<TheSheep> yes, it might have been added in feisty
<Darkkish> where is the list again? for repositories?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Darkkish> ...
<Darkkish> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Darkkish> sources.list
<Darkkish> where is it stored though
<Darkkish> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> -_-
<TheSheep> Darkkish: in /etc/apt/
<Darkkish> thanks
<Darkkish> Yeah they're all enabled...
<Darkkish> are you using fistey?
<TheSheep> Darkkish: yes
<TheSheep> Darkkish: you can look for a .deb for pixbuf2 though
<Darkkish> >_>
<Darkkish> why doesn't the gentle page say how to install that part?
<TheSheep> Darkkish: oh, sorry, there is no p[ixbuf2 XD
<TheSheep> Darkkish: it should work with gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Darkkish> i have that installed though
<TheSheep> Darkkish: are you sure it's the gtk2 one not the gtk?
<Darkkish> yep
<B|nTaRa> should i upgrade to fiesty or stay as edgy ?
<B|nTaRa> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<B|nTaRa> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<TheSheep> B|nTaRa: still beta
<Darkkish> TheSheep,  are you suire you have the correct window-manager selected?
<TheSheep> Darkkish: no, I only checked the gtk theme
<TheSheep> Darkkish: wm theme is just for the window decorations -- the top bar and borders
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> is there a chance that restarting X would fix this?
<limbert65> Hello?
<TheSheep> no idea
<BFTD> Anyone here willing to help me with my unusual networking problem?
<limbert65> Can anybody help me with a freaky fonts problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone | limbert65, BFTD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm, the bot died
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's not cool.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Anyway, just ask.  Don't ask to ask.
<limbert65> ok, thanks.  My system locked up, and after rebooting, my font sizes and icon spacings were all messed up.  I've fixed everything except desktop icon spacings (they're way too far apart), and strangely, the menu text in Firefox and Mozilla Sunbird.  Can't figure out how to get these back to normal.
#xubuntu 2008-03-17
<dodimar20> need help.. have a fresh install of xubuntu. but everytime i restart or shutdown, it hangs, makes a never ending "tooot" sound. never experienced this from gnome etc..
<vidd> try unchecking "save session" see if that makes a difference
<dodimar20> k. tnx..
<dodimar20> will try that and post the result here..
<dodimar20> i tried shutting down wiht save session off, still the same
<vidd> then chech the dmesg logs
<dodimar20> where could I see that (sorry, i'm new to linux)...
<vidd> in the /var/log directory
<dodimar20> what specific message should I be looking at..
<vidd> whatever caused yopur system to lock up
<dodimar20> ok. brb
<vidd> the last line before the boot-up messages
<dodimar20> can't see anything but messages regarding the bootup
<vidd> then i dont know what to tell ya =\
<dodimar20> hmmnn...
<dodimar20> k
<dodimar20> tnx..
<holme93> How can I see how much battery there is left on my laptop in Xubuntu
<holme93> ??
<TheSheep> holme93: there is a battery plugin
<TheSheep> holme93: for the panel
<holme93> TheSheep: yeah I found a GNU program right now :)
<holme93> TheSheep: what kind of plugin where u thinking of?
<TheSheep> holme93: right-click on your panel, select 'add item' and look for a 'battery plugin'
<holme93> TheSheep: ooh, nice :)
<neeto> Is there any way that I can constrain mouse/keyboard input to a specific process?
<neeto> So all input would be sent to that process, and ignored by every other running process?
<TheSheep> neeto: applications can 'grab' the mouse/keyboard...
<neeto> TheSheep: is there a way to implement that via the CLI?
<neeto> TheSheep: My situation is that I am trying to run an opengl-based game on wine, which only supports dxgrab for directx games, therefore when I try to look around, I can only look in a certain direction, because my mouse is moving behind the game window and it runs into the side of my screen :/
<TheSheep> neeto: I think wine has options for that
<neeto> TheSheep: only for directx...
<TheSheep> anyways, I think you'd get much more accurate informations on how to implement it on some Xorg development channels
<neeto> TheSheep: as in?
<TheSheep> no idea, but there must be some
<TheSheep> also other developer resources
<TheSheep> mwybe #wine would be a good start?
<Stroganoff> how can i enable write support for volumes mounted with thunar-volman?
<zoredache> I would have to guess that it is probobably mounting your devices under a specific group.  You probably just have to add yourself to that group...  It would probably depend somewhat on the filesystem that was being mounted though
<ant0n> Hi guys!
<zoredache> if it was an ext3 filesystem then you would have to adjust the filesystem permissions so you have rights there
<Stroganoff> thanks zoredache, you are right. it was an EXT2 volume
<ant0n> Someone want to help med to get the "effects" starting? I've installd the packages needed and I find compis under: Applications > Advanced desktop.....
<Stroganoff> the fat32 volume is write enabled, i just panicked :D
<Stroganoff> any clue how to adjust the ext2 volume to be writeable by anyone?
<zoredache> well I don't necessarily reccomend allowing anyone to write to your drive... but a command like 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/mountpoint/' would do it
<ant0n> I would be very happy if someone could take time and help a new linux user :)
<zoredache> of course it might be better to create a group and put the users you want to have write access in that group
<zoredache> !compvis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compvis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoredache> !compviz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compviz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stroganoff> thanks zoredache, i'll make it from here
<Stroganoff> much obligded
<zoredache> !compiz | ant0n
<ubotu> ant0n: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zoredache> that is all I know about it ant0n
<ant0n> Oh, thanks for compiz irc, I'll try some there :)
<Stroganoff> ant0n, have you run "compiz --replace"?
<Stroganoff> is your video card supported?
<ant0n> Yes, Alt + F2
<ant0n> Yes, I think so! Im using a VIA unichrome card, and all drivers is working.
<Stroganoff> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX
<Stroganoff> i dont think VIA is supported
<Stroganoff> 3d acceleration does not mean that compiz will run
<Stroganoff> try "compiz --replace" in xterm and see the error msg..
<ant0n> Ok, but what is xterm?
<zoredache> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stroganoff> Alt+F2 -> xterm
<Stroganoff> sry to shatter your dream
<ant0n> :)
<ant0n> It seems as it does'nt work. Any other tips how to pimp the desktop? =P
<Stroganoff> buy a geforce 2 mx ^^
<Stroganoff> connection problems, ant0n_?
<ant0n_> Yeah, internet cable (TPT?) is a litle fuck'd up =P
<ant0n_> Sweden?
<ant0n_> When i checkd my driver I see Im using VESA, but I installed VIA Unichrome driver with this command:apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome     So it would say Im using VIA instead of VESA now ?
<ant0n_> It's i bit strange actually, is'nt it?
<Stroganoff> try xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<ant0n_> Just type that command ("xserver-xorg-video-openchrome") in to terminal?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Stroganoff> copy/paste that
<ant0n_> Ok
<ant0n_> Is it better with openchrome?
<Stroganoff> better than vesa
<ant0n_> ctrl + alt + backstage now after finish?
<Stroganoff> first check your xorg.conf
<ant0n_> Ok
<Stroganoff> replace "vesa" with "via"
<ant0n_> Yes!
<ant0n_> :9
<ant0n_> :)
<Stroganoff> ;)
<ant0n_> http://pastebin.se/193853
<ant0n_> That's my xorg-conf
<ant0n_> Im not sure what to change, just replace VESA with VIA, or do I Have to type in VIA Openchrome or something?
<Stroganoff> there are two device sections
<Stroganoff> one too much
<Stroganoff> i'd recommend: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ant0n_> Ok, would you like to change xorg-conf so it will work fine 4 me? Would be greate if you could :)
<ant0n_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - I'll try that one
<ant0n_> It just let me change ress
<Stroganoff> it should rewrite your xorg.conf
<ant0n_> Yes, now it says VIA, thank you very very much ! :)
<Stroganoff> now try glxgears
<ant0n_> In terminal?
<Stroganoff> yes
<ant0n_> Ok
<ant0n_> Yes, it workd!
<Stroganoff> nice
<ant0n_> Thats 3D ?
<Stroganoff> yes
<ant0n_> 935 frames in 5.1 seconds = 184.964 FPS
<ant0n_> 1918 frames in 5.1 seconds = 375.120 FPS
<ant0n_> 1356 frames in 5.1 seconds = 263.494 FPS
<ant0n_> 904 frames in 5.5 seconds = 164.674 FPS
<ant0n_> 1017 frames in 5.1 seconds = 197.752 FPS
<ant0n_> 1243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 246.984 FPS
<ant0n_> 1620 frames in 5.1 seconds = 316.605 FPS
<ant0n_> 1921 frames in 5.0 seconds = 381.992 FPS
<ant0n_> 1921 frames in 5.1 seconds = 375.433 FPS
<ant0n_> 1356 frames in 5.5 seconds = 245.865 FPS
<ant0n_> 1017 frames in 5.5 seconds = 185.100 FPS
<ant0n_> 1017 frames in 5.5 seconds = 185.611 FPS
<ant0n_> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Stroganoff> flood alert ;))
<ant0n_> ant0n@kronan:~$ xterm
<ant0n_> ant0n@kronan:~$ compiz --replace
<ant0n_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ant0n_> No whitelisted driver found
<ant0n_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<ant0n_> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<ant0n_> ant0n@kronan:~$
<ant0n_> Forgot pastebin, im stupid!
<ant0n_> =P
<ant0n_> Does it says anything to you?
<Stroganoff> No whitelisted driver found
<Stroganoff> compiz wont run on via
<ant0n_> Ok, to bad, to bad =P
<ant0n_> Strange, openchrome is open chellcode? So why not fix it so it would run with compiz?
<Stroganoff> not easy to fix if via doesn't release specs
<Stroganoff> compiz needs some fairly advanced functions
<ant0n_> Ok, but openchrome is open 4 everyone?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Stroganoff> you could try your best
<Stroganoff> you might see that some games also won't work with this driver
<ant0n_> But I'd just install openchrome ? But it doesn't work, but in the future it might work :)
<Stroganoff> theoretically ^^
<ant0n_> =P
<ant0n_> Thank you for helping me, I really (fuck, whats the word for happy or thanksfull in english...) that you help't me :)
<Stroganoff> appreciate
<ant0n_> Yeah, I really appreciate you'r help :)
<ant0n_> My English is not to good you see =P
<Stroganoff> thats ok ^^
<Stroganoff> now you can play teewars
<Stroganoff> www.teewars.com
<ant0n_> =)
<Stroganoff> it also comes from sweden
<ant0n_> Ok, I'll see if I can install it, Im a linux newb ;)
<ant0n_> I would like to install it in the terminal, how to do that?
<Stroganoff> pretty easy
<Stroganoff> just untar and run
<Stroganoff> wget http://www.teewars.com/files/teewars-0.3.4-linux_x86.tar.gz
<Stroganoff> tar -xf teewars-0.3.4-linux_x86.tar.gz
<Stroganoff> cd tee[tab]
<Stroganoff> ./tee[tab]
<Stroganoff> the last command runs the executable file
<ant0n_> Okej, but when i type in "tar -xf teewars-0.3.4-linux_x86.tar.gz" nothing happends.
<Stroganoff> it should extract the tar
<ant0n_> ok, I'll try some more
<Stroganoff> you could use your graphical archiver
<Stroganoff> xarchiver or the thunar plugin
<Stroganoff> are you sure that i didn't create a teewars-0.3.4-linux_x86 folder?
<ant0n_> i have no idea, as i said, im a newb =P
<ant0n_> Thanks 4 helping me :) I'll have to leave now =)
<live> can smeone hel me?  have a probem with live cd!
<siggjen> live: just ask the question, then someone can answer if they know the issue and are around
<live> when I start the live cd on xbox it seems to work but after checking ALSA  there is only black screen instead of login screen and ctrl+alt+f1 doesn' work
<Stroganoff> i don't like ubuntu livecds ^^
<siggjen> i know nothing about livecd on xbox
<Stroganoff> http://www.xbox-linux.org/
<live> it s ubuntu life cd with 2.6 and 2.4.31.xbox kerne whch works n xbox and c
<Stroganoff> is you xbox version 1.6?
<live> yes
<Stroganoff> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Version_1.6_Warning
<live> but rght now I'm using xebian n 1.6 xbox
<Stroganoff> Server irc.oftc.net, channel #xbox-linux
<Stroganoff> this is not an xbox channel
<live> n answer
<ron_o> as long as you install a .deb you can uninstall it right? with synaptic?
<zoredache> you will be able to install it yes..  a .deb could do things to your system that aren't easily uninstall able though
<ron_o> man, I hate that..
<ron_o> I'd like to get mplayer rc2 and I can only do so with a .deb file..
<ron_o> I wonder if there's a repository with it in there somewhere.
<zoredache> eh?  a .deb is good
<ron_o> but it could do something nasty to my system..
<ron_o> ya know?
<ron_o> I don't know if I want to even take a chance with it.
<zoredache> well any time you install software it can do something nasty to your system
<zoredache> a .deb is a fairly safe format because there are fairly strict packaging guidelines that most people follow
<ron_o> ahh, and I'm also getting it from mplayer site so I should be OK then?
<ron_o> the thing is I can update normally and all, right?
<zoredache> if you are really woried, you could download the .deb extract the files, and check out the (pre|post)(int|rm) scripts
<zoredache> most likely
<ron_o> (I just got back on a XUbuntu system after many years of absence)
<ron_o> thanks..
<ron_o> I'll try it out and intall it.
<zoredache> it is the install/removal scripts that tend to be where the danger lies
<zoredache> sometimes the install script will copy stuff into odd places and the removal script won't clean it up... or even worse... the removal script will delete stuff it shouldn't
<ron_o> ahhh, thanks. I'll look at it and see how it goes.
<ron_o> that's true because a .deb file can be used for other things other than Ubuntu.. so it could put things in odd places.
<Dougal> Total newb to xubuntu, and linux in general. I have an mp3 file just downloaded from bbc.co.uk, can't play it in movie player because i'm missing the right plugin. How do i fix this? Or else what's a minimal, simple mp3 player I can install with the synaptic package manager?
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dougal> thanks :)
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2008-03-18
<gkahla> hey folks - running 7.10 xubuntu, and was curious; how do I change the app that gets launched when I put an audio CD in my PC?
<gkahla> can't find anything under "Preferred Applications"
<ron_o> try File Manager Preference >> Advanced >> configure
<ron_o> gkahla, then multimedia
<gkahla> ron_o-  you are correct, sir!
<gkahla> that's where it was...
<gkahla> thanks! I owe you a beer
<ron_o> a 60 Minute DogFish Head will do just fine.:)
<gkahla> that's a new one on me, but for sure - thanks again!
<Stroganoff> Three Floyds Oak Aged Dark Lord Russian Imperial Stout is way better!!11
<gkahla> wow - that's an impressive name for a brew. Can't say I've tried that one either...
<gkahla> ron_o, Stroganoff - I've confirmed the new config works great! thanks again - later!
<Stroganoff> useless highlight ftw ^^
<ron_o> Stroganoff, sounds like a very rich beer to me.
<ron_o> sometimes richness isn't necessarily better.
<ron_o> and I'm not a big stout drinker either. :)
<Stroganoff> then how about Westvleteren Abt 12?
<ron_o> nahh.. I just drink DogFish Head.
<ron_o> why change when you're satisfied?
<ron_o> plus, it's a local brewery. I can always get it at a good cost.
<ron_o> I just had this: http://www.dogfish.com/brewings/Occasional_Rarities/Palo_Santo_Marron/51/index.htm
<ron_o> I didn't really like it all that much. It was OK. Great I'd say for just 12%abv.. you could barely taste the alcohol..
<Stroganoff> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/3/36/Sternburg_Export.jpg
<Stroganoff> nuff said
<ron_o> however, I didn't taste any vanilla or caramel like many said. My palate maybe isn't that sensitive.
<ron_o> but it usually takes like 12 beers or more (at different stages and times) to really taste the finer ingredients of beer.
<Stroganoff> i'm allergic to gluten so i almost forgot the taste of beer, sorry :))
<ron_o> :)
<ron_o> sorry to hear.
<ron_o> Palo Santo Marron, even though it's described as a 'brown ale' I liken it to a stout.. it's dark, but not frothy like a lot of better stouts.
<Stroganoff> i was just quoting http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/Ratings-Top50.asp
<ron_o> ahh, :)
<ron_o> those ratings can be helpful, but me thinks they are mostly BS. complex beers can ruin a good night for the average drinke.
<ron_o> drinker*
<ron_o> BTW, I'm sure there are gluten free beers out there.
<Stroganoff> there are
<Stroganoff> but naturally quite expensive
<Stroganoff> not free as in beer HAHAHA
<Stroganoff> oh wow
<xthegoat121x> Evening all
<sugaryeti> Good evening
<Entrop1> Hello
<Entrop1> What is the difference between xubuntu and regular ubuntu
<Entrop1> ???
<Entrop1> Hello there?
<Entrop1> eteran
<Entrop1> Dissentor
<Entrop1> Anyone there?
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> ubuntu uses gnome
<Stroganoff> xubuntu uses xfce
<Stroganoff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<Entrop1> Thanks much
<Entrop1> ah, so xubuntu is for older computers/better performance on faster computers, right?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Entrop1> OK then, that solves that. Thanks
<Abominus69> Hello, can anyone help me with connecting a Windows PC to my Xubuntu PC please?
<Abominus69> Nevermind.  Just worked it out.
<gynterk> my xserver-xorg hates me
<gynterk> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<gynterk> latest xubuntu
<gynterk> can't get fglrx working
<horry> hello, everyone.
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<horry> I'm a rookie for linux. But really interesting in it.
<horry> Now I installed xubuntu. I like it very much.
<ere4si> horry, great :)
<ere4si> horry, if you have an issue just ask :)
<horry> ere4si, I have one issue.
<ere4si> k
<horry> I can't make my FF support flash in 64bit version.
<horry> But 32bit version can do that.
<ere4si> horry, a 64bit os needs apps written for it - maybe adobe has a 64bit flash ready - I don't know - sorry
<TheSheep> I don't think it does
<Stroganoff> it has not
<horry> adobe have not a 64bit one.
<predaeus> horry, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#amd64andppc for info.
<predaeus> hm it states that for Gutsy it should work with "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ere4si> horry, until more people use 64bit apps won't be written for it- until apps are written for 64bit people won't use it...
<horry> my 64bit version could play youtube, but can't play youku which like youtube need flash9.
<maxamillion> you can get flash to work on 64-bit with a wrapper for the plugin
<eifzon> Is there any program to change the icons?
<ere4si> horry,  it might need the shockwave flash plugin
<maxamillion> eifzon: its in the preferences control panel
<eifzon> maxamillion: I dont use xubuntu tho :P
<horry> ere4si, how to install it?
<TheSheep> eifzon: you can select your icon theme in settings->user interface settings
<eifzon> TheSheep: is there a command for it in terminal?
<TheSheep> eifzon: xfce-setting-show ui
<eifzon> is that name of the program to dl?
<ere4si> horry, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7 - and scroll down for it
<TheSheep> eifzon: dl?
<eifzon> TheSheep: download
<maxamillion> eifzon: i don't either
<TheSheep> eifzon: no, that's the command to bring up the user interface settings dialog of xfce
<eifzon> TheSheep: I dont got that command
<TheSheep> eifzon: then your xubuntu install is broken
<eifzon> I dont use xubuntu :P
<eifzon> just asked here cause xfce was dead
<ere4si> TheSheep, he doesn't use xubuntu
<TheSheep> eifzon: then you should ask on the support channel of whatever distribution you're using, they might be much better informed
<eifzon> TheSheep: its still the same programs
<TheSheep> eifzon: apparently not
<eifzon> but I have to download it to
<Stroganoff> what distribution do you use?
<eifzon> arch
<Stroganoff> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Commands_for_the_settings_manager
<Stroganoff> you're doing it wrong
<maxamillion> Stroganoff: i use debian, fedora, centOS, arch, and sidux ... depending on what machine i am sitting infront of
<eifzon> doing what wrong
<horry> Who is using Skype?
<maxamillion> actually i wiped arch off that one machine .... so 86 that one
<eifzon> Stroganoff: how can I install just that package
<ere4si> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Stroganoff> eifzon, i suppose: pacman -S xfce4-mcs-manager
<eifzon> yah it worked
<eifzon> how do I change icon theme now?
<Stroganoff> eifzon: xfce-setting-show ui
<Stroganoff> "xfce-setting-show" alone should bring up the control panel
<eifzon> Xfce Settings Manager error: No such plugin "ui"
<Stroganoff> and just "xfce-setting-show"?
<Stroganoff> what happens?
<eifzon> that works
<eifzon> a menu to choose what browser mail etc
<eifzon> terminal
<TheSheep> sigh, you need to install the mcs-plugins too
<Stroganoff> http://archlinux.org/packages/
<eifzon> name of it?
<Stroganoff> if only i knew ^^
<Stroganoff> pacman -S xfce-mcs-plugins
<Stroganoff> thats it
<Stroganoff> maybe i should start using arch myself ;)
<maxamillion> just kind of a side note, this is not #archlinux
<eifzon> Stroganoff: arch pwn
<ere4si> or arch users should ask in #arch
<eifzon> btw same error Stroganoff
<eifzon> do I need the svn to
<ere4si> !topic > eifzon
<Stroganoff> eifzon lets continue in the other channel
<eifzon> ok
<maxamillion> thank you
<maxamillion> brb
<maxamillion> back
<ere4si> well then...
<SubOne> I have a really slow computer that had Windows 98 on it. I installed Windows XP because the hardware support was incomplete and the OS was destroyed by someone randomly deleting stuff. Windows XP supports the hardware better, but is slower and of course it is very insecure. I installed Xubuntu, but it is at least 10 times as slow as Windows XP. What steps can I take to remedy this?
<ere4si> xchat was giving a beep for every letter typed - so I rebooted
<SubOne> And also whenever I go to Terminal it logs me off
<ere4si> SubOne: what is the hardware?
<SubOne> It is a Compaq Presario 5834 with 64mb ram, (1mb shared video?) and around 500mhz
<SubOne> first thing it does is load for 10 mins and then it settles into an update manager that sits there and does nothing
<SubOne> as far as i can tell i have the correct video driver
<ere4si> SubOne: you may need the alternate cd - you don't have the memory for the live cd
<SubOne> i have already installed from the alt cd
<SubOne> this is not an installation issue it is already installed
<SubOne> but it is uber slow
<SubOne> and i dot see why
<ere4si> 64mb memory SubOne
<SubOne> and? you are telling me that Xubuntu cannot outperform Windows 98 under these circumstances?
<SubOne> or even windows xp? windows xp is at least 10 times faster than that
<SubOne> that this*
<SubOne> than* this lol
<SubOne> ok well lets take this a step at a time
<ere4si> xp "from the m$ site needs 512mb ram"
<SubOne> are you telling me i am lying?
<ere4si> yep
<SubOne> windows xp runs fine on this machine
<ere4si> and..
<SubOne> i dont care what the website says
<ere4si> reality
<SubOne> wow...
<ere4si> have a look
<SubOne> i cannot believe i am recieving this level of ignorance in this channel
<ere4si> 64mb and complaining is ignorance
<SubOne> apparently you are the room goat so i will commence ignoring you
<SubOne> anyone else that is awake i welcome your suggestions
<SubOne> and I have a resource summary report in pdf format that Windows XP has provided me (for hardware specs)
<ere4si> hows' ignoring me going SubOne  - 64mb is very limited these days - google it - I wasn't trying anything but honesty
<SubOne> no you are calling me a liar and i do not take that well
<SubOne> anyone that is interested in helping me, here are the specs per windows XP: http://pastebin.com/m401b972b
<ere4si> SubOne: if xp works for you on that system you are lucky and I congratulate you and wish you equal luck in the future
<SubOne> ere4si: are you the newbie in the room or what? What don't you understand about I prefer *buntu
<SubOne> i refuse to believe that Windows XP can perform better than Xubuntu
<ere4si> SubOne: you are right - I agree that you are right  - you need not consider my comments anymore - sorry
<SubOne> You may now be assured that the moment you called me a liar I ceased to consider your opinions.
<ere4si> why respond then?
<SubOne> Because I am civil.
<SubOne> "Ignoring you" should be read "ignoring your opinions"
<ere4si> and I appreciate that SubOne - pls read the ms site for min xp specs
<SubOne> ere4si: Apperently you cannot read very well.
<SubOne> "128 megabytes (MB) of RAM or higher recommended (64 MB minimum supported; may limit performance and some features)"
<SubOne> "PC with 300 megahertz or higher processor clock speed recommended; 233 MHz minimum required (single or dual processor system);* Intel Pentium/Celeron family, or AMD K6/Athlon/Duron family, or compatible processor recommended"
<SubOne> My system meets these requirements.
<SubOne> And Windows XP runs just fine with select services turned off including Themes
<ere4si> SubOne: again - you're right - I am wrong - you win - pls move to a new topic
<SubOne> I chose not to move to a new topic. My topic is and always has been getting Xubuntu to run more efficiently on this machine.
<SubOne> hi
<ere4si> SubOne: you can control services that run with the app   sysvrc-rc-conf    that is available in the repos
<SubOne> First thing first, I need to determine why running a terminal logs me out and/or crashes X
<SubOne> And why Update Manager just hangs
<ere4si> SubOne: off hand I can't say - /var/log  may tell something...
<SubOne> Anyone that can help me solve this slow Xubuntu issue may view the details and post a reply here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4539028#post4539028
<ere4si> SubOne:  from that thread - edit: opps, missed the part about 64meg of RAM, that might do it as Xubuntu wants at least 128
<SubOne> That is discouraging that Xubuntu cannot outperform Windows XP in ANY case.
<vidd> imo xubuntu outpreforms windows xp EVERY time
<SubOne> vidd: than perhaps you could post your opinion of my situation here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4539083&posted=1#post4539083
<ere4si> SubOne: I feel for you - the only xp I could get running on 64mb ram was micro xp - it couldn't even change wallpapers...
<SubOne> ere4si: I feel your pain, however, I have no input as to why Windows XP runs so smoothly on this machine, but it does.
<ere4si> SubOne: if you don't print - turn off cups etc - will improve performance on such an underpowered machine
<SubOne> ere4si: where would i find that
<ere4si> SubOne: I use the server install with fluxbox as window manager and minimal apps - still uses 50_mbs
<ere4si> with nothing running
<ere4si> *50+mb
 * SubOne is attempting to cannabilize another machine for parts
<redline135> SubOne: It seems in this instance that xp will run better than xubuntu ( Even though I hate to say it ) Xubuntu's own site says " Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM".
<vidd> you need to have more ram
<vidd> good thing you have all that hd space on that machine....gives xp all that swap space to crawl to life
<vidd> give xubuntu 20 gig of swap and it might boot too
<vidd> sorry...10 gig swap
<vidd> thats what you have available to xp
<redline135> ha! @vidd true  -  I think in this case its all about the memory. The more the better.  The last time I had a box with 64 MB it was on a P166 with win 98 ( shutter )..
<SubOne> the swap file on XP is only 256mb
<vidd> windows uses all free hard drive space as swap
<SubOne> that is not true, where did you hear this?
<vidd> from my microsoft certification cource
<SubOne> well im afraid they taught you incorrectly
<vidd> where did you hear that it doesnt use all avaiable hard drive space?
<SubOne> by experience
<SubOne> you can clearly set the page file minimum size, maximum size, location, and whether or not to use one at all, and the performance changes to confirm these manipulations
<SubOne> for example on my laptop i dual boot with Windows XP and I have 2gb of ram and I use no paging at all
<SubOne> there is a significant change in system speed when that change is made and all of the operating system is loaded into physical ram
<SubOne> although I'm sure it is possible to use the whole hard drive if you so choose, but that would cause all sorts of issues
<vidd> yes...and if there is only 64 MB of ram (half the recommendation for XP) then the windows kernel takes all available hard drive space and uses it as swap
<SubOne> Show me proof of your claim.
<vidd> that is one of the main reasons that windows needs to be defragged so often
<vidd> it also explains why there is drastic speed increase with more ram....less swapping on the available hard drive space
<vidd> Over time, as you add more stuff to an XP machine, you will notcie significant decrease in effeciency as the available swap space is taken up by stiored files, until such time there is no more swap available
<SubOne> You are correct that more RAM will cause less page file usage in general, however this does not go to prove your theory.
<vidd> tell you waht...you want proof?
<SubOne> Yes please.
<vidd> fill your hard drives up so there is only 1 gig of available hard drive space and watch xp fail to boot
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> I've heard they are having fun on ##windows :)
<SubOne> vidd: I have done that many times. It is not difficult to do so with such a small hdd
<vidd> im done discussing it'
<SubOne> TheSheep: you are welcome to respond to my query about Xubuntu if you like.
<SubOne> vidd: please provide me with non-emperical proof of your claims.
<TheSheep> SubOne: unfortunatelly it got scrolled out of my backlog because of your discussion about xp :)
<SubOne> Anyone that can help me solve this slow Xubuntu issue may view the details and post a reply here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4539028#post4539028
<vidd> ADD MORE RAM
<SubOne> vidd: thank you but your opinion has already been heard and I am in the process of doing so
<vidd> thats all you need to do
<SubOne> brb
<vidd> its not an opion, it is fact
<vidd> your system does not meet the minimum requirements to run xubuntu
<TheSheep> SubOne: slowness can be cause by low ram, the terminal crashing your x session is an old bug in the xfce4-terminal, you can work around it by setting your screen color depth to 16 bits (it will also save some ram)
<redline135> Maybe go with fluxubuntu or as others stated in the thread that you posted DSL or Puppy?
<SubOne> 128mb installed... booting to windows 98 for test before xubuntu install...
<SubOne> er... 120mb... odd
<vidd> is 128mb ram enough for xubuntu?
<SubOne> some have said \yes some have said no
<SubOne> "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM."
<SubOne> "The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM."
<SubOne> confusing
<vidd> the alt cd only needs 64 mb of ram because you can use it to install ubuntu-cli-only
<SubOne> what is that?
<vidd> if you have no desktop environment, you can run 64MB ram
<SubOne> ah
<SubOne> so then you recommend puppy linux?
<vidd> i recomend more ram....i have used debian, suse, *buntu and fedora (for 15 minutes) so I have no experience with the ultra-light distros
<maxamillion> SubOne: running puppy linux is not something i would suggest you run on a computer as its main OS ... puppy is a good liveCD but nothing more
<maxamillion> SubOne: if you use a base install of debian and built it from the ground up, you can do it with 64mb of ram
<SubOne> i have 120MB now
<SubOne> what about damn small?
<SubOne> i am attempting install of Xubuntu just for the hell of it and if it doesnt go well i will try DSL
<vidd> I cannot recommend a micro distribution as I never used them
<vidd> i should think (as maxamillion suggested) installing a cli-only debian and use aptitude to install a desktop would be better
<vidd> but I dont know how comfortable you are with that
<vidd> heh...im not sure how comfortable I would be with that!
<SubOne> cli = command line only install ?
<vidd> yes
<SubOne> wtf the xubuntu cd was booting a minute ago now it gets to the "loaiding linux kernel" and reboots
<SubOne> performing a memcheck
<SubOne> how long does a xubuntu memtest last?
<SubOne> wtf, even if i try to check cd for defects it reboots
<SubOne> hmmm its intermittent
<Askarii> ahh
<Askarii> at last
<Askarii> I would need help doing a fresh install of: Windows Vista, and Xubuntu.
<Askarii> I've never done partitioning.
<vidd> Askarii, is the windows already installed?
<Askarii> it is atm
<Askarii> but im doing a clean whipe
<Askarii> so i'll be doing everything from scratch
<zoredache> so install windows first, and when windows is installing you should be able to choose how much diskspace you want for it
<Askarii> I wont have to partition as im installing windows?
<zoredache> you do yes, but you don't have to create the linux partitions
<Askarii> alright
<zoredache> just create a single partition for window that is as big as you want it to be
<Askarii> so basically I just begin my install, split my harddrive 50/50, finish installing vista, then install Xubuntu on the second partition and everything is fine?
<zoredache> You will want at least 3-4GB for linux, maybe a lot more if you plan on using it
<Askarii> I plan on using linux as my main OS
<zoredache> yes, that sounds like what you want to do
<Askarii> Is it possible for Vista and Xubunut partitions to communicate with each-other?
<zoredache> yes, but it is tricky
<vidd> actually...its easy
<Askarii> okay, so its not automatic..
<Askarii> hmm
<Askarii> it would be practicle I think
<zoredache> on the linux side you need to use something called ntfs3g, and on the windows you will need to install an ext3 driver
<vidd> set up a partition during the linux install...set it to fat32 format and both can use it easily
<Askarii> okay, so its not something I need to setup as I install, i can make it work even after both installs are done?
<Askarii> yeh, are there chances i'll be running bigger then 4g files on xubuntu?
<Askarii> i've never used linux before
<zoredache> of course the problem I have with fat32 is that it you can't have files larger then 4GB which is horrible if you are ripping dvds, have large backups of computers, etc
<Askarii> yeh..
<Askarii> I don't rip dvd's though
<Askarii> but i tend to back-up...
<Askarii> which tends to take more then 1 dvd
<Askarii> Has anyone ever encountered hardware problems while using Xubuntu?
<zoredache> what do you mean by 'hardware problems'?
<Askarii> drivers mostly, hardware not ebing recognized
<zoredache> do you mean 'unsupported hardware', or ubuntu breaks something
<zoredache> sure all the time
<Askarii> whoa, "breaking something" ? is that possible?
<Askarii> all the time :L
<Askarii> is there a way to check out if xubuntu would recognized all my hardware before installation?
<zoredache> well you'll have the same problems with pretty much any distro...  Your issues will probably be related to wifi, or accellerated graphics
<vidd> run live cd
<Askarii> wifi?
<Askarii> i see
<Askarii> well, thx for all the help :)
<zoredache> wifi/wireless/802.11 a/b/g/n...
<Askarii> yeh, I know...
<Askarii> guess im off to hours of installations :D
<Askarii> bye!
<Askarii> One quick question before i start the installing process
<Askarii> Vidd, zoredache
<Askarii> still here?
<vidd> yes
<Askarii> ah great
<Askarii> When it comes down to drivers
<Askarii> to i need LINUX specific drivers for my hardware
<Askarii> or is any driver good, independantly of the OS
<vidd> depends on what the driver is for, and how your going to install it
<vidd> but for the most part, the restricted drivers tool will fix them all up for you
<Askarii> well say I boot off vista, and dl all my drivers from the dell website...
<Askarii> is it going to be ok for linux or do i have to re-ionstal aswell?
<vidd> you should not have to install anything....the restriced drivers tool will do all the hard work for you
<Askarii> oh
<Askarii> okay
<Askarii> this tool is already on xubuntu?
<vidd> yes
<Askarii> so my drivers will be effective for linux AND windows?
<vidd> no...linux drivers are different then windows drivers
<Askarii> ahh
<Askarii> okay
<Askarii> alright
<Askarii> thx :)
<vidd> but linux will install most linux drivers for you
<vidd> the only big issue anymore is wireless
<Askarii> hmm
<Askarii> alright
<Askarii> thx very much :)
<vidd> no problem
<Askarii> is abiword very diff from openoffice?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> well...not VERY different....enough to make a difference though
<Askarii> okay
<Askarii> well
<Askarii> its judgement day
<Askarii> time to whipe my HDD clean ;)
<Askarii> thx again
<vidd> np
<chimp> how can you make windows 'always on top' in xfce like you can in gnome?
<zoredache> chimp: click on the control box, and choose 'always on top'?
<zoredache> the control box is the icon at the top-left corner of the application window.
<chimp> ahh, i see cheers
<chimp> was trying to right click them in the panel
<zoredache> if you want to set up something permanent so that each time it gets started, I believe you can use devilspie
<chimp> its ok, was only a temp thing
<califa54> I'm new - no question during install for root password - now get error on su - how to get passwd ?
<zoredache> the root password is disabled by default
<zoredache> and a program called 'sudo' is setup to allow you to get root access
<zoredache> for a root shell run a command like 'sudo -s', or 'sudo bash'
<zoredache> if you want to run a specific command you can just use 'sudo command'
<zoredache> !sudo | califa54
<ubotu> califa54: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<maxamillion> you can also get the entire root environment by running 'sudo su -'
<califa54> 'su root' asks for password - nothing works - cannot get to root ?
<maxamillion> califa54: don't do 'su root', type what i just told you to type 'sudo su -' and give it *your* password
<califa54> sudo su
<maxamillion> califa54: add the -
<califa54> it works - thanks - seems strange - but works - am in root
<maxamillion> 'sudo su' will work, but per spec you need the - to take on the user environment of root
<maxamillion> califa54: read the man page for su, it explains why the - is needed
<califa54> 'sudo su' without '-' got me to root - asked for user password
<califa54> I see the difference - again thanks
<califa54> Interesting - on returning to User from Root, History is lost - tested twice - saw this years ago on debian
<zoredache> if you use the - then you have a shell in roots home, and root has it's own history
<califa54> right - but my last several linux's did not lose the User history when returning from Root -
<zoredache> yes, but how did you get there...  Exactly how you get root matters
<zoredache>  if you where to use the 'sudo -s' then the history should be in  your context
<Sound54> bro im newbie, want to ask after download ubuntu 7.04 i try run in the folder.. but error messege is cannot found Command File.. what i need to do?
<califa54> Were all apps closed ?
<zoredache> Sound54: 7.04 is an older release... I would suggest you consider going to the recent 7.10.  What did you download, a 'ubuntu-nnnn.iso'?  You'll need to burn that to a CD in image mode, then boot of the CD
<zoredache> off*
<Sound54> oic
<zoredache> Where you able to find and read the installation Directions?
<Dissentor> http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_Xubuntu
<cyberix> Could someone run this demo http://cs.helsinki.fi/u/twruottu/notif/ in XFCE and take a screen shot for me?
<cyberix> It is a script that I use to test notification icons
<zoredache> cyberix: it worked for me...  What are you up to?
<Askarii> can anywell gimme a quick briefing on the different File systems when making a partition?
<Askarii> ...
#xubuntu 2008-03-19
<ere4si> thunar is just hanging - it can't open any folder at all
<TheSheep> ere4si: tried to strace it?
<ere4si> TheSheep: I have nfs mounts from a file server and the server wasn't on - turned the server on and thunar works - thnx anyway
<TheSheep> ere4si: I think you can set the timeouts for nfs somewhere
<ere4si> TheSheep: that will be handy :)
<TheSheep> ere4si: but I can't find it now :(
<ere4si> TheSheep: google will solve it - thnx :)
<ere4si> TheSheep: from this site - http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-nfs-mount.html - timeo=14 is needed in fstab
<ere4si> hmmm - I already have that in fstab...
<ere4si> TheSheep: just needed "soft" in the fstab entry :)
<joeyjojo> hello everyone
<joeyjojo> is there a way to update the menu panel when new non-repository apps are installed
<joeyjojo> like a menu updater?
<RedHeron> Not sure what you mean.
<RedHeron> Skype isn't in the repository, and that went into the menu just fine for me (as an example).
<joeyjojo> i am talking about apps that don't do that automatically and are NOT from the repositories or deb packages
<joeyjojo> some of the apps such as games are way to old for network play for example so I have to grab the installer and patch em from scratch
<joeyjojo> the stuff in the repos is like years old
<joeyjojo> is there a way to add them to that pull down thingie - whatever its called in xfce
<joeyjojo> in the games section?
<RedHeron> I think there's a menu editor, but I can't seem to find it... I'm kind of a xubuntu noob myself.
<RedHeron> Ah, it's under "settings"
<joeyjojo> Settings >> Menu Editor is for the log out thing only it seems and the docs are not really that helpful
<joeyjojo> anyone?
<RedHeron> Sorry, don't know.
<diginux> greetings, quick question, why does xubuntu have rsyncd installed and running by default?
<RedHeron> I just installed, hold on and I'll check.
<RedHeron> Nope.
<RedHeron> ps -aux doesn't show rsyncd
<diginux> hmmm, i had a fresh install too
<diginux> root@heisenberg:~# update-rc.d -f rsyncd remove Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/rsyncd ...
<diginux> root@heisenberg:~# /etc/init.d/rsync stop * Stopping rsync daemon rsync                                           [ OK ]
<RedHeron> Oh, that just means "yes, it's stopped"
<diginux> i just did a fresh ubuntu install as well on my other computer, same thing, it had the startup script in /etc/rc2.d/
<RedHeron> Hrmmm...
<RedHeron> What does ps -aux say?
<diginux> well it is shutoff now, i didnt check ps -aux before i did /etc/init.d/rsyncd stop
<RedHeron> Do another stop on it, see what it says
<diginux> hmm yeah, it just keeps saying the same thing
<diginux> but. am i right in thinking if it is in /etc/rc2.d/ that means it was set to start automatically?
<diginux> hmm
<diginux> maybe im wrong in this thinking..
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/etc/rc2.d# ls S20rsync
<diginux> S20rsync
<RedHeron> Is that a symbolic link?
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/etc/rc2.d# ls -lh S20rsync
<diginux> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2008-03-07 16:44 S20rsync -> ../init.d/rsync
<diginux> check this out..
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/etc/rc2.d# /etc/init.d/rsync start
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/etc/rc2.d# ps aux | grep rsync
<diginux> root      7852  0.0  0.0   2972   748 pts/2    R+   22:25   0:00 grep rsync
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/etc/rc2.d#
<diginux> so i guess its there but doesnt start
<diginux> must just not start if there is no config maybe or something
<diginux> so i guess it wasnt running by default, just confused me why it was in there to begin with
<RedHeron> Might be there so that the permissions are correct when it's installed?
<diginux> i guess that is possible
<diginux> hard to say
<RedHeron> Yeah, not being behind the distribution, difficult.
<diginux> thanks for the help
<RedHeron> np
<RedHeron> On of the aspects of Ubuntu. :-)
<RedHeron> One*
<RedHeron> In your "home" directory, look in the "Examples" folder and watch the ogg video of Nelson Mandela. :-)
<RedHeron> It's why I went to Ubuntu in the first place.
<diginux> haha
<diginux> weird
<RedHeron> Weird?
<diginux> not used to distros having videos :)
<RedHeron> Hehehe.... it's so that we can do our own viral marketing.
 * RedHeron plans to get Ubuntu running on one of his servers and then proudly displaying the logo.
<RedHeron> As "powered by" with the Apache and Ubuntu logos.
<Ultraputz> hey is there a way to get the xubuntu install cd out of the sources so you can net-install packages?
<Ultraputz> i'm trying to get build-essential onto an old laptop and the cd rom has decided to die.
<ere4si> synaptic has a checkbox to download packages only
<ere4si> open /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the cd
<Ultraputz> still says "please insert the disk labeled: xubuntu 7.10 gutsy ... "
<Ultraputz> excellent
 * RedHeron would like to see a distro with X, KDE, Gnome, etc., all on one distro and all available for login and working.
<gaurdro> how stable is selecting the gutsy-proposed option for what updates to install?
<ere4si> gaurdro: where do you get that option?
<gaurdro> synaptic->settings->repositories->updates.   it's also called pre-released updates.
 * RedHeron is away: Busy for a bit... away!
<ere4si> I asked because gutsy has been released for 5 months now - and I don't have that option
<gaurdro> hmm.  that's odd.
<gaurdro> do you have any other repositories installed?
<ere4si> yep - universe & multiverse
<gaurdro> I mean,  like medibuntu or apt.last.fm ?
<ere4si> nope
<Ultraputz> ok, next. two wifi monitors have appeared in the sysem tray. any ideas?
<benpicco> If I cancel moving of several files, the transered files will keep their new place and will be removed in the old place where not yet moved files remain untouched, right?
<ere4si> yep
<pulseezar> hello everyone, I have a graphics problem on my laptop and was hoping there would be someone around to give me a hand?
<Dougal> I've downloaded a .Bin file which is supposed to be the 'installer' for the linux/x86 release of Realplayer. What should I be doing with the file? Total linux newb. Till now I've only downloaded things I can find in the Synaptic Package Manager
<Dougal> I've only *installed* things. Sorry.
<pulseezar> not sure that there's anyone around here mate, might be better to try #ubuntu
<Dougal> Thanks for the advice.
<RedHeron> Simple solution: don't use RealPlayer... it's actually (seriously) considered malware. :D
<ant0n> Hi
<ant0n> My X did just "krasch" and Im running in low-graphich mode, how to do now? I've downloaded the driver via the terminal but I can't figuer out how to start using that one. Any tips ?
<RandomDestructn> nice. xfdesktop is using 2 gigs of ram.
<RandomDestructn> perhaps thats a bit much
<RandomDestructn> another 2 gigs for xfce-menu-plugin
<RandomDestructn> lol
<diginux> whoever makes the ubuntu installer, I think it should have some kind of note or something that says hyperthreading is disabled by default.. took me a while to figure out why my system seemed boggy compared to gentoo
<maxamillion> diginux: it shouldn't be disabled by default
<maxamillion> diginux: with the upstart boot process and the generic kernel, the module to support it should be loaded automatically
<diginux> maxamillion: i had to do this in order to get it to work: http://www.livingubuntu.com/?p=44#comment-943
<diginux> maxamillion: you sure it is supposed to be enabled by default?
<maxamillion> huh .... must have been a flaw since i last ran ubuntu on a HT enabled processor
<maxamillion> yeah, it used to work "out of the box"
<diginux> maxamillion: http://www.livingubuntu.com/?p=70
<diginux> weird
<maxamillion> hmmm... maybe it wasn't ubuntu (i use a lot of different distros all the time, so i could just be mistaken)
<ant0n> Is it possible to change the panel to mac-theme without compiz?
<gotisch> hey in Ubuntu there is system->administration->login window / security: Deny TCP connections to Xserver . Whats that counterpart in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> ant0n: not sure, you could poke around xfce-look.org ... there may be a theme
<ant0n> maxamillion: Ok, thanks for that one :)
<maxamillion> ant0n: np, there's lots of fun stuff on that site
<gotisch> ah
<gotisch> sduo gdmsetup :)
<maxamillion> gotisch: i'm not too familiar with how gnome does things like that so i don't know what would be comparable .....
<ant0n> I see, but unfortunality I can't use copmiz :(
<maxamillion> ohhhh
<maxamillion> gdm ... nvm, i just didn't understand
<maxamillion> ant0n: you don't need compiz
<ant0n> Compiz is cool :P
<maxamillion> ant0n: there is plenty of non-compiz stuff on that site
<gotisch> do i need to restart after that or something?
<ant0n> Ah, okej, I'll look around a bit ;)
<ant0n> I'll try some new icons, I hope I succes to install it =P
<ant0n> How do I install the new icons, there was no "how to" included in the download and I'm not that good in english, if someone would try to explain to me it would be great :)
<cyberix> zoredache: trying to get tray icon of gnunet-gtk to work
<maxamillion> ant0n: some of the icon packages are in the repositories and you can just install them with the package manager of your choice, otherwise you just unpack them into /usr/share/icons/
<ant0n> Ah, okej :) Thanks ;)
<maxamillion> np :)
<ant0n> But there is one prblm, I cant move a file to that dir, it just goes back when I tryes to put the map there.
<maxamillion> ant0n: are you doing it with sudo or as root?
<maxamillion> you don't automagically have permissions to those files
<ant0n> No, can i choose the option root?
<ant0n> I can't choos root/sudo I think, or I dont know how =P
<maxamillion> there is a level of understanding about the system that you need to understand before we continue this conversation
<maxamillion> errr ... you need to grasp*
<ant0n> Yeah, I think so to, I'm  learning n00b.
<maxamillion> that's good, everyone has to start somewhere BUT at the same time, for me to start to explain things to you, i would simply be re-typing things that many people before me have taken time to carefully publish prestine documentation in order to distribute knowledge
<Binky> Hello
<maxamillion> hi
<Binky> can anyone help me, i'm trying ot set up duel monitors
<maxamillion> ant0n: here is some good xfce4 general documentation, but you might want to look into some of the material here ---> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_Unix/Linux as well
<maxamillion> ant0n: sorry, didn't paste the link for the xfce docs ---> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml
<maxamillion> Binky: what graphics card?
<Binky> geforce 7800
<Binky> i downloaded the nvidea driver
<ant0n> Maxamillion: Yes, i understand that to, I'll use google and see if I find something (I know there is a lot of good stuffs on google) :)
<Binky> that got the duel screen working, but the desktop is now massive, no matter what resolution, i can move mouse around revealing what is off screen
<maxamillion> ant0n: yes, google is a wonderful resource and you can even have google filter its searches for linux-only topics by going to www.google.com/linux
<Binky> haha awesome i'm bookmarking that
<ant0n> That's something new 4 me, nice function =)
<maxamillion> Binky: ohhh ok, i've seen that before ... you might need to edit or re-do your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxamillion> you probably just need to either add or edit some metamodes
<Binky> ah ok, i've been trying to use the front end ubuntu stuff, but i've ended up with xorg.conf 1-7 xorg.conf failsafe 1-7 and some with the date after it as well
<maxamillion> Binky: ahhh, ok ... well what graphics card do you have?
<Binky> it's a real mess, and i can't seem to access route to delete anyone of them, sorry i'm totally new ubuntu
<Binky> geforce 7800 gtx
<Binky> how do i get root to delete some of these conf's? i tried su command, but my normal password not working and i've not set any others
<maxamillion> Binky: sudo su -
<maxamillion> Binky: then use your password
<Binky> ah ok great got it
<Binky> i'm in the xorg.conf i scrolled down to the hansol (my brand) monitor
<Binky> and there's alot of lines of info giving different screen sizes and alot of numbers
<Binky> maxamillion: would it have anything to do with the fact my xorg.conf is missing a screen section, i've got monitor but not a screen section, or is that normal for a duel view display?
<Viaken> I'm having a bit of a problem with Xubuntu on this laptop. The battery monitor xfce plugin is ...flaky. gnome-power-manager isn't handling it any better, so when it's on battery power, I get no warning when it's about to die.
<maxamillion> Binky: you might want to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' in the command line and then use the nvidia-settings application to configure your dual monitors
<Viaken> acpi -V displays correct info
<maxamillion> Viaken: make sure the acpi support is being enabled in kernel level at boot, check your grub's menu.lst to make sure its not passing a 'noacpi' parameter
<Binky> cool thanks
<maxamillion> Binky: anytime :)
<Viaken> maxamillion: ACPI is being enabled.
<dezrik> why can't i install firefox 3.0?
<zoredache_> dezrik: that is a good question, why can't you install firefox 3?  Perhaps you can tell us how you are trying to install it, or what error you are getting?
<dezrik> Well I trying to find it in synaptic but i can';t find it
<zoredache> if you are still using gutsy, it wouldn't bee in there since the selection of packages for gutsy was frozen back in October
<test-3R> how do i check my version of xubuntu easily? is there commandline i can use?
<test-3R> er OH
<test-3R> "whoru"
<dezrik> uname -a
<zoredache> test-3R: lsb_release -a
<test-3R> yeah UNAME is giving me the name i gave it which is BS name :)
<MasterScript> hi
<test-3R> "no LSB available" then it tells me im already running 7.04
<MasterScript> how to connect to wirellss?
<test-3R> i think i leave it. this has intel video . laptop.
<test-3R> OLD hp
<zoredache> !wifi | MasterScript
<test-3R> ;)
<ubotu> MasterScript: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterScript> thanks
<test-3R> ive been testing with all sorts of stuff lately. i got Slax to work from USB stick, and it runs a ton. WINE apps. Pidgeon.
<test-3R> its pretty kewl. i setup ubuntu on gForce2 box,too, and it has full CompizFusion running
<gaurdro|away> has anyone turned on the gutsy-proposed updates option?
<MasterScript> how to ssh to my ubntu?
<test-3R> I have not, and i don't have much to test that on. most of my boxes are low version linux because they are too old to run newest with Fusion integrated
<zoredache> install the ssh server if you haven't allready (sudo apt-get install openssh-server) figure out the ip address, then connect
<test-3R> i rly hope they figure out how to enable Hardware Accell on ALL cards for Fusion to run
<zoredache> if your computer is behind a nat then you might have to setup portforwarding on the nat-device
<test-3R> hey so i was trying to use SSH to connect to an SSH FTP the other day?
<diginux> test-3R: use sftp
<test-3R> couldnt get it to go from cmnd line. mighta! but it was full near the end trys. i ned to re-try
<test-3R> yeah i think i tried that from cmndline
<test-3R> normal ftp with GFTP is great
<test-3R> there is option in there for your 'ssh' program
<test-3R> Do i just put SSH into that box? or does that need more specific pointer in that?
<test-3R> er
<test-3R> i have openssh - so would i just put the name of that paket inh that box then?
<zoredache> test-3R: gftp worked perfectly fine for me
<test-3R> oh yeah it works great for normal FTPs. tested.
<test-3R> :)
<test-3R> but this special one is SSH/TT???  ftp
<zoredache> I never use normal ftp... I am saying it is fine for sftp
<test-3R> !!!!. OK, so in the setup for gftp, whn it asks for my secure SSH file pointer, in the box in the setup, if I type "sftp" into that box will THAT work?
<zoredache> all you should have to do is select ssh from the connect drop down and it will work
<test-3R> huh! OK i'll try.
<test-3R> ty :)
<test-3R> Hey theres some rly good knowledge/training on the NEWS right now
<zoredache> obviously the host you are trying to connect to must have an ssh server installed already, and it must be allowed through any firewalls between you
<test-3R> if u know what im saying u should chek it out
<test-3R> zoredache > yeah, naturally. Yeah I think his setup is fine its guys from IRC
<test-3R> there are others that connect into his system from the chat - so it Must b setup ok
<test-3R> this box is charging. ima show this laptop to a perspective employer soon
<test-3R> (he wants me to network his new office, then actionscript insanity)
<test-3R> i rly hope it goes thru! & I hope I'm able to use *BUNTU to help it work. then I can credit u guys & it will be kewl.
<test-3R> :D
<MasterScript> cannot detect a wirelless connect device
<MasterScript> how to add it?
<gaurdro> it can't find a network or it can't find a wireless card?
<MasterScript> wreless not in listed
<MasterScript> just have 2 connection
<MasterScript> Wired & Moden only
<test-3R> MasterScript & gaurdro >   zoredache tried to show you the help - here -
<test-3R> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterScript> i am read it
<test-3R> see- if you use the ! then what you need it will tell you link. its nifty
<test-3R> oh
<dezrik> where is Source.list?
<test-3R> mmmmmm - what version are you on? I am on slightly old Xubuntu
<zoredache> dezrik: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dezrik> Thank you
<MasterScript> no wireless extension
<MasterScript> lol
<test-3R> did you have your wireless card plugged in?
<test-3R> when u ran the install CD?
<zoredache> MasterScript: have you tried searching google with a search string like 'linux wireless {your device model}'
<zoredache> so like 'linux wireless dlink 522tx' or whatever?
<test-3R> zore > yes that's where I began, I believe. Then I found out I can use MADWIFI drivers
<dezrik> Why do i always get -> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? Y
<zoredache> dezrik: a maintainer of a repisotory has the ability to use GPG to cryptographically sign all the files in a repository so that you know that they are all real and haven't been corrupted
<zoredache> dezrik: but some repository maintainers haven't set that up
 * test-3R learns everytime he comes in here, LOL
<zoredache> you might also need to import a gpg public key for the repository you have added into your apt-keychain
<zoredache> dezrik: if you trust the repositories in your list, you can probably just answer 'y' yes and ignore the message
<dezrik> Thats what ive been doing, i only have the ubuntu reps and mediabuntu reps
<test-3R> zore >> without the GPG key - will the system still verify, by, say, MD5?
<dezrik> i got firefox 3.0b4 installed. WOW its fast
<test-3R> zore > or will the system simply install the pak even if it came across corrupt
<gaurdro> how stable is the gutsy-proposed update option?  I don't care if functionality changes (IE new version) but I don't want a broken install.
<test-3R> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zoredache> dezrik: for importing the mediaubuntu the key use: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<dezrik> ty
<dezrik> the only complaint i have about xubuntu is nm-applet
<gaurdro> test-3R,  I"m not looking to upgrade the version of my install...
<test-3R> oh you are asking about the Upper Right icon?
<test-3R> the update from Tray? RUn update that is in tray
<test-3R> but
<test-3R> thats in Ubuntu
<test-3R> I don't know what it will do to Xubuntu
<test-3R> honestly - in the past many versions
<gaurdro> I"m talking about synaptic->settings->repositories->updates->gutsy proposed.
<test-3R> oh, snap. Um, they're prob alpha? maybe beta? itll prob break something. You prob know this.
<test-3R> :D
<gaurdro> yea prolly,  but i want to find someone who knows for sure, because in my experience, it's really hard to break ubuntu without manually messing with something.
<test-3R> you've never used PyPar2, have you?
<test-3R> or other buggy, weird, user made apps to do things, that I, find nessecary?
<test-3R> it all dpends on whats in it and whats its trying to do ultimately
<gaurdro> I have used a few, but they weren't from the repositories.  thus manually editting.
<test-3R> chek the pak descripts ? may B u want some and not Others?
<test-3R> ive rly had mixed mixed results trying to CONFIG MAKE MAKEINSTALL on buntu, but i havent tried in a while
<test-3R> sometimes it takes - other times its prob some weird DEP thats blocking it
<test-3R> but what YOu';re talking about is pre-compiled, i believe, yes?
<test-3R> HEY I got a good-n for you guys
<test-3R> I got this hakt version of CDRECORD for doing very specific disks
<test-3R> they are XA disks. a 600k sector in front, and several tracks after
<test-3R> they must be precise
<test-3R> DO you think the version of CDRECORD patched to NOT have a 2-sector-default-offset will work in BUNTU? or not?
<test-3R> and what if I already have cdrecord installed? should I just Conf-Make-MIns the new one? WIll that just patch up where the files are sitting normally? or will that break it all?  :)
<test-3R> I think I have to try it in older Ubuntu too probably
<test-3R> the new ubuntu seems to have a power calibration issue with Both of my USB burners
<test-3R> if i wasnt so chickensh*t id try it on this laptop but it is my 1-n-only  :)
<test-3R> GAH ! I have meeting in 1.5 hrs, now! I hav to tune this box's Example Work!!!!
<test-3R> time to sync with my new projects
<test-3R> ez all kr3w
<test-3R> :)
<ant0n> Hi
<ant0n> How to install a new theme in xubuntu? xfce
<tuvook> !theme | ant)n
<ubotu> ant)n: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tuvook> !theme | ant0n
<ubotu> ant0n: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Askarii> I would need some help for adding new themes/icons
<Askarii> I know i have to send them in usr/share/themes or usr/share/icons
<Askarii> but its set to READ ONLY
<Askarii> and i don't know how to change that :(
<zoredache> as a regular user you can't write there.  You could get super-upser privileges with sudo
<Askarii> even if i gave myself all rights?
<hyakuhei> hrmm, I think I did something a bit stoopid.... I only had a gutsy server disc so I installed that and updated and then installed xubuntu-desktop. I had to change some linux-image stuff to get wifi working but I don't think I'm using an SMP kernel... I have a core2duo but /proc/cpuinfo is only showing 1 cpu...
<hyakuhei> Is there anything I should have to install or typically do to migrate from *server* to xubuntu-desktop ?
<zoredache> hyakuhei: what do you get from uname -r
<Askarii> zoredache.... whats should I do exactly?
<Stroganoff> Askarii: open terminal.
<Askarii> i tried with terminal aswell :S
<Askarii> but ok
<zoredache> Askarii: I don't know...  If you want write access in those folders you will need to either change permissions (which will probably break things) or get root privileges with sudo...
<Askarii> what is sudo?
<zoredache> !sudo | Askarii
<ubotu> Askarii: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Askarii> thx
<Stroganoff> Askarii, also this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<Stroganoff> hyakuhei, you should use the alternate cd with cmdline install mode.
<hyakuhei> Stroganoff, that wasn't and isn't an option right now
<Stroganoff> i know :(
<Stroganoff> i'm trying to find precise docs about the server iso
<Stroganoff> can't even find the download right now
<hyakuhei> zoredache, 2.6.22-14-386
<hyakuhei> heh, irony
<Stroganoff> there should be a MANIFEST file on the iso
<leche> ls
<leche> ups, sry xD
<zoredache> hyakuhei: that kernel is for 386 cpu which are not multicore
<hyakuhei> ok zoredache which should I be running ?
<zoredache> hyakuhei: try doing an 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic'
<hyakuhei> been there already, breaks wifi :'(
<zoredache> actually try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic'
<zoredache> ls
<TheSheep> zoredache: ls: Command not found
<zoredache> OH NOES!  So that is what rm -rf does... :(
<TheSheep> yes kids, be careful with that .*, it also matches ..
<zoredache> Do you know if there is a way to hide an application from the 'alt-tab', but still have it visible and show up in the task lists and all?
<TheSheep> zoredache: yes, there is the 'skip pager' hint
<TheSheep> no, wait, that will hide it form the workspace preview
<TheSheep> from
<TheSheep> zoredache: the freedesktop.org standard lists all the hints
<zoredache> skip_tasklist maybe...
<TheSheep> zoredache: the stanrad is called XD-something-MP
<TheSheep> XDCMP?
<TheSheep> ICCCM :D
<TheSheep> I knew my memories are uncanny
<zoredache> TheSheep: yeah, skip_tasklist seems to be what I want... now my terminal with irssi is invisible... I should be able to avoid it much easier
<TheSheep> zoredache: explring devislpie, eh?
<TheSheep> zoredache: fine occasin to learn lisp :)
<zoredache> I have been using it for a couple months.  Hopefully I'll be able to avoid typing 'ls' in the channel every other week now
<TheSheep> zoredache: yeah, you will be typing (ls (x (cv xxx)))
<adac> any idea what is wrong with the soud applet in the panel? when I try to add it i can't see it in the panel
<adac> *sound
<TheSheep> adac: yeah, it crashes for me too
<adac> TheSheep: is there a solution for that? do you have 64 bit version?
<TheSheep> adac: I have 32 bit system, but 64 bit cpu
<TheSheep> looks like Bug #90261
<adac> TheSheep: oh i see. I can remember the last time i installed xubuntu i had the same issues...this was a 32 bit version. But this weas some time actually a long tiime ago
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90261 in xfce4-mixer "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90261
<adac> still same problem it seems
<adac> yes this is exactly what happens
<adac> still not solved? that is strange
<TheSheep> adac: I found out a workaround
<adac> would say sound is something essential
<adac> ;)
<TheSheep> adac: remove the aumix keyboard bindings form keyboard settings
<adac> yea? tell me
<TheSheep> madness
<adac> hehehe
#xubuntu 2008-03-20
<cogeno> Is anyone here familiar with systemimager?
<Bisclaveret> so... having an unusual problem
<Bisclaveret> fresh install of xubuntu 7.10 downloaded yesterday, then ran the system updater while at work. when i came back restarted
<Bisclaveret> now whenever i go to accessories>terminal X quits, and i'm dumped back to login
<cogeno> You too, eh?
<Bisclaveret> this is a common happening?
<cogeno> I don't know, I'm having the same problme
<Bisclaveret> well in syslog i have Mar 19 20:41:12 Dragon gdm[4912]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Bisclaveret> and the only error in xorg.log is EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Bisclaveret> some warnings though
<Bisclaveret> (WW) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it runs only at 16-bit depth.
<Bisclaveret> (WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1024 pages failed (cannot allocate memory)
<Bisclaveret> WW) intel(0): Direct rendering disabled
<Bisclaveret> i'm using onboard video
<cogeno> Yeah. same story  here
<Ultraputz> i have an issue with two wifi monitors in the system tray -- any idea how to get rid of one ?
<Ultraputz> hrm
<Ultraputz> .ee = estonia ?
<Dissentor> Yes.
<Ultraputz> any idea how to kill one of the network monitors if you have 2 of them in your system tray
<Ultraputz> ?
<Dissentor> No idea, sorry.
<Bisclaveret> any idea why x stops whenever i try to open a term window?
<zoredache> Ultraputz: delete everything under ~/.cache/sessions and relogin
<Bisclaveret> i can ctrl-alt-f1 but then that completely defeats the purpose of having xubuntu with a gui
<zoredache> Bisclaveret: several people have reported similar issues, it usually tends to be related to the video driver (i810 or nvidia)
<Ultraputz> danke. brb
<zoredache> several people report the similar issues, and have fixed it with various different tweaks
<Bisclaveret> i'm using i810
<zoredache> check out bug 91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xorg-server "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<Bisclaveret> i don't know where to go or how to fix it considering this is currently the longest i've been in any linux flavor continously, since my main machine died
<zoredache> there are some work arounds there
<Bisclaveret> and this is the 3rd flavor of ubuntu i've tried and the only oone thats really been useful/ran decently ;)
<Bisclaveret> oops.
<Bisclaveret> i forgot how to save end exit in vim
<Bisclaveret> :q?
<Ultraputz> no cigar -- still have 2 network indicators in sys tray :-)
<Lectus> is there a light player for playing radios (like banshee) for xubuntu?
<jimmywww> hi
<jimmywww> could someone help me please
<jimmywww> please
<zoredache> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jimmywww> okay, i have a x-series  220 and i would like to put xubuntu on it, but wont boot to the livecd
<jimmywww> or any cd to that matter
<jimmywww> anyone?
<siggjen> jimmywww: you might want to set bios boot device to cd-rom or open boot menu on start
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> i have done that
<siggjen> well then i have no idea
<Bisclaveret> so new question, need help compiling. or rather, i know what i want to do, i don't know if it can be done or how to do it
<Bisclaveret> i have angband, and would like to compile it (the release in synaptic is old by several versions) as well as some variants. but i've never compiled anything in linux before or with gcc, only djgpp
<Bisclaveret> how would i form the ./configure command in that i would have an executable i could place on the desktop (or have something in the applications>games selector) that would launch the program wheras i can stick the library files in /usr/local/lib/angband/
<hyakuhei> hey all, I'm still having kernel issues. I get this when I started restricted-manager: modinfo: could not find module ipw3945
<hyakuhei> it shows ipw3945 - so it knows it should be there but the module is missing, having sound issues too... :'(
<hyakuhei> wooo, - it workies!
<hyakuhei> purged restricted-manager-core, all of the linux modules, all of the linux images, and then installed just the generic ones. All works now :-)
<chronic1> I installed xubuntu for a friend and everything worked perfectly at my house. He took the machine to his office and now he claims there is no Toolbar at the top and the only thing on the screen is a couple of icons (filesystem, and another).
<chronic1> Any ideas? I've never had any problems like this before. I've confirmed that his monitor is displaying the entire screen because when he maximizes the filesystem sindow he can see everything.
<ere4si> get him to type in a terminal -   xfce4-panel
<chronic1> is there a hot-key to open a terminal? or is it /usr/bin/xterm from the filesystem window
<ere4si> just xterm will do
<ere4si> F2 on some systems
<chronic1> maybe ctrl-f2?
<ere4si> ctrl+alt+f2 will give a console - crtl+F7 to get back
<ere4si> sorry - alt F7 to get back
<chronic1> hmmm....wouldn't I need to run that command in the x-session
<chronic1> ?
<ere4si> it might be easiest to browse to /usr/bin/xterm
<chronic1> yeah -- alrady did that...and xfce4-panel did the trick
<chronic1> but do you have to make your own xinit file for XUbuntu? I'm trying to figure out how my friend's computer just starts up a blank xsession.
<chronic1> I don't think he knows enough to delete that file, lol.
<ere4si> applications - sessions and startup settings - and select the automatically save sessions on logout checkbox
<ere4si> that will save his panel for startup
<chronic1> "Jeremy: It won't let me type in the window! It won't let me type in the window! Me: You have to bring this thing back...it is doing stuff I don't know how to fix over the phone. Jeremy: Wait...wrong keyboard."
<ere4si> hehe :)
<ere4si> you're a good friend chronic1  :)
<chronic1> What about the launch gnome services and launch kde services? Don't think I installed kde services.
<ere4si> I use gnome services for that
<ere4si> and I didn't install either
<ere4si> but xfce4 uses gtk so... I chose gnome
<chronic1> hmmm....when he closed the terminal it closed the panel....even when he runs it with &
<ere4si> tell him to type exit instead of clicking the x for shutdown
<chronic1> He says he is getting a critical error "Can not open pager."
<chronic1> everytime he runs xfce4-panel
<ere4si> "pager is a panel app that shows a miniature view of all desktops - must be an issue with it
<ere4si> I don't know how to deal with that sorry - never had a similar prob
<chronic1> no worries...neither have i
<chronic1> when the box left here...it was connecting to secure wireless networks and doing everything quite nicely (considering the age of the system)
<chronic1> claims he plugged it in at work and had all of these weird problems....i don't know how people do it
<ere4si> was the pager app installed on the panel? - he might have done some playing around...
<Askarii> /ns ajoin add /xubuntu
<SpaceAviator> Is it illegal for me to buy a domain xubuntu.something?
<ere4si> I guess the name "xubuntu" would be owned - but that is a guess
<SpaceAviator> I have a domain.
<SpaceAviator> www.xubuntu.in
<SpaceAviator> :D
<TheSheep> it's not illegal, but canonical can take a legal action if you start using it in a way that would confuse people to think it's official
<TheSheep> SpaceAviator: see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<pleia2> SpaceAviator: see http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<SpaceAviator> I am talking from my cell
<SpaceAviator> just tell me the bottom line. Would I get screwed?
<TheSheep> SpaceAviator: probably not, unless you try to hurt canonical/ubuntu
<TheSheep> SpaceAviator: but I'm not a lawyer
<TheSheep> SpaceAviator: I'd advice you to contact your lawyer and consult it
<SpaceAviator> lololol
<SpaceAviator> I am 17 :D
<TheSheep> then your parents are responsible for your actions
<Askarii> there are lawyers for 17 yr olds too
<Askarii> yup
<SpaceAviator> Askarii: maybe.
<SpaceAviator> But I figured out it would take quite some time to get @ubuntu.com email
<SpaceAviator> but then I loved xubuntu like hell
<SpaceAviator> so I got that domain
<SpaceAviator> for Indian LoCo
<ere4si> alot of years left then to pay back financial damages then when you're 17
<ere4si> so be very careful
<pleia2> SpaceAviator: read the information on the legal and trademarks pages when you're not on a cellphone, there are email addresses to contact from there if they are unclear or you have other questions about it
<SpaceAviator> ok pleia2
<SpaceAviator> Well I am not using it for anything official. Just the site for the indian xubuntu users
<SpaceAviator> havent even started on it yet
<TheSheep> it's not a problem usually, if you don't use it to attack them
<SpaceAviator> I <3 them. Attacking is too far fetched
<TheSheep> and then again, they have to send you a 'cease and desist' letter before they can sue you
<SpaceAviator> yeah I figured that out
<SpaceAviator> I am just busy with my senior year. After that I dive into the community completely.
<TheSheep> but asking them doesn't hurt
<SpaceAviator> I'll send them a mail soon, TheSheep
<SpaceAviator> thanks for the help people
<SpaceAviator> have a pleasant day
<SpaceAviator> Cheers!
<St0n3-C0l> Where to find Alpha 3 screenshots?
<St0n3-C0l> ok done
<ere4si> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Xubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20Alpha%203
<St0n3-C0l> Yup bro thanks i got it...i was searchin wid Alpha 6 :P
<ere4si> hehe
<St0n3-C0l> im using ubuntu 7.10...what do i do to get it?
<St0n3-C0l> ubuntu 8.04 alpha needs 384mb :P
<ere4si> St0n3-C0l: 8.04 is still beta - end of april the stable is released
<St0n3-C0l> Yup i know...but will the stable one be needing 256 mb ? :P
<St0n3-C0l> i've 256mb ram ehe
<ere4si> seems they all need more each release - I've just installed the server edition with fluxbox to get a lighter system on one box
<St0n3-C0l> hmm...one advised me to go for Freebsd 7 ehe
<St0n3-C0l> :p
<St0n3-C0l> cos it's fast
<ere4si> there's lots of alternatives - the main issue I've found is whether the packaging system for progs in an os is usable - ubuntu does the best job
<St0n3-C0l> hmm...i was thinking to give debian a shot
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<St0n3-C0l> this 8.04 Xubuntu needs 256mb
<St0n3-C0l> wasn't this supposed to be a light-weight? :P
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: livecd needs lots of ram
<St0n3-C0l> TheSheep: I don't need livecd, I will just upgrade eh :D
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: if you install with the alternate cd, it should require less
<St0n3-C0l> They've given the absolute value
<St0n3-C0l> wait
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: where?
<St0n3-C0l> lemme get the link
<St0n3-C0l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: it says 64MB
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: 256MB is for Firefox ;)
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> Minimum.
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm why so much ? :P
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: graphics needs ram
<St0n3-C0l> But why did you point out Firefox only?
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: besides, it's not that much by today's standards
<ere4si> St0n3-C0l: so you're 256mb should be ok
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: because firefox is the most commonly used application with high memory requirements
<St0n3-C0l> TheSheep: I know but I've an old pc with DDR I technology. and DDR 1 is still expensive
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: gimp is not used nearly as often
<St0n3-C0l> It hurts when DDR 2 is nearly 50% cheap than DDR 1 :P
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: ignore these specs and see how it works for you, if it's too slow, try using a different web browser, opera for example is rumoured to have lower memory footprint
<St0n3-C0l> I use opera but I am having trouble with flash files
<St0n3-C0l> It says click to activate?
<St0n3-C0l> when i do it...it doesnt work
<TheSheep> actually, I think they specified the mmemory so high because there were people with 64MB ram coming here and complaining it's slow
<St0n3-C0l> i've flash installed and it works well on firefox.
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm...
<St0n3-C0l> Ubuntu beta users gave me a shock ! :P
<St0n3-C0l> 384 mb haha!
<St0n3-C0l> :d
<TheSheep> ram becomes increasing cheap
<St0n3-C0l> I am not interested in using compiz
<TheSheep> increasingly
<St0n3-C0l> TheSheep: Yup DDR 2 is but DDR 1 is expensive still
<St0n3-C0l> cos one point is manufacturing is less now
<St0n3-C0l> of DDR 1
<TheSheep> well, maybe you can buy some second hand...
<St0n3-C0l> Actually here the quality is so rough.
<St0n3-C0l> I will still go in the market cos I wanted 1gb
<St0n3-C0l> If I get 512mb, I can still use Ubuntu. Cos I love gnome not XFCE :D
<TheSheep> there is a miniram-howto there
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm..
<ere4si> I turn of some services for a slight speed improvement e.g. cups
<St0n3-C0l> ere4si: I did that, also I turned off 4 virtual consoles :P
<St0n3-C0l> I prelinked too
<ere4si> :)
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: virtual consoles don't take additional ram :)
<TheSheep> St0n3-C0l: maybe a byte or two
<St0n3-C0l> hmm..
<St0n3-C0l> i read an article on linuxjournal.com
<St0n3-C0l> they said i
<St0n3-C0l> t
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<St0n3-C0l> :D
<TheSheep> sigh
<TheSheep> you can check it with the system monitor, really
<St0n3-C0l> ehehe
<cody-somerville> Please consider helping test the next release of Xubuntu. Please visit http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<maxamillion> cody-somerville!!!!!!
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: how have you been?
<ere4si> busy?
<maxamillion> it would appear so
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> I'm just at work
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, How are you?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i'm at work as well
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: did i tell you i got a full time linux admin job?
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, Did I tell you I got a full time programmer job? :)
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: no you didn't!!!
<cody-somerville> lol
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: congrats!!!! that's awesome
<cody-somerville> Thanks.
<cody-somerville> Congratz to you as well.
 * maxamillion now swims in both the rpm and deb pools :P
<maxamillion> thankies
<maxamillion> all our servers here are RHEL so i jumped head first into fedora to learn it, its actually quite nice ;)
<cody-somerville> :)
<maxamillion> there are things i like about debian more, but i think both have their place
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: what language do you code in for your job?
<cody-somerville> PHP so far.
<maxamillion> i still haven't gotten around to learning much php ... i just do everything in python
<maxamillion> its my swiss army knife
<cody-somerville> I'm getting sick of loosely typed languages
<maxamillion> really?
<maxamillion> wait ... python is strictly typed
<cody-somerville> No it isn't.
<maxamillion> well ... its dynamicly typed but i don't really consider that a typing
<maxamillion> you have to type cast to perform certain operations
<maxamillion> its strictly typed but not statically typed
<cody-somerville> Fair enough
<maxamillion> now i'm not sure
<maxamillion> i'm asking in #python :P
<cody-somerville> I prefer static, strict typing :P
<maxamillion> ahhh ok
<maxamillion> python is strongly typed but uses dynamic typing
<maxamillion> i had my verb-age incorrect
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> so you prefer static typing over dynamic? ... why is that?
 * maxamillion is now curious
<cody-somerville> Makes source code easier to read
<cody-somerville> And I'm smarter than the compiler. I know what type I want.
<maxamillion> lol, fair enough
<maxamillion> but i don't think you can get much easier to read source code than a well written, well commented piece of python code
<cody-somerville> Maybe ;]
<cody-somerville> Python is pretty easy to understand.
<maxamillion> but i will agree that languages like perl need to be shot in the foot
<maxamillion> the level of obfuscation that can be slapped into working perl code makes me sick
<Ubun`tux> hello
<zoredache> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<maxamillion> j0
<Ubun`tux> thanks
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Bisclaveret> heh
<Bisclaveret> people were talking about firefox earlier
<Bisclaveret> i used to use k-meleon on a 48mb ram win95 computer
<Bisclaveret> it was fast
<Bisclaveret> about as fast as the IE3 that was on it
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: great, now just port it to gtk and we are done :)
<Bisclaveret> i'm not even sure if k-meleon is even being actively developed anymore, that was about 4-5 years ago, the last time my compy broke down and i was subject to a pentium-90 :p
<Bisclaveret> yep, but a problem, it uses windows API instead of XUL
<DrIP> hi all, how can i run things upon system startup?
<DrIP> no user login, but system startup
<TheSheep> DrIP: /etc/rclocal
<TheSheep> DrIP: remember that they run as root
<DrIP> thanks
<siggjen> you might want to look into rcconf
<DrIP> yea
<maxamillion> Bisclaveret: XUL is relatively worthless
<DrIP> also, when C++ finds header files, where does it look for them first?
<DrIP> ../common/ssl_calls.c:24:25: error: openssl/rc4.h: No such file or directory
<maxamillion> DrIP: depends on the compiler, i believe gcc checks its stdlib directory first
<DrIP> err ^^ where should i put those heaser files for openssl/*
<DrIP> gcc
<TheSheep> DrIP: I think 'gcc -print-search-dirs' will tell you
<maxamillion> DrIP: you might need to read the gcc man pages ... you are going to have to pass a parameter so that gcc knows where to find it
<TheSheep> no, wait, that's for library files
<DrIP> ahh
<TheSheep> DrIP: usually in /usr/src/
<DrIP> thanks for everything!
<DrIP> TheSheep: ok, that sounds right
<DrIP> thanks!
<Bisclaveret> anyone have any idea about my gcc/compiling question? i'm completely new to compiling in A. linux and B. gcc
<TheSheep> no, wait, that's just header files from kernel
<TheSheep> DrIP: /usr/include/ :)
<DrIP> ahhh
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> i'm just a noob lol
<TheSheep> DrIP: that's good, you have a tremendous potential to learn :)
<DrIP> :) thanks
<Bisclaveret> i've only compiled C code in djgpp so i don't know exactly how to go about compiling sourcecode in gcc, but i assume it's the same, but the output would be completely different in functionality as djgpp is dos and the library files would be in the same path as the executable there
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: ask the question already :)
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: are you familiar with angband/nethack?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: yes
<maxamillion> Bisclaveret: TheSheep wrote a nethack-style game ... well technically two of them (and they dominate btw)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: now I'll look really bad if I don't know the enswer :P
<TheSheep> answer
<Bisclaveret> i'm trying to compile angband from source, and i THINK i've figured it out with ./configure but i don't know where to put the library path files. i used ./configure --with-libpath=/usr/lib/angband/lib
<Bisclaveret> then make
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: just configure alone should do it
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: the defaults are fine
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol, sorry :D
<Bisclaveret> how will the executable know where the /angband/lib files are?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: you might want to use --prefix if you don't want it to be installed system-wide though
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: it has it hardwired at compile-time
<maxamillion> Bisclaveret: its in the repositories, why are you compiling from source?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: if you don't specify it, the defaults are used
<maxamillion> Bisclaveret: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=angband&searchon=names&suite=gutsy&section=all
<Bisclaveret> because the version in the repositories isn't the current version
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's developed very actively
<maxamillion> TheSheep: really?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i've never heard of it
<TheSheep> maxamillion: since 15 years :P
<Bisclaveret> i'm mostly a 2.8.2 version and variant man myself though
<Bisclaveret> i didn't like the inclusion of lua because it made it harder to compile and ate up so much ram
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: but it makes it easier to develop further
<maxamillion> TheSheep: jeebus
<maxamillion> TheSheep: is nethack still actively developed?
<Bisclaveret> current version source is 3.0.9b
<TheSheep> maxamillion: yes
<Bisclaveret> and 3.0.9.c is in the works
<maxamillion> huh ... i'll be
<maxamillion> TheSheep: any word on those students who wanted to write for your game?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: and it changed considerably with latest release
<TheSheep> maxamillion: no
<TheSheep> maxamillion: they were surprised that opensource also needs licenses
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> TheSheep: LOL
<Bisclaveret> angband follows a ~6 month release schedule, nethack is "whenever the devteam feels like it" it seems
<maxamillion> TheSheep: what's their concern with the license? ... its GPL isn't it?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: no concerns, they were just surprised to even hear the word
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh .... huh
<Bisclaveret> i'm a fan of the MIT license :/
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's a school project, so I guess they will start working on it 3 days before the deadline
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: it has its advantages, true
<Bisclaveret> but that doesn't get you distributed with linux :p
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ah, true .... forgot about that
<Bisclaveret> which is a reason why angband got GPLd
<Bisclaveret> kind of a "nethack's done it, why can't we do it?" thing
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: different distributions follow different license guidelines
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: I bet they meant BSD
<maxamillion> Bisclaveret: you can distribute MIT licenced stuff with GNU/Linux ... MIT-Scheme is distributed
<Bisclaveret> i think thats thier next target
<maxamillion> granted i think that's dual licensed (which is something i hardly understand)
<Bisclaveret> they're moving for a creative commons license i think
<maxamillion> i'm out of here
<maxamillion> laters all
<TheSheep> license is nothing but an agreement from the author granted without the need to ask
<TheSheep> you can have as many such agreements as you like
<Bisclaveret> the original angband license was extremely basic and there were concerns about it's legality
<TheSheep> provided that all the authors agree
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: I like the Moo License
<TheSheep> http://downlode.org/log/2005-01-14/Mu_License
<Bisclaveret> if i could access my broken computer, i have my original copy of PC Angband 2.04 Frog-knows which started me to the whole roguelike thing i downloaded off a BBS like 14 years ago, that has the original license on it
<Bisclaveret> it's still officially a patched Umoria 5.14
<Bisclaveret> well angband compiled and appears to work in terminal
<TheSheep> I used to be addicted to moria
<Bisclaveret> i wanted it to run in terminal only because i'm used to running it in dos and hate the windows GUI
<Bisclaveret> er the GUI mode that i
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: I recommend the Terminus font for your terminal
<Bisclaveret> so i compiled it with curses instead of x11/gtk/sdl
<Bisclaveret> is that appropriate? lol
<Bisclaveret> also i don't have the x11 or sdl libs on me atm >.>
<Bisclaveret> if i make install, will i be able to launch it from anywhere in terminal?
<Bisclaveret> all i've done in my experience is make -f makefile.ibm, upx -9 angband.exe, copy them both to floppy to put on my 386
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: sudo make install
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: it will copy the files in system-wide locations
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: you need sudo to have write permissions there, of course
<noclue> I'm not sure this is xubuntu specific, but whenever i try to launch a program that requires sudo (e.g.:synaptic), X hangs after i enter the password. If i ctrl+alt+backspace out of X, it works fine.
<TheSheep> noclue: did you try to wait a while after entering the password?
<TheSheep> noclue: for me it's about 30s wait and it goes on
<noclue> TheSheep: probably 5-10 seconds or so
<noclue> really?
<noclue> well, that's not really acceptable is it?
<TheSheep> noclue: yes, no clue what it is, I think the bug is reported
<noclue> ah, ok
<noclue> i'll give it a go, thanks
<TheSheep> noclue: it usually doesn't appear on fresh installs, I must have installed/uninstalled something that broke it
<Bisclaveret> wierd
<Bisclaveret> in my install when i try to run synaptic it asks the password by itself
<noclue> TheSheep: yep, sure enough after about 45-60 seconds it went on
<TheSheep> noclue: extremely annoying
<noclue> TheSheep: indeed.
<noclue> TheSheep: i wonder if configuring sudo with NOPASSWD would fix it?
<Bisclaveret> sudo synaptic starts right up for me after prompt for password. odd.
<noclue> yep, NOPASSWD completely bypasses that issue for me.
<Bisclaveret> hrm no, i was wrong. the old ./configure command worked after putting the right files in /usr/lib/angband/lib. the new ./configure without anything proceeding it fails.
<Bisclaveret> Configuration:
<Bisclaveret>   Install path:                           /usr/local
<Bisclaveret>   lib/ path:                              ./lib/
<Bisclaveret> if i'm going to do multiple variants, shouldn't i specify a path? (angband has it's own libs the program needs to run with it) and if so where should i put them that i don't need to sudo to get them to run? /home/lib1, etc?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: make install should put all the files in their right places automatically
<Bisclaveret> it didn't
<Bisclaveret> it moved angband executable to /usr/local/bin
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: you called it at the top level?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: of the tarball
<Bisclaveret> i extracted the tarball to home/bisclaveret/angband, went to that location in terminal
<Bisclaveret> then did ./configure
<Bisclaveret> make
<Bisclaveret> sudo make install
<Bisclaveret> typed angband, and got a "cannot find /angband/lib"
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: there is nothng in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<TheSheep> wait, why does it say ./lib? did you pass any additional flags to configure?
<Bisclaveret> no
<Bisclaveret> i just did ./configure
<TheSheep> this is a little weird
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: well, I guess you need that --with-libpath=/usr/local/lib/angband  after all
<Bisclaveret> redid it, now it's doing something totally different. llo
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~/angband$ sudo make install
<Bisclaveret>    INSTALL     angband              (-> ..)
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~/angband$ angband
<Bisclaveret> The program 'angband' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Bisclaveret> sudo apt-get install angband
<Bisclaveret> bash: angband: command not found
<Lokian> hi all
<Lokian> Can someone help me with network settings please?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: what does /usr/local/bin/angband do?
<TheSheep> !ask | Lokian
<ubotu> Lokian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lokian> I installed a second network card, and now I can't connect to anything, so what do I do to correct this?
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: : apparently, from what i'm asking, it tells angband the location of angband's /lib files. angbhand requires certain files to run which it first converts from a .raw format then uses them to run various things like the monster info, item info, etc databases
<Bisclaveret> in DOS, the executable resides in (directory) and /lib directory in the same path as the executable
<TheSheep> Lokian: go to system->netwrok settings and configure that second card
<Bisclaveret> the same as in windows
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: yes, but make install shouold take care of compiling them and putting them where you specified
<Bisclaveret> i didn't specify a location, whers a pastebin
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: and on unix you suaully don't put everything into one directory, and don't change your working directory to it before starting the program, so using "./lib" makes little sense
#xubuntu 2008-03-21
<Bisclaveret> well i'm completely new to operating in a unix system so thats new to me :p i was wondering where apt was putting the files.
<Lokian> Well I installed the second card so the machine can work as firewall of sorts, so how would I configure it to pass traffic from my router to to hub on my LAN
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: complete text dump of the entire operation: http://pastebin.com/m626b2906
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: apt puts them in /usr/lib/angband most likely, but since you're compiling your own version, it will go to /usr/local instead of /usr
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: try ./configure --with-libpath=/usr/local/lib/angband
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: then try to run /usr/local/bin/angband
<Bisclaveret> they think the problem is something from fiesty that prints the command not found string thats preventing the executable from running
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: have you tried running '/usr/local/bin/angband' ?
<Lokian> Ok, I setup both network cards with the same settings, since only one is connected, and I'm not sure which one that is, but I still can't connect to anything.
<TheSheep> Lokian: disable one of them
<Lokian> TheSheep: How do I do that?
<TheSheep> Lokian: there are checkboxes next to them in the config
<Lokian> TheSheep:  Ok, I thought that might be their function. Thanks.
<Bisclaveret> and now firefox just crashed.
<Bisclaveret> how do i kill it?
<TheSheep> killall -9 firefox
<TheSheep> or use the system->system monitor
<Bisclaveret> i manage to crash the stablest things, it's just me :p
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: did that command work?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: the one with /usr/local?
<Lokian1> How/where do I get a taskbar for xubuntu like windows has?
<Bisclaveret> no, apparently i'l need to ./configure --with-setgid=games --with-libpath=/usr/local/games/lib/angband
<Bisclaveret> according to the developer
<TheSheep> Lokian: right click on a panel, select 'add item', select taskbar plugin from the list
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: edit /etc/environment and add /usr/local/bin to your PATH, then relog
<Lokian1> TheSheep: Ok, thanks again!
<Bisclaveret> ah, is that how linux does path= statements?
<Sl4y3r> can someone help me out for a minute
<Sl4y3r> ive put xubuntu on two computers
<Sl4y3r> one thats pretty old
<Sl4y3r> and one thats farely new
<Sl4y3r> and it runs smoother and faster on the older one
<Sl4y3r> why?
<Sl4y3r> ?
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: one possibility is that the newer one has a graphics card that is poorly supported, and it fell back to the generic "vesa" driver
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: which is slow
<Sl4y3r> yeah
<Sl4y3r> but its wierd
<Lokian1> TheSheep:Um, what is a panel?
<Sl4y3r> he has the same modem i do from sbc
<Sl4y3r> a motorola
<Sl4y3r> and his network is slower too
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: Lokian1 the strips at the top and bottom of your screen
<Sl4y3r> like firefox takes forever to load
<Bisclaveret> for some reason xubuntu fell back to 'intel' for mine because 'i810' doesn't work right in terminal. i get multiple colorstripes
<Lokian1> TheSheep: I don't have any strips, just a desktop with a few icons
<Sl4y3r> lokianl?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: I believe that 'intel' is a newer driver than 'i810'
<TheSheep> Lokian1: can you press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel' in there, then press enter?
<Sl4y3r> o
<Bisclaveret> it says 'intel' is experimental
<Lokian1> TheSheep: Ok, that worked! How can I get it to stay like that when I log in again thou?
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: yes, and also newer :)
<TheSheep> Lokian1: save your session when logging out
<TheSheep> Lokian1: it will be remembered
<Lokian1> TheSheep: Ok, how do I save my session?
<TheSheep> Lokian1: be sure to uncheck that 'save session' checkbox on next logout though, weird things somethimes happen when you save session every time
<Bisclaveret> we need to start buying TheSheep shots at this point
<TheSheep> Lokian1: when you log out, there is a window with a checkbox for that
<Lokian1> TheSheep: OK, thank you very much!
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: did you add  /usr/local/bin to your PATH?
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: can you check what graphics card you have on the slow computer?
<Radlager> hi all
<TheSheep> hi Radlager
<Sl4y3r> its at my dads
<Radlager> is where any way to switch (x)ubunutu to iso8859-x?
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: it's already added
<Bisclaveret> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<TheSheep> Radlager: in your language preferences
<TheSheep> Radlager: there should be two versions of your locale, one with -utf8 and one without
<TheSheep> Radlager: but I'd encourage using utf8
<Radlager> TheSheep: I only can find utf-8 and utf-8 with euro symbol where
<TheSheep> Radlager: which locale?
<Radlager> yes utf-8 would be fine, if the rest of the world would use it, and finally somebody would _really_ utf-ing the console
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: is there 'angband' binary in /usr/local/bin?
<Radlager> I would like to have ISO-8859-1 or 15 (western europe, with or without euro symbol)
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: or is it in /usr/local/angband/bin ?
<TheSheep> Radlager: if you mean the terminal emulator, it supports utf great. if you mean utf-ing the text mode, it's not really possible without framebuffer enabled
<TheSheep> Radlager: what language/locale do you use?
<Radlager> TheSheep: utf-8 with euro
<TheSheep> Radlager: that's a strange language
<TheSheep> Radlager: most people would speak English or something
<Radlager> actually I am more on the FreeBSD side, but the (x)ubuntu guys are doing a great job and it's the perfect system for my wife
<Radlager> TheSheep: I dont speak utf-8 :) actually most of the time German
<Bisclaveret> lol
<Radlager> which is the problem, we have some funny symbols like ö ä ü
<TheSheep> Radlager: ok, and there is no de_DE locale on your system?
<Sl4y3r> i have 2 computers running the same xubuntu kernel and ones alot slower
<Sl4y3r> could it be caused from the other one needing a non-generic kernel?
<Radlager> TheSheep: yes of course: de_DE.utf-8 (@ euro)
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: you already said that, and yes, a slow graphics card driver would make everything seem slow
<TheSheep> Radlager: what do you get from 'locale -a'
<Sl4y3r> dont think its the graphics card or i wouldnt have asked a second question
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: there are also other possibilities, but I can't think of anything especially likely
<Bisclaveret> long live the esszet
<TheSheep> Sl4y3r: you could check in the system monitor if there is some process taking up the cpu
<TheSheep> Bisclaveret: how did you know? :P
<Radlager> TheSheep: de_DE.utf-8 something, there is no GUI way to get rid of the utf-8, I was just wondering, if there is an non gui way
<TheSheep> Radlager: yes, 'export LANG=de_DE' in /etc/environ, *provided* that you have that locale installed
<Bisclaveret> TheSheep: i was born in Stuttgart but I don't know the language half-well :p
<Radlager> TheSheep: doesn't work, I found that position already
<TheSheep> Radlager: does 'locale -a' show it?
<keb> a there it is: ß
<Radlager> de_De would only change the behavior of things like three and half liter are in Germany written as 3,5 (not 3.5)
<Radlager> it is still a utf-8 machine, with iso8859 it doesn't work
<TheSheep> Radlager: that's LC_NUMERIC
<Radlager> of course I could live with utf-8, but if I log into a remote ISO machine, I am not able to use German Umlaute
<TheSheep> RedHeron: LANG will change the encoding
<RedHeron> Huh?
<TheSheep> RedHeron: that's not true, if the remote machine is configured properly ssh will translate the encodings
<Radlager> TheSheep: yes an LC_MONETARY etc also programs with NLS suddenly talk German to me, but it is a utf-8 machine still
<RedHeron> You're not talking to me, then.
<TheSheep> RedHeron: ah, sorry
<RedHeron> np, just thought I'd find out who was beeping me. ;-)
<TheSheep> Radlager: you can change encoding temporarily for one program by running 'export LANG=de_DE' before running that program
<TheSheep> Radlager: for exmaple, 'export LANG=de_DE; xterm' will start xterm in iso-8859-1 mode
<Radlager> TheSheep: yes, but it is all time a work around, actually the most comfortable way is to use putty, where you can easily save the the charset and used font
<TheSheep> Radlager: but all this will only work if you actually have that locale installed, so can you tell me already if you do?
<TheSheep> Radlager: you can also edit the .dmrc file in your home directory
<Radlager> TheSheep: iI most get downstairs for it to check and pick up another glas of wine on the way, brb
<Radlager> .dmrc ???
<TheSheep> Radlager: it's where the default settings from your login are stored
<Radlager> dmrc first hit on google ... Delhi Metro Rail Corporation Ltd ... shit
<TheSheep> Radlager: just edit that file with a text editor, it should be evident
<Lokian> Say, is there a website that has video guides to using Ubuntu and linux in general?
<utf8-Radlager> TheSheep, okay on my system are only de_DE locaes in /usr/lib/locale/
<TheSheep> Lokian: not sure about video, but there is the ubuntu desktop guide
<TheSheep> utf8-Radlager: does 'locale -a' show them?
<keb> Lokian : http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/roblimos_downloading_ubuntu_tutorial
<Lokian> keb: Thanks!
<keb> np
<TheSheep> good night everyone
<keb> ni
<utf8-Radlager> TheSheep, I think I have it: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de
<utf8-Radlager> echo "de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15" >> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de && dpkg-reconfigure locales
<utf8-Radlager> brb, I am checking
<Radlager> it works!
<Radlager> thanks a lot TheSheep
<douglas> hello
<douglas> I just installed xubuntu
<douglas> but i have no sound
<douglas> any ideas
<Dougy> hey
<Dougy> i have xubuntu fresh install on an Acer Aspire 7720-6569
<Dougy> I have no sound at all
<Dougy> Any idea?
<Dougy> :(
<Dougy> Nobody?
<Dougy> Hello?
<Lokian__> How do I enable XDMCP in xubuntu?
<Lokian__> nevermind
<Lokian__> Anyone home?
<Lokian__> How do I figure out my IP?
<Lokian___> Oh no, it's...it's...the Colnel!
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi; anyone able to help me get ATI/DRI support with a HD3850 ?
<andrew[andrboot]> dual screen support... ?
<Lokian> How do I set up my xubuntu machine to allow traffic to pass thru it?
<zoredache> !firestarter | Lokian
<ubotu> Lokian: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zoredache> of course personally I prefer using firehol, but firestarter is the more popular choice
<Lokian> But I don't want to use a firewall, I'm using moblock
<zoredache> well you will need to use at least parts of the netfilter infrastructure to get get things going
<Lokian> ok
<zoredache> read through the howto, and/or look up iptables/netfilter on google
<Lokian> ok thanks
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Xubuntu 8.04 Beta Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/BetaAnnouncement/Xubuntu
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Xubuntu 8.04 Beta Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/BetaAnnouncement/Xubuntu - i386 alternative broken
<jandark> Hi , when I restart my system time change :( anybody know why that happened ?
<slimjimflim> jandark you might not have a cmos battery or it might be dead
<Lokian> Anyone home?
<Jandark> slimjimflim, mmm just houres changed and days did not change
<Dougy> hey
<Dougy> i have an xubuntu laptop but there is no sound
<Dougy> any ideas
<cody-somerville> Dougal, What version of Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> *Dougy
<Dougy> Uhm
<Dougy> The latest one off the site
<Dougy> 7.10
<Dougy> :)
<cody-somerville> Dougy, Internal or external speakers?
<Dougy> internal
<Dougy> on a laptop
<cody-somerville> Can you paste the output of lsmod snd?
<cody-somerville> err..
<cody-somerville> lsmod | grep snd
<Dougy> i booted into livecd to reload it
<Dougy> will doing it via lcd work
<Dougy> live cd
<cody-somerville> The live cd works fine?
<Dougy> no sound
<Dougy> but i mean will it affect the output whether its booted after installed to hdd
<Dougy> or if i do it off of livecd it'll give same output (lsmod | grep snd)
<cody-somerville> If it doesn't work on the live it won't magically work when installed
<cody-somerville> Yes, it will give the same output
<Dougy> www.pastebin.com/m1ea3a80c
<cody-somerville> Says that post doesn't exist
<Dougy> http://pastebin.com/m1ea3a80c
<Dougy> even
<Dougy> yeah, try second url
<Dougy> imma reload it now so i can get it to work
<cody-somerville> Try changing the sound system from alsa to oss
<Dougy> well, have  a fresh bas
<Dougy> e
<Dougy> how would i do that
<cody-somerville> System > Preferences > Sound
<Dougy> system -> pref doesnt exist
<cody-somerville> Are you sure?
<Dougy> Yes. There's the one drop down, Applications
<Dougy> under System
<Dougy> there is no preferences
<cody-somerville> Oh, sorry
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> Open up the mixer
<cody-somerville> And select the device from the menu
<Dougy> settings -> mixer?
<Dougy> open
<cody-somerville> You can select the device in there
<Dougy> Ok, I opened it, and chose device #0: HDA Intel
<Dougy> and its Master,0
 * Dougy just does the install
<Dougy> ill tweak after install
<Dougy> cody-somerville, what do i do after i choose it
<cody-somerville> Try increasing the volume?
<cody-somerville> Play the music in the examples file
<Dougy> doesn't work
<cody-somerville> What is the laptop model?
<Dougy> Acer Aspire 7720-6569
<Dougy> :)
<Dougy> cody-somerville, any further ideas
<cody-somerville> Dougy, no sorry
<cody-somerville> It should work
<Dougy> Should, but doesn't :(
<Dougy> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Dougy> cody-somerville: is there an easy way to switch to oss and try it?
<cody-somerville> What kind of sound card does the laptop?
<Dougy> sec
<Dougy> dont know
<Dougy> googling
<cody-somerville> !sound | Dougy
<ubotu> Dougy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dougy> ty
<Dougy> my laptop isnt on their friggin site
<Dougy> wtf
<Dougy> there is no file ->
<Dougy> wtf
<Dougy> cody-somerville, lspci says its an Intel Corporation 82801 HD audio
<Dougy> cody-somerville, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel I'm an ICH8
<Dougy> there is none there.
<cody-somerville> Dougy, http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<cody-somerville> Dougal, Enable backports in the Software Sources and install the linux-backports-modules-generic package
<cody-somerville> *Dougy
 * Dougy tries
 * Dougy reboots laptop
<Dougy> k
<Dougy> ill test in a while
<Dougy> cody-somerville, trying now
<Dougy> nope
<horvatj73> may anyone tell me if it is possible
<horvatj73> to get an xubuntu working
<horvatj73> without any window manager
<horvatj73> just X11
<ablomen> sure, but that kinda defeats the purpose of xubuntu
<Dougy> Lol.
<horvatj73> so to say: a minimized version for an embedded device...
<Dougy> ablomen, do you have any idea about my issue
<ablomen> Dougy, no idea sorry, never had problems with sound myself
<Dougy> :
<Dougy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Dougy> i'm trying that
<ablomen> horvatj73, just use debian for that
<ablomen> or ubuntu server edition if you really want the ubuntu repo's
<ablomen> Dougy, lol ehm its a pretty big list, you have to be more specific
<horvatj73> okay, I'll give it a try (ubuntu server ed)
<Dougy> ablomen, i tried #2
<Dougy> the build alsa
<Dougy> now the volume control has like 7 options instead of three
<Dougy> so that must've worked
<ablomen> but?
<Dougy> no sound
<ablomen> hmm well i really have no idea sorry
<ablomen> you could try asking in #ubuntu
<ablomen> there are a "few" more people there ;)
<Dougy> got one more idea.
<Dougy> then i will
<Dougy> got it
<Dougy> :)
<Dougy> for an acer laptop when there is no sound
<Dougy> edit /etcin /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Dougy> add
<Dougy> options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<Dougy> :)
<TrioTorus> hi all, congrats on the nice xubuntu distro. This has been asked before I'm sure, but can somebody give me an update on when thunar will include network browsing?
<TrioTorus> Does it depend on the new gnome-vfs?
<Dougy> Thanks ablomen and cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> :)
<Dougy> cody-somerville, much appreciated
<Dougy> keep that fix in mind, might help someone else in need one day :)
<Dougy> thanks again guys, i owe you
<cody-somerville> thanks for coming in
<Dougy> cody-somerville, one quick question
<Dougy> how do you screenshot in xfce :)
<cody-somerville> Add the screenshot panel applet
<cody-somerville> and click it
<schranze> Hallo
<schranze> bin grad am googlen wie man bei acroread die Pfadangabe richtig zum Printserver cups setzt
<maxamillion> i'm really sorry, but i only speak english
<schranze> ah okay
<cody-somerville> What language is that? Malay?
<schranze> i am searching for the config to printing server cups in program acroread
<schranze> there is a choice in acroread direct to the printer, but i need this link to cups
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, Coming to the Xubuntu meeting on Wednesday?
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-March/005242.html
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: maybe
<theunixgeek> I'm surprised at how much faster the torrent download for the Xubuntu Hardy Beta. 15 KB/s for the server, 300 KB/s bittorrent :)
<maxamillion> theunixgeek: torrent is a wonderful thing
<maxamillion> theunixgeek: what torrent client you use?
<theunixgeek> maxamillion: transmission on os x :)
<theunixgeek> maxamillion: that's where I need to run the emulator for xubuntu
<theunixgeek> maxamillion: but I'm talking to you right now from my ubuntu desktop
<maxamillion> theunixgeek: ah ok
<maxamillion> theunixgeek: well if you are ever looking for a torrent client for linux, i recommend deluge torrent :)
<theunixgeek> maxamillion: I'll google it :)
<maxamillion> theunixgeek: okies :) ... i just really like it and think others would too so i attempt to advertise for it whenever i am able
<theunixgeek> :)
<HACKhalo2> Xubuntu 8.04 has Transmission built into it
<TMN> hi, anyone have an idea how xubuntu 7.10 will run on a 455mhz 128mb machine? I'm getting the alternate cd right now because it froze at livecd session when i tried it
<HACKhalo2> you got it right, use the altCD
<cody-somerville> TMN: I'd try to upgrade your ram
<HACKhalo2> your computer doesn't have enough RAM to support the Live CD
<maxamillion> TMN: the live installer needs 192mb of ram to work, but the alternate installer will be fine and once its installed it should perform wonderfully but since there is a small amount of ram you will have some lag when launching "heavier" programs
 * cody-somerville notes that someone told him today that the memory consumption is down in 8.04.
<TMN> ok. maybe i can take one from downstairs
<TMN> thanks
<TMN> is there no livesession installer for 8.04 beta?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: you wanna take that one? .... i haven't been involved in the development process in over a year
<HACKhalo2> cody-somersville: I can agree with that. I'm running 8.04a3 and it runs so nicely on my low RAM lappy
<cody-somerville> There is a live cd for 8.04, yes.
<TMN> i mean non-live cd installer
<maxamillion> xubuntu ran so much nicer before jani slaped it with half the gnome-libs in existance >.>
 * maxamillion grumbles off
<cody-somerville> Adding the gnome-libs had minimal performance impact
<cody-somerville> The performance slow down was from the core ubuntu getting slower
<cody-somerville> Specifically, font rendering and the like
<HACKhalo2> i think 8.04 fixes that
<cody-somerville> People will have to do tests to determine that
<cody-somerville> However, people are reporting 8.04 is faster than 7.10
<HACKhalo2> much
<HACKhalo2> i like it
<HACKhalo2> it fixes the lag my lappy had with my keyboard
<HACKhalo2> it also boots up quicker
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: well that's good
<cody-somerville> However, I've successfully removed openoffice.org from being shipped today so I'm happy :)
<maxamillion> oooo, good good
<maxamillion> been reverted back to abiword and gnumeric?
<cody-somerville> Well, we had been using that, yes.
<cody-somerville> but openoffice.org was being included in the cd
<cody-somerville> I've managed to rid the cd of it
<cody-somerville> so more space for other stuff! :)
<HACKhalo2> the live install CD?
<K4k> ok, so I'm sorta newish to xfce and I'm trying to install a different icon theme, I made a ~/.icons directory and extracted the theme zip file into there, but when I go to change my icon themes, it isn't showing up. I did this on my laptop and it worked just fine with this same theme but my desktop won't do it, anyone have any ideas?
<theblue> hi all.
<maxamillion> hello
<K4k> any ideas what's going on with my icon theme anyone?
<theunixgeek> K4k: you don't need to do all that
<maxamillion> K4k: not sure why that didn't work, but you could always just extract it in /usr/share/icons/ as root (make sure to set the permissions to the directory to match the others though)
<cody-somerville> It should work
<cody-somerville> !icons-theme
<cody-somerville> !icons
<theunixgeek> K4k: open up the theme manager and drag the .tar.gz or whatever into the window.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icons-theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * cody-somerville sighs.
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<K4k> theunixgeek, I tried that and it didn't work...
<K4k> maxamillion, I put it in there too after it didn't work in ~/.icons
<theunixgeek> K4k: never mind then
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, want to do me a favour?
<K4k> maxamillion, lemme check the permissions though
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: shoot
<maxamillion> K4k: okies
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, Will you see if the the beta for Xubuntu live cd will load with 128mb of ram
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: yup, got a url for the download?
<K4k> maxamillion, it's in there with the same permissions
<cody-somerville> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/beta/
<maxamillion> K4k: interesting ....
<K4k> maxamillion, yea, do there have to be any special permissions on ~/.icons?
<maxamillion> K4k: there shouldn't be, if you unpack as your user into a directory your user owns then you should have full permissions on it
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: wow that mirror is horribly slow
<K4k> maxamillion, that's what I thought...hmm
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i'm sitting at about 60k/s ... i pulled an image from mirrors.kernel.org at like 8mb/s an hour ago
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, want to try a different mirror?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: sure
<cody-somerville> what country?
<K4k> maxamillion, the only thing I saw out of the ordinary was that the directory for the icons was owned by root, so I changed that to my user but it's still not there, I'm going to keep looking though, i think it's a permissions issue
<maxamillion> hmmm... that is strange
<K4k> I know why though, I was root when I unpacked it
 * K4k smacks head
<maxamillion> :D
 * maxamillion has done that before
<maxamillion> accept on a server
<maxamillion> spent hours trying to figure out what was wrong just to find out the process owner couldn't access its config file
<K4k> haha
<K4k> can you do chown -r?
<K4k> to change the owner of the dir and all contents?
<K4k> o, it's -R, nvm
<K4k> grrr, still can't see it
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, how goes it?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: slow and steady
<alex_mayorga> hi, is the ISO still overweight?
<HACKhalo2> why can't you use the development feature to update to Hardy Beta?
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: no
<cody-somerville> The alternative i386 iso is overweight
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: because i don't run xubuntu, i left the project over a year ago ... i just hand out in the channel because i like the community
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: my mistake
<HACKhalo2> ah
<HACKhalo2> i was just saying as if the ISO was overweight, why not do it within Xubuntu
<HACKhalo2> instead of using a CD?
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: i used to be a contributor to project development, documentation, etc.. but some internal things went wrong and i decided to leave but i still help out when cody-somerville asks me too because he and i are friends
<cody-somerville> :)
<maxamillion> :)
<HACKhalo2> i get that
<HACKhalo2> what im saying is why not update Xubuntu within Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: because i don't have xubuntu, i have to download it first
<cody-somerville> I'm asking him to try the live cd in a VM limited to 128mb of ram
<HACKhalo2> using the development flag when running the update manager
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: i think i might be misunderstanding what you are asking of me
<HACKhalo2> in general, not towards anyone
 * cody-somerville is already running Hardy :)
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: oh, you could just edit you /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and everything would in theory be perfectly fine
<maxamillion> s/you/your
<zoredache> are you asking if you can upgrade?  The answer should be yes...
<HACKhalo2> right
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: i wouldn't recommend using the update manager to do it though, i would edit the sources.list and use apt-get .... less possibility of things going wrong
<HACKhalo2> basically saying, if the ISO was unsuable, couldn't you just update within Xubuntu
<HACKhalo2> ah
<maxamillion> HACKhalo2: yes, you could
<cody-somerville> Actually, the update-manager is generally safer
<cody-somerville> It is "smart"
<HACKhalo2> and i'm not that Unix savy in order to use apt-get
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Use the update-manager
<HACKhalo2> which i use with the -d flag
<HACKhalo2> i just can't update now because my lappy charger took a dump
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: accept that its often bug-ridden
<cody-somerville> update-manager --devel-release will update you to 8.04
<HACKhalo2> i did update-manager -d to update to 8.04a3
<cody-somerville> -d is probably short for --devel-release
<HACKhalo2> maybe
<cody-somerville> It is
<HACKhalo2> i just did what the wiki told me to
<cody-somerville> update-manager -d and update-manager --devel-release do the same thing
<maxamillion> wiki is generally good about sending you in the right direction
<HACKhalo2> i just need to figure out how to get the source code for the Xfce4-battery-plugin
<cody-somerville> why?
<cody-somerville> the command is apt-get source xfce4-battery-plugin btw
<HACKhalo2> i want to dabble in coding
<cody-somerville> Okay
<HACKhalo2> make it like the GNOME counterpart
<zoredache> there is also links to the source packages from packages.ubuntu.org
<HACKhalo2> that confuses the hell outta me
<HACKhalo2> lol
<zoredache> what confuses you?
<HACKhalo2> the whole packages part of ubuntu
<HACKhalo2> i tried that once
<zoredache> HACKhalo2: if you are into learning you might take a look at <?php
<zoredache> ack
<HACKhalo2> i already have a decent PHP background
<zoredache> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFzPrzY2KFM - Anatomy Of A Debian Package
<HACKhalo2> oh
<zoredache> sorry, my clipboard didn't have what I wanted in it
<zoredache> that was a neat leacture a guy did a google that went over how exactly a package is made and how to work with it
<HACKhalo2> ah
<zoredache> or if learn more by reading, check out the debian new maintainers guide
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, how goes it?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: only at 29% downloaded
<cody-somerville> :(
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i have downloaded 2 dvd images while this has been running
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: it won't go over 60kb/s
<cody-somerville> try a different mirror?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i don't have one
<cody-somerville> just use the ones from xubuntu.org/get
<maxamillion> ah ok
 * cody-somerville ponders.
<cody-somerville> Whats with all the clones?
 * cody-somerville pokes Pumpernickel.
<cody-somerville> Must be connection issue
<Besnik_b> I installed Xubuntu, but it does not start the X server. I changed some settings in xorg.conf, as part of a trying. How do I start X manyally now?
<alex_mayorga> wow xubuntu 8.04 download is slooow
<cody-somerville> alex_mayorga, I'll update the list of mirrors
<alex_mayorga> cody-somerville: even the torrent is slow
<alex_mayorga> it reports there are 11 hours to go :(
<slow-motion> hi
<gaurdro> hello
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> Release announcement updated with 15 new mirrors
<gaurdro> besnik_b:  gdm  or kdm or startx
<maxamillion> or xdm or startxfce or startkde or telinit 5 (depending on your distro)
<cody-somerville> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"? :)
<elia_> hi guys
<elia_> could someone help me???
<elia_> could someone help me???
<cody-somerville> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<elia_> whooo what a chann...
<Stroganoff> ^^
<elia_> so
<elia_> i installed ndiswrapper with my driver's inf file on it but i still dontt have wifi and iyt worked when i had ubuntu
<gaurdro> how did you install xubuntu? (I'm assuming that's what you have)
<elia_> live cd
<gaurdro> does iwconfig give you any interfaces that have wireless extensions?
<elia_> i'll just type iwconfig and copy you what he gives me
<gaurdro> copy it to pastebin,  so you don't flood the channel.
<gaurdro> http://pastebin.com/
<elia_> elia@elia-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<elia_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<elia_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<elia_> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid    RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<elia_> elia@elia-laptop:~$
<elia_> woops
<elia_> didn't read this before i pasted it
<elia_> sorry
<gaurdro> it's detecting your wireless card,  eth1.   in your panel do you have the network manager running?
<elia_> dunno i'm using the cable right now
<elia_> but my wifi light th'ats suposed to beblue  isn't
<gaurdro> it should still show up in your panel.
<elia_> it should...
<elia_> but i don't see anything
<gaurdro> in a terminal type 'nm-applet'
<gaurdro> does anything new show up in your panel?
<elia_> i don't have anything
<elia_> my nick}@comuter doesn't appear neither after that
<gaurdro> well,  a new instance is running,  it's still attached to that terminal so it shouldn't return you to the prompt
<gaurdro> brb
<elia_> uh?? what do i have to do?
<elia_> pff tired.. i'll just leave that for tomorow and whatch a stupid thing at the tv to to relax my poor head tht is in hollyday since last weak
<elia_> bye
<douglas> I'm having a problem
<douglas> I have music cd's
<douglas> and i get a mount error when i try to put it in and read it
<douglas> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<douglas> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<cody-somerville> The Xubuntu alternative cds are now available for 8.04 Beta for testing.
<cody-somerville> Feel free to help test them out at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<cody-somerville> Once we get enough successful reports, we'll be able to release the alternative image :)
<cody-somerville> The ISOs can be found at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<gaurdro> I'll see what i can do about install it on my sandbox this evening.
<alex_mayorga> cody-somerville, when to use alternate?
<cody-somerville> alex_mayorga, hmm?
<alex_mayorga> I'm planning to install xubuntu for my mom on and old pentium II machine and I wonder if 8.04 would break for her
<alex_mayorga> also the downloads from the mirrors are also very slow, so seem I've seetled with the 7.10 torrent
<gaurdro> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<alex_mayorga> guardro: are you recommending alternate for my use case
<gaurdro> I just posted that as what the alternate cd install actually is,  I would suggest trying the livecd since it's generally easier to work with.  then if that doesn't work try the alternate or minimal cd.
<alex_mayorga> gaurdro: thanks on your suggestion
<cody-somerville> You need atleast 192mb of ram to install with the live cd
<alex_mayorga> we have 256 I believe
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<douglas> hm
<douglas> is there a good app like WMP for Linux
<douglas> i'd like it to rip music from a CD and store it
<douglas> and playbakc
<douglas> playback
<ant0n> audacius?
<ant0n> Ah, no idea
<douglas> That's something they need
<douglas> a big mainstream one for Linux.
<ant0n> Ok
<Stroganoff> douglas, have you tried rythmbox or kaffeine?
<ant0n> Det var aldeles för enkelt att ta bort panelerna så det blev svårt att göra det :p
<ant0n> Sorry, posted in wrong channel.
<slimjimflim> nein
<slimjimflim> nien
<slimjimflim> ser gut
<slimjimflim> einz svie drei
<ant0n> Nicht deutsch :)
<slimjimflim> oh
<ant0n> fier f
<slimjimflim> sweedish?
<ant0n> English :)
<ant0n> Yes, im swedish :P
<slimjimflim> aha
<ant0n> But the language here is English :)
<slimjimflim> ok
<ant0n> yes
<slimjimflim> i don't know any swedish words
<slimjimflim> 'hey lets go down to the fyord'
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> no?
<douglas> no
<ant0n> Okej, here is some: "Hej" = "Hello" , "Hej DÃ¥" = "Bye Bye"..
<TheSheep> douglas: you can rip music with sound juicer
<ant0n> fyord?
<slimjimflim> hey i'm in the wrong channel too
<slimjimflim> no wonder i don't know any of you
<ant0n> Try
<ant0n> xubuntu-  your country language
<douglas> TheSheep: RhythmBox seems to do
<Stroganoff> glad
<charding> What is the ubuntu site where you can rate the idea to be implemented or have it worked on more in a future release?
<charding> Basically like 'digging' a story, you can increase or decrease the rating/popularity
<zoredache_> charding: I suspect you are thinking of brainstorm http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<charding> zoredache_: yes, thanks
<gerro> sup peoples
<ant0n> sup?
<ant0n> Sup as the swedish word for get drunk=
<Lokian> Hi all
<Lokian> Can anyone  tell me how to set up VNC on my xubuntu machine and be able to connect to it from MS windows?
<ere4si> !vnc | Lokian
<ubotu> Lokian: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Lokian> Kinky, thanks
#xubuntu 2008-03-22
<QuaxEros> hello, X-ubuntu newbie signing on
<QuaxEros> I'm a windows admin and i'm looking for my tools under linux....somebody knows some good reading on equivalent tools?
<c-ron> what tools?
<QuaxEros> remote users on shares, open files..
<QuaxEros> aah, what do i use to see my syslog?
<QuaxEros> what file do i change if "they" tell me to enable the toshiba-option in the acpi section of my kernel
<c-ron> .config
<c-ron> have you compiled a kernel before?
<QuaxEros> no
<QuaxEros> i read before i do, did some reading, did not try yet
<c-ron> yeah check out the master kernel thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<QuaxEros> thnx, will start there
<gerro> um wait
<QuaxEros> ok
<gerro> there is probably a kernel parameter you pass during boot in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<c-ron> yeah
<gerro> ubuntu enables most stuff by default
<gerro> don't know much about toshiba model lappy though
<gerro> QuaxEros: good luck :)
<QuaxEros> yeah, but i read this wasnt default enabled in this distro, so i should change a header (no compiling)
<gerro> when was that dated and which version you using?
<QuaxEros> xubuntu 7.10
<gerro> ah same here
<gerro> 6.06 usually has lot of stuff disabled for stability reasons
<gerro> so some guides might be off
<QuaxEros> it seemes to be right because the toshiba acpi tools gives me the same warning on load
<QuaxEros> so where is the .config located? and where do i find the headerfiles that might need changing What is their extension)
<c-ron> QuaxEros, before messing with the kernel, try in the console: modprobe toshiba_acpi
<QuaxEros> the answer: FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<gerro> yeah that might work
<gerro> umm guess not
<QuaxEros> the module won't load: make sure you have the toshiba option enabled in the acpi section of your kernel
<gerro> QuaxEros: says here you can use apm instead of acpi but newer models only support acpi, want to try that?
<QuaxEros> Is also what i read. just dont know which file to edit
<gerro> well I'm kinda lost :/
<QuaxEros> Need acpi for power control, i'm on solar power but wan't to run my box 24/24
<c-ron> you'll have to recompile, which isn't a big deal
<c-ron> just make sure you do it in the day, when it's sunny for a few hours ;)
<c-ron> QuaxEros, if you're interested in accessing windows shares, you're probably looking for smbclient
<QuaxEros> i got smbd running, i just want to look at the connected users and the files they have open in that share.
<c-ron> smbstatus should do that for you
<QuaxEros> trying staight away ;-)
<QuaxEros> nice, i'll find the options. Problem when switching from windows is that i did not find a simple list with commands that do the jobs i did under windows...anyone knows from such a list?
<QuaxEros> working from a terminal i did also when windows-admin. but how to find all the available terminal applications
<c-ron> probably don't need to concern yourself with *all* of them
<c-ron> there's tools for just about everything...
<ere4si> if you type in a terminal   $PATH     that will show the files the terminal looks in for executables
<QuaxEros> ok, might be a solution
<KojiroAK> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/05/ubuntu-linux-shell-commands-quick-reference/
<KojiroAK> Maybe that's what you search
<QuaxEros> i'm not looking for shell-commands but utilities
<QuaxEros> i'll go look anyway, all understanding is welcome
<c-ron> what kinds of things are you looking to do?
<ere4si> QuaxEros: to find out the options for each executable in a terminal type   man "command name" for a manual
<c-ron> ...that you were doing in windows?
<QuaxEros> on larger networks remote users get blocked because of filelocks or broken connections, i like to have a monitor on those network connections. not on the traffic but on the status and in use files. smbstatus gives this info but is not an updated monitor
<QuaxEros> i also want to see my syslog but i don't know how to get it in my terminal..what is the logviewer called
<QuaxEros> there is no syslog manpage on my system
<c-ron> syslogd
<QuaxEros> whit what option to show the syslog?
<c-ron> cat /var/log/syslog
<c-ron> cat /var/log/syslog | less
<QuaxEros> what does the command cat mean (i'll read the shell-commands guide ;-))
<KojiroAK> man cat
<KojiroAK> | means what cat gives out will be handeld by less
<c-ron> cat just prints output to your display
<c-ron> | is a pipe, which sends the info to less, a screen pager
<QuaxEros> and | pipes it to less?
<c-ron> yup
<QuaxEros> ok
<c-ron> alternatively, you might try tail -n X /var/log/syslog    -tail shows you the last X amount of lines from the file
<QuaxEros> will less update automaticaly?
<c-ron> no
<QuaxEros> i'll try out tail
<QuaxEros> so then control-C to quit and reenter command?
<QuaxEros> q does the job
<c-ron> ya
<KojiroAK> tail can update automticly with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<c-ron> you might also try xwatch
<c-ron> apt-get install xwatch && xwatch /var/log/syslog
<c-ron> anyone know how i can remove the ugly ubuntu orange-ish brown-ish background that displays between gdm and xfce loading?
<c-ron> nm i got it
<c-ron> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080114171050AAf3Tco
<c-ron> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<c-ron> BACKCOLOR=
<c-ron> :-)
<c-ron> brb
<c-ron> worked like a charm
<LokianGOP_> Well I've been trying to connect to the VNC server from windows for like 2 days now, any suggestions?
<j1mc> heya maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya j1mc
<j1mc> how's things?
<maxamillion> j1mc: alright, been busy as all get out lately ... finally have some down time today
<j1mc> maxamillion: do you still have your encrypted debian laptop?
<maxamillion> j1mc: i never encrypted the laptop, but i did a couple desktops
<maxamillion> i don't like the idea of an encrypted laptop because the overhead of the on the fly encrypt and decrypt kills battery life
<j1mc> ah, ok.
<j1mc> interesting
<j1mc> i hadn't really considered the battery life aspect
<maxamillion> j1mc: i actually also generally do ext2 on laptops ... also adds battery life because of the lack of journaling
<j1mc> is it just the cpu cycles that eats it up?
<maxamillion> j1mc: yeah, just the cpu cycles
<j1mc> have you done much with powertop?
<j1mc> to help with battery life?
<maxamillion> no not really, i generally try to buy mobile hardware that's well supported and i actually didn't even buy the laptop i have right now ... it was given to me from work ... all intel, all well supported ... i get more battery from linux than i did with winXP (which only lived on there the first day i got the machine)
<j1mc> well, powertop was created by intel
<maxamillion> no, i know
<j1mc> ah, cool
<maxamillion> but i just don't really see what else i could get for battery performance unless i spun down the hdd more than it already does and then turn the backlight down more ... but i already do that quite a bit
<j1mc> cool
<maxamillion> :)
<j1mc> well, it does stuff with noatime and some usb stuff to limit cpu usage.  it's nothing super advanced, people have known about noatime for a long time, but it gets it all in one package.  i like it.  :)
<maxamillion> but yeah, not only does ext2 write to the hard drive less, its also faster than ext3 (because it doesn't journal) but since you have a battery in a laptop its pretty rare that you will lose power to the machine ... and therefore you probably won't ever use the journaling features
<j1mc> anyway... no biggie.  i was just thinking of encrypting my laptop.
<j1mc> hey, check out what cody did on the xubuntu wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<maxamillion> ah, ok ... i know a guy who does it purely for security and i can understand that aspect completely ... i just never liked the idea of killing my battery life
 * maxamillion waits for his horribly slow internet to catch up
<maxamillion> j1mc: oooo, i like that
<maxamillion> *very* nice
<j1mc> :)
<maxamillion> i like that it gives it that little bit of customization without over doing it
<j1mc> yeah
<j1mc> me too.
<j1mc> those kind of menus are all the rage with the wiki kids
<maxamillion> really??
 * maxamillion needs to get with the times
<j1mc> hehe... well, a lot of the LoCos have them.  yeah, it's kind of new.
 * maxamillion will be back in like 10 minutes
<j1mc> ok
 * maxamillion is "back" but running to the kitchen to get food real quick
<maxamillion> annnd back
<Twisted64> Good afternoon - I just installed xubuntu, and don't have sound. Nibbles crashes when it tries to play a sound. Where should I start?
<maxamillion> Twisted64: make sure alsa is running
<maxamillion> Twisted64: hit alt+f2 and then enter the command xfce4-mixer
<Twisted64> maxamillion: That brings up volume control, bars look ok
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<Twisted64> There's just alsa-utils running, that restarts without a problem
<maxamillion> Twisted64: do an 'lsmod | grep snd' in the terminal (without the quotes) and see if that returns anything
<Twisted64> maxamillion: I get quite a bit from that - snd_hda_intel, snd_pcm_oss, about 20 more
<maxamillion> Twisted64: ok good, then the modules are loaded and the system sees your sound card (or atleast thinks it does)
<Twisted64> cool
<maxamillion> oh ew ... i forgot this box had a via mobo
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... back on topic
<Twisted64> maxamillion: Should there be a sound icon in the top right?
<maxamillion> Twisted64: top right of what?
<j1mc> probably the panel
<Twisted64> of the screen - yeah
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> i changed mine around
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<maxamillion> j1mc: any thoughts on the sound issue?
<maxamillion> the modules are there, alsa seems fine, and xfce4-mixer seems to have the levels up
<j1mc> Twisted64: left-click on the speaker icon
<j1mc> it should bring up a window that has all sort of level options
<Twisted64> j1mc: ah, there isn't one
<maxamillion> Twisted64: in xfce4-mixer, go to file->options and make sure the settings are for the right device
<Twisted64> there are two options - default and hda NVidia
<maxamillion> Twisted64: hmmm.... which one was it on?
<Twisted64> I've tried both, still crashes when nibbles tries to play a sound
<Twisted64> The first time I looked, it was on default
<maxamillion> hmm...
<Twisted64> Is there an easier way to play a sound?
<maxamillion> Twisted64: sure, with xfmedia or some other media player
 * maxamillion has no idea what nibbles is
<Twisted64> maxamillion: the worm game :)
<j1mc> Twisted64: can it play other souns?
<maxamillion> ah
 * maxamillion doesn't do much games
<Twisted64> j1mc: haven't heard any yet
<j1mc> Twisted64: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Twisted64> j1mc: 7.10
<maxamillion> unfortunately a horrible release because ubuntu-base was borked
<maxamillion> >.>
<Twisted64> darn
<Twisted64> Is there one coming out next month, or was that my imagination?
<maxamillion> Twisted64: yes, next month
<j1mc> Twisted64: go up into your panel, and right-click and select to add an applet
<j1mc> then add the volume control
<Twisted64> j1mc: done
<j1mc> is there a speaker icon next to the volume control, or no?
<j1mc> (i'm being so technical)  :)
<Twisted64> It's a bit hard to see (using a TV), but it looks like a volume bar with perhaps a tall speaker on its left
<j1mc> ok.  cool
<Twisted64> speaker looks like a wiimote
<j1mc> left-click on the speaker, and it should bring up a window
<j1mc> the "wiimote" the volume control  :)
<Twisted64> yep
<j1mc> ok... can you adjust some of the volume controls?
<j1mc> turn them up?  :)
<j1mc> and... is your laptop's own volume turned on?  :)
<maxamillion> doesn't the panel volume control just launch xfce4-mixer?
<Twisted64> it is the same - alright, I'll turn them all up
<Twisted64> going to tryan audio cd instead
<j1mc> what ones are shown?
<Twisted64> pcm line cd mix capture
<Twisted64> pcm line cd ~mic capture
<j1mc> ok... select file > options, and make sure that master is checked
<maxamillion> master and pcm should be checked
<Twisted64> mmm, master is not an option
<Twisted64> for either of the devices
<maxamillion> o.Ol
<maxamillion> wha?
<maxamillion> that's not good
<Twisted64> :-(
<maxamillion> there should be a check box under the selection of either "default" or "nvidia-whatever"
<j1mc> is there an option at the bottom that says "show switches"?
<Twisted64> yes yes
<Twisted64> all checked
<j1mc> ok... hmmm...
<Twisted64> the checkboxes start with pcm
<j1mc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<j1mc> mebbe try there?
<j1mc> sorry i can't be of more help... i'm not sure what to tell you.
<Twisted64> fair enough
 * maxamillion is unfortunately also all out of ideas
<j1mc> the sound troubleshooting page looks pretty good.  :)
<maxamillion> sound is one of those massive pains in the hind parts for the *nix world
<maxamillion> almost up there with wireless networking
<Twisted64> ah crap, that's next on my list
<maxamillion> Twisted64: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Twisted64> otherwise I have to route through my eeepc forever :)
 * maxamillion has a little more experience in the wifi world
<maxamillion> well ... atleast more than i do with sound
<Twisted64> had to whip it out to take a look
<Twisted64> er, Linksys WMP54G
<maxamillion> k, just a sec
<j1mc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<j1mc>   :)  it has helped me a lot
<Twisted64> no probs - hopefully the hardest part should be installing it
<Twisted64> some kind of htpc
<Twisted64> I meant, installing it physically
<Twisted64> silly language
<maxamillion> :P
<Twisted64> playing a cd works, but I don't know... sound is dodgy
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> Twisted64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs <--- central wifi goodness, if you can't find what you are looking for there, you probably won't find it anywhere else
<Twisted64> thanks guys
<ere4si> if I right click xchat I get a menu - I can change the colours in that menu with changes in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 - but synaptic shows I have no themes installed so what theme engine am I using?
<simu> any tips to make my xubuntu a little faster? anyone know a howto to change the window manager?
<TheSheep> simu: you can try using flubuntu instead
<simu> TheSheep: ty
<twointo1> trying to boot live-cd 8.04 beta on a via chipset motherboard.  Have used "noapci" ect, but no matter options used I get a squashfs error.  anyone help?
<siggjen> did you check the livecd?
<elve> Hello :D
<elve> need info about compiz + emerald in dd 0804 xubuntu
<elve> searching in G was not succesfull
<elve> compiz + emerald both versions 0.7.2, also installed fusion-icon
<elve> compiz running well through aiglx on nvidia
<elve> but without window decorator
<elve> nor emerald nor gtk-window-decorator
<elve> after entering a command in term "emerald --replace" window decorator is not replaced, nor the command is not executed
<elve> do you think might be a bug?
<elve> metacity running ok, also xfwm4 ok
<elve> compiz without window borders
<siggjen> compiz --replace
<elve> tried, same result
<theunixgeek> What does the little round button in the upper right corner of windows do?
<theunixgeek> upper left, excuse me
<theunixgeek> What does the little round button in the upper left corner of a window do?
<theunixgeek> to the right of the app's icon?
<siggjen> sticky i guess
<theunixgeek> siggjen: sticky/ :P
<theunixgeek> *?
<siggjen> a sticky window is on every desktop
<theunixgeek> thanks
<ere4si> you can right click that
<martyn> Hello chaps and ladies. I am having real trouble getting my wireless network card to behave and get an IP address from my router. Could it be the rt2500usb driver? It can find all the Wireless networks in the area - but cannot connect (either with or without security).
<elve> look in router settings if you have MAC filtering enabled
<elve> hi guys
<elve> i solved the problem with compiz  emerald in hh 0804
<elve> running in nvidia > must install pckg xserver-xgl
<SpaceAviator> Evening/Morning People!
<SpaceAviator> Houston, we a slight problem
<SpaceAviator> Whenever I try to view any flash movie it renders slowly. Lags and stuff
<SpaceAviator> any ideas?
<monteslu> if I install the 8.04 beta, can it be easily upgraded to the released version when it comes out?
<nikolam> it will upgrade itself, right but 8.04 is still considered unstable
<nikolam> if you want cutting edge, that`s it.
<monteslu> upgrade itself? you mean if i do an apt-get upgrade after 8.04 is released it will catch up?
<nikolam> Well it IS 8.04 :)
<monteslu> oh, right
<twointo1> siggjen: had to take care of somethng, sorry.  It runs fine on another system.
<twointo1> trying to boot live-cd 8.04 beta on a via motherboard.  Have used "noapci" ect, but no matter options used I get a squashfs error.  Works on another system.  Any other options I can try?
<rockprincess> hello all! I've got a question regarding the size of swap partitions. I'm currently having an OLD laptop, and was told to put xubuntu on it. unfortunately it has only 256 mb RAM and only a 80gb hard drive. how much would I have to calculate for the swap partition? will xubuntu work on my laptop despite the little amount of RAM?
<siggjen> it should work ok, try 512 MB of swap partition
<TrioTorus> just checking here, but I was expecting to see a 'add this launcher to panel' option in xfce when right clicking on an item in the Applications menu. Is this functionality available somewhere?
<rockprincess> siggjen: thank you very very much for your quick reply! how much do you think will xubuntu use of disk space once it's installed?
<siggjen> rockprincess: this vmware install is about 2.2 GB used disk
<siggjen> TrioTorus: you should try to add launcher on panel instead
<TrioTorus> However much I like Xfce, I'm feeling that adding a simple launcher is a bit cumbersome. It implies you know exactly what command needs to be executed.
<siggjen> it should be searchable trough apt-cache or synaptics i guess
<TrioTorus> siggjen: indeed I found that. But how can I know what the default icon is for say gnome-terminal?
<siggjen> but yes, if you don't like xfce4 there are other possibilities
<TrioTorus> newbies wouldn't know how to get the proper command for a new launcher either, right?
<TooSad> hi
<TrioTorus> Not complaining at all here. Just wondering if there's other people with that opinion.
<TooSad> what is the file with the links of program in menu of xfce 7.10?
<siggjen> i guess xubuntu is no newbie distro anyway
<TooSad> my openoffice in menu opens the generic core
<TooSad> ando not speific program
<TrioTorus> siggjen: well, in a lot of ways I find xubunte less intimidating than ubuntu. I would love to promote it a bit more actually.
<siggjen> TrioTorus: well i went from gnome/kde to fluxbox, now i like xfce4
<TrioTorus> If I wanted to put down a proposal like the right button functionality I just mentioned, where do I go?
<TrioTorus> file a bug against xubuntu or rather got to xfce?
<TooSad> who can help me?
<TrioTorus> TooSad: that happens if you choose OpenOffice Word Processor in the xubuntu applications menu?
<TooSad> it opens the core
<TooSad> the generic
<TooSad> end no the writer
<TooSad> or other
<TooSad> it misses the correct link
<TooSad> but if i write /usr/bin/oowriter in terminal it goes
<TrioTorus> has it always been like that?
<TooSad> i have just installed oo
<TrioTorus> from the repositories?
<TooSad> yes
<TooSad> so i try the file where there are all the link of programs in menu
<TooSad> and i edit it
<TooSad> with the correct link
<TrioTorus> what file did you edit?
<TooSad> nothig
<TooSad> i don't know the file
<TooSad> i ask you
<TooSad> do you know the name of thisfile?
<TooSad> or i ask you if there is a dir with a link of file in menu
<TooSad> i don't know
<TrioTorus> You can have a look at the /usr/share/applications/ooo-* files
<TrioTorus> in the ooo-writer.desktop file the Exec line should say ooffice -writer %U, but that will probably be the case.
<TrioTorus> are u on Gutsy?
<TooSad> yes
<TooSad> Exec=ooffice -writer %U
<TooSad> i must inser the link?
<TooSad> Exec=ooffice -/usr/bin/oowriter %U
<TooSad> ?
<TooSad> so?
<TooSad> or
<TooSad> i don't know
<TrioTorus> if you execute 'ooffice -writer' in a terminal, does it launch the writer?
<TooSad> yes
<TooSad> and %U
<TooSad> ?
<TooSad> i must delete it
<TooSad> ?
<TrioTorus> don't use %U in the terminal.
<TooSad> no no
<TooSad> but if in Exec i write Exec=/usr/bin/oowriter
<TooSad> it's the same?
<TooSad> or i make error?
<TrioTorus> could work. Try it.
<TooSad> nothing
<TooSad> the same problem
<TooSad> i don't know the problem
<axel> hello
<axel> how i can get away the menu of the right mouse button ?
<axel> and how can i get away every icon from the desktop, i want only the panel
<Stroganoff> axel: killall xfdesktop
<axel> Stroganoff, ahhh, ok ... there i lose this ... but where xfdesktop is started ?
<Stroganoff> somewhere in a certain session file
<Stroganoff> most likely the xfce session of xdm
<Stroganoff> dunno exactly, i dont use xubuntu
<axel> ahh ... ok ... but now i know what im looking for
<axel> thanks :)
<Stroganoff> btw you can disable the right click menu of the desktop somewhere in the xfce control panel
<axel> there i didnt find it, and the xfdesktop isnt ussable for children ;)
<axel> ciao
<uplink3> anybody home?
<Smitty> hey anyone around?
<Smitty> new to linux and having issues with a dual boot win xp pro xubuntu 7.10
<Smitty> keep getting a grub error 21
<Smitty> i reformatted machine thinking it was a windows error
<Smitty> and still install goes thru fine and no GUI present
<Smitty> no grub error tho
<Stroganoff> Smitty: #grub or #ubuntu
<Stroganoff> uplink3: yes
<Stroganoff> Smitty: and google "grub error 21" and fiddle around. reinstall grub with livecd. change boot priority in bios. change /boot/menu.lst
<Smitty> oh ok
<Smitty> thanks
<nikolam> hello
<nikolam> I use Amd motherboard and xubuntu gutsy 64-bit
<nikolam> Motherboard uses SB600 chipset and I found info about some bug in it , related to USB disks beahvior
<maxamillion> AMD doesn't make motherboards
<nikolam> Yes, amd 690g chipset, Biostar board
<maxamillion> ah ok
<nikolam> anyway, pach is here: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb-devel/2007/12/11/489824
<nikolam> How do I apply it or do i need it now?
<nikolam> source of info: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8204
<maxamillion> nikolam: that patch should be included in the next release which will be out in a month, so you can either patch it yourself or just upgrade to the current beta
<nikolam> thanks for the info. Question is what should be propper instructions to patch it now with using current stable kernel. in 7.10
<maxamillion> nikolam: you would just need to download the source to the patch, built it, and then install it ... it should then just work for you, but you might have to manually load it into the current runtime at first
<nikolam> I have linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2 in /usr/bin/src
<maxamillion> nikolam: you need the source for the patch
<maxamillion> nikolam: i think what you have is just for the kernel
<nikolam> ok, got it. its on http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb-devel/2007/12/11/489824
<maxamillion> ah, good good
<nikolam> and now after unpacking kernel, i need to apply it
<TheSheep> I think the debian-like systems have their own kernel-building ways
<TheSheep> but I never tried it myself
<nikolam> I will consult debian-reference
<nikolam> Goal is to make kernel the same like current default and including just this patch. I am wondering if that would break all fixes included in now using ubuntu kernel
<nikolam> i suppose that just using hardy kernel won`t give me any good.
<sudobash> if you are who you say you are... a superstar... then have no fear... the camera's here.
<zoredache> nikolam: make-kpkg is what you are looking for
<nikolam> :) I just found it on file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-customkernel after installing debian-reference
<nikolam> only thing is left is how to patch the source
<nikolam> without *.dsc file like regular package
<zoredache> just use the patch command?
<nikolam> :)
<zoredache> I believe there are also facilites in make-kpkg to automagically apply patches
<nikolam> Will I get the same kernel as i am using now? Including all ubuntu customizations or i need to get separate settings file for ubuntu kernel?
<alex_mayorga> when I boot the xubuntu 7.10 CD the toolbars won't load
<alex_mayorga> should I install anyway?
<nikolam> what toolbars?
<alex_mayorga> the top and bottom one
<nikolam> i use alternat cd for install, anyway. You could do ctrl+alt+backspace and restart X
<j1mc> alex_mayorga: sometimes the live-cd session has trouble with the toolbars, but you should be ok to install anyway
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks on the tips
<alex_mayorga> but I guess my PC is way too old
<alex_mayorga> only 128 Mb Pentium II 450 :(
<alex_mayorga> the GUI install takes forever to run
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to fall back to the command line and install from there?
<j1mc> alex_mayorga: hmm... which version are you trying to install?
<j1mc> 128mb is going to be pretty slow when you get it installed, too.  :(
<alex_mayorga> 7.10
<cody-somerville> You require 192mb of ram to gun the desktop live installer
<alex_mayorga> I guess I-m condemmned to run win95 on this then
<c-ron> use the alternate install cd
<alex_mayorga> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<alex_mayorga> any other options aside from damnsmalllinux
<c-ron> Once installed, Xubuntu only requires 64MB of RAM to run.
<alex_mayorga> so I guess I need alternate then? there's no way to fallback to a text installer from the normal live cd
<j1mc> alex_mayorga: let me search for something
<alex_mayorga> j1mc: thanks
<j1mc> there's an "onlyubiquity" option that you can do when you first put the cdrom in.  it will only give you the live installer, not the live session
<alex_mayorga> j1mc: is there a guide?
<alex_mayorga> !onlyubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about onlyubiquity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> looking
<j1mc> !only-ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about only-ubiquity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> alex_mayorga: ok... when the boot menu comes up, and you can select to run the live session, check the cdrom, etc... hover over the option that says to start the live session, but add "only-ubiquity" (w/o the quotes) after the word 'casper'
<alex_mayorga> let me give that a try, thanks
<j1mc> so it will say "boot=casper only-ubiquity...."
<j1mc> you can leave the rest of the line unchanged
<alex_mayorga> j1mc: thank you, seem to be loading, but is painfully slow
<alex_mayorga> anyhow I guess no one cares to run on a Pentium II these days
<cody-somerville> I'd install with the alternative CD
<alex_mayorga> yeah! it's downloading as we speak
<alex_mayorga> the torrent would take about 4 hours tough
<alex_mayorga> in the mean time any other recommendations on light weight linuxes?
<cody-somerville> Damn small linux
<cody-somerville> 50mb cd
<cody-somerville> DSL is fast enough to run on a 486DX with 16MB of Ram
<alex_mayorga> cody-somerville: does it have something like apt?
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: it has apt, damn small linux is built on top of a debian based system just as xubuntu is
<alex_mayorga> maxamillion: looks like I'll have to look into it
<alex_mayorga> the only-ubiquity option helped, but looks like the video is not being detected properly
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: i will warn you, its not as "new user friendly"
<alex_mayorga> maxamillion: DSL?
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: yeah
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: its less user friendly than xubuntu
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: but still a very good distro once you learn you way around it
<maxamillion> alex_mayorga: you would be surprised what you can do with such little hardware
<RandyLNX> How do i change from grub to lilo?
<miturburu> hi all
<miturburu> I've installed a base xfce4 on a gutsy base install. I'm trying to change the language setting to es but I don't have any gui for it. Which is the command to do so, or the app that I have to install?
<miturburu> I've found this so far http://grok.lsu.edu/Article.aspx?articleId=5733&printable=y
<miturburu> but looks like I don't have that plugin on my settings manager
<miturburu> anyone?
<j1mc> hi miturburu
<miturburu> hi
<j1mc> let me see about this :)
<miturburu> j1mc: thank you
<miturburu> :)
<j1mc> ok, miturburu.  go to applications > system > language support
<maxamillion> j1mc: he said he doesn't have a gui
<miturburu> j1mc: I'm on xfce not gnome
<miturburu> j1mc. sorry
<maxamillion> miturburu: that is xfce
<miturburu> misread
<miturburu> I don't have that enty "language support"
<j1mc> hm, ok.  one minute
<j1mc> miturburu: do you have item towards the end of the list that says, "system"?
<j1mc> under the main "applications" menu?
<miturburu> yep
<j1mc> what's included there?
<miturburu> well, the usual stuff, mice, desktop, wm settings, printer settings, etc
<miturburu> but not language :S, may be something got broken
<miturburu> oh, crap, I have to go. I'll live the session opened so I can read if you have a pointer at me. Thanks anyway
<j1mc> miturburu: i think you're looking in the "settings" menu
<j1mc> settings is different from "system"
<miturburu> j1mc. true:. There is no system entry,
<miturburu> sorry again
<j1mc> ok... you will need to install the gnome-system-tools package
 * miturburu is getting higer his noobish count
<j1mc> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<miturburu> ack
<j1mc> :)
<miturburu> will do that when I'll get back
<miturburu> thanks again
<miturburu> see you all
<j1mc> ok.  good luck!  there should be a language settings app in there.  :)
<alex_mayorga> &join #bcm-users
<miturburu> hi
<miturburu> I was here a while ago complaining about that i can't change the language settings on a base xfce4 on a base gutsy instalation
<miturburu> I've been told to install gnome-system-settings and I used the gnome-language selector to set es_AR but everything is in english still
<miturburu> and I still don't havea "system" entry on the xfce menu
<cody-somerville> miturburu, please file a bugf
<miturburu> cody-somerville: hi, I've worked around it. There was a couple of dependencies that wans't been pulled out properly
<miturburu> gksu for instance
<miturburu> now I've managed to get it working
<miturburu> thanks you all
<Knightlust> hehe
<cody-somerville> hmm...
<cody-somerville> weird.
<RandyLNX> Anyone here having any knowledge about logmein.com? And why both firefox and opera is showing the controlled host in a crappy javascript?
#xubuntu 2008-03-23
<flint> Good evening from frozen Vermont, is it traditional in Xubuntu to use native or ndis drivers for wireless pcmcia cards?
<mmirsm> /bye
<keb> i have a fedora 6 system with 4GB free HD space.  will it be possible to do a remote install of Xubuntu 8.04 onto that?
<keb> the idea is to migrate over all the app data afterwards, and then wipe the fedora
<alex_mayorga> how can I redetect my video card?
<alex_mayorga> I'm stuck at a very low res
<simi> hi, i am new to xubuntu, i used ubuntu and kubuntu and now i am tring xubuntu
<simi> where i can increase the system font size?
<simi> i managed to increase the system font but is posible that all aplication to use this fnts like in gnome or kde?
<nanito> hi, can anyone help me troubleshoot my video? I'm stuck at 640*480 :(
<nanito> I've just migrated from win95
<nanito> and used to have 1024*728
<nanito> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nanito> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<simi> hi\
<simi> you need to reconfigure your xorg
<nanito> simi: me?
<simi> nanito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simi> you will be asked many questions
<simi> if you do not know just accespt the default
<simi> and press enter
<simi> you will eventualy reach a point where you must select the resolutions you want to use
<simi> select the ones you need
<simi> i belive that you must press Space bar to select a resolution
<simi> after reconfiguring try to log out
<simi> then you can chose the resolution
<forces> hi!
<nanito> simi: thanks I'll try that
<simi> that works always
<simi> it happend for me the same problem after an update
<simi> and i just typed in google ubuntu reconfigure xorg and i found the command because i do not remembered it corectly
<simi> nanito: tell me if it works or not
<nanito> simi: didn't work
<simi> nanito: do you select the resolutions you wanted? restart X?
<nanito> yes I googled your suggestion and push ctrl+alt+bksp
<nanito> then I login again and it's back at 640 :(
<nanito> my monitor is an old unbranded 12"
<simi> and had no appeared other resolutions in the display manager? oor where you want to set it?
<nanito> no, it only show 640 and 320 now the monitor is named Custom1
<simi> you can try to set this manualy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-426193.html
<nanito> this is my video card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82740 (i740) AGP Graphics Accelerator (rev 21)
<simi> but try again the recon figuration program
<simi> there will ask you the video card, usualy it selects it corect but check to be sure
<simi> for me always select corect the video card and the open source driver for me is ATI
<simi> try to ask in #ubuntu or #kubuntu because is not specific tu xubuntu
<simi> and maybe you can find other solutions
<simi> nanito:  and maybe they know more about your card, for me always vorked that solution
<the_alamo> does anyone have a suggestion for a movie organizer or cataloguer?
<Ov4l> folks, hello. i just wanted to asked you about thunar and hardy. is gvfs in xubuntu ?
<s_arts> Hi
 * s_arts loves xubuntu 8.04 :)
<maristo> hi
<s_arts> hi
<maristo> I have no problems, and i have no questions...
<s_arts> ok
<s_arts> neither have I
<locales> hello
<locales> does anyone know how you can change java's locales?
<s_arts> you could ignore them
<simu> my xubuntu opens text files with abiword by default, I'm suprised there is no simple gui-editor preinstalled. what editor can I install that fits xubuntu?
<s_arts> mousepad
<simu> ah thank you
<nanito> hi, anyone familiar with this error when updating a new install: dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<nanito>  files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<nanito> I'm also still stuck at 640 by 480
<nanito> please help
<keb> nanito did you check the /etc/Xorg.0.log to see which resolutions the driver said were compatible with yourmonitor?
<keb> er
<keb> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nanito> I'm a total newbie, just disembarked from win95
<nanito> let me check that
<nanito> thanks on the help
<nanito> ked what I'm looking for, there seem to be a lot of info there
<keb> look for errors
<keb> or lines that mention supported resolutions
<keb> or modes
<nanito> this seem insteresting  I740(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<keb> exactly
<nanito> I used to have that resolution on win95
<keb> it is likely that the capabilities of your monitor are not available or being used by the Xorg driver
<nanito> do I nees my monitor driver?
<nanito> I've reinstalled xubuntu a couple of times to no avail
<nanito> I've also used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phig xseerver-xorg" as per suggestions of people here, but it didn't help either
<keb> you need to get the specs for your monitor to see what hsync and vsync it supports
<keb> vrefresh
<keb> assuming the automatic configuration didnt work for you
<nanito> that would be hard, I was given this old clone machine to play with
<nanito> but I don't have the specs for the monitor
<nanito> the label on the monitor says "Fountain Technologies" and that's about it :(
<keb> you need to know your hardware's specs to use that script also
<keb> because it lets you pick out the available resolutions
<keb> check the back for manufacturer and model
<nanito> is there a command to figure that out?
<nanito> model L503BGD maker Fountain Technologies
<keb> well the automatic detection must have failed so probly not for your case
<nanito> I've googled that but the company seems o be gone now
<nanito> what's the command for auto detection of modes?
<nanito> keb do you want to se my X.log?
<nanito> by the way, thanks a loot on helping me out
<keb> ok. use pastebin.ca or something like that
<nanito> keb http://pastebin.ca/953921
<keb> yep its having trouble finding resolutions for your monitor
<nanito> so am I, seems like they gave a bunch of junk :(
<keb> how many colors did you get when using Win95?
<nanito> 24K
<keb> 24bit?
<nanito> or more, I lowered it to 24 for "better" response
<nanito> yes, when I do de reconfigure command it does pick up 24 automatically
<keb> ok can you cd /etc/X11 and look at xorg.conf ?
<nanito> I'm looking, what do you need?
<nanito> do I paste it as well?
<keb> find the Section "Monitor" where it says Identifier "Monitor genérico"
<keb> nope
<nanito> found it
<keb> what HorizSync is listed there, if any
<nanito> theres no such thing
<keb> is there anything in that section?
<nanito> Option          "DPMS" is the only other line on that section
<keb> ok we need to find some generic monitor specs that won't blow up your monitor
<nanito> Oh I also know the monitor is 12 inch
<brownknight> hello guys. first time here on xubuntu irc
<nanito> brownknight hi, welcome
<keb> my googling shows the L503BGD seems to be 15"
<nanito> let me get my tape
<nanito> Ok, I've measured it, the window is a bit shy of 15
<nanito> keb please pardon my english, I speak spanish :)
<keb> ok
<keb> no problemo
<nanito> :D gracias
<keb> ok we should be safe with the following settings
<keb>     HorizSync 30-50
<keb> wait
<keb> make a backup copy of your xorg.conf file first ;)
<nanito> OK
<nanito> cp right
<keb> yes
<nanito> OK, done
<keb> now edit the file and in the Section "Monitor" under the DPMS line add the above
<nanito> HorizSync 30-50
<keb> and also:    VertRefresh     50-90
<nanito> done Horis and Vert
<keb> it is possible your monitor can do 1280x1024 but let's not take too many risks
<nanito> if it goes to 800 I'll be happy :)
<keb> note spelling HorizSync
<nanito> from some googling it seems that 24 is also to high
<nanito> OH yes, I copy/paste but then got it wrong
<keb> ok next move down in the file to the Section "Screen"
<nanito> I'm there
<nanito> I've changed  DefaultDepth    24 to  DefaultDepth    16 :)
<keb> does it have a DefaultDepth ?
<keb> good
<keb> ok in the SubSection "Display" what are the Modes listed?
<nanito> Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400" "640x350"
<keb> try change them to  only "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<nanito> OK
<nanito> done
<keb> now save the file
<keb> are you on the same computer now as you  are changing?
<nanito> I'm on the computer with the problem
<nanito> it's my only one :(
<keb> you will have to restart X.  you can do it by pressing Ctrl-Backspace or by rebooting
<nanito> does it make a difference? which is better?
<keb> i only have one also :)
<keb> if it does not work, you can login with text mode and put back the original file
<nanito> OK
<keb> probably both are same for this purpose
<nanito> let me reboot, whish me luck and thanks yet again
<keb> good luck
<keb> i have to go so i might not be here
<keb> when you get back
<keb> wb
<nanito> keb I owe you THANKS!!
<keb> :)))
<keb> you can change modes by pressing Ctrl-Alt-+ or Ctrl-Alt--
<keb> your computer reboots fast
<nanito> I pressed the keys rather than reboot
<nanito> :D
<keb> nice
<keb> ok i must vamos
<keb> bye
<nanito> muchas gracias ;)
<nanito> is there a way to go Hardy from Gusty
<flint> Good evening from frozen Vermont, is it traditional in Xubuntu to use native or ndis drivers for wireless pcmcia cards?
<flint> Good afternoon from frozen Vermont, is it traditional in Xubuntu to use native or ndis drivers for wireless pcmcia cards?
<flint> Yea, that's better...
<nanito> any help for these errors: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en-base_1%3a7.10+20080205_all.deb: files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<nanito> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-es_1%3a7.10+20080229_all.deb: files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<flint> thought I would hang on here and see what the xbuntu chats are like...
<nanito> anyone aware of problems on libots0 package?
<nanito> libots0_0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1build1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<nanito>  files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<siggjen> chat? when did that happen?
<nathan42100> question, is it possible to download the xubuntu binaries and set up grub to boot them or do I have to do a whole separate install of it?
<theunixgeek_> I can't get my screen resolution over 800x600. I did the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg thing and enabled restricted drivers, but it won't let me go to 1280x1024. How do I fix this?
<vidd> anyone know where the .deb's are on the web site(s) so i can dl the app im having an issue with and not use apt-get?
<siggjen> you will find the ftp or http url in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd> there are no .deb files listed there
<vidd> found it...packages.ubuntu.com
<siggjen> the .deb files you have downloaded will usually be placed in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vidd> and they are all scewed up
<siggjen> sounds strange
<vidd> it is strange that a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would mess up apt so bad that you cant install anything else
<siggjen> can you paste the error messages to a web pastebin?
<vidd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60779/
<siggjen> have you done anything to perl?
<vidd> not that I know of
<vidd> all we did was sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<siggjen> could you try apt-get install gcc-4.2-base
<siggjen> ?
<vidd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60784/
<vidd> its just not configured...and wont let itsself get configured
<siggjen> apt-get install zlib1g
<vidd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60785/
<siggjen> which version did you upgrade from?
<vidd> 7.10
<vidd> to 7.10
<siggjen> very strange
<vidd> i agree
<vidd> i did a fresh net-install last night
<siggjen> do you have a fast internet line?
<siggjen> if so i's apt-get clean
<vidd> my partner install light-httpd, did update and dist-upgrade...poof, messed up system
<vidd> working....
<siggjen> then doublecheck that /var/cache/apt/archives/ are empty, then try to apt-get install gcc-4.2-base
<vidd> methinks we got it
<vidd> at least it didnt fail yet
<siggjen> let's hope so (:
<siggjen> you might have been unlucky and upgraded while the server was rsyncing the packages
<vidd> sounds like my kind of luck
<siggjen> as long as it is fixable it's not that bad (:
<vidd> i KNOW its fixable (its linux, not windows) the question was HOW
<vidd> without formatting the whole thing of course
<vidd> =]
<siggjen> mhm (:
<siggjen> shows the strength of the apt system again
<vidd> I think (based on the solution you provided that seems to be working) that the issue was caused by importing a drive with /var data that was on debian and not ubuntu....
<siggjen> there might be a source of problem there yes
<siggjen> you can install debian and then upgrade it to ubuntu
<vidd> I had to exclude that /var dive in order to get ubuntu to load
<siggjen> i don't think it's a good idea
<vidd> well...install...not load
<vidd> uh-oh! i think in my tinkering that i deleted the ubuntu-keyring
<siggjen> uhum
<siggjen> that shouldn't be too hard to fix
<siggjen> guess google has lots of hits there
<vidd> how do you use dpkg to configure an installed program?
<siggjen> dpkg-reconfigure
<siggjen> so funny to read the local paper on the net after there has fallen some snow
<siggjen> people in this city can't handle it
<vidd> what city (or state/contry if you dont wish to say the city name)
<siggjen> Bergen/Norway
<vidd> and they cant handle snow?
<vidd> dont it snow like half the year there?
<siggjen> nah
<siggjen> guess this is the 4th time this year it snows
 * vidd is from the USA so he is stupid about "foreign" weather
<siggjen> rains all year around usually
<siggjen> :%s/time/winter/
<vidd> ?
<siggjen> change time to winter in last sentece
<siggjen> *sentence
<vidd> 4th time this winter? spring started 3 days ago!
<vidd> =]
<siggjen> tell that to the local weather
<siggjen> i was having the first beer out this spring yesterday ...
<siggjen> had to go inside because it started to snow
<vidd> we call snow in the spring-time "onion snow"
 * vidd has no clue why......
<vidd> =]
<siggjen> the problem is the easter holliday
<siggjen> lots of drivers not used to driving in winter out on the roads
<siggjen> well that problem was there every time the snow fell
<siggjen> guess some people should just start to take the bus
<vidd> easter is the first sunday after the first full moon after the first day of spring....
<siggjen> you think about equinox? or what it is named?
<vidd> a concession the catholic church made to indoctrinate the pagans into christian society
<vidd> yes...the spring equinox is the official first day of spring
<siggjen> and here lots of people go to the mountains during the easter holliday to go skiing
<siggjen> guess they shouldnt ski with their cars as well d:
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> well....we still had issues....
<siggjen> oooops?
<vidd> so I had my partner disable /var on hdc1 and restore /var on hda3, and the issue vanished
<s_arts> off-topic: If some xubuntu-devs are available. You might want to take a look at ristretto 0.0.18. (released this afternoon) It 'just works' a little better then 0.0.17.
<s_arts> just a hint ;)
<siggjen> is that a xfce4 package?
<s_arts> yes
<s_arts> its the image viewer.
<siggjen> ok, i didn't know
<siggjen> have no idea if the devs are watching this channel
<s_arts> It's part of hardy beta.
<siggjen> probably better to say it to a mailing list
<s_arts> I don't care that much myself. I run svn anyways.
<siggjen> (:
<vidd> their channel is #xubuntu-devel
<siggjen> vidd: did you try to copy all from /var to the hdc drive?
<siggjen> maybe a good idea to backup the hdc drive first d:
<vidd> i passed that on to my partner
<siggjen> humm, sounds like a good idea to have such a partner (;
<vidd> we in #viddandme
<Breakage> hey, anyone know how to get the backspace key to work with gnu screen in xfterm4? :)
<Rhodetrem> hi, quick question: what is the default terminal used in Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2009-03-16
<NavadeHo> T_T
<Domovoi> I'm resizing my windows partition but the only thing I want to keep is My Documents. If I just delete everything else will that cause problems?
<Domovoi> thanks in advance if anyone knows
<charlie-tca> It depends on what you are trying to accomplish. As far as Xubuntu, it doesn't care if there is a windows partition.
<charlie-tca> Unless you installed using Wubi
<charlie-tca> As far as Windows, to the best of my memory from 10 years ago, it won't run if you delete it
<charlie-tca> I copied my files from windows to a cd, then copied them into ~/home, and haven't cared since
<Domovoi> What I'm trying to do is resize my very large windows partition and the only thing I want to keep on there is My Documents. it doesn't need to boot.
<charlie-tca> and Xubuntu is a separate installation, right? Should work fine
<Domovoi> Thanks. After this I can finally get windows off of here :)
<charlie-tca> you are not sharing files, so you should be able to read them from Xubuntu with out any problems
<Domovoi> That's what I was thinking but it's always best to double check.
<Mood> bpmarkham: still lurking about? any luck?
<n2diy> can I make a DOS boot disk with Ubuntu?
<genii> Yes
<genii> Get an image from bootdisk.com that is not a zip/install file. Then use dd to make the floppy from the image
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a menu-editor in the default live-CD that I can use to access the Application menu contents and review them?
<IntuitiveNipple> 2ndly... I'm seeing some window-decoration corruption for Terminal. I suspect it is to do with a previous (lower) screen resolution, but can't find where xfce4-terminal is storing its settings
<frette> I use the minimize windows to desktop option on, it works nice, but I need the icons to appear on all workspaces, not just one. How do I do that?
<frette> did that not make sense to someone or does noone know? :D
<Myrtti> use windowlist applet?
<frette> that would be possible i guess, but it takes away precious space
<frette> plus i really like the minimize to desktop feature and I guess there's just one simple option missing
<frette> k, another approach: where is the file where settings of xfce settings manager -> Desktop get saved?
<_Pete_> hello
<_Pete_> how do I use XFCE-desktop with freenx?
<TheSheep> !freenx | _Pete_
<ubottu> _Pete_: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<_Pete_> TheSheep: yes thanks but I have it already setup but dont know how to use xfce with that, on configure dialog there's dropdown menu which desktop to use: kde/gnome/cde/xdm/custom
<_Pete_> but not xfce
<TheSheep> then use custom
<TheSheep> and put startxfce4 there
<_Pete_> thanks, that was it
<brandonban6> good morning folks
<jayant412> Hi.. I installed Xubuntu 8.10.. But its really really slow.. can anyone help me out?
<_Pete_> what are your computers specs?
<jayant412> 1.5 Ghz Celeron M,  256 MB RAM, 40GB HDD..
<jayant412> I couldn't install xubuntu from the live cd... it kept hangin up....so I used the alternate CD.. but its really really slow..
<TheSheep> jayant412: windows display slowly?
<jayant412> yeah.. and installing packages takes a very long time....
<TheSheep> jayant412: what graphics card do ou have?
<jayant412> and How do I direct msgs to a purticular user?.. This is my first time on IRC really.
<TheSheep> jayant412: type in terminal 'lspci | grep VGA' to tell
<TheSheep> jayant412: don't use private messages, others want to learn too
<TheSheep>  you do that with '/query user'
<TheSheep> where user is the name f the person you want to query
<jayant412> i mean.. Like how you get "jayant412: don't use private messages, others want to learn too".. my name at the start....
<jayant412> and sorry about that PM..
<TheSheep> no problem :)
<TheSheep> just type the beginning of the name and press tab
<jayant412> TheSheep: Ah.. Nice.. Thanks.. :)
<TheSheep> you can complete with tab in many places, in the terminal too
<jayant412> anywys.. I have an Intel graphics chipset thing.. 128 MB.. 910 GML express.. I think thats the name..
<jayant412> ah.. Okay.. I'll remember that..
<TheSheep> can you check the text file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver you are using?
<jayant412> oh.. and right now I am on windows.. So.. Can you tell me how to get what you want to know on windows? XP?
<TheSheep> it should be mentioned somewhere in that gibberish
<TheSheep> hmm...
<jayant412> lol... I couldn't use xubuntu anymore.. it was just too slow...
<TheSheep> that's very strange
<jayant412> The xubuntu installer said I had 247 MB of RAM to be specific.. and the Live CD just wouldn't work..
<jayant412> can i have too many packages installed?? Can they slow down the system?? Coz I think i have like over 1000 packages installed..
<_Pete_> jayant412: no, only running programs slows downs system
<jayant412> _Pete_: Oh, alright..
<jayant412> can I try something to make it run faster or something??
<_Pete_> I think the best way to speed up things is to get more memory
<jayant412> hmmm.. how do i do that with xubuntu?? coz this is the first time I installed something Unix like on my system and I have no idea what to do..
<_Pete_> to get memory? go to the shop and buy them :)
<jayant412> _Pete_:  :) I could do that.. :P
<jayant412> anywys.. I gotta run for dinner.. Thanks a lot for all your help guys.. See ya..
<slow-motion> hi
<crazygir> I'm looking to install openoffice.org with synaptic.. the version says 1:2.4.1-11-ubuntustuff  is this oo.o v2.4.1?
<crazygir> and if so, what's the 1:foo about? and is v3 available?
<chewit> yeh, its 2.4.1
<charlie-tca> The extra stuff is so ubuntu knows the changes it made
<charlie-tca> v3 is in Jaunty
<charlie-tca> But I don't think it is packaged for intrepid. You can install it from the openoffice website, though. It will even work without removing the existing version
<btQuark_> hello
<btQuark_> i wonder if i could selectivly set a windows transparence
<btQuark_> just like one is able to do with compiz, just without compiz, just with the xfce compositor
<brandonban6> btQuark_,  you'd need a transparent theme. Check out www.xfce-look.org
<btQuark_> brandonban6: i'm not sure we mean the same: i want standard opaque windows, and an option in the windows menu to set its transparence
<btQuark_> i already have transparent decorations which is fine, i just would the entire content of selected windows to be transparent
<btQuark_> do i need a transparent theme for that too?
<Anubis> Hello
<Anubis> Anyone ever have a problem with the text under their desktop icons just being vertical lines?
<charlie-tca> Anubis: have you changed the fonts?
<Anubis> I made them a bit smaller.
<Anubis> They were rather large.
<charlie-tca> did you make them smaller with the DPI settings?
<charlie-tca> You may have to change the font to something else, but you should try log out / log in again first
<Anubis> I did log out/in
<Anubis> I did not make them smaller with the dpi settings.
<charlie-tca> And they were readable before making them smaller?
<Anubis> I went back to the default settings.  Evidently it was a theme issue.
<Anubis> Thanks for the help, tho.
<charlie-tca> okay. Sometimes just picking a different font will work, too
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<brandonban6> btQuark_, sorry I misunderstood your request. I don't know if that is manageable, why not use compiz?
<btQuark_> i like the xfwm
<btQuark_> compiz sometimes is too anoying
<btQuark_> although i now that i can configure the hell out of it
<brandonban6> ahh, cool. Yeah, I'm not sure :(
<Slor> Hey guys - question on "support" vs download availability.  I have a machine running 7.04, which I understand is past its support window.  To me that would me no new updates are being made available, but does it also mean that existing packages/updates have been removed as well?
<Slor> I ask because I would like to install a package or two, but apt-get can no longer fetch from the archive.
<vinnl> Slor, I believe the packages should still be available
<Slor> for instance:
<Slor> root@pengo:/home/james# apt-get install links
<Slor> Reading package lists... Done
<Slor> Building dependency tree
<Slor> Reading state information... Done
<Slor> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Slor>   links
<Slor> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Slor> Need to get 368kB of archives.
<vinnl> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slor> After unpacking 901kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Slor> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Slor>   links
<Slor> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<Slor> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe links 0.99+1.00pre12-1.1
<Slor>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Slor> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/links/links_0.99+1.00pre12-1.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<vinnl> Slor, see the ubottu  message above ;-)
<Slor> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Slor> oh- sorry - didn't mean to do a flood
<Slor> If I do an apt-get update, about half of the messages are 404 errors downloading the package lists
<Slor> yeah, my bad vin
<charlie-tca> What I see is no 7.04 for Xubuntu
<Slor> a single-line for instance (I hope):  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<vinnl> Ah they have indeed been removed
<vinnl> Or at least, they're not at packages.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> The old and new packages are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<Slor> was my next question. :)  Where do I change the repository URLs?
<charlie-tca> Give me a minute to go look again
<Slor> thanks
<chewit> Slor, why not do a fresh install to an LTS release
<chewit> much longer support cycle
<chewit> 2yrs i think
<Slor> Well, this isn't exactly a current machine, and I'd prefer even in 2 years not to have to reinstall to have access to the latest packages.  No new updates, I perfectly understand.
<Slor> actually, this 7.04 install is just about 2 years old
<charlie-tca> Can't find them. Can only find ubuntu, kubuntu
<vinnl> It's actually three years of updates :)
<charlie-tca> Yes, standard life is 18 months, LTS is 3 years
<chewit> is xfce power manager going to be used in 9.04 as default, or is it still gnome
<Slor> Isn't the archive common to all ubuntu releases, or do I misunderstand that?
<vinnl> Yes it is, I think charlie-tca  is look for CD images (?)
<charlie-tca> It is not common, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> I can not find the old-release xubuntu images
<vinnl> charlie-tca, he's looking for repo's
<Slor> right
<charlie-tca> There aren't any for 7.04 anymore. They are only maintained for the current releases
<charlie-tca> 7.04 has been EOL for 6 months
<charlie-tca> 6.06 and 7.10 will be EOL in April
<Slor> Does the Feisty directory on the url not contain the repo?
<vinnl> No just CD images
<chewit> i personal think ubuntu support releases for to long
<charlie-tca> What url?
<Slor> the one you noted above charlie
<Slor> I guess my hope is that there is a mirror of the last 7.04 packages kept somewhere
<Slor> hmmm - this looks like it has the feisty versions of links in it: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/links/
<Slor> where would I reconfig apt-get to use old-releases.ubuntu.com rather than us.archive.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slor> i'll save a copy and see if this gets me what I want
<charlie-tca> You really should upgrade to a current release soon. You have to do it one version at a time, and next month 7.10 is no longer supported too
<knome> charlie-tca, you totally beat me! :)
 * charlie-tca did it!
<Slor> last I heard, trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 had its issues.
<neozen> slor.... everything has issues
<chewit> why not do a fresh install
<charlie-tca> I think staying at 7.04 is going to have issues
<neozen> but w/o updating... you'll have more
<charlie-tca> There are no security updates, no support, ...
<vinnl> And 8.04 will be supported until April 2011
<neozen> since you'll be running on out of date packages
<neozen> ...what charlie said :P
<vinnl> Also, you can do a fresh install with the /home directory on a separate partition so that that won't be as much of an issue in the future
<charlie-tca> Current versions of applications won't work, eventually, nothing works right and you can not upgrade, you have to install fresh
<Slor> home's already on a separate partition.
<vinnl> Well, then why not do a fresh install? ;-)
<neozen> slor.... GOOD!
<Slor> I'm on dated hardware and not looking to upgrade.
<Slor> just looking for access to the existing packages
<charlie-tca> I have upgraded a couple from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 without actually using 7.10
<vinnl> If you actually want to *use* that hardware you better upgrade ;-) But it's your choice, of course
<chewit> what specs is it?
<charlie-tca> But I think 6.10 and 7.04 had more issues for me than 7.10 and 8.04
<neozen> Slor: xu still has the same design goals it had before
<chewit> there is no real hardware requirements increase from 7.04 to 8.10
<neozen> (run on older hw better then full-on ubuntu)
<vinnl> neozen, that's not the sole design goal ;-)
<charlie-tca> Although the ATI Rage Pro video card is no longer working
<vinnl> But let's not get into that :P
<neozen> vinnl: of course not
<Slor> yeah, I gotcha.  And your recommendations are duly noted. :)
<vinnl> Good ;-)
<neozen> vinnl: but when you've got older hw... you want it to be :P
<vinnl> Hehe
<Slor> That's an interesting coincidence - my video card actually may BE a rage pro
<vinnl> xD
<chewit> why isnt the rage pro not supported anymore?
<neozen> lspci?
<Slor> what's a command line to get my video card spec?
<charlie-tca> I don't remember if it worked in 8.04, but it sure quit in 8.10 and 9.04
<Slor> (I'm remote)
<charlie-tca> sudo lshw
<neozen> slor: ssh?
<Slor> yeah
<charlie-tca> ATI dropped it completely from the drivers now
<neozen> charlie-tca: ...yuk
<Slor>  Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<charlie-tca> compatibility issues with xorg
<chewit> hmm, i though xorg manage the old cards
<chewit> i have a 7000, i have to use xorg drivers cause ati have never released drivers for this card under linux
<charlie-tca> xorg has to have a driver. ATI is proprietary and won't give out the specs so they can be supported
<chewit> same with all ati cards, which are 8500 ^ below
<Slor> lshw - is that akin to dmidecode?
<chewit> charlie, people with a rage pro could use vesa or a generic driver
<chewit> they dont need the 3d support
<charlie-tca> chewit: you might get 640 x 480 out of it, too
<charlie-tca> No, I take it back, vesa don't work
<chewit> yeh, maybe 800x600
<chewit> oh
<charlie-tca> There is no generic driver anymore. xorg 1.6 won't work with it.
<charlie-tca> I have the card. I have tried several times
<chewit> charlie, does 9.04 use the xfce power manager by default or gnome
<charlie-tca> At least in Jaunty, you can not use the card
<chewit> ah ok
<charlie-tca> We are hoping to get xfce-power-manager in, but right now it is gnome
<Slor> that did it for me guys - thanks for the discussion
<chewit> ah, i have seen its in the repos though
<charlie-tca> Good luck, Slor
<Slor> oh, and I already have 8.10 on a newer machine somewhere. :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<chewit> well, u need to try and get it in. gnome power manager is too heavy for xfce
<charlie-tca> yeah, that **(})DPU ATI rage is just obsolete, I'm afraid
<Slor> This is one of my hardware hand-me-down machines.
<Slor> When I get a new card for my current machine, I'll have a GF3 to move down to it at least.
<charlie-tca> Hey, I got a couple of them. I am running one with a STB Velocity 4MB card, and it works
<Slor> :)
<charlie-tca> Also, the matrox card is still working, but it is harder to get set up
<Slor> been a while since I tried to find a distro that's installable on my Latitude LM.
<Slor> (40MB memory, if I remember right)
<btQuark_> some question: is there any chance that pulseaudio would get decently integrated into xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's a little light. I tried to install xubuntu Jaunty, with 128MB ram, and it refused
<charlie-tca> btQuark_: not in jaunty
<Slor> I did a low mem RH install a number of years ago on it.
<Slor> I bet my Slack (circa '95) cd set would work, but it probably wouldn't suppor the video or network.
<charlie-tca> Maybe yellowdog linux would work?
<btQuark_> hm. if its going to come some day, integrated better than into ubuntu that would be something
<Slor> dunno.  That machines dedicated to other low-performance-requiring tasks. :)
<charlie-tca> btQuark_: that is what is holding it up. It would be preferred to have working sound
<Slor> I assume the graphical software manager simply accesses apt's repositories
<vinnl> Slor, yes
 * charlie-tca got beat on that one
<charlie-tca> okay, back to compiling
<neozen> salu Laserbeak44
<Laserbeak44> hello neozen
<LordAnubis> Anyone ever have their cursor look like a box of jibberish?
<LordAnubis> It's exceptionally annoying.
<neozen> what file format are the cursors in?
<LordAnubis> It's just my normal pointer, but it looks like a box for some reason.
<LordAnubis> A rather large box.
<LordAnubis> I don't know what file format the cursors are in.
<neozen> that is strange
<LordAnubis> Very
<LordAnubis> And annoying.
<neozen> I'm assuming you're just using one of the out of the box cursors?
<LordAnubis> You can occasionally see the regular mouse pointer under it.
<LordAnubis> I'm using the one that came with xubuntu.
<LordAnubis> I didn't change any of them.
<vinnl> LordAnubis, is this the first time you're experiencing this?
<charlie-tca> In all applications and desktop?
<LordAnubis> Could it be a theme issue?
<LordAnubis> Yes, vinnl.  It's a fairly new install.
<vinnl> LordAnubis, you have never rebooted, logged out or whatever?
<vinnl> *since
<LordAnubis> Yes
<LordAnubis> Several times
<vinnl> :S
<LordAnubis> Tell me about it.
<LordAnubis> I thought it might be a theme issue.
<LordAnubis> Anyone have a clue on to why this happens?
<charlie-tca> It might be theme related
<SiDi> I don't think it directly comes from the GTK *theme*
<LordAnubis> It's just odd
<SiDi> would you mind trying another mouse cursor (in Xfce params -> UI -> mouse cursor or something similar) ?
<LordAnubis> and of course, annoying.
<SiDi> and also, are you using the XFCE composite transparency features ?
<LordAnubis> Lemme chech
<vinnl> Settings Manager->Mouse->Cursor, actually :)
<LordAnubis> What menu is that under.
 * SiDi self slaps.
<LordAnubis> Guess I have to restart x
<LordAnubis> again
<SiDi> LordAnubis: i advise you to try other cursors, to check if you're using free/proprietary drivers, to disable compiz/xfce window transparency
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but that is just log out / log in
<SiDi> it's either related to the mouse cursor files or to the GPU drivers imho
<LordAnubis> Ok, thanks.  I'll try that.
<LordAnubis> brb
<Anubis> It worked Sidi
<Anubis> I just changed the mouse curser back to the default.
<Anubis> Thank you so much.
<Slor> So much for popularity of the "Random Garbage" theme...
<Anubis> Yes, you're right.
<Anubis> I was just using one of the themes that came with Xubuntu
<Anubis> Is there a Ubuntu/Xubuntu channel for DJ's ?
<knome> Anubis, suppose not. there is #xubuntu-offtopic for any kind of discussion, though :)
<Anubis> Thanks knome
<knome> it's a bit quiet sometimes but... :)
<charlie-tca> just invite them over to it
<knome> them?
<charlie-tca> The DJ's
<knome> oh, "them"
<knome> dholbach then ;)
<charlie-tca> yeah, "them"
<yeanomaybe> help
<yeanomaybe> can anyone help me connect the internet to my computer with xubuntu installed?
<yeanomaybe> im currently on a windows computer
<yeanomaybe> hello?
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<yeanomaybe> thanks
<maxxle> Hello! I've troubles with my NetworkManager. I wonder how a package can be added to the default xubuntu distro without documentation?
<neozen> which pkg you trying to install?
<maxxle> I've installed the 'nm-tool' and the NetworkManager. The manpages to BOTH packages don't describe how to set it up.
<neozen> k
<neozen> maxxle: there's a network manager system tray applet available when you install network-manager-gnome
<neozen> once you've installed that package... and run command: nm-applet it should appear in the tray
<neozen> which version of xubuntu are you running?
<neozen> intrepid?
<maxxle> It _IS_ running. But there is nowhere documentation on how to set it up. I need a manpage/help that discribes e.g. /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<neozen> hmmm
<neozen> just poke the nm-applet
<neozen> use mouse
<neozen> it'll create appropriate config file entries
<maxxle> It tells me that my 'ath0' 'not managed'. I want to tweak that... but without documentation.... boring.
<charlie-tca> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<maxxle> mhm....
<maxxle> Thx for your help.
<charlie-tca> You can always do a search from there...
<maxxle> I think it's a package missing completely any manpage. Imho this package should be removed from the repository
<neozen> hey maxxle
<neozen> got something for you
<maxxle> yes?!
<neozen> take a look @ /etc/network/interfaces
<neozen> maxxle: see anything more then loopback?
<maxxle> I've already removed all other entries and restartet all network stuff + network-manager
<neozen> ahh...
<neozen> drat
<maxxle> ok.... i will try to reboot my machine..... Maybe i have more luck after doing this :(...... cya - maybe
<atari> has anyone an iea what the app is called to logout on ubuntu? i'd like to add it. or at elast what app is called
<charlie-tca> You mean it is missing from the panel?
<atari> yeah
<atari> i dont know how, but i removed it ;(
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, add new items, action buttons
<brandonban6> i ran into issues with the xfce-panel when first using it too, I found it to be a little touchy.
<charlie-tca> hehe, that's a good way to put it
<charlie-tca> knome: did it! timer counts down for auto login, no timer for non auto login
<knome> \o/
<knome> charlie-tca, it was basically the same code
<knome> well... :D
<knome> glad it worked out
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit gonna have to send that in again?
<sadmanu> Does anybody knwo if the velocy raptor hard disk from western digital is compatible with linux? Thank you.
<charlie-tca> 400gb works great
<charlie-tca> come to think of it, so does 200gb
<yeanomaybe> i need help again
<yeanomaybe> with my internet connection
<yeanomaybe> im trying to connect to the network in my house which is based off of a windows computer
<yeanomaybe> but the computer with xubuntu installed wont recognize the network
<yeanomaybe> no one?
<brandonban6> patience is a virtue.
<charlie-tca> welll, he did wait two minutes. or did it take two minutes to type everything?
<brandonban6> I'm not sure........but it is time to jet :) take it easy charlie-tca
<yeanomaybe> can anyone help me?
<whileimhere> hi folks anyone try out the newest ubuntu 9.?
<yeanomaybe> i was tryin out new xubuntu
<yeanomaybe> but it wont recognize my network
<yeanomaybe> help plz?
<charlie-tca> whileimhere: yes
<yeanomaybe> the network is based off a windows comp
<whileimhere> how is it"?
<yeanomaybe> ?
<charlie-tca> works fine, if you don't mind a bug or two
<charlie-tca> sound is bad again this week, for me
#xubuntu 2009-03-17
<keres> is this a 64 bit cpu? http://pastebin.com/m5375b04f
<zoredache> keres: don't think so, but don't quote me on that
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a WUSB54GCSv2 and I tried ndiswrapper to get the win drivers to work with ubuntu 8.10 and havent been able to do anything..searching the net hasnt turned up much of anything either anybody else had any luck with these nic's?
<shippo> hello all
<shippo> looking for some assistance getting pyneighborhood up and running
<shippo> it does not find the shared windows folder when attempting to add it in pyn
<shippo> HELLO???
<antonix> anybody ever had any problem configuring language support ... i can't seem to get spanish to stick
<antonix> anybody ever had any problem configuring language support ... i can't seem to get spanish to stick
<mediadragon> Hello! I'm having a bit of trouble installing xubuntu on my laptop. When checking my partitions it gave me a warning message about one of my sectors(?) being HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL, then the partition thing froze at 50%.
<Chai619> anyone awake that knows if its normal for xubuntu install to just hang forever?
<Chai619> anyone?
<luis08> hi everyone! I'm having some resolutions problem... I've changed to 1280x1024, but now all the text looks huge, in the titles, toolbars and so on... and sometimes, when I change the resolution, the panels dissappear... any ideas?
<luis08> hi! how can I lock my screen on xfce? there's no such option in 'quit', such as in gnome
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+del
<TheSheep> there is also a panel applet you can add
<TheSheep> or bind xflock to other key
<taw> Is there some simple way to run 32 bit browser in 64 bit ubuntu?
<taw> looks like vmware esx console plugin doesn't work in my system, and I'd like to try if question is about 64 bit firefox
<luis08> TheSheep, thanks!!
<ablomen> taw, google is usefull... http://www.linux.com/feature/54218 << first hit :)
<taw> ablomen, apparently I was using wrong keywords, spend 30 minutes on pages saying 'script removed, not relevan anymore, etc'
<ablomen> haha ok well my query was: 32bit firefox on 64bit linux :)
<taw> I was searching on ubuntu point of view
<taw> if there wuold be ready to run packages, or something like that
<ablomen> well the link to the ubuntuforums thread in that item has cut-and-pastable content
<taw> anyway, there is no maintainable, packaged solutio for problem
<taw> just wondering why on earth I even installed 64 bit system :-)
<ablomen> heh yeah i always stick to 32b myself
<taw> really stupid move from myself, I must admit
<taw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<bedmunds_> dang it. I got to remember to sign out at home
<taw> bedmunds_, http://www.ctrlproxy.org/
<bedmunds_> thanks taw that's awesome!
<Administrator> im running XAMPP on a xubuntu machine, which is a development web server, and for a reason i dont know of, as of last night, whenever I start XAMPP, my xubuntu wireless connection stops working, and i cant reconnect, i have to restart to connect again
<moz2> anyone got any thoughts on that, because its driving me insane, i cant do anything becasue i got disconnected all the time
<SiDi> isnt xamp for windows ? T_T
<SiDi> moz2, whats your question ?
<moz2> its for both
<SiDi> you mean lamp, i guess
<moz2> yeah
<moz2> im wondering whats happened to my wireless connection
<moz2> the icon for it completely dissaperes
<moz2> at the top, and re plugging in my usb device does not activate it again
<SiDi> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Flamp&sl=fr&tl=en&history_state0=
<SiDi> type "nm-applet" to get the applet back
<SiDi> i guess you somehow modified your file /etc/network/interfaces, that's the only way for nm-applet to stop loading
<moz2> well /etc/network/interfaces hasnt been modified since 25th january, long before i got any problems
<moz2> SiDi: and nm-applet gave me the message that it could not acquire the networkmanagerusersettings service and it is already taken. Return: 3
<moz2> (nm-applet:5928): GLib-GObject-CRTICIAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<SiDi> nm-applet should not launch if /etc/network/interfaces isnt default anyway
<SiDi> i'm really curious about knowing what you did in order to install lamp
<SiDi> apart from modifying this file (or maybe /etc/resolv.conf or /etc/bind9/* files), i don't see how you could break network-manager
<moz2> network manager launches at start up though
<SiDi> you should join #ubuntu and ask there, cause i cant help on things i dont know ;P
<SiDi> and it crashes when you launch apache2 ?
<moz2> and connects to the internet fine, then i telnet in
<moz2> i get "Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7...."
<moz2> then "XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)..."
<moz2> then thats the last message i get, because it disconnects and im telneting in
<moz2> if i do it locally, then i will see other messages about XAMPP starting, the network disconnects after the second message
<moz2> SiDi: anymore thoughts or you stumped?
<SiDi> excuse me, but XAMPP for linux, that sounds like a joke
<SiDi> XAMP is a windows port of LAMP
<SiDi> you're using a linux port of a windows port of native linux apps. :|
<moz2> well its been working fine for a month lol, i start it from /opt/lampp/lampp
<SiDi> and i dont see what telnet has to do with launching a lamp server on your machine
<SiDi> your objective is to have an apache server with php5 and mysql/postgresql server running on your PC, right ?
<moz2> nothing im just saying its useful to do, because i can see what point i lose the connection
<moz2> yeah
<SiDi> well, remove that huge weird xampp thing :P
<SiDi> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Flamp&sl=en&tl=fr&history_state0= that's a google translate of the french doc
<SiDi> just check the name of the apps they install
<SiDi> basically apache2 apache2-php5 mysql a 1/2 other packages
<SiDi> and then you'll have a default install that works just WELL
<SiDi> there also is a package for phpmyadmin
<moz2> thanks
<moz2> it says on the XAMPP for linux page
<moz2> "By the way: In the past this software was called LAMPP but to avoid misconceptions we renamed it to »XAMPP for Linux«. So if you are seeking for LAMPP you're on the right track. ;)"
<SiDi> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Flamp&sl=fr&tl=en *
<SiDi> btw, ubuntu server install CD has cool options for LAMP
<SiDi> you just have to check a box during the install to get a well configured lamp serv
<moz2> dammit i only have an old laptop, that is too old even run uxbuntu lol
<moz2> this installtion seems to have really messed up, its taking like 5 minutes to start, should be about 25 seconds
<moz2> *xubuntu
<moz2> but it just manages, sometiems
<SiDi> erm yes
<SiDi> definately messed :p
<SiDi> show me your /etc/network/interfaces pl0x
<moz2> gunna have to give me a sec i tried restarting xampp and its crashed half way through, i cant even ctrl-c out lol
<moz2> oh xubuntu's crashed completely! not good. i havent messed with anything
<moz2> gunna take a minute to restart, but i can tell you my interfaces file is only two lines long, excluding comments
<moz2> its been working absolutely spot on for weeks, i've been configured my databases with phpmyadmin etc but thats all
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> auto lo
<SiDi> iface lo inet loopback
<SiDi> ?
<moz2> think so
<moz2> just gunna check when its finishing having a heart attack lol
<charlie-tca> SiDi: go take a look at http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html
<moz2> i changed my in lamp/htdocs chmod to 777 from 755 as well
 * charlie-tca been running XAMPP for Linux for 3 years
<moz2> did you ever have it kill your internet connection lol ?
<SiDi> imho xampp is a fat app that does apache+php+mysql, charlie-tca
<SiDi> and i never managed to make it work, while installing those 3 on my own and modding my conf files was just working fine
<charlie-tca> XAMPP is easier to install for testing, and doesn't require the resources that a full apache, php, mysql requires
<charlie-tca> It's great for testing my websites before I put them on public display
<moz2> yeah this is what im doing
<charlie-tca> It also doesn't need the security stuff that a full-blown apache needs
<moz2> SiDi: yeah its got those two lines thats all.
<charlie-tca> no, never killed the connection. It should be separate
<moz2> yeah i cant see how its possible got anything to do with it
<moz2> but my internet will be fine, untill i try starting xampp
<moz2> then all will go horribly wrong
<moz2> and i'll have to restart my computer, to connect to the internet again
<charlie-tca> change the port it runs on, normally it has been set for port 80, I think.
<moz2> how do i do that - sorry not too experienced with running my own web servers
<charlie-tca> Did you set up security on it?
<moz2> charlie-tca: i ran the security script yeah
<moz2> and its told me its secure now, passwords changed etc
<moz2> why?
<charlie-tca> Try changing that back.
<moz2> charlie-tca: how? the security script seems to only add security now to remove it
<moz2> and also i'd need to start mysql it says to change security, and i cant start it without it messing up everything
<charlie-tca> I think I had to reinstall to remove it.
<moz2> if i uninstall it, will it remove my htdocs and databases
<charlie-tca> Try going into lampp/etc/httpd.conf, find the line for Listen 12.23.56.78:80
<charlie-tca> make it say Listen 80
<moz2> ok
<charlie-tca> Also in that file, comment out any LoadModule proxy...
<charlie-tca> then restart xampp and see if that worked
<moz2> ok i ocmmented out loadmodule proxy*
<moz2> but Listen 12.23.56.78:80 was already commented out
<moz2> and Listen 80 was already there
<charlie-tca> okay
<moz2> i get "Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7...."
<moz2> then "XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)..."
<moz2> and now its taking an unusually long time for the next bit
<charlie-tca> that's okay
<moz2> and now yeah, the network disconnected like befor
<moz2> before
<moz2> and as soon as it does that, the rest comes up
<moz2> starting mysql
<moz2> ftp
<moz2> "XAMPP for linux started"
<charlie-tca> try not starting some of those modules, then. one at a time
<moz2> charlie-tca: so it seems like its getting stuck trying something at the point of starting apache with SSL and php5, and when it disconnects it gets past that bit
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it might be the SSL doing it
<moz2> argh, now its crashed again :( xubuntu
<moz2> theres hard drive activitiy, but i cant do anything
<charlie-tca> Find the option to start without ssl
<moz2> oh its back, just took ages
<moz2> gone again, what the hell is going on
<moz2> thats only a little hard drive activity, and its making everything not responding
<charlie-tca> it is trying to start something
<moz2> ok
<moz2> charlie-tca: shall i comment out the ssl_module
<charlie-tca> Isn there a starup option for it?
<moz2> charlie-tca: how do i change or look at the start up options, i thought this load module commands were that
<fbc> What service needs to be running so that thunar sees thumbnails of the videos in a folder?
<charlie-tca> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#382
<charlie-tca> gives the start and stop options. I don't know  that commenting the module out works if you have it set to startssl
<moz2> i should just try starting apache
<moz2> by its self
<moz2> see if that disconnects my network
<fbc> Or that thumbnails get generated
<charlie-tca> better to use the stopssl option from the command line and see what it does
<charlie-tca> I would try the options one at a time to see if one causes the disconnect
<_Pete_> what in the startup script?
<moz2> yeah thats what im just going to do, had to restart though
<charlie-tca> fbc: I don't know how to see the thumbnails
<moz2> _Pete_: no just starting each service one at a time
<charlie-tca> what startup script?
<moz2> startapache
<moz2> startmysql, startftp
<_Pete_> yep
<fbc> moz2, a2enmod ssl
<moz2> whats that
<charlie-tca> in XAMPP?
<fbc> moz2, or just type a2enmod by itself. it ill give you  list of modules to enable
<charlie-tca> vinnl: how do you see thumbnails in thunar?
<fbc> charlie-tca, it's usually comes with the apache-utils package
<vinnl> charlie-tca, like thumbnails...?
<vinnl> Oh xD
<charlie-tca> vinnl: yeah
<vinnl> I think you need a library for that...
<vinnl> Let me see
<charlie-tca> fbc wants to know
<vinnl> !info thunar-thumbnailers
<ubottu> thunar-thumbnailers (source: thunar-thumbnailers): thumbnailers for Thunar file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 188 kB
<vinnl> I suppose that's it fbc  :)
<fbc> vinnl, charlie-tca , awesome
<charlie-tca> thanks, Vinch
<vinnl> np :)
<charlie-tca> thanks, vinnl
<fbc> vinnl, charlie-tca , it says it already installed... how do i invoke it or get it running??
<vinnl> Oh hmm... :S
<vinnl> fbc, not sure if this helps, but you could try running:
<vinnl> /usr/lib/thunar/thunar-vfs-update-thumbnailers-cache-1
<vinnl> (In a terminal window)
<moz2> charlie-tca: its started apache, and i can access my web pages, but no database yet of course, just trying that
<charlie-tca> and it did not kill the connection, yet?
<moz2> yeah its fine, sql started as well now
<moz2> nah it just died lol
<charlie-tca> so it is something in mysql causing it
<moz2> when i ran a terminal command from my php page, a GIMP script
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is the script
<moz2> it seemed to only go wrong when i ran my GIMP script
<moz2> which is what it did briefly before it went completely wrong earlier
<charlie-tca> Did you start php?
<moz2> it starts automatically
<moz2> with u start apache
<moz2> it must have been anyway because my php mysql queries were working
<moz2> oh, the connection just reconnected itself
<charlie-tca> something in the script then?
<moz2> nah cant be
<moz2> the script is nothing to do with the internet, and works fine
<fbc> moz2,  if you don't have a2enmod just do " sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common"
<moz2> fbc: what can i do with it, how can it help ?
<fbc> vinnl, thanks, but it appears to have done nothing..
<vinnl> Sorry, then I don't know of anything else you could try :(
<fbc> moz2, it will allow you to dynamically enable and disable modules within apache without having to go into the conf files
<vinnl> You're using a released version of Xubuntu?
<fbc> vinnl, 8.10
<fbc> moz2, so it you need to enable ssl with the proper syntax that script will do it for you automatically because i think there is a general statement int the new apache 2 conf that will load all module in a specific directory
<fbc> moz2, so that script just copies and does the proper chmod from the modules repository.
<moz2> im so confused lol sorry
<moz2> i just ran lamp/lamp stopssl
<moz2> which is giving the laptop a heart attack as normal
<charlie-tca> if stopping it gives it a heart attack, starting it must also
<fbc> moz2, I'm not familiar with those commands your using.. I usually just do /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start|restart
<_Pete_> what a hashle, another reason to avoid whole lamp altogether
<fbc> moz2, the other command I know for that is "services httpd stop|start|reload|restart"
<moz2> _Pete_: it is quite useful for me, as im not familar enough to run each thing seperately, not experienced with web servers
<fbc> moz2, but you could use "services apache2" in your case also.
<moz2> i dont know what my laptop is doing, its so unresposive after stopping or starting something to do with lampp
<fbc> moz2,  or just "service"  sorry.. remove the s
<_Pete_> personally, if needed to work with webapps would go with rails or j2ee stuff
<_Pete_> and postgres db
<moz2> cant even type anything at the moment, barely any hard drive activity but its not responding
<moz2> so dissapointing, dont know whats happened to this
<moz2> fbc: im using the lampp commands
<_Pete_> is the machine alive at all?
<moz2> startapache, startmysql, stopssl
<moz2> its making noises, it does this after u try stopping or starting something with lampp
<_Pete_> sometimes when local interfaces are down still you can log in via ssh
<moz2> just cant do anything for ages, dont know what its doing
<moz2> everything is fine till lampp starts, then everythign goes as slow as hell and breaks constantly till i restart the whole computer and the cycle begins again
<moz2> _Pete_:  i cant log in remotely either
<moz2> i just typed in "ifconfig" and it got to "if" and took 3 minutes to display the other characters
<moz2> but it sounds like its not doing anything, really confused
<_Pete_> strange, then it's totally fcked up
<fbc> moz2, how did you install lampp?? I usually install everything individually...mysql,apache2,php, pop,smtp,webmin everything seperately.
<moz2> i installed the package XAMPP for linux
<moz2> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<fbc> moz2, hmm i recommed to install a lamp server from the ubuntu server setup... much easier to deal with and manage...
<moz2> unfortunately my laptop  is 128mb ram, and 500mhz
<moz2> lol
<moz2> it can barely cope with xubuntu
<moz2> i dont think ubuntu would work too well sadly
<fbc> moz2,  the reality I'm running mostly debian server, but the one ubuntu server edition that I'm running I'm very happy with.
<genii> the server version works perfectly well without a gui in even as little as 64mb
<fbc> moz2, I think that ubuntu server will run with that... however.. try running TOP see what is hogging up your cpu time.
<fbc> press "i" once it runs to filter out idle processes
<moz2> its been thinking about ifconfig for over 5 minutes now lol
<moz2> so i think thats a way off
<moz2> what on earth is it doing..
<moz2> nah i've restarted, its a total joke
<moz2> do you think i should try ubuntu then?
<moz2> the ubuntu server edition ?
<fbc> moz2, yeah... at least everything will be easier to manage and you won't have unecesary services running like you would with xubuntu.
<moz2> but wait, i need things like GIMP on the server, can i install that?
<fbc> moz2, and considering the low resources your machine has, you really shouldn't be running a GUI.
<moz2> afterwards, i guess its not included
<fbc> moz2, why gimp on your server??
<fbc> moz2, what do you need to do with gimp?
<moz2> the website i am using on the server runs gimp scripts locally on the server
<moz2> is that a problem
<fbc> moz2,  you can convert them to use ffmpeg or someother command-line package?
<moz2> no its quite a complicated script GIMP specific
<fbc> moz2, I've never heard of gimp running without a gui..
<moz2> yeah it can, thats how im doing it at the moment
<moz2> GIMP python scripts
<moz2> with no GUI
<fbc> moz2, than you need a machine with more resources. there's no way around it... you really can't stuff a hummer into a smart...
<moz2> im calling them from a php page
<moz2> but its been working ok on this one! just, i mean for test purproses its been fine
<moz2> till everything has gone strrangely wrong
<fbc> moz2, if you can get gimp to run without a gui, than you can do it for sure...
<moz2> yeah u definately can
<fbc> gimp will install without forcing you to installg nome or xcfe or any of those unless they a dependencies...
<moz2> can you not run a GUI on the server edition at all ?
<fbc> moz2, go for then... your server really does not have the resources for a gui.
<fbc> yes you can, but it would be defeating the purpose in your case.
<moz2> can you turn it on and off ?
<_Pete_> moz2: gui/X is not even installed on default server setup
<fbc> moz2, we are trying to get you the most performance out of your resource limited hardware, and than means cutting out un-necessary stuff like X11 and things like that, as they are resource hogs.
<moz2> i realise that
<moz2> but for me just testing a website and developing, single user, it was working accetably
<moz2> acceptably
<moz2> i mean, could i try reinstalling XAM, is that worth a shot
<moz2> XAMPP
<fbc> moz2, well, you will at least find more support resources with the ubuntu server edition than if your trying to convert xubuntu into a server. You can go directly to the #ubuntu-server channel and get more detailed support there... this channel is really for the xcfe gui support.. although you may find people like me and others that own and operate servers.
<moz2> yeah i appreciate that
<fbc> moz2, np
<moz2> fbc: ok so i will try the server edition i think, hope its not too out of my depth though
<moz2> fbc: to back up my database, should i just take a backup from phpmyadmin?
<fbc> moz2, yeah for sure
<moz2> i can just copy my htdocs and my gimp scripts straight out of the folders
<moz2> its only a small test database so i havent backed it up already
<fbc> moz2,  just ftp down to your desktop.. and bam... blow away your server with an ubuntu-server edition than will assist you with the setup...
<moz2> i dont need to ftp everything i only have a small amount
<fbc> moz2, your brave for trying to turn xubuntu into a server.. it's really not meant for that.   My send choice is centos, but I'm really partial to debian distros since it was what I learned on...
<fbc> moz2, oops I menat second choice.
<moz2> im very unexperienced so i will try ubuntu server as i have some poor experience in xubuntu lol
<fbc> moz2, Not used to typing on a laptop yet.
<charlie-tca> fbc: actually nothing to it, you can install any desktop environment on top of server edition to have a GUI to work from
<moz2> thats handy if i need it
<moz2> i had to update my kernel to using linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.27_i386.deb to allow my wireless usb stick to be detected, is that going to work on server edition ?
<fbc> charlie-tca, yes, tru but at least he won't start with unnecessary service on his resource limited machine.. if not he would startup with tracker running, cups, and stuff like that he won't need to run a lamp server
<charlie-tca> server uses a different kernel, not generic
<fbc> charlie-tca, remember 500nhz and 128 megs of ram
<moz2> lol its a laptop someone gave me for free
<moz2> brought in 1999 i think!
<charlie-tca> yeah, 128MB ram is light. I tried to install jaunty on that, it is slow
<moz2> lol
<moz2> everything be a struggle
<moz2> can forget loading firefox is under 3 minutes
<moz2> *in
<charlie-tca> exactly. and running more than one application will swap out! thus the hard drive activity, it is probably swapping everything
<moz2> yeah i had guessed that
<moz2> isnt firefox quite memory hungry too - not good
<charlie-tca> yes. I use epiphany on the old systems
<charlie-tca> not as memory intensive
<charlie-tca> still uses the mozilla plugins
<fbc> charlie-tca, I thnk just ther kernel will load into the first 128megs everythign ele will be swap.. which is why I said go with a no GUI edition... like ubuntu server, or debian(etch) server
<charlie-tca> the problem is he needs gimp, which will require a GUI
<moz2> no
<moz2> trying running "gimp -i -b '(gimp-quit 0)' " for example
<charlie-tca> no? then go to the server edition without the gui, you are better off.
<moz2> that will load up gimp with no ui, and quit
<charlie-tca> unless you can add some ram to that system
<moz2> not a hope!
<charlie-tca> s/no ui,/no gui,
<fbc> charlie-tca, yeah, he'd have to special order memory for a computer made in 1999...I think they used whatever came before SODIMM.
<moz2> whats s/ amd / mean ?
<moz2> *and
<charlie-tca> sorry, it was a mistake
<fbc> well, gotta run m y super model wife is giving me that dagger look like "I'm ready to leave and your still sitting at the computer..""  bye guys....
<moz2> u can run gimp -i from a telnet client
<charlie-tca> fbc: true, for that portable. My desktops are using pc100 and pc133, and it is still available
<moz2> so thats no GUI right?
<fbc> over and out
<charlie-tca> yes, moz2
<charlie-tca> but my eyes crossed
<charlie-tca> s/ = spelling
<moz2> linux-image-2.6.27-11-server_2.6.27-11.27_i386.deb
<moz2> so i need that one for the server edition yeah?
<charlie-tca> That should work
<moz2> good good
<moz2> hmm is there anyway i can take a backup of my database
<moz2> without using phpmyadmin
<moz2> because i dont want to try starting XAMPP again lol
<charlie-tca> I don't remember
<moz2> ah
<moz2> i will have to try starting apache and mysql then and hope for the best
<moz2> wroked before so long as i didtn run a gimp script
<TheSheep> moz2: mysqldump
<moz2> ah thansk im on there now though, thanks away
<Slonkie> hi is it possible to make some applications automaticly start when i boot into xubuntu?
<brandonban6> Hi Slonkie , Applications Settings > Settings Manager > Autostart Applications.
<Slonkie> but how am i to add something? where do i find appz i installed with apt-get install or trough the package manager?
<zoredache> one method is to look at what files came as part of the package.  Usually the binary you start will be in /usr/bin/
<zoredache> to see the contents use dpkg -L packagename or look at the 'list files' for the package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Slonkie> Thanks!
<Slonkie> /usr/bin/ was where they were placed :)
<zoredache> freequently you can guess.  So Mousepad, just run 'mousepad', for pidgin run 'pidgin' and so on
<TheSheep> you can also grep in /usr/share/applications
<Javier_Brat> hi all :) what is official language here?
<knome> Javier_Brat, english
<Javier_Brat> well, try to speak clearly :)
<knome> Javier_Brat, what is your main language?
<Javier_Brat> czech :)
<Javier_Brat> I have a problem with locking screen when my lid is closed (IBM T40). Googled for 2 days and still nothing working
<knome> right... i don't think we have a czech ubuntu channel :)
<knome> i have very little experience with those issues :/
<Javier_Brat> we have czech ubuntu channel on jabber, but this should be xubuntu :) I give it a try
<knome> right.
<Javier_Brat> my other problem is sudoers xD
<knome> did you modify it?
<Javier_Brat> yep, with visudo, read a lot
<knome> you should never edit sudoers file
<Slonkie> Hi, i was just wondering, as i look upon my CPU usage bar and it says my CPU is only running 1000mhz per core. but actually my CPU is 1900mhz per core, how do i change this?
<Javier_Brat> Slonkie: I suppose governor apllet (plugin)
<Javier_Brat> knome: I want to run smbmount and one my script without entering a password
<knome> Slonkie, are you doing something cpu intensive?
<Slonkie> no
<Slonkie> not really.. but i just want it to be 1900mhz when it's plugged in and 1000mhz when it's on battery
<knome> Slonkie, try to and see if the cpu runs 1900 then.
<Slonkie> how would you suggest i try doing some load on the cpu?
<knome> Slonkie, there's no real reason to force it running 1900. it should automatically, when you do something cpu intensive
<knome> ermm..
<knome> Slonkie, 'ls -R /*' should be fine.
<knome> Slonkie, if not, open two terminals and run simultaneously.
<Javier_Brat> well, sudoers working :) don't know how is it possible, but it works xD
<atari> does anyone know how to generate an old-fashioned xorg.conf?
<Supavisah> How to get those cool statistics on your desktop in XUbuntu?
<rocko> widgets Supavisah
<Supavisah> I thought so
<Supavisah> but couldn't find it in the package manager
<rocko> it depends you can do it a bunch of ways
<rocko> the xfce panel offers stuff like that
<rocko> can you use 3d?
<rocko> if you can the awm is pretty cool for that
<rocko> but you will need 3d enabled in xfce
<rocko> I mean for the desktop to be able to use 3d
<rocko> composite
<rocko> or use compiz
<Supavisah> I know..
<Supavisah> Compiz Fusion.
<IAmWill> my media keys on my laptop stopped working, and sound is now coming out of both speakers and headphones as if they were one... (when i plug the headphones in, they dont shut the speakers off) .......  can anyone else assist
#xubuntu 2009-03-18
<alienkid> I guys is there anyone that is good at create the buttons for an emerald theme?
<alienkid> anyone?
<pronto> so when i log into xfce (insalled base eeebuntu, then xfce4) i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1363937
<Edga1> ﻿hello everyone
<Edga1> ﻿I have ubuntu(by default gnome), and I have already installed the xfce, I'm on xfce
<Edga1> ﻿I would like to know how to show my Desktop files that I have in my personal_folder/MyDesktop/ in that gnome shows in the Desktop, how do I set this in Xfce?
<j1mc> TheSheep: howdy :)
<cmanns> Hey guys does xubuntu use xfce 4.6?
<j1mc> cmanns: xubuntu 9.04 will use xfce 4.6
<cmanns> ah
<j1mc> it will be out at the end of april
<cmanns> so xubuntu is just ubuntu + xfce?
<cmanns> I've never used any of the ubuntus :P
<j1mc> yes, the ubuntu core operating system, with the xfce desktop environment
<cmanns> ah
<j1mc> what has sparked your interest in xfce/xubuntu?
<pronto> cmanns: i know you from some where o.o
<cmanns> probably pronto
<cmanns> j1mc, only desktop manager i use is xfce
<cmanns> Never tried ubuntu's but I thought hell if xubuntu is on 4.6 may as well
<pronto> cmanns: mind if i pm you?
<cmanns> gof or it
<Mood> cmanns: xubuntu does not have all the packages that ubuntu has (including xfce). some things that are not included by default: apache, mysql, php, samba, etc
<cmanns> ah
<brandonban6> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<j1mc> Mood: what do you mean?  xubuntu and ubuntu use the exact same repositories.  if you can install something on ubuntu, you can also install it on xubuntu.
<Mood> jlmc: i meant "out of the box"
<j1mc> well, the desktop version of ubuntu doesn't include apache and mysql out of the box, either.  :)
<Mood> j1mc: man, you're second char "1" confused the heck out of me... thought it was an "ell", lol
<j1mc> :)
<brandonban6> I've installed the latest flash.so from adobe and i"ve installed gnash, but no go when it comes to flash videos on the web. Just shows a black screen. :( Any thoughts?
<Laserbeak43> how do i split a partition in half  on the sda that is running the OS being used at the same time?
<genii> You can't
<brandonban6> here's a screenshot of my flash issue: http://tinyurl.com/cdpzf7
<pronto> so when i log into xubuntu, i get this error message, and then xfce crashes http://pastebin.ca/1364004
<pronto> i've tried reinstalling xfce already
<cody-somerville> pronto, rm ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<cody-somerville> Your configuration file is causing xfce4-session to segfault it looks like
<pronto> no luck :(
<pronto> o.o
<pronto> i fixed it
<pronto> i removed everything under /ext/xdg/autostart
<cody-somerville> So /etc/xdg/autostart/eeepc-statusicon.desktop must have been the problem
<pronto> not sure, because before i just was like "f--- it" and removed them all, i tried to just remove that one
<jimisrvrox> Hey guys I have a wusb54gcsv2 and I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice on ubuntu 8.10 so then I tried drivers for v1 and no dice..im wondering what I can do to make the damn thing work!
<pronto> whack it with a hammer!
<jimisrvrox> hah
<pronto> speed booster?
<jimisrvrox> I sure gave the linksys support dude an eye full last night telling them shit about it..
<jimisrvrox> yeah
<jimisrvrox> whats funny is i have a v1 card adn it works fine on all machines
<pronto> i;ve had issues with those, but that was like 4 years ago
<jimisrvrox> yeah well it was unexpected to me..but meh..
<jimisrvrox> atleast im not worrying about conflicker on winblows :D
<jimisrvrox> I got a guy I think Im just gonna trade for a pci
<jimisrvrox> bc I have a pci in this box and it works fine
<jimisrvrox> I think its just one of those lack of driver support things
<pronto> isn't there a way to get around that
<jimisrvrox> well I tried ndis with both the v2 and v1 drivers
<jimisrvrox> and went as far as -a to assign it to the nic
<jimisrvrox> and reboot and both times got stuck at starting bluetooth
<jimisrvrox> so i pulled a x fix and -r ndiswdm
<jimisrvrox> to get back to where I was
<jimisrvrox> where I get when checking ifconfig wlan0 up is error flags no device something like that
<jimisrvrox> so ifconfig shows nothing
<jimisrvrox> hey forces
<forces> hola
<jimisrvrox> hablas ingles or no?
<pronto> you scared him D:
<pronto> wait , i need to wait up
<Puppet_Master> Hello
<Puppet_Master> I have some troubles with xubuntu 8.10 on my laptop
<Puppet_Master> impossible to read a CDROM
<forces> Puppet_Master, try to burn again
<Puppet_Master> forces, burn ?
<Puppet_Master> I just can't read any CD
<Puppet_Master> Original or burned
<forces> Puppet_Master, did you configure your bios?
<Puppet_Master> I have just made the test this morning
<Puppet_Master> I don't look anything in bios
<Puppet_Master> it works fine before whith liveUSB kubuntu an M$ WXp
<Puppet_Master> and*
<Puppet_Master> I take a look
<forces> if the problem is the disc
<forces> burn it again
<Puppet_Master> the disc works fine in other PC
<Puppet_Master> and in this one when I boot on Windows or LiveUSB
<Puppet_Master> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132849/
<Puppet_Master> is this talks to anybody ?
<zoredache> perhaps your cdrom has failed
<Puppet_Master> only on one computer
<Puppet_Master> with xubuntu
<Puppet_Master> it works on the same computer under windows (damned)
<forces> that doesn't mean that your cdrom it's ok
<zoredache> I mean the actualy cdrom-drive has failed.  If the disk is good, then your drive may be bad
<Puppet_Master> no sure it works on 4 PCs, that means my CD is bad ...
<Puppet_Master> but the drive works fine with LiveUSB and Windows
<Puppet_Master> and it reads DVD fine with this xubuntu
<Puppet_Master> it don't read any CDROM
<zoredache> if it doesn't read any disk, that sounds like a drive failure...
<Puppet_Master> no it don't read any "CDROM" only with the installed xubuntu
<Puppet_Master> it works fine wiht liveUSB kubuntu and windows
<Puppet_Master> with*
<Slor> Probably more an X server question than specifically xubunu, but...
<Slor> If I replace an OLD ATI card with a not-as-old nVidia card in my xubuntu box and power it up, is X smart enough to pick up the type of new card and load appropriate video server and all?
<Slor> I'm no expert on the innerworkings of xfree86
<Slor> or xorg, I guess is what it is now?
<TheSheep> it will use the free nv driver
<TheSheep> you will have to use the system->hardware drivers  menu to install proprietary nvidia driver if you want acceleration support
<Slor> I'm ok with whatever ubuntu provides out of the box, as long as I won't have issues with x trying to start up and not knowing how to handle the new video card and get proper resolution and all that.
<TheSheep> in the worst case it will ask you to reconfigure X
<TheSheep> with a dialog box with a 'reconfigure x' button
<Slor> I'll check out the proprietary driver install, though - thanks.
<Slor> I expect that's similar to the install process for certain wireless cards in laptops.
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<land> has anyone tried Mono-2.2_OpenSUSE-11.0?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I got this wusb54gcsv2 that I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice tried the -a to assign it and still no dice. I also have a v1 of the same nic that does work on my boxes and tried the v1 set of drivers and still nothing. Anybody have any luck with these nics? Cant find much of anything on the net on it either.
<brandonban6> anyone running a 8600 GT card?
<TheSheep> GeForce 8600M GT
<TheSheep> brandonban6: macbook pro?
<brandonban6> nah, an old dell. I'm updating the card and was curious what drivers the Nvidia has out (i'm using an old ATI Radeon XR300 right now)....It looks like the latest version Nvidia has released is 177. So I was curious if anyone using that platform, and if so, how well was it running.
<uberNoob> howdy folks, can someone tell me how to set panel transparency in xfce?
<TheSheep> uberNoob: in settings-> window manager settings->compositor enabled compositing
<TheSheep> uberNoob: then right-click on the panel, select preferences, and move the new shiny 'transparency' slider
<uberNoob> TheSheep: duh; yeah, I'm used to gnome so for me this xfce is new. I have to say, my 5 year old machine loves it. Thank you.
<uberNoob> TheSheep: how about changing the transparency of the panels?
<TheSheep> 17:02 < TheSheep> uberNoob: then right-click on the panel, select preferences,  and move the new shiny 'transparency' slider
<uberNoob>  TheSheep: thank you
<TheSheep> brandonban6: it runs well
<poopuse1> hi can someone explain me this : i just installed xubuntu 8.04 loged in as a user clicked at updates and then os asks me to enter root password...and i am thinking "i don't remeber setting one" so i enter user password and everything works.user pass = admin pass?i am confused
<knome> poopuse1, the first set user is marked as administratotr.
<genii> poopuse1: *buntu uses sudo which comes back to the user's password
<knome> poopuse1, that means he has sudo rights. everytime it asks for roto password, just enter yours.
<poopuse1> thank you gentleman.
<poopuse1> bye
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I got this wusb54gcsv2 that I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice tried the -a to assign it and still no dice. I also have a v1 of the same nic that does work on my boxes and tried the v1 set of drivers and still nothing. Anybody have any luck with these nics? Cant find much of anything on the net on it either.
<poopuser> hi again.sound problem : i got two sound cards - one is integrated and 2nd is some type of soundblaster.how can i determinate without looking into case model of 2nd card define it as only one that should be used and run 5.1 speakers?thx in advance
<brandonban6> does anyone know of an equivalent to Belarc Advisor for linux?
<TheSheep> brandonban6: we have no idea what that is
<TheSheep> brandonban6: maybe you could be a little more descriptive...
<vinnl> The website says "personal PC audit"
<vinnl> Sounds like a typical Windows app :P
<brandonban6> TheSheep, it is a pc audit tool for windows. It list everything out from hardware, to software license keys.
<TheSheep> brandonban6: dpkg -l
<TheSheep> brandonban6: and lshw
<brandonban6> lol @ vinnl , actually I need it because i have a machine that won't boot into windows, so I am on it with a live cd trying to capture the CS3 license :(
<vinnl> Haha
<TheSheep> brandonban6: ah, so you want a linux software that would scan *windows* for licenses?
<vinnl> No I don't suppose you'll be able to do that with an application, though perhaps you can find where Adobe stores the key
<brandonban6> TheSheep,  yes, that is a much better way to phrase my question. I need something like magic jelly bean or belarc to run from live linux on a windows fs, and pull licenses
<brandonban6> good thought TheSheep
<brandonban6> sorry, i meant vinnl
<vinnl> :)
<TheSheep> brandonban6: maybe you could run those windows programs with wine...
<TheSheep> but it's probably pretty hopeless
<brandonban6> meh, hopeless just translates to significant challenge for the everyday geek.
<TheSheep> sure, just reverse-engineer how Adobe did this, and you're home
<vinnl> That's the spirt :)
<brandonban6> I like the wine idea though, I'm using backtrack's live cd which comes with wine pre-configured.
<brandonban6> lol......thanks.
<TheSheep> brandonban6: you will probably have to tell those programs to check the system on disk, not wine, somehow
<TheSheep> by hopeless I meant "might be not worth the effort"
<vinnl> TheSheep, if BelArc can retrieve the license key then he'll probably be able to as well :)
<gorgut> Hey folks, I'm trying to follow the wiki entry to enable PulseAudio and apprently it's written for gnome. What is the XFCE equivalent to "System -> Preferences -> Sound and make sure that Enable Software Sound Mixing is checked. Also, under the Sounds Tab, I set devices to Autodetect."
<gorgut> Also, apparently, my Pulseaudio server is not running. /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start doesn't seem to work
<Slor> hey folks - got another heardware upgrade question for ya....
<Slor> If I add move my hard drives from the built-in (SLOW) IDE controller to an add-on Ultra speed card, will the system still be able to boot/mount properly when I turn it back on?
<Slor> And perhaps I need to disable the first IDE controller in the system bios as well...
<TheSheep> Slor: you might need to change the root= kernel option at boot
<TheSheep> Slor: press esc when butting, select your kernel in the menu, press 'e' to edit the entry...
<Slor> cool.  then I can change it in grub config once I find the right one.
<TheSheep> yes
<Slor> other volumes should mount according to their labels?
<gorgut> bbl
<TheSheep> Slor: aah, right, actually all volumes should mount according to UUIDs
<TheSheep> Slor: so it should just work (tm)
<Slor> even for root?
<TheSheep> yes
<Slor> I'm planning to shoot for a "just-work" combo video and ide controller upgrade tonight. :)
<Slor> thanks
<brandonban6> okay, how about this instead. Anyone have an idea how to edit a windows registry from Linux? (**looking at using ultimate bootloader)
<sinbox> in xubuntu 8.04 when I do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it only asks a couple of questions about my keyboard then exits and I end up with crappy screen resolutions on ly available, any reason for that?
<TheSheep> sinbox: xorg.conf is now empty
<TheSheep> sinbox: it autodetects everything instead
<sinbox> it obviously doesn't for me :)
<sinbox> just to be sure I have a prehistoric "3D RAGE PRO" display adapter
<sinbox> none of the threads I found in the forums actually had a fix for that, and I don't have a spare PCI slot to put in a decent graphic card , this is the onboard video chi[
<Slor> Someone in here the other day told me support has been dropped for that card.
<sinbox> can I still edit xorg.conf manually and force it's use?
<Slor> I have one myself, which is why I remember. :)
<sinbox> thanks for the good news
<sinbox> :'(
<Slor> lemme see if I hav ethe specifics in my log here.
<Slor> sinbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133192/
<sinbox> I'll take a peek thanks Slor
<sinbox> that forced autodetection and not getting the details you need is a bit annoying really, wouldn't be a problem if I had a spare PCI slot but I don't
<sinbox> might have to downgrade the machine to 7.10 :/
<Slor> I'm still running 7.04 on my machine with that card, and it works fine.
<TheSheep> look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what it is detecting
<TheSheep> sinbox: yes, you can force graphics settings with xorg.conf
<TheSheep> at lest for now
<TheSheep> least
<Slonkie> How do i turn on hidden files temp. in a folder?
<dj_bushido> are you talking about thunar?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: ctrl+h
<dj_bushido> if so, in the View menu, there is a checkbox for "show hidden items"
<Slonkie> Thank you TheSheep.
<sinbox> tha is what I've been trying TheSheep reverting to the last "good" config now, and I'll set it manually as ever or make a script of sorts to run it on boot
<TheSheep> sinbox: you don't have to run it on boot
<TheSheep> sinbox: xubuntu won't modify it
<Slonkie> anyone keen on thunderbird? I'd like to get my outlook 2007 emails imported into it, anyone know howto?
<alienkid> Hi guys trying to get compiz and emerald set up on Xubuntu, but running into a problem with the shade button(probably stick button too but not that far yet) that in the theme I am trying to make all the buttons sould be on the same row but emerald seems to think that buttons like shade should be pushed up a little bit so here's my question:
<alienkid> How come with emerald as the decorator the shade button is ALWAYS not in line(it's pushed up a little) with the rest of the buttons(I think stick is too)? How do I fix it?(without recompiling)
<alienkid> I have tried asking in #compiz-fusion but no one replied.
<sinbox> Slonkie not sure, have you tried installing thunderbird on the machine where outlook 2007 is to see if it lets you import them there, then copy that profile over
<gorgut> lo folks
<sinbox> TheSheep, xubuntu actually gets the screen res OK but I often boot into fluxbox and that gets it wrong so I have to adjust it with xrandr, guess I can just add a line in the fluxbox startup file to do that
<alienkid> Anyone?
<alienkid> no one eh. Well bye.
<sinbox> /var/log/Xorg.0.log sure makes for mind numbing reading, it seems to load 2 modules from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers, not sure which I would have to set if make a forced xorg.conf now, or maybe just leave the device section alone and just adjust the monitor and screen section, that should do it
<jarnos> How do you configure "gvfs-open ftp://hostname" open by e.g. Thunar?
<jarnos> ..instead of firefox.
#xubuntu 2009-03-19
<n2diy>  What's the rick trick to setting up system sounds? I can't find the settings in the menus, do I have to DL something?
<CentHOGG> Hi, I have a question.. to install LXDE from ubuntu server what 'sudo apt-get install xxx' is used? would I have to install the entire Xubuntu-desktop? thx in advance
<Ish> if anyone knows of some nifty bluetooth programs, throw em out there, it would be appreciated
<CentHOGG> hi
<CentHOGG> anyone here
<Ish> i'm here
<Ish> alone
<Ish> in the dark
<CentHOGG> hi
<Ish> hello CentHOGG
<CentHOGG> nifty bluetooth progs
<Ish> yez, i needs them
<CentHOGG> actually I've only used it sparingly and on XP
<Ish> kdebluetooth hasn't done much for me
<CentHOGG> bitpim
<CentHOGG> for a phone?
<Ish> yeah
<CentHOGG> i used bitpim on XP once or twice
<CentHOGG> it takes all the info from your phone and mirror/sync
<Ish> oh nice
<Ish> thanks
<CentHOGG> maybe it's linux too
<CentHOGG> i dunno
 * Ish gives a tip of the hat
<Ish> i did an apt-cache search and it's there
<CentHOGG> great
<Ish> http://i42.tinypic.com/20aq4jt.jpg  <--check that out, it's what happens when i boot
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to install the BCM4813 nic and because I had a usb for whatever reason I cannot blacklist ssb or get it out of modprobe
<jimisrvrox> when I try to wake the card up which is on wlan1 It tells me siocsifflags no device
<jimisrvrox> hey izak
<jimisrvrox> are you good with wireless drivers?
<izak> nope :D
<izak> just joined here to try finding out hot to se t one up
<izak> :/
<izak> how to set one up*
<jimisrvrox> o oh
<jimisrvrox> ok*
<psychic> hi
<psychic> my xubuntu is giving me issues
<psychic> new to it
<psychic> ...
<psychic> if any one is on here pls give me a message within the next 1.5 mins b4 i lay down
<psychic> it wont fill the whole screen on my toshiba and its ssh files wont work for my friend to remote access it
<psychic> anyone
<psychic> ?
<psychic> xubuntu assistance
<psychic> ?
<psychic> xubuntu assistance
<psychic> ?
<slimjimflim> psychic, what's wrong?
<psychic> i just installed xubuntu on a toshiba satelite
<slimjimflim> ok good job
<psychic> and its ssh files aren't working  which i found out because i asked a friend to remote assist me
<slimjimflim> dunno
<psychic> my screen is only the size of a windows safe mode screen
<psychic> maybe a bit smalled
<psychic> smaller
<slimjimflim> when i do sudo apt-get update i get the following...can anyone help?  this just started a minute ago
<slimjimflim> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<slimjimflim> along w/ other messages saying packages weren't dled/installed
<slimjimflim> that seems to be the important part
<psychic> im also having that problem
<psychic> are u on a toshiba
<slimjimflim> no
<psychic> or laptop?
<psychic> o
<psychic> my top and bottom menu bars also disappeared
<psychic> lol
<psychic> i found out how to get them back tho
<psychic> i've been here for like an hr
<psychic> no ones giving support
<psychic> add paradigm9x on aim
<psychic> if u got it
<psychic> he'll stepp u through when he comes back on
<psychic> tell him flexx sent u
<psychic> lol
<Iszak> how do I get more than 2 desktops?
<Iszak> Found it, don't worry :p
<Iszak> How do I install a theme...
<TheSheep> unpack it to ~/.themes
<Iszak> I did..?
<TheSheep> voila!
<Iszak> Do I need to restart?
<TheSheep> no
<Iszak> It's not showing up in themes.
<TheSheep> are you sure it's a gtk or xfce theme?
<Iszak> definitely gtk
<Iszak> It's got index.theme in it.. and all
<TheSheep> it has a gtkrc file?
<odysseas> Hi guys, does the default xubuntu installation include tools to create a dial up connection?
<TheSheep> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Slonkie> Hello. How do i add new repository in xubuntu?
<gorgut> Slonkie: are you using synaptic?
<Slonkie> sometimes.. mostly if the application i need is in there
<gorgut> which repo are you trying to add? A third-party repo or one from Canonical?
<Slonkie> a third party.. its http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<Slonkie> I'm wanting to install Amarok
<gorgut> you should be able to install amarok from the repos you have installed
<Slonkie> When i search for Amarok nothing comes up
<gorgut> pull open a terminal and do a 'sudo apt-get install amarok'
<Slonkie> but is that the newest version of amarok?
<gorgut> well
<Slonkie> i want 2.0.1.1
<gorgut> ok. one sec
<gorgut> ok
<gorgut> do you normally use synaptic or the command line?
<Slonkie> the commandline mostly
<gorgut> ok. you need to pop open your favorite text editor and add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gorgut> make sure to sudo that
<Slonkie> okay
<gorgut> if you used nano, it would be 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Slonkie> ye
<Slonkie> I should add this line right: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" ?
<gorgut> that sounds right... not sure for that particular one, but seems to be in the right format
<Slonkie> that's what's on their website so i guess that's right
<gorgut> sounds good :)
<gorgut> make sure to do an 'sudo apt-get update' when you get it saved
<Slonkie> Thanks :)
<gorgut> no problem
<ivve> Hoi, I got a question regarding Remote Desktop
<ivve> Where can I find the settings in xubuntu to open up permissions for remote desktop use?
<ivve> in ubuntu there's Remote Desktop to change permissions etc, but where do I change that in xubuntu?
<Slonkie> I've got 1 harddrive which i seperated into 2, one with windows and one with xubuntu, is it possible to access the files on the windows harddrive from xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes,
<charlie-tca> !pyneighborhood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slonkie> well i can't use shares can i? Since the windows would be offline while im in xubuntu?
<Slonkie> Isen't it possible to mount the ntfs drive?
<charlie-tca> Yes, just mount it like any other drive
<Slonkie> Can you help me mounting?
<charlie-tca> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> just a minute
 * charlie-tca kicks 'bot
<brandonban6> lol
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: create a directory in /mnt or /media
<charlie-tca> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows_drive
<land> !applets
<ubottu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<Slonkie> done charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Then use mount to use it: sudo mount /dev/drive_to_mount /mnt/windows_drive
<Slonkie> so how do i find the name of the drive?
<charlie-tca> Then you can access it using thunar or command line, like any other drive
<charlie-tca> open thunar, go to /dev/disk/by-path and look at properties of the listed drives.
<charlie-tca> It should be sda1, maybe?
<charlie-tca> should only be about 3-4 listed, windows, Xubuntu, swap, home if on separate partition
<Slonkie> so.. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows_drive ?
<Slonkie> yep that worked, that awesome, thank you charlie-tca.. Will it now automaticly be mounted everytime i boot xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no, for that you have to add it to /etc/fstab
<Slonkie> do i just add the mount line i wrote above?
<Slonkie> or both the mount line and the create dir line?
<charlie-tca> similar to the mount line.
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, if I may make a suggestion, I like to use "sudo fdisk -l" to get it a nice readout of your devices. As long as you know the size of the drive, you are usually in good shape :)
<Slonkie> in fstab the other devices have some pretty fancy lines with info
<charlie-tca> /dev/??? /mnt/windows_drive    ntfs    relatime        0       2
<charlie-tca> Make that last 2 a 0
<charlie-tca> I think that will work
<Slonkie> All right. I'll try
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: yes, all suggestions are welcome.
<brandonban6> also, I'm not sure why but sometimes you need to indicate ntfs as ntfs-3g in fstab, or else reads it a bad fs.
<Slonkie> what charlie-tca said diden't work :(
<charlie-tca> That's probably why
<Slonkie> so should i add -3g to ntfs?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> disclaimer: I do not use windows or NTFS file systems
<Slonkie> all right :P
<charlie-tca> Sorry, Slonkie
<Slonkie> just gonna try reboot agian
<Slonkie> no don't be. just glad i'm getting help :)
 * charlie-tca hates giving bad advice
<brandonban6> hehe :).........that's one area i'm okay in..........i'm a desktop admin running ubuntu 8.10 in windows environment.
<charlie-tca> Then why am I trying to help Slonkie ?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<brandonban6> you were on the gun! ............ and as I said, I'm at work, I try to hop in when I can. Usually people have buggy problems, in which your much better suited for anyway :)
<Slonkie> That dident help either :/
<brandonban6> Slonkie, type in terminal "sudo mount -a"
<brandonban6> does it give an error?
<Slonkie> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<brandonban6> can you paste the line in here?
<Slonkie> wait.. maybe i did something wrong.. just gonna try rebooting agian
<brandonban6> kk
<Slonkie> aha. It workes :P Thanks
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, I never did get my xubuntu box running with flash....:(
<charlie-tca> now that I believe! flash is a major pain to get working.
<brandonban6> yeah, i'm dropping an Nvidia GeForce 8600GT in that box tomorrow night. And then i'll go back to focusing on getting it working. It is so frustrating....it recognizes flash is installed, but screens just so up black.
 * brandonban6 needs to work on typing more clear, my fingers don't keep up with my mind
<charlie-tca> Might be the video card won't support it. although that is rare.
<brandonban6> yeah, it is an old ATI card.......I find the drivers to be buggy. I'll at least feel better with Nvidia + Compiz.
<charlie-tca> True. I like Nvidia, myself. It gives me less problems than ATI, on almost everything.
<returnCode> irc.azzurra.org
<returnCode> irc://irc.azzurra.org
<brandonban6> will xubuntu 9.04 carry the new themes too?
<charlie-tca> What new themes?
<brandonban6> ubuntu 9.04 is going to have three new themes including Dust.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is going to have a new theme, already in the daily images. It will not automatically be changed if you are running Jaunty, though
<charlie-tca> excuse me, it the desktop wallpaper we out, not the theme yet
<brandonban6> gotchya
<charlie-tca> We also got the new gdm theme out
<brandonban6> oh, are there screen shots?
<charlie-tca> yes, if I can find them now
<brandonban6> lol......i'm googling, but so much shows up when you type that in
<charlie-tca> no, google probably won't show you
<charlie-tca> here they are: http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/9.04%20Jaunty/Artwork%20mockups/jaunty-wall-mockup.png
<charlie-tca> http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/9.04%20Jaunty/Artwork%20mockups/jaunty-gdm-mockup-3.png
<brandonban6> oh those look good!!
<charlie-tca> Got them on the desktop image today.
<brandonban6> nice! I'm getting excited for the release date! It's coming up very quick!
<poopuser> hi all.i would like to commit minimal barebones install from alternate cd 8.04.can i and i yes how can i do so?
<charlie-tca> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<charlie-tca> or,
<genii> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<charlie-tca> or select F4 and install a command-line system. then add the apps you want one at a time
<poopuser> thank you for the tip but can i do it with alternate cd?let's say i don't have internet connection
<poopuser> well when i am pressing f4 there is sign / button - normal displayed at the bottom of screen and i don't see any option to change it
<charlie-tca> From the menu of the alternate cd? Which version is this?
<poopuser> hardy
<charlie-tca> Does your cd pass Check cd for defects?
<poopuser> i din't checked it for defects but 'normal' install went smooth
<charlie-tca> It should have a menu across the botton, F1 help F2 Language F3 keymap F4 Modes F5 Accessibility F6 Options
<poopuser> yes it dose have this kind of menu but when i press f4 there is word 'normal' displayed on the bottom of screen and that's all
<charlie-tca> F4 is a four line menu. If you don't see all of it, hit the down arrow two times, and hit enter. It may be off your screen
<poopuser> i do so.than you
<poopuser> bye
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<poopuser> *thank
<tupacamaru> Hello. I am here looking for some advice. I've got an old imac g3 and I want to install xubuntu on it. Problem is, the CD tray is broken. How else could I go about installing it? It's for a community center.
<charlie-tca> Maybe you could do a netinstall? !netinstall
<tupacamaru> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gorgut> maybe a USB stick?
<tupacamaru> I've got a USB stick but I couldn't get the mac to boot from it
<TheSheep> did you hold option key while it booted?
<tupacamaru> I've tried many things, though they are all worth trying again
<tupacamaru> i appreciate the help!
 * TheSheep knows little about macs, about ppc macs even less
<tupacamaru> yeah, they are a mystery to me. so in linux, honestly!
<gorgut> My svideo to RCA cable should be here today. Do i need any special drivers or anything to get my Svideo output working on my Dell Latitude D600?
<gorgut> video card is  ATI Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<agracey> does anybody have experience running TF2 on xubuntu?
<agracey> is anybody there?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zoredache> you might try asking in #ubuntu, there are more people there, and the window enviroment shouldn't make any difference
<agracey> I would like to install xubuntu on my gaming computer since I just wiped out the windows install
<agracey> ok, just reposted in #ubuntu
<atari> is it possible to setup a personal xorg.conf?
<atari> i noly has that "auto configured" xorg.conf in /etc/X11 :/
<knome> atari, you are free to edit that file.
<atari> so i can add some sections i'd like to?
<knome> yes
<knome> atari, you only need to edit with sudo.
<atari> ok
<atari> so then i'll try that...
<atari> thx knome
<knome> but remember, we don't take any responsibility for broken systems because editing xorg.conf. :)
<knome> only edit what you know.
<atari> yeah sure ;)
<atari> i know hacking the xorg.conf, that's why i want to do it by myself ;)
<knome> right.
<gorgut> Hey, guys
<gorgut> is there a xinerama setup util somewhere? GUI or ncurses?
<gorgut> maybe I'm going about this the wrong way. Can someone suggest a way to clone the output of the screen on my laptop to the S-Video output on my ATI Radeon card?
<charlie-tca> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gorgut> well, i'm not sure if xinerama is what I should be using
<charlie-tca> Probably !DualHead, then. It should be one or the other.
<gorgut> i only want to use the s-video out sometimes
<charlie-tca> !DualHead
<knome> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<gorgut> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> I hope it is one of those, anyway.
<gorgut> dualhead clone output appears to be what I want
<gorgut> ok... i'm looking at my xorg.conf and it's VERY short... the monitor sections look nothing like an other xorg.conf i've ever seen... just "configured monitor device"
<jdnwest> Am I an idiot for wanting to PXE BOOT (not install) a customized xubuntu immage
<charlie-tca> gorgut: You can add whatever you need. Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu now use automatic Xorg configuration, so that short file is normal.
<gorgut> charlie-tca, ok cool. Thanks. Didn't know if I was going about this the wrong way
<charlie-tca> for most people, the short file works fine now.
<gorgut> how can i see which driver i'm using for video?
<gorgut> and the BusID?
<charlie-tca> BusID should be from "lspci -vv"
<charlie-tca> video driver is in /var/log/Xorg.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gorgut> i don't see the BusID in lspci -vv
<charlie-tca> That's because I gave you the wrong command. Try "sudo lshw" instead.
<gorgut> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry :(
<gorgut> no worries :)
<gorgut> charlie-tca, what am I looking for in the Xorg.0.log to tell me the driver? i see " LoadModule: "extmod" " is that it?
<gorgut> that's right after my ATI info for the card
<charlie-tca> something to do with video. It should give a list, and you will see "radeon" or fglrx, I think those are the two ATI drivers now.
<rocko> what do you stop prate? gorgut
<rocko> is it true that you don't like to prate?
<brandonban6> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zoredache> dirvish is wonderful for needing to make lots of incremental backups....
<brandonban6> thanks zoredache I will look into that!
<brandonban6> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tavasti> I vote also for dirvish
<brandonban6> the ">" output will replace a text file if there is one there already with the same name, correct?
<tavasti> yes
<gorgut> bah. wireless card crapped out on me
<zoredache> the > will overwrite the existing file with anything new
<brandonban6> and >> will merge ?
<zoredache> >> will append anything to the end of the file
<charlie-tca> gorgut: should be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/133929/
<charlie-tca> towards the bottom, you see my driver is "nv"
<gorgut> charlie-tca, ok. sweet. Apparently i'm using "radeon" Would you mind looking at my xorg.conf to see if this makes sense? I'm having to take bits and pieces from several wiki articles
<charlie-tca> Been too long since I did an xorg.conf, but I can look.
<brandonban6> gorgut......if that is a radeon X300..........buy yourself a Nvidia GT8600+  (trust me)
<gorgut> brandonban6, It's a radeon mobility 9000 in a laptop. not a whole lot of choice :p
<brandonban6> gorgut, fair enough :)
<gorgut> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133935/    you'll see i commented out the old stuff too (I also make a backup, don't worry)
<charlie-tca> Virtual		2560 1024 ; shouldn't this be 2x800= 1600 for Virtual  1600 600 ?
<charlie-tca> Just asking, it seems like it will display a lot of unused border, but maybe not
<gorgut> charlie-tca, Makes sense, again, just taking snippets from wiki articles :p
<charlie-tca> I have never configured dual monitors, so it's a guess on my part
<charlie-tca> The rest looks right to me.
<gorgut> charlie-tca, ok. well, i'm gonna plug it in and see what happens. hehhe
<gorgut> brb
<gorgut> ls
<gorgut> oops.
<charlie-tca> good luck
<gorgut> thanks :)
<gorgut> charlie-tca, ok.. that was a no-go
<charlie-tca> I am out of ideas. Maybe someone else knows how to do dual monitors?
<brandonban6> gorgut, I used aticonfig by pulling the drivers from adm's website. It installed a configuration application
<gorgut> charlie-tca, i restarted x with control+alt+backspace and whenever it came back up, it said I was running in low-graphics mode because it had an error parsing the config file
<charlie-tca> Maybe the 800x600 is too low?
<gorgut> bah... on a hunch i found a package called "atitvout" in the repos...?
<brandonban6> http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.2
<gorgut> brandonban6, my card isn't listed in that pull-down menu
<brandonban6> gorgut what is the model of your laptop?
<gorgut> brandonban6, dell latitude D600
<gorgut> this atitvout thing i got from the repos isn't helping....
<gorgut> brandonban6, hrm.. maybe I'm looking at the wrong thing in my lshw? the exact output is "product: Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"
<brandonban6> gorgut try this http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=&lang=English&rev=9.2&ostype=Linux%20x86
<brandonban6> gorgut, nah, your right it is a ATI Radeon 9000.
<gorgut> brandonban6, ok. cool. I was about to feel pretty silly if I was working on the wrong card :p
<gorgut> brandonban6, is this link for a 32-bit system?
<brandonban6> yep
<gorgut> ok. is this the one that you used that comes with the gui?
<brandonban6> correct. There are some installer instructions in a .pdf on that same page. Give it a shot..........I still have a lot of problems with my ATI card even with it.
<brandonban6> but I have dual monitors :)
<gorgut> brandonban6, yeah, i'm not really trying to do dual monitors.. just clone output on my s-video port
<brandonban6> oh! I see.........well yeah, give that driver there a shot. Let me know how it goes
<gorgut> brandonban6, is there a gui for xrandr?
<gorgut> brandonban6, grandr perhaps?
<brandonban6> gorgut, i'm not sure quite honestly.
<arualavi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<brandonban6> zoredache, dirvish is a headfull to get setup!
<zoredache> yeah, it is a bit tricky the first time
<zoredache> but most backup systems that allow a lot of control are...
<gorgut> ok...
<gorgut> in xranr --properties, i see it says that s-video is disconnected... even tho i have the cable plugged in
<gorgut> any ideas?
<zoredache> gorgut: I doubt your card would be able to detect if something was connected on s-video...
 * charlie-tca thinks "connected it?" as he hides
<gorgut> zoredache, that's what I figured.. just wasn't sure how to make it think otherwise?
<zoredache> gorgut: why does it matter?
<zoredache> can't you extend too it anyway?
<gorgut> zoredache, eh?
<zoredache> perhaps if you try to use it, then it would show as connected
<zoredache> I really don't know anything about xrandr so you should probably ignore me though
<gorgut> zoredache, i don't understand what you mean by extend to it?
<zoredache> I am assuming you want to extend your desktop onto display attached to the s-video port?
<gorgut> zoredache, not extend really, i just want to clone the output to the s-video port
<zoredache> hrm...  I could be wrong, but I doubt a clone would work to x-video unless your running a really crappy resolution
<gorgut> zoredache, well, i'm only running like 1024x768 anyway
<zoredache> gorgut: usually s-video is 320*200
<gorgut> zoredache, woah.. really?
<zoredache> well unless your card does some magical scan conversion that lets you set a higher resolution and then it makes it lower
<gorgut> zoredache, well, at the end of the day, i just want to see the same thing on my tv as on my laptop screen :p
<zoredache> have you tried something like xrandr --output s-video --auto
<gorgut> xrandr took it with no errors, but still no dice on the tv :(
<gorgut> xrandr --prop still shows disconnected
<gorgut> brandonban6, ok... installed that driver.. it completed successfully and told me to run aticonfig. Did that, and it said no supported adapters detected :p
<brandonban6> what!!! oh geez.
<brandonban6> gorgut, got to jet, good luck on that!! Sorry to bust out on you now.
<gorgut> got it
<gorgut> sweeeeet
<gorgut> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<gorgut> cheers
<zoredache> congratulations
<gorgut> zoredache, thanks for the help :)
<gorgut> ok.. now.. another issue :p
<gorgut> tv only shows part of the image.. like the bottom and right sides are cut off?
<jdnwest> So i'm trying to turn a atom powered device into a thin client (Rdesktop for RDP), the CPU usage is maxing out when I connect, i think its because i'm still using the vesa driver, where do I get the intel display driver to fix this?
<jdnwest> this stuff used to be in xorg.conf but the driver lines not even in there anymore
<lolTodd> Hi folks.  Question: I have an nVidia video card.  It's been working fine until recently, and even when I enable the restricted driver and reboot it does not take effect.  I've tried enabling and disabling several times to no avail.  Any help would be appreciated.
<knome> lolTodd, do you need the restricted driver for something?
<knome> lolTodd, if it works without it, there is no need to enable.
<lolTodd> It doesn't work without it.  I can't stare at 480x640 for much longer. :/
<meowImAKitty> Hello, I'm pretty new to xUbuntu, and Linux. However I'm not iliterate, I can semi-nevigate the system, and use the terminal. Would someone mind helping me out for a minute?
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowImAKitty> haha alright here goes; I have xUbuntu 7.10 installed on my Compaq 2200 Laptop and I'm having problems using the external monitor port... I have tried using fn-f5 to switch but it is not letting me. I did a google search and came up with nothing I could relate to. I read somewhere about editing a conf file but I couldn't find any actual steps to take.
<zoredache> is there some reason  you haven't upgraded to a more recent version of xubuntu?
<meowImAKitty> Yes, this laptop is very old and It's even kind of slow using this version of xUbuntu
<zoredache> if you connect the external video port before the laptop boots does it get detected ant work?
<meowImAKitty> When I have the cord plugged in and re-boot it shows the boot screen, as well as all the text before xterm or w/e the GUI is called loads then the screen on the other monitor just goes black.
<zoredache> there really shouldn't be that big of a change in resource requirements between 7.10 and 8.10
<zoredache> anywho, I am not the guy to ask about video issues.  Wait around, and if someone else is paying attention they may answer
<meowImAKitty> Is it worth the switch? Will I loose all my settings? This laptops resources are very limited, it already runs pretty slow.
<zoredache> I don't know if it will be worth the switch.  There is probably a newer version of xorg, which should detect and work with your video hardware better
<meowImAKitty> As for settings and such? Would it just be an upgrade or will I loose all my settings and files?
<zoredache> and you would need to backup your settings and files, and then restore them.   Or you would need to upgrade which may be even trickier.    You might at least try booting off a livecd to see if the video works right
<PeterDarkness> Quick question, I'm trying to get the wifi drivers working on my laptop, and the guide says to use 'sudo ./wlan0up" but when I use the command the terminal responds with "command not found" is there an alternate command?
<TheSheep> I'd guess wlan0up is some script you were supposed to write earlier in that howto
<PeterDarkness> I was in the wrong directory. My mistake :P
<PeterDarkness> Ty
<meowImAKitty> ﻿I have xUbuntu 7.10 installed on my Compaq 2200 Laptop and I'm having problems using the external monitor port... I have tried using fn-f5 to switch but it is not letting me. I did a google search and came up with nothing I could relate to. I read somewhere about editing a xorg file but I couldn't find any actual steps to take. Any advice?
<TheSheep> meowImAKitty: try 'xrandr --auto' in your terminal while your monitor is connected and enabled
<meowImAKitty> The command executed, but the other monitor still is blank.
<meowImAKitty> It is connected, but what to you mean enabled? How would I enable it?
<jamba> ciao a tutti
<jamba> qualcuno parla italiano?
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jamba> ma mi serve aiuto per xubuntu
#xubuntu 2009-03-20
<charlie-tca> Io non ho nessuno che può parlare italiano
<jamba> ok, grazie
<gorgut> hey folks, what do I do to make a bash script that I wrote available globally? kinda like a built-in
<zoredache> put it in /usr/local/bin
<j1mc> hi - quick question.  how do i "lock" the screen through the gui in xfce?  is it possible?  or do i need to enter a key-combo?
<charlie-tca> Ctrl-alt-del is supposed to work.
<charlie-tca> But, that might be a change in Jaunty
<j1mc> charlie-tca: that works.  know of any way to do it through the gui?
<charlie-tca> only with a screensaver set for password to unlock
<j1mc> ok - i didn't think there was a way, but i wasn't sure
<j1mc> charlie-tca: i can just type in the comman xflock4, and that will do it.  it looks like ctrl-alt-delete does it, too.
<charlie-tca> ctrl-alt-del does it through xf4lock
<j1mc> i like how xfce program names are like xf+[program name]+4  :)
<j1mc> xfwm4, xfrun4, xflock4  :)
<charlie-tca> easier to get them right, maybe. Although I can always get them wrong!
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> did you see there's a new program installed called Gigolo?  ???  :)
<j1mc> i mean, gigolo... that's the name.  who came up with that?
<charlie-tca> yeah. I don't know where that came from.
<j1mc> it's under Applications > System > Gigolo
<j1mc> it's just weird to have that name.
<charlie-tca> I think it is to connect to windows shares, isn't it/
<charlie-tca> ?
<j1mc> right
<j1mc> but... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=goT&defl=en&q=define:gigolo&ei=6_DCSaWDI4iQngeWlYWxCg&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title
<j1mc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigolo
<charlie-tca> does seem like a strange name. I wonder if it has a different meaning the author's native language.
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a pci wireless card that reads on wlan1 but will not work with gnome applet. But when I plug in the usb nic along with the pci. applet sees both cards. How can I get it to recognize just the PCI? BTW I am also having this SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file crap going clean xubuntu install
<gorgut> hey, guys. What do I need to do to get xine to play videos on my TV? I'm using an s-video connection and everything else works, just not the movies in xine or totem. Flash videos work in Firefox tho.
<jimisrvrox> hey ben..
<jimisrvrox> are you good with wireless pci cards?
<Bensawsome> jimisrvrox: what brand/model? i just recently started working with xubuntu with laptops so maybe i can >_>
<Bensawsome> i do this cool computer recycling thing ^_^
<Bensawsome> i take old computers, fix em up, and give to underpriveledged studnets :D
<Slor> StudNet!  Sounds illegal...
 * Slor crawls back into his hole
<jimisrvrox> sorry I didnt respond sooner..
<jimisrvrox> was afk
<Bensawsome> lol its ok
<jimisrvrox> ive got the pci wmp54gcs
<Bensawsome> i do it all the time ;)
<jimisrvrox> so it runs the broadcom 4813 chipset
<Bensawsome> ah ok
<Bensawsome> hmmmmmmmmmm
<jimisrvrox> the funny thing about it is I also have a wusb54gcs that when I plug it in w/the pci xubuntu shows both cards
<jimisrvrox> but only reads the usb nic
 * Bensawsome searches through his documentation and other crap
<Bensawsome> lol nice....
<Bensawsome> hmmm
<jimisrvrox> yeah really..
<jimisrvrox> walmart pulled a nice bait/switch on me..thought i was getting rev1 wusb oh no..rev2
<Bensawsome> XD
<Bensawsome> wonderful walmart :/
<jimisrvrox> i jacked with that damn thing for a week with ndis and i'll be damned the thing just would not work for shi*
<jimisrvrox> I tried both sets of drivers for it the rev1 and 2 set and nothing
<Bensawsome> hmmm nope sry i couldnt find  anything about that one :( (i document every computer i get in REALLY GOOD detail and anything i had to do to get it to work)
<jimisrvrox> id end up with ERROR: interrput flags no device but when you do lsusb you would see the device
<Bensawsome> shoot i gtg to bed now :(
<jimisrvrox> damn alright..
<aseng> help
<aseng> anyone help me
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimisrvrox> zore...I suppose you are not the right person to talk to about wireless nics?
<zoredache> not really, I am lucky enough to have a device that is supported out of the box
<jimisrvrox> yeah tell me about it..
<jimisrvrox> I got a wusb for mine and got the bait/switch rev2 doesnt PnP
<jimisrvrox> took it back got a PCI and so now it too does not PnP
<aseng> help
<aseng> plug flashdisk on desktop nothing
<aseng> how..?
<meowImAKitty> Is anyone here running xubuntu on a laptop? I'm having a problem with the external moitor port...
<jimisrvrox> if you had been an hour earlier there was a guy in here that does just that
<zoredache> meowImAKitty: have you tried to see if things work with a newer livecd?
<cjae> HI, using xubuntu 8.10 plugging in a ntfs ecternal drive mounts it as root only I believe is this the default and how do I change it?
<zoredache> you should look at using ntfs3g
<zoredache> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cjae> I know what it is but the kernel supports read and write on drives now and since it is usb it should not have to edit fstab
<cjae> what is the command to list directory permissions
<zoredache> eh?  Just do an ls -l
<cjae> so chmd a .dev.sdb
<cjae> so chmd a /dev/sdb
<cjae> sorry using an old crt tv as monitor and it is hard to see what I am typing
<zoredache> why would you need to do that?
<cjae> sorry i think i mean chown
<zoredache> have you read the directions on that link?
<zoredache> you shouldn't need to change the permissions or ownership of the device file
<cjae> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,
<cjae> are you there?
<zoredache> I am here, but I have no idea what you are asking me, or what you are trying to do
<cjae> HI, using xubuntu 8.10 plugging in a ntfs ecternal drive mounts it as root only I believe is this the default and how do I change it?
<cjae> sudo chown cjae /dev/sdb
<cjae> I want to be able to write to the drive without being root
<cjae> it wont let me write files to it
<zoredache> you don't need to do anything to the device file
<zoredache> you need to install ntfs-3g and use that to mount the drive
<cjae> so what do I need to do to write files to it
<cjae> I already see it and mount it
<cjae> it
<cjae> and I though that ntfs has been in the kernel for quite some time now
<zoredache> write support is not in the kernel
<cjae> on my lubuntu box I do not have to install any of that ntfs3g stuff
<cjae> kbunutu
<zoredache> it is probably installed automatically
<cjae> oh I see
<cjae> sorry
<cjae> so only read support is on the kernel, I was certain that I read both were there
<zoredache> I could be wrong... You could ask someone else...  This channel is really quite at this time of night
<cjae> ok
<zoredache> you might try asking in #ubuntu
<Dab202> anyone know a good media player for xubuntu?
<Dab202> like something that can get a podcast?
<_Pete_> vlc?
<zoredache> Have you tried Miro?
<zoredache> It will let you subscribe to video/audio feeds
<zoredache> But I also like vlc for playing stuff
<Dab202> no i just got xubuntu
<Dab202> i only have the media stuff that comes on the boot disk
<Dab202> and that listen music player doset seem to work
<Dab202> its odd
<zoredache> you could have used Miro when you where on windows/osx as well.  It is cross-platform and based on the mozilla engine
<Dab202> i run zune on windows, but microsoft is to stuborn to make it for ubuntu
<Dab202> if i could find something close to that i would me more than happy
<zoredache> you might also try songbird
<Dab202> but evan like a Windows media player would get the job done
<Dab202> ok
<Dab202> ill check it out
<zoredache> if you are looking for something with a store built in
<Dab202> eh i could care less about a store
<Dab202> i just need something solid that will work, and pulling podcasts off the web would be nice as well
<Dab202> this songbird dosent look to bad
<Dab202> might give it a shot
<Dab202> thanks
<Dab202> yah songbird will do the trick
<Dab202> thanks agian
<moodog> morning :)
<sprockets2000> how do you add programs to a panel in xfce
<sprockets2000> i cant like drag for instance x-chat
<sprockets2000> i have to add a "launcher" for each one
<forces> sprockets2000, in xfce 4.6 you can do that
<sprockets2000> I have 4.6
<sprockets2000> anything i need to configure to make it happen?
<forces> hmm
<forces> did you upgrade to xfce 4.6 in xubuntu 8.10?
<zeltak> hi i need some SOS help if anyone knows a bit about mdadm and Raid?
<sprockets2000> im not running ubuntu
<sprockets2000> I asked in linux
<sprockets2000> and they sent me here
<forces> what r u runing?
<forces> !raid | zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zeltak> yeah looked at it ubottu but couldnt find an answer
<zeltak> forces: xubuntu intrepid
<sprockets2000> archlinux
<sprockets2000> I installed xfce about 2 hours ago so working around on it see if i enjoy it more than gnome
<forces> ask in #archlinux
<zeltak> the problem is first the tmne i issued mdstat i screwed up and i want to do it again yet the drives seems still to be connected to /dev/md0
<forces> in arch you have to install all of you want
<zeltak> 4this is the message i get btw when i try to recreate the raid                                                                                                      │ buckethead
<forces> if xfce needs an applet for do something, you have to install it manually
<zeltak> mdadm: /dev/sda1 appears to be part of a raid array
<zeltak> can anyone help out a bit in explaining how to remove /dev/md0 and start from fresh?
<thegrafixmaster> so whats new in this new version
<Kimi> Xubuntu in 64 mb ram .... is it possible ?
<cody-somerville> no
<Kimi> ok ...
<Kimi> my another frnd has 128 mb ram
<Kimi> is it possible ?
<Kimi> for 128 ?
<cody-somerville> maybe
<cody-somerville> but not very enjoyable
<Kimi> ok....
<Kimi> what will be enjoyable then ?? 256 ?
<Linx> kimi mom is moment pls ^^
<cody-somerville> Linx, pardon?
<cody-somerville> Kimi, 256 isn't too bad. I personally have 1GB
<durt> PIII 533Mhz w/ 450MB, not a prob.
<Kimi> ok..
<Kimi> but you have 1gb and using Xubuntu
<Kimi> then you can use UBU itself right ?
<Kimi> why , are u an xubuntu like ?
<psycho_oreos> got a bit of issue with conversion from usb mouse to ps/2 mouse (as a test) I have tried guides on reconfiguring xorg.conf and tried stuff like mdetect but to no avail the device doesn't get detected
<psycho_oreos> mdetect comes back as three devices: /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/input/mouse0. None of those work with xorg being constantly restarted via Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<tavasti> are you sure your mouse and ps/2 mouse port are ok?
<psycho_oreos> dunno if there's an easier way to test it :) maybe I should try using a livecd. The optical mouse was working fine under USB, and whenever there's an activity with the mouse, the light goes up. The light is still on the mouse and it appears to be working.. I tired to get gpm going but there's no console cursor to test it out
<psycho_oreos> under dmesg
<psycho_oreos> under dmesg it was also detected as ps/2 mouse
<psycho_oreos> oh yeah I forgot to mention, I'm running xubuntu 8.10 (intrepid ibex)
<psycho_oreos> thanks for the hint, I'm going to try booting into livecd to see if it works, afterall its just a test to see if the adapter works prior to me trying it out on usb keyboard
<psycho_oreos> lol, under livecd boot (also xubuntu 8.10) the mouse doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> hmm this will definitely go down well, never buy dell peripherals lol... dell usb mouse as ps/2 doesn't work and definitely not dell multimedia keyboard
<psycho_oreos> maybe in the future, there will be a fix for such issues.. I have had issues with stuff like Ctrl+L doesn't work at random times, Caps Lock doesn't show light when its meant to, sometimes L+Shift doesn't work.. initially I thought it was vmware causing it but I now cast my doubts especially with sometimes having to navigate under vm instead of using arrow keys I have to use numpad keys such as 8, 4, 6, 2
<tavasti> did you get new usb mouse, which did not have ps/2 adapter?
<tavasti> if mouse is delivered without ps/2 adapter, then that may not be possible to use it with ps/2 adapter
<psycho_oreos> yeah I got a new usb back a fair weeks ago but its a logitech mouse.. the dell mouse kinda came off a computer that I got it fora real bargain
<psycho_oreos> for a*
<psycho_oreos> that maybe true but what about the keyboard? :)
<tavasti> I would have dozens of spare ps/2 mouses, but I suppose you are too far away :-)
<psycho_oreos> I mean the keyboard according to lsusb -vv shows max power draws 50mA
<tavasti> multimedia keyboards can be non std compatible
<tavasti> they may need driver in windows also
<psycho_oreos> nah its not an issue with mouse :) I was using mouse as a test.. I'm still using the same mouse.. I just wanted to test to see if the adapter works
<psycho_oreos> nah they work under xubuntu for most parts
<psycho_oreos> even the multimedia keys, most works well
<tavasti> some of them don't
<tavasti> most of them do
<psycho_oreos> the only problem was stuff like L + Ctrl and L + Shift.. it works occasionally which is an unusual behaviour if you asked me.. I double-checked that with xev
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<psycho_oreos> I'm not too worried about multimedia keys not working, but basic keys must work or I can't navigate around easily
<psycho_oreos> stuff like Ctrl_L and Shift_L, those are basic stuff when I have to switch between virtual terminals and using firefox for example
<psycho_oreos> I can't work with Ctrl_R and Shift_R all the time, it gets annoying
<psycho_oreos> luckily I have spare ps/2 keyboards.. and I tested it out again, it works fine under xubuntu 8.10 live so it'll work when I reboot it back into xubuntu 8.10
<psycho_oreos> I think I still do have some old ps/2 mouse but yeah they're all beside the point
<Slonkie> Hello, i installed deluge yesterday and i want to make it my prefered .torrent application, can anyone help me with that??
<psycho_oreos> maybe remove other torrent clients? ;)
<Slonkie> I don't think that'll do it
<psycho_oreos> well that may remove the binds, saves some space and at least you can somehow set deluge as your preferred torrent client
<psycho_oreos> tavasti, lol still no go with those keyboard bindings under vm but oh well, least I got the basic keys working, hopefully they will last or I'd get annoyed
<SiDi> torrent clients ?
 * SiDi is developing a BitTorrent client :D
<SiDi> Slonkie: right click a torrent file, go to properties, open with and choose deluge
<SiDi> and by the way, Deluge is not as complete as Transmission afair
<mnemoc> hi, I'm using 8.10+jeromeg's ppa. If I enable composite vlc crashs and gxine displays a black box. is there any fix for this?
<cody-somerville> You'll have to ask jeromeg
<Slonkie> But SiDi that dosn't make it the prefered on in firefox
<SiDi> Slonkie: go to firefox, preferences, content tab, and there is a place where to chose what apps to use
<mnemoc> cody-somerville: when does jeromeg usually come to irc?
<cody-somerville> not sure
<Niunio> Hello
<Niunio> Can somebody send me the "/etc/apt/sources.list" file?
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Niunio> I know, I know...
<Niunio> I'll explain myself.
<Niunio> I did installed Ubuntu but my comp. was too slow so I instaled Xubuntu desktop.
<Niunio> It works but when I upgrade some stuff it uses Ubuntu's settings not Xubuntu's ones.
<Niunio> I want to modify the sources.list so it gets all packages from Xubuntu no Ubuntu.
<Niunio> I don't want to install everything again. :(
<TheSheep> ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repository
<TheSheep> what settings do you mean?
<Niunio> Oh...
<Niunio> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and it changes everything to Ubuntu.
<TheSheep> "everything" is a very vague term
<Niunio> Configuring and installing tools.
<TheSheep> tools?
<Niunio> mmm...
<Niunio> Sorry, I'm Spanish and we call it "tools" ("Herramientas")
<Niunio> Adept.
<TheSheep> adept is from kubuntu
<Niunio> User configurations.
<TheSheep> anyways, both ubuntu and xubuntu use the same configuration for the package managers
<TheSheep> you can choose whether you want ubuntu or xubuntu at the login screen...
<Niunio> Then, how can I uninstall any Gnome and KDE application doesn't used by Xubuntu and prevent that the upgrade installs it again when I upgrade to next version?
<TheSheep> uninttall ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<TheSheep> and run autoremove after that
<Niunio> Ok. I'll try now.
<Niunio> Fixed (I think). Thanks.
<Niunio> :)
<jdn> is there a way to check what graphics driver is in use for X (the x.org conf, looks realy empty here in 8.10)?
<gorgut> jdn: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jdn> gorgut: thanks will do
<gorgut> jdn: here's what mine looks like. That log is kinda confusing.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/134218/
<jdn> it is, but it looks like the intel module's getting loaded
<jdn> just wanted to make sure that vesa wasn't my problem
<jdn> I've got my hands on one of the industrial grade fanless msi windbox things (think ugly black, and blends well mounted on a monitor)
<jdn> I'm trying to turn it into a thin client to connect to my windows server 2008
<jdn> using RDP
<gorgut> i see
<jdn> I'm getting problems with RDP though, that I don't have with more powerful computers, when one aplication runs that refreshes the bitmaps it maxes out CPU
<gorgut> well, that's a bit over my head :)
<jdn> any idea on how to force the vesa driver?
<gorgut> if I had to guess, it'd be to put it in xorg.conf
<gorgut> but, again, that's just a guess
<gorgut> jdn: have you set up any Wyse thin clients with ubuntu?
<jdn> You can't install ubuntu onto wyse
<jdn> that I know of
<gorgut> oh ok
<jdn> My server backend is windows server 2008
<gorgut> I have one lying around, didn't know if it was useful or not
<jdn> very useful
<jdn> I bought a buncha 3225LE's off ebay for like 12bucks
<jdn> They have some refresh issues with one of my aplications
<gorgut> yeah, this one is pretty old. It's got windows firmware on it
<jdn> most of the old ones will support VNC
<gorgut> i was thinking of maybe using metasploit to try and hack it
<jdn> not the greatest but it works
<gorgut> it's got an old version of IE on it
<jdn> lol
<gorgut> would be nice if I could get the thing to boot from my USB, but didn't appear to work the one day I tried it
<jdn> I just uninstalled the X.org intel drivers to force the vesa driver
<jdn> Nah, they may be ARM also
<jdn> I doub't the're even x86
<jdn> CE supports all kinda of exotic things besides x86
<gorgut> has ubuntu been ported to run on arm processors?
<jdn> as much as I love linux, trying to get RDP to work on it properly is making me annoyed
<ifireball> what is the default mail client in xubuntu?
<Myrtti> thunderbird I guess
<ifireball> doesn't seem to be lightweight enough in my book, then again xubuntu isn't all that lightweight now days....
<Slonkie> Hi, i'm having some trouble using java in firefox, i installed java 6.0.0.2 from the firefox addons section. But still it dos'nt work. Do you guys have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<SiDi> remove everything and install sun-java6-jre
<SiDi> it should work then
<Slonkie> in firefox ?
<SiDi> From Add/Remove or synaptics
<SiDi> or by typing "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<SiDi> but first, remove any Java/OpenJDK to avoid conflicts
<Slonkie> it sais "Cant remove" in add/remove
<Slonkie> is there a way to do it in the terminal?
<SiDi> sec
<SiDi> type "aptitude search openjdk"
<SiDi> and for each one with a i in front of the name, type "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge <packagrname>"
<SiDi> then "aptitude search sun-java" and do the same for all
<SiDi> and then install sun-java6-jre
<Slonkie> thanks imma try it :)
<SiDi> btw when it says "cant remove", you can also do it via synaptics
<SiDi> Add/Remove window doesnt manage dependencies and virtual packages aswell as Synaptics package manager
<Slonkie> apparently that dident help either :(
<SiDi> throw the pc through the window then
<SiDi> it'll be scared and obeish next time
<Slonkie> :P
<SiDi> what is it that you're trying to run ?
<SiDi> http://www.java.com/fr/download/installed.jsp
<SiDi> reminds me i should install it, too
<Slonkie> I'm trying to connect to my web bank
<Myrtti> Slonkie: which bank?
<Slonkie> Amagerbanken
 * Myrtti knows one Finnish bank that's impossible to get to work on 64-bit systems
 * Slonkie havent got 64-bit system
<st3f83> hi
<st3f83> is there anybody out there? :) (may anybody can help me with the first xubuntu run?)
<Slor> what sorta help you need?
<st3f83> oh, thanks!
<Slor> plenty of folks here
<st3f83> I have just installed xubuntu on my machine
<st3f83> and I have a slave hard disk that I can't see
<Slor> meaning you can't find it to partition it?
<st3f83> (internal hd)
<st3f83> no, I can't find the disk
<Slor> "find it where?"  Just trying to understand where you're looking for it.
<st3f83> in home
<Slor> Is this drive already formatted by a previous OS?
<st3f83> uh...maybe the problem is that is formatted in ntfs?? :S
<Slor> Ok, a secondary drive won't just "show up" in your UI.
<Slor> If you want that partition to be mounted somewhere, you need to get an entry in your fstab for it or mount it manually.
<st3f83> ok, so I can do that from the terminal with mnt?
<Slor> yes.
<st3f83> oh, thank you!
<Slor> with "mount"
<st3f83> It's been a long long time since I don't use lnux! :)
<Slor> if you use "mount -t ntfs ...", you'll have a shot
<Slor> and the partition to mount is likely /dev/hdb1 or /dev/sdb1
<st3f83> thanks a lot
<Slor> e.g. mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 mymountdir
<Slor> as superuser, where mymountdir is some empty directory
<Slor> I don't know offhand if ubuntu allows writing to ntfs volumes these days or not.
<Slor> but you should _at least_ be able to see it.
<st3f83> I hope!
<st3f83> thanks again I'll try when the packages will be installed
<vinnl> Slonkie, yep, Ubuntu can write to ntfs
<vinnl> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vinnl> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slor> nice
<Slor> but I'm not Slonkie. :)
<Slor> I forgot about the 3g stuff these days - I don't generally need to do ntfs from linux
<vinnl> Oops! Sorry Slonkie
<Slor> What about "sorry Slor!"
<Slor> :)
<vinnl> Sorry Slor, you too ;-)
<Slor> heh
<Slor> For future ref - is there a "master" trigger that will shoot us a list of topics that the bot here can spew info on?
<Slor> !topics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topics
<vinnl> Slor, I believe http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi provides them
<Slor> cool
<st3f83> I have to go now, Thanks for the infos!
<fortunev> how do i swap my ctrl and caps key
<st3f83> bye!
<fortunev> I am using xfce and xubuntu and am having trouble swaping my ctrl and caps keys I have tried using xmodmap in my startup apps, but that did not work either. Any help?
<Jan|> my display settings are set to 1440x900@75Hz but my monitor only supports 60Hz refresh rate is it an error?
<fortunev> how can I swap my ctrl and caps keys. Tried putting Options "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps" in my xorg.conf but that did not work. Any help greatly appreciated.
<fortunev> how can I swap my ctrl and caps keys?
<Daxie> just pull them out of youre keyboard?
<Daxie> and swap
<fortunev> Paaaaaahahaha.   That is probably the only one I have not already heard. Good one!
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fortunev> I will have a look. Thanks
<charlie-tca> Not a lot of point repeating the questions. If someone knows the answer, they will help you as soon as they can. Many of the people are working a real job,
<charlie-tca> and monitoring this at the same time.
<fortunev> I see.... my apologies.
<knome> some of us are even working on this an monitoring their real job at the same time.
<fortunev> I woudl be one of those...
<Daxie> have you check the forums add ubuntu?
<fortunev> yes. I see the same two answers, neither seem to work 1 use autostart with xmodmap and an .xmodmaprc 2 use xorg.conf with Options. no joy with either
<charlie-tca> You said you changed the keyboard shortcuts. I wonder if you have to change that in Window Manager -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is even possible, are the codes correct that you tried?
<fortunev> verified them a few times. It works under Gnome but not Xfce
<charlie-tca> You might have to ask that one in #xfce then. They are the developers for xfce.
<fortunev> Ok I'll try their. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<tingle> arround what date will the new xubuntu be released?
<charlie-tca> April 23
<tingle> charlie-tca: ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<gorgut> Is there a way to fix function keys on my dell latitude D600? Whenever i change the brightness (using Fn+up) it makes the keyboard unusable
<fortunev> the solution to my ctrl caps swap was to put the xmodmap command in my .xinitrc file. THanks for your help and patience.
<charlie-tca> Great. Glad you got a solution... and you are welcome
<Borg7-9> is xfce gnome based and lxde kde based?
<knome> no.
 * charlie-tca said that, too, but he left 1 minute after asking
<knome> right
<knome> i have ignored quits and parts.
<knome> maybe i shouldn't have
<charlie-tca> I turned mine back on
<knome> right..
<knome> unignored as well.
<charlie-tca> pain in the *** , but sometimes helps
<knome> yes.
<rocko> hello
<rocko> how are everyone today?
<cjae> anyone know why I cannot write to my external hdd (ntfs) with ntfs-3g and ntfsconf installed, only allows writes as root
<zoredache> when you mount the drive as root, only root will have access.  You should be able to set a umask/dmask.  I also believe, that With fuse setup right you should be able to mount it as your normal account.
#xubuntu 2009-03-21
<Dillizar> will gnome programs work on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> yes
<Dillizar> bot not themes
<charlie-tca> although they may add dependencies
<charlie-tca> Themes will too
<Dillizar> wow
<charlie-tca> for the most part
<Dillizar> hmm
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dillizar> i can put kde AND gnome
<charlie-tca> not the www.gnome.org
<charlie-tca> not=note
<Dillizar> wow now i have 3 OS to choose from LCARS 24 LXDE or xfce
<Dillizar> lxde its off cuz it looks like kde and i dont like it
<Dillizar> but never the less LCARS is hmmm ^^
<Dillizar> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dillizar> damn its so hard
 * charlie-tca thinks only hard the first 10-20 times
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> but
<Dillizar> look at this
<Dillizar> http://lxde.org/download
<Dillizar> why they dont do this with xubuntu too
<charlie-tca> Look at the sizes they have. We have to stay up with Ubuntu, since we use the same installers and repositories
<Dillizar> wait
<charlie-tca> When borrowing from elsewhere, you can't always just change it.
<Dillizar> does 9.04 comes out the same time with ubuntu
<charlie-tca> yes, April 23.
<Dillizar> charlie-tca so a 700mb iso to make it a a usb i will need how big usb??
<charlie-tca> 700mb, I think
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure. I don't do that
<Dillizar> if i install lxde
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<charlie-tca> Take a look at that
<Dillizar> and then install xfce will i have xubuntu??\
<Dillizar> no
<charlie-tca> no, xubuntu is not lxde, it is ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<knome> Dillizar, you could think that xfce is part of xubuntu
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> but lxde its ubuntu with lxde right
<Dillizar> or just debian \
<charlie-tca> lscd is not ubuntu, it is debian
<Dillizar> not ubuntu
<charlie-tca> That is not the same, although it uses some of the same stuff
<Dillizar> is there #xubuntu+1
<Dillizar> nope :)
<charlie-tca> no, all of +1 is ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 handles ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<charlie-tca> but not lxde
<Dillizar> so i need  usb-creator and a xubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> you need whatever xubuntu blog said.
<charlie-tca> He is a xubuntu user
<Dillizar> sounds scary
<charlie-tca> you don't have a cd drive?
<Dillizar> well i have but it doesnt work that good
<Dillizar> but
<charlie-tca> All the images are good today
<Dillizar> i want to make with me PC (ubuntu)
<Dillizar> for my laptop
<Dillizar> charlie-tca thanks a lot man for the info i will be installing xubuntu 9.04 first thing in the morning
<charlie-tca> Great. You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Good luck, and yes, we discuss 9.04 here too
<charlie-tca> I am running it, and so are several others
<Dillizar> they say its damn fast
<Dillizar> :)
<charlie-tca> It is fast, and works smooth. Ext4 file system still has issues though
<rocko> is dellos really the most secure os in da world ?
<rocko> why you guys use xubuntu?
<rocko> dellos is where it is at
<rocko> with dellirc
<bluestaze> Hello i want to how it is possible to know whats my wireless card
<bluestaze> I use Ubuntu :P
<charlie-tca> bluestaze: try "sudo lshw" in a terminal
<brandonban6> evening! How do I "exit X" or quit my xserver? Trying to upgrade my video card, and that is the message the driver gives me
<brandonban6> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<brandonban6>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <-- crashed my system in regards to my above question :(
<meowImAKitty> can anyone help me with configuring the xorg file to work with my laptops external monitor port?
<brandonban6> anyone know where to change the theme for panel?
<TWF> hi!
<brandonban6> hello
<TWF> I got what claimed to be the xubuntu 8.10 torrent
<TWF> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<TWF> but upon installing it appeared to be ubuntu 8.04
<brandonban6> what do you mean appeared to be? did the splash screen show up as ubuntu?
<n2diy> I see there is no text editor in accessories, what would you suggest? I'd like something that will do syntac checking for html and perl?
<brandonban6> n2diy, the text editor is listed as mousepad, I don't know how it fairs out with coding, but if you want the gnome client, you can type "sudo apt-get install gedit" in a terminal screen.
<n2diy> brandonban6: thanks, yes, mousepad, still confuses me.
<TWF> it was gnome
<TWF> all the splash screens showed up as ubuntu, not xubuntu
<TWF> it looked exactly like a default ubuntu 8.04 install
<brandonban6> TWF, that stinks. Perhaps try another download?
<TWF> I direct-downloaded the same file
<TWF> they exactly matched in size so I assume they're the same iso
<TWF> that's not my problem though really
<TWF> I got xubuntu-desktop through synaptic
<TWF> which worked great for a few minutes
<TWF> I did this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcehardy
<TWF> to remove gnome, but now my display's all messed up
<brandonban6> TWF, I'm sorry! Wish I could help, but that is a bit out of my league, maybe try posting in ubuntuforums? or perhaps trying later when someone else is on.
<TWF> I did post on the ubuntu forums :X
<TWF> they're having database troubles atm.
<n2diy> does abiword do syntax checking for perl and/or html?
<n2diy> test n2diy test
<cjae> sudo chmod a + rwx /dev/sdb would let everyone be able to modify my ntfs external drive?
<Slonkie> I'm getting this error when i'm trying to add some new repositories and getting the keys for them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134714/ - Would anyone be able to help me in howto fix this?
<Grrai> heya
<knome> !hi | Grrai
<ubottu> Grrai: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Grrai> hmm... gonna reboot... see you in a bit, maybe.. (if reboot didn't heölp
<Grrai> *help :P )
<savvas> hello, is the default screensaver application in xfce xscreensaver? does it have a dbus address to get its state?
<TheSheep> savvas: it's gnome-screensaver
<chewit> is the new nofication system which is in ubuntu 9.04, going to be in xubuntu
<savvas> TheSheep: thanks :)
<ruhaan> how do i share my internet connection with other pcs on my network with xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> ruhaan, buy a router
<Besogon> It quastion not only for xubuntu. I never did that, but I only know about you must do something with iptables and ipfoward.
<ruhaan_> cody-somerville, i have my network all set up
<ruhaan_> i just need to share the internet
<ruhaan_> so not really looking to buy a router
<cody-somerville> ruhaan_, install firestarter
<ruhaan_> yeah tried that
<ruhaan_> but dhcp doesnt work with it
<cody-somerville> did you install the dhcp server?
<ruhaan_> i have installed the dhcp package though
<ruhaan_> still it has the dhcp section grayed out
<cody-somerville> dhcp client or server?
<ruhaan_> server
<Besogon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<Besogon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Besogon> step by step
<ruhaan_> thanks Besogon
<ladanz> hi there! i have a little problem. i have a new hdd and simply mv'ed my old linux stuff to the new partition. as it seemed everything is alright, despite some minor issues, but there is a bigger problem with the sound. it doesn't work anymore. the "panel sound applet" shows nothing to regulate...
<ladanz> i just look for a way too (auto) reconfigure alsa
<ladanz> i tried dpkg-reconfigure alsa & alsa-base
<{zEr0-x}> hi everybody!
<{zEr0-x}> I have a question
<{zEr0-x}> why if I decided to test Xubuntu in spanish, some apps came in english
<charlie-tca> Perhaps they are not translated yet. which version ?
<{zEr0-x}> Mozilla Thunderbird v2.0.0.17
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu version, please?
<{zEr0-x}> :O Intrepid
<{zEr0-x}> Recently downloaded (yesterday)
<{zEr0-x}> any idea?
<SiDi> go to system -> language support
<SiDi> it'll probably tell you its missing a few language packages and ask you to let it download them
<DaveDixonII> Hey. I need help.
<dbdii407> When i click on a window, it wont come into focus
<basajaun> hi all!
<basajaun> hi all
<basajaun> bye all
<lc2> aaaanyyyway this cake is great, it's so delicious and moist
 * lc2 waves to everyone
<cody-somerville> the cake is a lie
<lc2> hi cody-somerville
 * SiDi waves, too.
<rupert_> .
<knome> !hi | rupert_
<ubottu> rupert_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<rupert_> hello
<Daxie> hi
<gorgut> lo
<lc2> y helo thar
<Shooree> anyone in the mood for walking a newb through fixing Acer 5920G (media keys + hibernation) issues on Xubuntu 8.10? I'm a quick learner :)
<lc2> mm, i don't know shit about that, but you might want to try someone in the main ubuntu channel, since those issues are nearly always not xubuntu-specific
<Shooree> right right
<Shooree> will do that, cheers
<Shooree> meh, its like a well of despair in #ubuntu! thousands of questions flying around... I'll never get an answer :(
<knome> Shooree, which xubuntu version are you running?
<Shooree> 8.10
<knome> right. let me see if i can help you. just a moment
<Shooree> I'm wading through the very detailed solutions on the forums, but I can't get any of them to work
<Shooree> I actually reinstalled the system hours ago, in order to solve it afresh
<Shooree> would you like me to post the links to the forum threads I'm reffering to_, knome_
<SiDi> Did you just try to bind the keys in "Xfce params -> keyboard -> shortcuts" ?
<knome> Shooree, that would be nice, yeah.
<Shooree> what I did was explained in step one of the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997860
<Shooree> first stumbling point for me was that it doesn't say where to save the .xbindkeysrc file, once I create and edit it
<Shooree> it just ends up in my home folder
<knome> i suppose it is the right place
<Shooree> ok then
<Shooree> so I've put it there
<Shooree> like the guide says
<Shooree> and made the autostart command
<Shooree> the xinput thing mentioned in the paragraph above
<knome> yeah.
<Shooree> installed exhaile that the guy mentions
<knome> have you booted/logged out and in after that?
<Shooree> and bummer. the media keys still works as if its a mouse wheel
<Shooree> yea, several times
<knome> ok
<Shooree> I haven't done any other steps yet
<knome> !info xvkbd
<ubottu> xvkbd (source: xvkbd): software virtual keyboard for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1 (intrepid), package size 70 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Shooree> should I do something with this info?
<knome> can you try to change any of those items to, for example, "exaile"
<knome> the xvkbd items
<knome> and restart x and try if that button opens exaile
<Shooree> I'm sorry, I don't follow... should I install this xvkbd package first?
<knome> nope. just mevermind that. :)
<knome> or well, i think it would be good if you don't have it already
<Shooree> haven't installed anything like that
<knome> ok, then try installing it
<Shooree> ok
<knome> and restart x and try thebuttons
<Shooree> you mean, without touching anything else - just install and restart
<knome> yes.
<Shooree> okies. see you in a sec
<knome> sure
<Shooree> nope, nothing changed
<Shooree> tried rewriting the autostart command again
<knome> right...
<Shooree> and still nothing
<Shooree> I'm restarting X from the tty thing, btw. Is that alright?
<knome> Shooree, i suppose it is, as long as X really gets restarted
<Shooree> how do I know it really did get restarted?
<Shooree> is there a better option
<Shooree> other than an actual restart
<knome> ctrl+alt+bakcspace should restart x
<Shooree> I mean, I kill the gdm
<Shooree> through tty
<knome> killing the gdm doesn't really restart x
<Shooree> oh
<Shooree> ohhhh
<Shooree> well, sorry then. I'll try it immediately
<knome> at least properly, if i'm correct
<knome> np.
<Shooree> oh oh
<Shooree> how do I restart it_
<Shooree> if I need to
<Shooree> or does it do that by itself
<Shooree> :)
<knome> ctrl+alt+backspace when in graphical mode, preferably in gdm
<knome> then x reloads itself
<Shooree> okies. thanks
<knome> at least in intrepid it should
<Shooree> lets see :)
<knome> you'll see the screen going black
<knome> damn this slow interweb
<Shooree> its the same thing, apparently
<Shooree> through tty is just a longer way
<Shooree> anyway, the media keys are still not remapped
<knome> yeah.
<knome> right.
<whileimhere> Silly Question but if I am using a laptop with an AMD athlon processor and with a gig of ram will XFCE actually still run light then the Ubuntu desktop?
<knome> whileimhere, it will still run with less ram, but you might not see performance differnece easily
<Shooree> whileimhere, yes it will
<knome> Shooree, if you issue the ximput command in terminal, what happens?
<whileimhere> well I was wondering about that since I use such heavy progs like GIMP and OO would they be better off in XFCE or GNOME?
<knome> *xinput
<Shooree> lemme see
<Shooree> I see usage help
<knome> whileimhere, basically xfce, if you run to the limits of your ram
<lc2> whileimhere: it makes no difference
<lc2> whileimhere: i use GIMP all the time under XFCE
<whileimhere> As a side non XFCE note is there a faster lighter and better or just as good web browser out there?
<knome> whileimhere, if you run anything that needs under 1 gig, then htere is basically no differnce
<whileimhere> I mean will GIMP respond better under XFCE than under GNOME?
<lc2> whileimhere: it makes no difference what WM you run it under
<knome> whileimhere, not really.
<lc2> whileimhere: i use it regularly for 3k+ x photos with 384mb RAM
<whileimhere> lc2 you mean that GIMP is just as responsive under GNOME with a 10 meg graphic as it is under XFCE?
<lc2> whileimhere: well, other than that XFCE uses less memory and so has more available for GIMP, yeah, pretty much
<knome> whileimhere, there is no difference as long as you don't use all your ram.
<whileimhere> AHH that is really what I was wondering
<whileimhere> Thank you!
<drozdak> excuse me does anyone know if xfce 4.6 is avalible in xubuntu 8.10 updates?
<knome> Shooree, the complete xinput line which is in part 1?
<knome> drozdak, no.
<drozdak> too bad
<knome> drozdak, (it isn't)
<drozdak> why do you think so?
<Shooree> knome, no, I don't see the line that's in the first step of the post
<Shooree> I mean
<knome> drozdak, i meant thathat me saying no meant that it isn't in the updates. :)
<Shooree> what I see is "usage:" and then quite a few command options listed below
<Shooree> I just typed "xinput" in terminal
<drozdak> ok
<knome> Shooree, with 'xinput set-button-map "4" 1 2 3 17 18 19 20 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16'?
<Shooree> was I supposed to open it up for... oh
<Shooree> should I type that?
<Shooree> into the terminal
<knome> yeah.
<Shooree> I made an autostart command out of that
<Shooree> okok
<Shooree> I think I understand where this is going
<Shooree> got and error
<Shooree> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Shooree> when I c/p-ed the line
<knome> right...
<Shooree> that's what I got. then there's a few more lines
<knome> that's why your keys doesn't work.
<Shooree> what does that tell us?
<Shooree> I'd really like to understand what I'm doing
<Shooree> I mean, I know we're diagnosing
<knome> i have to say i don't have a slightest clue.
<Shooree> hahaha
<Shooree> great
<knome> but that's where it comes down to. have you read all the comments for that thread?
<Shooree> yes, several times. but then there's other threads. and even more of them.
<knome> maybe you could search for your specific problem from the threads.
<knome> atm i have so slow internet connection i just can't do quick browsing :(
<Shooree> yea I did do that already. it's my 10th hour of poking around.
<Shooree> I just figured I might stumble into someone who could sort of filter all the noise out
<knome> sorry to hear that. i hope someone with more experience with those issues come up.
<Shooree> mm
<Shooree> anyways, thanks a lot
<Shooree> it was fun to be optimistic for a while
<knome> np
<knome> :]
#xubuntu 2009-03-22
<gnx_> anyone awake able to possibly help me figure out this screensaver problem?
<cody-somerville> sure
<gnx_> i just installed xubuntu, first time using this distro, im on an old 600mhz celeron with 256mb ram
<gnx_> pretty satisfied thus far, but i wanted to disable the screensaver, and in the process i clicked on one to preview it but it locks up or makes my display unusable
<gnx_> and everytime i try to go back to disable it, it has that screensaver, selected...and so i cant even go to the screensaver settings dialog without a problem now
<gnx_> is there a file somewhere i can edit?
<zChris> Is there any equilivant to rainlendar for linux ?
<AwayML> I'm getting this error during my installs - i've tried different CDs, even different flavors of ubuntu, but it keeps happening. any ideas? - http://pastie.org/423216
<AwayML> this is telling too - http://pastie.org/423219
<AwayML> apt-get and aptitude both fail on openoffice.org-help-en-us
<samsabra> hello
<samsabra> can I run Xubuntu on an old Fujistu laptop P2 366Mhz with 94MB of RAM?
<forces> samsabra, yes
<forces> but not live cd
<forces> you must install with alternative cd
<samsabra> the website says: Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192 (or even just 128) MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<samsabra> can I actually use it with 64MB of ram after install?
<samsabra> lol
<forces> samsabra, yes
<forces> samsabra, use xubuntu 8.04 LTS
<samsabra> cool, thanks
<forces> its more stable
<samsabra> thanks and have a great day
<XNMNK> hello
<XNMNK> I'm trying to install xubuntu 8.10 from a usb-stick
<XNMNK> and have a problem
<XNMNK> my notebook has no cd-rom, but installer wants to find it
<XNMNK> i've tried to mount a fake cd-rom from a console but installer says it can't read files from it
<zoredache> what method did you use to prepare your usb stick?
<XNMNK> unetbootin 3.19
<zoredache> hrm...  I have never used that.  I usually just write the hd net-boot image to a usb disk.
<zoredache> The drawback is, that you must have a wired network card that is supported by the kernel, and you have to wipe the contents of the usb key.
<XNMNK> tried another way of creating usb-stick: made it bootable with syslinux and put vmlinuz, initrd.gz, syslinux.cfg and *.iso
<XNMNK> same problem - "failed to copy a file"
<knome> XNMNK, have you tried the usb-creator?
<XNMNK> nope. I'm under windows now. I've tried to put live-cd on the stick. it boots and works well but can't install itself on hard drive
<knome> XNMNK, please use the usb creator, if you explicitly need to install from usb
<vargo> hi
<vargo> how can i install xfce 4.6 on xubuntu?
<XNMNK> knome: will try
<knome> vargo, xfce 4.6 will be by default on jaunty. there is some ppa's for intrepid but i'm not sure if any of them has 4.6 final
<vargo> i added launchpad repisotory
<vargo> i got 4.591 beta
<vargo> got little bit frustrated :(
<knome> jaunty will be out in a month
<vargo> do u think amarok 2.0 is bundled too?
<knome> it is in the junaty repos, yes.
<knome> *jaunty
<vargo> alright, thanks
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<Shooree> is the Settings Manager>Autostarted apps the only way to execute autostart stuff? I can't seem to make this work for manual entries, not even to startup conky with an initial sleep period. Where can I go wrong with it?
<MoonTiger> you can add a link in the startup folders to a script / app
<vojacekj_> hi, i have problems with genius g-pen 450 under xubuntu 8.10 can someone help me?
<Slonkie> How do i connect to one of my windows shares?
<Slonkie> Should i use samba?
<vinnl> !pyneighborhood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood
<vinnl> Hmm... I don't really either, except that that supposedly allows you to do that ;-)
<vinnl> And I also just installed thunar-shares-plugin, but it looks like that only allows you to share your own folders
<Slonkie> so it finds my PC, but fails to mount my folder
<Slonkie> pyneighborhood that is :P
<vinnl> Slonkie, hmm, you might need to read this post first: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/02/easy-samba-browsing-with-xubuntu-feisty.html
<Slonkie> That dident help :(
<vinnl> Then I don't know what to do either... If I ever get myself a laptop I might set this up for myself, but until then, I've got zero experience with home networking...
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> Thanks anyway :p
<vinnl> No problem :P
<Dillizar> if i install compiz and other effects how heavier will the xubuntu be
<vinnl> In what units? ;-)
<Dillizar> vinnl, that question was for me ??
<vinnl> Dillizar, yes
<Dillizar> dunno
<Dillizar> will it ask more ram ?
<Dillizar> or more cpu
<vinnl> Yes, both
<Dillizar> DAMN
<Dillizar> a lot more?? :)
<vinnl> Well, you can expect that, it's just another piece of software you're running, and obviously heavier than the low-on-effects-window managers
<vinnl> Not *that* much
<vinnl> I don't know how much you can miss :P
<Dillizar> hmmm
<Dillizar> damn
<Dillizar> vinnl, tell me is xfce based on gnome ?
<vinnl> Dillizar, no... But it has some parts in common and Xubuntu also ships GNOME parts to complement Xfce
<Dillizar> so its not striped GNOME
<vinnl> No, definitely not
<Dillizar> k
<Dillizar> cuz i was choosing between xfce and lxde and xfce looks like gnome and lxde looks like KDE
<vinnl> Well... You shouldn't really judge them like that. I'd recommend you to just try both, as they're both free of charge ;-)
<Dillizar> lol not to me
<Dillizar> :)
<vinnl> Why's that?
<Dillizar> i have limit of 25gb per month
<Dillizar> to download :)
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> Hmm yeah, that's a bummer
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> i have another alternative
<Dillizar> but i need to wait 3months
<Dillizar> any who i have 9.04
<Dillizar> ubuntu and the install xfce
<Dillizar> :P
<Besogon> Does anybody know about writing a formula in ABIWORD? (If you undestand me)
<vinnl> I believe you could use LaTeX for that
<vinnl> Ah, and also MathML
<vinnl> See Insert->Equation
<Besogon> Shoud I install it before?
<vinnl> I believe if you have Abiword you don't need to install anything to be able to use LaTeX
<Besogon> vinnl, where can I past a image?
<vinnl> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<vinnl> :)
<Besogon> vinnl, http://imagebin.org/42279 look at that. So I havnt help for LateX. (and I cant work with it)
<vinnl> Yeah you need to know how to use LaTeX, it doesn't have a graphical way of clicking them together... I managed to do it a while ago by Googling the specific signs I needed to know. There might be another utilllity that allows you to click together LaTeX formulas though
<vinnl> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Besogon> O my got. Why is it so difficalt in linux way... but , thanks whether or no
<vinnl> Well, that's Abiword
<vinnl> You can't really blame Linux in general for that... Perhaps OpenOffice.org has a better interface
<Besogon> vinnl, I know that. But I have just interest about  abiword. (Really I need use only MS word in my university)
<vinnl> Besogon, if you have a license for MS Word, you can use that on Xubuntu. Not that easy, but not really difficult either
<vinnl> If it's *really* necessary, that's always an option ;-)
<Besogon> I havnt a license MS Word, but I'm still using it. :)) (MS office XP).
<vinnl> Obviously, I'm going to say here you shouldn't :)
<Besogon> and MS equation 3.0 is terrible. That is not my fault.
<Besogon> vinnl, And I tell you, that almost all Russia not use a license software. :)
<vinnl> That doesn't justify it ;-)
<vinnl> Besogon, anyway, I just found the KFormula application which appears to allow you to click together a formula and export it to LaTeX, which you could then use in Abiword :)
<Besogon> great
<Besogon> thanks again. I will remember that. I going to vacuum my room.
<vinnl> Have fun :P
<vojacekj> hi everyone
<vinnl> Hey vojacekj
<vojacekj> i have 1 problem
<vojacekj> i have problem with genius g-pen 450...xibuntu 8.10 can not deteced it
<vojacekj> can someone help me?
<vinnl> What kind of a device is it?
<vojacekj> it tablet
<vinnl> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<vojacekj> ok thanks
<vojacekj> and don't you know someone who know something about it?
<vinnl> ubottu is just a bot, I was querying its fact database to see if there was anything on tables on it ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinnl> See? ;-)
<vinnl> Anyway, I don't know anything about tablets, but this page might be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup
<vojacekj> thanks i will see it
<noob_M> helo
<vinnl> Hey
<noob_M> i want to learn xubuntu
<noob_M> where do i start?
<noob_M> i have no knowledge on linux
<noob_M> :(
<vinnl> noob_M, there's excellent documentation included in Xubuntu
<vinnl> Have you already installed it?
<noob_M> im downloading
<noob_M> 3$
<noob_M> 3%
<noob_M> hehehe
<noob_M> what is the basic command for linux?
<vinnl> What do you mean with "basic command"?
<noob_M> you type on the terminal
<vinnl> Why would you do that?
<noob_M> no need?
<vinnl> Nope
<noob_M> i thought terminal is for installation?
<noob_M> instal plugin? configure?
<gorgut> xubuntu install is graphical
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> like windows?
<vinnl> No, when you use the Desktop CD, you run a kind of test version of Xubuntu from that CD, and you can then double-click the "Install" icon on the desktop to start the installation
<vinnl> So that's a bit different from (easier than :) Windows
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> i can install xubuntun on windows?
<noob_M> or clean installation?
<vinnl> I'd go for a clean installation
<noob_M> boot from cd?
<noob_M> sample i got windows on the hard drive
<vinnl> Yes, you insert the CD-ROM in your CD-ROM-drive, then restart your computer
<noob_M> i want to put xubuntu
<vinnl> Do you want to keep Windows?
<noob_M> nope
<noob_M> delete windows
<vinnl> Great, that's easiest :)
<noob_M> install fresh copy of xubuntu?
<vinnl> Yes
<vinnl> What file exactly are you downloading?
<noob_M> xubuntux-8.10desktop-386.iso
<noob_M> my processor is single core
<noob_M> sempron 1.6
<noob_M> i dont need 64bit xubuntu?
<vinnl> OK, do you know how to burn that to a CD?
<noob_M> yes
<vinnl> I don't think so
<noob_M> ok
<vinnl> Great, if you do that, you'll just need to insert that in the drive and reboot the computer, then it'll mostly speak for itself
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> what is the diference between ubuntu and xbuntu?
<sancas> noob_M, the diference is that xfce use ar xfce and ubuntu use gnome
<sancas> xfce is more for pc low
<vinnl> Well, they mostly come with a whole different standard selection of software and themes, but you'll be able to install everything you install in one in the other as well
<sancas> gnome thats ritgh for new pcs
<sancas> *slow
<noob_M> a ok
<noob_M> the interface is still the same?
<vinnl> No
<noob_M> feature no same too?
<noob_M> i heard counterstrike can play on linux
<vinnl> Nope, but if you miss a feature in Xubuntu that is in Ubuntu you *can* install that afterwards :)
<noob_M> cs can play on xubuntu?
<noob_M> oic
<vinnl> Probably, let me check (not that easy though)
<noob_M> it comes on the basic?
<noob_M> i can add features from ubuntu?
<vinnl> Ah, yes, you can play CS
<vinnl> And yes, sort of ;-)
<noob_M> i want to learn how to manage files on linux
<noob_M> i notice no file extension on linux?
<noob_M> sample exe, com, jpg?
<noob_M> dll
<noob_M> dll files
<vinnl> Often files do have a file extension but in theory it's not necessary
<noob_M> how can i distinguish each files?
<noob_M> i only heard linux
<noob_M> but never tried to use it
<noob_M> hehe
<vinnl> dll files are only sometimes needed if you're trying to run Windows stuff, but that's quite advanced
<vinnl> Heh, you distinguish between them just as in Windows: looking at the icons ;-)
<noob_M> what is the icon of system files in linux?
<vinnl> What do you mean by system files?
<noob_M> like windows
<noob_M> in windows is in on the folder c:windows
<vinnl> What do you do with system files in Windows?
<noob_M> how about in linux?
<vinnl> Ah, well...
<Pho75> Hi all. I'm playing with xfce 4.4. Does anyone know why thunar doesn't obey the gtk theme as far as the scrollbar goes. I personally can't stand any gtk theme that prevents me from using the right edge of my screen to control the scrollbar, but no matter what theme i choose, thunar keeps that stupid thick-ass border. is there some hidden config option somewhere I can use to make the...
<Pho75> ...thickness 0 or are u stuck with it? i'd love to replace nautilus but that border is always a deal-breaker for me with any app/theme.
<vinnl> In Linux, there's no different "C:" and "D:" and whatnot drives
<noob_M> ha?
<vinnl> It's just all under "/", so you got for example "/tmp" for temporary files, "/home/vincent" for my user account
<vinnl> You'll mostly be concerned with the files in your user account
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> u type in on the terminal window?
<vinnl> No
<noob_M> where/
<vinnl> You really don't need the terminal as much as you think
<noob_M> oic
<vinnl> They're on your desktop, for example :)
<noob_M> i want to play on the terminal window
<noob_M> browse files on linux
<noob_M> hehe
<vinnl> noob_M, look, this is how you browse files in Xubuntu: http://thunar.xfce.org/images/filewindow-1.png
<noob_M> what is m4 file extension?
<vinnl> No idea
<noob_M> ok
<vinnl> You won't run into those anyway ;-)
<noob_M> can i ask about ubuntu here?
<vinnl> Preferably in #ubuntu, I don't know if we can answer it here :)
<noob_M> i alreay had ubuntu last year i uninstall it
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> same server?
<vinnl> Yep
<noob_M> ok thanks
<noob_M> vinnl for u which is eaiser xubuntu or ubuntu?
<vinnl> Ehm, well... I think Ubuntu is a little bit easier for new users
<vinnl> But of course I'm a Xubuntu fan ;-)
<noob_M> ic
<noob_M> my frend recomend xubuntu too
<noob_M> before i try ubuntu i unstall it
<noob_M> i dont know how to configure
<noob_M> hehehe
<noob_M> but now i want to learn
<noob_M> hmmmm
<noob_M> x or u?
<noob_M> hehehe
<noob_M> u choose for me
<vinnl> You can easily do both :)
<vinnl> I'd say: if you friend recommended Xubuntu, go with that, he'll know best what suits you
<noob_M> but u said x is for slow pc?
<Slonkie> Anyone capable of helping me with windows shares, and how to connect the them from xubuntu?
<vinnl> Well, that wasn't me, but... Xubuntu will run a bit better. Do you have a slow PC?
<noob_M> athlon 1800xp
<noob_M> 256 ram
<noob_M> 10 gig hd
<noob_M> is my old pc
<noob_M> hehehe
<noob_M> ata-66 hardisk slow
<vinnl> Ah well then you don't want to do Ubuntu :P
<noob_M> y?
<noob_M> can't run 256 ram?
<vinnl> Yeah but not pleasantly
<vinnl> Oh wait, I don't even think it can, no
<noob_M> only to learn the basic
<noob_M> only to learn the basics
<noob_M> how about 512
<vinnl> You could, but I'd really go with Xubuntu, it's a bit faster
<noob_M> i tried 512mb it run the ubuntu
<vinnl> Still, though you could give Ubuntu a try then
<noob_M> u always online?
<vinnl> Not always, no :P
<noob_M> oh no
<vinnl> But there often are very helpful people over here, especially on weekdays :)
<noob_M> ah ok
<noob_M> im in the philipines
<noob_M> diferent time slot
<noob_M> in the morning here people asleep in the US
<noob_M> lol
<noob_M> gtg thanks for your help vinnl
<vojacekj> hi everyone
<gorgut> lo
<vojacekj> vinnl are you here
<vinnl> Hey vojacekj  :)
<vojacekj> thanks it works
<vojacekj> it's super
<vinnl> Great :)
<vojacekj> i have 1 more question, problem :D
<vojacekj> i have problem with scanner
<vojacekj> do you know something about it?
<vinnl> A little, little bit
<vojacekj> i have scanner Umax Astra 2000p
<vojacekj> and don't u know some goog page?
<vojacekj> *good
<vinnl> vojacekj, perhaps this one's good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo :)
<vojacekj> thank u
<vojacekj> u are great
<vojacekj> bey meanwhile
<vinnl> Bye
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<vinnl> Hey charlie-tca
<gorgut> lo
<forces> :)
<AndyML> so, apt-get -f install gives me "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AndyML> "
<lolTodd> I've been having a problem getting my restricted video drivers to cooperate.  I can enable and disable then fine from the panel, but they take no effect.  It was working fine prior to a power outage, but now it's about a 10% success rate when I boot up.  Suggestions?
<xapiens> format and reinstall
<lolTodd> Bite me.
<TheSheep> lolTodd: dmesg says something? how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<lolTodd> Checking
<shippo> I was following this site http://layer8problem.blogspot.com/2008/10/howto-remote-desktop-to-xubuntu-710.html but when I got to vino-session it states command not found?
<lolTodd> TheSheep: In Xorg.0.log it says "Backing store disabled.  Does that help?
<TheSheep> no
<lolTodd> Validated modes: "nvidia-auto-slect"  Virtual screen size determined to be 640x480.  Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI from CRT-0's EDID.  DPI set to (7, 75); computed from build-in default.
<lolTodd> How about that, TheSheep?
<TheSheep> lolTodd: looks like the driver works...
<TheSheep> lolTodd: maybe try logs from when it's not working
<lolTodd> TheSheep: Working or not, I'm stuck at 640x480.
<TheSheep> lolTodd: that's because the driver couldn't read you monitor's resolution
<TheSheep> lolTodd: try specyfying vertical and horizontal refresh rates in xorg.conf
<chewit> does anyone know if the new notification system which is in Ubuntu 9.04 will be in Xubuntu 9.04?
<dbdii407> I need help: When i click on a window, it wont come into focus
<charlie-tca> chewit: I don't know now. It was called notify-osd.
<GreedyB2> If I add a XFCE 4.6 PPA and update things is it pretty much impossible to go back if I don't like it or something doesnt work correctly?
<jarnos> GreedyB2: It is not impossible. I have done it.
<jarnos> GreedyB2: You can use synaptic to get list of the files installed from the PPA. Remove them in console, remove the PPA in /etc/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GreedyB2> I see
<GreedyB2> Did everything work for you?
<jarnos> GreedyB2: You mean in Xfce 4.6?
<GreedyB2> jarnos, yeah
<jarnos> GreedyB2: No. I had to refresh some configuration to keep the panel from freezing the computer, for instance. However, I am using it again.
<shippo> what is the correct way to use the -unixpw option for x11vnc? or is there a website I can be pointed to?
<Shooree> where's the setting for the number of virtual desktops? I can't seem to find it following ubuntu how-to's
<TheSheep> Shooree: it's in settings->setting manager->workspaces and margins
<Shooree> that's what I thought, TheSheep, but whenever I set i to 4, my Compiz cube doesn't give me more than 2
<TheSheep> Shooree: that's because compiz is not xubuntu
<TheSheep> Shooree: it does its own workspaces
<Shooree> right
<TheSheep> and has its own settings for it
<TheSheep> !compiz | Shooree
<ubottu> Shooree: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Shooree> could you tell me how to enable the cube, please? All I've got now is a two-faced square
<Shooree> oh
<Shooree> ok
<TheSheep> I have no idea
<TheSheep> sorry
<Shooree> np
<Shooree> I'll do my homework
<Shooree> for the record, I was just blind. it was there the whole time, the desktop size tab. I just didn't see it.
<artistxe> any blender users here that have discovered keyboard shortcut problems ?
<artistxe> simple fix in the xfwm4 default file. the easy click option should be set to false. this seems to go for quite a few keyboard shortcuts
<artistxe> in other programs as well
<TheSheep> artistxe: what does it do?
<artistxe> what does it (what ? ) do ?
<artistxe> changing the default ?
<TheSheep> artistxe: I'm just wondering hwat is the problem and how that option solves it
<TheSheep> what*
<artistxe> oh. in blender it the default prevents you from using certain key combos in edit mode. such as Alt-rmb in editmode to select an edgeloop
<TheSheep> rmb?
<artistxe> originally I had thought that it was a keboard config problem in the settings.
<artistxe> rmb = right mouse button
<artistxe> you do not use Blender I am guessing....
<Slonkie> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) - Anyone know how to fix this?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: start mysql daemon
<Slonkie> how do i do that?
<TheSheep> artistxe: not often, but I had similar problem in Second Life, I just switched that to Super
<TheSheep> Slonkie: wait, what are you actually trying to do?
<Slonkie> start mysql
<TheSheep> what for?
<Slonkie> I need it for amarok
<TheSheep> amarok uses mysql?
<Slonkie> yep
<Slonkie> well, for the collection somehow
<TheSheep> good thing I keep away from it :)
<TheSheep> Slonkie: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start  should start it
<Slonkie> what would you say is better for audio playing?
<TheSheep> I have no opinion, but there are lots of options, depending on what you need
<Slonkie> lol
<artistxe> Slonkie . I prefer Exaile myself.
<Slonkie> Exaile looks god, how does it handle very big collections?
<SiDi> Slonkie: correctly :p
<SiDi> i use exaile, it can lag 1/2 secs if you add 1500 songs to a playlist, but once they're added it doesnt lag
<artistxe> it also records streams , which I like :)
<rocko> streams
<rocko> for G
<rocko> respect
<artistxe> I use streamtuner to get my stations and have the preferences set up to open the streams in Exaile . from there you can record and save in the dir specified in the Exaile preferences
<artistxe> or   .you could always rip streams from terminal using streamripper
<jarnos> Slonkie: What I like in Amarok is global shortcuts. I also had problem with database backend, but it was a while ago.
<jarnos> TheSheep: You can choose from several database backends when using Amarok.
<SiDi> amarok looks badly in gtk based environments :(
<TheSheep> jarnos: any sane reason to not use sqlite?
<TheSheep> SiDi: not with the gtkqt qt theme
<jarnos> SiDi: It is only cosmetic. Shortcuts work better in Xfce than in Gnome/Metacity.
<SiDi> TheSheep: What the hell is that ? oO
 * SiDi googling ! :o
<jarnos> TheSheep: no idea.
<jarnos> TheSheep: I guess anything you can use works.
<TheSheep> SiDi: http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<TheSheep> SiDi: it would be great to have it by default in xubuntu
<jarnos> TheSheep: Where do you get gtk2-x11-dev packages from?
<TheSheep> jarnos: I'd guess libgtk2.0-dev
<jarnos> TheSheep: the last command gave: "make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop."
<TheSheep> jarnos: qmake
<TheSheep> jarnos: and then make
<jarnos> TheSheep: yes. but the output was from "sudo make checkinstall"
<TheSheep> jarnos: I don't follow, what did you do?
<jarnos> TheSheep: I did what was told at http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<what_if> I have a laptop with 64mb ram in it, can I run xubuntu with a gui ?>
<jarnos> TheSheep: The last command gave what I told above.
<TheSheep> what_if: it's theoretically possible, but it will be so slow, that it turns out unusable
<TheSheep> jarnos: but where did you get that command?
<what_if> any distro you can recommend for a 64mb machine ?
<jarnos> TheSheep: you mean "sudo make checkinstall"?
<TheSheep> what_if: I don't know, maybe archlinux, if configured with care, or puppylinux, or dsl
<TheSheep> jarnos: yes
<TheSheep> jarnos: just do 'sudo checkinstall'
<TheSheep> jarnos: after 'qmake'
<jarnos> what_if: DeLi Linux maybe.
<TheSheep> what_if: you should be able to get some ram for it cheaply though
<jarnos> TheSheep: That worked. Now there is GTK GUI style in Qt configuration
<what_if> TheSheep: max ram 192. :P
<what_if> 300mhz, 6gb hd, 192 ram max (64 currently) not really worth the extra $$
<knome> what_if, 192 is way better than 64. xubuntu is ok with it.
<what_if> well, to be honest we need X and adobe acrobat. It will be way too slow...
<knome> at least with 192 you *can* do it.
<knome> with 64, i'm not really sure if you get a pdf reader running
<what_if> knome: no, no pdf reading at 64 (tried)
<what_if> I'll just add it to the toy pile, been wanting a "disposable" laptop anyways
<knome> exactly.
<jarnos> TheSheep: thanks. In which applications you see the difference? I can't see difference in Amrok.
<jarnos> TheSheep: ^Amarok
<jarnos> TheSheep: or in Kaffeine or QAmix for that matter.
<jarnos> TheSheep: At least I can see the difference in qtconfic :)
<jarnos> TheSheep: ^qtconfig
<TheSheep> jussi01: try  skype --disable-cleanlooks
<knome> TheSheep, he went.
<TheSheep> meh
<jussi01> spurious pings.... meh... :P
<basajaun> hi all
<knome> !hi | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<basajaun> just installed xubuntu on my son's old toshiba tecra but I only get a midget screen
<durt> basajaun,  If it's similar to my old satellite, there's a bios setting to change that.
<basajaun> how do you do that durt?
<durt> possibly esc or del at start up then maybe F1 to continue. If it's as old as mine. We're talking from the late 90's here.
<Slor> toshiba - coulde be f2, f12, or something as well.
<Slor> I forget exactly - on my toshibas, one F-key brings a startup menu and another gets me into bios.  and it always takes me a while to find the right one. :)
<basajaun> not working  :)
<Slor> try f1 as well.  and hit them often during the boot process.
<Slor> all else fails, you should be able to find a manual on toshiba's website
<basajaun> I am in
<basajaun> what should I change?
<basajaun> I have changed the only option for display and restarted but mo joy
<basajaun> no joy
<basajaun> yaye got it thank you durt and slor
<basajaun> bye all
#xubuntu 2010-03-22
<WASasquatch> How might I go about obtaining the linux-backports-modules-karmic package?
<WASasquatch> I found one through the Ubuntu website, but it had a dependency problem and couldn't be installed.
<WASasquatch> I'm really new, and if I could just get Xubuntu online I could start learning this stuff without having to retart from windows to linux all the time. lol
<WASasquatch> I would just plug my computer in ethernet, but I loaned out my cord for my friend to go online with his PS3.
<WASasquatch> Anyone?
<_Techie_> what do you need help with?
<_Techie_> WASasquatch: whats the problem?
<_Techie_> WASasquatch: if your not willing to let me know what the problem is, then i cant help you
<WASasquatch> Okay
<WASasquatch> So I have a Belkin N Wireless USB adapter
<WASasquatch> I plug it in, and it is recognized. However it won't connect to my router.
<_Techie_> have you selected the correct encryption type?
<WASasquatch> I was told to run "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic" which the package doesn't exist on my system, and I have no internet to get the package.
<WASasquatch> Indeed.
<WASasquatch> All the settings are correct.
<WASasquatch> I even tethered my phone with no encryptions and it couldn't connect to it either.
<_Techie_> i presume the belin adapter is backwards compatable with G devices
<WASasquatch> Indeed.
<_Techie_> hrmm
<WASasquatch> Belkin 5FD8053 N Wireless
<WASasquatch> Dual-band.
<WASasquatch> I am also running the current stable release of Xubuntu, 9.10.
<_Techie_> i cant seem to turn up anything
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> what encryption is the network, WPA-PSK2?
<WASasquatch> Yeah
<WASasquatch> Wait...
<WASasquatch> I'm not sure. been awhile since I set it, windows just says WAP2.
<_Techie_> try logging into the router and disabling the encryption of the network
<_Techie_> try to connect to the network with security off
<_Techie_> this wil give us an idea whether its a problem with the adapter in Xubuntu or just a problem authenticating
<WASasquatch> Well, like I said, I tethered my phone with no encryption and it was unable to connect as well. I don't think it's the router, more the Network Manager.
<WASasquatch> I have a PCMCIA Linksys adapter as well, which is not detected, anyway to try it?
<_Techie_> i wouldnt have a clue
<WASasquatch> Do you know where to download the linux-backports-modules-karmic package?
<_Techie_> if you want to "Download" it without using aptitude
<_Techie_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<WASasquatch> When I download linux-backports-modules-karmic or karmic-generic I can't install them. It has a big red warning/error stating there is a dependency problem.
<WASasquatch> And apparently I need to install these to connect my Belkin adapter
<psycho_oreos> try something like prevu
<ralze> hi, I was looking for something like menu.lst or grub.conf, but the things don't quite look like I'm used to in /boot/grub. where would I have to look?
<charlie-tca> try /etc/default/grub
<charlie-tca> what are you looking to change?
<ralze> charlie-tca: I wasn't gonna change anything. I was just wanting to get the right parameters for the grub.conf, that is actually referenced on my machine
<ralze> charlie-tca: I'm masochist, I'm looking into gentoo :)
<ralze> mainly I'm not too sure about the whole hd0,1..45 business, so I wanted to see what the xubuntu parition would be
<charlie-tca> I don't know grub.conf
<ralze> well thanks anyway! :)
<charlie-tca> grub legacy (grub1) used menu.lst and grub2 uses /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<ralze> ah okay, maybe that's why it all looked so differently. I've never really configured grub2 yet.
<ralze> alright, then it's gonna be guessing and rebooting.
<highvoltage> imho grub2 takes way too long to load on some machines
<highvoltage> (sorry wrong channel)
 * charlie-tca nods to both comments
<Tronika> hello
<Tronika> good aftanonn
<Tronika> i need some help getting xubuntu to work
<Tronika> i cant get past the login screen
<Tronika> im on live cd
<Tronika> any help greatly appreciated
<charlie-tca> And?
<Tronika> and i need to login
<charlie-tca> You have the login screen up ?
<Tronika> but how
<Tronika> yes
<Tronika> its up
<charlie-tca> User = ubuntu
<charlie-tca> password = hit enter
<Tronika> i tried that
<Tronika> no go
<charlie-tca> ubuntu all small letters, password is blank box, just hit enter on it?
<Tronika> nope
<charlie-tca> Try resetting gdm, if you can, using Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k
<charlie-tca> then try it again
<charlie-tca> what version is this?
<Tronika> lets see
<Tronika> 9.10
<mobius111001> anyone know is xubuntu 10.04 still using not using pulse?
<charlie-tca> Never had 9.10 stop at the login, are you sure it booted to the cd?
<Tronika> yea
<Tronika> its an old pc
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is using pulseaudio
<Tronika> but this never happens
<Tronika> usually loads up normally
<charlie-tca> Old pc should not matter. seems to be something wrong with the cd itself
<charlie-tca> Try ubuntu and password = ubuntu
<charlie-tca> mobius111001: I am running both 32bit and 64bit Xubuntu on two different systems with pulseaudio and no issues to date
 * charlie-tca thinks the volume not muting is great, too!
<mobius111001> hey charlie-tca....on 10.04 or 9.10?  just moved to xubuntu with 9.10 because pulse and my internal microphone didn't want to play nice.  i was hoping 10.04 didn't move to pulse.  granted, i'm not very fond of xfce ;-)
<charlie-tca> 10.04
<Tronika> thx for help charlie
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<mobius111001> did pulse come by default?
<Tronika> yea
<Tronika> :)
<charlie-tca> mobius111001: yes
<Tronika> thx man
<charlie-tca> My volume options are oss and pulse only
<charlie-tca> Tronika: You are welcome
<mobius111001> shoot.  thanks for the info charlie-tca
<Tronika> gotta go
<Tronika> cya later
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<cur> has anyone been testing the 10.04 xubuntu beta?
<Sysi> i have it
<charlie-tca> yes, cur
<charlie-tca> I run it on two systems, 32bit and 64bit
 * charlie-tca thinks it might be a poll
<cur> how is it going for you? I am really having trepidations about it... I had a lot of issues with Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop... and I am wondering how the beta is working
<Sysi> pretty well for me
<charlie-tca> As long as I stay away from the nvidia hardware driver on 64 bit, great!
<charlie-tca> Seems to be enough bugs for a beta
<cur> okay another silly question... I have an intel core2 solo 1.4ghz processor, is it smart to switch over to Xubuntu with this chipset?
<cur> 9.04 Ubuntu works like a champ. Most of my problems have just been fault of my own.
<charlie-tca> sure... I think so. I run xubuntu on all my machines, including the 2.2GHz 64bit athlon
<charlie-tca> Try the live cd, see if it works for you
<charlie-tca> It is not as easy as Ubuntu to configure, most of the time
<cur> cool. I have been looking into the xfce a lot more recently. What do you mean by "easy"?
<charlie-tca> gnome configures a lot of things that you do manually in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xfce gives you more choices, I think. Also makes you work a little more to do what you want, sometimes
<cur> I am new to ubuntu and linux (diddling around since october/november) but I like the ability to tinker with everything. it has bit me in the ars a few times, though.  I don't mind the work.
<cur> thanks
<Sysi> not actually #right but, have others experienced that lucid losts dns?
<Sysi> and working again..
<charlie-tca> I saw some questions about it in #ubuntu+1 the other day
<charlie-tca> It does seem to happen intermittent to some users
<lubka> Hello, my panels are gone, can´t open Panel in Settings
<lubka> Is there any fix?
<Myrtti> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<lubka> thanks
<lubka> it helped
<lubka> bye
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> bye
#xubuntu 2010-03-23
<Satz> Hi.  Is there a graphical way of connecting to a win32 share from xubuntu?
<residentgrey> satz add to that a printer
<residentgrey> satz look up nautilus
<residentgrey> network tab right there
<jusama14> Hello, I'm trying to backup some files from windows using xubuntu but I can't find the windows partition
<likemindead> The way Ubuntu is moving, Xubuntu keeps looking better and better... ;-)
<Myrtti> I've thought for years it looks better
<likemindead> Yeah... I don't understand the direction they're going. GNOME seems really buggy to me. And 10.04 looks awfully Mac-wannabe. :-\
<TrueSongMedia> Looks like Ubuntu 10.04 is a failed OS X ripoff
<TrueSongMedia> >.<
<TrueSongMedia> So I, as a *Mac user*, am switching to Xubuntu ^_^
<kokoa> Hi all, I am trying to get desktop effects working in Xubuntu Lucid beta, and have no idea where to start as there is no longer an xorg.conf file. Any advice?
<Balsaq> Good morning...
<pamela> can some one possibly help me?
<pamela> anyone?
<pamela> i need help i burned a cd rom on a windows computer but my limux computer dosent show what i burned on the cd
<pamela> why does ubuntu show what i burned on the cd?
<pamela> why does ubunto not show what i burned on the cd?
<Balsaq> did u burn an iso image pamela?
<pamela> no it was a quicktime  and mp4 video
<pamela> on a memorex CDR
<Balsaq> standby
<pamela> thank you
<fran__> hi, my xubuntu crast at 1 minuto to init... any idea for mi problem?
<niko_simple_user> try to send us your logs at least
<_Techie_> logs please
<fran__> no me da tiempo ni a abrir un terminal
<fran__> como puedo sacar los logs
<Sysi> what's your native language?
<fran__> se bloquea
<fran__> spanish
<Sysi> !sp
<fran__> sorry
<Sysi> no..
<fran__> i'm not time for look logs
<fran__> the graphics mode crash
<_Techie_> have you tried booting into text mode?
<fran__> yes
<_Techie_> any luck?
<fran__> and only have time to typed one or two command
<_Techie_> add the "text" option to the end of thr grub line
<_Techie_> so blah blah blah --quiet splash text
<_Techie_> sysi, ima head to bed... its all yours
<fran__> thank _Techie_
<_Techie_> check whether its a problem in the init, or whether its a problem with GDM
<_Techie_> if text mode boots fine, log in
<_Techie_> and run startx
<_Techie_> if your desktop loads
<_Techie_> then youve got a problem with GDM
<_Techie_> wait, the command may be startxfce4
<_Techie_> try both
<_Techie_> anyway, goodnight
<fran__> ok, thanks !
<hardcore> hi. comes the karmic koala with emerald/compiz?
<Sysi> no
<hardcore> oh :/ is it easy to use xfce with emerald?
<Sysi> i think it is, for me it only worked with emerald
<hardcore> ok! so is there a workaround out? ;)
<hardcore> because i want to mod xfce to this http://deskworld.deviantart.com/art/DSTRY-136679032
<vonderer> hi. is there any way to make automounting work without GDM?
<charlie-tca> vonderer: automounting the hard drives?
<vonderer> no, dvd, flash drives
<charlie-tca> Same, answer is yes. Server install does it all the time without gdm or gui
<charlie-tca> Probably needs an entry in /etc/fstab or an entry in udev now
<vonderer> everything's ok while I use GDM, but when I use SLiM, thunar and nautilus refuse to mount newly inserted media =/
<charlie-tca> Can't really help you with slim, myself
<vonderer> thanks for the idea about udev. I usually get answers about fstab, but hey, GDM doesn't modify fstab and works perfectly
<charlie-tca> Yeah, lotta changes happening in Ubuntu and Xubuntu these days.
<vonderer> gdm became awful, that what's happened. :))
<charlie-tca> Gnome re-wrote it and made it very hard for anyone else to use it
<charlie-tca> think simplification, I think
<vonderer> yes, it's a bit frustrating. I think they're oversimplifying it
<charlie-tca> yup
<slow-motion> hi
<vonderer> hi
<slow-motion> hi vonderer
<vonderer> seems like a problem with PolicyKit =/
<vonderer> found something on ubuntuforums
<jst> Hey, guys.  I want to install the package "gnome-applets," but it depends on way too many packages (pulseaudio included).  Is there any way just to install some of the gnome applets?  I'm really only interested in the CPU and network utilization applets, as XFCE's are lacking.
<Besogon> jst, do you think gnome-applets will work in xfce?
<jst> Besogon, yes, the package needed is called "xfce4-xfapplet-plugin."
<jst> I've used it before... I just don't want to install an absurd amount of GNOME packages in order to get a nicer-looking CPU graph.
<Besogon> jst, try to install applets from source code http://projects.gnome.org/
<jst> Besogon, yeah, I'm trying to figure out which applet it is. :)
<jst> I think it's "system monitor," but I can't find the source.
<Besogon> jst, I have an idea. Applets work. All applets need at least 2 files. one of which is executable and second is a serve file (This file contains all the information about the resources the applet will use for its execution.).
<Besogon> You can download just one gnome-applets.deb package. unpack it find this 2 file and put them in appropriate place
<Besogon> look more about gnome applets http://www.pygtk.org/articles/applets_arturogf/
<jst> Besogon, thanks.
<slow-motion> bye
<Balsaq> good evening Xubuntu
#xubuntu 2010-03-24
<darkblue_B> hi all- our user gorup has made a LiveDVD with XUbuntu as a base.. its working really well.. 9.10 I think.. but one thing.. I cannot ssh in when it is running as a VM. I installed openssh-server, and can ssh out.. the connection closed immediately when I try.. what to do? what to check?
<darkblue_B> yes, 9.10
<charlie-tca> did you install openssh-server?
<charlie-tca> It might be the vm is blocking ssh in also. VBox does that if everything is not set up just right
<darkblue_B> hi charlie-tca
<darkblue_B> I did install openssh-server
<darkblue_B> I have been on the vbox channel, and no one could identify anything wrong with my setup
<darkblue_B> nmap shows port 22 open
<charlie-tca> just a minute
<charlie-tca> 64 or 32 bit?
<darkblue_B> linux generic i686
<charlie-tca> let me bring up vbox
<darkblue_B> uname -a
<darkblue_B> doesnt say 64bit
<charlie-tca> 686 is 32bit
<charlie-tca> I'm pulling up a 9.10 VBox machine
<darkblue_B> ok nice
<charlie-tca> bridged adapter on eth0
<darkblue_B> y
<Myrtti> uname -m
<Myrtti> if it says x86_64...
<Myrtti> then you've got a 64-bit system
<darkblue_B> ok thx Myrtti
<darkblue_B> i686 is 32bit
<darkblue_B> I have also compared the output of ifconfig -a and netstal -lptn on a working VM (debian) and the problem VM.. they seem equivalent to me
<darkblue_B> same host and vbox
<darkblue_B> netstat
<charlie-tca> Okay, I can ssh out of the VBox machine
<darkblue_B> yes - me too
<charlie-tca> Now, you want to ssh in, right?
<darkblue_B> very much
<charlie-tca> I am in
<charlie-tca> I haven't even put a passphrase into the vm
<charlie-tca> firewall blocking the ip?
<charlie-tca> I can ssh both directions without changing any defaults
<darkblue_B> yes, I also.. on other VMs
<darkblue_B> but not this one.. for some unknown reason
<darkblue_B> I just confirmed that I can ssh in and out, on a Debian VM with the same host
<charlie-tca> No messages about why it isn't going in?
<Myrtti> have you tried telneting into port 22?
<darkblue_B> nmap shows port 22 as open on the XUbuntu guest..
<darkblue_B> telnet.. trying now
<darkblue_B> what should I type into telnet?
<darkblue_B> I get  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2
<darkblue_B> from telnet addr 22
<Myrtti> telnet hostname.or.address sshport ( telnet 192.168.0.foo 22 )
<darkblue_B> right - after that
<Myrtti> what output did you get?
<darkblue_B> I get  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2
<Myrtti> in that case, the ssh server does answer
<darkblue_B> http://paste.debian.net/65558/
<Myrtti> how exactly are you trying to connect to it with ssh? you are aware that Ubuntu doesn't have a root password and by default ssh login by root is of course disabled?
<darkblue_B> its a network issue somehow Myrtti
<Myrtti> it indeed is
<darkblue_B> .. so I am told by others
<darkblue_B> I can connect to other VMs on this host fine
<darkblue_B> it is the XUbuntu one, this one, that fails
<darkblue_B> I tried 4 of the 5 network cards supplied bu VirtualBox.. same response
<darkblue_B> I have also compared the output of ifconfig -a and netstal -lptn on a working VM (debian) and the problem VM.. they seem equivalent to me
<charlie-tca> I didn't have to change /etc/network/interfaces in my vm to ssh into it
<charlie-tca> and you said VBox on irc checked this out too?
<darkblue_B> the vbox people could find nothing wrong
<charlie-tca> Tried using a different ip address in the vm?
<darkblue_B> hmm looking at /etc/network/interfaces nw
<darkblue_B> now
<charlie-tca> shouldn't matter. The other vm used the ip, right?
<darkblue_B> can you say that in a differnt way?
<charlie-tca> You used the same ip address in the vm that worked and this one?
<darkblue_B> no - I let dhcp assign it
<darkblue_B> so they were differnt
<darkblue_B> I find it odd that this XUbuntu network/interfaces defines *only* the lo (loopback) and nothing else
<darkblue_B> .. its 2 lines
<darkblue_B> auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<darkblue_B> thats it
<charlie-tca> Yes, if you use dhcp, network manager handles everything
<charlie-tca> As long as you don't manually change the interface file, it works
<charlie-tca> Or does it?
<charlie-tca> I use static IP addresses, so I manually fill in /etc/network/interfaces with the information
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: could that be the problem here?
<darkblue_B> linux gurus from my user gourp built this setup on top of XUbuntu.. it has tons of things in there and correct
<darkblue_B> this is the one thing I am having problems with
<darkblue_B> I dont follow most of what they talk about
<darkblue_B> I am willing to try a manual IP address or whatever..
<charlie-tca> Can you ping the vbox from outside of it?
<darkblue_B> yes definitely.. nmap shows port 80 and 22 open
<charlie-tca> but does ping work?
<darkblue_B> oh trying
<darkblue_B> yes.. 0.5 ms ping :-)
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> The only thing I can come up with is to try a manual ip address
<darkblue_B> ok trying charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hey, what is in /etc/hosts.deny ?
<darkblue_B> hi charlie-tca I followed a recipe for changing /etc/network/interfaces and it worked fine.. afer networking restart I got the static IP, can ssh out to another machine.. ssh back in.. fails int he same way :-(
<darkblue_B> looking
<charlie-tca> darkblue_B: what is the fail message?
<darkblue_B> I have seen only two error msgs.. this one is 'Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer'
<darkblue_B> hosts.deny appears to be stock - 100% commented out
<vn_> heya, that may be a stupid question...but how can I drag a "terminal" icon to my taskbar?
<charlie-tca> Can not do that in xubuntu
<vn_> o.O
<charlie-tca> vn_: you will need to create a launcher on the panel, and add terminal
<vn_> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> darkblue_B: uninstall and reinstall openssh-server?
<darkblue_B> ok trying
<charlie-tca> with a restart in between
<vn_> and whats the command for that "terminal"
<charlie-tca> vn_: xfce4-terminal
<vn_> ok tks
<vn_> back to GUI after years of CLI aint easy ehe
<vn_> what would be the xfce equivalent of krdc?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. What is krdc?
<vn_> remote desktop client
<vn_> theres one for ssh and vnc but not rdp
<charlie-tca> remote desktop viewer? in Applications -> Networking
<darkblue_B> OOOOOHHHHHHH that worked
<vn_> doesnt do rdp
<darkblue_B> that was a lot of trying
<charlie-tca> Yes it was
<charlie-tca> darkblue_B: but you got it, right?
<darkblue_B> yes, I am in
<charlie-tca> great
<darkblue_B> thx very much for your patience charlie-tca
<darkblue_B> I tried so many things
<charlie-tca> you are very welcome.
<charlie-tca> vn_: You could use krdp
<vn_> isnt that going to install 50348203 deps?
<charlie-tca> yup
<vn_> I'd like to avoid that
<charlie-tca> what about xrdp
<charlie-tca> should have almost everything it needs already installed
<vn_> gonna try that one tks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hexdump_> I'm having an issue here maybe one of you geniuses can help me...
<hexdump_> Unable to connect : java.security.AccessControlException : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission irc.freenode.net resolve)
<challman> is that the problem?
<hexdump_> yup
<hexdump_> I have an applet running on my site
<hexdump_> can u see if you have the same problem?
<challman> what applet?
<hexdump_> pjirc
<challman> is that a plugin for Pidgin or a separate iirc prog?
<hexdump_> just a java applet for pjirc
<hexdump_> see I didn't have the problem at first now it's starting up
<hexdump_> ah ha
<hexdump_> something simple
<hexdump_> I'm an idiot
<hexdump_> lol
<hexdump_> nm I figured out why
<hexdump_> challman:  did it work for you?
<challman> i saw your link and browsed the site. what is it for?
<hexdump_> It's just a central location where people can get network security tools, distributions and read different e-books related to computer networks, voip, servers, programming, the works
<hexdump_> discuss whatever.  programming, exploits, network security, help each other out with problems.
<hexdump_> Pfff if it works the way I want
<challman> nice
<hexdump_> I have a ton of pdf files and I'm converting older txt files to nicer pdf format
<challman> i'll have to bookmark it then ;)
<hexdump_> phrack magazine e-zines, red hat server e-books, VoIP ebooks, cisco certs, assembly language, php, c, C++ all of it
<hexdump_> I can't really put up the windows distro's to the public
<hexdump_> as you can see all of the windows distros I had to password protect, but there are some more distros that people might now know about.
<hexdump_> such as linux for dreamcast, backtrack4, and openvms/vax
<hexdump_> u should get really good speeds since nobody knows about my site
<challman> cisco certs?   hmmmmmm
<challman> <<< network engineer
<hexdump_> yeah I have a ton of them
<hexdump_> I just haven't put them online yet
<challman> is this a personal hoby? professional interest? what?
<hexdump_> just to give back
<hexdump_> Cisco ASA, Cisco area application services, deploying and troubleshooting, wireless lan troubleshooting, cisco IOS xr fundametnals
<hexdump_> cisco router and switch forensics, advanced internetworking guide and tons more.  no popups no bullcrap
<hexdump_> well, I gotta get back to work
<challman> sweet. I just started studying for my CCNP and CCDP
<hexdump_> I might have some info for you on that
<hexdump_> I'm disabled so I have all day to do things
<challman> i'll keep looking. do I create an account or what?
<hexdump_> should I add a cisco section to my docs page?
<challman> would be nice
<hexdump_> well I'll give you my e-mail.  I haven't setup anything yet.  This is a pretty big project
<challman> thanks!!
<hexdump_> just give me your e-mail and I'll add you an account or something
<vn-> where do I do is I want vlc instead of another app to open when I wanna play a dvd?
<hexdump_> challman:  if you want there are some files available under the network tools section.
<challman> hexdump_: i saw that. good stuff too
<hexdump_> challman:  I allow people to browse directories and I have everything backed up so if somebody feels the need to hack it, it will be back up within minutes
<hexdump_> I would hope people wouldn't want to because I'm trying to help our community
<challman> hexdump_: ppl hack for all sorts of reasons. beware
<hexdump_> challman:  I know I've done it, but I never felt the need to destroy anything or had the reason.
<hexdump_> challman:  pff and some people had their bank accounts, e-mail login/passwords and credit cards on their computer.
<challman> hexdump_: there are plenty of malicious ppl in this world
<hexdump_> one person had their motorcycle license and another scanned all four of their credit cards onto their computer?!
<challman> hexdump_: ppl who insecurely store personal info on the computer almost deserve what they get, poor ignorant bastards. I use the latest encryption and complex passwords for all my info
<hexdump_> another couple (husband/wife) had typed up an entire spreadsheet of every login/password they had credit cards pins/bank account l/p e-mail l/p all on their computer.
<hexdump_> yeah encrypt your info like 3 or 4 times over
<hexdump_> encrypt the encryption then encrypt that encryption, then do it again.
<hexdump_> spoof your mac go through multiple routers/firewalls
<hexdump_> use a proxy as well
<challman> hexdump_: lol, i use keepassx with AES 256 for my personal data
<hexdump_> make your pc a firewall/router spoof its mac and connect it to a router.  connect your primary pc to your other pc that's connected to your router thats connected to the net
<hexdump_> now what heh heh
<challman> ?
<hexdump_> j/k
<hexdump_> yeah isn't there 512 encryption ?
<challman> hexdump_: possibly, but i haven't seen it yet
<challman> hexdump_: when it comes out, i'll switch immediately ;)
<challman> hexdump_: the bigger the key, the more likely you'll slow someone down
<hexdump_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA
<hexdump_> 2048 encryption.
<challman> hexdump_: AES is only up to 256  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<hexdump_> i know
<hexdump_> that's interesting stuph too maybe I'll add a section in docs for that
<hexdump_> what do you think?
<hexdump_> I'll also have some historical texts presenting the olden days of phreaking and its transition into VoIP
<hexdump_> if you're into sort of modern day phreaking check out Warvox on my site
<challman> hexdump_: i use 2048 bit keys for all my SSL certs too. bigger is better
<hexdump_> yeah I'll just pull out the jaguar and crack it in a less than a second
<challman> hexdump_: jaguar?
<hexdump_> lol j/k
<challman> ?
<hexdump_> its the fastest super computer in the world
<challman> hexdump_: ha, haven't heard that name since Atari
<hexdump_> used for complex algorithms and for scientists analyzing solar systems n shit like that
<hexdump_> http://www.nccs.gov/jaguar/
<hexdump_> that thing would crack anything
<challman> hexdump_: well, not many have access to that power and if you do, i doubt you'd want access to my piddly info :D
<hexdump_> I wish
<hexdump_> man a hacker would jizz in their pants if they had access to that
<challman> hexdump_: yeah, i've read about that one
<challman> hexdump_:  can't remember if its a TRUE CRAY or some Intel based bullshit
<hexdump_> I bet that facility is locked down more than this place ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Bullion_Depository
<challman> hexdump_: ah, well, it's AMD based
<challman> hexdump_: CRAY used to be an awesome hardware company. Now they just take other's parts and build their boxes
<hexdump_> ah yeah I don't know very much about it to be honest with you.
<hexdump_> challman:  I'm taking network administration in school soon, anything I should concentrate on?
<hexdump_> challman:  btw I'm adding a bunch of CCNP stuff for you
<hexdump_> challman: and ccdp
<hexdump_> brb
<challman> hexdump_: hmmm, network admin can have many definitions. workstation/server admin, unix, and (true) network hardware router/switch/wireless admin. what are you going after?
<hexdump_> challman:  I really would like to concentrate on anything that has to do with network security, so I'm guessing pretty much everything
<challman> hexdump_: i have the most fun with packet/protocol analysis. have to understand hexadecimal and binary. obviously a good understanding of networking is required; subnetting, IPv4, IPv6, routing (nothing too complex such as BGP/MPLS, OSPF) basics, etc.
<hexdump_> yeah I understand hex and binary
<challman> hexdump_: security..... then I definitely suggest packet/protocol analysis
<hexdump_> I'm aware of the OSI model and what operates on what level
<hexdump_> challman:  but I'm just now getting back into computers after an 8 or 9 year hiatus
<challman> hexdump_: DDOS attacks, MAC spoofing, port knocking, etc. all network layer exploits.
<challman> hexdump_: firewalls, VPN, IKE, PKE, encryption, tunneling, etc.
<challman> hexdump_: tcpdump, ssldump, wireshark.... all good tools
<hexdump_> challman:  yup I placed a few of those on my site, but I need to learn the basics again
<challman> hexdump_: btw, i'm not an expert but i know enough to be proficient at my job ;)
<vn-> drferm..in vlc, the text is extremely small, but in the general system, the font size is OK, how can I correct that?
<vn-> -drf
<hexdump_> yeah I know about DOS attacks, MAC spoofing, DNS zone transfer spoofing, syn floods
<hexdump_> challman:  you know much more than I, I'm sure.
<challman> hexdump_: everyone has to start somewhere
<hexdump_> vn-: did you try fonts in appearance?  not sure if that makes any difference
<hexdump_> challman:  yup, well I gotta get back to trying to get some of these files online.  privmsg me your e-mail so I can get you an account eventually.
<vn-> hexdump_: that changed the general font size, but not vlc's
<hexdump_> challman:  I'll have some good info up soon.
<challman> hexdump_: done. i'll keep checking
<challman> i gotta figure out how to write a boot script to make a tmpfs to mount /var/tmp. never done that before
<hexdump_> vn-:  sorry bud I'm not even sure what program you're talking about
<vn-> vlc as in VideoLAN
<challman> vlc? let me install and look
<challman> oh, sorry. i'm not in xubuntu. i'm on mepis currently. sorry
<vn-> np
<hexdump_> challman:  I don't even know what tmpfs is.  It sounds like temporary filesystem.  I've only had linux for 3 weeks
<hexdump_> vn-:  I use pms-linux for my media server and serve movies n shit to my ps3
<hexdump_> sorry guys I gotta run
<challman> yeah, it's a temp filesystem
<hexdump_> challman:  before I leave, how is mepis?
<hexdump_> challman:  is it worth adding to my distro section?
<challman> hexdump_:
<challman> hexdump_: sorry, are you there?
<hexdump_> challman:  yeah
<challman> hexdump_: i was hacking on my boot script. i think i got it working. time to do a reboot and see :D ..... in a few minutes
<hexdump_> challman:  I've added sunos, and vms/vax also centos
<challman> hexdump_: yes, I prefer Mepis when I'm in a KDE mood
<hexdump_> hope it works I'll cross my fingers
<hexdump_> Suse looks nice
<hexdump_> really nice
<challman> hexdump_: I've tried KDE on ubuntu, suse, gentoo/sabayon, etc...  None seemed to work natively as KDE on Mepis. I guess it's because Mepis is truely debian based and I'm biased to debian
<vn-> aha, found out
<challman> hexdump_: yes, suse looks like, but I couldn't get over how the underlying OS isn't like debian
<hexdump_> challman:  I'll add debian and mepis
<vn-> vlc had an option to set the interface to the video size...and im on the tv...
<hexdump_> challman:  only takes me like 3 minutes to download a gig
<challman> hexdump_: I liked sabayon. nice faste gentoo based distros but it doesn't use apt-get or synaptic
<challman> hexdump_: ? what kinda bandwith you have? OC-3?
<hexdump_> yeah i really like apt-get.  much better than urpmi
<hexdump_> challman:  cable.  road runner turbo boost
<hexdump_> challman:  I'm getting road runner extreme soon as it hits our area
<hexdump_> 50mbps cable
<challman> hexdump_: nice. I've got four girls, a house, etc. so other priorities come before faster internet :)
<hexdump_> challman:  well when I setup a proxy maybe I can allow you to browse through me
<challman> hexdump_: you running torrent as well?
<hexdump_> challman:  not right now just a webserver.  I'm not quite fast enough yet
<hexdump_> challman:  off a good server I get like 3.5mb/sec
<challman> hexdump_: just be careful what you host. doesn't want the RIAA/MPAA/whatever-AA after you
<hexdump_> challman:  yeah that's why all my "backups" are password protected.
<hexdump_> challman:  try to download a windows distro on my distro section
<challman> hexdump_: now? as in M$ ?
<hexdump_> challman:  what is the newest mepis release?  is it 8.5.00?
<hexdump_> challman:  yeah M$
<challman> hexdump_: 8.5 is the latest beta, that I'm running
<hexdump_> what is rc3?
<challman> hexdump_: it's stable. have the newer KDE..... release candidate 3
<challman> hexdump_: win7 password protected..... (I've got an old Win7 RC VM that I need a new key for)  :P
<hexdump_> oh acronyms acronyms acronyms.  computers = acronym insanity
<challman> hexdump_: lol, yes just another TLA (three letter acronym). if you go into networking, OMG the TLA's  :D
<hexdump_> hah TLA
<hexdump_> right, well my BLT drive on my computer just went AWOL, and I've got a big
<hexdump_>        project due tomorrow for Mr. Kawasaki
<hexdump_> <Dade> and if I don't get it in he's going to ask me to commit Harry Carry
<challman> hexdump_: TCP/IP, UDP, BGP, EIGRP, 802.1q, 802.11n, MPLS, OUI, etc., etc.
<challman> hexdump_: no worries. good luck. i think it's almost time to reboot and see the mayhem ensue from my new script
<hexdump_> ICMP, FTP, SFTP, HTTP, HTML, XTML, SSL, SSH, PPOE, PPP, VoIP, TCP/IP, UDP, NFS, FAT, NTFS
<hexdump_> lol on and on
<hexdump_> do you want that?
<challman> hexdump_: ad infinitum
<challman> hexdump_: doesn't work without a key, right?
<hexdump_> yes
<onaogh> when xubuntu 10.04 is going to be released ?, is there beta version ?
<hexdump_> oh
<hexdump_> onaogh:  it's available
<hexdump_> onaogh:  you can update it from your current version
<hexdump_> onaogh:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<onaogh> hexdump_, which one is better for my thinkpad x61, ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<onaogh> hexdump_, if i install the beta version, then when the it is released, the beta will be updated to the release version ?
<Balsaq> that x61..has plenty of resources for either...its just that xubuntu is zippier
<waxman> Does somebody of you have experience with installing linux directly on a SD card? I just installed it, but it seems that the used SD card is too slow or something
<Sysi> if it's too slow it's just slow
<Sysi> where does it stop?
<waxman> it's not really stopping. xfce is starting after a minute or so and I can work with the system but the system freezes for some seconds from time to time
<waxman> nothing serious and i will stick with it, but I though I ask here if anyone have tried this with xubuntu
<mnemoc> hi, in 9.10 there is a nice volume manager in the panel, very complete. but i installed beta1 of lucid's and got back to a simple applet triggering xfce4-mixer. how can i get the sounds preference thing from 9.10 in 10.04?
<bazhang> mnemoc, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<mnemoc> bazhang: ok
<mnemoc> no #xubuntu+1 :(
<mr_pouit> mnemoc: nothing changed, so you probably installed something to get this "nice volume manager"
<mnemoc> mr_pouit: it's there right after installing xubuntu/9.10 ... it's not the classic "mixer" applet from xfce. on right button it says "mute; sound preferences" only
<mnemoc> aha! it's the notification area, not an applet
<mnemoc> gnome-volume-control
<mnemoc> funny i got that gnome thing in my xubuntu installtion
<mnemoc> well, no more noise. thanks!
<Sysi> btw, does anybody know if we're gonna have proper gdmsetup in lucid?
<knome> Sysi, well there is gdm2setup ..
<Sysi> other than current with two buttons?
<knome> google for gdm2setup
<Sysi> looking good, finally
<knome> :)
<knome> ;:np
<knome> bbl
<Sysi> just waiting for xdmcp
<dvdm_> running xubuntu 9.10... in networkmanagerapplet, why would the "add" button under the VPN tab be disabled?
<dvdm_> aaahhhhh just need to install the network-manager-xyz plugin's...
 * dvdm__ hold the breath in his left lung
<Howitzer> Hi
<Howitzer> I'm having some problems with mounting a USB harddisk read-writable, using /etc/fstab
<Howitzer> I'm using the following line: '/dev/sdb1 /media/lacie vfat rw,users 0 0'
<Howitzer> anyone know what's wrong with it?
<pteague> where do i find the files for the various styles that show up in Settings -> Appearance? & any idea where i need to put my modified versions in ~ ?
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> !xfcethemes
<charlie-tca> !xfce_themes
<charlie-tca> I think you can put them in ~/.local/themes
<charlie-tca> or it might be ~/.themes
<pteague> k, ty :)
<Dracari> is there any support for the Compaq Presario R3000's Multi Card reader in xubuntu 9.10?
<Dracari> all i know it's a Texas Instruments Based Chipset
<Dracari> (just need SD access )
<pteague> seems to find stuff in ~/.themes & not ~/.local/themes ...  just messing around with settings atm, trying to figure out which is the inactive window title text
<Dracari> ;-; just ran lspci.. an di think ist teh Bad Chipset... its the TI PCI1620 Rev 01 Chipset
<pteague> hmm...  anybody that's using the gtk2-engines-xfce able to get the background/foreground colors of the inactive window's title bar to change? i can't seem to get anything other than dark grey on black
<charlie-tca> mine are light grey using raleigh
<pteague> weird... what's the contents of your /usr/share/themes/Raleigh/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ? mine is basically just a comment stating it's the default theme if no other theme is selected... which makes me wonder how it's getting any colors
<charlie-tca> oops, that isn't right. Mine are light grey using G2
<charlie-tca> Raleigh is the appearance theme I use
<pteague> using g2?
<pteague> gtk2?
<charlie-tca> Window Manager -> Style
<charlie-tca> G2
<charlie-tca> that controls the windows
<charlie-tca> appearance controls the panels
<charlie-tca> Which is really light grey
<pteague> aha! i was using... um, er...
<pteague> Albatross maybe?
<charlie-tca> it is very confusing to try to find how to change theme items, huh?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> default to Albatross
<irqsRFun> Is this  the correct IRC channel for support for Gnome based ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> nope
<pteague> gnome based is #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> irqsRFun: that would be #ubuntu
<pteague> this is for xfce :)
<charlie-tca> actually, xfce based Xubuntu
<pteague> hmm...  guess i need to mess around with modifying the window manager styles as well then
<irqsRFun> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<pteague> i've been using xfce since kde4 & intrepid made my desktop completely unstable... & even though kde4 has probably gotten over that, last i looked i don't want to go back to kde
<charlie-tca> I only been using it since 6.06
<pteague> i still have my 6.06 ubuntu disk from linux format around somewhere... saw it the other day... made me try gnome again after which i promptly installed kde followed by all the others & an uninstall of gnome
<pteague> nifty... some of these wm styles are pretty cool... going to have to mess around with making my own at some point i guess
#xubuntu 2010-03-25
<Bookman> I am having trouble with my desktop.  I don't seem to have any window borders or headers.  I cannot move a program window once opened
<Bookman> Ok, I've tried everything I can find.  I think removal time is here.  thanks.
<pteague> anybody know if there's a clipboard app for xfce?
<pteague> heh, i ask & then i find it
<Dracari> i have an old copy of 7.04 Fiest Fawn where the TI PCI1620 Fix can be used. is it possible to intergrate teh fix into the the ISO?
<gottto> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<waxman> morning
<gottto> evening waxman :)
<waxman> :)
<gottto> 6.30pm here ...
<waxman> 9:30am here and I don't think my boss would accept the excuse "Somewhere on the world is evening, I call it a day!" :D
<gottto> hehe
<_Techie_> its 9:32pm here
<gottto> _Techie_: you're west of me !
<_Techie_> ummm
<_Techie_> everyone is west of you
<gottto> hehe
<_Techie_> west is completely relative
<gottto> I'm in Aus
<_Techie_> im east of you
<_Techie_> south east to be precise
<gottto> on a round planet everyone is east and west of me ...
<gottto> oops I had my directions mixed - pity about the cricket :)
<_Techie_> couldnt give a shit about the cricket
<gottto> hah
<emcxbuntu> hi i'am stuck to get opencascade for hardy oflinepackage !-> someone can help me witch i do need? http://code.google.com/p/heekscad/wiki/InstallingOnUbuntu
<emcxbuntu> i got a hardy 8.04 rti kernel running
<gotttoI> what's opencascade?
<emcxbuntu> the Computher has no internet connect i can not manage to get it work
<emcxbuntu> the hardware here to do so is Xbuntu eth->crossover to karmic eth ---- karmic wlan to the citycenter network inet
<gotttoI> can you open the network manager?
<gotttoI> ahh
<gotttoI> !adhoc
<emcxbuntu> yes i tryd but i'am not good in reading english to get this work
<knome> !de | emcxbuntu
<ubottu> emcxbuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gotttoI> k
<emcxbuntu> if i enable eth on karmic then the ping from xbuntu goes thru but then i loos my inet wlan
<knome> emcxbuntu, i mean, if you want to try in german ;)
<emcxbuntu> no it seams its a xbuntu -karmic problem i tried the german channel
<emcxbuntu> maybe i did to mutch now for 3weeks
<gotttoI> you are trying to share the ethernet connection?
<emcxbuntu> yes
<emcxbuntu> but not the eth the wlan
<gotttoI> can you ping the other comp?
<emcxbuntu> i live 25miles from the host provider
<emcxbuntu> with a air connect to the town hall
<gotttoI> eg    ping 192.168.0.5
<emcxbuntu> ok let me explane the system
<gotttoI> ifconfig   in terminal tells the ip address
<emcxbuntu> ther is a router in town that has ip 192.168.47.35 DHCP 192.168.47.>100
<gotttoI> k
<emcxbuntu> the wlan card of the karmic gets the 116
<emcxbuntu> the eth of the karmic i fixt to 192.168.47.60
<gotttoI> k
<emcxbuntu> the eth of the xbuntu i fixt to 192.168.47.62
<emcxbuntu> but if i enable via panel the eth of the karmic i loos my connect to the town router
<emcxbuntu> do i have to use other ip  for the eth 192.168.not47.xx
<gotttoI> you might have only one eth number to use maybe
<emcxbuntu> there are 8 houses in town
<gotttoI> but what numbers do the others use?
<emcxbuntu> i'am not clear in understanding the routing of the eth to the wlan on the karmic
<emcxbuntu> ther is only dhcp larger then 100 i think
<emcxbuntu> so what i think is better to use internal other numbers and then rout them over the 192.168.47.116 the wlancard
<gotttoI> I think you need to ask the person that set the towns system up maybe
<emcxbuntu> thats not the case
<gotttoI> k
<emcxbuntu> cause i got 3 numbers for use but the xbuntu does not accept any wlancard i got -> 5 available here
<emcxbuntu> all the packages are availble offliine for heekscad i got them already on the xbunt
<emcxbuntu> http://code.google.com/p/heekscad/wiki/InstallingOnUbuntu but it says install opencascade first
<emcxbuntu> gotttoI: maybe you can have a look at the link and tell me witch package of them presentet  i schoud use
<emcxbuntu> dependencies 8.04
<gotttoI> did you choose the right package for 8.04 ? basics first
<emcxbuntu> it seams i need this one libopencascade-foundation-6.3.0
<gotttoI> !opencascade
<emcxbuntu> wher can i find these packages is there a search engine for packeges on hardy?
<gotttoI> there are alot of deps on http://www.opennovation.org/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opencascade/
<emcxbuntu> thats exactly my problem
<emcxbuntu> i think i will not manage to install them offline
<emcxbuntu> therfor i need to get the inet working on the xbuntu
<emcxbuntu> did you manage to get a routing work for you?
<gotttoI> all is fine here
<emcxbuntu> you do not need to routew!:D
<gotttoI> hehe
<emcxbuntu> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router here is an example but i do not how  this is usable for me
<gotttoI> I don't read deutsch...
<emcxbuntu> i try noe to use the ubuntu channel
<emcxbuntu> thanks
<gotttoI> k :)
<kaolbrec> Hi. I'm using xubuntu 9.10, with a radeon 4850. I also have two monitors. Xubuntu shows only one in display options. Can this be changed?
<kaolbrec> grandr doesn't help much. Keeps blathering about maximum screen size.
<kaolbrec> Back to a gnome desktop I guess. Ho hum.
<oal> Hi.
<oal> When I start my computer it gets to the grub list thing, and eariler there has been a countdown there
<oal> But now there isn't and I have to press enter to continue
<oal> Is there a way to automatically skip this?
<charlie-tca> what version of xubuntu?
<oal> It's Xubuntu 9.10 32 bit by the way
<oal> charlie-tca: Xubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> you can go to /etc/default and edit grub
<oal> Hmm, exactly what do I need to change?
<oal> Can't just press E on the grub screen and add a parameter or something?
<charlie-tca> Just remove the # in front of 'GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET...'
<charlie-tca> That will stop the menu from showing up
<oal> Ok, thank you :)
<charlie-tca> If you want to keep the menu, set the number after GRUB_TIMEOUT="5"
<oal> Ok
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I plug my vinyl record player in my mic plug....I dont hear anything
<charlie-tca> did you turn mic "on" and turn the volume for it up?
<Sachse_Siechtum> just a moment
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> the meter shows there is input coming in...
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I dont hear anything
<Sachse_Siechtum> output is fine
<charlie-tca> does it work with a microphone plugged in?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<charlie-tca> weird
<Sachse_Siechtum> it works in XP
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe I need an app to activate it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> somehow I dont have no system sounds, which are mono, too
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have no...
<faron> Using Xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.If I have more than one media player installed for Firefox,will those other media players interfere with the others ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> faron, no.....normally the media player you installed first will be used in firefox
<Sachse_Siechtum> faron, if you wanna change it, you can do it in "manage content plugins" in Firefox
<faron> Ah,okay.I've been confused...IF I did have several different players installed I have been under the impression that whateversite I went to would pick the media player to use...Is this the cse ? & thanks for replying
<faron> cse=case
<faron> I've been under the impression that having more than one player installed might possibly confuse things
<faron> And,whatever site I went to might not know the best player to use
<faron> I'm just soooooooooo confuseds by this whole issue !:-/
<faron> And,how about this...instead of using Adobes flash player,is it possible to use  a different player to play flash videos ?
<TheSheep> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sysi> i've heard that swfdec is better, still it's not very good :/
<slow-motion> bye
<nightrid3r> hi, i need to do an offline install of xubuntu in french, how can this be done ?
<charlie-tca> Use the daily or alternate cd, unplug the internet cable
<charlie-tca> both cd's allow offline installations
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: but the cd's don't include the french language packages
 * charlie-tca looks up
<nightrid3r> and thats the problem :)
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> Myrtti is right, too
<charlie-tca> You would have to localize the cd. or download the Ubuntu DVD, and use it. It should have the language packs on it. After installing, add xubuntu-desktop
<nightrid3r> i need to reanimate an old pc and there is no internet connection, so i need to find a way to get french language from a cybercafe
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> You should be able to from the Ubuntu DVD
<nightrid3r> and xubuntu is on the dvd to ?
<charlie-tca> I don't remember for sure. But the xubuntu desktop pagkage is
<nightrid3r> ok i'll try that
<nightrid3r> thanks
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Myrtti> there is another option
<Myrtti> you can use the live cd and launch synaptic
<Myrtti> pick the language packages, then use the function to create a download script
<Myrtti> save the script to a usb memory stick you can take to the cybercafe - and use it do download the language packages
<Myrtti> or if the script doesn't work, then you can atleast use it as a list of packages you need to manually download and save to the usb disc
<Myrtti> after using the cd to install the actual system, you can then use the usb memory stick with the packages downloaded to it to install french language support
<nightrid3r> ok
<faron> okay hopefully all are well today...been over at # ubuntu & people are trying to help but  :-( was hoping maybe someone over here would/might have more time to help.....trying to get vers 8.7 of gnash mozilla plugin already have vers 8.2 & that not working anybody ?
<Sysi> gnash just isn't very good
<Sysi> have you tried swfdec?
<faron> when going to tools-add-ons & "find updates" in firefox...firefox takes me to ADOBES site & not gnashes
<faron> not lately
<faron> I guess I could give that a try
<Sysi> someone said it's better
<faron> I'm just trying to find a replacement for adob !!!!!
<faron> I guess I could try that too darnit !
<Sysi> there isn't very good one, if there was nobody would want adobe
<faron> so frustrating.just got an old pc here & I'd like to get it sort of set up for my girl ya know ?
<faron> yeah
<Sysi> these days you need dualcore for web-browsing ._.
<faron> I had adobe working ALMOST perfectly on this sys once...just ALMOST
<faron> yeah
<faron> darnit
<faron> and thanks again sysi
<knome> fwiw, i've understood that you can get most of the popular flash sites working with non-adobe, but it's not really stable/solid.
<faron> you always try & that is so much appreciated in todays world
<knome> and that the free packages tend to break now and then when the sites renew their systems
<faron> that last part I know............
<David-A> faron: you might need add-ons NoScript and FlashBlock (or AdBlockPlus) on an OLD PC.
<David-A> I do
<faron> yeah I had that till vers 3.6 install of firefox
<faron> firefox said it didn't like noscript anymore
<faron> if I have more than 1 plugin installed for firefox flash will firefox get confused ?
<faron> always been  kinda confused about that
<knome> faron, i think previously didn't, but now does.
<faron> okay so when trying out new software/plugin I should disable the others huh ?
<knome> faron, yeah i suppose that couldn't hurt you either.
<faron> I was soo happy when I just installed the 8.2 gnash & then went to my flash site [late,late show] it at least showed the pic but wouldn't play the vid
<faron> thanks so much guys
<faron> guys/gals ?:-D
<knome> guys i suppose
<knome> ;P
<Sysi> there's no women in irc, everybody knows etc :b
<faron> anybody explain to me why firefox not recognizing swfdec mozilla plugin I just installed from synaptic ?
#xubuntu 2010-03-26
<David-A> faron: see Tools>Addons>Plugin or go to about:plugins, check if there are many plugins for the same filetype, then i think it will use the first one
<neil_d> I have setup sshd in the ltsp chroot, including roots .ssh/authorized_keys file... now when I try to login into the terminal from the server as root I get 'Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator' :(   now how can the root account expire?  what do I do to fix this?
<neil_d> join #edubuntu
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you who choose to dwell in the peaceful coders sanctuary known as....Xubuntu!
<cody-somerville> :)
<Balsaq> good morning cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Morning!
<gregg> hi all - just installed xubuntu, i'm normally a kde user, and I miss the function in the apps menu that lets me type the name of an app to get to it... is there an xfce menu alternative that will let me do something like that?
<psycho_oreos> sort of like run command?
<gregg> kinda... but with autocomplete - like if i want to run a terminal and can't remember if it's in "accessories" or whatever, i just start typing terminal then it appears in the menu
<gregg> i think the menu in ubuntu does something like that too, but i don'
<gregg> don't know what the menu's called... have googled my life away but can't figure it out
<psycho_oreos> there's verve command line you can add into the panel but that doesn't handle autocomplete
<gregg> http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/31025-3.png <-- like that
<gregg> it's the only "eye-candy" i miss
<psycho_oreos> well all I can say is that not every de/wm are made with the same purpose/intention in mind :)
<gregg> good answer ;)
<gregg> is there any reason the gnome-menu wouldn't work in xfce?
<gregg> the libraries are there, aren't they?
<psycho_oreos> what do you mean wouldn't work? you mean like there's no applet or the sort?
<gregg> no no - i mean, i know there's something like i'm looking for implemented in gnome... was wondering if it would work in xubuntu
<gregg> http://www.free-bees.co.uk/images/articles/opensuse102/gnomemenu.png
<psycho_oreos> seems like you can't let go of that find capability, something that kde and gnome would have and xfce wouldn't have
<gregg> ok... guess i'll have to live with it as-is then ;)
<gregg> it's my first day with xfce, going great so far, but that was the only thing i was "lacking"
<gregg> well that, and adobe acrobat, but that's a linux problem, not xfce ;)
<psycho_oreos> its a far cry but there's an old saying similar to this scenario,"you can't have a cake and eat it."
<gregg> yup
<psycho_oreos> personally I was the same way initially but then I got over mumbling over the losses of specific things I really want.. and now if a certain thing doesn't have it, I'd look for a similar tool rather than the exact tool, failing that I'd most likely get over it
<psycho_oreos> unless you're a programmer, you just have to make yourself more flexible when interchanging between various environments
<gregg> oh there's no problem with flexibility - the ONLY thing i need from windows is adobe acrobat because of the text-recognition and embedding, but i just run that in a vm on my kubuntu installation
<gregg> xubuntu is my usb installation to run from my work computer where i'm forced to run windows
<gregg> the menu would just be nice, but i can survive with it the way it is :)
<psycho_oreos> there might be an alternative instead of using vm, you might be able to get away with either wine or something like crossover
<gregg> wine doesn't support acrobat, crossover either
<gregg> but i can live with the vm - running it seamless keeps me happy
<gregg> hmm - and i've just discovered xfapplet - might let me run the gnome menu in xfce
<unley> hey there, can someone help me lease, I've tried numerous times to log in as a regular user to my Xubuntu 9.10 system to no avail, I'm in here now as root, can someone helpl me find out why this happened. Is there a log I can check?
<_Techie_> umm, id check the gdm logs, if theres such a thing
<unley> no idea where they'd be...
<_Techie_> want me to boot into *buntu and poke around
<unley> if it's no trouble
<_Techie_> okay, ill be back in a bit
<unley> any ideas? I'm looking
<unley> nhang on
<unley> found a gdm file in /etc
<unley> folder
<__Techie__> okay, gimme a minute while i wait for my mouse to start working
<__Techie__> ive got a few kinks to work out of my system
<__Techie__> grr, i wish i could work out this bug.... its soo annoying
<unley> I've found /var/log/gdm
<__Techie__> looks good, not sure which log file in there it would be exactly
<__Techie__> im sorry, but im gonna boot into windows again
<__Techie__> its an absolute prick of a job using *buntu without being able to use my mouse
<unley> there seems to be
<unley> a lot of entries saying
<unley> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
<unley> >                   Using last definition in a log :0.log
<__Techie__> just a question before i reboot
<unley> yeah
<__Techie__> have you tried recreating the regular user while logged in under root?
<unley> no
<unley> sounds scary
<unley> what do I do?
<__Techie__> got a GUI?
<unley> yes
<__Techie__> then look in the admin menu's
<__Techie__> i cant give you an exact location
<unley> users and groups?
<__Techie__> as im using ubuntu not xubuntu
<__Techie__> thats the one
<unley> ok
<__Techie__> and also i cant open any of my manu's without the use of my non working mouse
<__Techie__> menus*
<__Techie__> anyway, be back in a few mins
<unley> ok
<_Techie_> okay, im back
<unley> k
<unley> be back in a minute, trying something
<unley> no joy
<unley> 1 more try
<unley> back
<unley> can someone help me work out why regular user login always fails
<m00se> I'm running xubuntu kharmic and win7, and I'd like to change the boot order in the boot menu to reflect win7 as the default OS...can anyone give me a pointer on how to accomplish this?
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Psilocybin_Elf> Does anyone know if Xubuntu 10.4 will include iPod support too?
<Psilocybin_Elf> iPhone sorry*
<bazhang> should do
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cool
<bazhang> ifuse you mean I am guessing
<bazhang> !find ifuse lucid
<ubottu> Found: ifuse, ifuse-dbg
<Psilocybin_Elf> Well, I installed Xubuntu 9.10 on my friends' laptop
<bazhang> !info ifuse lucid
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Psilocybin_Elf> and iFuse came up with: USB device not specified
<bazhang> from the PPA?
<Psilocybin_Elf> wasn't sure how??!
<Psilocybin_Elf> It was in the package manager
<bazhang> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bazhang> yep 0.9.7 is a fix iirc
<Psilocybin_Elf> But iFuse won't let you write to ur iPhone will it? as in copy tunes??!
<bazhang> ur?
<Psilocybin_Elf> your*
<Psilocybin_Elf> sorry
<bazhang> oh , not sure; no idea why not though
<Psilocybin_Elf> I was reading an article about iFuse, googled it
<Psilocybin_Elf> But 10.4 is supposed to have out-of-the-box iPhone support with Rhythmbox
<Psilocybin_Elf> So i'll prob just wait
<bazhang> that is what I heard as well
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Good news
<bazhang> well actually the iPod 3G, but same issues
<Psilocybin_Elf> I mean, I don't use an iPhone myself, but it'll win over my brother & his friend
<Psilocybin_Elf> Who are now converts
<bazhang> good point
<Psilocybin_Elf> Yeah, that's the main question I get asked about Linux: can I use iTunes or my iPhone?
<ndrz>  hey, sudo update-grub didn't helped to boot windows, any other suggestions how to solve this problem ?
<Timewall> Hey, is there anyone who can help me with an overscan problem?
<_Techie_> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<_Techie_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lucas_> hey guys
<lucas_> i need some help
<Sysi> what's up
<lucas_> well the thing is i want to o to youtube but i havent got flash installed
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted-extras with synaptic or apt
<lucas_> thx mate!
<lucas_> what is the command line for apt
<lucas_> ?
<psycho_oreos> apt-get
<psycho_oreos> aptitude
<lucas_> then xubuntu-restricter-extras?
<lucas_> sorry im new on linux ^^
<Sysi> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricter-extras
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu-restricted-extras is a repository not a package afaik
<Sysi> isn't it meta package?
<lucas_> i dont think so
<lucas_> wait a sec
<psycho_oreos> correction, I just checked it and I was wrong it is a package
<Sysi> like virtual, itself nothing but all important as dependency
<lucas_> guys brb
<Sysi> !xubunu-restricted-extras
<Sysi> typo..
<psycho_oreos> it isn't marked as virtual package on my 9.04
<Sysi> !xubuntu-restricted-extras
<psycho_oreos> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<psycho_oreos> lol considering the size I'd say it'll be most likely virtual, weird how its marked as package instead of virtual on mine oh well
<lucas_> then aptitude it is?
<Sysi> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<psycho_oreos> aptitude is what I use personally, its smarter than apt-get
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> i really suck at linux ...
<psycho_oreos> we all had to start from somewhere
<Sysi> more mistakes, more learning :P
<lucas_> thx
<lucas_> the first time i had to download something i was like WHAT???
<lucas_> but how do i do to install flash?
<psycho_oreos> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lucas_> thanks
<psycho_oreos> no worries
<lucas_> yay it worked thx guys!
<lucas_> xubuntu is great
<lucas_> like so much faster than other os
<lucas_> well goodbye guys
#xubuntu 2010-03-27
<RobW> I think I may have a firewall issue
<RobW> Trying to figure out how.. I've completely somewhat *disabled* iptables
<RobW> by allowing all connections to try and troubleshoot it..
<RobW> I have a ventrilo server running in daemon mode on 3784, in vent I can see the server is available, yet when I try to connect it hangs on 'contacting server'
<RobW> If anyone has any ideas it'd be appreciated
<RobW> nvm
<RobW> forgot to set it up as TCP not UDP :>
<Appetite> how can i empty the trash bin as root? a few files in there require root access to delete, and i dont know the mount point of trash :p
<psycho_oreos> hmm I can only think of a nasty hack, using gksu and thunar
<Appetite> any way that works :p
<psycho_oreos> think that idea would work :p you just get a lovely message saying that running as root is dangerous, yadda yadda yadda
<Appetite> yeah.
<Appetite> either trash via root isn't working, or it still hasn't loaded yet..
<Appetite> yeah its not working
<Appetite> no loading icon/mouse and  says 0 items in trash
<psycho_oreos> no loading icon/mouse?
<Appetite> i mean there is  no loading icon, and the mouse doesn't having the loading icon thing attached
<Appetite> basically i mean its done loading, yet its empty
<psycho_oreos> lol dunno, I hardly use trash bin to be honest.. and like you said before there's no exact location mentioned where is trash.. the other way is to check via lsof and trace to the possible location
<psycho_oreos> other than that I dunno why you delete stuff that belongs to root :)
<psycho_oreos> s/location/locations
<Appetite> it didn't belong to root, it was just in /usr/local/ and i hadn't changed permissions properly before deleting
<psycho_oreos> and so you can't move the data out of the trash bin?
<Appetite> hm i can try
<Appetite> is there a way to disable trash bin? i.e. - delete immidiately?
<psycho_oreos> use CLI like I do lol
<psycho_oreos> rm
<Appetite> k
<Appetite> seems i can't move them either
<Appetite> theres no documentation as to the mount point of trash? O,o
<psycho_oreos> not that I'm aware of but nothing that lsof can't resolve for this instance
<Appetite> lsof?
<psycho_oreos> its a CLI tool
<Appetite>  see that, but how do i use it ?
<psycho_oreos> I'd probably have thunar open/running and have it displaying Trash contents (not root's trash but whatever the one you have stuff you want to delete) and then make lsof grep the various open files by thunar
<psycho_oreos> then there's another option I just thought of as well, strace
<Appetite> lsof | grep 'trash'
<Appetite> or
<Appetite> lsof | grep 'some item in trash' ?
<psycho_oreos> in case grep thunar would probably be more appropriate
<Appetite> hm k its running, sec
<Appetite> all points returned are /usr/lib/thunar*
<Appetite> thunar* is thunar then something
<psycho_oreos> probably need to do strace then
<Appetite> k
<Appetite> same type thing? or different usage?
<psycho_oreos> there's a way to make strace point to the pid of the program and in which case thunar
<Appetite> ah k
<Appetite> hm how can i find the pid of thunar?
<Appetite> pgrep 'thunar' is returning nothing
<psycho_oreos> it might be listed as Thunar instead of thunar
<Appetite> ay. lol
<Appetite> /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files
<Appetite> is the trash mount point :p
<psycho_oreos> well there you go
<Appetite> hm. well
<Appetite>  /home/user/.local/share/Trash/info/ contains .trashinfo files
<Appetite> yet when i delete them
<Appetite> they reapper
<psycho_oreos> you probably need root perms
<psycho_oreos> err
<Appetite> :p
<psycho_oreos> .trashinfo is probably autocreated by xfce :p
<Appetite> woops well they're gone now
<Appetite> lol
<PingJocky> can anyone confirm that there is no mono in xubuntu?
<m1ke_l> ciao!
<m1ke_l> how can i replace xfwm with compiz?
<m1ke_l> i've replaced xfwm -daemon in xinitrc with compiz --repalce but each boot loads xfwm instead
<problematicsad> hello,  the list given to me is network / multimedia / games etc -  But i know some installed programs are in other sections like "education" which doesnt appear  on "start menu of xubuntu"
<problematicsad> what am i supposed to do to manipulate this default list, i have been trying to find how for 40 mins and i have no clue
<problematicsad> any help will be appreciated.
<RobW> renice -20 is a higher priority than renice 20, right
<gottto> from the man page you need a + value e.g renice +1 etc
<RobW> right
<RobW> question
<RobW> In 'top' is there a way to view if a process is running on both CPUs or just a single?
<RobW> I looked @ taskset, its affinity mask is at 3
<gottto> afaik top doesn't show how apps are threaded
<RobW> Hm
<RobW> so 0x00000003 = proc 0/1
<RobW> I guess I can just use that then
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Qode...
<Marie> hi all
<Marie> can anyone help me to install xbuntu-desktop on genome 9.10
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Marie> doesn't work
<bazhang> sure it does
<bazhang> check for typos
<Marie> just a minute
<Marie> thak you bazhang
<Marie> it works
<bazhang> you're welcome
<psycho_oreos> any of you have random hangs with pidgin?
<bazhang> use xchat for irc
<psycho_oreos> every so often I see pidgin lagging (this doesn't happen frequently, like maybe 1 per day) the CPU usage is high and I had to kill it
<psycho_oreos> yeah I'm actually using pidgin for msn mainly
<Marie> which one is the best display manger
<Marie> suggestion guys
<psycho_oreos> Marie, that's kinda like asking which car is the best
<Marie> i have got kde and now xubuntu
<Marie> i want to try if anything is best than these
<bazhang> Marie, try one of the -offtopic channels, or #ubuntu-bots
<psycho_oreos> there is no `best', each one is built for different people
<Marie> thank you
<Robert__> what will the new xubuntu theme look like?
<lucas_> hello guys
<lucas_> i need help again :P
<lucas_> i have no sound on my xubuntu
<_Techie_> can you be more precise, have you tried anything?
<lucas_> no
<lucas_> i only tried lshw -C sound
<_Techie_> have you checked in your sound options to see if your soundcard is being detected?
<lucas_> wait ill check
<_Techie_> also check that its not muted
<lucas_> yes its recognized
<lucas_> as an oss mixer
<lucas_> but not muted
<_Techie_> have you chhecked its not muted?
<lucas_> no, its not muted...
<lucas_> wait i have two choice of sound card
<lucas_> ill pick the other one...
<_Techie_> in a terminal can you please run the command alsamixer and check that PCM is un muted
<Sysi> isn't xfce-mixer frontend for alsamixer?
<lucas_> no nothing is muted
<lucas_> master=100
<lucas_> hello sysi :D
<Sysi> ohai
<lucas_> i dont have soud on my youtube vids
<lucas_> nothing is muted
<lucas_> do you guys want to know my soundcard specs ?
<lucas_> i fixed it
<lucas_> heres the tip
<lucas_> reboot without ANYTHIING connected to your computer ^^
<lucas_> strange, but working
<_Techie_> Sysi, in response to your earlier question about xfce-mixer being a frontend to alsamixer, yes it is but i believe there may be some options that dont exist in xfce-mixer
<Sysi> could be
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna head to bed... cant be bothered figuring out whats causing the memory where my cursor is cached to play up
<_Techie_> night Sysi
<mnemoc> hi, anyone experiencing problems with thunar's file browser in 10.04? in just opened one can select files and open the context menu on them just fine, but if you select another directory the files list becomes untouchable
<bazhang> mnemoc, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<mnemoc> but that's for gnome users
<bazhang> no its for everyone, kubuntu xubuntu etc
<mnemoc> and there is no xubuntu+1 channel :(
<mnemoc> ok
<mnemoc> going to ask there, thanks
<mr_pouit> bug 520118
<mr_pouit> hmpf, no bot
<mr_pouit> mnemoc: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<mnemoc> mr_pouit: thanks
<Jengist> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<Jengist> How you doing?
<Jengist> Many people on here or is it better to look for help on #ubuntu?
<Sysi> always worth a try, depending a bit about problem
<Jengist> super low level stuff really. not xubuntu specific. video stuff
<bazhang> transcoding?
<Jengist> I'm just using Xubunu and #Ubuntu is so busy
<charlie-tca> !question
<Jengist> not transcoding
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> here is a bit more quiet
<Jengist> sorry man. anyway, just did an install and after selecting an OS in the grub screen, the display fades through a bunch of different colours
<Jengist> but doesn't actually boot
<charlie-tca> Try editing the line in the grub menu, removing splash and quiet
<Jengist> I'll give at a go right now
<charlie-tca> Then you can see if there are any error messages showing up
<Jengist> so, delete all of "set quiet=1"?
<Jengist> or set it to 0?
<charlie-tca> where is that?
<charlie-tca> In the grub screen, select the os, then hit 'e' to edit
<Jengist> it's what comes up when I hit "e" to edit commands in the grub screen
<charlie-tca> should be the second or third line, hilight it, at the end of the line should be "quiet splash"
<Jengist> shit! now I see. sorry man. gimme a sec
<charlie-tca> remove them
<charlie-tca> then read the lines at the bottom that tell how to boot, some are hit enter, some are Ctrl+b,
<Jengist> how do I save the edit?
<charlie-tca> what's it say at the bottom?
<charlie-tca> something to boot
<charlie-tca> this is a one time edit, for this boot. If it works, you will edit grub in the default install
<Jengist> some stuff flashed by while I was looking at the IRC and now the screen is slowly fading through purple.
<charlie-tca> okay, good
<Jengist> it's settled on a split screen. purple on the left and black on the right
<Jengist> good???
<charlie-tca> that is usually bad, at that point
<Jengist> yep. looks bad
<charlie-tca> Try switching to a TTy, first try try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<charlie-tca> then try Ctrl+Alt+F2, then Alt+F7
<charlie-tca> Then try Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k
<Jengist> The fits one started some fan activity. the others did nothing
<charlie-tca> might be not ready to show gdm yet. The boots are a bit slower in lucid
<charlie-tca> Other menu items do boot?
<Jengist> didn't try memtest. should I?
<charlie-tca> Do you have any other os in the menu?
<Jengist> nope. just a plain xubuntu install
<charlie-tca> You could try recovery menu, then continue
<Jengist> just gave it a go
<charlie-tca> Or, better yet, recovery menu, select "fix broken packages", then continue
<Jengist> same thing again. green takes over the screen slowly then fades to purple
<charlie-tca> that's normal
<charlie-tca> that is part of plymouth or xsplash
<Jengist> OK so back to grub, recovery mode right?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Is this an NVidia video ?
<Jengist> no idea what the video is. ahould I find out before proceeding?
<charlie-tca> nope
<Jengist> well, I'm in the command edit area for recovery mode
<charlie-tca> should be a menu there?
<charlie-tca> select fix broken packages
<Jengist> hang on… I selected recovery mode and hit "e". no menu after that
<charlie-tca> no, there won't be. for recovery menu, you just let it boot
<charlie-tca> You have two systems there, right?
<Jengist> but when I try to boot in recovery, the screen just fades though some colours and then everything stops
<Jengist> 2 systems. yep
<charlie-tca> If the recovery menu doesn't come up, then start again. remove quiet splash from the first entry
<charlie-tca> Then ssh in and see if the system is working
<Jengist> remove quiet splash from the non-recovery mode OS right? recovery mode doesn't have those commands
<charlie-tca> right
<Jengist> OK
<Jengist> nah. no good. so how do I ssh in?
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, ssh USER_NAME@IP of broken system
<charlie-tca> or ssh USER_NAME_IN_BROKEN_SYSTEM@hostname of broken system
<Jengist> well, both machines are plugged into the one router here so same IP right?
<running_rabbit07> no
<Jengist> crap
<Jengist> how do I get the IP?
<running_rabbit07> are you using 192168.1.0?
<running_rabbit07> ifconfig in a terminal
<running_rabbit07> or netstat -r
<charlie-tca> running_rabbit07: can't boot the machine
<running_rabbit07> what about the one you are on
<charlie-tca> well, actually, can't get to gdm in the broken system
<charlie-tca> Jengist: running_rabbit07 is right, netstart -r should tell you something
<running_rabbit07> once you find what ip the system you are on is, we can find the network address and then the IP of the other machine
<Jengist> 192.168.0.1
<Jengist> OK
<running_rabbit07> turn on the other machine and run nmap 192.168.0.0
<running_rabbit07> run the command from the working machine
<Jengist> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-03-28 00:56 JST
<Jengist> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<Jengist> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.73 seconds
<running_rabbit07> did you turn the power on to the other machine first? If so it isn't booting far enough to use ssh
<Jengist> I never turned it off
<running_rabbit07> it isn't booting far enough then
<Jengist> yeah, just some fan noise right now
<running_rabbit07> can you boot a LiveCD on it?
<Jengist> Yep
<running_rabbit07> I just signed to see you were trying to ssh, I missed what was said before then, what happened?
<running_rabbit07> to get where you are now?
<Jengist> back now. hey man.
<Jengist> just did a plain xubuntu install
<running_rabbit07> dual boot?
<Jengist> gets to the grub menu but after selecting an OS, display just fades through a bunch of colours
<Jengist> no. just linux
<running_rabbit07> which version Karmic or Lucid?
<Jengist> karmic
<running_rabbit07> the install didn't show any errors?
<Jengist> nope
<running_rabbit07> have you tried testing the CD when you first booted it?
<Jengist> yes and the CD tested good
<running_rabbit07> I don't know what else to try other than reatempting an install, anyone else have any ideas?
<charlie-tca> boot the live cd, get the debugging/bug report information from the broken system, and file a bug
<Jengist> a reinstall would have been my next step IF anything at all had seemed to go wrong with the installation process. I'll give it another go though
<Jengist> OK charlie
<charlie-tca> Might try another install using the alternate cd, if you are up to it
<Jengist> I AM using the alternate CD
<charlie-tca> oh, sorry
<Jengist> I'm up for it though
<charlie-tca> Just most people do with the desktop cd, and it screws the installs up, on some systems
<Jengist> dude, I was expecting the headaches to be coming later. when I get it working, I want to try and switch the system to Japanese
<Planetary> If i edit a file in xubuntu what do I do? I did: sudo mousepad, edit teh text, save, then do I need to reboot? I didn't notice a change, but I didnt reboot. I changed my ati driver from vesa to radeon.
<charlie-tca> yup, Planetary. You must reboot to change the video driver
<charlie-tca> but just changing it in mousepad won't really do it
<Jengist> gonna go with charlie's idea of grabbing the debug info using the liveCD. thanks guys. spot ya later.
<charlie-tca> I don't think, anyway. Maybe it will
<charlie-tca> good luck, Jengist
<Jengist> cheers mate
<Planetary> charlie-tca: why? I need to change a printer file and a driver file. I am helping someone. editing files is something im not familiar with. any help?
<charlie-tca> Normally, you install the hardware driver using Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<charlie-tca> but you will need to restart to change the driver, either way
<Planetary> yeah, this is an old ati radeon 7500. I dont want 3d just a fast 2d driver. hardware driver I dont think finds any. way back in 7.04 there was an easy graphic to change it. I wonder if i can install that frontend to change the driver like in 7.04
<Planetary> I am running off of the live cd (9.04). it has windows xp on there only. Where can I find the 'my documents folder'. /media has nothing
<charlie-tca> you will need to mount the windows folders
<Planetary> its been a while where do i go to do that
<Planetary> im searching also
<Planetary> is this it  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<charlie-tca> looks right
<lucas_> hey sysi
<Sysi> hi
<lucas_> how are you
<lucas_> ?
<Sysi> pretty well
<lucas_> i finally had my sound working
<Sysi> that's great
<lucas_> the thing is you have to reboot without  nothing connected
#xubuntu 2010-03-28
<nick253> Hi
<nick253> Anybody there??
<_Techie_> no, were all on our lunch break
<_Techie_> just kidding
<_Techie_> if you need help, just ask
<nick253> no, it's just that i wanted to know why is so little info about xubuntu on tne web? i've been i fan since some time know and being so close to an LTS release everything is so quiet it's seems like something bad is ging to happen. I don't know maybe i mistaken...
<_Techie_> nothig bad will happen, before release theres alot of talk and work on ubuntu, this makes it seem like nothing is happening in the world of Xubuntu
<nick253> hi! anybody know something about the next xubuntu 10.04 release i try looking in the ubuntuforums but there is nothing. thx
<gottto> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<_Techie_> it will be released, dont worry
<PingJocky> yey!
<genii> nick253: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/xubuntu-1004-lucid-beta-1-screenshots.html has a small overview with screenshots
<nick253> ok, is there any site or forum where i can get more info? i know about xfce moving release date to june for xfce 4.8 but not much, and yes i've seen the review on webup8, but i was wandering if it was some specific web or formus for talking xubuntu style, he
<WASasquatch> Hello everyone. Can someone tell how to find the google chrome cache folder?
<WASasquatch> I'm at a lost.
<blankstare> greetings all, i'm trying to troubleshoot a startup issue - am i wrong in checking /etc/init.d to see what services are actually starting on boot?
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you, all of you who give your free time to support the idea of free operating systems....like the awesome OS known as Xubuntu!
<unley> hey there,I can't log in as my regilar user, but CAN as root. I figure something in my user is kaput, what shall i do? can I make a new user and migrate everything across?
<genii> unley: This usually indicates screwed permissions in the regular user's home directory, did you try to recursively chown everything in their home dir back to them?
<unley> as far as I know, haven't changed permissions
<unley> haven't made new user account yet
<genii> unley: If for instance your users name is "fred" I would suggest:  chown -R fred:fred /home/fred        (sudo usually but since you seem able to logon as root, not here). Then try to do regular user's login again
<unley> what does that do?
<unley> chown
<genii> unley: CHanges OWNership
<unley> sorry, I wasn't clear
<unley> hang on
<unley> fred:fred part?
<genii> unley: user:group
<genii> unley: If your user was named thelma  use thelma:thelma instead, etcetera
<unley> I see no group with my user name though
<unley> no wait
<unley> I do
<genii> unley: usernames get assigned a group with the same name as their username by default
<unley> "sudo usually but since you seem able to logon as root, not here"   this part I don't understand
<genii> unley: I was making a remark that (X)ubuntu is made to normally use "sudo" to run system commands/admin things and to never login as root. But since you are already on as root (you say) then the need to use sudo has been bypassed
<unley> aha
<unley> so, just so I'm clear...it changes the ownership of /home/mal (me) to the mal group and mal user
<genii> unley: Yes, recursively ( all the subdirectories and so on as well, when used with the -R )
<unley> aha
<unley> I'll give it a shot, thanx
<genii> unley: If you ran something before as root when in /home/mal  then some files may be owned there now by root and not by it's regular user. this will repair that
<unley> ok
<unley> it's strange though, cos logging in would take 2 tries, maybe 10 the next time, but now, not at all
<unley> i'm trying to log in now, back soon
 * genii prepares some stronger coffee
<homebrewcider> genii, you there?
<genii> homebrewcider: Marginally, but yes
<homebrewcider> I was "unley" before, I'm in under my regular user, but it took 3 attampts
<_Techie_> welcome back homebrewcide/unley
<homebrewcider> so, I must have another problem?
<genii> homebrewcider: Sometimes multiple login failure can be the order of your authentication methods for gdm/kdm/xdm Did you mess with any PAM modules lately? (adding stuff like possibly LDAP or Kerberos, etc)
<homebrewcider> not that I'm aware of
<homebrewcider> is there a log I can check?
<genii> homebrewcider: It's extremely long one, but yes. /var/log/dpkg.log
<homebrewcider> there's few entries there saying "half-installed...."
<homebrewcider> I would've thought that's not good
<genii> homebrewcider: Which login manager are you using? gdm?
<homebrewcider> how would I find out
<homebrewcider> I have no idea, sorry
<homebrewcider> there's a gdm folder in /var
<genii> homebrewcider: Perhaps use pastebin to show us the contents of file: /etc/pam.d/gdm
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1854431
<genii> homebrewcider: Reading
<homebrewcider> ok
<genii> homebrewcider: Hm. I'd like to suggest for the time being comment out the lines: 6,8,11 and 12   (eg, put a # at the start of those lines) and then do a logout/login and see if it takes again 3 tries or less this time
<genii> eg: gksudo mousepad /etc/pam.d/gdm        do the changes, save, etc
<genii> homebrewcider: It is getting to be almost 4am here in my timezone, so I will soon be heading to bed. If I go /away you'll know thats where I went :)
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> genii, logged in first time
<homebrewcider> thanks a million for all your help, got time to explain what that did?
<genii> homebrewcider: I'm suspecting something in your gnome keyring then. But this is only a suspicion.
<homebrewcider> ah
<homebrewcider> okay
<homebrewcider> get to bed
<homebrewcider> thanks again
<genii> homebrewcider: If you're around tomorrow or day after I'll give a more detailed explanation of what it's about if you like
<homebrewcider> okay cool
<genii> Gnite
<rofl__> i vaguely remember having read something about the new intel cpus with integrated graphics are not supported by linux yet
<rofl__> is it so ?
<psycho_oreos> I dunno, does that matter?
<gottto> from a quick google it seems not yet
<sofias> hi everyone
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<sofias> i have xubuntu on my laptop which has a 4 GB SSD and a 160 GB HDD, xubuntu is installed on th hdd
<sofias> on the ssd i mean
<sofias> but currently i am kinda running out of space in /
<hatake_kakashi> pastebin (not paste) your df -h output
<sofias> i plan to move /home and /tmp to the hdd, but i dont know how..
<hatake_kakashi> ahh those are easy
<hatake_kakashi> you can either repartition the 160GB or just make two directories, which fs is it sitting on?
<sofias> http://pastebin.com/HQ3gCVvy
<hatake_kakashi> yeah most of it I can see is in your /home partition/directory
<sofias> its all ext4 iirc
<hatake_kakashi> pastebin the output of mount
<sofias> http://pastebin.com/XLeVbV0F
<hatake_kakashi> seems like 160GB is set to ext3 but that's ok
<hatake_kakashi> now you have two choices, you can either create partitions on 160GB or you create directories
<sofias> i would intuitively choose partitions ^^
<hatake_kakashi> creating partitions is really ideal imo as it will prevent accidental deleting thus allows you to experiment with different fs which maybe more ideal
<hatake_kakashi> aha nice :) so you'll need to use something like gparted
<hatake_kakashi> make sure that the 160GB isn't mounted
<sofias> unmounted it
<hatake_kakashi> seems like gparted isn't included in my setup of xubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> so I'm presuming a similar case with yours and you can easily obtain it via synaptic for example
<sofias> dammit, gpartet cannot be started b ecause of some authorisation-file thingy
<hatake_kakashi> ahh you'll need gksu
<hatake_kakashi> that'll prompt you admin rights then execute the program as root
<sofias> i think it's becaus my / has 0 byte left :/
<hatake_kakashi> hmm well the other way to look at it is to mount that 160GB temporarily, move the private stuff across first
<sofias> just running bleachbit wait a sec
<hatake_kakashi> ok
<sofias> so gpartedis running
<hatake_kakashi> you know how to use it?
<sofias> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> ok :)
<sofias> i think 2 GB /tmp should be enough for everyone, right? :P
<hatake_kakashi> yup
<hatake_kakashi> and I'd probably use reiserfs
<sealive> hi .There is a green install at the folder how can i install this?
<sofias> ah ok
<sealive> xbuntu hardy
<hatake_kakashi> mostly /tmp creates small files so reiserfs would be good for that
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, green install at the folder?
<sealive> error says install --help
<sealive> i want to iinstall from a tar eagle old version
<sofias> isn't ext2 even faster than reiser.. i don't know if /tmp really needs journaling..
<hatake_kakashi> so we're looking at a file right?
<sealive> yes
<hatake_kakashi> sofias, yes but that would need sanity checks iirc
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, I'd run file on that file
<sofias> hm ok..
<sealive> file install
<sealive> posix shell script text executable
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, no no.. file is a command that is meant to run in console.. so you'll need to fire up terminal and navigate to the actual file itself and issue the command "file foo"
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> well you'll need to set execute bits to it and then run it via sh I　suppose
<sealive> sudo chmod 755 install
<sealive> sudo sh install ?
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, or you can use bash instead of sh
<hatake_kakashi> I'd probably chmod it to 700
<sofias> would it he sensible to put /tmp on an lower place? i heard hdds are faster there..
<sealive> do i need the sudo commond for the sh ?
<sealive> cause the programm useses user scrips so i can change them without runing under sudo?
<hatake_kakashi> sofias, you mean the actual partition itself? heh I'm not too sure personally myself but on a normal disc (not hard disk) data is written from the outer edges first before moving in
<sealive> otherwise they may be not reatcheble
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, yes you'll need root permissions to install it system-wide
<hatake_kakashi> sofias, so in theory if that's the case /tmp should probably be allocated to the more rear end of the disk
<sofias> but when i create /tmp and /home as partitions, wouldn't there occor some conflicts or something?
<hatake_kakashi> no I don't expect that to happen, and it is generally easily resolved
<sofias> ok, cool
<hatake_kakashi> you got to remember its not the partitions that determines the directories but the mount points themselves
<hatake_kakashi> that's the point where you accurately define which partition is mounted to where in the / hierarchy
 * sofias is hitting the big red "apply" switch
<javiNewLinuxero> I can't see shared folders of windows 7 from xubuntu in a LAN. From windows 7 I can see shared folder from xubuntu ¿?
<sealive> i got it to work thanks hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> sealive, no worries
<hatake_kakashi> sofias, just make sure that 160GB is umounted (which I'm sure you already have) first or it'll chuck an error :)
<hatake_kakashi> javiNewLinuxero, sounds like windows firewall
<sofias> it is ;)
<hatake_kakashi> sofias, once its done, its just a matter of migrating the data across, setting up /etc/fstab and double-checking to see if it all works
<javiNewLinuxero> hatake_kakashi I control the windows firewall by myself, with eset smart s. and isn't a firewall problem
<hatake_kakashi> javiNewLinuxero, well I'd try seeing if I can enumerate windows shares
<hatake_kakashi> probably with something like smbtree
<javiNewLinuxero> ok, I see the workgroup CASA, the \\xubuntu computer with their prints and IPC Service, and the \\SERVER comp. wich is the windows 7 computer
<hatake_kakashi> well it should have stuff under \\SERVER, if not maybe \\SERVER is not sharing anything or they are hidden shares
<javiNewLinuxero> ok, I understand. Then now turn on the laptop and smbtree again to see the same with a new computer on lan. Results the same before and \\SONYVAIO too, wich is the laptop but here say "failed negprot: ERRnomem" ¿?
<hatake_kakashi> I think it takes a bit before the vaio picks up windows shares.. not sure how windows shares work exactly anyway.. they have intervals for advertisement of shares
<javiNewLinuxero> Than you hatake_kakashi. I'll restart and retry :-)
 * sofias takes a shower while gparted moves teh shit around
<abhisek> hi, ive trawled websites for solutions to this problem.  when i use skype, people on the other side hear me very faintly.  anyone knows how to solve this?
<mv> hi all I am new to xubuntu and recently switched to the environment from gnome, but i did so through the lucid upgrade and now my alt-key is not working correctly any tips on solving this? I have a Macbook 1,1
<gopher1970> hello everyone
<Sysi> mv: have you checked keyboard settings?
<mv> I tried but the options are minimal I have it set to the macbook US as I did under gnome but nothing else is different or really customizable unless I am missing an app
<mv> essentially custom layout is not an option in xubuntu or even the third level key setting found in gnome
<charlie-tca> It just isn't as easy as gnome, I have a third level key set to right control in Xubuntu
<Sysi> xmodmap?
<mv> Sysi where do I get that app I don't see it in repo
<charlie-tca> I set it in /etc/default/console-setup
<Sysi> xmodmap isn't application actyallu
<charlie-tca> Also can be set using the panel add -- Keyboard layouts
<mv> charlie-tca the funny thing is that when I load the layout in panel it gives left alt as the way to change layouts and that's the key I can't get to work
<mv> Sysi is there a howto for the xmodmap i have it up in console but don't know how to use it
<charlie-tca> If you are using 2nd level, left alt may be assigned already.
<mv> what is 2nd level? hate to be a newbie on irc but I sort of em
<charlie-tca> no, normally left alt is Meta, right alt is assigned to super
<charlie-tca> then you can't reassign left alt because it would leave you without a ALT / Meta key
<mv> well I could me my apple-key into meta but i don't know how to do that (you are correct gnome is a bit easier on that front)
<charlie-tca> Shift is first level, Alt is second level,
<mv> ahh I see
<mv> so 2nd level works with most keys (i.e. ctrl, shift etc) but not with alt
<charlie-tca> I think that has to do with the automatic key assignments
<mv> i see...well this is quite challenging, but I am up for the task...I'd think the macbook layout would work, but I am wondering if any thing is lingering from switching from gnome cause i did have some custome keyboard things done there, but I removed gnome completely
<mv> I may have found something to work with xkeycaps graphic version of xmodmap
<mv> that didn't seem to do it as my keyboard was not an option to select
<mv> alright well for the moment I am installing gnome er ubuntu-desktop to have it as a backup environment
<mv> I'll be back here if I need to thanks Charlie-trc and Sysi for the help much appreciated :)
<vixus> has anyone managed to change their gdm login theme?
<vixus> in karmic i mean
<sofias> hi again
<sofias> i now created the partitons for /tmp and /home, but i guess i have to 'migrate' now..
<sofias> so, if someone knows how this works: i'm listening ;)
<rofl__> sorry, can someone paste what was answered to my question about the new INTEL cpus with integrated graphics ?
<rofl__> 2-3 h ago, its out of my chat window due to netsplit spam
<rofl__> the question was:
<rofl__> sorry, can someone paste what was answered to my question about the new INTEL cpus with integrated graphics ?
<rofl__> i vaguely remember having read something about the new intel cpus with integrated graphics are not supported by linux yet
<rofl__> is it so ?
<rofl__> *damn small screen*
<sara_> Hi! im wondering if its possible to add a mac style menu bar to my copmuter. im talking about the one withthe icons that pop up as you run the mouse over therm
<sofias> @sara you mean the dock
<sofias> ?
<sara_> maybe.. Its the thing at the bottom of hte screen here:http://machaters.com/WordPress/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/Picture%201.jpg
<sofias> @sara yes, that's the dock
<sofias> i am looking for something like this (more like in win7 to be exact) for xfce myself..
<sara_> so thers no current options for anything like it for xfce?
<sofias> @sara i found this.. but it's for gnome.. http://GNOME-Look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<sofias> and it has no thumbnails..
<Sysi>  !dock
<Sysi> no..
<Sysi> but there are some, gnome do, docky, an avan window navigator
<Sysi> i'm not sure if dockbarx was working straight with xfce, if it is, i'll get it
<Sysi> *and avant window navigator, sorru
<root____> hi again..
<TheSheep> I hope you are not irc-ing from root
<root____> i would like not to ._.
<root____> but i could change my nick that people dont see how stupid i am :P
<root____> well .. i mounted my new /home but it is empty..
<root____> so i can only work as root..
<TheSheep> unmount it, rename the old home, make a new /home directory, mount it and then copy the contents of old home to new home
<root____> can i simply unmount the partition, mount it with another name, move the whole shit into there, and everything is fine?
<TheSheep> yes, just make sure the ownership of files is correct
<root____> ok thank you..
<TheSheep> usually something like  chown -R charlie.charlie /home/charlie  should do it
<root____> does it matter that my /home is encrypted somehow?
<root____> at least ubuntu said that it has encrypted it, however it seems to be no problem to acces everything as root
<root____> with "as root" i mean via sudo
<root____> i will just try it..
<root____> ._.
<root____> seems like my ~home was encrypted
<root____> i moved everything
<root____> well.. i could try to move it back.. dammit i'm a genius..
<root____> cu
<TheSheep> oops
<root____> FUCK!
<root____> i cannot unmount /home because it is used by bash! what a sick game is this?
<root____> it worked well before i copied the shit..
<root____> how can i stop bash from locking /home ?
<root____> sorry for my possibly rude language.. it just sucks to use irssi as root again and again ._.
<root____> TheSheep: can you please help me?
<root____> i guess i annoy you :/
<TheSheep> root____: no, sorry, I was away
<TheSheep> cd out of the /home
<TheSheep> cd /
<Aquina> Is it possible to cause a GNU/linux system to hang (become totally unresponsive) when unmounting swap and using few megs of RAM (exhausted)?
<TheSheep> it will start killing random processes when it runs out of ram
<TheSheep> it may kill something from your gui that's needed to be responsive
<TheSheep> may also kill a ssh server or such
<TheSheep> I'd rather make a swap file, enable it, and then disable the other swap
<Aquina> I did so, thanks TheSheep. Nevertheless I had to go to tty1 and kill processes.
<sofias> well, still irssi but no more root
<sofias> seems that bash locked /home because it was in it
<sofias> i don't know why it locks it but that doesn't really matter
<TheSheep> all programs do
<sofias> my ~ is back in it's full glory, but i cannot log in with X for some reason
<sofias> TheSheep: well thunar didn't stop unmounting so far..
<TheSheep> ah, that's because thunar has special code that makes it move out of the way before unmounting
<sofias> bash should have that too :P
<Aquina> bash locks home? how does that work?
<sofias> anyway, is there a way to get these error messages that quickly appear and disappear when i try to log in with gdm?
<sofias> Aquina: i was in /home as i tryed to unmount it
<TheSheep> /var/log/Xsomething and ~/.xsessionerrors
<TheSheep> you can cut the branch on which you sit
<TheSheep> can't
<sofias> stupid gravity :P
<TheSheep> be glad you never had to compile a compiler :)
<sofias> TheSheep: you should know that i don't believe in compilers :P
<TheSheep> you write all machine code by hand?
<Aquina> ah I see...
<sofias> TheSheep: all binary are written of monks with hex editors :P
<TheSheep> sofias: exactly, they are called compilers :)
<sofias> TheSheep: make is just a program to generate random error messages, as far as i am concerned :P
<TheSheep> sofias: that's java
<TheSheep> sofias: it sometimes produces binary code as a side effect though
<sofias> TheSheep: but at least java programs tend to independently of operating system, distribution and moon phase ;)
<TheSheep> sofias: you don't realize how untrue that is :)
<sofias> TheSheep: true enough to convince me ;)
<sofias> TheSheep: mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission dinied
<TheSheep> sofias: same to you
<sofias> TheSheep: i'm full of shame, what's next? ;)
<sofias> oh sou said same
<TheSheep> I have no idea what you are doing
<Aquina> Someone got a clue about "PCI Latency Timer" (range 32-248) in BIOS? Can't find good literature about it.
<sofias> TheSheep: i found that in my ~/.xsession-whatever
<TheSheep> Aquina: I'd ask on ##hardware
<TheSheep> sofias: are you investigating some particular program refusing to work?
<sofias> TheSheep: sorta, i cannot login with X, remenber? :P
<Aquina> thx
<TheSheep> sofias: I think I wasn't here when you started
<TheSheep> sofias: and I have to run now, sorry
<sofias> TheSheep: hm, ok bye
<Aquina> you cannot login with X because of that /home mount problem? Does it refer to that option you can set in GDM?
<sofias> Aquina: well i think i fixed /home (by stop trying to move it to a seperate partition), i dont know what's the thing with X
<sofias> Aquina: TheSheep said i should look in the logs and there was the mkdtemp-stuff
<sofias> maybe it's because /tmp is still a sepereate partition..
<sofias> i could unmount it as well but then i am exactly where i started..
<sofias> (things worked as i started, just my / was pretty full, so i tryed to move some stuff to another disk..)
<sofias> well, i removed the /tmp -partition from fstab now, let's see what happens
<sofias> yay, i have X back
<gottto> well done :)
<sofias> yeah, the only problem is that would loke to have /tmp on a spereate disk..
<sofias> well, i think i will care about that next weak or so..
<gottto> k
<sofias> btw: is there a way to _publish_ my files with ubuntu one?
<sofias> "sharing" seems only to mean something like "send it per mail"
<sofias> but i thought publishing was the whole point of it..
<Aquina> :-)
<sofias> bye
<Ferrenrock> hey guys, anyone know how to change my default sound from the HDMI of a gfx card to the onboard sound?
<Ferrenrock> i'll try the main ubuntu channel
<homebrewcider> genii, you there?
<rdvonz> I'm having trouble configuring my monitor resolution to its native 1280x1024. It's currently stuck at 800x600
<rdvonz> It used to work fine however, this is a recent problem.
<rdvonz> How do I stop xfce and drop to console only?
#xubuntu 2011-03-21
<auserofirc> how do i get the gpointing tool to reapply the settings on boot?
<auserofirc> or is there an alternative one for xfce?
<ochosi> auserofirc: what does gpointing-tool exactly do?
<auserofirc> it allows me to configure my touchpad
<auserofirc> full name is 'gpointing-device-settings'
<ochosi> ah right
<ochosi> hm, afaik there's no xfce-specific alternative
<ochosi> doesn't it save the values and reapply them on reboot/session-restart anyway?
<auserofirc> that's what i thought, but it doesn't. after i googled a bit it seems that i need to have gnome-settings-daemon running for it to re-apply them
<auserofirc> damn :(
<ochosi> hmm
<xiaoshen> i just install xubuntu 10.10 on lenovo 3000 y400. but when i login there's no sound
<xiaoshen> can you help me?
<EricR2427> One thing you might want to check is Applications->System->Additional Drivers and see what that brings up
<knome> xiaoshen, try installing 'pavucontrol', running it and unmuting the master channel :)
<xiaoshen> knome, why my sound is not detected ?
<knome> xiaoshen, it is probably just a bug, and the sound is muted in pulseaudio. did you try what i suggested?
<xiaoshen> knome, muted? but alsamixer shows that it's not in a muted state
<xiaoshen> pavucontrol
<xiaoshen> how to install that?
<knome> xiaoshen, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<knome> xiaoshen, alsa and pulseaudio are different audio systems
<knome> xiaoshen, you need to unmute both
<xiaoshen> so i need to install pavucontrol to unmute pulseaudio?
<knome> yes
<xiaoshen> knome
<knome> xiaoshen?
<xiaoshen> so next time when i reinstall xubuntu i'll need to install pavucontrol?
<knome> xiaoshen, that really shouldn't happen, but yes, if your soundcard is detected but you get no sound
<knome> xiaoshen, as i said, it's bug in xubuntu (hopefully fixed for 11.04)
<xiaoshen> i see
<xiaoshen> i'm installing pavucontrol now
<xiaoshen> well it seems finished installing
<xiaoshen> knome
<xiaoshen> why when i type su then enter in terminal then input my password it said authentification is failed?
<knome> su shouldn't be used
<knome> there is no root user in ubuntu
<knome> you should use sudo
<xiaoshen> oh
<xiaoshen> so i snot possible to login as root
<knome> you are correct
<knome> well, there are ways to enable one-time root terminal, but even that is not suggested
<xiaoshen> knome, my xubuntu is fresh installed then it won't support playing mp3 or another type audio orbideo?
<xiaoshen> *video
<knome> xiaoshen, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xiaoshen> knome, is there any package that similar to klite codepack
<xiaoshen> which can play huge number of audio or video
<knome> xiaoshen, the package i mentioned should install pretty much everything you need
<xiaoshen> i used to sypnatic manager to install
<knome> that's okay as well
<xiaoshen> well i want to know how to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras package from terminal -> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<knome> xiaoshen, yes
<xiaoshen> i see^
<xiaoshen> oh -addons and -extras
<knome> i hope you'll get everything working
<knome> i need to go to sleep since it's 5am already
<knome> good luck!
<xiaoshen> ic
<xiaoshen> tHANK YOU
<knome> no problem
<xiaoshen> :)
<xiaoshen> why is xubuntu's pidgin always failed receive/transfer file on yahoo protocol?
<ljsoftnet> how do i make vlc use my current GTK theme?
<xiaoshen> hello
<xiaoshen> my xubuntu still have no sound
<xiaoshen> i have unmuted alsamixer and pulseaudio
<jarnos> Sysi, a solution for the problem with gksu found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577781
<xiaoshen> knome are you there?
<knome> xiaoshen, actually just came online ;)
<knome> xiaoshen, how did you know i only slept for 6 hours? :)
<xiaoshen> knome my xubuntu still have no sound :(
<knome> xiaoshen, after looking at pavucontrol?
<xiaoshen> i have unmuted alsamixer and pulseaudio
<xiaoshen> yea i have installed pavucontrol
<xiaoshen> what shoul ido then
<knome> in pavucontrol, did it look like it was your sound card you unmuted (the name)
<xiaoshen>  knome: what do you mean?
<xiaoshen> after installed pavucontrol i go to pulseaudio then it eems that the master volume control is muted then i unmuted it
<xiaoshen> but still no sound
<xiaoshen> :(
<knome> sorry, i might be a bit unresponsive at times; work
<xiaoshen> oh u are workingnow
<xiaoshen> sorry to bother
<knome> yup. :)
<xiaoshen> knome, but still i have to bother you to help me if it's possible
<xiaoshen> ^^'
<knome> sure, just a sec
<knome> i have one deadline to meet today, so i need to work with that :)
<xiaoshen> ok^
<knome> what does 'lspci | grep audio' say?
<xiaoshen> nothing is printed out after i execute lspci | grep audio in terminal
<knome> if you run lspci only, can you see something that might relate to your sound card?
<xiaoshen> http://pastebin.com/QPCBJmuZ
<xiaoshen> i can't find any audio related
<xiaoshen> fyi, in winxp i must install UAA 1st before install audio driver
<xiaoshen> it said because i have high definition audio device
<xiaoshen> anybody can help me?
<Sysi> xiaoshen: if that's entire lspci, it's like you don't even have soundcard
<Sysi> not related to drivers
<xiaoshen> sysi but my winxp has sound
<xiaoshen> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<xiaoshen> i found
<xiaoshen> http://pastebin.com/QPCBJmuZ line 5
<xiaoshen> Sysi?
<Sysi> intel should just work..
<xiaoshen> but why still no sound
<xiaoshen> :(
<kryz> high
<kryz> hallo
<dbm> What distro should i take ubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu for my pc CPU AMD Sempron 3000+ / Graphic NX6600 LE, 1GB of Ram
<dbm> ?
<Sysi> what you find suiting you
<likemindead> Xubuntu, of course! :D
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is good for any computer
 * likemindead is stupid excited about Xubuntu Natty.
<charlie-tca> +1
<Sysi> i lost the game :/
<dbm> Sysi, i've already tryed ubuntu on pc, and its not working good. its like FPS dance.. everything is blocking around.. not much but yes..
<dbm> I've thinking about Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<dbm> and i've heard that xubuntu requiments lower systems.. configurations.
<charlie-tca> We tend to think Xubuntu is a great choice!
<dbm> charlie-tca, thanks gonna giv' a shoot.
<joelbenavidez> Hello, Im a total noob. anyone willing to help me set up exaile and movie player?
<joelbenavidez> as i figured
<joelbenavidez> thanks anyhoo
<charlie-tca> !patience | joelbenavidez
<ubottu> joelbenavidez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joelbenavidez> kk thanks
<joelbenavidez> :D
<charlie-tca> no one is actually being paid to sit and wait for questions here. Most people are monitoring this while working.
<joelbenavidez> Yea, the philosophy is what sold me on it
<knome> joelbenavidez, what's the problem?
<joelbenavidez> its just that ive downloaded every gstreamer and totem plugin/option from the package manager, and i still cant get exaile to play mp3's. tried the command line on the help forums as well and it said it was down temporarily or something. just dont know what else to do.
<knome> joelbenavidez, try installing the package xubuntu-restricted-extras
<joelbenavidez> yea that one
<joelbenavidez> let me check the error message
<knome> okay
<knome> if it's multiline, use pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joelbenavidez> wow i feel like an ass
<joelbenavidez> its working now
<joelbenavidez> haha
<knome> glad i can help.
<joelbenavidez> brb
#xubuntu 2011-03-22
<xiaoshen> hi all:(
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xiaoshen> i still stuck with no sound problem
<xiaoshen> :(
<xiaoshen> anybody can help me?
<ochosi> what's the problem exactly?
<xiaoshen> ochosi i just get xubuntu fresh installed
<xiaoshen> but there is no sound when login or watching video on youtube
<xiaoshen> when i do lspci | grep Audio
<xiaoshen> i got
<xiaoshen> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<xiaoshen> alsamixer and pulseaudiomixer already in unmuted status
<ochosi> you mean there is no sound at all or just not in youtube?
<xiaoshen> but still no sound
<ochosi> (there is no login-sound in xubuntu by default)
<xiaoshen> yea no sound at all
<ochosi> did it work in any other linux distro or is xubuntu the first you tried?
<xiaoshen> i'm using xubuntu pidgin now and it supposed to have sound when i send and receive message
<xiaoshen> well this is the1st time i installe xubuntu 10.10 on lenovo 3000 y400
<ochosi> it's just a very generic approach but you could try to uninstall pulseaudio
<ochosi> then only alsa will be used and there's a slight chance that that might fix your problems
<Sysi> reboot after that
<Sysi> you need to have gstreamer0.10-alsa installed
<xiaoshen> uninstall pulseaudio?
<xiaoshen> apt-get remove ......
<xiaoshen> what its package name?
<Sysi> that
<Sysi> well pulseaudio
<xiaoshen> Sysi after uninstall then reboot then install gstreamer0.10-alsa?
<Sysi> maybe better to install it before reboot
<xiaoshen> ok
<xiaoshen> how to enable sound when login?
<xiaoshen> login sound
<likemindead> Alright, how's the Natty Alpha 3 working? Really rough? Or just minor hiccups?
<charlie-tca> Firefox 4.0 final today!
<charlie-tca> For me, natty works great
<likemindead> I am sooo jonesing to make the switch. Been running Mint 10 for the last couple of months.
<likemindead> I miss Xubuntu. Wish I'd never strayed. Forgive me!
<charlie-tca> Didn't mint just announce Mint Xfce 10?
<likemindead> Not sure. I've been off the grid for the last week.
<likemindead> Looks like it's a Release Candidate http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1708 & built on the rolling Debian, not Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I see
<Unit193> Xubuntu is faster then the main Linux Mint (from what I have tried)
<shootemup> It's been a long time since I've been here
<shootemup> anyone here? TheSheep?
<knome> nope. nobodu here. we're hiding.
<shootemup> lol
<msk8> hello
<msk8> and see how much RAM I have
<msk8> ??
<pleia2> msk8: system > system monitor
<pleia2> that will show you ram and cpu info
<msk8> where is system monitor ?? i dont see that >.<
<pleia2> maybe it's not default :)
<pleia2> you can also open a terminal and type: free -m
<msk8> ok
<msk8> thanks :D
<knome> hey pleia2 :)
<pleia2> hi knome!
<knome> we finished the ubiquity slideshow for xubuntu today!
<pleia2> congrats :D
<knome> ta
#xubuntu 2011-03-23
<Coso> could anyone help me? i'm wondering if i can burn xubuntu on a dvd instead of a cd
<psycho_oreos> yes
<Coso> thanks,
<dbm> hello
<just_some_guest> xubuntu 10.04, xfce 4.6 -- is there a graphical xfce menu editor yet?
<TheSheep> no
<just_some_guest> thanks.
<mark76> I have a grub failure
<mark76> Can anyone tell me how to get from grub rescue> to a command line prompt?
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sysi> that sounds like grub command line
<mark76> Please don't do that
<Sysi> i recommend reinstalling it from cd
<mark76> Just tell me the command I need
<charlie-tca> That is where the answer is. try it
<mark76> It's too long and I'm too tired to read it all
<charlie-tca> mark76: you can read it as easy as I can to find that answer
<mark76> It's too long and I don't know what to look for
<mark76> Ah there it is
<charlie-tca> Okay,. I will read it and see if I can find it then
<mark76> Last boot failed or boot into recovery mode
<mark76> Oh God. I'll never remember all that
<mark76> I might as well just install a new OS
<mark76> Ah. Reinstalling from a livecd
<mark76> That's the one
<mark76> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<mark76> I've deleted my root partition somehow
<mark76> :(
<efpc2003> oh!
<Sysi> mark76: you read the instructions?
<mark76> I'm going to have to reinstall
<mark76> No point Sysi. I don't have a root partition anymore
<efpc2003> partition deleted or unmounted?
<mark76> Deleted
<mark76> Gone
<efpc2003> ok
<mark76> No wait it's still there according to gparted
<mark76> So why isn't it showing in Places?
<efpc2003> hey some one else knows what to do in this case?
<efpc2003> some.....recovery tool etc
<efpc2003> I see
<mark76> Okay. I can't mount /dev/sda1
<efpc2003> mark76: good luck
<efpc2003> reinstall and don't format other partitions
<mark76> This is weird
<mark76> I put a debian live cd in and managed to boot into my normal session
<charlie-tca> then root must still be there
<mark76> Indeed
<mark76> So now I should be able to fix grub from here
<efpc2003> your root partition is there?
<efpc2003> or your live-root
<efpc2003> jeje
<mark76> I'm in my normal Ubuntu session
<efpc2003> ok
<mark76> So I must have root
<efpc2003> yes
<efpc2003> what about grub?
<mark76> I've just run sudo update-grub
<efpc2003> if you delete grub don't forget to install another boot manager
<efpc2003> as lilo
<mark76> I'm definitely not running off the live CD
<efpc2003> aha
<efpc2003> 10 min brb
<mark76> I'll reboot when my tea's ready
<mark76> See if it worked
<Sysi> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sdX should workif you are on your installation
<Sysi> if update grub didn't work
<mark76> K
<mark76> Yay! :D
<mark76> If only flash would work with bbc news
<knome> flash on bbc news? ;)
<Sysi> if i could watch bbc tv programs here..
<Sysi> doctor <3
<mark76> See this page? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/brighton/9432161.stm
<mark76> The video plays for you, doesn't it
<mark76> But not for me
<mark76> I've tried unistalling flash and reinstalling it but nothing changes
<mark76> I can watch videos on some sites. Like youtube and iplayer
<mark76> But there are lots that just won't work
<mark76> And I don't know why
<Sysi> check that you don't have gnash or swfdec installed
<mark76> I don't
<mark76> Though I do have a folder in my home directory from when I tried gnash out
<mark76> I deleted it
<mark76> Made no difference
<Dene_> sorry, but could anyone help me? i just installed xubuntu but the sound doesn't work
<Dene_> it was working earlier with the live cd
<mark76> Can anyone think of a reason why I can't watch BBC streams?
<mark76> And, no I'm not in the wrong country
<mark76> And it doesn't affect IPlayer
<mark76> Which is weird
<mark76> Why doesn't it affect IPlayer?
<cfs_> Hey. How do I change the login background image in Xubuntu? I was able to do it in FedoraSpin xfce by just putting a background image in /usr/share/backgrounds
<mark76> It's not fair that I can't watch BBC streams
<mark76> I want to watch BBC streams
<Sysi> try turning off hardware acceleration
<mark76> I did, Sysi, but it just turns itself back on again
<lrussell> hi
<lrussell> anyone here?
<bazhang> yep
<lrussell> I cant fin the features page for xbuntu
<lrussell> *find
<knome> what "features" are you thinking?
<lrussell> like web browser, office stuff, etc
<lrussell> also, is it compattibe with a wireless network card?
<knome> should be as compatible as ubuntu
<knome> firefox is the default web browser
<lrussell> ok
<knome> office: abiword for text and gnumeric for spreadsheets, but you can easily install libreoffice
<lrussell> I've never really used ubuntu... not for my laptop
<Sysi> trey from livecd/usb
<lrussell> will it work with a network card designed for windows?
<knome> as Sysi said, you should try with the livecd :)
<lrussell> ok
<lrussell> knome, r u using xbuntu right now?
<lrussell> gah, xbuntu torrent is slow.. not even making 100kb a sec
<knome> lrussell, yeah, i am
<lrussell> could u give me a software page for xbuntu
<lrussell> to get software not listed in the list on the os
<knome> lrussell, you can use the ubuntu repositories
<lrussell> i can?
<knome> lrussell, when you install xubuntu, either run the ubuntu software center or synaptic
<knome> yes, ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repositories
<knome> and they are fully compatible
<lrussell_> so everything compatiable with ubuntu is compatiable with xbuntu?
<knome> yes
<lrussell_> is this a good site to get software? http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<charlie-tca> The best place to get software is either the Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager, as knome said.
<lrussell_> ok...
<lrussell_> can i connect to a windows file network the xbuntu? I kinda wanted to
<Sysi> yes
<charlie-tca> Use Applications -> System -> Gigolo
<lrussell_> really?
<lrussell_> :D
<lrussell_> so if i have files being shared on a network on windows xp i can connect to them through xbuntu?
<lrussell_> hello?
<lrussell_> torrent is finally going 700 kb/ps!
<Mastrius0713> I have a problem for ya. I've installed ProFTPd and its shell program Gadmin-Proftpd, after putting in my user accounts and made modifications to the server interface for the default server, I get this error:
<Mastrius0713> - notice: Unable to bind to Unix Domain socket at 'var/run/proftpd/test.sock': so such file or directory
<Mastrius0713> - notice: unable to listen to local socket: Operation not permitted
<Mastrius0713> - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/ect/gadmin-proftpd/certs/certs.pem' does not exist on line 57 of 'ect/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<charlie-tca> so, you looked in /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs and the file certs.pem does exist?
<Mastrius0713> I couldn't even get into the folder, said access denied
<charlie-tca> Probably have to be root to see it then
<Mastrius0713> how do I get root access?
<charlie-tca> I do it with gksu thunar using Alt+F2
<Mastrius0713> I'm not sure what that is
<charlie-tca> on the keyboard, Alt+F2?
<charlie-tca> are you using Xubuntu?
<Mastrius0713> yes
<charlie-tca> hold Alt and press F2 ?
<Mastrius0713> I did that
<Mastrius0713> I don't know what gksu is though
<charlie-tca> and you got a little window that you can type on one line of, so you type      gksu thunar
<charlie-tca> it allows gui apps to run as root
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Mastrius0713> There doesn't seem to be a folder called certs under GADMIN-ProFTPD folder
<Mastrius0713> so I guess there is no certs.prm
<charlie-tca> So, it needs to be configured correctly, might want to look at that guide Sysi gave for more help with the server part
<Mastrius0713> I searched the system but didn't find the certs.pem
<Mastrius0713> I don't know, but maybe I should skip back to Xubuntu 9 :\
<Mastrius0713> I never had this kind of problem when setting up on it.
#xubuntu 2011-03-24
<xiaoshen> hi all still the same problem no sound :(
<Kramba> How do I get the bell to work in xfce-terminal? I already did: http://n0nb.us/blog/2011/01/enable-the-pc-speaker-beep-in-xfce-terminal/ - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/60912 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454981
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 60912 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "No "beep" in irssi" [Undecided,Invalid]
<slook> I went onto the Xubuntu website and noticed it's no in the Latest news for the latest alpha 3 download. Is there a reason for that or did I miss something? Alpha 3 was released March 2 or 3rd.
<differentSmoke> hello, I have a very silly support question, more general linux, I think, that xubuntu specific
<ochosi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<differentSmoke> I'm using FireFTP(an FTP client built into Firefox), and I want to set up scite as the app that opens text files from FireFTP. On windows, there's a promt that asks me to set the app and I go to programFiles/Scite/scite.exe. Thing is, I don't know how to do the equivalent in linux
<differentSmoke> (I know, sorry, it just took me long to write it, and I always think is polite to frame the question... I might be wrong though)
<ochosi> differentSmoke: do you want this setting fireftp-specific or generally?
<ochosi> hehe, np
<ochosi> wasn't sure you were still typing
<differentSmoke> ochosi: thing is, I don't know where to find the executable 'ala ProgramFiles'
<ochosi> usually in /usr/bin
<ochosi> but also in /bin or /usr/local/bin
<ochosi> if you don't want to search for them you can also check the package properties in synaptic and look through the "installed files"-tab
<differentSmoke> that's it. Thanks
<ochosi> np
<differentSmoke> uhm, I have another issue now but I guess it's scite specific
<differentSmoke> it opens files in different tabs
<differentSmoke> btw, is there a shortcut to open a terminal window? I see linux pro's do this all the time but I have never figured out how
<ochosi> well, if you just want to set a general shortcut, go to menu > settings > settings manager > keyboard settings
<ochosi> and then the "application shortcuts"-tab
<ochosi> there you can add a shortcut for the term of your choice
<ochosi> e.g. "xfce4-terminal"
<differentSmoke> thanks.
<differentSmoke> last n00b question for a while: do you recomend KOffice as an office suite?
<knome> not with xubuntu
<differentSmoke> why not?
<knome> have you tried abiword an gnumeric, which are installed by deafult?
<differentSmoke> does abiword open docx files?
<knome> koffice prbably uses Qt, which means you need to load additional libraries
<knome> tbh, i don't know. i use libreoffice myself since i need some of the advanced features
<knome> ochosi, ?
<differentSmoke> but will those slow down xubuntu a lot?
<differentSmoke> I just figure that koffice should be faster than openOffice
<Sysi> koffice can't open docx
<differentSmoke> (libreOffice is a fork of openOffice, right?)
<knome> yes and no. if you don't use any other Qt apps, you need to load the Qt apps when you open Koffice
<differentSmoke> Sysi: google fail then
<knome> differentSmoke, libreoffice is the new name for openoffice
<Sysi> knome: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice and currently in repositories is openoffice
<Sysi> libreoffice coming in natty
<differentSmoke> well, the whole point of installing xubuntu in this machine is that a modern windows version was no longer feasible
<knome> Sysi, right...
<knome> Sysi, what's the difference?
<Sysi> i'm not 100% sure about koffice opening docx but it still won't be a lot lighter than OO
<Sysi> knome: idk really, but separate projecs
<knome> right..
<Sysi> upcoming UI update will make the difference propably
<Sysi> OO is owned by oracle
<differentSmoke> Sysi: you mean lighter in size or in resources?
<knome> differentSmoke, resources
<Sysi> differentSmoke: how much RAM you got?
<knome> differentSmoke, really, with xubuntu you should try using abiword and gnumeric if you want the lightest.
<differentSmoke> ok, will do. I just been dying to switch to KOffice for a while now. I'm java prejudiced and think it has a very cool interface. I use OpenOffice in my windows machine
<differentSmoke> is xubuntu fully gtk compatible?
<Sysi> i'm not sure what you mean but very propably yes
 * likemindead plans to take the plunge & install Xubuntu Natty today. :D
<ochosi> likemindead: i've been using natty since alpha2 and it's been working great so far
<likemindead> Woot. I've been running Linux Mint 10 since I got a new hdd on Black Friday. Missing Xubuntu something fierce.
<differentSmoke> Sysi: I meant if every app running on gtk would run on xubuntu(or in xfce really)
<ochosi> differentSmoke: yes
<differentSmoke> so is xfce kinda like gnome light or is there a significant difference apart from performance?
<ochosi> customizability is also a difference
<ochosi> there are in fact many differences, too many to name them in a list
<differentSmoke> a top 3?(again, apart from performance)
<likemindead> Lots of good info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce actually, differentSmoke.
<likemindead> Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<Sysi> xfce is totally different to gnome, but they have some similarities
<Sysi> GTK is library to create GUI apps
<likemindead> So, this is my current laptop hdd: http://imagebin.org/144704
<likemindead> And I want to replace Mint 10 with Xubuntu
<likemindead> Without screwing up my /home
<likemindead> Mint 10 is on / right?
<likemindead> So I just install Xubuntu there?
<Sysi> yes
<likemindead> Thanks, Sysi.
<likemindead> I don't know why, but partitioning always gets me confused. :-\
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<lrussell> hi
<lrussell> I'm have problems with xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<lrussell> first of all the system is rediciuosly slow. but i have 256 mb of ram and a pretty good processor.
<lrussell> and it keeps dropping wifi connections when the router is in the same room.
<lrussell> can anyone help me!!!
<lrussell> oh, sorry
<lrussell> I just saw ur message
<lrussell> hello...?
<Sysi> 256mb isn't very much, what is model of your wifi card?
<lrussell> a trendnet tew-421pc
<lrussell> it goes into my laptops side slot
<lrussell> when it does work it is slow
<lrussell> it worked fine on windows
<Sysi> i guess drivers are just bad, you could try windows drivers but compability makes them doubtful
<Sysi> quite no-win :/
<lrussell> :/
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<lrussell> 10.10
<lrussell> i just installed it yesterday
<lrussell> ive used ubuntu in the past
<lrussell> but never on wifi
<lrussell> windows is faster... xD
<lrussell> but im tired of viruses
<lrussell> hello?
<Sysi> you could try lubuntu-desktop, install it and select on login
<Sysi> should be a bit better with your ram, don't help with wifi though
<lrussell> lubuntu? never heard of that
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201673
<Sysi> you could try that, but i'm not sure how to revert that if needed
<lrussell> does it work the same as xubuntu?
<lrussell> ive got revert
<lrussell> it was using windows on my laptop 4 hrs before xubuntu was on
<lrussell> XD
<Sysi> it has different UI but same HW and programs work
<lrussell> ok
<lrussell> i'll take a look
<Thermi> gn8
<differentSmoke> thanks for your help a while back, everyone, take care
#xubuntu 2011-03-25
<lrussell> hi
<lrussell> I just installed BitTorrent 5.2.2. It said it installed, but it isnt showing up in the apps list. Anything wrong?
<bazhang> !find bitttorrent
<ubottu> Package/file bitttorrent does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> whoops
<lrussell> I'm back. anyone see my question from a min. ago?
<bazhang> !find bittorrent
<ubottu> Found: bittorrent, python-bittorrent, bittorrent-gui, qbittorrent, qbittorrent-dbg
<lrussell> I left...
<bazhang> !info bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<lrussell> is what I downloaded a virus or something?
<bazhang> 5.2.2? that seems wildly different from the ubuntu version
<bazhang> you probably got the number wrong
<lrussell> nope.
<lrussell> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Filesharing/BitTorrent-49.shtml
<bazhang> better to use the other torrent clients
<bazhang> and never install 3rd party stuff, use repos
<lrussell> grr
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lrussell> the comments were good
<lrussell> so the one i downloaded is a virus?
<bazhang> zero reason to use 3rd party stuff when the torrent clients in ubuntu are so good
<bazhang> whats the default for xubuntu? transmission?
<lrussell> yes, and i didnt like it
<lrussell> so i switched to the one i have on windows
<bazhang> breaking package management is not the way to go
<lrussell> and the linux version of it isnt working
<bazhang> more 3rd party stuff?
<lrussell> how do i get rid of it when it when it isnt even listed?
<bazhang> how was it installed
<lrussell> through a .deb
<bazhang> dpkg -r file.deb
<lrussell> ...
<lrussell> ok
<bazhang> problem?
<lrussell> where does it have to be kocated, the deb
<bazhang> you can hardly expect 3rd stuff to be supported, stuff that breaks package management
<lrussell> i enter in the code in terminal and it says i need super user
<lrussell> but im on the main root acount
<Unit193> sudo !!
<bazhang> root account?
<bazhang> thats disabled by default
<lrussell> :/
<knome> lrussell, you probably mean the main account, or have you enabled root yourself?
<lrussell> no
<lrussell> how do i uninstall it...? im stuck
<bazhang> I told you
<lrussell> it work work even with sudo
<lrussell> it does take my pass.
<lrussell> file name of package i installed: bittorrent_5.2.2_python2.4.deb
<bazhang> so sudo dkpg -r nameofdeb.deb
<lrussell> what folder do i put the deb in?
<lrussell> ???
<lrussell> i keep getting an error
<knome> lrussell, do you *need* to have bittorrent, or is any other torrent client okay as well?
<lrussell> i wanted bittorrent
<knome> lrussell, for any specific reason?
<lrussell> its layout
<lrussell> i just wanna get rid of it... it wont even show up in the app list
<lrussell> :(
<lrussell> error: bit.ly/h3OUg6
<lrussell> i wish i would have known this before
<knome> 'sudo dpkg -r bittorrent' ?
<lrussell> yes>
<lrussell> trying to get rid of it
<knome> did you try that command? (without bittorrent-*)
<bazhang> install bittorrent from the repos if you *must* have it
<knome> bazhang, afaik the version in the repository is quite old
<bazhang> the difficulty you are now experiencing is one reason to never use 3rd party stuff
<bazhang> knome, never heard of anyone who prefers it to the ones included with ubuntu
<knome> ...unless you know what you are doing :)
<bazhang> yep
<knome> me neither, but then again, i don't use torrents much
<bazhang> I have *one* PPA and thats it.
<lrussell> it isnt showing in my app list. but opening the .deb says it is installed
<bazhang> probably remove that as ogmrip does what handbrake does and more
<lrussell> ???
<lrussell> brb 10 min
<bazhang> lrussell, leaving it wont harm your system
<bazhang> ugh
<knome> if one installs a package via dpkg, shouldn't it show in synaptic as well?
<lrussell> back
<lrussell> how do i get rid of it... :/ command line isn't working
<lrussell> anyone still gere i was talking to a min ago?
<bazhang> yep
<lrussell> does lubuntu have the same wifi support as xubuntu?
<bazhang> should do
<lrussell> I'm thinking bout switching
<lrussell> now that i destroyed my install of xubuntu basicly
<bazhang> hardly destroyed
<lrussell> yeam but i want to get rid of it
<lrussell> * yeah
<lrussell> the bittorrent, from 3rd party
<lrussell> gah, my pc is too old for xubuntu
<lrussell> i wish my laptop would stop droping wifi
<lrussell> yay! i found the 3rd part bittorrent in software center! removing
<lrussell> is there a torrent client similar to utorrent for xubuntu?
<lrussell> think this is safe?
<lrussell> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<XubuntuKris> How do I add an icon to my top status bar?
<XubuntuKris> *I guess it's called a status bar.
<XubuntuKris> lol
<lrussell> is utorrent for linux safe?
<knome> lrussell, please install something from the repositories so you don't break your system, as you clearly do not know what you are doing
<knome> XubuntuKris, panel? right-click and select 'add new items', then add 'launcher'
<lrussell> I'm new to linux... sorta
<knome> lrussell, yeah - that's completely okay - but you should do things in the way that suits your skill level
<knome> lrussell, have you tried transmission?
<knome> lrussell, it's the default torrent client in xubuntu
<lrussell> yes i have
<lrussell> I'm more of a windows pro
<lrussell> xD
<lrussell> I wanted to try something new
<knome> !torrent > lrussell
<ubottu> lrussell, please see my private message
<lrussell> i accidently closed therm
<lrussell> xD
<lrussell> I just wanted to download the ubuntu torrent to support lixux
<lrussell> *linux
<knome> is there any other support question you might have?
<lrussell> no
<lrussell> bye
<knome> okay, have fun
<XubuntuKris> That worked knome, now how do I put it over next to the Firefox icon on the left? Since it added the icon on the right side.
 * likemindead is now running Xubuntu 11.04! :D
<likemindead> This look legit? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-from.html
<Ziefin> I have a quick question if anyone can answer this
<XubuntuKris> I'm sure you can just ask Ziefin, and someone will probably answer...
<Ziefin> Which variant of linux is faster Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<XubuntuKris> I'm no expert, but someone here is.lol
<likemindead> Xubuntu tends to be snappier, Ziefin.
<Ziefin> that's what i hear
<likemindead> Especially on older hardware.
<Ziefin> well my hardware is definitely not old :)
<Ziefin> i just hear that Xubuntu has a faster response time than Ubuntu
<likemindead> I greatly prefer Xfce over GNOME.
<Ziefin> ah'
<lrussell> hi
<gudmund> Has anyone tried the Graybird theme from Shimmer Project yet? I can't find any download online...
<lrussell> how do i find my lan ip?
<lrussell> on xubuntu
<lrussell> my router wont tell me
<lrussell> is there something u enter in the terminal
<likemindead> gudmund, I'm using greybird.
<likemindead> It's nice.
<likemindead> (In Xubuntu 11.04)
<gudmund> likemindead, did you download from the Shimmer Project site?
<lrussell> bazhang?
<gudmund> Oh, okay
<lrussell> u here
<likemindead> Nope, gudmund, just installed Xubuntu Natty.
<lrussell> how do i find my lan ip
<gudmund> likemindead, Strange thing the download isen't there, and i don't find it on xfce-look.org
<lrussell> :/
<lrussell> can anyone here help me>
<lrussell> please
<likemindead> Let me check, lrussell.
<lrussell> ok, thanks
<lrussell> :D
<likemindead> Try "ifconfig" lrussell (but lose the quotes).
<lrussell> ok
<likemindead> Work?
<lrussell> yep
<lrussell> thanks. bye
<gudmund> he shure diden't google alot...
<likemindead> Yeah... I almost gave him a lmgtfy.com link... ;-)
<likemindead> gudmund: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Xubuntu/Artwork/Natty
<gudmund> likemindead, thanx, but ite download page is gone here too :/
<likemindead> Strange.
<gudmund> Yeah... Should i look for .deb files in in the 11.04 launchpad pages?
<gudmund> or something
<XubuntuKris> So, how do I put a link to Chromium browser next to the firefox link on the top panel?
<gudmund> XubuntuKris, why? Now we got Firefox 4 :)
<gudmund> XubuntuKris, You have to add a launcher to the panel
 * XubuntuKris hates firefox
<XubuntuKris> Sorry for the delay
<XubuntuKris> I added a launcher to the panel...it defaulted on the right side next to the clock..I want it on the left next to the "Applications" and "Places" dropdown menus
<XubuntuKris> And of course he quit...and I'm talking to thin air..
<XubuntuKris> Anybody have any input for this?
<XubuntuKris> I tried to google it already and couldn't find jack.
<XubuntuKris> All google comes up with is forums and stuff that require coding...such a simple thing should not require any code unless I'm using some distro that does require code
<XubuntuKris> bump..
<XubuntuKris> anyone??????
<XubuntuKris> nvm...\
<Unit193> XubuntuKris: Got it?
<XubuntuKris> yeah
<XubuntuKris> right click. click move
<XubuntuKris> Does Compiz work on Xubuntu the same way it does on Ubuntu?
<XubuntuKris> anyone?
<XubuntuKris> for having 52 people in this chat, it's aweful dead
<XubuntuKris> wow, I'm gonna go ask in #ubuntu
<XubuntuKris> Does anyone in here feel like answering a question?
<XubuntuKris> Nobody responds to someone that needs help, but I bet if I started flaming someone or spamming, I'd get a response
<XubuntuKris> This makes me want to stop using xubuntu
<XubuntuKris> You guys suck
<xiaoshen> hi all i'm in step 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<xiaoshen> but i'm confused how to (3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists.
<xiaoshen> help me^^'
<kiko_in_office> guten morgen
<kiko_in_office> ist hier ein bot
<kiko_in_office> irseekbot
<earthling_> I'm trying to boot up an xubuntu live USB on a 2001 compaq desktop, won't recognize it on bootup, says "non system disk or disk error"
<earthling_> how do I get it to recognize it?
<TheSheep> earthling_: did you test the usb on something else?
<earthling_> I did long time ago, guess I will try that
<TheSheep> earthling_: also, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562417
<earthling_> thx
<earthling_> usb works on other computer
<earthling_> created with unetbootin
<earthling_> TheSheep, perhaps this compaq has usb 1.1
<xiaoshen> i can't found rdp protocol option in the remote desktop viewer tool
<xiaoshen> xubuntu should have supported rdp protocol by default, right?
<xiaoshen> nobody home^^'
<Sysi> iirc it was there last time i tried
<xiaoshen> hi Sysi
<xiaoshen> my xubuntu have sound now
<Sysi> check if you have remmina(and maybe plugins), it should support it
<xiaoshen> :)
<xiaoshen> i remember in the past that i can easily remote windows from ubuntu using rdp remote dekstop protocol
<xiaoshen> but now in xubuntu 10.10 i can't find rdp in the protocol option
<Sysi> check if you have remmina and possible plugins, use your favourite packet manager
<xiaoshen> remmina?
<xiaoshen> ic
<xiaoshen> so i must install remmina 1st
<Sysi> you propably have vinagre, it doesn't support rdp
<xiaoshen> ic
<xiaoshen> Sysi i don't know thename is vinagre or what , i only know that i fount remote desktop viewer in application>network>remote desktop viewer
<Sysi> (and that is why i'm against generic names)
<xiaoshen> well i know that its name its vinagre i just search in terminal and i found vinagre
<xiaoshen> *is
<xiaoshen> Sysi xubuntu have no login/logoff sound by default?
<Sysi> no
<xiaoshen> why
<Sysi> xfce don't have
<xiaoshen> oic
<xiaoshen> one more question if in win command prompt is route add -p ip  mask gateway then in terminal how to do that?
<Sysi> ahem?
<xiaoshen> ^^'
<xiaoshen> well ok i'll google it 1st
<xiaoshen> oh i got to switch to winxp now
<xiaoshen> bye^
<xiaoshen> Thank you Sysi
<Sysi> np
<lolmaus> Trying to install Xubuntu. It loaded live, i run "Install Xubuntu 10.10" shortcut. It thinks for a while, then a dialog window appears and immediately dissappears.
<xiaoshen> my desktop background became black and white color
<xiaoshen> anybody can help:(
<xiaoshen> ?
<knome> what do you mean by "black and white color" ?
<knome> do you have desktop icons or not?
<xiaoshen> i have color picture then i set it as desktop background and it's normal but then i play with the brightness a little then after that my destop background become greyscale only black and whitr
<knome> sounds like a possible bug in xfce
<lolmaus> I've booted up a Xubuntu 10.10 cd to install it. But the install shortcut won't work: the wizard launches and disappears immediately.
<xiaoshen> hi knome i solved my sound problem
<xiaoshen> what should i do knome
<knome> xiaoshen, did you also tweak the saturation rate?
<xiaoshen> to fix my desktop background
<knome> lolmaus, did you check the cd integrity?
<xiaoshen> no
<knome> what's the saturation value then?
<xiaoshen> 1.0
<knome> yeah, that's as it should
<xiaoshen> it's the default
<lolmaus> knome, nope. But it had never failed yet.
<knome> lolmaus, you have used the same cd to install to other pc's?
<xiaoshen> anyway to fix it :(
<knome> xiaoshen, my best bet would be... open the wallpaper in gimp and tweak the brightness there, and then add the background as is
<knome> xiaoshen, you can also file a but in xfdesktop
<xiaoshen> my wallpaper is ok
<xiaoshen> if i open with image viewer it looks ok
<knome> xiaoshen, but you want to increase it's brightness?
<xiaoshen> no
<knome> so you want to.. what?
<knome> what is not working, if it's not about the wallpaper
<xiaoshen> now the problem is my desktop background become greyscale
<xiaoshen> no matter what pic i choose
<knome> a-ha
<xiaoshen> even if i choose the default bluebird pic
<knome> try to set the saturation to 1.1
<knome> or anything >1
<knome> does it render the image non-b&w ?
<xiaoshen> oh it's normal now
<xiaoshen> thanks
<knome> no problem
<xiaoshen> but i think that i don't hcahnge the saturation before
<knome> you can probably set it back to 1 now
<knome> for some reason, i think xfce thought the saturation was 0 even if you saw 1
<xiaoshen> the default is 1
<xiaoshen> right?
<knome> yup. :)
<xiaoshen> oh by the way i fix my sound problem by adding options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-automute at theend of alsa-base.conf
<knome> mmh
<xiaoshen> after i did that i do sudo alsa force-reload
<xiaoshen> then it start making sound
<xiaoshen> :)
<knome> good
<lolmaus> knome, i've burned another one and now the setup wizard starts without loading Xubuntu Live
<xiaoshen> oh before that i remove pulseaudio package
<xiaoshen> but i havent remove pavucontrol
<xiaoshen> so you think it's ok to remove pavucontrol? knome?
<knome> xiaoshen, sure
<knome> lolmaus, but it works? :)
<lolmaus> knome, i think so
<xiaoshen> knome, while  uninstalling the song i played sound to be stop play stop play , is it normal?
<knome> xiaoshen, i don't know, probably yes, but if it doesn't happen again after uninstalling, don't worry ;)
<xiaoshen> i see^
<xiaoshen> knome: do you think it's fine if i remove vinagre and replace it with remmina
<xiaoshen> :-/
<knome> xiaoshen, sure, if you like
<xiaoshen> vinagre doesn't support rdp
<knome> xiaoshen, xubuntu isn't tied to any applications
<xiaoshen> i just wory that the package is not stable
<knome> you can have both for a while
<knome> then remove other
<xiaoshen> i see
<xiaoshen> i just finish streaming video from youtube , i want to save the video files is there anyway to do it?
<xiaoshen> using firefox coz i'm in xubuntu now
<istok> xiaoshen, check the firefox addons, there is a youtube downloader
<xiaoshen> well i don't want to download again , coz i have finished streaming the video
<knome> xiaoshen, check the addon
<istok> unfortunately, you have to, as when you add the extension you have to refresh the page for it to become available.
<xiaoshen> you know like when using internet explore if the video has finished streaming i just go to temporary internet files to get the video file
<xiaoshen> can't do the same way with firefox?
<istok> probably, never had to do it like that though
<xiaoshen> then?
<istok> umm, then try that addon for firefox.
<xiaoshen> ok
<xiaoshen> is there any hexa editor by default in xubuntu?
<knome> xiaoshen, not by deafult, but there's at least ghex. do you know synaptic package manager?
<xiaoshen> i see
<xiaoshen> so i must install it
<xiaoshen> i thought there is 1 by default
<istok> i didn't find any
<istok> sudo dpkg -l | grep hex
<istok> but; sudo apt-cache search hex | grep editor
<istok> second command returned a bunch.
<xiaoshen> oh i got to go now , thank you somuch for helpng me knome, istok :)
<xiaoshen> bye all
<mohadib> hello
<mohadib> i have installed xubuntu 10.10, after installing the nvidia drivers, themes no longer work, and the gtk theme looks really old and crappy
<mohadib> any idea how i can fix this?
<charlie-tca> explain "themes no longer work" ?
<charlie-tca> You can not change themes?
<mohadib> aking a screen shot
<mohadib> yes
<mohadib> and the default theme is not used anymore
<mohadib> some old gtk1 looking theem
<mohadib> one second
<mohadib> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9895/wtfub.png
<mohadib> thats the theme im stuck with at the moment
<charlie-tca> hm, and no panels?
<charlie-tca> That is the window manager theme, though
<mohadib> i got panels, i have 3 displays, didnt want to post up a huge image
<mohadib> right
<mohadib> xfcewm
<charlie-tca> okay, and you have the desktop image, right?
<mohadib> yep
<charlie-tca> and you can not change themes in Applications -> Settings -> window manager?
<mohadib> er its changing the window decorations, not the gtk theme
<charlie-tca> which icon set is it using? that is in Applications -> Settings -> Appearance
<charlie-tca> Appearance also has the gtk themes
<mohadib> elementry Xubuntu Dark
<mohadib> chaning it does nothing
<charlie-tca> You haven't upgraded to xfce 4.8 either?
<mohadib> this all looked "right" before i installed the nvidia driver
<mohadib> i did apt update/upgrade
<charlie-tca> It sounds like a driver issue then. Did you install that using "Additional Drivers" ?
<mohadib> yes
<mohadib> the install went well as far as i can tell
<mohadib> all 3 displays working etc
<charlie-tca> and you restarted after?
<mohadib> yes
<mohadib> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597337
<mohadib> looks like this guy is seeing the same problem
<charlie-tca> I don't know, when multiple monitors come into play. It does change how things work. I could suggest #ubuntu-x, which deals with things more
<mohadib> ok, thanks
<mohadib> http://www.mydailytechtips.com/2010/10/how-to-fix-plymouth-ugly-resolution-for.html
<mohadib> love the fix
<mohadib> downlaod a random script from a ranom site and run it :D
 * mohadib keeps googling
<charlie-tca> try Alt+F2, xfsettingsd
<mohadib> that did it!
<mohadib> thanks!2
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<mohadib> see if i can get it to save in the session and restart
<mohadib> brb, thanks again
<charlie-tca> no problem
<mohadib> so i added it to the programs to start up, so about 30 seconds after i can see the desktop the theme is applied
<mohadib> better than nothing :s
<charlie-tca> yeah, sometimes things are a little slow, but at least it worked!
<mohadib> yes!
<mohadib> it was hurting my eyes before!
<mohadib> NOX is pretty nice
<rcb182> Hello world
<knome> rcb182, hey.
<rcb182> What's happening?
<knome> friday night xoma
<knome> *coma
<rcb182> Is it common for the python install to fail due to corrupt packages during install of 10.10?
<nicofs> I need help setting up vinagre/vino... all i get so far is "** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection" on the server machine...
<chudy_michef> xubuntu update manager wants to install gnome apps eg. brasero - should I let it install them?
<Sysi> you don't have to
<chudy_michef> I chose not to when they first appeared - but they keep coming up on the list. How can I make them go away?
<charlie-tca> um, update manager should not be installing apps unless you are upgrading
<charlie-tca> It will upgrade the repository though
<chudy_michef> Is there something wrong in my settings then?
<charlie-tca> brasero was a default app in 10.04, I think.
<charlie-tca> did you remove it?
<chudy_michef> no.
<knome> yes, brasero is default in 10.04
<Sysi> it of course updates installed software, idk what can happen with dependencies
 * charlie-tca shrugs - let it run, then remove it if you don't want it
<knome> well unless an app depends on more libraries than before, no extra libs should be drawn in, really
<knome> or remove and then run the upgrades
<knome> and you'll save yourself from downloading the upgrade
<chudy_michef> Okay, I was just concerned because it said "for GNOME"
<Sysi> i have anyway half oh gnome and kde installed, i just clean my menus with aptitude..
<Sysi> gnome and kde software should work perfectly on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> well, at least until natty, it doesn't seem to like the mix any more. At least, not yet.
<chudy_michef> I've already got a version of Brasero installed so I might as well download the update - good to know it's the same software and won't cause problems.
<chudy_michef> Thanks all.
<cannonfodder> anyone know how to invoke the terminal...basically i want the equiv of ubuntus "gnome-terminal"
<knome> cannonfodder, xfce4-terminal
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<cannonfodder> thanks
<drc> cannonfodder: got here late, did you get an answer?
<cannonfodder> yes
<cannonfodder> thanks
<drc> good, didn't take long :)
<beto> além da interface (xfce) oque difere do ubuntu com gnome ?
<beto> aqui não para falar sobre xubuntu
<beto> vixi acho que me enganei então
<sagat> rs
<sagat> identify
<sagat> vixi
<charlie-tca> !portugese
<sagat> eita porra
<charlie-tca> English please in this channel
<sagat> achei que era uma comunidade
<knome> !pr
<sagat> me enganei de novo
 * charlie-tca don't quite know what it is, then.
<charlie-tca> Spanish, maybe?
<knome> what is what? the language?
<knome> (he used)
<charlie-tca> no, the right factoid for the bot
<knome> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<charlie-tca> I know beto spoke portugese
<charlie-tca> really? br?
<knome> yeah. brazil.
<knome> hmm,
<knome> !pt
<charlie-tca> I would never guess such a thing
<charlie-tca> Thanks!
<knome> no problem
<ochosi> weird though that it's not !pt
<charlie-tca> I agree. Most languages can also be spelled out, but that fails too
<knome> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<knome> a-ha...
<charlie-tca> Thanks for that. It all helps
#xubuntu 2011-03-26
<lrussell> I need help. Xubuntu is acting slow. I have 256 mb of ram, i know it isnt all that much but... it it kinda rediciously slow... I'm reinstalling it right now hoping it might do something
<lrussell> anyone here?
<PatrickC_Pre2> does git come pre-installed?
<knome> no
<PatrickC_Pre2> ok
<PatrickC_Pre2> thanks
<knome> no problem
<PatrickC_Pre2> xubuntu is nice
<PatrickC_Pre2> but it runs a little slow
<psycho_oreos> maybe its yer computer specs that are a little above the minimum requirements
<patrickc-ubuntu> i have 4gb available ram
<patrickc-ubuntu> but i am allowing 1gb i believe
<patrickc-ubuntu> im using it in a vbox
<psycho_oreos> 1GB should be plenty in theory. Other possible reasons may include video driver under vbox
<alex__> can someone help me? im a new xubuntu user
<alex__> its my first linux try
<alex__> many things dont work on my alienware m11x... like the touchpad is crazy, the video card is not work, the wireless do not work
<alex__> is xubuntu the good choice or should i use a different os for compatibleness?
<brothersome> How does Xubuntu perform on a PanelPC with 4 GB, any experience here
<ikonia> bergasche: same as any PC with a similar spec
<ikonia> should be very reasonable as 4GB is massiver over kill for such a light window manager
<brothersome> Does the evtouch driver works good in xubuntu?
<brothersome> I have a panel PC with 1 GB RAM and 4 GB flash
<brothersome> Ram should be enough for Ubuntu --- Expecting below 300 MB
<mikubuntu> hey guys anybody know a channel for tech help (physical repair)?
<mikubuntu> is it possible to charge a laptop from another laptop via usb?
<Sysi> i think laptops can't intake power from usb
<mikubuntu> hey sysi, do you know of a tech help channel, i don't know how to find one.  tried #tech, etc...  but couldn't find one
<Sysi> not really
<Sysi> /msg alis list *word*
<mikubuntu> thers a garage sale around the corner and they have a laptop but the inport pin is broken
<mikubuntu> sysi, thanks ... nice command
<Xubuntunoob> is anyone here
<Sysi> pop a question if you have any, all people present ansver if they know
<Xubuntunoob> k
<Xubuntunoob> how do i set up  vnc server?
<Xubuntunoob> i want to be able to access my computer from the internet
<Xubuntunoob> do i have to install a program ?
<Sysi> unless you have very fast internet connection, you can't really use graphical remote desktop
<Sysi> vnc is also unsecure, you would need to use it through ssh-pipe
<Xubuntunoob> how do i do that?
<Xubuntunoob> im sorry if my questions are newbie-ish
<Xubuntunoob> im kind of new to this
<mohadib> howdy
<mohadib> is it possible to hide/remove the network manager applet thing on my taskbar?
<josi> how can i set the mouse/cursor speed?
<Sysi> mouse settings
<josi> somehow it doesnt save the settings
<josi> sysi: it really doesnt save the settings
<Sysi> hum, it should
<josi> sysi: i have a thinkpad. the trackball is normal, the mouse is too fast
<josi> sysi: its a common problem with some mice... thanks for the moment. bye
<thor_> hey i just install xfce 4.8 on ubuntu 10.10 and fell like gnome2. its good that you not do like ubuntu and gnome3
<subspider> hello
<subspider> i need to make firefox able to open java
<subspider> applet
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<subspider> i can't do it
<subspider> hello
<subspider> Sysi,
<subspider> :)
<mark76> Does anyone know what a gdkpixbuf is?
<Sysi> gtk-pixbuf, gtk2-engines-pixbuf?
<mark76> Maybe
<chudy_michef> hi. xubuntu gui stopped responding to mouse clicks while I was using the shell. i tried exiting the shell, now not even the 'off' switch works. i would turn it off at the wall, but it's running on battery power. any suggestions?
<Sysi> by shell you mean ctrl alt F1-6 terminals?
<chudy_michef> I mean a terminal window - I opened it by right-clicking in a folder.
<Sysi> altgr printscreen K will force logout
<charlie-tca> hold the power button down for at least 10 seconds usually works too
<Sysi> killing xorg is nicer than killing entire system
<charlie-tca> true
<chudy_michef> I just tried the first option. SOMETHING's happening (in that the mouse pointer has stopped moving, and I can hear the hard drive working).
<chudy_michef> Aha! It logged out.
<chudy_michef> I wonder why that happened in the first place. I was just using LaTeX from the terminal when I noticed I couldn't click on anything outside the terminal window.
<chudy_michef> Thanks.
<root__> How do I empty the trash fully?
<root__> I empty the trash but there's no more room on my harddrive.
<root__> Are there hidden files somewhiere I can delete manually?
<Sysi> did you have anything there (also please don't crosspost)
<root__> Sysi:
<root__> i used rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/* but df still says the same
<root__> I didn't see what was there
<root__> Sysi: yes I had a 1.5 GB file in the trash can
<Sysi> stay on one channel, i'm there too
<Atomhunter> hey anyone used fakeraid before?
#xubuntu 2011-03-27
<zruty> I can get my bluetooth to pair and connect but how do I get the sound to play through it to my bluetooth headset?
<abahkaiyisah> goodafternoon
<zruty> Good afternoon
<zruty> In ubuntu, after pairing, a new hardware output choice shows up in sound preferences, but in xubuntu, this new hardware never shows up as a sound output choice.
<escoloader> hi xubuntians
<Sysi> zruty: install pavucontrol
<Ycarene> Is there a way to completely remove pulse without the installer trying to force you to remove everything else?
<Sysi> it should remove just couple of dependencies
<Sysi> what you're using, synaptic?
<Ycarene> Yeah
<Sysi> try sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<oobiloz> hello?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zruty> Sysi: Okay... and then...?
<Sysi> zruty: ten you'll have same sound settings as in gnome
<oobiloz> is it common to have problems iwth adobe-flashplugin in xubuntu 10.10?
<Sysi> kind of
<Sysi> crashy youtube?
<oobiloz> no youtube at all
<oobiloz> i have tried removing it from synaptic and reinstalling
<oobiloz> i even tried the addon in firefox
<oobiloz> nothing
<Sysi> do you have gnash installed?
<oobiloz> no, i tried searching for it in synaptic, it says it's not there
<oobiloz> it loads everything in youtube but the vid
<oobiloz> anything else i can try?
<knome> oobiloz, flashplugin-nonfree is the name. you also want to remove gnash, if it's installed
<oobiloz> i did that
<oobiloz> no joy
<oobiloz> i tried getting the restricted packages, it wouldn't isntall in synaptic, i had to use terminal
<oobiloz> that didn't work either
<oobiloz> ohohh
<oobiloz> knome
<oobiloz> i got it
<oobiloz> :)
<knome> good
<oobiloz> wanna hear how?
<knome> yeah, if you didn't get to install the normal way
<oobiloz> well i got the restricted packages
<knome> and it works?
<oobiloz> restricted extras, installed via terminal using aptitude
<knome> yeah
<oobiloz> hell no
<oobiloz> then i did sudo updatedb, which did nothing
<oobiloz> then i looked itup in forum and did
<oobiloz> locate libflashplayer.so
<oobiloz> as it turns out i had double
<oobiloz> i did
<knome> 'sudo updatedb' updates the filed database so 'locate' will work. it doesn't appear to do anything, and still it does.
<knome> s/filed/files/
<oobiloz> rm /home/oobiloz/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<oobiloz> ah
<oobiloz> okay
<oobiloz> so it did work
<oobiloz> when i removed that it worked
<knome> yeah
<oobiloz> and i've never been so happy listening to maroon 5
<oobiloz> mweheheeh
<knome> had you copied that file there yourself?
<oobiloz> i doubt it, i've just been unisntalling, reinstalling, and all that
<knome> right... good to know then
<oobiloz> ehehe
<oobiloz> :)
<oobiloz> if somebody asked me this, i wouldn't remember how to do it
<knome> i do
<oobiloz> thank god
<knome> check if you have multiple copies of libflashplayer.so and remove the extra ones
<oobiloz> i will probably end up asking *you* again next time
<knome> ;)
<knome> no problem
<oobiloz> i will be coming on here regularly
<oobiloz> and now, to install skype...
<knome> ;]
<knome> that should be pretty straightforward
<oobiloz> i have terrible memory :(
<oobiloz> great
<oobiloz> nwo i'm having trouble with skype
<oobiloz> anyone here have had sound problems?
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to enable 3D graphics with proprietary nvidia driver?
<Sysi> if you have it installed and used you have 3D
<Arpad2> it is installed
<Arpad2> but screensaver isnt working nor any of  3d games
<Sysi> what graphics card / driver version?
<Sysi> you rebooted?
<Arpad2> rebooted yes
<Sysi> check the drivers-dialog and see if it's used
<Arpad2> under additional driver it sais current is in use
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA says what?
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$ lspci | grep VGA
<Arpad2> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Sysi> should just work..
<Arpad2> bad luck I guess
<Adam_> hello
<Adam_> query
<Adam_> goodbye
<IdleOne> is there an archive of old xubuntu releases like old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<Arpad2> Sysi: driver now works fine :)
<Arpad2> Sysi: Ive got help, xorg.conf wasnt set good
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/ found it
<nicofs> What is the correct command to start a xubuntu-session from CLI? i set up a vncserver but all i get is an empty xfce-session, so i guess i neet to tell the start script to start xubuntu...
<Sysi> what are you doing now?
<nicofs> accessing my pc via tightvnc...
<Sysi> you start xfce with startxfce4
<nicofs> does that load normal xfce4 or a xubuntu session?
<Sysi> what should be the difference?
<nicofs> appearance
<nicofs> during the login screen, there is a diference between "start xubuntu session" and "start xfce4 session"...
<Sysi> i never noticed
<nicofs> well, a plain xfce4 session doesn't look like xubuntu - other icons, other themes (i guess it's just that) - i thought someone might know how to invoke xubuntu - or where to look for the command...
<Sysi> both just take your personal xfce settings
<Sysi> set it to look like you want
<nicofs> hmm... i think, that's a problem for later... atm i can'T even get xfce4 to work...
<nicofs> all i get after connecting is a blank grey screen with a black x as cursor...
<xubuntu217> having a problem logging on, hit my user name the screen flashes and the boot screen reappear, no chance to enter password, last session  had..
<xubuntu217> a hardware reboot due to nevernote screen capture not working hit esc and enter but would not capture ^X and ^C didn't work either..so now dea
<xubuntu217> ..dead
<Regi> Hey, is there where I can get a little bit of advice?
<Sysi> yes
<Regi> Xunbuntu just finished installing, it restarts the computer, I think it attempts to boot from the hard disk and it just sits there with a flashing _
<jrtayloriv> Is there a way to find out which menu file xfce is using? I'm not using xubuntu, but I installed xfce4 package from a minimal Ubuntu install
<jrtayloriv> /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop doesn't exist
<ubuntu> how can i install flash?
<Sysi> install flashplugin-nonfree with your favourite package manager
<ubuntu> how can i install flash in ubuntu from terminal?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Thermi> gn8
<Stupendoussteve> Hmm. Where would one report a typo in a link on the xubuntu site?
<Stupendoussteve> Never mind, think I found it
<just_some_dude> hi. anyone know how to turn off "thumbnailing" (saving thumbnails to .thumbnails) in xubuntu 10.04. i can only find instructions for how to do it using nautilus.
<ochosi> just_some_dude: uninstall "thunar-thumbnailers"?
<just_some_dude> that seems way too easy and obvious, but i'll try it.
<just_some_dude> thanks
<ochosi> why "too easy"? :)
<just_some_dude> because it seems like a pain to do from what i've been reading
<just_some_dude> someone even said to do something like this: "chmod a-rwX ~/.thumbnails/"
<ochosi> ah, that's just hacky
<ochosi> so, have you tried to uninstall the thumbnailers and look in a newly created dir with imgs or other stuff?
<just_some_dude> hang on
<just_some_dude> i'm hoping i don't have to restart
<ochosi> no, you don't have to
<ochosi> well, in fact the thumbnailer might still be running
<ochosi> let me quickly check
<ochosi> hm no i think it should be ok
<ochosi> and anyway, restarting your session should suffice
<just_some_dude> nope, didn't work.
<just_some_dude> i guess gimp makes thumbnails too
<ochosi> no, not for thunar
<ochosi> re-login
<ochosi> the already created thumbnails will not be gone btw
<ochosi> unless you rm -r the thumbnails-folder
<just_some_dude> i deleted all the thumbs after uninstalling
<just_some_dude> then ran gimp, and new thumbs showed up
<ochosi> why gimp? i thought you were talking about thunar?
<just_some_dude> i just don't want any thumbnails
<ochosi> gimp only uses a file-chooser dialog that is gtk, not thunar
<just_some_dude> i'd rather have thumbs generated each time than waste disk space on cached thumbs
<Sysi> they're eating *megabytes* of precious hdd?
<ochosi> disk space is cheap, cpu power is usually less cheap. anyway, i don't really feel like arguing about that
<ochosi> the point is that at least for thunar you might have to restart your session
<ochosi> or restart thunar
<ochosi> restarting your session means: logout, login
<Sysi> thunar has option in settings to not show thumbnails
<ochosi> restarting thunar means: Thunar -q, Thunar
<just_some_dude> i just decided to say "screw it," and delete the directory from time to time
<Sysi> you could symlink it to /dev/null :P
<just_some_dude> hacky
<just_some_dude> heh
<ochosi> well, you could run a script on login that does that
<just_some_dude> now, i do have a "real" issue
<ochosi> but i still think it's a pretty bad decision :)
<just_some_dude> it's about hdaps
<just_some_dude> i'm not going to worry about it
<just_some_dude> there is no gui for hdaps, and i need to know if i set it up correctly.
<just_some_dude> it does work, but the xfce4-hdaps thing says "hdaps is off"
<just_some_dude> i type "sudo hdapsd -d sda -s 15 -a -v -y", and that spits out a continuous stream of data that changes when i move my computer around
<just_some_dude> it also stops if i hit my computer too hard
<just_some_dude> but, i'm running it without really knowing what it is doing.
<just_some_dude> if the hdaps thing is too involved, i have one more issue
<just_some_dude> full screen flash video will freeze after a few minutes, but the audio keeps playing
<just_some_dude> if i leave full screen, the video goes back to playing normally
#xubuntu 2012-03-19
<diskinetic> I'm running a live USB  thumb drive (16gb), and I have no other drive on the system.  Can I use a secomd 16gb drive as "home"?
<diskinetic> or more accurately "/home"
<treborabc> kill. kill
<jmcantrell> is xubuntu precise pretty usable?
<yuppers> anyone have experience installing xubuntu from a usb?
<babble> yuppers: I do ...
<babble> having trouble getting a bootable image?
<yuppers> I'm install from a windows machine, curious what people used to mount the ISO to a usb?
<babble> yuppers: PenDriveLinux makes a utility similar to the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator
<babble> sec, I'll get you the URL
<yuppers> cool beans that rocks thanks
<babble> here you go: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<babble> It'll write your downloaded Xubuntu image to a USB thumb drive, then just choose that as your boot drive at your PC's BIOS screen
<babble> (the before-you-see-windows black screen -- you'll need to hit ESC or a function key typically, to get at boot options)
<yuppers> ya ive done usb installs before just never mounted know what to use to mount the iso
<babble> ah, cool, you're good then :)
<babble> I *think* there are Windows builds of Unetbootin, too.
<babble> but don't quote me on that
<babble> anyway, they all more-or-less write an .iso to a USB stick and set it up as a boot-happy drive
<yuppers> thats all i needed thanks. So xubuntu much faster then ubuntu (im rocking a netbook thus the usb dealio)
<babble> Well, I don't use netbook-class hardware, but Xubuntu is faster on my hardware, sure.
<yuppers> how much faster would you say in your opinion?
<babble> Xfce isn't necessarily the *lightest* desktop you could go with in terms of RAM once booted, or overall resource usage (I think that still ends up being LXDE) but I think Xfce strikes the right balance between being lighter-weight than KDE or Gnome and being nicely useable.
<babble> Oh, it's purely subjective, but I'm on a lower-end, but current laptop
<babble> Unity bogs on my GPU - not awfully, but enough to notice.
<babble> (for that matter, so does Gnome shell)
<babble> Xfce stays nicely snappy :)
<yuppers> ya I already tried regular ubuntu and its slow as snails so im trying xubuntu then lubuntu
<babble> For *me* (your mileage may vary) Xfce gives me enough of what I want that I can live without the small things it lacks (I like conceptually some of the things the Unity folks are doing, and I'll probably switch back to Unity at *some* point)
<babble> if you want the lightest-fastest-meanest desktop for lower end hardware, I think Lubuntu is probably your best bet
<babble> (but I'm *very* happy in Xubuntu, so by all means, give it a try. hehe.)
<yuppers> ya liek i said i'll be trying that if this doesnt work out. Reality is im just rocking the nbook for a mobile coding machine so im sure all three will work fine for me just omes down to how picky im gonna be about the speed lol
<babble> haha. :)
<yuppers> as is the case usually though ha
<babble> if all you need is a dev environment, I think Xubuntu or Lubunti will probably work about equally well for you
<babble> *Lubuntu (bah, typos.)
<yuppers> well i guess since im here i should ask, any chance that xub has c++ compiler built in?
<babble> of course ;)
<babble> gcc is ... sec. lemme see what's in mine ;)
<yuppers> i assumed but alwasy worth checking while iso is downloading ha
<babble> hehe.
<babble> gcc in my installation of 11.10 is 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 -- let me find out what that tracks to in terms of gcc releases.
<babble> cool - that's gcc 4.6
<babble> do you need an IDE?
<yuppers> that would be ultimate to have from the start but not a necessity, what you got for IDE?
<babble> Just about anything short of absolute clones of .Net or Xcode, really
<babble> Eclipse is popular
<babble> for folks writing gtk apps, Glade is roughly comparable to Interface Builder in OS X or whatever-is-roughly-equivalent in Windows. hehe.
<babble> and I'm sure there are Qt equivalents I'm not aware of.
<yuppers> eclipse eh, kk cool il giver a go thanks
<bemis> can anyone tell me in 11.11 which package xlock4 was in? (my "lock screen" functionality seems to have gone away in the 12.04 beta)
<holstein> bemis: 11.10?
<bemis> holstein: yeah - typo
<bemis> -shrug- or 11.04 .. or whenever ..
<babble> it's in xfce4-utils
<bemis> babble: thnx - i guess it was removed in 12.04
<holstein> xlockmore mabye then
<babble> hmm. that would be unusual :)
<babble> let me go see what's on Launchpad.
<holstein> i use xtrlock
<bemis> i'm not sure how much of my strangeness is due to having installed a stock-ish ubuntu back in like 9.04 or something and i've over time upgraded and added lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu-desktop packages
<bemis> for mucking with the beta i really should have clean-wiped - but i was bored on a friday night
<babble> xflock should still be in the Precise build - here's the launchpad page for the utils package...
<babble> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/xfce4-utils/4.8.3-1ubuntu2
<babble> and it's in the .deb I just grabbed;
<bemis> babble: yep - that's the one - for some reason previous to 12.04 it was xlock4, not xflock4 -- just didn't know what to look for - thanks!
<bemis> (at least my keybindings are all pointed at xlock4 - maybe they were mangled)
<babble> um. It's xflock in 11.10 :)
<babble> but as long as it's where you can find it. hehe.
<bemis> :) thank you.
<ax562> can someone please help
<ax562> i'm running xubuntu on my droid bionic via webtop2sd
<ax562> today my xfce menu button dissapeared
<ax562> and when I try to add it by right clicking it doesn't work
<well_laid_lawn> what happens when you right click the panel?
<well_laid_lawn> and what's a  droid bionic via webtop2sd
<ax562> it gives me the option to add the button "add item"
<ax562> sorry "add new item"
<well_laid_lawn> and then what happens?
<ax562> the xfce menu button is an option but when I try to add it, it does nothing
<well_laid_lawn> can you add anything else?
<ax562> webtop2sd is a way to run ubuntu 10.10 on a partioned sd card
<well_laid_lawn> k
<ax562> can you help?
<well_laid_lawn> can you add anything else?
<ax562> I googled it and was trying to delete my session file but couldn't find them
<well_laid_lawn> best if you log out before you do that
<well_laid_lawn> it's in ~/.cache iirc
<ax562> I was able to add a mixer button and that worked
<well_laid_lawn> be easier to move .config/xfce4 after killing the panel then restart the panel to get defaults
<ax562> how would I do that?
<ax562> I cant even find the .config direct
<well_laid_lawn> pkill xfce4-panel && mv -v .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4.bak && xfce4-panel &
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to enable showing hidden files in thunar if you want to do it from the gui
<well_laid_lawn> !panel
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ax562> tried to use pkill
<ax562> but said missing destination file
<well_laid_lawn> pkill on it's own?
<ax562> is there a space between xfce4 and .config?
<ax562> you had 2 lines
<ax562> wait
<ax562> my panel is gone
<ax562> i ran xfce4-panel and the panel reloaded but still missing menu button
<well_laid_lawn> when you kill it it saves the current config - that's why I suggested moving the config before starting it
<ax562> sorry my fault
<ax562> let me try again
<well_laid_lawn> that's ok :)
<ax562> what was the command again...i cant scroll up
<ax562> sorry...total nub to ubuntu and irc
<well_laid_lawn> pkill xfce4-panel && mv -v .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4.bak && xfce4-panel &
<ax562> no space between the two lines though right?
<well_laid_lawn> the && means do the next bit after the first succeeds
<well_laid_lawn> only one line - make you chat client wider and it'll be one line for you too
<well_laid_lawn> s/you/your
<well_laid_lawn>  /
<ax562> killed panel
<ax562> but second command gives error
<ax562> mv: missing destination file operand after `.config/xfce4'
<ax562> mv: missing destination file operand after `.config/xfce4'Try `mv --help' for more information.
<well_laid_lawn> you can copy/paste by dragging the mouse over text and clicking the scroll wheel in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> by holding the left mouse button down and dragging over text*
<ax562> did
<ax562> but it gave me those error
<well_laid_lawn> mv needs two parameters - what to move and where to move it to - mv -v .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4.bak
<ax562> alex mendizabal
<ax562> sorry friend stoped by
<ax562> got that erro
<ax562> anyway to do it in gui?
<well_laid_lawn> right click the .config/xfce4 folder in thunar and rename it to something else - after the panel has been stopped
<ax562> where would i find .confic
<ax562> I endabled hidden files
<ax562> found it in home
<ax562> ok i renamed .config/xfce4 to xfce4-bak
<well_laid_lawn> is the panel running?
<ax562> no should I run it?
<ax562> ok i renamed .config/xfce4 to xfce4-bak
<well_laid_lawn> if not you should be able to run it and get the default back
<well_laid_lawn> xfce4-panel &
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal   or
<well_laid_lawn> !panel
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ax562> there it's back
<well_laid_lawn> with the menu?
<ax562> i ran the xfce4-panel and now my menu button is back
<ax562> YES!!
<ax562> YOU ARE THE MAN!!
<well_laid_lawn> make sure to save the session before logging out
<ax562> how would I do that?
<ax562> I clicked the user icon on the right hand corner and it says exit panel?
<ax562> it usually would say log out, restart etc.
<well_laid_lawn> dunno why it would do that
<ax562> how can I save session?
<well_laid_lawn> you can do it from the settings manager
<ax562> where can I find that?
<well_laid_lawn> first entry in the menu
<ax562> it's gone again
<ax562> i right clicked the button and hit properties
<well_laid_lawn> if you started the panel from the terminal it should show some errors there
<ax562> now it's gone again
<ax562> Gtk:ERROR:/br11/gtk/gtk+2.0-2.22.0/gtk/gtkfilechooserdefault.c:1390:shortcuts_find_folder: assertion failed: (folder != NULL)
<ax562> libxfce4panel-Message: Xfce Menu: screen changed: 0
<ax562> libxfce4panel-Message: No valid plug window.
<ax562> (xfce4-panel:5819): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_socket_get_id: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (socket)' failed
<ax562> (xfce4-panel:5819): libxfce4panel-CRITICAL **: An item was unexpectedly removed: "Xfce Menu".
<ax562> that is what the error said
<well_laid_lawn> be best if you take that error to #xfce - I dunno about it
<well_laid_lawn> do   /j #xfce
<well_laid_lawn> and tell them the menu keeps disappearing
<ax562> ok
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<ax562> how can I kill the panel again?
<well_laid_lawn> pkill xfce4-panel
<well_laid_lawn> or try the user button in the right corner
<well_laid_lawn> since that said before exit panel
<Mawg> oops, bear with me guys I'm fiddling with znc
<Mawg> bare*
<chelz> bear is correct
<well_laid_lawn> bare is like naked
<ax562> lol
<well_laid_lawn> ;-)
<ax562> thanks alot well laid lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers'
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ax562> i'm going to go to /j xfce
<well_laid_lawn> wel+<tab> = well_laid_lawn
<Mog3> Oh damn, and I even watched a whole video rant of some guy explaining the two
<Mog3> Guess none of it sunk it lol
<Mog3> in*
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<chris_> hi. i have a wireless card in a laptop. installed the windows driver and the "Windows Wireless Drivers" app shows the driver and says the hardware is attached. /etc/modules.conf shows an aliad for wlan0 to ndiswrapper, but iwconfig shows no wlan0
<chris_> *alias
<chris_> any ideas on how to get wlan0 up and running?
<well_laid_lawn> try   ifconfig -a
<well_laid_lawn> does wlan show?
<chris_> no, just eth0 and the loopback
<Sysi> might be better to try networkmanager
<lain974> bonjour all
<xubuntu411> ыыыы
<GridCube> im trying to do an >export http_proxy=http://proxy:port/<   but its not working :/
<GridCube> mmm im going to try rebooting and see what happens
<Sysi> GridCube: I think you shouldn't use slash after port
<notify> any sign of startup notifications being fixed, or even discussed, for xubuntu 12.04 ? got the beta, fully updated it, still no busy cursor. and virtually no discussion of this anywhere ...
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 notify
<notify> bazhang: thx
<GridCube> so :(
<GridCube> i cant make it work
<GridCube> without the proxy i cant zsync
<xubuntu839> help me please
<xubuntu839> is it possible to install ubuntu one on xubuntu ?
<xubuntu839> what can i do about tearing ? i dont have tearing if i install compiz but when i use compiz windows are leaving traces while resized
<xubuntu839> is it possible to install ubuntu one on xubuntu ?
<xubuntu839> do you see my text ?
<xubuntu839> anybody here ?
<TheSheep> nope, nobody
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<holstein> xubuntu839: hey... lets takt it one at a time
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu839
<ubottu> xubuntu839: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<holstein> you can install ubuntu one in xubuntu... but you dont need to install ubuntu one to use it anyways... just like dropbox
<holstein> i would not suggest compiz with XFCE.. i dont think its helpful personally
<xubuntu839> do i need to install gnome ?
<holstein> that being said, feel free and reference http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<holstein> xubuntu839: you only need to decide what you want/need, and go from there.. if you need compiz, make it happen
<holstein> for ubuntuone http://askubuntu.com/questions/82978/how-can-i-run-ubuntu-one-on-xubuntu xubuntu839
<digitalcrow> can i install ubuntu one on xubuntu ?
<holstein> digitalcrow: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/82978/how-can-i-run-ubuntu-one-on-xubuntu
<holstein> and for compiz.. http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<digitalcrow> i have tearing
<digitalcrow> i have big tearing
<babble> every time I think I need compiz I install it for all of two days.
<babble> then it's back to xfwm
<digitalcrow> i have a geforce gts 250 and i have tearing .... come on
<digitalcrow> ...this is sick
<digitalcrow> my graphics card has a cpu of 1.8 ghz
<digitalcrow> can you help me do something about tearing ?
<digitalcrow> why i always have tearing on xubuntu ?
<digitalcrow> why i always have tearing on xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<digitalcrow> why i have tearing on xubuntu ?
<holstein> digitalcrow: i would try a different graphics driver
<holstein> you can also try some other compositing
<digitalcrow> graphics driver is fine
<holstein> typically, when im troubleshooting issues like that, i'll just try a bunch of live CD's..
<holstein> digitalcrow: i would expect the driver to be one of the things that could cause the "tearing"
<holstein> digitalcrow: are you saying you have tried other drivers? you have tried the vesa driver?
<digitalcrow> if i try the post release new driver that xubuntu shows ?
<digitalcrow> do you think it would work ?
<holstein> digitalcrow: are you being offered a proprietary driver by a GUI? is that what you are refering to digitalcrow ?
<digitalcrow> from additional drivers i have the recommented installed but it shows me a newer one too
<digitalcrow> (updates after release)
<digitalcrow> maybe i should try my luck with it?
<holstein> digitalcrow: i dont know what is going to work.. i can only offer suggestions.. i would try different graphics drivers.. i would try different live CD's... i would try differnt kernel versions
<digitalcrow> i have no tearing when i use compiz but i dont have good decorator and when i move or resize the windows they leave traces and stuff
<holstein> digitalcrow: you can try other compositing... you can try other drivers. you can try other DE's.. you can try other kernels
<digitalcrow> tell me how to install a window decorator
<holstein> you can only troubleshoot, and see what will support your graphics hardware best... or search around for some help with someone with that hardware
<digitalcrow> on compiz works fine but the decorator sucks it doesnt work well
<holstein> digitalcrow: i use emerald as referenced from that link i gave you earlier http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<holstein> though its not in the repos for 11.10... i searched and found a .deb and installed it
<holstein> i also decided, as i stated before, that compiz with XFCE is not all that great, or necessary
<digitalcrow> im trying the gtk decorator
<holstein> try what you like.. i can only speak for the one i suggested that i have actually tried
<holstein> shouldnt matter, or effect the tearing you are dealing with
<digitalcrow> looks nice now
<digitalcrow> no tearing
<digitalcrow> how i can disable the guest login
<digitalcrow> that was easy
<digitalcrow> yes
<digitalcrow> i can say i fixed my problems
<digitalcrow> so i can add some repos and software now
<digitalcrow> thank you for your help
<beata|testing> Ye gods but this thing is *tiny* ... reinstalled xubuntu/oneiric, new user account, checking the settings. Mouse cursor appears to be the user setting over only some of the display, &c ${settings}, &c. Question: Am I better to upgrade to Precise/beta and then check for what isn't working out of the box and forget about Oneiric?
<miarf> is there a key that shows the "File Edit View" etc menu in xfce?
<miarf> i disabled the menu bar in my terminal accidentally, and can't restore it in a handy manner
<TheSheep> miarf: no, it is shown automatically in every window that has it
<miarf> okay, so apparently I need to close the window and reopen it to get it back
<TheSheep> that's strange
<knome> miarf, you can get the menu back by clicking right mouse button and choosing "show menubar"
<miarf> oh right, you rightclick the window contents instead of window titlebar, thanks
<knome> np
<GreenJello> Hey, I'm using xubuntu 11.10, and when I open a terminal most things are in black and white.  How do I make it use more colors?  I'm used to Linux Mint in GNOME Terminal where the foo@bar ~/ $ part is in colors.  Do I need a different emulator?  Or to change a bash setting?
<GreenJello> oh and I miss a lot of the auto completion features
<GreenJello> like apt-get autocomplete for package names
<GreenJello> and git, and a few other programs.  I'm not sure what that feature's called, so I don't know how to even search for it.
<pleia2> GreenJello: I'm not sure what terminal emulator you used to use, but all the prompt colors can be adjusted by editing your .bashrc file
<pleia2> GreenJello: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt has some examples
<pleia2> as for autocomplete, it sounds like either it wasn't using bash (maybe zsh?) or were using some bash extension/plugin
<GreenJello> thanks
<GreenJello> it came pre-installed with Linux Mint
<GreenJello> and I remember it on Ubuntu 10.10
<mucus> hi
<mucus> i need help
<mucus> i have xubuntu dualbooting with windows 7 on my laptop
<mucus> i got a virus in windows 7
<mucus> how can i clean that up from here in xubu?
<GreenJello> mucus: That's really vague... I'd just backup your files (selectively) and reinstall
<mucus> yeah, that is the best idea isn't it?
<mucus> i was just gonna back up important documents and hose down the system with a good ol format
<GreenJello> yeah, that or antivirus software in Windows
<mucus> would love to do the latter
<mucus> but my virus is shutting me out of ALL programs!
<mucus> yay!
<GreenJello> Boot into safe mode
<mucus> right then, i'll try that bbl
<GreenJello> ok, have a plan first though!
<Marzata> the best AV for Win7 is Linux
<mucusBONES> Hi again
<mucus> Thank goodness safe mode works
<well_laid_lawn> you can do antivirus checks from linux, dunno how good they are tho
<well_laid_lawn> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Marzata> well_laid_lawn: Linux is a very good AV
<mucus> I have virus in my windows machine
<Marzata> mucus: delete it
<mucus> Windows?
<mucus> Or virus?
<mucus> Because I dunno where the virii are
<knome> please people, this is not a windows support channel. try ##windows for that
<mucus> But I wanted to use xubuntu to clean it
<Marzata> delete Win7, it is the worst virus.
<pleia2> well_laid_lawn: the antivirus checks you'll find for linux are designed for things like scanning email for viruses before sending it out the mail clients (some of which presumably run windows), not for scanning a windows system
<knome> we can give you help on accessing the harddrives, other than that, it's a windows issue
<pleia2> Marzata: there's not need for that, some people need Windows for work, school, etc, telling them to delete it is not helpful
<BlakJak> http://maketecheasier.com/remove-windows-viruses-with-linux/2010/02/02
<knome> Marzata, can i PM you?
<mucus> Ofc I wouldn't delete windows its a proper *ahem* useful os
<Marzata> eh, sorry then
<well_laid_lawn> pleia2: I said I dunno how good they are but if you look at what ubottu offered it seems there is something to check shared files
<pleia2> well_laid_lawn: yeah, just offering my input from experience
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<BlakJak> mucus: plenty of hits inside Google for solutions that'd let you clean viruses off a Windows machine with Linux.
<BlakJak> dare I ask whether you've tried any of them?
<mucus> I am working on one now actually
<mucus> The simplest
<BlakJak> however, 'you takes your chances' with regards to whether Windows will work properly afterward
<BlakJak> depends on the virus and what it does.
<pleia2> BlakJak: we've only used ClamAV and AVG for customers, in both instances free cleaners they found in Windows native worked better and found more problems
<BlakJak> Yeah, in my experience you're best to identify exactly what infection you have and follow the best cleaning process for that particular infection. I havn't had a true virus in years but have found that manually removing Trojans gives more peace of mind than trusting apps to do it for me.
<BlakJak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789557 has useful discussion also
<BlakJak> the first post on page 2 resonates strongly with me.
#xubuntu 2012-03-20
<artao> hai
<artao> i know this is an xfce channel, but #kubuntu is completely dead .... i'm just wondering if there's some 'quick' console command i can use to refresh my mouse cursor
<artao> i'm pretty sure it's just my crappy gfx card, old ass x600 256meg card
<artao> i'm on a dual head display, and regularly the mouse cursor turns into a square of noise on one of the monitors. sometimes both.
<artao> logging out and back in fixes it, but it always comes back
<mosno> artao, try xrefresh although i'm not sure the pointer would be included
<artao> nope. no result
<artao> mosno ^^
<mosno> artao, check LP perhaps
<artao> mosno, check LP ??
<mosno> artao, launchpad
<artao> launchpad?
<artao> mosno? what is that?
<mosno> artao, first hit on Google. yo!
<artao> my installation started with Ubuntu Studio (ubuntu 11.10 with xfce) then i installed a BASE KDE
<mosno> artao, bug tracking system
<artao> i'mmmm ... not seeing help there
<artao> all i want is to force my mouse cursor to refresh into an actual mouse cursor lolz
<mosno> i don't know artao
<mosno> perhaps try askubuntu or the mailing lists
<artao> i spose
<artao> i doubt that would help, as my gfx card is pretty old
<artao> i was just hoping for a 'quick fix' outside of logging-out/loggin-gack-in
<mosno> artao, perhaps try switching to a text-mode virtual console and back again
<mosno> eg. CTRL+ALT+F1, then ALT+Fwhatever
<nonau> I believe the GUI level is F7
<nonau> eg. CTRL+ALT+F7
<artao> nope. tried. no luck there
<artao> i'm pretty sure it's the kde graphics driver, but there appears to be no on on #kubuntu so i was hoping someone here might know
<BlakJak> is there an equivalent of gconf-editor for xubuntu?
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have some problem with directory menu plugin, can anyone help?
<Marzata> directory menu plugin?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> you see
<asterismo> i installed nautilus as default file manager
<asterismo> and set nautilus in preferred applications
<Marzata> in Xubuntu?
<asterismo> i did it in my desktop pc and everything is fine
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> xubuntu
<asterismo> and directory menu plugin works great
<asterismo> BUT
<Marzata> why caps?
<asterismo> i tried the same in my netbook
<asterismo> installed nautilus
<asterismo> but  when i go to select as default (in preferred applications)
<asterismo> nautilus is not there
<Marzata> just type it
<asterismo> it's like it is not recognizes as a file manager
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> i type the command
<asterismo> nautilus
<asterismo> then directory menu plugin opens nautilus always in my home directory
<asterismo> no matters what folder i selected
<asterismo> do you see the bug?
<Marzata> no, where?
<asterismo> when nautilus is not recognized as a file manager in preferred applications
<asterismo> directory menu do not work
<asterismo> properly
<asterismo> it does not allow me to browse folders and the open them
<asterismo> it always opens nautilus in my home folder
<asterismo> i tried reinstalling nautilus and nothing
<asterismo> directory menu keeps doing this
<Marzata> I think Xubuntu 11.10 at some stage, probably after an update, forgets the default applications.
<Marzata> I think you should see how nautilus is started in the one that works
<Marzata> probably it is with some key, nautilus %u, or nautilus %s, and start it the same way...
<Marzata> dunno what is the correct one
<asterismo> and how do i see that command in the one it works...
<asterismo> i figured it out
<asterismo> i noticed that in preferred applications there were 2 Thunar entries
<asterismo> that in fact 1 of them is nautilus missnamed
<miarf> would you say that having display compositing cause really choppy window movements is normal on a modern computer?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<miarf> right, time to do a bit of troubleshooting then
<miarf> just installed xubuntu 11.10, updated it and installed the proprietary nvidia driver
<leoncrow> hey anyone in here?
<miarf> yes
<leoncrow> oh ok cool
<leoncrow> i have a xubuntu question
<Marzata> leoncrow: of coz you have
<leoncrow> lol
<leoncrow> when i connect my blackberry usb to my computer it doesnt show up on either end
<Marzata> leoncrow: you are in usa?
<leoncrow> i googled it and there seemed to be a couple of people with similar problems but no suggested solutions. it's a lenovo thinkpad sl500 and im running like ocelot oneiric, forget the number. any tips?
<leoncrow> hm nope
<leoncrow> canada
<Marzata> leoncrow: it is the same dialing code
<leoncrow> +1 is the country code, yea
<Marzata> thinkpad is the right choice, blackberry not that.
<leoncrow> haha yea for sure
<leoncrow> this is actually my second one, i got an exchange cause the trackpad and buttons became like periodically useless
<Marzata> leoncrow: what are you using blackberry for?
<GridCube> Marzata: why does that would matter?
<leoncrow> i just want to put music on it at the moment, basically
<leoncrow> and on my old mac, i think thats what i was using, it would just automatically show up with usb drive as an option and that would activate its display in the like 'my computer' folder equivalent
<Marzata> leoncrow: can't you copy the music on its flash card? sd?
<leoncrow> im not sure what you mean. when i connect the blackberry it just show up as a folder.
<Marzata> leoncrow: no memory card you mean?
<leoncrow> just doesnt, i mean
<leoncrow> and yea i mean as far as i know theres no memory card you can remove from it, i dont know where it would be
<leoncrow> when i take off the cover theres just the battery and sim card
<leoncrow> anything i can do to get it to recognize? it works fine with the connecter for my older mp3 player
<GridCube> !info barry-util
<ubottu> barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 548 kB
<GridCube> leoncrow: ^^^^^^^
<Marzata> what kind of device is that? even my Nokia 101 has a sd card.
<GridCube> Marzata: please
<GridCube> if you can't help with a problem dont make it worst
<leoncrow> gridcube im not sure i understand the 'barry-util' stuff
<Marzata> GridCube: sometime is important to have the correct device. You can't expect Linux to work with your proprietary washing machine.
<GridCube> okay, listen in xubuntu when you plug a new device it should appear a directory on the desktop, it looks like a folder and you should be able to put stuff there as with any folder
<GridCube> Marzata: blackberry its a correct device, its not a washing machine
<leoncrow> the blackberry doesnt appear on the desktop
<Marzata> GridCube: I'm not quite sure of that.
<GridCube> leoncrow: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/syncing-your-blackberry-on-ubuntu.html
<leoncrow> thank you gridcube i have to shortly now but i will look over that
<leoncrow> also marzata i think your comment is a bit foolish - from the way you've been speaking so far it doesnt sound like you've been trying to be funny in a good natured way. washing machine? 'what kind of device is that?' like get a life jeez, its only a phone. have a nice day.
<xubuntu185> hi man
<xubuntu185> I am newbie
<xubuntu185> hehe;
<xubuntu185> Anyone?
<xubuntu185> Who's been there?
<xubuntu185> 1
<Pici> Hi?
<Pici> Got a question?
<xubuntu185> HI~
<xubuntu185> nop
<xubuntu185> I don't speak English well
<xubuntu185> :(
<xubuntu185> because I am foreigner
<Pici> Whats your native language? We have many non-english support channels.
<xubuntu185> I am korean
<Pici> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<xubuntu185> wow
<Pici> I don't know how busy that is, though.
<xubuntu185> Thanks :)
<xubuntu185> That's wonderful help!
<instalacionlenta> hola!
<instalacionlenta> es muy muy lenta la instalación!
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<instalacionlenta> thank you!
<theShadow-> hello
<theShadow-> dos anyone here have any experience dualbooting xubuntu with osx?
<theShadow-> specifically, does it require eEFIt
<theShadow-> rEFIt
<GridCube> mmm i don't know
<theShadow-> my main issue is, rEFIt does not support OSX 10.7
<GridCube> theShadow-: but for what i understand at that level xubuntu and ubuntu are the same
<theShadow-> ok
<GridCube> so whatever works for ubuntu it should do for xubuntu
<Lideo> hola
<Lachezar> Hello people... How can I display boot messages or a boot animation? Currently I get half a minute black screen, followed by two-three second XUBUNTU loading screen, and then I get the DM login prompt.
<Lachezar> It seems to me, that plymouth is not started...
<ickefes> hi guys. is it possible to get "indicator-cpufreq" to work in Xubuntu 12.04? I have used it in Ubuntu 11.10 but can't get it to work in Xubuntu 12.04.
<ickefes> i get "** WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'"
<ickefes> when i launch it in the terminal
<popsch> is there a way to suspend the computer from the command line without the need for sudo? pm-suspend requires sudo
<cythes> Interesting.... people... O.o
<knome> ?
<cythes> Nothing, I'm just making light conversation :)
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic is for the lighter side :)
<cythes> Oh I see... xD
#xubuntu 2012-03-21
<beata> Still stumped, re: Mouse cursor theme only changes over *some* parts of the screen. I wonder if I'm not missing something obvious. For example, over the menu bar of Pidgin's chat window, the cursor is default; however, over the menu bar of firefox it is (which I set in the manager) redglass.
<hythlodaeus> hey everyone. i'm with a bit of a problem here
<hythlodaeus> searched the forums alerady, couldn't find a solution
<hythlodaeus> i'm experiencing complete freezes at unspecified times
<hythlodaeus> by complete freezes i mean, i'm unable to do anything. not even move the mouse around, and I eventually have to restart
<hythlodaeus> before installing xubuntu i had vanilla ubuntu installed, and had the same problem
<hythlodaeus> which makes me think it might be related with my partition's file system
<hythlodaeus> i'm dual booting along with winxp
<hythlodaeus> ntsf filesystem
<ChapterNZ> Hey all, New install of xubuntu on a HP Mini... Freezes when I shut down
<ChapterNZ> I remember having this issue before and I had to run something to unload one of my modules, possibly sound, before shutdown.. But can't remember what it might have been or what to do
<ChapterNZ> any pointers?
<orionsonofneptun> hey
<orionsonofneptun> anyone home
<max4men> hi
<max4men> кто нить грит по русски?
<well_laid_lawn> max4men: is that greek?
<max4men> well_laid_lawn: no, russian
<max4men> in general is a problem
<max4men> how to disable the scrolling in the console
<McGuyver> max4men: do you mean the scrollbar?
<gry> max4men: http://i.imgur.com/1RrGS.png
<gry> (This is the Edit -> Preferences (Править - Настройки) window screenshot of xfce4-terminal)
<max4men> eh, seems wrong to question voiced (
<max4men> when something is installed, you can not stop look at a single location
<max4men> PAGE scroll down
<max4men> how to disable
<McGuyver> Edit -> Preferences  -> uncheck scroll on output
<max4men> McGuyver: Thanks! I will learn English :)
<imran-uk> hi, i want to install xubuntu 12.04 on wifes ibm t30 laptop. is the mah-jong game included/available for it or does that need gnome? (i'm guessing no)
<TheSheep> !find mahjong
<ubottu> Found: xmahjongg, gnome-mahjongg, kdegames-mahjongg-data, kmahjongg, libkmahjongglib4
<imran-uk> TheSheep, sorry - trying to interpret that: so i can install gnome-mahjong and play it on xubuntu without having to run the gnome desktop env?
<imran-uk> i.e. i can play the mahjong game that comes with ubuntu 10.04/debian squeeze etc in the xfce env?
<TheSheep> imran-uk: yes
<TheSheep> imran-uk: it will install some gnome libraries for it, but it's not such a big deal
<imran-uk> TheSheep, ok great, thank you
<xubuntu495> hail friends
<knome> humm...
<knome> "hey" ?
<imran-uk> hmm, looks like the 12.04 beta1 installer is stuck at the "keyboard layout" screen, will try text install option if possible?
<imran-uk> it's happened twice
<TobyK> Ok I am in some serious trouble. I wanted to attempt making my xubuntu desktop available in windows so I installed the package called tightvncserver. After having made several attempts to making my windows connect to my xubuntu desktop I decided I was spending too much time on this and just did an "apt-get remove lightvncserver"
<TobyK> However, because lightvnc already changed some desktop settings I did a lightdm restart, BUT after that my UI was gone. I jump back to the login screen and when I try to login my nvidia driver tries to get the screen settings I guess but it fails and jumps back to the login screen
<TobyK> I tried removing my xorg.conf and replacing it with a blank one, but that did not work either. Any idea as to what else I can do ?
<TobyK> I think it's probably because my machine is trying to use another windows manager but it can't, but I'm not sure how this can be fixed
<TobyK> Sooo .. any of you have an idea? I'm not that advanced at linux, and I ran out of stuff that I knew I could try
<TobyK> sorry, it's tightvncserver btw, not light*
<Kk2> xmonad is broken on 12.04?
<Kk2> cause i installed apt-get install xmonad, and after choose iit on gdm but doest worked :(
<imran-uk> re frozen 12.04 beta1 install - anyone else seen this in dmesg "drm:drm_mode_getfb: *error* invalid framebuffer id"
<imran-uk> maybe there are some kernel params i can feed it to help?
<knome> imran-uk, try #xubuntu-devel, somebody might be able to help you with that there. though i thought the freeze bug was fixed already...
<Marzata> do you know how to print to correct scale? GIMP, Inkscape, gThumb can not do that.
<holstein> sometimes i make pdf's.. or i try and confirm the page size and resoution and all that
<holstein> resolution*
<ikonia> quiT: don't ask in here
<ikonia> quiT: you've just been told "no"
<quiT> ikonia,  dont get mad i just try to find solution
<ikonia> quiT: I'm not mad, and I've told you the solution, the answer is "no"
<DbV> may i ask how i can find out if my installation is xubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<ikonia> DbV: lsb_release. -a
<ikonia> DbV: lsb_release -a sorry
<DbV> thank you
<Unknown__> name agnwstos
<xubuntu848> buongiorno
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu848> ok grazie mille e buona giornata
<TheSheep> :)
<xytty> Hi there
<TheSheep> hi xytty, how's the weather in France?
<xytty> It's quite sunny today, and that's pretty cool !
<TheSheep> the spring is coming finally
<xytty> But I love winter... =/
<TheSheep> so, you like xubuntu so far?
<xytty> Yup, I've tested a lot of distribution and after all xubuntu is the fastest and the most usefull for me
<TheSheep> that's weird, there should be faster distros
<TheSheep> but less useful, of course
<kvarley> I'm not sure who it was, but when I asked about XUbuntu and the Ctrl+F4 shortcut to close browser tabs they said they also wanted to know.
<TheSheep> ctrl+w
<kvarley> Anyway, if they're about. You do Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Window Manager go to the keyboard tab and scroll down to "Workspace 4" and either remove or change the shortcut from Ctrl+F4 to something else and that'll free up the shortcut for the browsers to use.
<kvarley> TheSheep's method also works
<xubuntu6> how can i echo gui commands in the terminal?
<TheSheep> xubuntu6: what are gui commands?
<xubuntu6> well aren't commands are being sent in the background when i click a button? just wondering if there was a way to see these commands say when i open a program graphically or click a button in one those programs
<TheSheep> not really
<TheSheep> well, they are not the terminal commands
<TheSheep> you can see the system calls that the application makes with strace
<TheSheep> just do 'strace your_command' in a terminal, replace your_command with the program you want to run
<arpad2> hello
<xubuntu6> thanks will do!
<thermi> i have to criticize some things regarding gigolo
<thermi> it's functions aren't implemented properly
<thermi> for example, you can't access smb shares without editing some files yourself
<thermi> and the version of gigolo in the repos is outdated
<thermi> latest Version (July 31, 2010) is 0.4.1
<thermi> but in the repos is only 0.4.0 :<
<Pici> In lucid maybe.
<thermi> ?
<thermi> what are you talking about now?
<thermi> the first thing?
<Pici> thermi: The version of gigolo in 10.04 (lucid) is version 0.4.0-1
<thermi> ok
<Pici> All the newer (supported) releases have 0.4.1
<thermi> i'm currently running 10.04 on my desktop :p
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894105/
<thermi> \o/
<thermi> ty
<thermi> :p
<Bierce> ahaha now im in the right place
<Bierce> this is xubuntu help right?
<knome> yes
<Bierce> i accedintly went to debian first time
<Bierce> anyway
<Bierce> can one of yall please help me get adobe flash player working
<Bierce> the only thing it seems to work on is youtube
<Egup783> Добрый вечер! А здесь Русские есть?
<knome> !ru | Egup783
<ubottu> Egup783: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bierce> do yall speak english?
<TheSheep> Bierce: sure, why not
<TheSheep> Bierce: what is the error?
<Bierce> well on firefox it says for my safty it prevented the old version of adobe from running...
<Bierce> witch is the one i think i downloaded from the software center
<Bierce> and the get flash commands ive been trying arnt working
<TheSheep> which version of xubuntu is that?
<Bierce> 11.10
<TheSheep> and is firefox also from the repository?
<Bierce> 64bit
<Bierce> its default browser
<Bierce> ive already download libflashplayerx86.64.so and its on my desktop right now
<TheSheep> you might see if there is something on the wiki about it
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheSheep> also the forums
<TheSheep> personally I avoid flash in all forms, so can't really help much
<Bierce> oh
<Bierce> thats really the only thing keeping from using xubuntu as my daily lol
<Bierce> im dual booted on win7
<TheSheep> I'm sure it has to work somehow, otherwise we would have hundreds of people here asking about it
<bzrk> i copy the flash lib directly to the plugin dir
<bzrk> easiest way
<Bierce> do the other altenantives work better
<bzrk> none really did for me
<Bierce> how would i do that lol]
<Bierce> i have the .so file on my desktop right now
<bzrk> for systemwide put it in /usr/lib/firefox%/plugins
<bzrk> dont know the exact firefox% part, just look in /usr/lib
<bzrk> for user only .mozilla/plugins i think
<Bierce> im about to try gnash right now
<Bierce> im actually really digging xubuntu right now i tried ubu a while back but didnt really like it
<Bierce> hmm
<Bierce> gnash seems to be working
<Bierce> i might just make this my daily after all
<Bierce> now heres a question is i installed xubu using wubi is there away to make the partition bigger wubi would only let me go to30gigs
<Tiktalik> How can I make an xubuntu LiveUSB?
<GridCube> use unetboting
<GridCube> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Tiktalik> unetbootin doesn't work for me, forgot to mention that
<w30> Tiktalik, I like usb creator
<w30> Tiktalik, actually it's usb-creator
<w30> Tiktalik, it gives you the ability to create 4 gig of persistant storage so you cna save a few files or save some configure optins lke net connections
<uranther> Is there a way to resolve the dependency hell when installing libasound2-plugin-equal?? http://i.imgur.com/yb57V.png
<GridCube> uranther, what happens when you do a " --no-install-recommends" on apt-get?
<uranther> GridCube: http://pastebin.ca/2130992 fails with the same message
<GridCube> uranther, try this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html#post742320
<GridCube> without the dist-upgrade ofcourse
<GridCube> XD
<uranther> GridCube: cool. lemme try..
<Tiktalik> well, I got it done
<Tiktalik> anyway, now to wait for my new parts.
<uranther> GridCube left... but same error :(
<uranther> GridCube: apt-get clean, autoclean, update, upgrade, install ... didn't work :/
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> uranther, http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-multimedia-maintainers/2011-July/020323.html
<GridCube> i dont know how that would help though
<GridCube> XD
<knome> hurrah for helpful advice :)
<uranther> D:
<knome> uranther, somebody in #ubuntustudio could know. :)
<knome> (i'm not promising anything...)
<uranther> one of the packages it wants me to remove is xubuntu-desktop :(
<GridCube> uranther, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsaequal/+bug/875820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875820 in alsaequal (Ubuntu) "Installation problem" [Undecided,Fix released]
<knome> uranther, and #ubuntu could work too
<knome> uranther, no problem, that's just a metapackage
<GridCube> that one... should help¿?
<GridCube> XD
<knome> uranther, eg. removing that shouldn't remove anything.
<knome> uranther, just the metapackage
<knome> well, looks like it's fixed on 0.6-2... but how that helps, i don't know :)
<uranther> oh ok. hm yea, how do I upgrade to that version?
<uranther> I've already done update and everything
<knome> uranther, i suppose you'd have to upgrade to next distribution version
<uranther> dist-upgrade shows nothing
<knome> uranther, well, 12.04 is not released yet
<knome> uranther, if it's a production machine, i'd say wait for a bit more than month, when it's out
<uranther> oh ok
<uranther> I'll go with that.. :P thanks guys
<knome> np, enjoy xubuntu
<GridCube> :D that one did help!!
<knome> :)
<uranther> now i'm interested in the changes of the new version
<knome> uranther, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu.html <- that should tell a lot
<uranther> thanks
#xubuntu 2012-03-22
<FireTalon> Anyone know how to make an lcd panel on a laptop turn off when the lid is closed? Powermanagement just blanks it.
<FireTalon> but the backlight is still on.
<xubuntu896> i need help
<xubuntu896> necesito ayuda con algunas configuraciones? sera posible que me ayuden en español ¿
<holstein> i would try #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu896> hello
<holstein> xubuntu896: hey... i would try #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu896> Hola
<xubuntu896> necsito ayuda en un tema de configuraciones?
<holstein> xubuntu896: hey... i would join the spanish speaking channel
<holstein>  /join #ubuntu-es
<holstein> ^^
<xubuntu896> where?¿
<xubuntu896> thx
<xubuntu896> join /chanel spanish
<holstein> xubuntu896: /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> !es | xubuntu896
<ubottu> xubuntu896: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<holstein> bazhang: COOL... didnt know about that one! :)
<bazhang> holstein, most every language has one
<holstein> i mean, the bot tip or whatever you call it... that makes it easier
<xubuntu896> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<bazhang> xubuntu896, /join #xubuntu-es
<xubuntu896> thanks gracias
<xubuntu896> tambien quisiera practice my english
<player> hi all I am thinking give it a try to xubuntu 12.04 beta1, I am wondering if I can boot it from an usb stick, and upgrade it to the final from beta 1?
<baizon> player: yes, it will automatically update to the final version
<player> baizon, can I use usb startup creator to make it boot from usb stick?
<player> baizon, that will save me a cd
<player> baizon, also I get a netbool
<player> netbook
<baizon> should work :)
<player> my laptop does not have a dvd drive
<baizon> i understand
<player> baizon, why do you prefer xubuntu instead of ubuntu ?
<baizon> lightweight, and i can customize it like i want
<player> baizon, actually, I have been running ubuntu since 8.04, but ubuntu turns to unity which I can not adapt to,
<baizon> yes i used ubuntu too until 10.04
<baizon> with gnome 3 it was time to switch :D
<gry> same (but up to 11.10 here)
<baizon> tryd many distros
<baizon> then stickd with xubuntu
<player> 64 or 32 bit version?
<baizon> i got 4GB RAM, so its 64 for me
<baizon> but the new cpus benefits from 64 bit too
<player> I did a test 64 bit will give you a performance improvement about 3/80 over 3%
<player> of course it is tested on critical situation, massive computing application
<player> so, you wont get obvious performance improvement in 64 bit os,
<player> HI I just get a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04,  but I find I can not change or set the system time, on the right-up of the screen, no matter which time zone I choose, the display does not change, do you know why?
<pleia2> player: 12.04 is still in beta, can you submit a bug report?
<player> how to submit that?
<pleia2> player: run: ubuntu-bug
<pleia2> it will guide you through the steps of reporting it
<player> the ubuntu-bug itself has problems
#xubuntu 2012-03-23
<UnknownFork> Is there an Xubuntu wubi installer? (Not that I like Windows, but I just need to run Windows applications, and I don't like Wine.)
<UnknownFork> Is there?
<gry> what does the 'open with...' dialog use to populate the list?
<twilson_> hey! How do I setup dual monitors so that one screen extends the other rather than cloning the other
<twilson_> running 11.10 using Xfce, clean install, intel chipset graphics, second monitor is running hdmi, first is dvi...
<twilson_> I tried apt-get install nvidia-settings but that causes both screens to go black after a restart just before I log in
<twilson_> had to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get the screens back again
<twilson_> surely this should be straight-forward
<well_laid_lawn> twilson_: there's a gui for that in the settings manager
<twilson_> you mean Settings Manager > Display? I can't find any option to not clone the screens
<twilson_> my options are Use this output; Resolution; Refresh Rate; Rotation; Reflection
<well_laid_lawn> twilson_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62681/how-do-i-setup-dual-monitors-in-xfce
<twilson_> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> or use arandr
<twilson_> bbl
<twilson_> arandr worked
<twilson_> thanks
<beata> Do any y'all have recommendation of a particular theme set to begin, to learn to customise/create new themes?
<hety> hello everyone
<hety> is there any way to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 ? or i have to reinstall from cd?
<psycho_oreos> !12.04| hety
<ubottu> hety: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gry> psycho_oreos, do you happen to see / know an answer to question I asked here few hours ago?
<hety> ow :)
<psycho_oreos> gry, just saw your question in my chat buffer, I'm afraid I don't have a clue on that
<psycho_oreos> gry, curiously, the gnome documentation won't cover that? or maybe even asking in #gnome for example?
<gry> oh, sorry. I'm using xfce. I didn't check gnome docs yet
<psycho_oreos> hmm maybe even xfce support channel as well, now that I realise where I am lmao
<gry> :-)
<beata> This is probably only silly, but I will offer the clock dockapp display of day-tenths and smaller units.
<lewis1711> xubuntu uses the xfwm4 window manager, right?
<lewis1711> ok I try and kill xfwm4 and it starts up again straight away
<oxicarus> guys when i april do you think 12.04 will flip its daylight view? =D
<oxicarus> beginning / end?
<lewis1711> okay I am at settings -> session and startup, how exactly do I add things here? i see no button. also can't change restart style, though it is displayed
<lewis1711> the only thing I can do is quite program
<holstein> lewis1711: quite?... what is "restart style" ?
<TVasEyes> holstein: 'restart style' right-most column in Session tab.
<holstein> TVasEyes: cool.. what does it mean/do though?
<TVasEyes> is a status indicator I think, never had cause to look into chaging the values.
<TVasEyes> good question by lewis1711 though, it would be nice to know where to prevent the wm from re-starting automatically.
<pleia2> oxicarus: release date is april 26: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<pleia2> (if that's what you mean)
<oxicarus> nice pleia2 thnx
<oxicarus> the famous unmute-volume-using-keyboard-quickkey-bug will prolly be solved, right?
<pleia2> oxicarus: hopefully :) the devs have been actively testing it this past week
<oxicarus> sweet, sounds promising, to say the least :>
<knome> oxicarus, yes, that should be fixed in beta2
<oxicarus> knome: nice going on the input there, thanks alot :) oh, i can barely wait for all the exciting news, and the lts not to speak of.
<oxicarus> awesome! i really love 'buntu!
<knome> thanks for the praise
<xubuntu536> Hey, guys. I'm installing Xubuntu as my first linux OS ever as I heard its very user friendly.
<xubuntu536> Seems like everyone here is AFKing, lol.
<holstein> xubuntu536: is this your first time here? .. its not really a social channel.. try #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xubuntu536> Yes it is my first time here. Sorry for the trouble.
<genii-around> xubuntu536: If you have support questions this would be the right place to ask those
<OMG> hi guys!
<OMG> can anyone help me? i want my xubuntu to show mounted devices on the desktop. it shows usb-mounts but no devices mounted via fstab (mountpoint is /media/xyz)
<OMG> how can i fix this?
<GridCube> OMG: it wont show them
<GridCube> you can add shortcuts to them
<TVasEyes> OMG: remove entries from fstab.  (different mechanisms used)
<OMG> hm. nautilus does. no possibility to change that behaviour?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> xfce doesnt use nautilus
<OMG> but it also does not show mounted samba shares
<GridCube> no, it wont
<OMG> hm. ok.
<OMG> bookmarking and tree-view is also not possible in thunar
<OMG> i mean same time
<ochosi> sure it is
<ochosi> oh right
<ochosi> yeah, it's either or
<OMG> hehe
<OMG> so there is no way to "simulate" the nautilus behaviour at least
<TVasEyes> OMG:  have a look at ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<GridCube> OMG: press ctrl-t on thunar to get treeview
<GridCube> :/
<OMG> TVasEyes: yes. checked that. but id like to have treeview + shown bookmarks.
<TVasEyes> oh, missed the 'at hte same time' bit. sorry.
<OMG> :)
<OMG> ok.. so there is no super-cool-magic-linux-use-the-terminal-type-something-and-it-works-way except usind nautilus? :D
<OMG> then.. how can i set nautilus to manage the desktop?
<TVasEyes> OMG: using Thunar here, I'm out..
<Sysi> OMG: should do that by default.
<Sysi> gconf-editor or gnome-tweak-tool
<OMG> yes it does, but i have to start it manually and it has to be started otherwise the desktop falls back to default
<OMG> i found out that i have to start nautilus -n &
<Sysi> remove xfdesktop from session in session&startup settings
<OMG> but where do i set this to be done on startup?
<Sysi> you can also set autostarts commands there (settings manager -> session and startup)
<Sysi> you probably should remove old saved sessions with "rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions"
<OMG> ah ok
<OMG> i think i managed it
<OMG> hm..
<OMG> it does not show any symbols hehe
<z0ttel> hiho
<z0ttel> I'd like to switch to xubuntu and was wondering about the ifupdown support
<OMG> ok, thanks a lot guys il try to restrat
<z0ttel> are there any known problems when switching from the nm-applet to ifupdown?
<knome> z0ttel, switch from where?
<knome> z0ttel, in that regard, xubuntu should be the same as ubuntu
<z0ttel> okay - then I'll have a look at ubuntu users :)
<z0ttel> merci
<knome> np
<z0ttel> no specific documentation found - I'll just test it in a vm -.-
<CellTech> Blckberry will no longer mount for mass storage
<holstein> CellTech: did you upgrade the blackberry? did you upgrade ubuntu? when did it break? why? are there any messages? do you see it if you open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l" ??
<CellTech> No updates, no break, no messages, does charge. Let me try that terminal real fast, and lsusb doesn't see it either
<CellTech> brb
<CellTech> Not sure what I'm looking for in fdisk -l
<holstein> CellTech: you are looking for the mass storage device
<holstein> its either there or its not
<holstein> i would try another USB port
<holstein> i would look at the bb config as well
<CellTech> hmm. Could it just be a missing driver?
<holstein> i doubt it
<CellTech> I did gtkorphan my system recently
<holstein> if you changed nothing
<holstein> well, thats what i would look at.. what you changed
<holstein> i would boot up a live CD and make sure the hardware is working
<holstein> i would think about making another user account and testing from there
<CellTech> Would libimobile work?
<holstein> i would take the BB to another machine
<holstein> CellTech: i dont have a BB
<CellTech> It sucks cause in a couple days I'm gonna have a Nokia Lumia windows phone
<holstein> then the live CD will let you transfer assuming its a config issue
<CellTech> Gotta make one
<xubuntu830> sdfsdf
<xubuntu830> hello???
<Guest42780> hello
<Artemis3> has anyone here upgraded to 12.04?
<pimperle> how can i make the network-manager's popups notifications respect the timeout setting in xfce4-notifyd-settings?
<pimperle> i've set it to 2 seconds, but the network connectivity popups won't fade away but stay there till i manually close them
<pimperle> which part of the configuration might i have to delete, to get back to default settings?
<DinoMuffin> Hello, is there a way to get xrandr to use dual monitors with different resolutions in a non-mirrored setup?
<DinoMuffin> I'm trying to use a 1680x1050 DVI monitor with a old CRT
<beata1> I may be having the same issue with notifications. Good point to set the timeout low while poking at it.
<DinoMuffin> :/
<beata1> pimperle: The update notifier also causes a non-timeout notification on this system, on default settings. Wait... it DID time out, but after about 30 seconds, while I was busy entering this reply.
<Sysi> DinoMuffin: should work, arandr is nice GUI for xrandr
<DinoMuffin> Sysi:  well, when I try 'xrandr --output CRT1 --left-of DFP1' it returns:
<DinoMuffin> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1680 (desired size 2704x1050)
<Sysi> well that's problem with your graphics card, what model is it?
<DinoMuffin> Radeon HD 5870
<DinoMuffin> It works fine under windows
<beata1> ... 'xrandr: screen cannot be largen than' ... I'm sure I've seen that phrase crop up before. Alas, I know not where. Had a search not turn up anything helpful?
<DinoMuffin> Well, I'm not sure what exactly is happening. I know the max supported resolution on the card is 2560 x 1600
<DinoMuffin> and it's complaining about going to 2704x1050
<DinoMuffin> But that still doesn't make much sense to me, seeing how windows can somehow do it.
<beata1> I'm afraid I don't know any more, but hopefully there will be someone who will.
<DinoMuffin> thanks anyways
<DinoMuffin> I think I might of found the problem. One forum suggests changing the 'Virtual' variable in xorg.conf
<DinoMuffin> then applying the xrandr configuration
<well_laid_lawn> see what the X log says is the max available
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to change drivers
<Sysi> I think you should use propriatary driver and then something different config tool
<DinoMuffin> hm
<DinoMuffin> Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 43  vert.: 27 ?
<DinoMuffin> Oh, well there are a lot of lines that say '(width too large for virtual size)' for anything over 1680x1050
<DinoMuffin> probably is a driver problem then
<onurxserver> !op
<ubottu> gnomefreak, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca, cody-somerville or knome
<Myrtti> whut?
<Myrtti> grrr
<pimperle> beata1: are you on a fresh install? is this the default setting to show those nofitications for longer than 30 seconds
<xubuntu748> alguem do brasil?
<GridCube> !br | xubuntu748
<ubottu> xubuntu748: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xubuntu748> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
#xubuntu 2012-03-24
<CellTech> BlackBerry Bold 9000 will no longer mount as mass storage device after I orphaned my system. What might I have to reinstall to make this pda device of mine mount again before my orphaned package removal?
<ooiiooo> I'm have a dual boot setup with xubuntu and two OS X installations. I don't want OS X to be in the grub boot menu. I don't want those partition to show up in thunar's devices. possible?
<Sysi> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<Sysi> use "gksudo leafpad" instead of "sudo gedit"
<Sysi> GUI apps should only be used with gksudo
<ooiiooo> thanks
<ooiiooo> what is the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<Sysi> in ubuntu they should be same app, on other distributions just two slightly different apps for same task
<ooiiooo> then why does gksudo accept my password and gksu doesn't?
<bazhang> !find gksu
<ubottu> Found: gksu, libgksu2-0, libgksu2-dev, nautilus-gksu, gksu-polkit
<Sysi> ah, they're not same app anymore. gksu wants root passwd which doesn't exist in ubuntu, gksudo asks your user's passwd
<bazhang> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ooiiooo> k, thanks
<bazhang> it's not installed perhaps?
<Sysi> bazhang, read what I said :)
<bazhang> Sysi, you seem to be mistaken
<ooiiooo> some program, different behaviour: --sudo-mode, -S: Make GKSu use sudo instead of su, as if it had been     run as "gksudo".
<Sysi> ah, I think I've heard about that option for gksu. I just started to think it could've been done like that
<ooiiooo> busybox does the same thing, right? one executable, different behaviour depending on what symlink was run
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> Just installed Xubuntu 11.1 over Ubuntu and I must say this is pretty cool
<Helsinkiii> Except for the fact that hitting "next" in parole fast forwards, and doesn't skip songs
<Helsinkiii> How can I fix this?
<Kilos> afternoon all from south africa. can someone please tell me how to get xchat alerts to work in natty 11.04
<Helsinkiii> no idea
<Kilos> i have done settings prefs alerts that work in ubuntu but still no sound
<Kilos> also no login sound but pirgin freecell and vlc work fine
<Kilos> *pidgin
<Sheperson> my mb has an on-board VGA (ATI) and also supports an additional VGA card (I had an NVidia).
<Sheperson> Now I have removed the NVidia card and try to use the on-board card
<Sheperson> but I have no idea how to configure Xorg for it
<Sheperson> can someone help me with it?
<baizon> Sheperson: what amd card?
<baizon> which version ?
<Sheperson> ATI Radeon X1250 (or X1200)
<Sheperson> my mb is Gigabyte GA-MA 69G-S3H
<baizon> ok, so what do you need to configure?
<Sheperson> Xorg starts, but I think it is not configured correctly
<Sheperson> when I run Xorg -configure, I get an error that NVidia card is not found
<Sheperson> or something like that
<baizon> ok
<baizon> try...
<baizon> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<baizon> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<baizon> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<baizon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<baizon> then reboot
<Sheperson> ok, let me try
<Helsinkiii> do you guys know how to get parole to skip songs when i click "next" and not FF?
<baizon> Sheperson: more under: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Sheperson> thanks
<baizon> just skip the "removing" part
<Sheperson> baizon, I get this error:
<Sheperson> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-dri
<baizon> Sheperson: then dont use "--reinstall"
<Sheperson> ok
<gry> does xubuntu use same sources.list / repositories as ubuntu?
<mongy> gry: in a word, yes
<gry> would you mind pasting your sources.list for an example please?
<mongy> gry: to me, ubuntu is not a gnome/unity desktop, it is a base install + whatever-desktop install
<mongy> mm ok
<mongy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898431/
<mongy> I have removed all the # comments and also enabled partner repo, but aside from that it is a stock list
<gry> hm, if you install xfig for example, does it show up in applications menu? I think the problem is that it doesn't for me
<gry> (just uninstall it once done if you like, I hope it's not a problem to try)
<mongy> the menu is different to gnome/unity so you might have to add it yourself.
<mongy> I'm running 12.04 btw and it has a menu item in the graphics section
<mongy> alacarte (the menu editor) is installed by default though, which might suggest a reason why
<mongy> if it's any help, it's just run as 'xfig' nothing special.
<boris1001> could anybody help with a sound problem?
<GridCube> !details | boris1001
<ubottu> boris1001: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gry> mongy, so xfig appears in graphics for you?
<Guest84306> Hi there! Anybody here?
<Guest84306> ?
<Guest84306> ?
<Guest84306> I need to get Help...
<Guest84306> ...about translation project.
<chelz> Guest84306: have you looked over http://xubuntu.org/contribute/translating/ ?
<mongy> gry: yes
<Guest84306> Thank You, I'm just reading it. :-)
<gry> mongy, many thanks
<Guest84306> You think is it possible to contribute to translate the offline help?
<Guest84306> I would not translate the applications but only the Xubuntu offline help.
<Guest84306> Interestingly they are on the Natty release...
<Guest84306> Where is Oneiric and the forthcoming Precise?
<Guest84306> I'm from Hungary - on the official hungarian ubuntu irc channel they said
<Guest84306> the documentation translation project is actually dead.
<Guest84306> You think is it true?
<GridCube> knome,
<GridCube> pleia2,
<GridCube> Guest84306, translators are always welcome
<Guest84306> :-) Thanx
<knome> GridCube, hey?
<GridCube> sup knome, Guest84306 here wants to know stuff about translations and stuff
<Guest84306> is the offline help in your native language on your system?
<GridCube> Guest84306, never used it let me check
<GridCube> no its not :U
<Guest84306> Hardcore users usually doesn't need it
<knome> hmmh, i have to admit, i don't know much about the translations or documentation status
<GridCube> lol even the logo in the documentation its the really old one XD
<Guest84306> but it could be useful for a beginner I think.
<knome> GridCube, that's interesting. is it even saying 12.04? :P
<knome> or are you on precise anyway?
<knome> or do you mean the *really old* logo?
<Guest84306> I'm on Oneiric, the offline help talks about it, but in english.
<Guest84306> The Ubuntu contribution page is a bit confusing me,
<GridCube> knome, http://imagebin.org/205010
<knome> hrrrh
<Guest84306> firstly because it's for Ubuntu not for Xubuntu...
<GridCube> knome, the really really old one
<knome> yeah
<knome> that's acutally even an old version of the old logo
<GridCube> the one that was the coolest :P
<GridCube> gotta go
<GridCube> bbl
<Guest84306> ... of course I know many parts of it is the same.
<knome> Guest84306, exactly
<knome> Guest84306, tbh, even the xubuntu docs in *english* aren't doing so well
<knome> Guest84306, that's probably something else we need to cover in the Q cycle
<Guest84306> Maybe You're right.
<Guest84306> There is online help for Ubuntu, online for Xfce and so on...
<knome> i can't remember when is the last time we really reviewed the focs
<knome> *docs
<Guest84306> But it doesn't look like professional, if there is no offline help in native language...
<Guest84306> I  know everybody is online but...
<knome> unfortunately, there is nothing we can do about it unless we get more contributors
<knome> if you are volunteering to start working on the docs, that would be awesome, and you'd get all the support from the team you need
<knome> that's the prerequisite to get offline docs in a translatable condition
<Guest84306> OK,  I think I've to compare the ubuntu docs to xubuntu.
<Guest84306> knome Yes it is. :-)
<knome> if you're interested in undertaking the project, or help with it, join our devel channel at #xubuntu-devel
<knome> you also might want to join the xubuntu-devel mailing list and introduce yourself
<Guest84306> I see... Thank You.
<knome> but as i said, it's probably something we need to cover in Q, so i'm at least trying to get some love for the docs in the next cycle
<knome> i'm pretty sure there are things that are completely outdated as well as some things that probably need no review
<Guest84306> Are the docs usually released in English the actual xubuntu release, and the translated ones later?
<knome> that depends
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<knome> there's the DocStringFreeze (3 days ago)
<knome> after that, there's time for translations
<Guest84306> Ahaaaaa!!! I understand. Valuable info. :-)
<knome> but since the docs are in awful shape, there's no way to get the translations in for this release
<Guest84306> :-(
<knome> and if we updated the docs, we'd lose any translations
<knome> and i think ancient translations are better than no translations
<Guest84306> But there is no translation in hungarian - for offline docs. Online is OK, i think.
<knome> online docs is completely different thing
<Guest84306> Of course we need the basics first,
<knome> they don't really have any freezes, since they are not tied to any release
<Guest84306> later we could translate - I agree.
<Guest84306> Precise will be a LTS. Do You think are there any chances for updated offline docs?
<knome> nope, as i said, the unfortunate situation is that we've passed the doc freeze
<knome> and even if we updated the docs in english and got that in, it would mean we'd lose any translations
<Guest84306> Oh, really... sorry...
<knome> and there's no time to both review the docs and work on the translations
<knome> so sadly yes, it needs to be for the QQ cycle, and we can only hope that people will use the online docs as much as possible
<knome> (though i don't know how recent they are either)
<Guest84306> Maybe it's just my opinion, but it would be nice the OS includes a well shaped, updated and usable offline help too, not just online.
<knome> i completely agree
<knome> it's just we haven't had the manpower or anybody with specific interest towards the docs for a while
<Guest84306> I see...
<Guest84306> But as You said, an outdated but translated help is better than nothing. :-)
<knome> yep
<knome> this cycle, more than 60% of the work items done for xubuntu were done by 4 people
<knome> that tells much, doesn't it?
<knome> and actually, that's about to raise
<knome> to about 65%
<Guest84306> Wow. :-)
 * knome will score about 30% ...
<gry> knome, 'work items'?
<knome> though, it's not that simple. some work items are harder to accomplish than others
<Guest84306> Anyway the help system is affected by System Update?
<knome> gry, single bugs or other items, like "create countdown banners"
<knome> gry, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu.html for details
 * knome admits some of his items are very trivial :)
<knome> but otoh, there's much work that doesn't show up there anyway
<Guest84306> OK, i'll check it.
<Guest84306> Anyway the help system is affected by System Update? I mean...
<knome> yes, the offline docs can get updates via system updates
<Guest84306> OK, I see.
<knome> so one idea is to get the docs in shape, and provide the new docs and translated versions via SRU's (stable release updates), which are 12.04.1 etc
<knome> 12.04.1 is released in july 19, that might be a bit tight
<knome> 12.04.2 is january 31 2013, that sounds more realistic for updated docs and a fair amount of translations
<Guest84306> Oh, I can't wait it for. :-) I LOVE Xubuntu!
<gry> knome, I'll  look at it, many thanks for the url
<knome> gry, np :)
<pad> Hi everyone.
<knome> Guest84306, well, somebody still needs to do thw WORK ;)
<knome> Guest84306, so still, if you are willing to help.. that will help :)
<knome> pad, hello
<Guest84306> Agree. :-)
<pad> I'm looking for some help with pulseaudio/alsamixer.
<Guest84306> Maybe in 12.10.
<knome> Guest84306, well as i said, 12.04.x is realistic
<pad> is there someone eager to ?
<knome> Guest84306, but that will mean it's not provided when 12.04 is released
<knome> pad, what is the problem?
<Guest84306> But You said its been freezed yet...
<knome> Guest84306, i will try to explain again :)
<Guest84306> So we possibly wont get updated offline docs...
<pad> knome : well, a few days ago, I lost all sound on my system.
<knome> Guest84306, 12.04 is released in april
<knome> Guest84306, we won't be able to get the udpates docs out in april
<pad> It worked correctly before that, and I don't know what trigger it (an update probably, but i'm unsure)
<knome> Guest84306, but we can work on them meanwhile, and apply those along with a SRU (stable release update) at a later stage
<Guest84306> Thats why i said maybe in 12.10. :-)
<knome> Guest84306, meaning, anybody with 12.04 will get the updated docs along with normal security updates
<Guest84306> Yes yes i see yet!!!
<knome> Guest84306, but maybe in july...
<Guest84306> Ok Ok, sorry...
<knome> Guest84306, not april, when 12.04 is released :)
<pad> The point is, I tried what I could find on the web (checking alsamixer, installing pavucontrol, ...) without anything happening.
<Guest84306> ok ok ok imsorry imsorry imsosorry. :-)
<knome> pad, what card? i have audigy 2 platinum ex, and i need to unmute a specific channel in alsamixer to get any sound out
<pad> The only thins that does do something is "pulseaudio -k" which makes the sound actually work for like 500ms before pulseaudio is stopped.
<knome> pad, hmm, sounds weird...
<pad> lspci gives (if that's what you want) : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<knome> pad, that's integrated, i assume? :)
<pad> yes
<Guest84306> Keep up the good work guys, I quit - bye!
<knome> Guest84306, okay, see you
<pad> Hum... after killing it like ten times, it somehow came back to normal. However, I'm not feeling too confident it will last, since the bug survived reboot and purge before that...
<knome> pad, which xubuntu version is it?
<pad> 11.10
<Helsinkiii> hi
<knome> hello
<Helsinkiii> When I hit "next" in Parole it fast forwards, and doesn't actually skip in my playlist. any ideas?
<pad> Hi Helsinkiii.
<Helsinkiii> hi pad
<Helsinkiii> pad, any ideas?
<pad> no. I'm not using Parole on a regular basis, sry.
<Helsinkiii> pad, what do you use? I don't like it that much
<Helsinkiii> I want something that is as simple as Parole and has a playlist integrated into the player window
<pad> Helsinkiii : seems to me that indeed those are not "next" buttons but "fast forward" buttons.
<pad> (seems so when you look at the label after a right clic)
<Helsinkiii> pad, there is no label. and i've never seen a player that doesn't skip when you hit next
<Helsinkiii> i might just get the source and fix it
#xubuntu 2012-03-25
<Helsinkiii> which i am looking at now, lol
<pad> Helsinkiii : when you right-clic on the video, it shows "fast forward" just after the symbol in the menu (might not be the exact translation, i'm not using an english system)
<pad> But, there doesn't seem to be a built-in "next" button, maybe with an extension.
<Helsinkiii> pad, you were right it is a "seek"
<Helsinkiii> i'm looking at the source
<Helsinkiii> it's not a "skip"
<pad> And to answer your other question, i'm using either banshee or vlc.
<Helsinkiii> Yeah I might just switch to VLC
<Helsinkiii> I don't need a music organizer. I just pick my album from my music folder and play it
<pad> Then VLC might be what you are looking for.
<Helsinkiii> yeah except that the playlist is in another window, jeez
<Helsinkiii> but i think i'll switch. may as well just have one player that can do it all
<pad> true :)
<Helsinkiii> MINIMALISM
<Helsinkiii> hey, another question
<Helsinkiii> why can't Xubuntu let me open a folder with a specific program?
<Helsinkiii> not that i mind, really.
<Helsinkiii> but i'm used to right clicking on the album folder and opening it with mplayer
<Helsinkiii> holy shit, VLC now lets you view the playlist in the main window
<Helsinkiii> i'm sold
<Helsinkiii> wow vlc has changed a lot since like , years ago
<Helsinkiii> thanks for the tip, see ya
<15SABDZFR> I'm poking around at theme editing, a little bit lost, in my quest to make everything big so I can see it. Is there any sort of theme tutorial? I have not found such a thing during my googling about the ubuntu and xfce wikis. Admittedly burning out at this point.
<xubuntu006> hello
<gry> 15SABDZFR, I think settings > appearance has a fonts dpi setting. that's around 95 by default and increasing it increases font sizes
<beata> I wonder how the heck I got *that* for a nick. Fonts are good. Icons, scrollbars, &c, are miniscule.
<beata> Okay, found scrollbars in the theme file. Menu icons, for example, still dunno.
<gry> hmmm oopsies
<gry> you'd have to wait for someone who knows about themes, as I don't, sorry
<45PAAGFCL> True. One must have patience, on irc.
<45PAAGFCL> Interesting to typo in the theme, so much breaks.
<xubuntu784> soy nuevo instalando xubuntu
<xubuntu784> es normal que se demore tanto_
<xubuntu784> buenas noches!
<holstein> !es | xubuntu784
<ubottu> xubuntu784: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu784> vale, gracias
<uBUXUBu> good morning technicians
<uBUXUBu> do you think lubuntu and mint lxde have taken a bite outta xubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> welcome baizon
<gry> uBUXUBu, hi
<gry> don't think i tried lubuntu or mint hehe
<uBUXUBu> lil lighter than xubuntu
<Sysi> lubuntu needs a bit of polishing and still is rougher than xubuntu, I don't really know about mint. I still think it's ~useless ripoff
<uBUXUBu> i tried mint lxde but then uninstalled it
<uBUXUBu> lubuntu is kinda cool cuz it has the chromium browser
<chelz> uBUXUBu: do they do anything different with chromium or is it the stock one in the repos?
<uBUXUBu> actually i tried it when it was new, even before it was accepted as a real distro by canonical
<uBUXUBu> i kinda forgot if it was just the stock chromium i think it was
<uBUXUBu> just seemed pereefect for those lil 9-11 inchers
<uBUXUBu> perfect*
<uBUXUBu> was really fast though
<uBUXUBu> i luv the new buntu unity desktop but ill tell u its not fast, even on a dual core with 2 gigs of ram
<uBUXUBu> buts its so nice i dont mind waiting i guess
<uBUXUBu> welcome to xubuntu kvarley
<xubuntu240> ..
<baizon> ^^
<kvarley> uBUXUBu: tx
<gry> hi xubuntu240
<xubuntu240> hi guys
 * uBUXUBu offers gry a few almonds...
<xubuntu891> Xubuntu 11.10 is stuck during boot @ check batter state. wut do?
<gry> did it work before?
<xubuntu891> yes it worked before. I think it's because of the nvidia driver. I reinstalled it a few times already
<xubuntu891> I just used the "upgrading" option. Hopefully it does something similar to a factory reset
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Stek_Turku> which is the application like alacarte in xubuntu?
<Myrtti> alacarte
<Stek_Turku> i would deselect some sub-menu from application menu...
<Stek_Turku> but alacarte didn't installed by default on xubuntu
<Stek_Turku> and if i try to install i select a lot of packages and i didn't want to install them
<Stek_Turku> if i try to install it (i.e. alacarte) it selects automatically a lot of packages that i don't want to install (sorry for my english)
<Stek_Turku> may i deselect the others and install only alacarte package?
<Andrea2804> Hi all, I made the usual error, I've installed ubuntu-desktop and now I wanna remove it. How can I do it to remove it together with all dependencies? :)
<Andrea280412> anyone here? :)
<gry> yes
<Andrea280412> Hi all, I made the usual error, I've installed ubuntu-desktop and now I wanna remove it. How can I do it to remove it together with all dependencies? :)
<gry> I personally used http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce but I fear it might [have] become out of date at a point
<Andrea280412> I wanna keep just Xfce, as I had before installing ubuntu-desktop
<Andrea280412> ok, Iàll have a look, thx! :)
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<PsynoKhi0> I've noticed there still is a pretty funky Swedish translation of the "Thanks" slide in 12.04 beta, but the "ubiquity-slideshow" for Xubuntu doesn't seem to be available in Rosetta, what's the recommended procedure to propose improvements?
<Marzata> Swedish?
<knome> PsynoKhi0, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> knome: ty
<Andrea2804> Hi, I have xubuntu oneiric and installed the meta package ubuntu-desktop. How can I remove it completely? :/
<Stek_Turku> Andrea2804> i think that you read the dipendencies (in the properties of the package in the synaptic tool) of the package and then select to remove all of t
<jackheart> hi, i have a dual boot question/problem
<jackheart> anybody here? or should I just ask?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jackheart> Thanks, sorry, dont use irc a lot....
<jackheart> the simple gui install from a Disk does not allow me to install onto a seperate drive. Is there a way during boot to alow me to have a more complex install so that I can do dual boot. One drive has W7, and I am trying to have a seperate physical drive had xubuntu
<jackheart> have, not had
<jackheart> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jackheart> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> jackheart, please stop abusing the bot
<jackheart> sorry, just trying to see how it works...dont use irc much
<knome> jackheart, you can search the bot by querying it directly, /query ubottu, and in that PM (private message) window, type the same commands
<knome> jackheart, anyway, if you have a problem, please tell us what it is and let's see if we can help
<jackheart> ok. but i doubt my question can be answered by the bot
<jackheart> here is my question: the simple gui install from a Disk does not allow me to install onto a seperate drive. Is there a way during boot to alow me to have a more complex install so that I can do dual boot. One drive has W7, and I am trying to have a seperate physical drive have xubuntu
<knome> what does "simple gui install" mean? are you using wubi?
<jackheart> no, the the install from a live CD
<knome> okay, there should be an option to select manual partitioning
<knome> or not should, there is
<jackheart> yeah, but only my W7 drive comes up, and its not partitioned
<knome> jackheart, do you have an another drive attached to the pc then?
<jackheart> it does not show my second drive, even though i have use gparted
<jackheart> yes
<jackheart> 2 physical drives....also boot sector is a small partition on the drive that has W7
<knome> you mean you have seen the drive in gparted or not?
<jackheart> yes, seen in gparted, but not seen during install of xubuntu
<knome> okay, which version is it?
<jackheart> xubuntu 11.10. gparted 0.8.1
<jackheart> more specific, xubuntu 11.10 x86 desktop
<jackheart> would it help to get the alternative iso?
<knome> i doubt so, the drive should either appear or not appear in both
<jackheart> that is not what is happening
<knome> have you searched for similar bugs in launchpad?
<jackheart> in the xubuntu install, when i choose advanced....it does not list my second drive
<jackheart> now, it does list it below where you choose where hte boot sector is
<jackheart> will look on launchpad
<jackheart> i just remember a way to do a very detailed install before the windows environment, was wondering if there was a way to activate that during boot
<superdave321> what is the command to switch workspaces in xfce? trying to make a couple of keyboard shortcuts.
<BaldEagle> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to remove the shadow of the icons?
<BaldEagle> (if I can)
<mongy> shadow?
<BaldEagle> The shadow of desktop icons
<mongy> I dont see it
<mongy> do you have compositing on?
<BaldEagle> How? I'm sorry but I am Spanish and I do not understand what you mean.
<mongy> settings manager> window manager tweaks
<BaldEagle> Ok, but this is for windows. I am telling the icons
<mongy> compositing is enabled/disabled in window manager tweaks.  it can give you effects like shadows and transparency
<BaldEagle> the shadow of the icons below.
<mongy> can you post a screenshot?
<Artemis3> superdave321, by default ctrl alt arrows i think
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know why my monitor dims even though i have set it to never dim (go black) in the power settings? i use 12.04 beta with latest updates.
<Artemis3> there are two places, one in screensaver settings, another in the power settings, check both
<ickefes> oh, i will check that. thanks
<Artemis3> also, did you do fresh install or upgrade?
<ickefes> fresh install
<Artemis3> good
<ickefes> damn, i had missed the screen saver. quite embarrasing actually. thank you ;D
<Agorazo> Hi. I'm installing Xubuntu right now and I'd like to install the most common codecs and web apps like java. Are there any bundles or packs I could download?
<knome> Agorazo, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Agorazo> knome: is that in the software center?
<knome> yes, should be, though i don't know what it's named
<knome> probably something you will identify with that string :)
<Agorazo> Ah, I found it
<Agorazo> thanks a bunch!
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu199> potete aiutarmi?
<knome> xubuntu199, english please
#xubuntu 2013-03-18
<katimaya> can anyone help me debug an opengl issue?
<katimaya> running nvidia gtx 660 on 12.10x64
<katimaya> http://pastebin.com/99hWr4WM
<katimaya> the main issue i'm getting is an error "Unsupported GPU: Missing extensions: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object"
<n-iCe> hi
<satoru_> So how would one go about altering the logon menu?
<knome> altering which way?
<satoru_> Idk maybe adding a profile picture or changing the background?
<satoru_> I am running xubuntu after about four months of arch so I am rusty
<satoru_> too much pacman
<ochosi> basically you can compile the latest version of lightdm-gtk-greeter and use that
<ochosi> it has those features
<ochosi> but you'll also need the latest version of our gtk-theme and icon-theme for it to really work
<ochosi> or you wait for the next release
<ochosi> whichever seems easier to you
<ochosi> satoru_: ^
<satoru_> Well shoot. That puts me in a pickle
<ochosi> or you try to use a different greeter
<satoru_> LIke slim or lxdm?
<ochosi> (unity-greeter, pantheon-greeter -> as long as you don't complain here if they don't work as expected)
<satoru_> Meh.
<satoru_> Oh
<satoru_> Teehee
<ochosi> no, those are still lightdm
<satoru_> Oh really?
<satoru_> Cmnds to compile latest version?
<satoru_> Oh but wait i would need the latest theme huh
<satoru_> So it wont fully work
<ochosi> well it would work, but it would probably not look as good as it can
<satoru_> Pantheon Greeter looks nice
<satoru_> Are there bugs on xubuntu 12.10
<satoru_> ?
<knome> yes.
<satoru_> Agh dependency issues already haha
<satoru_> Guess that is a no
<satoru_> That is a damn good login screen too.
<satoru_> Guess I will just stick with what I have
<satoru_> Although surely there is someway to change the background?
<ochosi> yeah, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<ochosi> the background is set there
<satoru_> Ok cool.
<satoru_> Well I edited the config to my image and now it is just black
<satoru_> Not sure why really
<satoru_> I know for a fact the location is correct and I just edited the background
<ochosi> did you use the absolute path or a relative one?
<ochosi> (obviously the latter will not work)
<satoru_> absolute
<ochosi> you can pastebin your .conf file, otherwise it's hard to help
<satoru_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624717/
<satoru_> There she is
<satoru_> That was after I thought maybe it wasn't working because it was in home
<ochosi> and the uppercase L is intentional in "Logon.png"?
<satoru_> So I moved it to the location where the logon logo was found
<satoru_> correct
<satoru_> That is how the file is named.
<ochosi> k
<satoru_> Should i do lowercase and see?
<ochosi> no, if that's the name of the file, that's ok
<ochosi> you can check /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<ochosi> or lightdm.log
<ochosi> maybe there's something helpful there
<ochosi> otherwise i can't help you, this is all you have to do
<satoru_> Failed to open file '/usr/share/pixmaps/Logon.png': Permission denied
<satoru_> Well that splains it
<ochosi> yup
<satoru_> Brb :P
<satoru_> Indeed it worked. :)
<satoru_> Thank you my fine sir.
<ochosi> np, yw
<ajon> good morning
<knome> hello
<ajon> maybe someone here can enlighten me. how do u run a xubuntu session from the command line? startxfce4 gives me a plain xfce session
<knome> ajon, why would you want/need to do that?
<TheSheep> ajon: edit the .dmrc file
<ajon> x2go only has presets for gnome, kde, unity and others
<ajon> if you want something else you have to provide a command to start that something else
<ajon> .dmrc says xubuntu, but running startxfce4 seems to ignore that
<TheSheep> then I don't know
<ajon> also /usr/share/xsessions xubuntu.desktop and xfce.desktop both execute "startfxce4" which seems weird
<abderraouf> hi
<abderraouf> what is xubuntu 13.04 kernel version?
<koegs> abderraouf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<abderraouf> koegs, thanks :D
<sayres> i install xfce on arch but i want my xfce look like xfce for xubuntu .exist any tutorial for this?
<baizon> sayres: http://shimmerproject.org/
<baizon> sayres: there you have a arch pkg for the theme
<baizon> sayres: for example the greybird theme: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=46022
<sayres> tnx buddy
<sayres> what did ntwork manager use in xubuntu ?
<mmm_> i can't burn 12.04.2 image to CD due to oversize ?
<mmm_> has anyone got this problem b efore?
<knome> mmm_, which image are you using?
<knome> mmm_, and what size CD...
<mmm_> amd64
<knome> desktop or alternate+
<knome> ?
<mmm_> desktop
<knome> that should fit a standard 700MB disk with no problems.
<knome> are you using a smaller one perhaps?
<mmm_> it says 707mb on the website but when i download it shows 741 mb on pcmanfm
<sayres> baizon: do you know what did network manager use in xubuntu ?
<mmm_> knome: and then brasero won't burn it
<mmm_> knome: i've tried several different CD-R
<mmm_> I've burned with them before
<knome> actually it seems you are right, was looking at a wrong page
<koegs> sayres: what is your question? xubuntu does use the network manager...
<knome> mmm_, it should fit though...
<mmm_> knome: i've tried downloading it again and burn with irfranburner on win7
<mmm_> same problem
<mmm_> ;/
<knome> that's weird - i know we were in the limits, but i thought we made sure we didn't go over
<knome> mmm_, if you can use the alternate image (don't need to check if hardware works or need to use the live session), that will surely fit
<mmm_> knome: yeah i'm downloading that right now
<koegs> what about usb or dvd-r?
<sayres> koegs: when connect to internet that applet on top show you are connect to internet.
<mmm_> but i stlil wants a desktop cd since i tend to keep it and install on different machines
<mmm_> koegs: usb ?
<knome> mmm_, can you confirm where you downloaded the image/which link?
<mmm_> knome: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<koegs> mmm_: basically you can put the iso on a usb-stick and boot from there
<mmm_> koegs: really
<mmm_> how should i go about doing that
<koegs> mmm_: if your computer is able to boot from usb, of course
<mmm_> koegs: yes it can, but how do you burn the image to usb ?
<knome> mmm_, okay, thanks. i'll look into it.
<mmm_> knome: thanks
<koegs> mmm_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mmm_> koegs: thanks
<sayres> anybody know whats name of the applet : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/47477
<GridCube> nm-connection-editor
<GridCube> in the panel its part of the indiator plugins
<GridCube> Indicator Plugin
<sayres> how can i install that?
<GridCube> if you are using xubuntu you already have it
<GridCube> if not, you are in the wrong channel
<GridCube> P:
<sayres> tnx dude
<GridCube> dont worry
<sayres> my file manager is look like http://www.pasteall.org/pic/47480   but xubuntu is http://www.pasteall.org/pic/47481 .how can i change my file manager?
<koegs> sayres: are you still on arch?
<TheSheep> sayres: view -> location selector
<sayres> TheSheep:  tnx
<sayres> koegs: yes. i like xubuntu guys
<xubuntu138> hello y'all. xubuntu live dc will not install. do i need debian? have an old fujitsu lifebook
<TheSheep> !dosn't work
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<n-iCe> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntuLinuz> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<baizon> hes gone :)
<Pici> hi anyway
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> P:
<xubuntu511> i have a problem installing xubuntu can someone help_ when i start installing i choose language etc. but when im at the part to choose update^ installing thirdparty things  when i press continue it freezes i cant do anything else than exit i also see the loading cursor  but it does not cahnge
<march> Does anyone know if there exists a bugreport for mouse buttons? I didn't find one but this doesn't mean something 'cause I'm not a native speaker and perhaps using the wrong keywords. My problem is the left mousebutton. It refuses to work on the first used mouse/touchpad used by Xubuntu. xfce4-setting are set correctly. xinput doesn't show something unusual.
<march> Xubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 both 64bit
<SunStar> xubuntu511, have you verified the hash on the ISO / install disk?
<SunStar> march what kind of bug is happening?
<march> Only the left mousebutton isn't working. Wheel and rmb are doing fine
<march> This problem happens here on my Thinkpads touchpad (12.10/64bit) and on my Desktop-PC running 12.04/64bit. Here I'm using a trackball
<xubuntu511> im using usb to boot the installation
<SunStar> right xubuntu511 the ISO you downloaded could be currupt. have you verified the md5 hash?
<SunStar> march, http://askubuntu.com/questions/184222/left-mouse-button-not-working-in-xubuntu-session
<march> Thanks SunStar I'll give the ppa a chance
<xubuntu511> no but im downloading another  iso so ill start everything over but what program should be used to usb booting?
<SunStar> i dont know of a good one for linux aside from unetbootin (not the most reliable, but seeing as how you got that far means it did its job)
<march> usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin
<SunStar> march, only bug i found for mouse button not working at all happens only when working with java applications
<march> Strange. Just thought if it could be a problem with my Trackballs. Attaching them later doesn't solve the problem but mice always work as I wished.
<march> I'll create a bug report on launchpad.
<SunStar> i did see some "how to"s on getting trackball mice to work with ubuntu in a google search
<march> 046d:c404 Logitech, Inc. TrackMan Wheel didn't help too
<march> But thanks for your help SunStar :)
<SunStar> in the meantime you might try a google search for ubuntu <your mouse make & model>
<march> Yes - I already did that but haven't found a solution so far.
<march> Threads like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571714 appeared but the problem wasn't solved
<march> But there seems to be a prolem with this kind of hardware
<Keyman> Ubuntu 12.04.2 is locking up frequently when writing to the hard drives. I am using a HP SmartArray 6400
<Keyman> anyone have any suggestions on how to fix the issue?
<Keyman> opps wrong window sorry
<mnass> hi, where can i download xubuntu the fastest way - trying torrent from xubuntu.com but i needs 5 hours
<SunStar> thats the fastest way. perhapse your internet is experiencing throughput difficulties
<SunStar> you can look to see what connections are really slow and ban them on your client
<SunStar> that could help
<koegs> mnass: you could also use direct-htttp
<mnass> link?
<koegs> xubuntu.org
<greasegum> is there a way to view all crash reports at once rather than having them pop up one at a time?
<xubuntu948> yep )
<greasegum> awesome!
<greasegum> xubuntu948:: now if I can just get someone to help me figure out how...
<Guest24013> Hello, I am trying to connect to wlan under terminal but I get an error. When I try iwconfig essid NETWORKNAME
<Guest24013> The network is unsecured.
<bazhang> is it wlan0
<Guest24013> Yes, the wireless card. When I use iwlist wlan0 scan I get all available wireless networks. So I guess it is wlan0
<bazhang> Guest24013, you are crossposting, and already getting help in #ubuntu
<Guest24013> bazhang, I am sorry. But I didn't get any help in #ubuntu and now one is responding
<Guest24013> Ok, over there. Thanks
<bazhang> stick to the one channel please
<psil0cybin> hey guys quick question my system monitor graph is being incorporated into my indicator plugin
<psil0cybin> and moving my mail and volume icon to the left
<psil0cybin> and it wont let me move it, how would i go about it
<psil0cybin> i went to the panel and no matter where i move it the indicator moves the graph too
<psil0cybin> sorry this is all for the top panel
<David-A> psil0cybin: there are 2 competing systems for system icons in the panel. "notification" and "indicator".
<psil0cybin> so what would i do here is my top bar in an image
<psil0cybin> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2nm8hf.jpg
<David-A> psil0cybin: "notification" is more like winxp systray and "indicator" is newer
<psil0cybin> i want to move the audio and email button to the right side
<psil0cybin> but if i remove indicator
<psil0cybin> it removes my icons
<David-A> psil0cybin: volume and network are normally in the indicator and can not be moved separetely. but
<psil0cybin> so am i stuck with the volume button email button than graph then wifi etc
<David-A> psil0cybin: if you add the "mixer plugin" to the panel, the volum icon in the indicator will be hidden, and you can place the "mixer plugin" wherever you want.
<psil0cybin> i dont have a mixer plugin
<psil0cybin> i would have to download it ?
<psil0cybin> and than what would i do with the email icon?
<psil0cybin> sorry to throw this on u :( i did alot of googling
<psil0cybin> and tried a bunch of things
<David-A> psil0cybin: see if package xfce4-mixer is installed? (in software center or synaptic or with apt-get)
<psil0cybin> but if i get the mixer than i cannot move the email icon as well
<CHIex> Hello, I am installing XUBUNTU
<psil0cybin> so id be stuck with an email icon, graph, and than wifi etc
<CHIex> which file system should I use to format old OS?  FAT 32, NTFS, ..?
<psil0cybin> this is my thread
<psil0cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126927
<Unit193> CHIex: Installing Xubuntu, you'll want to use ext4.
<CHIex> HA?
<CHIex> never heard of this one yet..
<David-A> psil0cybin: I don't know if the email icon can be replaced in a similar way. you can try email panel applets and see what happens.
<psil0cybin> darn
<psil0cybin> thats my best bet eh?
<psil0cybin> i just like it with the pidgin and everything
<David-A> psil0cybin: note, "I don't know" isn't a "No". I just haven't tried it. so try an see.
<psil0cybin> alright thanks for your help
<psil0cybin> the second i quit the system monitor
<psil0cybin> the icons go to the right, but when i launch it, it goes back in the middle
<psil0cybin> maybe i can config some file?
<David-A> psil0cybin: by the way, what do you mean "download it"? if you mean "install it via a package manager" it is okay. do you mean "search the web and click download" it is not okay.
<psil0cybin> no no deff not the web aha
<psil0cybin> ment as an addon
<psil0cybin> like not a default package
<psil0cybin> sorry
<David-A> psil0cybin: say "install" a "package" and I'll be less nervous. promise?
<psil0cybin> deal :)
<David-A> :)
<psil0cybin> thanks alot btw for getting back to be right away
<psil0cybin> really appreciate it
<psil0cybin> i will deff play around and post my solution if i find one :)
<psil0cybin> i just wish they would have that graph as a different plugin
<psil0cybin> because the other monitor works, i can place it on either side of icons its just this one darn thing
<David-A> psil0cybin: sometimes programs have a settings if they shall show an icon i the "notification" area. see if there is such a setting for the "indicator" area. (about the network manager and/or system monitor)
<psil0cybin> how about if i just delete the indicator and get xfce4-netload-plugin
<psil0cybin> it should have a panel icon
<psil0cybin> but i cannot find it
<psil0cybin> holy
<psil0cybin> randomly the move worked and i was able to shift it to the right
<psil0cybin> good enough for me
<psil0cybin> lemme try a restart and c if it stays :)
<hmsck> how can i lock all icons on desktop?
<ochosi> hmsck: you mean in terms of their position?
<hmsck> yes in their position..because sometimes they change it somehow...
<ochosi> don't think you can, sry
<psil0cybin> hey guys sorry just another quick question, xchat says that transparancy isnt supported on my window enviroment
<psil0cybin> is this normal? as i have transparency on the top panel
<psil0cybin> transparency worked within unity with xchat
<David-A> psil0cybin: transparency in xchat works for me (with and without compositing, xfce 4.6)
<SunStar> works for me but im using ubuntu studio
<psil0cybin> hmm odd
<psil0cybin> keeps telling me i cannot set transparency but only in xchat
<psil0cybin> hmm
<cellardoor> Can anyone tell me why on some of my laptops, Thunar takes forever to load and then loads up two window instances, and on my other laptops everything is fine. All are on 12.10 :S
<cellardoor> Both the 64bit versions
<SunStar> differences in hard drives
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
#xubuntu 2013-03-19
<pedor> hi, I'm thinking to move to xubuntu and I have some questions: is it possible to install nvidia drivers?
<David-A> pedor: yes
<David-A> pedor: the normal way to install proprietary drivers, if you don't want the open source drivers, is to use the "additional drivers" tool.
<pedor> David-A: so, it's the same as others *buntus. and qt applications?
<David-A> pedor: exactly the same. the difference is what desktop is initially installed (xfce) and some of the default programs.
<jpmh> how do I change the image that shows while the system is on its way up
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail
<pedor> David-A: just looking to xfce roadmap, they skipped 4.11?
<pedor> David-A: is there a irc installed by default? if it doesn't what is the best option?
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail
<Psil0cybin> ha ha ha
<Psil0cybin> i said i loved xubuntu
<Psil0cybin> in #kubuntu
<Psil0cybin> oopsie
<knobydobs> Hehe - what do you think of this? I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<Psil0cybin> best joke ever just saw it on the forums as someones signature husband@wife$ make me a sandwich, ACCESS DENIED, husband@wife$ sudo make me a sandwich
<Cheri703> *cough* sexist jokes aren't actually funny *cough*
<pleia2> +1
<Psil0cybin> oh :(
<Psil0cybin> sowwies
<pleia2> Psil0cybin: also, if you're interested in chatting you might want to join #xubuntu-offtopic instead (this is the support channel) ..sexist jokes aren't appreciated there either though ;)
<Psil0cybin> hahaha sorry one time thing :) but thanks didnt know appreciate it :) sorry for being a nuisance
<pleia2> thanks
<Psil0cybin> no problem :)
<knobydobs> Hehe - what do you think of this? I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<Cheri703> knobydobs: what is the relevant result of "xinput list"
<Cheri703> ?
<knobydobs> I'll take a look ^_^
<Cheri703> disclaimer: I'm coming at this as someone who had to do a fair bit of work to get mouse working, so I'm not familiar with your mouse, but I'll help as much as I can. I have no experience on the topic beyond my own journey to get mine working :)
<Cheri703> (also: evoluent vertical mouse is awesome, if labor intensive to set up)
<knobydobs> Any help is appreciated ^_^
<knobydobs> Evoluent?
<Cheri703> http://www.evoluent.com/
<Cheri703> awww, they have a bluetooth one now. I wanted a bt mouse when I was ordering. probably good that I didn't get it though, because I have issues getting more than one bt device to connect at a time. probably my adapter though
<Cheri703> the bt is new :) though the regular one does work with mac, probably just not as fancy mapping though.
<knobydobs> In that list, I have HID 04f3:0103
<knobydobs> Which is the mouse
<Cheri703> ok, when you mentioned that it is actually multiple devices, is that saying it SHOULD be recognized as multiple or it behaves like multiple?
<knobydobs> Behaves like multiple
<Cheri703> ok, so the next step
<knobydobs> Uhuh
<Cheri703> did it give a name or just HID whatever?
<knobydobs> Just that and a list of slaves
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<knobydobs> In that list of slaves is the Holtek USB Gaming Mouse
<Cheri703> so the method I used asks for the name, because mine identified as "Evoluent VerticalMouse 4"
<Cheri703> perfect
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> so try this: xinput query-state "Holtek USB Gaming Mouse"
<Cheri703> it will tell you what buttons are being pressed down
<Cheri703> like a number
<Cheri703> so if 1 is left click, if you hold left click and run that command, it should return 1
<Cheri703> and you can map it
<Cheri703> write it down as you map it
<Cheri703> (if that works)
<knobydobs> Ok ^^
<knobydobs> No changes - I get a list of 247 keys all saying up, no matter what button I click...
<Cheri703> are you holding it down when you run the command?
<Cheri703> like hold left button and then press enter
<Cheri703> you will have to do this with EVERY BUTTON
<Cheri703> if you want to map it
<Cheri703> might check if mapping exists somewhere online?
<Cheri703> (also 247 keys ?!?!)
<knobydobs>  It's only an 11 button mouse
<Cheri703> ah, multiple combinations then?
<Cheri703> like 1&3 = 37
<knobydobs> And I'm doing exactly what you said and no results :(
<Cheri703> so when I run the command (because I'm testing this at the same time) I press and hold the left mouse button, hit enter, then release it and it shows "1=down" if I do the right button and do the same thing, it'll show 2=down
<Cheri703> it isn't doing that for yours?
<Cheri703> do you have another mouse plugged in? could it be reading the wrong one?
<knobydobs> It's not reading the wrong one, I definitely have the right mouse, there's just no input being recognized at all...
<Cheri703> if you click on things it works?
<knobydobs> No, I can't even move the cursor
<Cheri703> ahhh, ok
<Cheri703> uhm...I have no idea >_<
<Cheri703> have you tried rebooting with it plugged in and see if it moves or anything?
<knobydobs> Uhuh - nothing - I'm adding sharkoon support now to see if that helps ^^
<Cheri703> I have no idea what that is, but...good luck?
<Cheri703> is it wireless or wired?
<knobydobs> A recompiled kernel to add support for some gaming mice
<knobydobs> Wired
<Cheri703> one person (different mouse) said that it was behaving similarly and if they suspend and unsuspend, then it works O_o
<knobydobs> I'll give that a go in a second ^^
<knobydobs> Now I gotta compile a kernel on 3 cores :/
<n-iCe> hi
<foobar55> hi all
<foobar55> sombody know where i can change the mcommander colors
<foobar55> # /config/mc/ ini  - colors ?   input skins     /usr/share/mc/skins  ???
<bullgard4> foobar55: Please read 'man mc': "Section »Colors«: ".
<Aknot> Im using voyager linux. It has over hundred system wallpapers. Which directory can i find them?
<paickda> for some reason, the updates (using software updater) want to be put into /boot, and as a result it can't grab the files due to not enough space being free in /boot .. . i can't see where to choose a new place to save the files for the update?
<xubuntu181> Hi
<xubuntu181> How are you all?
<xubuntu181> I am trying to install Xubuntu LTSP Quantal Alternate
<xubuntu181> and facing firmware issue
<xubuntu181> iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode
<xubuntu181> I have downloaded the same and provided through USB in FAT format
<xubuntu181> Can some one help why I could not pass this hard stop error
<holstein> xubuntu181: i usually try the live iso's and see what issues im going to have hardware-wise.. i would just install the OS and see if there is support for your device
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu181> If I bypass this firmware issue, I could not install xubunutu successfully
<xubuntu181> I am getting the error at "Select and Install Software"
<holstein> xubuntu181: that sounds like a bad iso
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> xubuntu181: what would i do? load up a live CD and try and find support for my hardware before installing (if possible.. its not always possible from the live CD)
<holstein> i would run "lspci" and search "ubuntu hardware ID" and see if there are bugs or known issues, or just a lack of support from the vendor
<holstein> xubuntu181: i need to run, but i dont think you have issues that are relating to one another
<holstein> xubuntu181: you should be able to bypass the wifi firmware during the install.. i would check the integrity of the download and disc and go from there.. maybe make a live CD so you can see it boot
<gearaholic> would xubuntu be a good os for a grandparents pc (currently running winXP) I run ubuntu on my linux pc, but his pc is kinda old 2008 and wasnt great to begin with
<gearaholic> all he needs is a web browser
<baizon> gearaholic: you can try xubuntu or lubuntu
<baizon> then choose :)
<xubuntu181> I have made a live cd
<baizon> Lubuntu is more windows xp -like, xubuntu is more gnome3-like
<baizon> xubuntu181: yes, and try both
<gearaholic> ok, just donwloaded xubuntu will try out lubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu181: ups sorry, didnt ment you
<xubuntu181> But the install is still failing at firmware
<gearaholic> 12.10 a safe bet?
<gearaholic> of lts
<gearaholic> or^
<xubuntu181> I have tried both Qunatal Alternate as well as 12.04.2
<xubuntu181> firmware problem still persists
<xubuntu181> I am new to Linux
<xubuntu181> Can you guide me how to get Xubuntu Loaded with LTSP
<xubuntu181> Thanks for your inputs. I will join some time later. Thanks.
<xubuntu333> Hi, I just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to Xubuntu 12.10 this morning and chose "upgrade" during the installation, now my wireless network won't connect or even find any networks and all my old files have disappeared
<xubuntu333> does anyone know how to remedy this?
<TheSheep> recover them from your backup
<xubuntu333> recover the network connect form my backup? it was working fine from the live usb but not since I've installed it
<xubuntu333> thanks
<baizon> hi, i have a problem... my network is breaking up after a while. How can i make a diagnosis?
<Malsasa_> Hello, command apt-get -d -o=dir::cache=/tmp install appname yes do half of my aim. But I absolutely wanna it download only from my /var/cache/apt/archives. How to do that? Or, how the command? Thanks.
<sayres> anybody know how can i change defualt desktop in slim?
<sayres> anybody know how can i change defualt desktop in slim?
<GridCube> !patience | sayres
<ubottu> sayres: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> !info apt-offline | Malsasa_
<ubottu> Malsasa_: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2 (quantal), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you, but can you mention yes/no: is it can copy exactly complete 1 application from my cache? I have complete cache for (say) 8 application but all dependencies are mixed in one cache folder. Thank you.
<GridCube> Malsasa_, no idea, sorry :(
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you
<GridCube> Malsasa_, what do you need to do?
<Malsasa_> GridCube: I wanna help my friends in Indonesia. I wanna copy one application only that I have downloaded from internet into my computer. In Indonesia, internet is very expensive so downloading is a problem.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you so much for attentions.
<xubuntu234> TheSheep, I was the one earlier who couldn't get an internet connection. I reinstalled and it's working great now
<Malsasa_> GridCube: end of aim, enough with sudo apkg -i *.deb in my friends computers.
<Malsasa_> *dpkg
<GridCube> !apt-offline
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<GridCube> Malsasa_, ^ see that
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes I know Synaptic script, I have used. But it is not answer my problem. I know also Keryx and Aptoncd.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you. But what I want, is using my cache, my downloaded one, move them into another computers, and sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<GridCube> mmm sorry then, i don't know what else you can do, you could get all the debs from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Malsasa_> :D
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes, I know that also. But that is not solve my problem. I have downloaded necessary packages. The problem, I dont know how to distinguish them between so many deb in cache :)
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you s much for helping me. Your effort is valuable.
<GridCube> Malsasa_, that cache folder you talk about, has .debs that are not for the apps you need?
<GridCube> if so what happens if you do an apt-get autoclean and apt-get autoremove?
<GridCube> wouldnt then the cache get cleaned and only the ones for your apps be there?
<GridCube> (probably after you download them again)
<Malsasa_> GridCube: my cache contains all deb applications i have installed, complete with dependencies. But I need to move only one application, not all.
<GridCube> ah, ok
<Malsasa_> GridCube: if i do autoclean/autoremove, all debs will gone.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: it is interesting you can be so patient in helping newbie like me
<Malsasa_> :)
<GridCube> :D im a librarian, its what we do
<Malsasa_> GridCube: librarian? Librarian in meaning you create software library?
<GridCube> Malsasa_, what if you get a list of dependecies using apt-cache rdepends
<GridCube> Malsasa_, no, a librarian like someone who helps people to find the information they need regardless of the medium used to store it :)
<GridCube> like, in the era previous to the internet where mostly books :P
<Malsasa_> GridCube: thank you, but I have used that. It cannot do dependency tarcking in cacahe, in other words, it cannot make list if a the app is installed on system. So, I stop using that :)
<Malsasa_> GridCube: oh, librarian like that? Okay.
<GridCube> :)
<Malsasa_> :)
<GridCube> Malsasa_, but you just need the depends of your 8 apps?
<Malsasa_> *tracking i mean
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes, yes. You are right.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: 8 is only an example. The most important thing is: how to track 1 only application dependencies completely from cache. Thats it :)
<GridCube> well, maybe apt-cache showpkg
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yup, showpkg i have try. But it shows me crowded information. Not a list.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: ah, this is my complete question:      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123602
<GridCube> it is a lit
<GridCube> list
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes, horizontal. But I wanna list tidily in point per point.
<GridCube> brake it
<GridCube> Malsasa_, use some find magic
<Malsasa_> GridCube: if can, i wanna simply command to download from my cache. Just download from my cache into another folder :) So, i can use usb stick into another computers :)
<Malsasa_> GridCube: if you can help me in this, you can help so many users in Indonesia :) But thank you so much until this ;)
<GridCube> Malsasa_, if apt-cache showpkg shows you the deps, and it can be used to search for a file, say it says it depends on libpng12, you search for libpng12 and copy that deb
<GridCube> if there is no deb, then no copy is needed
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes, absolutely. I think also like that.
<GridCube> its not so complex then
<GridCube> i dont know the find magic, but its not that complex
<GridCube> if you can make a list of dependencies then you can do the find string
<GridCube> please ask on #bash, they really know how to use it
<Malsasa_> GridCube: but apt is advanced. Is there a command way to just simply apt to copy? It should apt that do copying, not manually by me. But it is not possible, nah, it is my time to check and copy one by one :)
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yup, you are right in scripting :) I think also like that :D
<Malsasa_> GridCube: okay, I will go there.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: but in conclusion, apt cannot simply download from my local cache into my specified folder?
<GridCube> i don't know about that, you might need to use a tool like apt-offline for that
<GridCube> something that takes all the debs and place them in one simple place
<Malsasa_> GridCube: apt-offline is still need internet, right? I really avoid that for saving my money :) But thank you.
<GridCube> Malsasa_, well, i would think that it uses internet to download the files first, but once you have the packages it shouldnt need it anymore
<Malsasa_> GridCube: yes, same like what i thought.
<Malsasa_> GridCube: it is advanced, truly.
<GridCube> :) its what you needed to use in the first place :P
<Malsasa_> GridCube: but if i have download all, apt should can do simple copying for me from cache. Okay, thank you.
<GridCube> Malsasa_, i wouldnt know that
<freedomrun> is there a way to display pdf files as icons instead of previewing them in Thunar?
<baizon> freedomrun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082105
<freedomrun> baizon, thnx but that couzed alot of bugreporting
<baizon> freedomrun: how come?
<freedomrun> not shure baizon .. looks like thumbnailer wanted to access /usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer and didn`t had permissions to do so
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, sorry to come in like this, my xubuntu 12.10 with xfce4.12 dont show the desktop and I have a process gvfsd-trash killing my processor
<holstein> PhoenixSTF: this is something that broke, i assume? i would try as another user, and test this way to see if it is my config
<PhoenixSTF> ??? wierd thing is I didn't change a thing except upgrade!
<holstein> PhoenixSTF: upgrade what?
<PhoenixSTF> another box I have with xubuntu with the same stuff is ok
<PhoenixSTF> apt-get upgrade
<PhoenixSTF> my configs are the same for months now
<holstein> PhoenixSTF: what im suggesting is.. make another user.. log in as new user.. test.. if the issue is gone, then the issue is in your config
<PhoenixSTF> ok thanks
<talis62> After a recent update about 2 weeks ago my system would no longer bootup. I am doing a restore install right now. Has anyone else experienced this?
<talis62> If so any pointers to get around it if it happens again?
<holstein> talis62: id say, its too late now for testing/diagnostics.. i usually test older kernels, and try and see if an upgrade broke something.. i test as a different user
<talis62> holstein: Thanks for the response I appreciate it. I will try that next time once I get this system back up and running.
<talis62> Well I will know in a minute once this install has restored my previously installed packages if this is going to work or not. If not I guess I have to start from scratch a little bit wiser than before. Thank goodness I store my files on a NAS or I would be crying like a baby LMAO!!
<talis62> Thanks again!
<Aknot> How do i turn off the Quit and join natifications on xchat?
<Unit193> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<Aknot> oh damn i didnt see that option, thanks ubottu
<Unit193> Aknot: Sure thing!
<Aknot> Anyone have knowledge of Radio Tray? Im using Voyager linux and it has radio tray installed by default. It has lot of radio channels by default also. When i click preferences it only shows 1 of the groups, so i cant delete the others like Rock/classical/latin etc groups
<Aknot> and there is no irc channel for voyager linux so im asking here because its based on xubuntu
<Unit193> You'd have to ask their support team, it's not supported here.
<Unit193> #VoyagerOS is pretty dead, last I knew though.
<Aknot> i know it was a long shot, but their site is in french
<Aknot> oh i didnt know that channel
<Aknot> lol 4 people in it
<n-iCe> hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n-iCe> any way to reset the bar?
<Aknot> When i use my keyboards volume down and up keys, it changes the juniper hdmi volume which doesnt change anything. How can i make it to change the built in audio volume?
<ochosi> n-iCe: what bar are you referring to?
<n-iCe> bottom bar
<ochosi> n-iCe: you mean the xfce-panel?
<ochosi> Aknot: depending on what version of xubuntu you're using, you might have to open the settings-editor (app-menu > settings > settings-manager > settings editor) and go to xfce4-mixer
<n-iCe> dunno the osx look like bar
<ochosi> Aknot: then change both "active-card" and "sound-card" to this: "PlaybackInternalAudioAnalogStereoPulseAudioMixer"
<ochosi> Aknot: then you might have to restart your session for the changes to take effect, not sure
<ochosi> n-iCe: have you removed the bottom panel completely? (yes, those "bars" are commonly referred to as "panels" here)
<n-iCe> I created a new one, but is not transparent
<ochosi> n-iCe: ah, ok. right-click the new panel, go to panel > panel preferences > appearance > style "solid color" and then change the alpha value
<ochosi> (although technically you don't have to change the color, you can only change the alpha too)
<n-iCe> aweooooooooosme
<n-iCe> thanks
<Aknot> ochosi i remember when i used kde i just had to switch something in sound settings.
<ochosi> niska`: no problem
<Aknot> i had same problem
<ochosi> Aknot: yes, but this is a known issue in xubuntu with pulseaudio, it will be fixed in 13.04
<Aknot> nice
<ochosi> although it's possible that you have a different issue
<Aknot> i had same issue in kubuntu
<Aknot> but it was easy to fix
<Aknot> but on xfce there isnt many options in pulseaudio settings
<ochosi> yeah, there is no settings dialog for the daemon that manages the multimedia-buttons on keyboards
<ochosi> in xubuntu
<ochosi> so you have to use the settings-editor and change the values there
<Pizza90> hi all, i am running xubuntu 12.04 and using the latest skype version for linux, i can't use my mic or my headphones because in the settings in the drop menu i see only "alsa" as option and i can't change it, anyone with the same problem?
#xubuntu 2013-03-20
<n-iCe> ochosi: still here?
<ochosi> yes
<n-iCe> Wondering, is there any package to create windowsxp usb install from ubuntu?
<ochosi> windowsxp install meaning "install ubuntu from windowsxp" or "installing windowsxp" ?
<n-iCe> means, install windowsxp in a usb from ubuntu
<ochosi> no clue how you can nowaday install windowsxp
<knome> i don't think that's in the scope of this channel...
<ochosi> and tbh i never installed windowsxp from a usb-stick
<n-iCe> yea
<ochosi> that operating system is more than 10 years old
<knome> you should ask ##windows
<n-iCe> why would they know an app for ubuntu to do that?
<n-iCe> I think people in here should know
<n-iCe> Found one, winusb
<knome> that's not a ubuntu issue/related thing really
<n-iCe> is ok, I was just wondering
<n-iCe> by the way ochosi, how can I align the icons on the panel
<n-iCe> they are on the left now, they are used to be on center
<ochosi> add a separator/spacing to it and set it to expand
<n-iCe> oh you clever
<n-iCe> works now :)
<n-iCe> you use xubuntu ochosi ?
<ochosi> i'm doing all the artwork for xubuntu
<ochosi> (or: most)
<n-iCe> Is there a way we can see an screenshoot of yours?
<n-iCe> o.O
<ochosi> mine is pretty much what you get when you install xubuntu ;)
<n-iCe> let me see yoru deeeeesktop
<knome> !offtopic | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aknot> I want to install compiz but on ubuntu software center there are 3 different ones:  OpenGL Compositing window manager, compiz, compizconfig settings manager
<xubuntu759> hi everybody, want to ask a simple question about Xubuntu 12.04 32bit, I have recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 32bit on a friend's pc I want to know if Xubuntu recognizes his dual core cpu
<xubuntu729> hello
<xubuntu759> hi everybody, want to ask a simple question about Xubuntu 12.04 32bit, I have recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 32bit on a friend's pc I want to know if Xubuntu recognizes his dual core cpu, Maybe a command in terminal or something else???
<xubuntu729> hwo to set xubuntu privacy setting?
<xubuntu161> can someone help me to install russian keyboard layout and switch it on the fly? thanks
<baizon> xubuntu161: install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<baizon> then you can 1-click switch the layout
<baizon> xubuntu161: for more information http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<bullgard4> I am new with gmusicbrowser. I pressed  the icon in the upper right > Library > Add Music > (Choose folder to add) > (I highlighted a folder to add) > OK but why do no new genres, artists or albums appear.?
<Aknot> I installed jockey gtk but i cant find it in settings or programs or with synapse
<baizon> Aknot: ?
<Aknot> Radio Tray wont launch anymore
<Aknot> Radio tray wont launch, when i launch it in terminal it says: "unsupported locale setting"
<baizon> Aknot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806881
<Aknot> thanks baizon got it working, but i still have problem with jockey gtk, i installed it but cant find it anywhere
<baizon> Aknot: there is no jockey anymore
<Aknot> ?
<Aknot> how do i installed drivers then
<baizon> Aknot: solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/234799/i-installed-jockey-gtk-but-how-do-i-run-it
<baizon> Aknot: or just run software-properties-gtk
<Aknot> what if someone doesnt want to use ubuntu software center?
<baizon> Aknot: then he runs software-properties-gtk
<Aknot> oh ok
<Aknot> thanks
<baizon> np
<Aknot> one last thing. There are 3 different compiz options in software center, which do i install? :" OpenGL window and compositing manager, Compiz and CompizConfig Settings manager
<Aknot> nvm got it
<donnie> My terminal is stuck in the 'do nothing' position
<Aknot> How do i enable wobbly windows on compiz?
<heoyea> checkmark
<donnie> How do I get my terminal out of "do nothing" position
<baizon> donnie: i dont understand your question.
<heoyea> ctrl+c
<donnie> My terminal won't close, won't let me type anything. it's just there.. and the menu bar on the top works
<heoyea> alt+f2
<heoyea> type xkill
<heoyea> and click on the app u wanna close
<donnie> I can't type in it either
<donnie> Anyways. what causes it to do that?
<heoyea> open task manager then
<heoyea> and kill it
<donnie> I got it killed thank you.
<donnie> now it wants me to update some 'netscape portable'..... what is that?
<donnie> I'm not doing it
<heoyea> not sure what ur doing
<donnie> I opened it originally to just install something. then I ran the apt-get update... then update manager popped up, and gave me updates that said netscape portable
<heoyea> guess is for ur browser updates
<heoyea> firefox or something
<donnie> ahh. I have firefox but I don't use it... it lags like crazy and takes forever to load
<Aknot> Can i use gtk 3 themes on xfce? or only gtk 2
<bazhang> what version of xubuntu
<Aknot> 4.10
<Aknot> 12.10
<bazhang> Aknot, which ones have you tried
<Aknot> bazhang, i havent tried any yet, i dont know where i have to unzip them
<bazhang> Aknot, the tar.gz themes? usually you just drag them to the theme manager
<bazhang> Aknot, got a link for one? I can try
<Aknot> i dont have theme manager
<bazhang> should be in system settings appearance
<Aknot> but i cant add themes there
<Aknot> only choose from existing ones
<bazhang> well if you find one that you would like to test, I'll oblige when I get back. just paste the link and I'll read scrollback
<Aknot> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Atolm-gtk3?content=141922
<Aknot> that one
<baizon> Aknot: then take the blackbird theme and faenza icons
<baizon> its the same
<Aknot> so gtk 3 dotn work?
<baizon> Aknot: i didnt say that
<Aknot> i tried them now, they look awful, nothing like in the pics in gnome-look
<xubuntu589> hello big problem, mouse does not work, xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu589> i have a fresh install and terminal open
<xubuntu589> anyone
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu589> ?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu589
<ubottu> xubuntu589: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu589> ubuntu:philosophy based on allegiances and support
<knome> i'm sorry?
<xubuntu589> ok. does anyone of you people, know why my mouse would not be working
<xubuntu589> :)
<xubuntu589> or how could i get to applications from terminal
<knome> xubuntu589, please be patient; we're all volunteers and answers are not always available immdeiately
<knome> xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu might help
<xubuntu589> ok thank you :) i waited to get xubuntu runing for over a month, im just exited that it boot
<xubuntu589> ... anyone knows how to fix a nonworking mouse?
<GridCube> buy a new one?
<xubuntu589> nonworking laptop mouse
<GridCube> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> xubuntu589, ^ read there
<xubuntu589> thank you gridcube
<GridCube> no problem :)
<xubuntu099> anybody here
<xubuntu099> out of order
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu099
<ubottu> xubuntu099: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu099> when linux can download and install offline packages likes windows and android ? sorry for noob question
<GridCube> xubuntu099, could you explain your question better?
<GridCube> and if your language its not english, probably an ubuntu channel for your language could be more helpful to you?
<xubuntu099> installing apps in linux is two way first ; through software centre and second complying package?  right?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> also you can download .deb files and install them trhough the software center
<xubuntu099> but I need internet to install?
<GridCube> if you already have the deb files, no
<GridCube> you need to satisfy the dependencies for a program
<GridCube> !offline | xubuntu099
<ubottu> xubuntu099: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<xubuntu099> I am using xubuntu so which distribution is it? I mean lucid  or maverick?
<knome> xubuntu589, lucid and maverick are xubuntu releases, not distributions
<GridCube> xubuntu099, on a terminal type: lsb-release -a
<xubuntu589> ? khome.
<xubuntu589> knome u talking to me
<xubuntu589> ?
<GridCube> xubuntu589, was a typo
<xubuntu099> this is output  No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean:  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main) lsb-release: command not found
<GridCube> what? O_o
<GridCube> what system are you using?
<Pici> GridCube: you said lsb-release, the command is actually lsb_release
<xubuntu099> ok
<GridCube> oh oh oh
<xubuntu589> gridcube problem, this article is good but i dont have a touchpad but a... little button
<GridCube> xubuntu589, oh... i see
<xubuntu589> shows up after ximput list as slave pointer
<xubuntu099> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<GridCube> xubuntu099, codename is quantal then
<xubuntu099> oh I see thanks u so much
<xubuntu589> im still reading thou thanks
<GridCube> xubuntu589, dont you have options for its settings on xfce4-mouse-settings ?
<GridCube> do you have a button on your keyboard (a fn button maybe) to enable or disable the mouse? do you hace a setting in your bios to lock it or unlock it?
<xubuntu099>  I don't see quantal in distribution list! why?
<GridCube> oh... thats true
<GridCube> try using precise
<GridCube> but thats not the best
<xubuntu099> is there another way to download deb packages?
<GridCube> manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu099> do I need internet to install packages after download
<GridCube> not if you have all the dependencies satisfied
<GridCube> you need to install them first, then the desired software
<xubuntu099> I have deb package installer ,  can I install with it?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu099> hello
<xubuntu099> I have deb package installer ,  can I install with it?
<xubuntu099> ok thanks
<xubuntu099> I will try
<xubuntu099> see u
<GridCube> :) good luck
<xubuntu089> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<madam> Updated to latest security patches and the main PC hangs on reboot - 12.10 encrypted volume,SOME valuable date to rescue..
<madam> Will tackle this later... 5am - been at it all night... will sleep on it and come back..
<mark____> sera a tutti
<Aknot> My keyboards volume down/up buttons wouldnt change the "built-in audio" before, then for some reason it did. And now it doesnt anymore, wtf is this
<well_laid_lawn> Aknot:  you can check what your keyboard is being seen as - updates might be changing that
<ner0x> Any particular reason Alt+Shift+<LETTER> doesn't work when trying to set keyboard shortcuts?
<knome> ner0x, it most probably works. note that if you press shift, the key is uppercase, if not, it's lowercase
<ner0x> Ah. I'll check that out.
<ner0x> knome: it doesn't work.
<ner0x> All I get is alt-k
<ner0x> Can I edit these manually?
<scottbomb1> test
<tkkkt> Hi! I am trying to get nanoseconds to my panel's clock in xubuntu. Here http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/clock read that I should put &N in clock's settings, but it doesnt't work. What I should do?
<tkkkt> I meant %N
<Unit193> You can look in man strftime  to see what you can use in the datetime plugin, or...
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<GermainZ> Hey guys. I just had a weird issue. The keyboard and mouse stopped having any effect (caps lock/num lock switch fine, but the keys don't have any effect; even ctrl+alt+f7 didn't do anything) (the mouse moves fine but clicks don't do anything).
<GermainZ> Is the window manager to blame? It happened right after switching windows, so I guess it could be still eating all input?
<GermainZ> I'm using Xubuntu 12.10, and Compiz as a window manager.
<psil0cybin> hey guys another quick question anyone know how i can change the bootscreen right after Grub, before the splash screen..currently i have Xubuntu in white and the dots under is there anyway to change that screen to just an image lets say
<cellardoor> psil0cybin: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<CHIex|2> Hello, anybody knowf of easy to setup traffic shaper to limit the speed of internet on computer with XUBUNTU?
<GermainZ> CHIex|2, I found no way to do it after an app has been launched.
<GermainZ> I mean, tc can probably do it but the documentation is too long for me to read right now.
<GermainZ> There are a few ways to do it as you launch the app, tho.
<genii-around> wondershaper
<GermainZ> Does it allow traffic shaping of already running processes?
<GermainZ> It doesn't, I actually tried it.
<GermainZ> It only allows limiting the whole interface.
<knome> 2~
<knome> hmm..
<madam> Updated to latest security patches and the main PC hangs on reboot - 12.10 encrypted volume,SOME valuable date to rescue..
<GermainZ> CHIex|2, you can try this but it's outdated: http://freenet.mcnabhosting.com/python/pyshaper/
<madam> Yeah Ok.
<psil0cybin> thanks cellardoor
<psil0cybin> but is this for the screen that i want to change im confused
<psil0cybin> its like right after the Grub?
<madam> pyshaper? LOL "Broadband internet access within New Zealand is abysmal," - all sheep look the same from the back end, so there is not much for internet traffic in new zealand.
<madam> BRB...
<psil0cybin> cellardoor,  i do not have the folders listed in the tutorial
<GermainZ> psil0cybin, you're talking about the screen that usually displays the blue Xubuntu background when using open source drivers and while dots below a text when using proprietary drivers?
<genii-around> For an already running process, trickle
<GermainZ> trickly must be used when starting the process.
<GermainZ> trickle-
<GermainZ> *
<GermainZ> Usage: trickle [-hvVs] [-d <rate>] [-u <rate>] [-w <length>] [-t <seconds>] [-l <length>] [-n <path>] command
<psil0cybin> exactly GermainZ
<psil0cybin> could i just edit
<psil0cybin> text.plymouth
<psil0cybin> and change the text?
<GermainZ> psil0cybin, sorry, no idea - but I'm interested as well.
<psil0cybin> dont be sorry :) we will figure it out eventually
<psil0cybin> any kind of help is appreciated :)
<psil0cybin> or any kind of effort
<Yannic> hey there
<Yannic> is there anyone who could give me a brief instruction about how to install xubuntu on my macbook pro 8.1?
<madam> Unetbooting - download an ISO file, make it into a USB boot disk, and then just go for it I guess.
<Dr^Fets> don'T forget to format the stick with fat32
<madam> Unet comes after installing xubuntu.. Doh, download a USB disk version of xubuntu / ubuntu and start from there.
<scottbomb> Running 13.04 beta, desktop now EXTREMELY SLOW to respond to any input and the system tray icon for volume is a white box with a red circle and slash through it. Before rebooting, I saw a message saying something about pulseaudio crashing but I've rebooted and the message isn't there but I'm still having the same problem. TOP doesn't show anything taking up loads of CPU or memory. Any ideas?
<scottbomb> After 2 more reboots, it seems to have resolved itself.
<madam> The boot up on 12.10 hangs when it gets to this part: "starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation" - how do i fix that? Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> Ahhhh the magic "resolves it's self" - brilliant how that works.
<madam> Didn't work for me this time.
<madam> Maybe 20 restarts and ignoring it from 4am to 10am will fix it...
<madam> nope.. back to fixing the hang
<madam> The boot up on 12.10 hangs when it gets to this part: "starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation" - how do i fix that? Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> Did an update of security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part, Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> If so how?
<madam> Any ideas on the subject?
<madam> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> If so how?
<madam> Any ideas on the subject?
<Guest61627> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Guest61627> how do I add synaptic to my xubuntu install
<GermainZ> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Guest61627> thanks just tired couldn't remember
#xubuntu 2013-03-21
<Hiro220> hey I'm looking for a download for the longterm release where can i find it on the site?
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Hiro220> went there and it only gave me 12.10
<knome> scroll down.
<Hiro220> ... wow I'm dumb...
<Hiro220> thank you knome
<knome> np
<Hiro220> that's actually an interesting idea KDE and Gnome
<Hiro220> it would make a very visual os
<GermainZ> I actually prefer Compiz to KDE's effects
<GermainZ> E17 was pretty cool tho.
<Dr^Fets> does it use kt instead of qt and gtk?
<Hiro220> i tried compiz a coupleof times it never worked for me
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GermainZ> Sorry ;)
<Hiro220> well i try it in xubuntu and compiz reuses to work and when i removed it yesterday it rendered my OS inopperable
<Hiro220> *refuses
<knome> Hiro220, compiz isn't supported on xubuntu
<GermainZ> I use Compiz just fine.
<Hiro220> i didnt know that
<GermainZ> And I have all the eye candy enabled, too.
<Hiro220> well you're a lucky ducky then
<knome> there's no reason why it wouldn't work... but you are on your own :)
<GermainZ> Did you enable OpenGL in Compiz' settings?
<Hiro220> yes
<GermainZ> (Would this be better suited in a PM?)
<Hiro220> i googled what i needed to do and found out i already did it all
<GermainZ> How didn't it work exactly?
<Hiro220> i don't know how to pm in xchat
<knome> GermainZ, on the channel is fine
<GermainZ> Alright
<Hiro220> well, it just wouldn't do anything
<GermainZ> Did it crash or just lock your desktop up?
<Hiro220> i tried keyboard combinations and everything
<Hiro220> no compiz just refued to take commands
<Hiro220> no visuals
<GermainZ> compiz --replace ?
<Hiro220> that removed the bar on the top of my windows and putting in the startup removed my panels
<GermainZ> Enable Windows Decorations.
<Hiro220> did that
<Hiro220> oh i'm running the Nvidia x server program
<GermainZ> Just reloading the window manager usually fixes things
<GermainZ> Same.
<Hiro220> did that too
<GermainZ> Weird... Which version did you use?
<Hiro220> well i've got it on separate x thing with xer-thingie on to run minecraft
<Hiro220> 304 on Nvidia
<GermainZ> Of Compiz?
<Hiro220> 3.1.2
<GermainZ> That's impossible.
<Hiro220> but i've had the problem with other versions too
<GermainZ> 0.9.8.6 is the latest release, if I'm not mistaken.
<Hiro220> wait
<Hiro220> i'm thinking of cairo
<GermainZ> cairo-compmgr?
<Hiro220> that stupid dock
<GermainZ> I use it.
<GermainZ> (It's not stupid)
<Hiro220> and i got compiz from the software center
<Hiro220> and i can't use cairo because i refuse to put gnome into my computer
<GermainZ> :| I've been using cairo-dock for a few months now
<Hiro220> good for you, i'm glad compiz and cairo likes you
<GermainZ> ;)
<Hiro220> as for me, i said "screw it it's xubuntu sessions for me"
<GermainZ> I only had one lock up
<Hiro220> well i've had several in ubuntu and in xubuntu it doesn't at all
<Hiro220> *work
<Hiro220> i don't know what i'm dong wrong
<GermainZ> The first tut I followed was on the Ubuntu wiki
<GermainZ> I suppose you tried that already?
<Hiro220> i went to six different pages
<Hiro220> maybe it's my desktop
<Hiro220> it's a compaq presario
<GermainZ> Isn't that a laptop?
<Hiro220> thats what is says on the front
<GermainZ> Well I have a lappy, nvidia gt540m, using 304 as well, and it runs great.
<Hiro220> well i'm running a GeForce 7300LE
<GermainZ> That's old, isn't it?
<Hiro220> yup
<GermainZ> Could be why
<Hiro220> so is my desktop
<Hiro220> but they work they're fast i can use two monitors and play minecraft
<Hiro220> strangely, I feel at home here...
<GermainZ> Xubuntu?
<Hiro220> yup and the xubuntu chat
<Hiro220> i use to use windows...
<GermainZ> I switched from Windows two months ago or so.
<Hiro220> 2 or three years ago
<GermainZ> Now I only use it when I need to flash some custom ROM/kernel to my Android.
<GermainZ> Can't get my device to work with VMs for some reason.
<Hiro220> have you tried a vm through wine
<GermainZ> What do you mean?
<knome> that's not virtualization, that's emulation
<GermainZ> Wine isn't an emulator.
<Hiro220> i know let me finish
<GermainZ> Tried Heimdall (native Linux app), ODIN (leaked Samsung app that's usually used - Heimdall is an OS alternative) via two different VMs and VM softwares
<Hiro220> install a vm program with wine then set up wine so it can see and use it
<GermainZ> Why not run a VM instead of running a VM on WINE?
<Hiro220> because you cant get it to work with the vm while it's running in linux
<GermainZ> It's a problem with the phone being mounted
<GermainZ> VirtualBox gives an error, VMPlayer freezes.
<GermainZ> Works fine in normal mode, but not in download mode (similar to the phone's bootloader)
<Hiro220> well wine can mount it as it would on windows
<GermainZ> Didn't try with WINE, it doesn't support drivers anyway.
<Hiro220> ah, didn't know it
<Hiro220> *that
<GermainZ> It's a pain using Windows.
<Hiro220> oh yeah
<GermainZ> If I don't wait for it to fully boot it has a high chance of just making me wait an extra 10 minutes.
<GermainZ> Just to piss me off.
<Hiro220> i was using xp before switching
<knome> GermainZ, theoretically, some printer drivers for example can be supported, but.... yeah
<Hiro220> really, Knome?
<GermainZ> Hiro220, http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-8021e00ae87d4fbfb607739af82bdb621b9d9366
<GermainZ> I think that clarifies knome's point too
<Hiro220> yes it does
<Hiro220> thank you
<GermainZ> I even got most of my games running on WINE.
<GermainZ> It's just great.
<Hiro220> oh yeah, just can't get steam to gel
<GermainZ> Never used Steam :)
<Hiro220> steam is for linux too now
<GermainZ> I read about it
<GermainZ> Might try TF2
<Hiro220> definnately go for it
<knome> don't want to repeat, but !offtopic
<Hiro220> TF2 is a good name
<GermainZ> >.> Sorry.
<knome> it's even more relaxed there
<Hiro220> *game
<Hiro220> its cool knome i think steam counts as on topic since it's for linux gaming and can work on xubuntu
<GermainZ> At the same time this is a support channel
<knome> Hiro220, yes, but this is a support channel, not "anything about linux"
<Hiro220> true true
<Hiro220> i'm sorry
<Hiro220> oh hey, imagewriter is finished
<Hiro220> thanks, you guys, i always learn something coming here and get most of my questions answered
<xubuntu276> hi guys im new to this OS can i install it without usb or cd?
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.----Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?----- Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> ------If so how?----Any ideas on the subject?
<Myrtti> please don't crosspost, it makes it difficult to help you if you're trying several suggestions out at the same time
<madam> Keep your opinions top your self.
<madam> know it all.
<Myrtti> it's not an opinion, it's a kind request with explanation why it's a bad idea to crosspost
<madam> Myrtti- do you words "fuck off"mean anything to you?
<IdleOne> :)
<martian> Hey folks, when I first boot up this 12.10 system (which has an ssd) and attempt to open thunar, there is a ~20 second delay. It will only happen once after booting. Any idea how I could diagnoze what is causing the delay?
<xubuntu947> Hello
<xubuntu750> fdf
<xubuntu750> df
<xubuntu750> df
<xubuntu750> hello
<heoyea> martian: post #6 http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=24391
<XATRIX> Hi, how can i redefine default app to open all image files ? My firefox wants to open .png with GIMP
<XATRIX> It's so heavy just to view multiple images
<XATRIX> Just for example, i have gThumb, but i can't choose it as a default app to open images when i click hyperlink on firefox
<XATRIX> And i have an issue sometimes
<XATRIX> Sometimes xubuntu acts pretty strange
<XATRIX> I can ping host, but i can't ssh/ftp/http - nothing at all
<XATRIX> It ends after a while, but i experience this issue quite often
<laite> XATRIX: for default app: you can (at least) select some image file in thunar, right click and select open with -> open with another application... and select 'use this for default for this file'
<XATRIX> laite: yea thanks
<laite> unfortunately this is only for one extension type, so you have to do this separately for jpg, png etc. :/
<laite> I'd thought there is a better way but couldn't think of any
<Aknot> Why does web browsing suck on linux? With all firefox, opera and chromium some text on some sites is insanely small. And if you raise the font size it only changes the "normal" fonts, not the ones that are insanely small.
<Aknot> And mouse wheel scrolling is so slow, especially in opera. Changing the speed doesnt even affect it
<TheSheep> Aknot: did you mess with fonts on your system?
<Aknot> thesheep no
<Aknot> ive had this with all 3 browsers and many distros which ive tried
<Aknot> its not on every site but on some
<TheSheep> Aknot: can you give me an exmaple?
<TheSheep> example
<Aknot> sec
<Aknot> http://www.riemurasia.net/kuva/Beer/117451c5
<Aknot> look at the words under "Riemurasia Kysyy"
<TheSheep> Aknot: that looks fine for me
<Aknot> look at the ballot questions
<knome> Aknot, please recheck your attitude...
<Aknot> they are so tiny compared to rest of text on the site
<TheSheep> Aknot: the fonts it uses are "Verdana, Arial, sans-serif", so you may want to check if you don't have any broken fonts installed that would claim to be Verdana or Arial, and that your sans-serif font is resonable in your browser settings
<knome> you can set a minimum font size from firefox preferences at least, though
<Aknot> i know but if i raise the fonts the normal fonts become bigger also
<TheSheep> Aknot: well, the designer of that webpage specified that they are supposed to be 9 pixels high
<TheSheep> Aknot: there is a "font-size: 9px;" line in that webpage's css
<Aknot> on windows on that same site the fonts look fine
<TheSheep> Aknot: maybe you have minimal font size configured in the windows browser? try setting it on your linux browser too
<Aknot> actually this isnt big problem, the big problem is the slow scrolling
<TheSheep> Aknot: what video card do you have?
<Aknot> hd 5770
<TheSheep> Aknot: and what drivers do you use? the default or the binary ones?
<Aknot> tried both, both have slow scrolling
<knome> disabling smooth scrolling should help
<Aknot> ive done that also
<xubuntu640> hello ya'll. any idea why the pointer (no trackpad/mouse) will not work on a fujitsu?
<knome> xubuntu640, have you searched if your fujitsu model is supposed to be supported?
<knome> xubuntu640, it's possible that some touchpads/hardware won't work out of the box
<xubuntu640> hello knome. i checked the literature, and is outdated, debian supported it, and so does debian
<xubuntu640> right now im in terminal xinput --list detects it
<xubuntu640> does anyone knows what: "$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse" is
<knome> xubuntu640, it looks for mentions about mouse in the Xorg log
<xubuntu640> im trying to enter it on terminal and cant find the symbol for the icon L ,l, I,i
<xubuntu640> between .log and grep, help
<knome> that's pipe
<knome> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-make-a-pipe-symbol-348673/
<xubuntu640> ? the l, L, i, I lookd different when i type them, how do i type pipe?
<xubuntu640> hey great
<xubuntu136> pointer device/mouse/trackpad not working, can anyone help?
<xubuntu136> fujitsu lifebook, p2110 no  trackpad, xubuuntu 12.04
<holstein> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xubuntu136> no, no mouse
<holstein> xubuntu136: relax.. im just looking for links to help you with
<holstein> xubuntu136: i, and likely no other volunteer here will have your actual hardware, so we will just need to troubleshoot.. cheers!
<xubuntu136> i did some research, i need to debug with evetest, but is not found
<holstein> xubuntu136: have you upgraded since the install? did it ever work?
<xubuntu136> great holstein thanks
<xubuntu136> cheers, thank you much
<xubuntu136> well long story, ubuntu 11.10 worked, crashed when updating, xubuntu 12.04 lite/ mini was recomended
<holstein> xubuntu136: does the touchpad work from a 12.04 live CD?
<xubuntu136> no it does not
<holstein> xubuntu136: where did you get the iso you installed with?
<xubuntu136> i tried that, and the recovery also
<xubuntu136> from the website
<xubuntu136> i hav to look up
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ that one?
<xubuntu136> i think is not those. i might have actually downloaded the 32 bit, alternate version
<xubuntu136> when i reboot i get 6 boot options, 2 ubuntu 1 xubuntu and their 3 recovery
<xubuntu136> i also have a ! exclamation orange, top right, message was one application no good
<holstein> xubuntu136: what would i do? upgrade.. and test with the current update version..
<xubuntu136> this link https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/Input shows a way to debug
<holstein> xubuntu136: in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu136> hold on
<holstein> xubuntu136: then, i would just try live CD's and see if anything "just works"
<xubuntu136> ok sudo apt-get update gives me W: failed to fetch....
<xubuntu136> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives: 0 upgraded, 0 installed...
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu136 run just sudo apt-get update and paste that for me
<ubottu> xubuntu136 run just sudo apt-get update and paste that for me: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu136> is in another laptop not here, i cant paste
<holstein> xubuntu136: you'll need to fix those errors
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would just skip to trying some live CD's then.. if 12.10 works, just fresh install it
<xubuntu136> W: some updates failed to download. they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<holstein> xubuntu136: that could be due to a number of issues.. all of which can cause system instability
<xubuntu136> i have the 12.04 live disk. i go into fix a borken system but still no mouse
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would try the *actual* desktop cd's.. you might have downloaded something that is not officially ubuntu
<xubuntu136> it is not a mouse or trackpad is a pointer thingi, like the eraser tip on a pencil?
<holstein> xubuntu136: im familiar.. i would troubleshoot the packaging issue you have, and go from there
<xubuntu136> it looks like xubuntu. this is the one disk that i got working
<holstein> xubuntu136: is the machine online?
<xubuntu136> im kind of new here, well it should be
<holstein> xubuntu136: you didnt download xubuntu though. you downloaded a minimal cd
<xubuntu136> wait. i actually downloaded xubuntu 12.04. the minimal i did not use
<holstein> xubuntu136: which, is fine.. unless you didnt get an official ubuntu image
<holstein> xubuntu136: ok.. so, is the machine online?
<xubuntu136> this is xubuntu 12.04 alternate
<holstein> xubuntu136: is it online?
<xubuntu136> im not sure, it asked for the wifi and password, but i have that orange ! mark where i think the wifi should go
<holstein> xubuntu136: plug it in wired
<holstein> xubuntu136: get the machine online, and run the commands i gave you above
<xubuntu136> hold on let me see if i got a cable
<holstein> sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu136> ok is wired
<xubuntu136> yey connection established
<xubuntu136> calculating reading.... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed 0 not upgraded
<xubuntu136> same thing on second one
<nick07> our notebook with xubuntu doesnt like the 'shared' network. Get stuck copying files and does not load thumbnails or just 1 and hangs
<nick07> ftp tranfer works great
<nick07> any idea how to solve this?
<holstein> xubuntu136: run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> xubuntu136: what is the output?
<nick07> system is up-to-date
<xubuntu136> hi i did 0 updated
<nick07> 0 new packages update
<holstein> nick07: what was for xubuntu136
<holstein> xubuntu136: open a terminal, and run this "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output
<xubuntu136> 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<holstein> xubuntu136: no error messages?
<xubuntu136> no error
<holstein> xubuntu136: so, you are up to date then
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would be looking into if the harware is functional.. did it work with another operating system? have you checked the bois?
<holstein> bios*
<xubuntu136> it did worded before.
<holstein> !samba | nick07 i dont use samba.. but i usually just use ssh from windows (if i need to move something)
<ubottu> nick07 i dont use samba.. but i usually just use ssh from windows (if i need to move something): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<holstein> xubuntu136: when?
<xubuntu136> with 11.10
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would run the 11.10 live CD, and see what module is supporting that hardware. then i would look for a backport to add that support to 12.04/12.10
<nick07> i dont use windows for the sharing, it is a xubuntu and a freenas server
<holstein> nick07: so, ftp works.. what is not working then?
<xubuntu136> the 11.10 crashed when upgrading im afraid theyr deleted
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would load up the 11.10 live CD you used to install from and see what module is supporting that hardware
<nick07> folder sharing, coppying stops after 1 or 2 files, it just hangs.. thumbnail doesnt load, ehm just 1 or 2 and then stops loading thumnails in folders
<xubuntu136> i got the laptop with 11.10 but no disk
<holstein> nick07: sharing via what?
<xubuntu136> but i will look for that module
<holstein> xubuntu136: you can download 11.10 if you like.. if it worked, then having that actually working from a live CD would be helpful
<nick07> i think it is nautilus in xubuntu
<holstein> nick07: nautilus is a filemanager.. what are you using to try and share?
<holstein> nick07: if ftp is working, what is failing? samba? ssh?
<nick07> it think i share the files on the freenas through cifs?
<xubuntu136> there is a link that tells me is a bug, and how to fix it, i need evestest? which is not found
<holstein> nick07: just confirm what is not working for you, and a volunteer can help, likely
<holstein> xubuntu136: share the list.. i doubt this is a bug.. its likely been removed from the kernel
<holstein> xubuntu136: share the link*
<nick07> to begin, the thumbnails doesnt load, but it is enabled..
<holstein> nick07: sure. enabled in what?
<holstein> nick07: server side? via what?
<holstein> nick07: i would consider just doing ssh shares from the server
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nick07> in file manager, load thumnails not only local
<nick07> just learned something, i hope
<holstein> nick07: in thunar?
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<nick07> can i browse shared folder through ssh?
<holstein> nick07: if the server is sharing via ssh.. then you mount the ssh share and brwoser via whatever file mnager you choose
<holstein> nick07: how are you connecting to the server? how is the server sharing?
<nick07> best way for us is in xubuntu to go to network -> freenas -> see the folder and share
<holstein> nick07: i use gigolo .. but i usually just use ssh server-side
<nick07> ah, and you see thumbnails if you connect through ssh?
<holstein> nick07: you could be able to use the gigolo GUI to connect to samba, ssh, ftp.. whatever.. and mount them so you can see them through whatever filemanager
<holstein> nick07: i dont know that i have ever cared to notice..
<nick07> i can connect gigolo to ftp to see the thumbs?
<holstein> nick07: i havent personally ever cared to check for thumbnails.. but gigolo is a GUI to mount shares..
<nick07> thx, i will check it out
<holstein> nick07: fire up gigolo, and connect.. should take about 40 seconds to "check it out"
<nick07> yep works.. thanks
<xubuntu136> holstein https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<holstein> nick07: do you get thumbnails like you want that way?
<holstein> xubuntu136: i think you are dealing with a different issue.. i think you are dealing with device support being pulled from the kernel
<holstein> xubuntu136: i dont think you have a bug with the kernel.. i think its just been removed
<xubuntu136> mm ok... help
<xubuntu136> please
<xubuntu136> im trying with an usb wireless mouse still nothing
<xubuntu136> when i try to do the evtest it shows not found
<holstein> xubuntu136: have you tested the wireless mouse on another machine to make sure its functioning properly? have you tested usb?
<xubuntu136> yes it does is a plug n play
<holstein> xubuntu136: what does that mean?
<holstein> xubuntu136: "plug n play"?
<xubuntu136> i suspect that the buttons dont work ether
<holstein> what buttons?
<holstein> xubuntu136: does USB work?
<holstein> and doesn the usb mouse work on another machine?
<xubuntu136> that no software required, just plug it into any wondos and would work
<holstein> xubuntu136: so, it works in windows? normally? correct?
<xubuntu136> well the left right click
<holstein> xubuntu136: it, being the usb mouse?
<holstein> xubuntu136: what?
<holstein> xubuntu136: lets start fresh.. right now
<xubuntu136> yes
<xubuntu136> yes mouse works in other computer
<holstein> xubuntu136: does the USB mouse work as expected in windows?
<holstein> ok
<holstein> xubuntu136: does USB work in the xubuntu installation?
<holstein> you have use a USB stick? or other USB device?
<xubuntu136> usb wireles plug and play mouse works on other computers
<holstein> xubuntu136: plug and play is something to do with windows?
<holstein> xubuntu136: windows support is *totally* irrelevant in linux
<xubuntu136> the usb port in the laptop has power
<holstein> xubuntu136: the vendor is always welcome and encouraged to support linux, but sometimes, the devices dont/cant work
<xubuntu136> mouse lights up/ workd but cursor doenst move
<holstein> xubuntu136: power would work if you had no os on the machine
<holstein> xubuntu136: do you have a USB stick?
<xubuntu136> i dont think i do
<holstein> xubuntu136: plug in the mouse, and open a terminal and run "lsusb"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu136> ok. bus 001device 001 id 1d6b:001 linux foundation 1.1 root hub
<xubuntu136> bus 001 device 003: id 04f2:0210 chicony electronics co. ltd
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> xubuntu136: use a pastebin
<holstein> unless that is all
<xubuntu136> you mean paste copy. is a different computer
<holstein> xubuntu136: im asking you to open a terminal.. run the command "lsusb", without the quotes.. then, copy and paste that to a pastebin.. and give me the link to the pastebin
<xubuntu136> is a mistery. question, could i get to applications from terminal
<holstein> xubuntu136: what is a mystery?
<holstein> xubuntu136: what applications?
<xubuntu136> or with the keyboard keys, i read that i could activate the mouse or trackpad
<holstein> xubuntu136: correct.. thats what i menat when i said "check the bios and function keys" earlier
<holstein> meant*
<xubuntu136> i run lsubs, the result is what i typed above
<holstein> xubuntu136: you should see a keyboard shortcut specific to that device..
<xubuntu136> device 001 and device 003
<holstein> xubuntu136: what would you like to troubleshoot?
<xubuntu136> ? not following. ok i disconected mouse typed lsusb
<xubuntu136> got device 001 linux foundation 1.1 root hub
<holstein> xubuntu136: we are discussing several things.. your touchpad, usb, and some new mouse.. and maybe keyboard shortcuts. what would you like to look at?
<holstein> xubuntu136: if 11.10 works, i might just install that, and use it
<xubuntu136> i plug mouse to usb type lsusb and get also device 003
<holstein> xubuntu136: correct.. i dont see that mouse.. so is that the mouse that is not supported? or the usb?.. and i can help troubleshoot further, but where would you like to go?
<xubuntu136> oh ok. how could i enter applications from a computer with no mouse?
<holstein> xubuntu136: i use kupfer.. or gnome-do
<holstein> !info kuper
<ubottu> Package kuper does not exist in quantal
<xubuntu136> the mouse is there. device 003 chiconey electronics
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (quantal), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<holstein> xubuntu136: do you have access to another mouse? *any* usb mouse?
<xubuntu136> mm ok, so i type... info kupfer?
<xubuntu136> no all other mice are old cable style, no outlet for them
<holstein> xubuntu136: i have several USB mice that i got for free to $3 us
<holstein> xubuntu136: you can read about kupfer there, and decide if you want/need it
<holstein> i would want a mouse, and we still dont know why niether of your devices are working
<xubuntu136> :) funy.
<holstein> xubuntu136: funny?
<holstein> xubuntu136: what would i do? load up a 12.10/12.04 live CD and test
<xubuntu136> well i cannot golooking form mice right now. pretty sure this one works
<xubuntu136> i have the live disk, is in.
<xubuntu136> i booted from hdd
<xubuntu136> how would you test
<holstein> xubuntu136: pretty sure? you said it worked.. correct?
<xubuntu136> yes it works
<xubuntu136> it works in other pcs, and notebook detects and powers it
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would try other usb ports.. i would test the batteries
<xubuntu136> in windows, with SUPER key you can open start+programs+devices and so on
<xubuntu136> anything like that with xubuntu
<xubuntu136> and obscure key combo that would take me to programs or applications?
<holstein> xubuntu136: sure.. lspci list. there are hardware managers/lists
<holstein> xubuntu136: kupfer provides that for me
<holstein> xubuntu136: or gnome-do
<xubuntu136> i tried both usb ports, thing powers up, batteries ok
<holstein> xubuntu136: i would want a mouse.. and you can have a mouse too
<xubuntu136> mmm well. to get to terminal i press SUPER and t
<xubuntu136> really funny :)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install kupfer
<holstein> xubuntu136: what is funny?
<xubuntu136> ok wait a sec let me see
<holstein> you will want a mouse..
<xubuntu136> i have a mouse
<xubuntu136> a good one
<holstein> xubuntu136: you will want to get it working in xubuntu*
<xubuntu136> i want it to work or the trackpad anything
<xubuntu136> yes
<xubuntu136> ok wait
<holstein> xubuntu136: sure.. and we can choose one, and work on that
<xubuntu136> E:unable to locate kupfer
<holstein> xubuntu136: i dont think that machie is online.. or getting upgrades
<xubuntu136> i got the same with evtest, E:unable to locate kupfer
<holstein> xubuntu136:right..
<xubuntu136> well it said it was, when i wired it in
<holstein> xubuntu136: open a terminal.. and run "ping -c 8 google.com"
<holstein> it?
<holstein> xubuntu136: what is the output of the above ping command?
<holstein> 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7011ms is what im looking for
<xubuntu136> bad number of packets to transmit
<holstein> xubuntu136: ping *anything*
<xubuntu136> when in connected with wire to the router
<holstein> xubuntu136: test your connection.. however you want to do that
<nick07> yes, it works!!
<xubuntu136> mmm i dont like this.i typed: "ping anything"
<holstein> nick07: cheers.. if that comes up in the future, about thumbnails, i'll know
<xubuntu136> there is a nonstoping: 64 bytes from anything (67.63..........
<holstein> xubuntu136: control+c will top
<holstein> stop*
<xubuntu136> icmp_req...................
<holstein> ping -c 8 google.com
<xubuntu136> great. thanks im guessing im online
<holstein> xubuntu136: lets *not* guess.. run that command.. "ping -c 8 google.com".. what is the output? 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss ?
<xubuntu136> ok is good same things
<holstein> xubuntu136: run this.. sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu136> yes 64 bytes from google.com...............
<xubuntu136> wow
<xubuntu136> working
<xubuntu136> lots of pacakges
<holstein> then.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu136> 100% 33 packages bzip2 0 B
<holstein> xubuntu136: then, reboot, after taking all upgrades and test
<xubuntu136> no yet
<holstein> xubuntu136: no yet?
<xubuntu136> reading package list
<xubuntu136> done
<holstein> xubuntu136: correct.. *after* that.. run this *exact* command.. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> *then*, reboot, and test...
<xubuntu136> ok working
<xubuntu136> continue  y/n im guesing y
<xubuntu136> a mesage showed top right updates available before
<holstein> xubuntu136: you will need to continue in order to recieve the upgrades that i am suggesting you take
<xubuntu136> ok im listening
<holstein> xubuntu136: ignore the other message
<holstein> xubuntu136: dont open any other package managers
<xubuntu136> man, you are good.
<holstein> xubuntu136: we do what we can here... hopefully you will get an upgrade that will provide/fix support for one of your pointing devices
<xubuntu136> it says done.
<holstein> xubuntu136: so, reboot and test
<xubuntu136> mm rebbot+enter?
<holstein> xubuntu136: sudo reboot will work
<xubuntu136> wait, unpaking replacements...
<holstein> xubuntu136: it should take a while... the upgrades
<xubuntu136> ok then sudo reboot, got it. i thank you. i really apreciate this.
<xubuntu136> holstein i got to go to work, but thanks again, i posted in ubuntufourms as yellowmans :)
<holstein> xubuntu136: test after the upgrade, and come back when you want
<holstein> cheers
<xubuntu136> i will talk to you later
<servantes> Hey guys, I am running xubuntu on an old AMD64 with 1GB of ram. The system can use SATA drives, but the HDD is currently on ATA/IDE. The machine runs completely fine with one exception, when running apt/dpkg the computer slows down to a complete crawl, where everything lags seconds behind, typing, mouse gestures, etc
<servantes> Might there be some way to remedy this?
<servantes> I've never seen it lag so bad doing other intensive tasks, it is a little odd
<servantes> But it's deffinitely eating up the HDD i/O running apt/dpkg
<holstein> i would just use the hard drive more carefully
<servantes> carefully?
<servantes> I am completely idle, upgrading or even installing a single package kills the system
<servantes> How much more "careful" can I be?
<servantes> Only thing running is a terminal
<holstein> running apt is not idle.. thats where i read that you are having the issues.. is that not true?
<servantes> im saying running apt while idle
<servantes> ie. not doing anything else
<servantes> And yes, apt and dpkg is what slows the system to a halt. Kinda hard to a use a distro without any way to install or update applications
<holstein> servantes: i would probably just choose to do package management when that behavior would be acceptable.. i might use something like nmon via ssh to check and see wht is going on with the disk IO
<servantes> eh alright
<holstein> servantes: you can always use tty to do package managment.. i might also look at cat /proc/interrupts
<servantes> ofc, I only use tty to do package management
<servantes> I never use GUI
<holstein> i suppose there could be something with a hard disk controller sharing irq with graphics
<servantes> yup
<holstein> i might try other kernels.. even if from a live CD
<freedomrun> servantes what is the chipset?
<servantes> Crappy ATI IGP, Xpress 200
<servantes> ie X300 GFX
<freedomrun> nice
<freedomrun> cpu?
<servantes> AMD64 3500+
<freedomrun> ok
<servantes> its the slowest machine I have, but atm the only machine
<servantes> Im getting a free Thinkpad T500 tomorrow. 8GB of ram, Core2Duo 2.53Ghz
<freedomrun> do you have non-free firmwares and xubuntu-restricted extras installed?
<servantes> nah, this doesnt use any nonfree firmware
<servantes> it uses the radeon driver
<servantes> But I do have extras installed
<freedomrun> that is fine
<servantes> yup
<servantes> I was thinking of using ionice or something on the process
<servantes> To back it down a bit
<servantes> I forgot the specific nice app for HDD i/o
<freedomrun> install nonfree too just for case and install microcode fix to se if it shows the differences
<servantes> microcode fix?
<freedomrun> yep
<servantes> what pkg?
<freedomrun> microcode in your case sudo apt-get install amd64-microcode
<servantes> k
<freedomrun> but that will require reboot
<servantes> and what nonfree firmware package?
<servantes> thats fine
<freedomrun> what partition type u have there?
<servantes> I was honestly considering installing a custom kernel
<servantes> btrfs and ext4 /boot
<freedomrun> well there you go
<servantes> hmm?
<freedomrun> btrfs could be an problem
<servantes> ext4 for everything was equally as slow
<freedomrun> what HD?
<servantes> btrfs is generally faster
<servantes> Its a ATA100, as I said above
<freedomrun> yes if you have RAM buffers act
<servantes> my ram isnt being all used actually
<holstein> yeah.. i would try and test without btrfs and see
<freedomrun> no I mean the plate not the perifery
<servantes> k
<servantes> I think this drive has 8MB cache
<servantes> tho it may only 2
<freedomrun> eg Seagate (model)
<freedomrun> ??
<servantes> Its a maxtor
<servantes> 200GB
<servantes> Curious, do you think an install onto SATA drive hooked up via USB2.0 may be faster?
<freedomrun> have you checked the dmesg? what comes back from: uname -a?
<servantes> I nnoticed the install on my flash drive was pretty speedy
<servantes> Linux shitpaq 3.5.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 8 23:18:20 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<freedomrun> could be
<servantes> I have tons of SATA laptop drives
<servantes> And usb adapters
<freedomrun> it depends on how your mobo handles it and how good drivers did fit on it
<freedomrun> servantes, jump of 3.5 it`s a buggy one
<servantes> And I didnt see anything fishy in dmesg
<servantes> too?
<servantes> This was the latest kernel
<servantes> in the normal repos
<freedomrun> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0 could be better
<servantes> sure
<servantes> if I had a repo with a prebuilt kernel
<freedomrun> don`t forget microcode package
<servantes> Im not in the mood for building atm
<servantes> yup
<servantes> Does someone have a ppa with recent kernels?
<freedomrun> you have search the launchpad for "quantal-quassi-rolling"
<servantes> k
<servantes> thx
<Unit193> servantes: No kernels outside of the main repo will be supported, but liquorix should be switching to 3.8 soon.
<freedomrun> you`ll get fine 3.8.x from there
<servantes> I dont care about "supported" kernel
<servantes> heh
<servantes> I've been using linux for 12 years, plenty of time to get by on my own
<freedomrun> yeah waiting for supported ones you might get old
<servantes> ofc
<servantes> supported = 3.5
<servantes> I had Arch on this machine recently, and it never lagged like this.
<servantes> And that was murderFS (reiser :P)
<Unit193> FWIW, I have a 1G, slow HDD, computer with EXT4 and it doesn't hang like this.
<servantes> Like I said, I alreayd tried with ext4
<servantes> same results
<freedomrun> ext4 rules
<servantes> meh
<freedomrun> btrfs is in dev and hungry like an wolf
<servantes> I prefer XFS on servers, and btfs on desktops.  But ext has always been fine also
<freedomrun> 1GB of RAM is not enuf
<servantes> could be the case
<freedomrun> belive me I know
<servantes> Like I said, this is the oldest machine I have
<servantes> But, I had btrfs on it running Arch, and pacman never made it lag like that
<freedomrun> I had OpenSolaris on 2GB and that was ZFS a bit more quality of an File system than BTRFS is
<servantes> ya zfs is nice
<freedomrun> well maybe you have hit the bug in ubuntu/s way of packaging btrfs
<WalterN> can systems boot from btrfs?
<servantes> yes
<servantes> grub2 supports it
<WalterN> oh nice
<servantes> grub1 would need to be patched
<servantes> just like grub1 used to have to be patched for xfs, etc
<freedomrun> anyway servantes for simple home machine or laptop go with ext4 .. less problems
<servantes> meh
<servantes> If I cant get it a little better, I will dd the install over to an USB SATA drive
<servantes> I think that should make a good difference
<servantes> For all I know this fucking thing could be at DMA66
<bazhang> no cursing servantes
<servantes> meh
<servantes> freedomrun, i aint seeing a kernel in quassi rolling
<servantes> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/quantal-quasi-rolling/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<freedomrun> hmm strange
<freedomrun> you don`t need it then go to http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/linux-kernel-3-8-1-releasedhow-to-install-upgrade-in-ubuntu-12-10/ to get an idea
<servantes> k
<servantes> I know how make kernels, I just have a headache atm, dont really feel like looking at a menuconfig screen
<freedomrun> servantes, or just jump here and pickup more recent one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<servantes> lol
<servantes> k
<freedomrun> tc bbl
<xubuntu676> hi
<xubuntu676> is there a guide to installing xubuntu
<xubuntu676> ?
<Krizuu> Hi,
<Krizuu> Is there a package to nvidia display drivers ?
<bekks> Yes, nvidia-current e.g.
<Krizuu> ty :)
<Krizuu> long time since last used a debian based
<scottbomb> Testing Xubuntu ISO. I closed the lid on the laptop. It didn't suspend but when I opened the lid, the screensaver is activated and wants a password. It won't accept the correct password. I think I need to file a bug but I don't know what package causes this. Anyone here know?
<skellat> xscreensaver
<scottbomb> ok thanks
<Pizza90> hi all, trying to installing windows 7 on my laptop where i have ubuntu i overwrote ubuntu thinking it would have been smart doing a "clean installation" well after that i tried to run windows and it tells me "error unknown filesystem grub rescue" :( i read it's a problem of grup that removed something can someone help me please?
<IdleOne> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> Pizza90: ^^
<n-iCe> hi
<Pizza90> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pizza90> LOL
<Pizza90> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<GermainZ> Would anyone know of some app that allows showing/hiding windows using shortcuts?
<GermainZ> I couldn't find such an option in Compiz's settings.
<Pizza90> how is possible that a version of ubuntu/xubuntu with an older kernel recognizes my bluetooth and a newer one doesnt?should not a newer kernel be more rich in fact of compatibility??
<knome> Pizza90, sometimes there are regression and sometimes old hardware support is dropped so one doesn't need to maintain so much code just for the compatibility for few devices (less prone to bugs too)
<IdleOne> that doesn't mean that you shouldn't report a bug on launchpad.net
<Pizza90> Oh i see
<Pizza90> well my hardware is 2 years old i think not so old
<Pizza90> however i am "forced" to switch back to windows because skype for linux sucks and because thunar hangs every first time i use it :/ (it's a known bug but it's very annoying)
<GermainZ> You could use a VM
<GermainZ> As for Thunar, Linux is all about choice.
<Pizza90> Using a vm for skype doesnt sound a good idea to me, too bad that linux in general has some limitations (mainly caused by others parties)
<GermainZ> I personally use a VM for two apps.
<GermainZ> Alright, found a solution to what I wanted. I can basically use wmctrl to raise the window I want (by using its class, for example), and assign the command to a keyboard shortcut or a mouse position (Compiz supports the latter as well))
<Belial> anyone know where i can find a monochrome xubuntu or xfce logo for a dark panel?
<knome> Belial, well http://xubuntu.org/marketingresources/ has the svg sources...
<ffernando> hello, I'm a Eee Pc User (1025c, Intel Atom 2600, 2GB RAM, 500HD) who just replaced it's windows 7 starter for Xubuntu 12.04
<ffernando> but my computer is sutcked at *checkin battery state... [OK]
<ffernando> no idead as how to solve this
<ffernando> all I know is something to do with the video driver
<ffernando> *no idea as how to solve this
<holstein> ffernando: i would try booting a live CD
<holstein> !nomodeset | ffernando this is something i would try
<ubottu> ffernando this is something i would try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ffernando> thank you very much, I'll chek it out
#xubuntu 2013-03-22
<xubuntu006> \o/
<xubuntu006> im alive !!!
<buttsniffer> is there a way to lock programs to a certain workspace? I've tried the 'stick' button and set the option to 'Only on this workspace' but windows keep jumping around
<buttsniffer> for example I have Firefox on one workspace, chat client on another, when I click a link in my chat client, I would like Firefox to stay on it's workspace when it loads the page
<IdleOne> buttsniffer: the ubuntu channels try and keep a family friendly atmosphere. It would be great if you could change your nick to something less potentially/possibly offensive. Thank you.
<alnwrk> sorry
<alnwrk> :D
<alnwrk> dogs nickname
<IdleOne> Didn't personally bother me but someone did say something in private. So i asked nice and you were nice about it. :)
<alnwrk> no worries
<IdleOne> anyway, don't know how to help with your question :/
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think I was in here when you asked it...
<alnwrk> is there a way to lock programs to a certain workspace? I've tried the 'stick' button and set the option to 'Only on this workspace' but windows keep jumping around
<Unit193> I've noticed that behavior, but as I don't use desktops as much, and can send it back pretty easily...
<alnwrk> it's just annoying to keep sending firefox back to it's workspace when I click links in my chat client
<alnwrk> which is actually irssi, inside tmux, maximized
<SonikkuAmerica> alnwrk: Is it because you're calling it from another workspace?
<alnwrk> SonikkuAmerica: I've never had that issue before, but I cant remember if I was running XFCE or i3
<SonikkuAmerica> What's i3?
<alnwrk> i3 is awesome that's what it is! http://i3wm.org/
<Unit193> Xombrero doesn't move to the second workspace.
<SonikkuAmerica> alnwrk: Oh wow... shiny object...
<SonikkuAmerica> Xfce 4.10 has no problem with workspace jumping...
<alnwrk> yeah I'm not sure what the deal is
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I can't really get to the bottom of this until I know which DE you were using. And I have to go.
<alnwrk> "This is xfwm4 version 4.10.0 (revision cc70567) for Xfce 4.10"
<Dr^Fets> I have the same issue
<Dr^Fets> xfce 4.8
<Dr^Fets> I can't stick a frame to a workspace
<arcadia> hello?
<baizon> hi
<arcadia> i want to know if i can save my panels? backup a config file or what not, then load it for another machine?
<arcadia> im new to xfce and the main reason for switching is the customization, so i if ever i made a customization that i liked, can i save it and load again whenever i need to? (e.g. refornat my machine)
<baizon> arcadia: you can
<arcadia> okay thanks
<arcadia> ill just do my research, just wanted to clarify, just to save time
<baizon> arcadia: a hint... http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7432
<arcadia> thank you so much.
<arcadia> and one more thing, i wanted to explore more on tiling windows, can i do that using xfwm?
<arcadia> like splitting my workspace in 4 windows
<arcadia> i did the window manager>advacned>uncheck wrap workspaces
<baizon> arcadia: you mean this? http://www.iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/field/image/workspace%20switcher%20ubuntu%2011.10%20redesigned.png
<arcadia> baizon: more of like this
<arcadia> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LGcjSAPwUQA/Tq5nKFGeN-I/AAAAAAAAAbU/nXGIwKJPWBg/s1600/mydesktop.png
<arcadia> i believe this is another WM, but i was wondering if xfwm can do that?
<Unit193> That looks more like awesomewm.
<baizon> indeed, never seen such tiling
<arcadia> or xmonad? i tried searching and i got overwhelmed by information. I just new to linux
<arcadia> i tried i3 before using xfce
<arcadia> the closest thing that i did was 'aero snap' here in xfwm
<laite> arcadia: xfwm can't do real tiling of windows
<laite> If you're interested, there's quite a comprehensive table of tiling wms in archwiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<laite> most populars (I think) are indeed i3, awesome, xmonad, perhaps dwm
<baizon> arcadia: this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF76DELEpjM
<arcadia> laite: last time i tried i3, it gave me a plain desktop. haha
<laite> yeah, for some reason tiling window managers are not especially 'user friendly'
<arcadia> oooh. so i cannot do something like XFCE as my DE and i3 for wm?
<arcadia> I just dont like my windows stacking at each other
<arcadia> This might be the closest thing i can find
<arcadia> askubuntu.com/questions/122674/is-there-a-shortcut-to-tile-windows-to-left-or-right-side-of-the-screen
<arcadia> thanks guys!
<Gumby> hi all. I'm using xubuntu and was wondering if there is something similar to the mate menu in linux mint for xfce.  I've tried the mint menu but it doesnt seem to follow the rest of the panels theme/settings. Anyone have an alternative ?
<well_laid_lawn> Gumby:  you can right click the desktop for a menu
<Gumby> well_laid_lawn: thats not what I was asking
<arcadia> right click>properties?
<koegs> then what is the "mate menu"?
<arcadia> panel preferences?
<Gumby> I'm looking to an alternate menu system for a panel
<Gumby> mate menu is a linux mint menu
<koegs> Gumby: can you please show an example?
<Gumby> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-mUtA4uiXI98/T830oqE7VCI/AAAAAAAABeA/ykbabUGFHwk/s1600/linux-mint13-mate-main-menu-favorites.png
<Gumby> as much as I disliked it at first, it is quite handy to just start typing an application name in the search bar and have matches show above
<koegs> Gumby: XFCE Application Finder
<Gumby> koegs: I'd sooner just have it available via the "start" menu
<Gumby> hence my original Q if anyone knows of such a beast
<koegs> i think Super+R is more usefull, you do not need to touch the mouse :)
<arcadia> how do i remove icons in desktop?
<arcadia> okay found it
<Xxubuntu> Any idea why if ubuntu one is installed tru softwarecentre nothing apear ,no map no ./map but say is installed
<well_laid_lawn> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<xubuntu011> hello! im IT manager of a company. recently i began installing xubuntu 12.04. i already have 10 machines with that SO
<well_laid_lawn> Xxubuntu:  ^^  see if they can help
<xubuntu011> but yesterday with the last update, my computers freeze after some random few time
<well_laid_lawn> err #ubuntuone that is
<Xxubuntu> :)
<xubuntu011> anyone can help?
<xubuntu011> im reinstalling the computers...
<xubuntu011> but that cant be the solution. anyone had the same problem?
<Xxubuntu> asume you cheked the install dvd ?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu011:  are the computers all the same hardware?
<xubuntu011> no
<xubuntu011> 2 kinds
<xubuntu011> checked the install dvd? what do u mean
<Xxubuntu> md5 sum
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Xxubuntu> some can go wrong downloading  etc
<well_laid_lawn> but he had installed and updated so it won't be that
<Xxubuntu> don`t you believe that !
<xubuntu011> yesterday i just updated via update manager
<xubuntu011> no dvd
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu011:  is there one app you run on all those comps that is not from the repos?
<well_laid_lawn> or more than one?
<xubuntu011> i had freefilesync, and libreoffice not installed from the repos
<well_laid_lawn> since no one else is reporting such an issue that's where I'd look first
<xubuntu011> the computers only work for remote access with remmina
<well_laid_lawn> so it's a gui app then?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know remmina
<xubuntu011> after the update all my computers with xubuntu started to freeze
<well_laid_lawn> so it's a gui app then that's the issue?
<xubuntu011> remmina is the gui app to remote access
<xubuntu011> is there any option like windows to restore the system to a time before?
<well_laid_lawn> that narrows it down then - what doesn't remmina start?
<well_laid_lawn> there's no rollback feature that I'm aware of
<xubuntu011> the computer just freezes after some time, even if i dont open any app
<well_laid_lawn> you can install an older version of a package if you know what package is causing the fault
<xubuntu011> if i could knew...
<well_laid_lawn> so there's something running in the background
<well_laid_lawn> that causes the issue
<xubuntu011> it must be
<Xxubuntu> few ideas use taskmanager to see what is running  , i had the system was waiting for a input
<well_laid_lawn> I would try   ps aux > somefilename   then from remmina   ps aux > someotherfile    and diff the files
<well_laid_lawn> or taskmanager
<xubuntu011> can i see the history of last updates?
<Xxubuntu>  gues there be a log but don`t ask where that is
<pedor> hi, how I get the bottom panel (expandable dock)?
<GridCube> the bottom panel its a default panel pimped out
<GridCube> if you deleted it, its gone
<pedor> GridCube: really? sad to know
<ochosi> pedor: you can re-create it, it's not like it's lost forever
<GridCube> pedor, yep, you can make one again, or copy the one from the guest session to your ~/.config/xfce/panel
<pedor> ok, i'll try that, thanks
<GridCube> or make one better and greater and yourerer
<GridCube> P:
<pedor> how to make one better?
<GridCube> add a new panel, put it at the bottom and play with it
<GridCube> :D
<pedor> hehehe
<aicasn-V> i need to build a 32-bit C++/GTK app on xubuntu 64-bit. anyone know where i can get the 32-bit gtk libraries?
<GridCube> aicasn-V, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&section=all&arch=i386&keywords=gtk&searchon=names
<GridCube> ?
<aicasn-V> yes. my issue is that i cannot get apt to install them for me
<aicasn-V> eg.   apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev:i386  lists all the packages i need and then refuses to install them
<GridCube> mmmm
<aicasn-V> "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<GridCube> well do an sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<aicasn-V> it's just a bunch of libraries that, i assume, would end up in /usr/lib32 and not conflict with anything else
<GridCube> the problem is a broken dep
<xubuntu047> can I install xubuntu 13.04 inside windows with wubi?
<aicasn-V> agree. the way i'm reading it is "you need a,b,c,d but they're 32-bit packages and i'm not going to install them for you"
<GridCube> aicasn-V, then intall them manually
<GridCube> xubuntu047, you might do that, though wubi its not activelly tested by the xubuntu developers and we rely on the mainbuntu wubi testings
<GridCube> also, and this is from me, wubi its very much not recommended
<aicasn-V> that's not going to work for me. i'll have to install every single 32-bit library needed by a gtk app one at a time
<aicasn-V> surely there's a way to get my awesome package manager to do that for me, no?
<GridCube> aicasn-V, i would guess so
<xubuntu591> hello need help with a non working mouse in xubuntu 12.04, why am i having problems?
<GridCube> aicasn-V, have you read this? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/531
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu591
<ubottu> xubuntu591: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu591> installed xubuntu 12.04. pointer (mouse) does not work. fuijitsu lifebook 160G 512 ram
<aicasn-V> GridCube:  yeah. it looks like it should work but my system may be borked... :/
<xubuntu591> plug wireless mouse work for a second then quit. conected with wire yesterday installed all updates
<xubuntu591> for a non working mouse, should i log with live disk: boot from HDD or rescue a broken system?
<holstein> i usually just try live CD's til something works, then i note the kernel version and modules
<holstein> just because your hardare isnt supported doesnt mean anything is "broken".. so using a method to fix might not help
<xubuntu591> by trying live cd you mean...
<holstein> you need to see what isnt supported exactly.. is it the mouse? or the usb? is it the hardware that is bad?
<holstein> xubuntu591: i usualy try even a knoppix live CD>. i just want to see it working, and take notes
<holstein> then, seeing if functioning can help me see what i need to do to support the device
<xubuntu591> ok. well the pointer (no mouse or trackpad) in the laptop works, it worked before
<holstein> before what?
<xubuntu591> the mouse i pluged in the usb drive also works and lights up. yesterday after install pointer did not work after the updates
<xubuntu591> worked for a few seconds then neither works, altouhg usb mouse lights up
<holstein> xubuntu591: lighting up means nothing
<xubuntu591> knoppix? not familiar
<holstein> xubuntu591: if the laptop were not booting an OS.. and just powering up, it would send power to the USB ports
<holstein> that means nothing for your test case
<xubuntu591> ok.. well it gets power it lights up, it did work for a bit, i was able to move cursor
<holstein> xubuntu591: for a bit?
<xubuntu591> for a few seconds
<holstein> xubuntu591: i would expect that if the battery were bad
<xubuntu591> two questions 1.F4 is marked with a mouse. any key combo i could use to activate mouse? SUPER key +F4 or smtng like that?
<xubuntu591> bateries good, it works in other pc
<holstein> xubuntu591: that will be hardware specific..
<holstein> xubuntu591: do other usb devices work?
<xubuntu591> 2. is there a way to get to applicatios from terminal, i remember reading about changing settings, or activating mouse?
<holstein> get to applications?
<xubuntu591> yes
<GridCube> aicasn-V, can i pm you for a moment?
<holstein> if you want to type and run applications.. you can use alt+f2.. you can use kupfer, gnome-do, or synapse
<aicasn-V> GridCube: sure
<xubuntu591> should i go intu xubuntu or into recovery mode?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> you have nothing to recover.. i would see what module supported your device in 11.10 and install that in 12.04
<holstein> its not really a "recover" step, since its not broken..
<xubuntu591> ok thank you then xubuntu
<xubuntu591> holstein thanks, ok im in the run program windows, type applications?
<holstein> xubuntu591: you mean, you pressed "alt+f2" and you are asking if you type application names to run them?
<holstein> pretty sure they should auto complete there
<xubuntu591> yes. i remember reading that i can go into applications, to see/change mouse settings..?
<holstein> xubuntu591: but you would need to have a mouse first.. and so far, from what you are saying, you have a USB mouse that works for a few seconds, and a trackpad that is not showing up
<holstein> could be as simple as a key combination to enable the trackpad.. and who knows about the usb mouse,
<xubuntu591> correct, the mouse worked for a few sec. but then stopped. trackpad (pointer) dooes not work at all
<xubuntu591> i dont think buttons: right click, left click work either
<holstein> i would choose one of those (for me, the internal touchpad would be the one) and focus on it
<holstein> xubuntu591: i wouldnt worry about buttons. i would troubleshoot the entire trackpad at once
<holstein> how would i do that? i would get a live CD that a *know* works with that hardware (which you said 11.10 supported it) and get it working
<holstein> if i booted 11.10, and the trackpad doesnt work, though i *know* it used to, then i can assume its either broken, or the keyboard or bios has it disabled.. in which case, i can stop messing with setting in the installed 12.04/12.10
<holstein> if i boot 11.10 live and the trackpad is working, the i can look and see what is providing that suport and add it to 12.04/12.10
<xubuntu591> mm ok makes sense. should i go into BIOS? and check that first?
<holstein> xubuntu591: i would
<xubuntu591> ok i will do that.... but not sure where to look for mouse in bios
<holstein> xubuntu591: all bios's are different. and there might not be a "disable/enable trackpad" in bios
<holstein> xubuntu591: i wouldnt lose sleep over searching the bios.. i would move quick.. look through the pages, then just boot the iso that you know supported the device and test
<xubuntu591> it said manual, i changed it to always on
<holstein> xubuntu591: thats enough right there, likely...
<xubuntu591> but if it doesnt fix it wil get a 11.10 disk
<constantin_mike> gmorning
<GridCube> !hi | constantin_mike
<ubottu> constantin_mike: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu591> holstein no luck, i guess i will be burning that 11.10 after all
<constantin_mike> is there any way (i know i'm asking something very complicate) that, having two displays on the same computer, to use 2 different users in the same time, each on his own display, given that i have 2 mouse controllers and 2 keyboards on the same computer ? :D!!!
<constantin_mike> on xubuntu, i mean :D
<holstein> xubuntu591: thats what i would do
<holstein> constantin_mike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX is what you are looking for
<xubuntu591> mm ok thank you, then how would i go about it. boot from disk? or try ubuntu without installing?
<holstein> xubuntu591: boot it live, and test, since you say it worked in 11.10.. see that that is still the case
<holstein> xubuntu591: there is no need to waste time installing 11.10.. this is just a troubleshooting step that i would do, if i knew that the device worked in 11.10..
<xubuntu591> holstein you will not believe this. wireless mouse is working after seconde reboot
<xubuntu591> wow. :) FINALLY
<xubuntu591> an operating system
<holstein> well, youve had an operating system.. finally you are using a mouse with it
<holstein> with older hardware, sometimes you gotta tweak a bit, and patiently troubleshoot.. when driver support is not great or obvious
<xubuntu591> question. now that i have a mouse, is there anything i should be checking? pointing device, trackpad, applications?
<constantin_mike> holstein, wow thanks, that is absolutely fantastic. i asked that question more like a joke. i didn't expect this really existed. this is brilliant
<xubuntu591> network connections not detecting network. how i turn on wifi card?
<holstein> !wifi | xubuntu591
<ubottu> xubuntu591: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu591> thank you holstein
<knome> 2~
<Weber399> hey guys, I am having a weird problem
<Weber399> I tried to replace openjdk with oracle java, everything went fine. The problem is, that when I try to run java, it cannot find the file
<Weber399> But it's there. The path is set correctly all that stuff
<Weber399> *and all
<genii-around> Weber399: Did you add with update-alternatives?
<Weber399> yes. Also I am currently with a bash in the exact directory said file is located
<genii-around> Weber399: If you do: which java            what does it say?
<Weber399> if I type ls -l it even shows the damn file. I changed it's permission to 777 and still not working
<Weber399> jdk1.7.0_17
<genii-around> Weber399: What is the result of:  ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<genii-around> eg: it should be something like lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Feb 26 14:53 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java
<Weber399> nope, it's saying (rough translation) access of /etc/... not possible: file or directory not found
<Weber399> I mean, even if I go into the bin folder where the java binary is located and type ./java it cannot be found
<genii-around> What says result of: sudo update-alternatives --list java
<genii-around> ( pastebin please )
<Weber399> second please
<Weber399> it's just one line, so I am gonna paste it here and translate it
<Weber399> update-alternatives: error: no alternative for java
<Weber399> I found the problem. Was my retardness. Downloaded Java in the wrong architecure.
<Weber399> brb, smashing my head against a wall
<Weber399> but thanks for your help mate.
<mbaragiola> hello, does anyone know which one is the code for binding the hotkey for turning on wireless connections in Xfce? my keyboard shows fn+F11 but Xubuntu seems to not recognize it by default. Ubuntu did
<ner0x> What can I use for webcam access?
<mbaragiola> tried rfkill unblock all but didnt work, seems like hardware disabled
<Unit193> ner0x: What about cheese
<ner0x> Unit193: Installs gnome?
<Unit193> mbaragiola: Think you're missing a program?
<Unit193> ner0x: No idea.
<ner0x> Unit193: It does.
<Unit193> And what exactly do you mean by "webcam access"?  Images would do?
<Unit193> Heck if you basically just want a mirror, vlc.
<ner0x> Unit193: I just wanted to test Skype was working. Looks like it is. (They had a test feature in the options)
<ner0x> Thanks though. :)
<mbaragiola> Unit193: perhaps?
<mbaragiola> which one should i look?
<Unit193> Brand of computer?
<mbaragiola> is not that known outside my country. PositivoBGH
<mbaragiola> it has UEFI
<mbaragiola> it came with Windows 8
<Unit193> And what exactly did  rfkill list  have anywho?
<mbaragiola> is not listing wifi nor wlan
<Unit193> Alright, standard lspci output?   And you do in fact have the driver?
<mbaragiola> how do I know if I have the driver?
<mbaragiola> http://pastebin.com/vtEn0yMC
<Unit193> You can pull up Software Sources > Additional Drivers.
<mbaragiola> thats my lspci output
<mbaragiola> will do
<mbaragiola> Additional Drivers is blank
<mbaragiola> but most of my hardware is Intel
<mbaragiola> I have nonfree off, should I turn it on?
<Unit193> Well, firmware-realtek is in my repos, but not main.  If you are wired to the internet Additional Drivers should actually find it, at least I think.
<Unit193> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<mbaragiola> thanks Unit193 :)
<Vadragash> hi there
<Vadragash> I had a question if anyone has a second
<Vadragash> Where can I access the repositored for xubuntu and/or find a list of what's in them?
<Vadragash> repository*
#xubuntu 2013-03-23
<Vadragash> ....yeah, thanks  a lot.
<Unit193> Total package names: 52501 (1,050 k), oooor not.
<TIMAA> hello I'm having some issues with my mouse disapearing well its over a video or picture
<birchdragon> hi
<TIMAA> hello I'm having some issues with my mouse disapearing well its over a video or picture
<gr1m> heeeello
<gr1m> hey guise
<gr1m> heyquise?
<Ormus> Hello. How do I set up the sound system? I installed Enlightenment DR17 and I realized sound stopped working
<Ormus> alsa seems to be ok, but still no sound given.
<Ormus> probably related to pulseaudio
<Ormus> i tried to kill the daemon but says process is inexistant
<Ormus> then i tried to start and it fails
<xubuntu102> z
<xubuntu102> compaq cq58-305ew
<xubuntu102> installation in progress...
<GridCube> :)
<Ormus> hi
<Ormus> sound completely stopped here... it looks like the pulseaudio is at fault
<Guest41806> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Guest41806
<ubottu> Guest41806: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jaydubs> Hello, my system is not booting correctly. I wanted to turn verbose boot on / quite off, so i boot off a live usb, then edited /etc/default/grub/ , chrooted to the drive i was trying to fix, and did update-grub. but it is looking for other things mounted. I could try to mount them - but this doesnt seem like the correct way to do this. Please advise. Thanks!
<holstein> i would revert to my backed up grub and start over
<holstein> jaydubs: you dont need to chroot in from a live CD to show grub..
<jaydubs> how can i debug the boot process? I need to turn quite off somehow. How can I do this if it is not from a live CD? And how do you commit changes to grub without 'update-grub' (which without chroot would not be on the right system)
<koegs> jaydubs: you could try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu051> hi
<holstein> koegs: you can /join #ubuntu where jaydubs is cross-posting
<kgb> a little help, pls; which skype to use, this one? http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/to-install-skype-4-0-0-8-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<darmang> yes
<kgb> you think that repo is ok?? is it the *official* one?
<darmang> you could always download skype for linux from the main website
<darmang> I am in Africa so my Internet is a bit limited at the moment
<kgb> right, but their version seems old and other places are updated/not updated; for some reason i got confused, just thought i'd ask
<koegs> kgb: this will install skype from the official partner repo, so thats ok
<kgb> koegs: yea sounds good, tnx! :)
<kgb> *guys
<koegs> kgb: you will get 4.1.0.20 currently
<kgb> kk
<kgb> .. even from the repo, or from the site, there isn't for Quantal; skype 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 seems to be for 12.04 only (and no amd64)
<kgb> ah well
<len-1304> kgb the 32bit version should run fine on a 64 bit machine.
<kgb> len-1304: tnx, yeah.. it's just a bit of stress, since they removed that cool-old version 2 for an *updated* one... which is no longer updated :(
<koegs> kgb: after using the line from your link, you just need to use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install skype"
<kgb> they should've left the old one.. and just put the new one in a repo, or something :f
<kgb> koegs: got it, ty
<kgb> nope, the partner repo just destroyed the entire xubuntu 12.10 system xD activated and installed 100s of things and it's not working properly (fresh install); just a heads-up
<kgb> bb gonna take me hours to clean up
<koegs> kgb: i am sorry, but that is not normal :)
<koegs> activating the partner repository normally does not install anything "itself"
<xubuntu175> tried to load xbuntu 12.0.4 on a dell latitude d600.  it gives me a messeage that i need a version for a kernal that supports I686 cpu.   where do i find that
<holstein> xubuntu175: on the site.. you might have downloaded the 64bit version.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/ the x86 one
<xubuntu175> it is. do i need the 32
<holstein> xubuntu175: you need the x86 one i mentioned and linked to above
<xubuntu175> thank you and have a blessed day
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<xubuntu207> hello all!  i'm trying xubuntu beta 1 out.  i cannot get flash to play in firefox.
<holstein> !13.04 | xubuntu175
<ubottu> xubuntu175: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu207> the xubuntu-restricted-extras is installed.
<holstein> xubuntu175: i use the google-chrome browser, since that is the only current version of flash for linux.. not chromium
<holstein> xubuntu207: ^^
<xubuntu207> i'll give it a try...
<xubuntu980> hello
<GermainZ> Can I get Thunar to display sizes in KiB/MiB?
<SunStar> View menu -> status bar?
<GermainZ> It's displayed in KB/MB
<SunStar> oh i got ya
<GermainZ> (factors of 1000 instead 1024)
<xubuntu328> heello, NYONE CAN HELP ME GET MY WIRELESS CARD WORKING?
<GermainZ> Why caps?
<xubuntu328> sorry
<GermainZ> Oh, you missed the a.
<GermainZ> What's the problem?
<xubuntu328> i installed 12.04, trackpad is not working, nor is wireles card, nor youtube
<GermainZ> For youtube you need flash, I think it comes with restricted-extras
<GermainZ> Your wireless card isn't detecteD?
<xubuntu328> well no, i checked in conections is not showing.
<xubuntu328> and its not lighted up either
<GermainZ> If you're using a laptop, make sure you didn't disable it. Some have a hard shortcut to do that.
<xubuntu328> yes its and old notebook, still pretty novice with xubuntu
<xubuntu328> germainz do yo know hw to get to settings for conections?
<GermainZ> Is it even detected?
<GermainZ> Run this: "sudo lshw -C network"
<GermainZ> Wait a bit and it should output a few lines.
<GermainZ> If you don't understand, you can paste to a pastebin (e.g. pastie.org or pastebin.com), but not here, please.
<GermainZ> if you don't understand the output *
<xubuntu328> ok one second
<xubuntu328> i dont wknow how to paste bin, only copy paste :) i can type fast thou
<GermainZ> Copy paste to pastebin.com and share the link.
<xubuntu328> ctrl+c is not copying
<GermainZ> Ctrl+Shift+C
<xubuntu328> anyways is detecting the ethernet interface, but i guess not the wireless card
<GermainZ> Ctrl+C is used to break commands when using the Terminal.
<GermainZ> What's the manufacturer of your wireless card?
<xubuntu328> airlink 101
<GermainZ> Does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1671562
<xubuntu328> itried pastebin.om ctr+shift+v but did not copy
<GermainZ> Ctrl+C or Ctrl+V unless you're in the terminal.
<GermainZ> you only use Shift when in the terminal.
<xubuntu328> ok
<xubuntu328> ok it is in pastebin
<GermainZ> Could you share the link?
<xubuntu328> one seond first time using it
<xubuntu328> http://pastebin.com/qcuQkiXB gemainz
<GermainZ> GermainZ *
<GermainZ> Did you check the link I gave you?
<xubuntu328> im checking it
<T0rtik> Ôèãà ñå)
<xubuntu328> works out of the box, untweaked with linux restricted kernel.. ?
<xubuntu328> mm how do i check if the conection is on?, it worked before.
<GermainZ> Connection?
<xubuntu328> mm well, if the port is getting power, if i (or xubuntu) did not turn it off
<GermainZ> lspci?
<xubuntu328> is not even blinking
<xubuntu328> on terminal
<xubuntu328> on terminal?
<T0rtik> Hello
<xubuntu328> hello
<xubuntu328> anyone can help me set up a pci wireles card
<Unit193> !Realtek | xubuntu328
<ubottu> xubuntu328: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<xubuntu328> thank you realtek
<T0rtik> who worked with Node.js?
<xubuntu328> where can i check my internet conections? or internet settings?
<SunStar> click on the network indicator near the clock
<a27x64sy> Or, Settings Manager>Network Connections
<xubuntu328> thank you
<xubuntu328> if my wireless card is not blinking, does it mean is off? can i turn it on somehow?
<a27x64sy> Some laptops have an on/off button for WiFi
<SunStar> http://docs.xubuntu.org/internet-networks.html
<xubuntu328> this one does not. my wireles card that works and was detected with 11.10 is not deteted in 12.04 under wireless network connections
<SunStar> see documentation
<xubuntu328> ok sunstar thanks
<xubuntu825> xubuntu 328 is now xubuntu825
<a27x64sy> 825, if you run ifconfig do you see a section titled wlan0 or something similar?
<well_laid_lawn> if it's not up you need to run   ifconfig -a
<xubuntu825> one sec. i was runing wired conection, disconected and restarting
<xubuntu825> one link said that xubuntu ewill use wired first
<xubuntu825> ok the lights on the card are not on, not blinking. a27x64sy, do i ran ifconfig from terminal?
<a27x64sy> yes, run ifconfig in the terminal
<xubuntu825> one section etho ethernet and one lo looback. no wlan
<CrazyArseMutt> what determines xubuntu speed?
<xubuntu825> ok well_laid_lawn same thing
<CrazyArseMutt> hey well_laid_lawn you work in landscaping?
#xubuntu 2013-03-24
<xubuntu825> is there a setting, that makes me turn on wireless card?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu825:  you probably don't have a module loaded for the wifi card - seen the wifi docs?
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyArseMutt:  my middle name is Lawnton
<xubuntu825> ok thanks. sudo lshw -C network does not give me (un)claimed dis or enabled
<xubuntu825> maybe i should check bios?
<xubuntu825> well laid lawn, i check the documents but theres no info there. how do i find a module for the card
<xubuntu825> iwconfig gives me: no wireless extensions etho no wireless extensions. bios?
<well_laid_lawn> lspci should show the card
<a27x64sy> does "lspci | grep Network" list your wireless adapter?
<xubuntu825> you are right. it shows Ali corp..... air link
<xubuntu825> lspci | grep network or Network do not show anything
<xubuntu825> mm, ok could it be a bug, a mising driver, or should i go into bios?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd get the full name for it and have a google to see how well it is supported
<xubuntu825> it worked previously. i change the bios settings and my mouse started working. but ill google it
<well_laid_lawn> maybe check the bios and see if it is enabled then
<well_laid_lawn> if you dualboot with windows sometimes the wifi gets shut off when you quit windows afaik
<xubuntu825> thanks let me do that first
<xubuntu825> where would a wireless card be located? im in advance: internal devices, pci, cpu, usb?
<well_laid_lawn> bioses can vary - I'd guess pci
<xubuntu825> no luck bios did not fix it. what would you do next?
<xubuntu825> i would like to have wireless, cause trackpad does not work either, but i will i figure that later
<well_laid_lawn> like I suggested - get the full device name from lspci and see if it is supported - pastebin lspci output xubuntu825
<xubuntu825> ok i will one sec
<xubuntu825> pastebin.com/RFvFaNA4
<xubuntu825> pastebin.com/FRvFANA4 sorry
<well_laid_lawn> there's no wifi card listed there - I thought you said it showed in lspci ?
<well_laid_lawn> second link fails
<ner0x> Anyway to get the files off one.ubuntu.com without having to install the entire app?
<Cheri703> ner0x: go to the site, log in, download?
<ner0x> Cheri703: They do it one by one...
<xubuntu825> mm let me check well laid lawn
<xubuntu825> mm i gues you are correct i thought ALi corporation might be Airlink
<xubuntu825> gues your right
<xubuntu825> i dont know where to turn now
<Cheri703> ner0x: you didn't specify that you wanted it in one lump. why don't you want the app? That'd be the easiest way
<ner0x> Cheri703: I can but just didn't want to go through the install.
<Cheri703> ok
<xubuntu341> hi there, new to xubuntu and xfce in general. just had a quick question.
<xubuntu341> the default, xscreensaver lock screen is hideous. is there anyway to have lightdm handle the lock screen?
<xubuntu341> i've looked around, and the best solution i've found is the gnome-screensaver lock screen, but there is no way (that I could find at least) to configure it
<donnie> So I'm trying to learn about Swap. I read that I can use a thumb drive as temp swap space for certain projects that use more 'ram' and will greatly increase the performance over all... True or false? I have a 16gb flashdrive. I don't mind formatting for swap for certain things and performance boost
<donnie> Ooh. What if I used an old 30gb as a swap drive... would that do anything? :D
<GridCube> not really
<len-1304> Swap is slow. It will not improve performance for the most part.
<len-1304> Swap will keep the OS from tossing out some app at random in an OOM situation
<GridCube> unless you do like a gazillion transactions on a huge server that needs lots of memory for some reason
<len-1304> An old 30G drive is likely to be slower than a newer larger drive
<len-1304> You will notice that Ubuntu tries to put the swap at the outside of the disk, not the center.
<len-1304> That is because the highest transfer rate is on the outside half of the drive.
<len-1304> A compressed ram drive will speed up things some what compared to drive swap (not enough for audio :) )
<CrazyArseMutt> is the i386 the 32bit download?
<len-1304> But it will also be like getting a bit more ram and when you hit the ram wall things will not quite stop dead as they do when the app you are using hit swap.
<len-1304> CrazyArseMutt, yes i386 is 32bit
<CrazyArseMutt> thanks
<ner0x> Cheri703: ca-certs were broken. That's why it wouldn't work. lol
<xubuntu825> anybody with old bus cards experience? xubuntu doenst detect mine
<xubuntu624> hello i downloaded drive (.zip) extension for a non operative bus card. how do i extract the file?
<xubuntu624> where to
<holstein> depends really.. i would just extract it and see if there is a readme
<xubuntu624> holstein hey, is yellowmans. you helped me before. non working mouse
<holstein> xubuntu624: cheers
<xubuntu624> well trackpad still doesnt work, but got wireless usb mouse working, cheers
<xubuntu624> ive been researching about the wireless card that is not working either, and came accross an article that said to download a drvier from realtek
<holstein> xubuntu624: i would put in the card.. run lspci, see what the id is, and just search the forums
<xubuntu624> ive been doing that, nothing, it doesnt even detect it. no lights no blinking, nothing.
<xubuntu624> ive been trying for a few hours. lspci shows a cardbus bridge but not the card i have
<holstein> xubuntu624: does that card work in any other machine? does any card work in that machine?
<xubuntu624> it did worked before, with 11.10. im not sure that it worked before i think it did worked with 12.04
<xubuntu624> but i plug the machine with wire for the updates, and has not worked since
<holstein> xubuntu624: i would load up the live CD that it worked with and test it
<holstein> xubuntu624: you can boot the older kernel and check then
<holstein> if you feel a kernel upgrade "broke" it
<xubuntu624> would i choose "fix a broken system" from the live disk?
<holstein> i would boot the live desktop
<xubuntu624> i think the xbuntu 12.04 has only install, fix a broken system, load from hard disk, options
<holstein> xubuntu624: nope.. you can "try without installing"
<holstein> xubuntu624: make sure you are booting the live CD
<holstein> or, boot an older kernel
<xubuntu624> mm. i had another disk that had the try w/o installing but this one doesnt, unless is hidden somewhere
<holstein> xubuntu624: they all do.. you see an "install" option? otherwise, im pretty certain, you are *not* booting the CD
<holstein> xubuntu624: http://mengweilu.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/04_xubuntu.jpg
<holstein> something like that ^^
<xubuntu624> the one i have is not like that
<xubuntu624> is like this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59617-Cant-install-just-sits-on-splash-screen
<xubuntu624> instead of start it says install
<holstein> xubuntu624: i would check the iso.. i would try nomodeset.. i would try tapping shift at boot and see if you see other options
<holstein> xubuntu624: thats not the live CD..
<xubuntu624> ok i will do that
<xubuntu624> ...ok.
<xubuntu624> it is..
<holstein> xubuntu624: if it is, then boot it live.. otherwise, you'll need to download a live CD, or just try booting the older kernel
<xubuntu624> ok i will try that. i thank you
<SuperLag> Anyone have trouble getting XFCE to respect the "default browser" settings? I've set it as google-chrome, but when I log back in, it's saying no default is set.
<Cheri703> SuperLag: mine did that for a while, then it stopped. I have no idea what changed.
<well_laid_lawn> are you saving the session?
<Cheri703> do you have chromium installed too?
<Cheri703> mine was weird when I had chrome and chromium. not sure that uninstalling fixed it, just that I know it was being weird with it.
<SuperLag> well_laid_lawn: saving the session?
<SuperLag> Cheri703: I have the stable Chrome installed. No Chromium.
<well_laid_lawn> yes saving the session - in the sessions and startup part of the system settings
<SuperLag> well_laid_lawn: I wasn't, no. But I just did, and rebooted... and Chrome is open.
<well_laid_lawn> does thast mean your issue is solved?
<well_laid_lawn> s/ast/at/
<SuperLag> good question
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> well... I just tried a logout / login cycle... and xfce4-session crashed
<SuperLag> nice
<SuperLag> I am using a beta version of Xubuntu, after all... so I guess I'm asking for it.
<well_laid_lawn> you play with fire you'll get burnt
<SuperLag> and no, I'm guessing the problem is *not* solved
<SuperLag> because... I'm sending the crash report on, and instead of opening Chrome, I'm getting the dialog asking me to choose the preferred web browser
<SuperLag> however, the problem seems masked to some degree... because the "remembered session" is opening Chrome
<well_laid_lawn> tried running xdg-preferred-applications from the terminal ?
<well_laid_lawn> I think that's it's name
<well_laid_lawn> xdg<tab><tab>
<SuperLag> nope, that's not one of the options
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<_genuser_> hello people. is there not a netbook edition of xubuntu or some other edition that will take less than 4G of space to install?
<_genuser_> trying to install it as fullblown on a 4G usb stick. along with grub etc on usb.
<_genuser_> 64-bit installation requires 4.4G
<SunStar> nope
<SunStar> there is the alternate install disk
<SunStar> that needs like 2.2 i think
<_genuser_> the alternate install disk will install the regular but with less packages?
<SunStar> i havent used it
<SunStar> you may want to look into knoppix
<_genuser_> hmmm, alternate does say it only requires 2G on disk to install. but it only downloads via torrent.
<SunStar> what i did when i didnt have enough drive space was make a live disk, delete the peristence file (casper) and replace it with an ext2 partition and run it like that
<_genuser_> I tried exactly that but, the Universal USB installer has a problem creating live stick with 12.10 packages. And unetbootin has other issues with this specific version.
<_genuser_> ok found alternate installation disk. that should work.
<Simon[RW]> I need to install an OS on my family's laptop. they will use it for watching movies, making office documents and presentations, and surfing the web. I've had it with Win 7, so I decided to try Linux. would Xubuntu 12.10 x64 be good?
<Spike29> Simon[RW]: yes, but Xubuntu 12.04 is even better, because it is a Long-Term-Support version (supported till April 2015) :-)
<Simon[RW]> oh, I've already downloaded the image
<Simon[RW]> think it would be better if I download 12.04?
<Spike29> Simon[RW]: Xubuntu 12.10 is supported till April 2014, but it's still ok to install on a laptop
<Simon[RW]> yeah, sure, I hope LibreOffice or whatever will be compatible with basic .docx
<baizon> +1 for 12.04
<Simon[RW]> okay, I trust you guys, downloading 12.04 now
<Simon[RW]> also, can I use a live USB for the installation?
<Spike29> sure
<Simon[RW]> is UNetbootin any good?
<leoquant> yes Simon[RW]
<Simon[RW]> okay, I'll let you know when I've installed it
<Simon[RW]> then we can go on
<abderraouf> hi
<abderraouf> Hello
<abderraouf> There are two proposals to improve Xubuntu
<abderraouf> One:
<abderraouf> Director files property add make each executable files. And not only a particular file type.
<abderraouf> Two:
<abderraouf> Add graphical interface to insert the proxy.
<abderraouf> Greetings from the Linux community Arab.
<Simon[RW]> so I began the installation process on the laptop
<Simon[RW]> I'm typing this from my desktop with Windows 7
<Simon[RW]> that's why my Firefox keeps crashing
<Simon[RW]> okay, xubuntu is installed, now what's the first thing I need to do?
<freedomrun> how about using it
<Simon[RW]> well
<Simon[RW]> what about that apt -get update command
<freedomrun> usage will discover the things you need
<freedomrun> you should get notification from system about that
<freedomrun> don`t worry
<freedomrun> updates are checked automaticaly
<Simon[RW]> okay, what about drivers?
<Simon[RW]> I know it's only a laptop
<Simon[RW]> but still
<freedomrun> is everything working ok?
<Simon[RW]> looks like it
<freedomrun> then don`t worry
<Simon[RW]> I'll tell you in 15 minutes, ok?
<freedomrun> :) ok
<xubuntu289> hello everyone
<freedomrun> hi
<xubuntu289> I have  a little question to you all
<xubuntu289> is there someone with 3 minutes
<xubuntu289> to clear my point, please? :-)
<freedomrun> just ask
<xubuntu289> i have my acer notebook "fried"
<freedomrun> ?!
<xubuntu289> seems that the boot can't read the Hard drive
<xubuntu289> so windows 7 doesn't start
<Simon[RW]> omg, when that happened to us, we had to buy a new hard drive
<xubuntu289> i thought i could try to use a linux distro
<xubuntu289> installed on a pen drive
<xubuntu289> to see if it's a windows problem
<xubuntu289> or the HD left me forever
<freedomrun> xubuntu289, what are you trying to say? Did you tried to install xubuntu along the windows?
<xubuntu289> no
<xubuntu289> I want to know if xubuntu is a good choice within the Linux distribution to be installed on the pendrive
<xubuntu289> to see if the HD is accessible from linux OS
<Simon[RW]> as far as I know
<Simon[RW]> it will be very laggy
<Simon[RW]> and the installation will take a long, long time
<freedomrun> can you be more specific about what procidures you have done about the hard drive? ...
<Simon[RW]> it's also complicated to install it on a pen drive
<xubuntu289> i'm gonna use a program called "Universal USB installer"
<xubuntu289> I've found plenty of guides on the web
<Simon[RW]> you can try
<xubuntu289> i didnt' do anything on the hard drive
<Simon[RW]> what happens when you try to boot?
<freedomrun> xubuntu289, does your laptop have an cd player?
<xubuntu289> yes it does
<xubuntu289> thank you for the help guys, i have to leave the computer now
<xubuntu289> i'll be coming back later
<xubuntu289> have a nice day!
<Simon[RW]> you too
<freedomrun> xubuntu289, then go to: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php grab a cd image and burn it .. you will get linux for all your partition and hd needs with visual tools (GUIs)
<Simon[RW]> freedomrun, I've installed a proprietary AMD graphics driver, and now I'm getting 75 updates
<freedomrun> Simon[RW], you see :)
<Simon[RW]> just asking, is this usually a dead channel? am I disturbing the peace?
<freedomrun> no
<_genuser_> guys, I have a xubuntu installation with 122M left on /.
<_genuser_> is there a way to create a file and mount it as a loop device and add that space to the rootfs?
<xubuntu102> hello. how can i make xubuntu 12.04 play dvds?
<xubuntu102> uanble to mount iso 9660 and udf errors
<TheSheep> !dvd | xubuntu102
<ubottu> xubuntu102: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pensacola> is it a bug that xubuntu doesn't remember the audio device?
<Pensacola> I have a HD-audio device and a Nvidia HDMI device, but it always returns to HD-audio after reboot
<Simon[RW]> do you need any audio drivers for Xubuntu?
<Simon[RW]> see
<Simon[RW]> I now have Xubuntu on my laptop, but I'm going to connect it to a TV and watch movies
<Simon[RW]> do I need additional drivers for audio?
<knome> you shouldn't
<knome> why don't you try and see?
<Simon[RW]> okay
<Simon[RW]> I'm leaving now, I'll be back later
<xubuntu876> hello discs will not mount udf errors. gnome not helping , anyone with experience?
<xubuntu453> can anyone help me with udf: not mounting any disks?
<xubuntu453> anybody can help me with no playing dvds?
<knome> !dvd | xubuntu453
<ubottu> xubuntu453: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu453> ok thank you ill look into it
<xubuntu453> knome thank you much it did the trick
<jost> Hi! Could it be that the default archive manager ignores the password when creating password-protected .zip-files?
<jost> Or am I missing something?
<jost> Got it... only the file contents are password protected, not the archive index itself.
<xubuntu637> Heyo, anyone else had any issues with the 13.04 daily build not installing GRUB?
<batabo> hi all
<batabo> can't get my sound to work
<batabo> help?
<xubuntu453> hello does anyone knows what an orange exclamation sign next to the date means?
<batabo> xubuntu453 - probably notification on updates
<batabo> pozdrav, da li neko govori nas jezik?
<batabo> ?
<batabo> anyone here actually?
<xubuntu453> batabo, is not netting me click on it
<batabo> xubuntu453 - guess a restart didn't help?
<batabo> xubuntu453 you can try using Settings Manager/Software Updater
<batabo> anyone got experience setting up sound?
<batabo> can't get my sound to work - help?
<rosipov> how do I check what network card model do I have?
<well_laid_lawn> batabo:  have you tried using pavucontrol?
<well_laid_lawn> rosipov:  it should show up in   lspci   run in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi | rosipov
<ubottu> rosipov: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<batabo> just a moment - will do
<batabo> well_laid_lawn - all seems fine in pavucontrol
<well_laid_lawn> speakers are turned on?
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rosipov> well_laid_lawn: merci!
<batabo> !sound bash: !sound: event not found
<ubottu> batabo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user__> Hello, I seem to have a small issue
<TheSheep> user__: don't worry, they say that the size doesn't matter
<xubuntu116> How can i format a sd card in xubuntu ? I try gparted but nothing happens.. the sd card is formated in ext4 and i can not even delete any files there.
<mkultra> ahoy, 12.04 will be my flash gentoo installer key for 4 moar years you guys say?
<mkultra> can i bring down flash and stuff to watch youtube and facebook while i am in that 4 year span?
<holstein> mkultra: we dont/cant maintain flash.. chrome browser has the most recent version of flash for linux
<mkultra> i had a 10.10 disk and it was horrible, no youtube, no xchat, no synaptic to pull anything like xchat in
<holstein> mkultra: you just install synaptic, or use whatever package manager you like
<holstein> youtube is not an application
<Cheri703> also, it likely had ubuntu software center instead of synaptic
<mkultra> yeah im just curious how long the flash and browsers and stuffs gonna be good for, i probably wont need to re install for a while
<Cheri703> iirc 10.10 was when that changed over
<mkultra> it was synaptic
<mkultra> im down from my desktop to my rescue laptop
<holstein> mkultra: google chrome provides the most current version of flash.. it will be good til its not, and there really is no way to know/prediect that.. usually some things support older versions, and some dont
<mkultra> 10.10 was before html5 browsers i was kinda shocked about that, its not that old....
<holstein> mkultra: you just install whatever browser you want/need
<SunStar> 10 was crap any way
<holstein> "crap" is a matter of opinion.. 10.04 is still supported, and works quite well
<mkultra> 10.04 is ultra old
<mkultra> i hate the dash....
<holstein> mkultra: depends on how you look at it.. its just 3 years.. most os's have a 3 year support cycle
<mkultra> my ubuntu keys stopped working on me, so im re unetbootin them
<mkultra> i think ubuntu should of made a gubuntu to keep the gnomes going on
<holstein> mkultra: you can install gnome
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SunStar> you are welcome to make it
<holstein> ubuntu is doing what it always did.. provide the most current version of gnome in the repositories
<mkultra> im on gnome2 right now, i dont like 3, but i still like 3 over unity or what ever...  dash lol
<mkultra> i wrote a bunch of ubuntu articles a while ago, they are archived goodies now
<holstein> xfce is a lot like the older gnome2 look/feel.. current, clean and well supported..
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<David-A> mkultra: there is also the Mate desktop that looks very much like the old gnome
<mkultra> i was originally xfce for a long long time, then sometime during the 4 series they took a left turn for the worse, but theres been a recurrence of use and fixings
<mkultra> all i really want is a gnome2 or xfce live rescue disk with irc and browsers to watch garbage on while the computers being fixed in the background
<mkultra> maybe a little disk checking / ram checking, nm-applet stuff of that sort
<holstein> mkultra: 10.04 is running gnome2, still supported, and supports google-chome
<mkultra> xubuntu 12.04 sounds a bit tastier for a live flash rescue disk / chroot for an extended period of time
<holstein> mkultra: thats XFCE.. not gnome2
<holstein> mkultra: i prefer xubuntu 12.04.. but if i had stated "i want gnome2" i would not use XFCE
<knome> holstein, well 10.04 is barely supported...
<mkultra> g2 or xfce
<mkultra> they are about the same, xfce is a bit lighter though
<mkultra> i dont intend on installing it is the big thing....
<mkultra> its my "lawn chair" repair kit for gentoo when i freak that out to the max, have to zero a huge drive, stay entertained for a whole day to recompile the entire os
<blahsphemer> I just got a desktop pc and tried instal xubuntu on it. There is a terrible mouse lag
<blahsphemer> Can someone please help me with htis
#xubuntu 2014-03-17
<ball> It looks as though vnc4server wasn't at fault: Xfce4 was eating my tab key for some reason.
<dougbb> Is this the right place to ask about 14.04 b1 problems?
<krytarik> dougbb: No, that's actually #ubuntu+1.
<dougbb> even for xubuntu related stuff?
<krytarik> Generally, yes.
<dougbb> Ok, thanks!
<[devil-boy]> greets
<xubuntu800> hello
<xubuntu800> can some one help me
<knome> ...
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just installed xubuntu 13.10
<GridCube> congrats
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> just trying to re-configure thunderbird, i copied or backed up my settings folder .thunderbird from my previous install and it should restore settings or i thought it would but it hasn't
<zleap> thats better monospace-11 as font size
<GridCube> zleap, no idea
<knome> did you copy the directory over, and only then ran thunderbird?
<knome> some of the settings might be overwritten if you copy when running thunderbird
<koegs> and make sure to delete the old .thunderbird first
<knome> i wonder if some settings are saved under .mozilla as well
<koegs> nope
<knome> apparently not
<knome> wonder why .thunderbird isn't under .mozilla like firefox :)
<elfy> zleap: have you checked in .thunderbird to see if there are 2 folders in there?
<elfy> if you copy a backed up one in there - then you could have 2 - and the profile.ini file might well be looking at the wrong one
<elichai2> i've got a problem: http://pastebin.com/Jc8F3N1P
<koegs> !ot | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> elichai2, ummh, looks like that's because you are using debian repositories
<elichai2> yeah, i'm using debian
<elichai2> but #debian couldn't help me
<GridCube> elichai2, then what do you expect us to do?
<elichai2> and xubuntu is almost the same thing
<koegs> lol
<koegs> sry, wc
<knome> elichai2, not really. this isn't the right channel to ask
<GridCube> elichai2, its... not when it comes to repositories and dependencies
<zleap> elfy, there seems to be
<zleap> imap smtp and imap-1
<android_> hello please is here anyone who can help me solve the problem with my Gpu driver? i was on many channels but no success at all . i have xubuntu13 and there is no way that i can use flash  on windows and yesterday i try kali linux it work prfect ... i m on that issue for a week so if any one can give a hand and finaly get rid of that bloody problem will make my day ....please
<elichai2> ok, thanks
<elfy> zleap: not quite what I meant I would have u8jl3bfh.default and another oddly named one if I didn't deal with this a different way
<zleap> du64j714.default
<zleap> i have that and crash reports
<elfy> zleap: ok - so is that you're backup folder? what settings do you think it's not kept?
<zleap> settings to connect to mail sever etc
<zleap> i just deleted the local .thunderbird folder and am copying over the one i backed up
<elfy> zleap: well that should work - it's worked for me like that for as long as can remember
<zleap> ok
<zleap> when i load thunderbird up it just goes to the screen that attempts to set things up
<elfy> ok - so have a look at profile.ini
<zleap> opened that
<zleap> start with last profile = 1
<zleap> i then have profile0
<zleap> name default
<elfy> zleap: yep
<elfy> hang on a moment
<zleap> ok
<elfy> zleap - have you copied the backup into .thunderbird now?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> well i copied the whole thing over
<zleap> .thuderbird on my old and everything in it, got moved over
<zleap> then just moved back again,
<zleap> permissions are fine as both login names are the same
<elfy> zleap: pastebin the profile.ini
<elfy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elfy> and also ls .thunderbird/
<zleap> http://pastebin.com/FeS9aNHD
<android_> can someone help me please with flash?
<koegs> android_: 13.04 or 13.10? how did you install flash? what gpu are you using?
<elfy> zleap: ok - the ls ?
<zleap> http://pastebin.com/UXy83EhM
<zleap> i changed the startwith last profile = 0 from 1 to 0 btw
<android_> at first thaank u .. i just follow steps by the guys on irc
<android_> its an old pc
<android_> works fine with win 7 and kali
<android_> mint and xubuntu not
<cfhowlett> !flash|android_,
<ubottu> android_,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<android_> 13,10
<elfy> zleap: I think you'll want that to be 1 - the rest looks right to me
<android_> look i did all of it and even i m a noob i know that the problem is with some driver not with flash
<koegs> is flash working but looking weird or what is your problem with flash?
<android_> last time i did exactly what u ask me for i lost sound ... and till now is like that
<elfy> zleap: you could try setting IsRelative=0 ans StartWith..=1
<elfy> that's how mine is set
<android_> so ubottu can u give me a hand with that? please i m so tired walking tru that issue for e week now !!!!
<ikonia> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<android_> what is bot?
<android_> sorry i dont understand
<zleap> elfy, shoudl there not be an easier way for users to back all this up you can with firefox
<zleap> android_, a bot is a program designed to give you auto responses in IRC
<zleap> and do other tasks
<android_> lol
<android_> thanks
<android_> fk. i m talking to program ?
<android_> can u help me please?
<cfhowlett> android_, you didn't even answer the question you were asked
<android_> i did more as 100 times !!
<zleap> elfy what have they done to thunderbird you seem to have to go in circles to get to advanced settings
<elfy> zleap: make one to do it? but it's not any different here than it is with windows and tbird/firefox
<android_> ok please ask me again
<koegs> android_: 13.04 or 13.10? how did you install flash? what gpu are you using?
<koegs> is flash working but looking weird or what is your problem with flash?
<android_> nity/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<android_> <android_> 13,10
<cfhowlett> !details|android_,
<ubottu> android_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zleap> but I can sync stuff like bookmarks etc in firefox
<android_> ok
<elfy> zleap: maybe so - but ... I really don't have the inclination to get into what needs to be done - all I know is - I copy the folder into .tbird, start tbird and it works for me
<elfy> zleap: if you've still got copy of the backup - then close tbird, delete the .thunderbird folder from the new install, copy it back from the backup and then start tbird
<elfy> zleap: don't delete it though if you've not got the backup still
<android_> i had win 7 ( work ok) i wanted to go to linux and i install mint  but flash dont work there at all then i try ubunti same problem  then i install kali  it was more as perfect no problem at all with flash  but thats not dist for me  so choose xubuntu cos someone here told me is good for ancient pcs  and iv got the same problem  no flash working i spend here hours folowing steps from ppl who knows but no success . so my problem is fla
<android_> sh and yes i did all i was ask for but it didnt help and now i dont have even sound .
<zleap> elfy, ok
<android_> and it is 13.10
<koegs> your text stopped after " so my problem is fla "
<android_> sh... i was talking again to program ?
<knome> koegs, see the next line :)
<koegs> knome: thx, sometimes i have brainlag :(
<android_> ??
<koegs> android_: maybe the easiest way would be to do a fresh install, then come back and see if we can get flash running
<android_> i did that at least 10 times
<android_> it is sure a driver problem
<android_> i need some kind of ancient driver
<zleap> elfy, i can manually point tb to the right folder now I have got to the advanced settings page
<elfy> zleap: what page is this?
<android_> please can u help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|android_,
<ubottu> android_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<android_> i did all of that :(
<cfhowlett> android_, operative word here is "patience" as in - get some.
<zleap> perferences, settings, server settings - local directory
<android_> do u mean like what one more week?
<zleap> however it seems to be confused as to where the server is it is asking me to log in to
<zleap> user@imap.zleap.net
<zleap> which doesn't look right
<android_> i m here for  a week talking with program
<koegs> android_: which GPU?
<android_> maybe someone can tell me if there is any way to download drivers from kali and put them here since they wor so nice?
<android_> koegs old one
<koegs> which one?
<android_> give me the line ill type it on terminall and show to u
<android_> thants for ur time
<koegs> lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<android_> i mean please give me the command
<koegs> !paste | android_
<ubottu> android_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<android_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)
<android_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av) [103c:12bc]
<android_> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<android_> koegs r u still here ? just asking
<android_> ?
<android_> koegs r u bot to? sorry if not but i really dont know and i need some help here
<knome> android_, he's using the bot to give you instruction links
<android_> ok
<knome> android_, just follow patiently what he says, and answer when asked
<elfy> android_: the only bot is ubot - everyone else is people - they use the bot to give common instructions
<android_> maybe u can help me?
<android_> please
<android_> ok
<koegs> i am not sure if "reverting to an old driver" is a good way and i am pretty sure by installing flash you will not loose sound
<android_> now i understand sorry for my ignorance
<koegs> still, my approach would be: reinstall, make sure you have sound, then come back here
<android_> no someone told me to add (waiT)ILL FIND WHAT
<android_> SOME PARTNER THINGS
<koegs> basically after a fresh install the only command you will need is "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<koegs> then you should have flash in firefox
<android_> yes i did exactly like that
<zleap> ok i have asked the person who helped me set up the mail server (well he is hosting it) for the right settings for thunderbird so will try it that way
<zleap> its a case of the right combination of uid/password and other settings ports, etc and it should work
<android_> koegs why everything works on win and kali but not on mint or ubuntu?
<android_> the problem is that every time i ask for help i have to do 100 things i did before with someone else and then i m in the same point
<koegs> well, "install xubuntu and use one command" are two things, not a hundred things...
<android_> well i mean i did it what u sey exactly for 100 times
<android_> i mean not 100 times exactly  byt exactly what u say for like 90 times :)
<koegs> and what happens then?
<android_> i m in the same point
<koegs> you never exactly described your "flash problem"...
<android_> well what do u mean what happen?
<android_> u see i m here
<android_> thats happen:)
<koegs> that is not a "flash problem"...
<android_> i know that my ps is old
<android_> ofcourse not
<koegs> to be honest, i dont need more explanations, i need details
<android_> that what i sed to many from the beginning
<android_> is driver problem!!!!
<koegs> please... try to describe your "flash problem" as detailed as possible and do not say "it is a driver problem"
<android_> so i m looking for help with the driver witch cose the flash problem (sorry for my english):)
<android_> ok can u come and see by ur self please ?
<android_> i mean with teamviewer?
<android_> i m so tired of the describing for not 100 but 1000 times
<koegs> you did not describe your problem once...
<cfhowlett> android_, post the issue to the forums.  describe fully.  copy the link.  use the link whenever someone asks you to describe your issue.
<android_> my id is 111 645 851
<android_> password 2507
<koegs> now everybody will hack your computer
<android_> ok
<knome> android_, i would advise you to change your password immediately.
<koegs> it is never a good idea to post teamviewer-credentials to an unknown person or a public channel
<android_> there is no way to fix the flash player !!!!! i need some ancient driver !!!
<android_> i know
<android_> but as u know to i have nothing on that computer cos is for a week install and reinstall :)
<koegs> my patience is gone, as cfhowlett said, try to describe your problem in the forums and really... do not think it is a driver problem in general
<android_> so if we find the problem ill know for the fresh install :)
<android_> is just a mashine
<android_> nothing privet in !!!
<android_> i m doing that for so long !!!
<knome> android_, please calm down
<knome> android_, and please understand that we are all volunteers here
<android_> my is gone long time ago but who give a s...t
<android_> ok sorry knome
<android_> i know that
<knome> android_, so you problem is that "flash doesn't work", right?
<android_> i truly apologise my behavior
<android_> i just desperate looking for help
<knome> ok, please answer my question so maybe we can get some progress here
<android_> that was till 3 -4 hours ago after some tips from here there is no sound to
<android_> but the main problem is flash
<knome> what is it with flash?
<android_> i cant watch any thing on ytube for example
<knome> okay
<knome> have you installed flash?
<zleap> android_, try www.youtube.com/html5
<zleap> that gets round it,
<android_> i cant even check my own flash on adobe side cos the flash dont work
<knome> android_, have you installed flash?
<android_> ok right now
<android_> many many times with help from here
<zleap> android_, i have just installed a clean xubuntu and can watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmDgm48Gv6Y fine
<android_> ok i see that side very clearly
<zleap> wheni installed i clicked the box to download other stuff, drivers, non free etc
<android_> zleap of course u can  but u is u i mean yr pc is yours not mine mine is very old!!!
<knome> android_, ok, please calm down now.
<android_> :)
<zleap> but it should still pull things down it needs
<android_> ...sory
<zleap> if you tell it to,
<zleap> i have had real issues with flash in the past but not recently
<knome> zleap, unless you can guide him through real issues, please don't intervent
<zleap> sorry
<android_> no whatever needs flash i just see come yellow and violet lines
<knome> it's okay if you want to help him, but then please do that, and not say "works for me"
<knome> android_, so something is "playing" anyway?
<android_> yes
<android_> i can see some lines like shapes
<android_> but made of colour lines
<android_> maybe i can make screen shot?
<android_> so u have more info?
<knome> android_, ok, in that case, try to right-click a flash video, select "settings", and in the first tab from left, uncheck "enable hardware acceleration"
<android_> oops sorry where i find the flash video now ?
<knome> android_, any flash video.
<android_> if i understand i can open now any lets say youtube video and right click on it?
<knome> yes
<android_> ok
<android_> so when i open any video now the pic. is devidet half half right click >seting and i m on xubuntu main seting ?
<android_> please can u jump here to look at it ?
<knome> you are not making any sense; as i said, right-click a flash video and select settings
<knome> it opens the flash plugin settings
<android_> yes
<android_> thats what i did
<knome> in the first tab from left ("display"), uncheck "enable hardware acceleration"
<knome> and click close
<knome> does that fix your issue?
<android_> it does not work at all
<knome> what does not work at all?
<android_> i mean when i click right on movie i see : allow flash movie from the side,copy flash lokation,flashblok options,remove this flash,inspect element,addblock plus thats it
<knome> which browser are you using?
<android_> firefox
<knome> ok, have you installed gnash or the adobe flash?
<android_> i try both before
<android_> now is adobe
<android_> non is working
<android_> cos i truly think is the driver issue
<android_> but ok i m just simple user sure u know whats right
<android_> and by the way since i did what i was before ask for on the utube now i have the black screen (u know for the movie) and there is letter f ‎wasnt before
<cfhowlett> android_, almost every person here is "just a simple user" ...
<zleap> click on the letter f
<android_> so where r the ppl who create that i tough is u guys?
<holstein> i test with the chrome browser. not chroium.. since adobe provides chrome the latest flash
<knome> android_, if you have adobe flash installed, you should have the "settings" menu item
<zleap> that usually pops up if you have flashblock but i don't think that is the case here
<cfhowlett> android_, as stated previously, "volunteers" ....
<holstein> you can use chromium with the latest flash from chrome.. but, its easy enough to install chrome and test, and see if it having the latest version addresses your issues
<android_> well when i click the black screen split half left side is violet with lines right side is black
<android_> i try it to chromium no help :(
<holstein> android_: and with the chrome browser? utilizing the latest version of flash?
<holstein> android_: *chrome*.. not chromium, as i said
<holstein> android_: you can reference https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ where it is stated that the version in chrome is newer
<android_> ok trust me please since i m on it for a week i did all
<holstein> android_: did you try chrome?
<android_> iceweasel chrome chromium opera whatever name it
<android_> always same problem
<holstein> android_: open chrome, and go to https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and tell me what version is listed
<android_> can i some how give u screen shot?
<android_> please?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<android_> so yu can see it
<android_> well i dont have now chrome since i try again with new installation like 4-5 hours ago
<android_> ok i have screen shot where to send it?
<android_> i just dont remember sorry
<cfhowlett> android_, read the link.  instructions are there
<holstein> !paste | android_
<ubottu> android_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<android_> sorry i tooks some time cos when i make screenshot the flash crash :0
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299748
<android_> r u still there guys ? or ill have to start all again with someone else? :)
<zleap> ok back
<android_> :)
<holstein> android_: i think i would follow knome 's suggestion to the letter, since it seems the exact same issue
<holstein> android_: for me, its just unclear what you have, or what you have done so far that could be causing the fixes not to work
<android_> i dont see any seting menu item here?
<knome> android_, when you right-click on the green/purple video?
<holstein> android_: what version of flash are you getting when you visit https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<android_> well i understand u but as i set i m here for a week with that problem so i im just really stupid now following tasks given from ppl so i my self have no idea to what i did or what i didnt
<android_> but that is new install  like 5-6 hours
<cfhowlett> android_, start keeping records
<holstein> android_: what version of flash reports at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ?
<android_> ok i cant see on adobe anything cos the flash don work
<holstein> android_: i understand this can be frustrating for you as a user, but adobe doesnt allow us much freedom here, and i need to know what version reports at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> android_: you should see it in text below the banner i assume you are saying you have issues with
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299750
<knome> android_, we see that.
<holstein> android_: the sight here https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<knome> android_, and your flash *does* work. just not as it should.
<android_> now u can tell me maybe ?
<android_> cos as i set i cant see
<android_> maybe
<android_> but that is so annoing
<knome> android_, can you please answer either my or holstein's question?
<holstein> android_: please visit this site https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and tell me what version.. when i go, it says "You have version 12,0,0,77 installed"
<knome> unless you answer our questions, we can't help you
<android_> why works on kali  or windows 7 ?
<android_> or xp?
<android_> no idea
<knome> android_, can we please focus on getting the issue fixed
<holstein> android_: adobe officialy supports windows..
<android_> i love that idea THANK U
<andry> hi folks
<holstein> android_: kali is an older version with a differnt kernel.. all of that is quite irrelevant
<android_> and kali?
<knome> android_, so please answer either my or holstein's question
<holstein> android_: as stated above, its a different release.. differnt kernel
<knome> andry, hello
<android_> repete the question please
<holstein> android_: what version of flas is reported at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<cfhowlett> andry, greetings.  state your ubuntu issue.
<android_> i just send u screenshot !!!
<knome> android_, you didn't
<knome> android_, it was a screenshot of youtube
<android_> i can not see it what version it is
<holstein> android_: no, you sent the same screenshot from before. and i dont need/want a screenshot
<android_> no the other one!!
<holstein> android_: thats the youtube video page
<android_> ok wait
<holstein> android_: there is no other one, and if there is, you will calmly repost for me
<holstein> android_: help me help you by visting https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and tell me what version is reported in text. no screenshot is neceesary
<android_> yes i m so sorry my mistake
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299751
<android_> i did it but i send the wrong one
<holstein> android_: ok. and when you right click on the garbled image?
<android_> ok wait
<andry> is anyone else into the source code of xfwm? i patched it to maximze the window at drag-to-top (instead of tiling it into a half) .. but i still have some issues
<andry> like it isnt "really" maximized, just full sized
<knome> andry, i'd ask #xfce-dev
<andry> ok thank you :)
<knome> np, good luck
<android_> lol i cant send u screen shot of that ...any time i do the right click desapire
<android_> ok so when i do right click i have :)
<holstein> android_: its not disapearing for me and you used to say it didnt come up, so, is it coming up and going away? or not coming up?
<android_> view image..copy image etc...
<android_> no setting!!
<knome> android_, please keep calm
<holstein> android_: but, the menu comes up? that is my question
<android_> it is coming ap other small window with view ,copy etz. but when i want to make screenshot is gon !!
<holstein> android_: if so, try http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html step 5 has an animation that should give you the settings menu.. assuming its coming up now, and not disapearing..
<android_> yes
<android_> it comes
<holstein> android_: i dont need a screenshot, friend
<holstein> android_: it will go away.. im not asking for a screenshot
<android_> ok :)
<android_> ok
<holstein> android_: what i am asking is.. vist http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html ..go to step 5.. right click on that animation there.. and see if you can access the "settings" menu
<android_> ok on stage 5 i see same thing like always
<holstein> android_: ok.. and that is what?
<android_> some dots and lines
<android_> looks like a tree
<holstein> android_: and when you right click on it?
<android_> ok one sec
<android_> yes there is seting but i cant open it ???
<holstein> android_: why not? "cant" doenst convey information to me
<holstein> android_: you click and the menu doesnt repond? it crashes? what?
<android_> well i choose seting i mean i click on it and nothing happen the whole window desapire
<holstein> android_: what window? the browser? the desktop?
<android_> the one with options after right click
<holstein> android_: i suggest trying #ubuntu and you can try http://www.adobe.com/company/contact.html?promoid=JOPDO but i dont think they support linux
<android_> like : zoom in show all,
<android_> i did ubuntu to:(
<knome> android_, so, to double-check...
<android_> i m really sure is an issue with driver  so maybe we can work on that ?
<knome> android_, you right-click the animation, and the context menu opens
<holstein> android_: sure.. and the issue is, its not a xubuntu/xfce/linux/ubntu product
<android_> YES
<holstein> android_: then, try a different driver
<knome> android_, then you left-click on "settings" (not "global settings")
<holstein> android_: i suggest the vesa driver
<android_> YES NOT GLOBAL  JUST SETING AND THE WINDOW GOES
<cfhowlett> !caps|android_,
<ubottu> android_,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<android_> oops sorry
<holstein> android_: no caps please.. just let me know if you have a question..
<android_> like many question the point is if u have an answer ?  :)
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> android_: have you tried that^ of the vesa driver?
<android_> ok i did open that link before
<holstein> android_: you dont "open" it.. you opt into html5 vs flash
<android_> no i did yet nothing with the drivers
<android_> but everything with flash
<holstein> android_: so, when you use html5 with youtube, its fine?
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299754
<android_> what is that then?
<android_> i open it ..right?
<android_> or maybe i just dont understand u guys
<android_> i m sorry it makes me so crazy that problem
<holstein> android_: you read the text at that link,a nd you can opt into htlm5 at youtube.. instead of flash that is cuasing you issues
<holstein> android_: as i said, you dont just visit the page.. you read it, and opt in
<android_> ok and if that is the problem is gonna fixit also flash games?
<android_> or just youtube?
<holstein> android_: there is notthing to "Fix" here, friend..
<Morrog> hello xubuntu irc :)
<android_> WORKS!!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> Morrog, greetings.  what is your xubuntu issue?
<android_> but now no sound:)
<android_> i can see now guys :)
<holstein> !audio | android_
<ubottu> android_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Morrog> it's related to xscreensaver and dpms. i'm trying get the following to work: when i lock the screen manually, i'd like my monitor to turn off (so xset force dpms off). when i then wiggle my mouse, it brings up the xflock4 screen as expected
<android_> i cant click now the volume applet ????
<holstein> android_: just let us know, details, if you have a question..
<android_> i mean when i click just small whit line apears and thats all
<Morrog> however. after 30 seconds or so, even if i don't touch my computer in any way, the dpms is still pushed away, and i see the normal blank screen (so backlight is on)
<Morrog> i have no idea where to look, so maybe one of you knows more :)
<android_> yes i have question why now i have no sound?
<android_> how to fix it please?
<holstein> android_: did you seee the troubleshooting link i gave? let me get it again for you
<holstein> !audio > android_
<ubottu> android_, please see my private message
<Morrog> i manually edited /usr/bin/xflock4 to include the 'xset dpms force off' bit
<android_> the bad news is that now :http://imagebin.org/299756   and u set there is no problem ?
<android_> :)
<android_> u must be so tired of me :)
<knome> android_, you only opted in for html5 for youtube
<knome> android_, now do you promise to answer my questions and read carefully what i say to try to fix the display issue for good?
<android_> yes and then i ask what if i have that problem with games.. so someone set that is no a problem ...but we r still on the same point :)
<knome> nobody said that.
<knome> now let's focus on your issue
<knome> and not talk about any other issues for the moment
<Morrog> i'll just wait for a while ^_^
<android_> yes i do promise  as much as i can
<android_> ok
<knome> Morrog, feel free to ask away, i'll be guiding android_ but others can answer you
<knome> android_, open a terminal
<android_> ok
<android_> done
<knome> android_, type sudo
<knome> sorry
<android_> done
<knome> type: sudo nano /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<knome> that will ask for your password
<android_> done
<knome> did you see a text editor open?
<android_> yes nothing on it empty one
<knome> good
<knome> now copy and paste the next line into that file:
<knome> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<android_> done
<knome> press ctrl+o to save the file
<knome> (and press enter)
<android_>  Error writing /etc/adobe/mms.cfg:no such file or directory
<knome> android_, open another terminal
<android_> ok
<knome> android_, and type: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<knome> (will ask for password)
<android_> done
<knome> try saving again with ctrl+O and enter
<knome> (in the other terminal)
<android_> on the previous one?
<knome> yes, the one with the text file
<android_> ok
<knome> (you can close the other window)
<android_> works
<android_> :)
<knome> now press ctrl+x to close the file
<knome> (and the editor)
<android_> done
<knome> and type: cat /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<knome> that should output the Enable... line in the terminal
<android_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av) [103c:12bc]
<android_> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<android_> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$ sudo nano /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<android_> [sudo] password for android:
<android_> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$ cat /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<android_> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<android_> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$
<knome> that's good.
<knome> now close *all* browser windows.
<android_> irc to or not?
<knome> android_, you will have to close this window as well if you are running it from browser
<knome> android_, once you closed all windows, rejoin the channel
<knome> (obviously, you can then open a browser window)
<android_> no i close all windows that one is seperate
<android_> open again?
<knome> yes, now open firefox
<knome> and try to load a page with flash
<knome> (not youtube, because you opted to html5)
<android_> :)
<android_> ok
<android_> ...:( the same problem
<knome> go to http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html now
<knome> and see if you can open the settings window from the right-click menu
<android_> ok
<android_> no ..:( same like before
<knome> android_, ok, what does the following say on the line with "Installed":
<knome> sudo apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<android_> 5. Verify if Flash Player is installed
<android_> If you see clouds moving in the animation below, congratulations, you have successfully installed Flash Player!
<android_> If you don't see the animation after completing all the steps, refresh this page using the icon below.
<knome> you are not following
<android_> sorry
<knome> run the following in terminal: sudo apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<knome> and tell me what is in the "Installed" line (no other lines needed)
<android_>   Installed: (none)
<android_>   Candidate: 11.2.202.346ubuntu0.13.10.1
<android_>   Version table:
<android_>      11.2.202.346ubuntu0.13.10.1 0
<android_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
<android_>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-security/multiverse i386 Packages
<android_>      11.2.202.310ubuntu1 0
<android_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/multiverse i386 Packages
<android_> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$
<android_> sorry
<knome> android_, please, i said "just the Installed line"
<android_> again i make mistake
<knome> ok, how did you install flash?
<android_> yes i realise that after i send it
<android_> is stress
<android_> first time with the center
<knome> i will need to go away from keyboard for 5 minutes, will be back after that
<android_> later someone told me to purge it
<Morrog> you're a patient man knome ;)
<android_> ang give me line with apt
<android_> yes he is
<android_> and i m so thankfull for that
<android_> and to do also tat
<android_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/multiverse i386 Packages
<android_> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$ sudo sed -i "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<android_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<knome> run the last line again: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<android_> ok
<android_> ok done
<knome> now try to open a page with flash again (and again, not youtube...)
<android_> :)
<android_> do i have to firs close the browser?
<knome> yes, would be better to close all browser windows first
<android_> ok
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299762
<android_> ...:(
<android_> any idea knome ?
<knome> android_, open about:plugins in your browser
<android_> u must be so pist with me i m sorry
<android_> ok
<knome> and look which PATH the flash plugin uses
<knome> (or if there are multiple flash plugins, all of the paths)
<android_> i m sure thats better way (no missunderstanding)  :) http://imagebin.org/299763
<knome> android_, ok, go to terminal and type: killall firefox
<knome> (this will close all of your browser windows)
<android_> done
<knome> then run firefox again, and once again, try loading a page with flash
<android_> ok
<android_> u r very pation persone
<knome> comes with the profession
<android_> sorry for my english but i m sure i get what i mean:)
<android_> one day maybe ill join u :)
<knome> did loading a page with flash work now?
<android_> the same!!!::( and i mean i m sure "YOU" know what i mean :)
<android_> nothing change
<android_> http://imagebin.org/299766
<fballs> trippy
<knome> android_, have you upgraded all packages to latest versions?
<android_> hope so
<android_> i did apt-get update &&apt-get upgrade
<knome> run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<android_> ok
<android_> he following NEW packages will be installed:
<android_>   libjs-jquery linux-headers-3.11.0-18 linux-headers-3.11.0-18-generic
<android_>   linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-18-generic
<android_>   python-apport python-keyring python-launchpadlib python-lazr.restfulclient
<android_>   python-lazr.uri python-oauth python-problem-report python-secretstorage
<android_>   python-simplejson python-wadllib
<android_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<android_>   libfreetype6 librsvg2-2 librsvg2-common linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<android_>   linux-image-generic python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<android_>   ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<android_> 9 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<android_> Need to get 62.5 MB of archives.
<android_> After this operation, 214 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<android_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<knome> yes, please continue
<android_> sorry that was to big for here
<android_> may i ask question?
<Morrog> only if you give cookies
<fballs> mMmMm cookies
<android_> iv make some chocolate u want ? u have to come and get it
<android_> and it will be my pleasure to shere with u :)
<knome> android_, after the updates are done, you will need to reboot your computer for the changes to take place
<knome> android_, after you've done that, try opening a firefox window and loading a page with flash
<knome> i'll be off for some time, will have dinner now
<Morrog> enjoy knome
<knome> thanks
<android_> bon apetit
<android_> ok ill do it
<android_> takes 15 min here
<android_> u gonna have same nick?
<android_> how ill find u later?
<Morrog> he'll probably just stay here but appear as away. he'll be back, don't worry.
<android_> :)
<android_> ok thank u :)
<GridCube> android_, knome is the Xubuntu Project Leader, he will be here :D
<android_> wow :)
<android_> almost like me :)
<Morrog> anyone else in here knows about xscreensaver/xflock and dpms?
<GridCube> !anyone | Morrog
<ubottu> Morrog: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Morrog> sorry, i asked earlier and no one replied :)
<Morrog> it's related to xscreensaver and dpms. i'm trying get the following to work: when i lock the screen manually, i'd like my monitor to turn off (so xset force dpms off). when i then wiggle my mouse, it brings up the xflock4 screen as expected
<android_> well i dont !!!
<Morrog> however. after 30 seconds or so, even if i don't touch my computer in any way, the dpms is still pushed away, and i see the normal blank screen (so backlight is on)
<android_> and i m here ...
<Morrog> i manually edited /usr/bin/xflock4 to include the 'xset dpms force off' bit
<Morrog> it's as if xscreensaver is doing something and fooling dpms that the backlight should be activated
<Morrog> you can probably try to replicate this behavior with: xscreensaver-command --lock && xset dpms force off
<knome> android_, did you reboot your computer already?
<Morrog> had a nice dinner, knome?
<knome> Morrog, yep
<android_> not yet 77% so far :)
<android_> like 5 min more Knome
<android_> please
<holstein> android_: use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support related conversation.. thanks!
<android_> im not talking at all
<android_> the only person i want to talk is u :)
<holstein> android_: sure.. and this channel is not for "talking".. use the channel i referenced, that is referenced in the official /topic
<android_> oops sorry
<android_> i tough that is knome  ..:(
<nono_> i set all setting to default (i duno why) and restart now seems as if its loading properly then it start beeping no txt at the begining i hear six beeps and then widows loads
<android_> ok
<android_> i ll
<nono_> what could be the problem
<Morrog> the problem i was talking about earlier (interaction between dpms and xscreensaver) has to do with this: http://www.jwz.org/blog/2005/03/how-does-x-suck-today-today-its-dpms/
<Morrog> but looks like it's not an easy fix, if there even is one
<Morrog> still it's odd, because i'm on a laptop, so i'm not using a mouse that can be moved by accident
<konraddo> hi, i have a problem with xubuntu 13.10, i installed it recently and i have a problem that image on my monitor dissapears. my LCD acts like it's disconnected from PC. my graphics card is HD3870. image randomly dissapears while i'm using my PC, sometimes it happens about 5 minutes after i turn on my PC, sometimes after 1 hour or so. i installed ssh server on my xubuntu PC to check if my computer is still working after image dissapears
<konraddo> - and it works. how can i solve this problem? i cannot find any info on the internet
<holstein> konraddo: you can also try TTY
<holstein> !tty | konraddo
<ubottu> konraddo: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Guest15468> ok i m back
<fballs> oh thank you
<konraddo> i tried it, nothing happens
<fballs> i didn't know alt+f7 did that
<Guest15468> r u here knome?
<holstein> when that issue occurs.. that can be telling.. other than that, i would just try different graphics card drivers.. you can also try the larger #ubuntu community after confirming its driver related
<holstein> Guest15468: if you have a question, just ask.. otherwise, chat with knome in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Guest15468> nothing change unfortunetly
<konraddo> okay, i'll go to #ubuntu
<nono_> does anyone now ahything i could do? with my problem
<Guest15468> again?
<holstein> nono_: sounds like hardware issues.. something in the bios
<nono_> if i cant get into the bios how do i fix this issue
<Guest15468> please im so tired if that iv ben talking with knome for like two hours and now again u want me to start over again ?
<Guest15468> i m the one with the flash problem
<holstein> nono_: the bios is quite particular to each machine.. and, its just a suggestion to rule out.. im not saying its the "fix"..
<Guest15468> and i was askt to make upgrade and come back
<holstein> Guest15468: sure.. like i said, ask if you have a question, and a volunteer will do the best they can to help.. cheers
<fballs> does anyone run compiz? i can't figure out how to change the titlebar font since i can't use gnome-tweak-tool.
<holstein> fballs: i stopped trying.. i use other compositors
<fballs> which do you use?
<Guest15468> ok so i have a huge problem with flash or Gpu driver i cant use it ...
<Guest15468> how can i contact knome again?
<holstein> fballs: i'll just try the options and see what fits best.. i'll start with the included one and maybe end up with compton..
<holstein> Guest15468: how was it with the vesa driver?
<Guest15468> i dont know??
<holstein> utilizing the vesa driver should remove your current driver from the equation, which is why i suggested it before
<fballs> i was perfectly happy with vanilla Xfce, but i got horrible video tearing with that
<Guest15468> how to do it?
<holstein> Guest15468: do what?
<Guest15468> the vesa driver?
<fballs> I hope they fix it in a future release :S
<Guest15468> so fer we work on flash
<Guest15468> far i mean
<holstein> fballs: there are a few other compositor options you can try.. compiz just got to be too much hassle for me.. more than it was worth
<nono_> ive checked the ram sticks etc
<holstein> Guest15468: this is one way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 ..you could likely try safe graphics mode from a live CD
<holstein> Guest15468: flash is just not supported in linux, officially, so when you want to troubleshoot it, it can be tricky, and frustrating
<holstein> Guest15468: nothing about linux is preventing you from loading that content.. if you think its GPU driver related, try the vesa driver, and see if tha helps.. then, you can move forward with that knowlege
<Guest15468> IT IS !!!
<holstein> Guest15468: otherwise, you should try the larger #ubuntu community, since its larger, and this is not related to xubuntu or xfce
<Guest15468> i have xubuntu
<Guest15468> and everything works prfect on kali and any windows
<holstein> Guest15468: kali is using a different kernel, and windows support is irrelevant
<Guest15468> ok could u give me a hand please with that?
<Guest15468> i dont care anymore for windows
<Guest15468> i want linux
<Guest15468> but i see  tath wan is just not enough
<holstein> Guest15468: sure. but, you must understand, adobe doesnt support linux, so its up to you to provide your own support for flash
<Guest15468> my own?
<Guest15468> what do u mean?
<holstein> Guest15468: if you want to rule out the graphics driver, try my 2 suggestions.. the vesa driver via xorg.conf or a live CD with nomodeset
<Guest15468> i cant do anything
<Guest15468> i m just new here
<holstein> Guest15468: i mean, by being patient here with volunteers, troubleshooting and trying suggestions
<holstein> Guest15468: have you tried the vesa driver? if not, try that.. that will help you determine if your GPU driver is in fact the issue
<Guest15468> ok ill do whatever u ask me for but can u please give me some line for terminall thats i learn already please
<holstein> Guest15468: the live CD can be booted using the mode i suggested
<Guest15468> i m sure thats the GPU
<Guest15468> cos we did all with flash for like a week here
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 for example
<knome> Guest15468, i'm out of ideas and since holstein has an idea how to possibly fix it, i would follow his suggestions as closely as you did with me
<Guest15468> wow thank u u r back!!!!
<Guest15468> i was so f.... down
<Guest15468> \
<Guest15468> that i have to start all over again
<fballs> Guest15468, what video drivers u running?
<Guest15468> please knome
<Guest15468> just a bit more
<holstein> Guest15468: if you have a question, ask.. otherwise, use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<Guest15468> u spend already so much time with me  i dont want to go over and over again
<fballs> if its not your video drivers or your flash installation, i don't know what else it could be
<holstein> we have not ruled out the video drivers..
<Guest15468> R U INSAINE???? HOLSTEIN? i have a question since one week and i go over and over again from beginning r u bot?
<Guest15468> i just need someone to help me
<Guest15468> ok so what is the best advice ?
<knome> Guest15468, please calm down
<holstein> Guest15468: this will be the 3rd time you are asked to stop using caps.. please be respectful... i understand you are frustrated, but flash is no supporting linux anymore
<holstein> Guest15468: "(Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates.)"
<knome> Guest15468, there is nothing to go "over again"
<knome> Guest15468, your flash installation seems fine.
<Guest15468> what do u mean knome?
<holstein> with that in mind, you must be patient and willing to troubleshoot.. if you think the GPU driver is the issue, try a different driver
<Guest15468> we spend here so much time and now holstain is asking me what is my problem ?!!!
<fballs> what card you running Guest15468?
<knome> Guest15468, please calm down.
<Guest15468> i dont know
<knome> Guest15468, this is the last time i will tell you that.
<Guest15468> old one for sure
<Guest15468> ok
<Guest15468> knome but please stay with me
<Guest15468> we did some thing already
<holstein> Guest15468: i am asking you, specifically, to try a different driver, if you want to know if the GPU driver is the issue
<Guest15468> but i dont know how to do it yet
<Guest15468> ill learn
<Guest15468> but ....fk:(
<Guest15468> so how can i change the driver?
<Guest15468> holstein?
<fballs> you can probably do lspci -v from a terminal and see what you have
<Guest15468> please
<Guest15468> fballs that was for me?
<fballs> yes
<Guest15468> ok
<holstein> Guest15468: the 2 ways i have suggested are 1. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 from a live CD and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 with a custom xorg.conf specifying the vesa driver
<holstein> i think the live CD is the easiest.. and you can install and test the flash version from the live CD easily..
<Guest15468> why i have to do live cd iv i have live usb?
<Guest15468> unetbootin?
<fballs> that's fine too
<Guest15468> ok
<Guest15468> so for the first few sec the screen is nice when booting
<Guest15468> and then same story
<holstein> Guest15468: what screen?
<Guest15468> ok can i have the link please for the files so i dont post here?
<holstein> Guest15468: what files?
<Guest15468> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$ lspci -v
<Guest15468> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<Guest15468> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
<Guest15468> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<Guest15468> 	Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
<Guest15468> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Guest15468> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<Guest15468> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Guest15468> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av)
<Guest15468> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<Guest15468> 	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<Guest15468> 	Memory at fc400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
<Guest15468> 	I/O ports at 24e0 [size=8]
<Guest15468> 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<Guest15468> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Guest15468> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<holstein> !paste | Guest15468
<ubottu> Guest15468: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest15468> 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
<Guest15468> 	Flags: fast devsel
<Guest15468> 	Memory at fecf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<Guest15468> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<Guest15468> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
<Guest15468> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<Guest15468> 	I/O ports at 2440 [size=32]
<Guest15468> 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<Guest15468> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<Guest15468> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
<Guest15468> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
<Guest15468> yea thats what i was asking for thanks
<Pici> Guest15468: use a pastebin.
<Pici> I muted you for much of that.
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest15468> so when the system starts is nice high resolution but after few sec goes to that
<Guest15468> thank u
<holstein> Guest15468: so, whats the question? i was addressing a flash issue.. are we talking about a graphics issue?
<Guest15468> i know u r all so bussy there but please just spend some time with me to fix that coz i spend one week here for that !!!!!
<Guest15468> yes holstein
<holstein> Guest15468: fix which? this is a new issue,and you are not explaining it
<Guest15468> not new !!
<holstein> Guest15468: i was troubleshooting a flash related issue. now, what specifically is the issue?
<Guest15468> one week old
<Guest15468> ewery day i m here
<Guest15468> starting talking with everyone over and over again
<holstein> Guest15468: regardless, testing with another graphics driver will be a good step.. or, just use 12.04
<Guest15468> look r u working there?
<Guest15468> ok
<Guest15468> thats what i was asking for from beginning but i need hand for that please
<holstein> Guest15468: sure.. just ask if you have a question
<Guest15468> why i m asking if u r there is cos for me to explaine u what is the problem is like .....? but knome spend a lot of time with me so if u know him we can save a lot of time !!!!
<Guest15468> ...iv i have any question..?
<Guest15468> ...is that a joke?
<Guest15468> YES I HAVE ONE AND ONLY ONE QUESTION SINCE ONE WEEK SAING THAT MILION TIMES
<knome> Guest15468, others are able to help you as well, please listen to them
<holstein> Guest15468: please, no more caps
<holstein> Guest15468: i just dont konw what you are asking for..
<holstein> 15:13 < Guest15468> thats what i was asking for from beginning but i need hand for that please
<knome> Guest15468, absolutely the last warning. the next time i will have to remove you from the channel
<holstein> "that" is not specific enough for me to help you.. just share details.. thats all im asking
<Guest15468> knome please help me to explain my problem only
<Guest15468> i m just so tired here doing same things for hours and hours
<knome> answers are not always available (immediately)
<Guest15468> r u getting guys well who knows that better as me?????!!!!!!
<holstein> Guest15468: have you tried 12.04? if not, just try that.. try it live.. it may just work "out of the box"
<Guest15468> and can u please tell me why before i spend time to download one more distro and find out that my not?
<Guest15468> ok holstain u want details ...
<holstein> Guest15468: no.. i dont.. i only suggest you try a different graphics driver
<Guest15468> http://imagebin.org/299780
<Guest15468> thats a best i can explain
<Guest15468> is there a way i can do it with terminall?
<holstein> Guest15468: thanks, friend.. and i have seen that already.. and appreciate your linking it.. but, have you tried the vesa driver?
<Guest15468> thats all i learn since the jurney wit linux so far but i love it
<Guest15468> so please
<holstein> Guest15468: the way to try it is outlined at the link i gave you before.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> Guest15468: i will not give you commands to copy/paste into a terminal, because, you really need to read and understand what the file you are making is doing, and how to remove it
<holstein> Simply overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf with these contents and restart:
<holstein> ^ but, you will not have one there, so, you will make one.. and you can remove it using a live CD or tty
<Guest15468> well cool but "Simply overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf with these contents and restart:" is not simply for me !!!
<Guest15468> so im only asking for hand
<holstein> Guest15468: sure.. ask what you like, but you need to be specific
<holstein> Guest15468: "i am trying to write x to y and z is happening" for example
<holstein> "i need a hand" is not specific enough.. i need to know what specifically you are having issues with
<Guest15468> thats make sense
<holstein> Guest15468: so, you will *not* find a file at the location /etc/X11/xorg.conf this is why..
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Guest15468> so can u tell me what i have to open to change that please tell me that like to the cow please and ill do it and i promise u want need to tell me the same thing again ...deal?
<holstein> but, you can put on there.. you can copy the text in the post i gave you at the link.. and you will need root access to make the file
<holstein> Guest15468: i am in the process of explaining why you are not going to be able to edit a file
<Guest15468> ok
<holstein> Guest15468: you wont be able to find that file.. the file that i, and the link are referencing. the file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest15468> i dint read the black lines
<Guest15468> only the red sorry
<holstein> Guest15468: the reason is listed above
<holstein> Guest15468: read *everything*.. thats why im giving you the information
<Guest15468> ok
<Guest15468> thank u
<Guest15468> well teaching
<holstein> Guest15468: so, you will *create* that file
<holstein> the contents of the file are listed at the link i gave you
<Guest15468> :)
<holstein> specifically http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109961/
<Guest15468> i have no idea about what u wrote "syntax" etz... i m just a normall girl who want to learn
<holstein> and only that content.. so, you will *create* a file at that location.. do you understand what i mean by that?
<holstein> Guest15468: the, answer the question
<holstein> Guest15468: do you understand what i mean by creating the file at that location? and please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat about your gender, etc
<Guest15468> not yet but it does not mean -not give me please some time to work on it thank u
<holstein> Guest15468: you will create a file as root.. do you know what that means? if not, let me konw *eactly* what the question is
<Guest15468> root is the admin
<Guest15468> sudo
<holstein> Guest15468: sure.. and thats not the question.. the question is, do you know how to create that file as root?
<holstein> you'll need to create the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root and fill in the content of that file specifically from http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109961/
<Guest15468> not ..:) sorry
<holstein> Guest15468: what do you need help with from those instructions?
<Guest15468> not yet
<Guest15468> i just have linux (not working) for a week!!!
<holstein> Guest15468: just use #xubuntu-offtopic for any statements or comments like that
<Guest15468> but as u see i dont geve up so give me some credit !!!
<holstein> Guest15468: ask here *only* support questions.. have you created the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as root? if not, ask me what you need to make that happen
<Guest15468> what do i need to make /etc/files?
<holstein> Guest15468: you are not making that.. you are making *specifically* /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the content from http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109961/
<holstein> Guest15468: what is your question about that?
<Guest15468> how can i change anything in /etc/folder?
<Guest15468> ....????
<Guest15468> oops
<knome> sudo nano /filename
<holstein> Guest15468: you dont change "anything" there
<Guest15468> ok
<holstein> Guest15468: you specifically create the file i have asked you to specifically create
<holstein> Guest15468: have you? if not, let me know where you are hung up
<Guest15468> terminall sudo/etc/...?
<knome> Guest15468, you are told which file you need to create
<holstein> as knome has stated, you can use the command in the terminal
<Guest15468> ok thank u that was cool i got it :)
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest15468> hello knome
<holstein> then, paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109961/ and save the file with control O
<Guest15468> just give me a min i want to try it alone
<holstein> Guest15468: please say hello in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel, thanks
<Guest15468> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<Guest15468> ...?
<Guest15468> i m hopeless
<Guest15468> ok holestein
<knome> Guest15468, read the instructions again
<Guest15468> looks like i breake all linux rools and i did not even start it
<Guest15468> ok
<mapps> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mapps> you missed the nano dude
<xubuntu300> selam
<nick1296> I tried to run Xubuntu on my HP DC5700 and for some reason the volume control does not work in software
<Guest15468> ok i cant do it alone
<nick1296> I can control it with a keyboard with HW controls, but not in the SW
<nick1296> any ideas of the problem?
<mapps> just run the cmd Guest15468 and almost done
<mapps> just gotta copy/paste
<nick1296> I can't even find a sound option in the settings
<Guest15468> mapps how to run it?
<mapps> in a terminal
<mapps> copy and paste: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest15468> that i know
<Guest15468> bash: cd: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Guest15468> android@android-an-tt-3456:~$
<holstein> Guest15468: thats all there is to it.. copy the content i gave you.. dont paste here
<mapps> no etc/X11 dir uh
<Guest15468> ok i m now in nano
<Guest15468> its empty
<holstein> Guest15468: you fill the content in, friend
<nick1296> if anyone needs to know what I tried to hopefully fix it, I disabled the internal speaker, and unlugged it with no luck
<holstein> Guest15468: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109961/ is still the content
<mapps> yea Guest15468 now copy the text off the pastebin holstein provided and paste it in there
<Guest15468> :)
<Guest15468> ok
<holstein> Guest15468: this is *not* a fix, either.. you will reboot the resolution will be off, and you will test.. this is a troubleshooting step, at best
<knome> nick1296, what xubutnu version? what volume control?
<Guest15468> ok i hope i did it
<Guest15468> what now?
<holstein> Guest15468: dont hope.. look and confirm
<holstein> Guest15468: as i said, this is *not* a fix.. this is a way for you to reboot using a different driver. the vesa driver
<Guest15468> ok so now i have to reboot?
<holstein> Guest15468: you will reboot, and test.. and confirm if things are "better" or not.. then, you can determine what you would like to do
<holstein> Guest15468: you dont have to do anything, friend. but, if you are reading and doing what im saying, you need to reboot to test that driver..
<Guest15468> ok before i do reboot is there a way to check if i did what i had to do ?
<Guest15468> :)
<Guest15468> ok
<Guest15468> thank u
<holstein> Guest15468: yes.. look at the file, andsee that it contains the input i told you to put in it
<Guest15468> ...ok   ??? so i reboot
<Guest15468> :)
<mapps> well check the file first
<mapps> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest15468> !!!! vesa:)
<Guest15468> thank u
<Guest15468> holsttein  i m not idiot ... i just start a week ago !!!! please :)
<Guest15468> reboot!!!
<nick1296> 13.10
<nick1296> it's on a HP DC5700
<nick1296> the one in the app  bar
<xubuntu> hello im back
<Guest9711> and the system stack
<Guest9711> now i use usb\
<Guest9711> live
<Guest9711> there is progres the screen is perfect
<Guest9711> but is stack
<holstein> Guest9711: so, you are using the xorg.conf i gave you?
<Guest9711> now not
<Guest9711> coz it cant start
<Guest9711> there is huge improovment
<Guest9711> the resolution
<Guest9711> but is stack on the big x and mouse with the bluue hfce
<Guest9711> now i used usb live
<Guest9711> i even cant read what i wrote :)
<Guest9711> lol
<Guest9711> the syste dont wqant to start
<Guest9711> it stack on the screen where is the white X with mouse and xfce or something like that but yes the resolution is perfect
<Guest9711> holstein>r u here still ready to help me ?
<holstein> Guest9711: whats the question?
<holstein> Guest9711: we are all volunteers, just ask your question
<holstein> Guest9711: are you using the xorg.conf i gave you? or not?
<Guest9711> well i did ask u so many times r u trying to making fun of me? u know wery well what is my problem so my question is what now cos after i did what u told me to do system does not start !!! is that goog question  friend?
<Guest9711> i did answer u already
<holstein> Guest9711: so, are you using the xorg.conf?
<Guest9711> how ?
<Guest9711> i m now live from usb!!
<elfy> holstein: I don't think so - I'm reading the last bits as it wouldn't start
<holstein> Guest9711: you can remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you put in place then
<Guest9711> coz after what we did or i did if that makes u feel better ( u r sensitive) is my system stack !!
<holstein> Guest9711: not sure why you are hanving issues with that file.. its rather generic and should work wth any hardware
<holstein> Guest9711: i suggest using ubuntu 12.04
<elfy> Guest9711: no-one is making fun of you, what people are trying to do is work out what it is you need each time - you write a lot of stuff that's not easy to understand and not actually related to the issue
<Guest9711> if u r not sure how could i be?
<Guest9711> and how can i remove that now if the system don boot?
<holstein> Guest9711: you could become sure by confirming the contents of the file
<holstein> Guest9711: you use the live CD to remove it
<Guest9711> or boot but stacks
<holstein> Guest9711: or, tty.. or anything
<Guest9711> ? no idea what u r talking about now sorry
<Guest9711> i did what u ask me
<Guest9711> and YES the resolution change for better
<Guest9711> but it not start!!1
<elfy> Guest9711: that is ONLY in the live session
<holstein> Guest9711: what didnt start?
<Guest9711> so now i put my usb live same system i install before
<holstein> Guest9711: the desktop didnt start?
<holstein> Guest9711: have you tried installing 12.04?
<elfy> holstein: what I read - no desktop with xorg - op is booted to live session
<Guest9711> every thing start but finaly there is a screen with a huge H BLACK MOUSE AND BLUE XFCE OD SOMETHING LIKE THAT
<Guest9711> OOPS sorry for capslock
<Guest9711> no i did not but i did try to instal so many ...
<holstein> im just not clear what is better, then
<holstein> Guest9711: i suggest 12.04.. its LTS, and likely the same that kali is based on.. should, as  suggested before "just work"
<Guest9711> well u know i m here for so long and ppl teling my to go to mint or ubuntu or xubuntu or whatewer and im so tired of it i like the one iv got now ...
<Guest9711> and i did follow all the steps so far
<holstein> Guest9711: if flash support is a key factor for you, you should go with an OS that adobe supports
<Guest9711> nothing works!!!
<holstein> Guest9711: nothing is broken, which is the issue
<holstein> Guest9711: you have a flash issue. and flash is not supported in linux
<holstein> Guest9711: you will need to do some advanced troubleshooting to determine what the issue is specifically
<Guest9711> so how mint or any other works?
<Guest9711> just for me not?
<holstein> Guest9711: im proposing becuase they are based on 12.04
<elfy> holstein: I would +1 trying that
<holstein> Guest9711: they are not the same.. if they work, just use them.. if flash support is important
<Guest9711> so thats what i m for here where else should i go?
<holstein> Guest9711: 12.04
<holstein> Guest9711: if you are asking what else should i do, try 12.04
<Guest9711> r u sure?
<holstein> Guest9711: no.. and no one is allowd to be sure.. flash is not supported
<holstein> Guest9711: but, it may be better on your hardware in 12.04
<Guest9711> ok from other hand may i ?
<holstein> Guest9711: i dont understand what that means
<Guest9711> i m tired of downloding and installing over and over again ... i know that kali works cos yesterday i had it but i dont need all the stuff  .. i want simple one how can i do it since i know its working for me perfect?
<Guest9711> i mean how can i get rid of all the stuff what kali have?
<holstein> Guest9711: ask them.. this is not kali support.. i know they are different, and when i downloaded kali, it was based on 12.04. which is why i suggest 12.04
<Guest9711> to have a clean one and put what i want?
<Guest9711> ok
<Guest9711> could u please give some link (the fast one) :)
<holstein> Guest9711: for what?
<Guest9711> please and thank u for all ur time
<Guest9711> and thanks to knome to :)
<Guest9711> for the 12.04
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ is what i use
<Guest9711> thank u all the best guys . even we didnt manage  much i just try to compare u with windows lol ... u rock !!!! thanks
<Guest9711> wait
<Guest9711> i m on that side u send me but there is like 100 lines ... what should i use?
<Guest9711> to be sure thats what i need?
<knome> download a desktop file that matches your CPU architecture
<knome> and a file that ends with .iso
<Guest9711> ok
<Guest9711> thanks
<Guest9711>  xubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<Guest9711> that one is ok?
<zleap> hi
<knome> Guest9711, i said "a desktop file"
<knome> meaning *-desktop-*
<Guest9711> ??
<elfy> Guest9711: NOT alternate
<Guest9711> xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<elfy> yep
<Guest9711> ok whats the diferent?
<elfy> the alternate is text based
<Guest9711> ok thanks
<Guest9711> all the best guys thank u so much for ur time !!!!
<operanal> Hi All
<operanal> what is the oldest/slowest PC you have been running Xubuntu on?
<arrith> any good tips on getting say messages output by the sound system into a log file? i'm assuming it's some kind of alsa thing?   similar to    gnome-screensaver --no-daemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/gnome-ss.log
<Noskcaj> arrith, Try #ubuntu , since it's not xubuntu specific
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<arrith> Noskcaj: good idea
<peyam> Hi guys
<peyam> I have a huge problem with my xubuntu. I had it for a long time now it's getting irritete
<peyam> I use a 32inch TV as monitor with  1920x1080 resolution and default font size 8 px. 9 is too big and 8 seems to be good. anyway it's very hard to read since rendering isn't that good
<peyam> how do I make the font more clear to read?
<knome> try editing the monitor settings
<knome> it's possible it's not able to produce a very clear image if it's not meant to be used with pc's
<peyam> yeah.. so many options..
<peyam> actually it has a very nice picture on windows or regular Ubuntu
<holstein> peyam: xubuntu is ubuntu.. you mean regular ubuntu 12.04 vs xubutu 13.10?
<holstein> the windows support will be irrelevant
<peyam> holstein, With ubuntu with unity i dont have same problem and not with windows so it shouldnt be a monitor issue
<holstein> peyam: i didnt say it was
<holstein> peyam: but, if you are able to force a resolution in main ubuntu, it should be possible in xubuntu
<peyam> no it was to knome :)
<holstein> peyam: i would start with the tool arandr, and then go on to other monitor settings
<peyam> what happens if I use a proprietary driver?
<holstein> peyam: are you comparing ubuntu and xubuntu of differnt releases?
<peyam> no both 12.04
<holstein> peyam: i would do whatever you are doing for main ubuntu.. or, just install ubuntu and put xfce on there
<peyam> too much work im sorry. :(
<holstein> peyam: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, it wil be capable, assuming you are using the same software, of the same resolution
<peyam> i have so much here
<peyam> I can take a screen shot
<holstein> peyam: try using the same driver for xubuntu that is working in ubuntu, and use the tool i suggested to adujust the settings as knome suggests
<peyam> holstein, Im afraid of loosing something if the closedsource driver mess something up
<peyam> but rndr sounds good
<peyam> I will do it. thanks
<peyam> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12866097/peyam.png holstein
<trey> hello
<trey> anyone here
<peyam> yeah
<bazhang> yes
<trey> i need help
<GridCube> peyam, it looks pretty good
<bazhang> then ask trey
<GridCube> i mean the fonts look fine
<peyam> GridCube, really?
<GridCube> yes
<peyam> it is somehow blury
<GridCube> your problem is not font related
<peyam> not totally sharp
<GridCube> its a setting on the monitor and/or the drivers
<peyam> I think i begin with TV setting first
<trey> i installed xbuntu  side by side with ubuntu 13.10 and now  i cant find gpart on xbuntu
<GridCube> trey, its not installed by default
<GridCube> you need to install it
<trey> i did
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<knome> trey, if you have it installed, look under settings manager
<GridCube> then go to settings > gparted
<trey> i used the software center thats the prob
<GridCube> trey, no problem
<peyam> it seems like the pixel distance is too long
<GridCube> its on settings, it doesnt have an entry in the menu
<GridCube> peyam, try another resolution?
<GridCube> maybe your monitor doesnt like the one you are asking for it
<peyam> display manager is buggy
<trey> its not there ill try to sudo instal
<peyam> doenst return to the previuse resolution
<peyam> trey, open the terminal and type sudo gparted
<peyam> its not gpart, it's gparted
<trey> one min
<GridCube> trey, is there, is on settings
<peyam> GridCube, he maybe doesnt have the icon. I had once this problem when the icon didn't appear. he''ll need to go to /usr/share/applications/ and remove the .png from the icon
<GridCube> trey, http://goput.it/9b33.png
<GridCube> peyam, try using arandr to modify the resolution settings
<peyam> I wil
<peyam> thanks
<peyam> what is the difference between 1920x1080i and 1920x1080?
<trey> got it ty I had to sudo install it  is unetbootin good on xubuntu
<peyam> unetbooting works fine yes
<trey> any work better
<peyam> GridCube, I got it
<trey> im sorry im noob
<GridCube> i neve had any problems whit unetbootin
<peyam> GridCube, i used 1920x1080 without i
<peyam> and it solved the problem
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> excellent!
<peyam> but the mouse is too slow
<peyam> it's hacky
<GridCube> not so excellent
<peyam> strange
<peyam> GridCube, the one without i should be P (progressive) but that made the mouse slower
<peyam> any solution?
<GridCube> bump the mouse speed?
<peyam> it's hacky
<GridCube> what drivers are you using?
<GridCube> privative or generic?
<GridCube> you can check on the source settings, the last tab is aditional drivers
<peyam> genric
<peyam> the opensource one. I tried the prvative once it didn't work so I haven dared to use it again
<GridCube> i would recommend you to try again
<GridCube> if they dont work you can always revert
<peyam> yeah
<GridCube> if you delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf after the install of privative drivers the system will boot on generic
<GridCube> i tell you this in case you cant boot to a graphicall instance after installing privative drivers
<trey> best link to download xubuntu 13.10
<peyam> trey, what do you mean?
<GridCube> trey, xubuntu.org
<trey> i downloaded and setup inunetbootin and it wouldnt start failed
<trey> it up
<GridCube> try downloading it again, it might have failed to install
<GridCube> trey, you say you already have an ubuntu installed right?
<trey> and i need a sd card formater to clean my card
<GridCube> trey, do you have an ubuntu 13.10 installed or not?
<trey> i had messed it up with compiz
<trey> trying tto play with effects
<GridCube> trey, well, thats irrelevant, if you install the xubuntu-desktop there then it will just work
<GridCube> trey, in the login manager choose to start a guest session and then open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" that will install xubuntu, then you log off and choose to start a xubuntu session
<trey> im on xubuntu now im trying to 64 bit  i put 32 on
<trey> ill just have to redownload it and hope i get it on there right
<peyam> trey, dont forget to format ur usb device
<trey> ty i need a program
<peyam> GridCube, in case the installation goes wrong. how do I remove the driver?
<GridCube> peyam, log into a tty, ctrl-alt-f1 to f6, then log in, cd to /etc/X11
<GridCube> and do sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<peyam> adn then
<peyam> should write it down
<GridCube> that will rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and then when you reboot the system will use generic drivers
<trey> i have a 8 g sd card and i can only access 5 g  help
<peyam> so what?
<knome> trey, i'm sorry for his behavior
<trey> its ok
#xubuntu 2014-03-18
<im_zsw> i lost my login pass
<im_zsw> hello
<David-A> im_zsw: you forgot it, or you remember it but the system forgot it?
<im_zsw> i forgot it but i did a recovery mode and it did not work at all
<im_zsw> ubottu what is dtephendash
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<im_zsw> Danid-A hello
<StrangeRat> good evening
<David-A> im_zsw: in recovery mode, did you have a text consol with a "#" prompt?
<im_zsw> no
<im_zsw> i did not
<StrangeRat> i am having issues with nvidia i think when i goto run games on steam for example the video quality is all grainy and the game is very laggy
<David-A> ubottu, I think you *are* intelligent, and beautiful too :)
<ubottu> David-A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<im_zsw> i dissagree
<im_zsw> jk i love you ubotttu
<im_zsw> 3 t's damn
<David-A> okay, not *that* intelligent then
<StrangeRat> ai love
<im_zsw> lol
<StrangeRat> is optimal love
<David-A> it didn't object to being called beautiful. that hansom little bot
<StrangeRat> so i have a nvidia 660 and when i goto to use steam to play tf2 or dota the graphics are horrible and its super laggy
<StrangeRat> i have the bumble bee drivers installed and the latest drivers for nvidia (331)
<David-A> im_zsw: I don't remember if a password is needed when going into recovery mode. if it is, then an alternative is to run a live-system and edit the passwd file on the harddrive
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i dont have disk
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> is a hash file stored someware in database that i can access ?
<David-A> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: if you have no password for a user with sudo rights or for root itself, i dont think you can just bypass the security of a running system. it would be quite a security hole if you could.
<Unit193> !pwreset | INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL
<ubottu> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i can scan for one
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> and i would not doubt there is one there
<StrangeRat> is anyone well versed on video card issues?
<knome> why don't you ask the question and find out if anybody knows the solution to your issue?
<knome> (which is what you should do. welcome!)
<StrangeRat> i always start that way i will ask
<knome> no need to, this channel is designed for support questions
<StrangeRat> i have a nvidia 660 and when i run games its really laggy i am using the nvidia driver 331 and bumblebee with edgers
<StrangeRat> i also have no controls in my nvidia control panel like i used to i am not sure what has happened
<StrangeRat> it just shows profiles under nvidia settings
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i have waited a really long time
<David-A> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: did you read the link provided by the bot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> yes and as i noted befor that method did not work
<krytarik> !details | INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL
<ubottu> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i have provided details
<bazhang> doesn't work is not much of a detail
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: give some for the volunteers, please. i dont see anything relevant in the scroll back
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i did befor
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: do it again, please
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: i dont see your details
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i lost my login pass
<holstein> !password | INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL
<ubottu> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: that is what i use.. whats happening for you?
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> that method did not work
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL:  i boot the recover console, and i run "mount -rw -o remount /" ..then, i use the passwd command
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> i did such things
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: what is not working? and how? what are the specific errors?
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: ?
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> the root shell is not responding
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: you could have a bad/failing hard drive
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: can you boot the root shell?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password is what i use
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> more than likely but everything seems okay whit my hard drive
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: seems? hard drives dont "seem". thay are either good or bad
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: can you get to the root console? the recover console?
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> so in my cans 'good' ?
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: can you get to the root console? following the steps at http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password ?
<David-A> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: not responding? do you get a shell prompt, so you know you are in the shell? can you type a command, but it will not be executed? or?
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> lrt me see. i want to try to go through a security hole though
<holstein> Boot up the machine, and after the BIOS screen, hold down the left shift key to bring up the grub menu
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: ?
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: the recovery console is how to repair the issue you have caused.. if you want to try and "hack" your sytem, try the security channels
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> after the grub menu is brought up go to ubuntu settings "or somthing like that" and a root shell "should"
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> ok
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> so #networking?
<bazhang> ##security
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> ok
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: you should see the menu.. the second entry will be the recovery console i, and the link are referencing
<holstein> that is how you would compromise your account.. if you had lost the machine.. thats why you do disk or partition encyption to combat that security hole
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> yes
<holstein> otherwise, you would exploit a service running on the machine to compromise someone's account.. a root user or whatever.. but its not to compromise someones account like you are referencing
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: you just use the recovery console... no need for a security hole
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: its a feature.. not a security hole
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> im 12 knowone cares about my data. not that many people want to be assh#### and mess ur junk up
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> lol
<holstein> INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL: its not about "caring" about your data.. its about this.. what is your question? if you are trying to recover your password, use the guide.. if you are not, then, use the proper channel for your quesiton
<INEEDSOMEDAMNHEL> ? i was not talking about that at all goodbye.
<Linux25> Im using Xubuntu on my PC and ubuntu on my laptop, one feature i like in ubuntu is the ability to add multiple clocks for different timezones, they show as a list under the calendar, is there something similar for xubuntu?
<cheri703_> hey xubuntu folks. I am having an annoying issue and I don't know where to start on sorting it out. Sometimes (not always) when I try to open quasselclient, it shows up if I check system monitor, but it doesn't actually *open*, and I can't alt+tab to it. Sometimes I can reboot and it'll open, sometimes not. In the past it would do this but I could click on a notification and suddenly it'd pop up, OR it would disappear if I clicked on one. Anyone
<Unit193> Howdy.  This is just the client version right?  The one you connect to the core with rather than direct connect?  What version and package? (there's a qt and -kde version.)  I'd try launching it from the terminal and see if you get any messages, also check .cache/upstart/startxfce4.log (if in 13.10)
<cheri703_> Yeah, I just uninstalled the qt version and installed the other one
<cheri703_> from terminal it says "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated. No DockManager available "
<cheri703_> oh, and version and package is...whatever's newest. I can check
<cheri703_> quassel-client 0.9.1-0ubuntu1.1
<Unit193> Hrm, well that's not much output, so best to try the -d switch to enable debugging.  FWIW, I have the quassel-client-qt4 package installed and it appears to be working.
<cheri703_> yeah, I had that installed and it was doing the same thing
<cheri703_> I'll try -d
<cheri703_> hmm...looks like the issue might be that it is supposed to start minimized to the systray, but there is no systray anymore
<cheri703_> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1242
<Unit193> Don't have it in Xfce panel?
<cheri703_> I mean, I have the usual notification/indicator areas, but haven't had a quassel one since switching to xubuntu
<Unit193> Ah, indicators are a little broken in 13.10 unless you manually fix them, 14.04 is a lot better, or will be, there.  It will/should be in indicator-messages.
<cheri703_> ok, I'm hoping to upgrade at that point. Is there a way to force it to open maximized instead of minimized to tray?
<arrith> Unit193: what are your thoughts on waiting a month or two or three after say a release of an LTS to avoid any remaining bugs?
<cheri703_> That's fine for the upgrade, I need to be able to use quassel in the meantime though :/
<Unit193> cheri703_: I'd disable the tray icon in the settings, that should do it.  Also, the config file isn't as easy, but in theory you could manually edit that.
<cheri703_> a while ago somehow bitlbee ate my whole chat, so I had to reinstall quassel-core.
<Unit193> arrith: I don't generally wait that long, but I also know from other computers or VMs what bugs I will personally hit.
<data_> hi i need some help please
<cheri703_> I can't *get* to the settings because I can't get to the menus because I can't open the window because it's opening minimized in non-existent tray
<data_> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/data/7290E02C90DFF497: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/data/7290E02C90DFF497"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<data_> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<data_> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<data_> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<data_> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<data_> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<data_> how can i access this it has all my files i saved to my second harddrive before i installed xubuntu
<Unit193> cheri703_: UseSystemTrayIcon=false MinimizeOnClose=false MainWinHidden=false  should do it in the config file.
<Unit193> data_: Do you have Windows?
<data_> no
<Unit193> cheri703_: .config/quassel-irc.org/quasselclient.conf being the config.
<data_> i installed xubntu full time
<data_> xubuntu*
<cheri703_> \o/ Thanks Unit193!! That worked! :D
<Unit193> cheri703_: Fantastic!
<data_> I have had two harddrives
<data_> one had win8 that i installed xubuntu fresh on the main hdd
<data_> my second harddrive i put files on it that i needed
<data_> so i could have them on xubuntu
<data_> now it wont let me mount the drive.
<data_> or access the files.
<Unit193> Well, you could mount read only, though that won't help you when you need to edit files, best idea is to run some form of chkdsk on it.
<data_> im not sure how to do this
<data_> any ideas?
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/290630/problem-to-enter-in-ntfs-partition looks like the best bet is to stick it in a computer with windows and have chkdsk/ntfs on it.
<arrith> sometimes a fsck is necessary. though i might be misremembering but i *think* there's some way to force a mount
<arrith> might not always work
<data_> so there is no way to do this within linux?
<Unit193> Yeah, could force a mount, think I did when I dualbooted back in '08.
<data_> i dont have the option to dual boot.
<data_> i did a fresh install with xubuntu over my windows 8
<data_> so basically i lost everything?
<arrith> data_: try to force a mount
<data_> how do i do that?
<data_> sorry im new with xubuntu
<arrith> http://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/
<arrith> data_: step 2
<data_> its not letting me
<arrith> data_: what message do you get
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arrith> you should make sure you're referring to the correct partition
<data_> arrith: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7112708/
<arrith> data_: try    -o ro,force
<arrith> for read only
<data_> ?
<data_> so i type mount -o ro
<data_> ?
<arrith> data_: instead of   -o force   do instead    -o ro,force
<arrith> data_: ro and force   -o ro,force
<data_> i dont get what you mean im sorry
<arrith> data_:    sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o force,ro
<arrith> data_: instead of
<arrith> data_: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o force
<arrith> ",ro" at the end
<arrith> or
<data_> oot@data:/home/data/Desktop# sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o force rontfs-3g: You must specify exactly one device and exactly one mount point.
<arrith> data_:    sudo ntfs-3g -o force,ro /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<data_> root@data:/home/data/Desktop# sudo ntfs-3g -o force,ro /dev/sdb1 /media/externalfuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/external: No such file or directory
<data_> root@data:/home/data/Desktop#
<arrith> data_:    sudo ntfs-3g -o force,ro /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<arrith> oh
<arrith> data_:    sudo ntfs-3g -o force,ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<arrith> data_: second one
<data_> ok now the drive is gone
<data_> off the deskto
<arrith> data_: that's ok, do
<arrith> data_:   xdg-open /mnt
<data_> ok all the files show locked
<arrith> data_: you can copy them off
<arrith> data_: backup the files you want, then you can delete the partition to make use of the space
<data_> i dragged the file to the desktop
<data_> now i cant open anything on the dekstop
<data_> incldin my home folder
<arrith> data_: to read some files, you might have to do      gksu thunar /mnt
<data_> im talking about the desk top
<data_> my home folder
<data_> or any icons
<data_> oh i had to
<data_> close that stupid error box
<arrith> data_: what was the error?
<data_> member when i tried to first open up the drive
<data_> it was giving me that error
<data_> i still had the box open
<arrith> oh
<arrith> data_: good. well that's how you copy your data off, that ntfs-3g line and then xdg-open
<data_> no once i get the files off is there a command i can type to format
<data_> and make the drive usable?
<arrith> data_: you might want to copy the files you want to keep off of xubuntu somewhere safe, then do a reinstall that uses the entire drive
<arrith> data_: it might be easier
<arrith> data_: if you want to learn, to partition you can use the gparted tool
<data_> well i have two drives
<data_> one drive has ubuntu on it
<data_> the second drive was just a extra one
<arrith> data_: well you can use it however you want to
<data_> i cant just enter a command to format that drive we just got opend and make it appear back on desktop
<arrith> if you have regular backups, doing a raid 0 for speed is always nice
<arrith> data_: you can do    umount /mnt    then right click it on the desktop and there might be a 'format' option
<xubuntu108> Anybody help please, I can't install VLC in xubuntu 13.1
<data_> arrith
<data_> the drive showed back up
<data_> but when i right click
<data_> it gives me no option to format
<arrith> xubuntu108: paste the error you get to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<data_> just open and i cant open because that errorr
<arrith> data_: ah, you'll have to use gparted then. but before you do any formatting stuff make sure you have all the data you want
<arrith> data_: all the data you want from it copied off to a safe place
<data_> yeah
<data_> i do
<data_> can you please give me the command? sorry if im annoying u
<arrith> data_: https://www.google.com/#q=how+to+format+gparted
<data_> ok thank you
<arrith> data_: top result, How to Format a USB Drive in Ubuntu Using GParted - How-To Geek www.howtogeek.com
<data_> ill give it a go if not ill come back
<data_> thanks so much for ur help
<arrith> Unit193: -o ro,force worked
<Beryl> There's no graphical way to disable guest logins is there? If i remember you add guest=disable or something to lightdm.conf
<brauleinchen> I took a set of pictures with a sony camera and xubuntu 13.10 doesnt recognize the unit
<baizon> brauleinchen: check the format of the picutre
<brauleinchen> i cannot acces any data, all the camera shows is "usb mode connecting"
<baizon> brauleinchen: check the dmesg info
<brauleinchen> baizon, how do I do that?
<baizon> brauleinchen: open terminal and type dmesg
<brauleinchen> yes, it does list the camera
<baizon> brauleinchen: pls post the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<brauleinchen> uffff
<brauleinchen> long string
<baizon> mark and copy?
<knome> brauleinchen, dmesg | pastebinit
<brauleinchen> rellaaY
<baizon> hmm, didnt know that. Thanks knome :)
<brauleinchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113672/
<brauleinchen> COOL
<brauleinchen> is this a drivers issue?
<momo_eleven> dou you know where i can find the std xubuntu xfce menu?
<baddog05> good morning
<baddog05> I am a noob at xubuntu and need some help, anyone want to help an old man cross the street?
<knome> baddog05, welcome! just ask your question and if somebody knows the answer, they will most probably reply
<baddog05> cool thanks
<baddog05> I have just installed xubuntu on hyper v and just can not seem to get it to work wirelessly to my network through the host system. i have tried bridging etc. no avail, unless i am doing it wrong. wired works fine. just trying to learn the system
<GridCube> baddog05, at that level (hardware) xubuntu shares the same settings than any ubuntu, maybe if no one knows here you can get a responce in other channels, or you dont have to limit your search on internet to xubuntu, any answer you find for ubuntu "should" work, enphasis in should
<baddog05> thanks. yeah for some reason just not clicking. just like anything else, will have to keep hammering at it. since i am pretty new at it, i can not count out user error. once i get past this i can start getting a little deeper into things.
<akis> hi all. i am running 12.04 and for file manager i am using dolphin. since last week every time i pluged a usb stick or a sd card dolphin recognised it automatically and placed it under trash icon. suddenly this stopped and every time i am plugging the usb stick i have to choose 'show all entries' in left panel to see usb stick and use it. any idea about a solution on this this issue?
<nlsthzn> possible bug issue / after a reboot the panel I have on the second display will show the the open windows from the primary display in the "Windows Button" item and not the windows from the secondary screen.  When I select and then again deselect "Show windows from all monitors" for "Windows Buttons" it resumes working correctly...
<euryale> hi guys!
<GridCube> akis, dolphin is from kde, i would suggest you to ask on a kde related channel :)
<GridCube> !hi | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<euryale> do u guys know how to configure xfce so it will not conflict with compiz's plugins like the alt+tab.
<akis> GridCube: thanks. i went already in kubuntu (although i am running xubuntu).
<GridCube> euryale, did you replaced xfwm4 with compiz? if you do then all the keyboard stuffs should go to compiz, but remember that compiz itself is not supported in any way by xubuntu
<euryale> ? @gridcube im confuse, i just installed compiz that's all, i don't know about replacing everything in xfce.
<euryale> or how do i do that ? :D
<euryale> workspaces doesn't work too.
<GridCube> euryale, press alt-f2 and do "compiz --replace" or something like that, again, if you do we will not be able to give you support here, you will have to go to a compiz channel
<euryale> oh ok. yes i did that, and have it start upon login. ok i will try the compiz channel i hope someone's active.
<GridCube> euryale, good luck :)
<euryale> lolol the last time i checked, no one's actually there to help.
<GridCube> sorry about that, compiz is pretty much a dying project
<euryale> sad about that. i tried compton last night, i was not happy, it's ok. but not my type.
<openess> I'm having wierd trouble with the live-cd (on USB) On my old machine it works just fine, but on my new computer it hangs when I click "try xubuntu".
<openess> ther's a bunch of lines on the screen, but I don't know how best to copy them to you
<openess> the weird part (i think) is that it doesn't seem to be a boot problem (since it first boots and then hangs on my clicking try) but still the copy works with my other computer, so I don't think it's a bad write
<openess> the last line of output looks like a couple of lines jumbled: "Stopping Restore Sound Card Statedaemonrypted block devicesrrt/stop"
<openess> could it be a hardware support issue, I have no idea how to go about solving (or diagnosing) that.
<holstein> openess: i would think, GPU driver support
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> openess: sometimes, i'll suggest installing with a minimal iso, and adding a proprietary driver if available, *then* running/installing the desktop.. or, using a custom xorg.conf with the vesa driver to get in and get started
<openess> holstein: thanx. nomodeset did the trick, and I'm now in live mode.
<openess> I havn't used *buntu in a very long time so driver management and rarely used settings are precisely the thing I don't know how to do.
<holstein> openess: ideally, the manufacturer allows linux to be able to support you.. or, they support linux themselves.. if not, then, it can be challenging
<openess> I've used arch for the last couple of years, and am now installing for my grandmother. I thought HP would be a safe choice, I have good experience with their computers
<holstein> openess: i find its generally "best" to go with what you can maintain the easiest.. the hardware support will be the same for most any distro
<xubuntu530> Hi Can you help me? I am just a beginner with xubuntu. I need to change usage of my laptop battery from economy mode(59%)  to full charge mode. Could not find how to do that...
<holstein> xubuntu530: thats not whats hapenning.. there is no mode for using only 59% of your battery
<holstein> xubuntu530: its just reporting that.. and that can be due to bad/old hardware.. or, the bios reporting incorretly, or the software not being able to comunicate with the hardware
<holstein> xubuntu530: the battery live will seldom be "better" in linux.. so, if you are getting a similar or a bit less amount of time from the battery, that is to be expected
<xubuntu530> hardware is new. I have Lenovo laptop with Power Management and had Windows before and then i got xubuntu instead/ With Windows i could choose between 59% battery mode and full charge/ Then i installed xubuntu and cant change economy mode now/
<holstein> xubuntu530: lenovo doesnt support linux
<xubuntu530> i know
<holstein> xubuntu530: so, whatever economy mode was, was likely something etiher in the bios that you can disable, or as i said above, something the software cant communicate with
<holstein> xubuntu530: there is no
<holstein> "mode" in linux that will use 60% of the battery like that
<holstein> there is cpu scaling, and things to make the battery potentially last longer.. but, typically, the battery life just takes a hit
<xubuntu530> but it stuck now on economy mode and i cant chang it. So there is no option to change it? I tried the bios already((
<holstein> xubuntu530: nothing about linux or xubuntu is going to prevent that from being changed.. but, if there is a proprietary application in windows that is provided by lenovo to windows only, that may be the only way to set that settings, whatever it is
<holstein> xubuntu530: i once had to take a LUG members machine, and install windows xp on it to be able to enable the wifi adapter on an HP machine due to a similar situation
<openess> what does "stuck in economy mode" mean. what does it do? doesn't it charge, or does it lower performance?
<holstein> xubuntu530: i would look around the web for "lenovo model number ubuntu" and see what comes up
<xubuntu530> it charge but only to 59%. I have a flight tomorrow so i wanted to chang it to full charge to watch movie...
<holstein> xubuntu530: i dont think so
<holstein> xubuntu530: i really think economy mode is more about the cpu speed, and making the battery last longer
<holstein> xubuntu530: i think, as i said, the battery is just being reported at 59%
<holstein> xubuntu530: your battery life will not be as good in linux as it was in windows.
<cfhowlett> sad but true
<holstein> xubuntu530: if you'd like some help searching the net, state the model of the lenovo you have.
<openess> holstein: that depends on the linux dist, but with all the flashy software we love so much about ubuntu, it is true.
<xubuntu530>  lenovo-g580
<holstein> well, the fact is, any manufacturer is able to and encouraged to support the machines they make in linux.. but, typically they do not
<holstein> and, its actually has little to do with the distro, openess .. its more about the module support in the kernel
<holstein> you can turn off "flashy".. but, you can address kernel driver support as easily
<holstein> xubuntu530: i dont read anything online that supports the issue you are stating.. i dont think the battery is at 60%.. i think its reporting to be there
<holstein> xubuntu530: there is no mode that uses only 60% of the battery. economy mode should be, as i suggested, about using less resources and making the battery last longer
<holstein> xubuntu530: i think you are assuming the mode is using only 60% of the battery.. in linux, you may get the battery reporting 60%, but actually be full
<xubuntu530> there was such a mode with lenovo power manager
<holstein> xubuntu530: what i suggest is, look for and apply all upgrades, and let the machine run, and see how the battery bahaves
<holstein> xubuntu530: i dont think so, friend
<holstein> xubuntu530: that makes no sense. the mode is to use less resources for the battery to last longer.. its not about using "less battery".. meaning physically less of the battery
<holstein> xubuntu530: you may want to keep windows around on the machine to communicate to the hardware the changes you are wanting..
<openess> holstein: you're right that it doesn't have a lot to do with the dist. I simplified, possibly wrongly, that different dists use different amounts of battery based on the software they ship, and expect the user to run.
<xubuntu530> Can i make it using Virtual Box?
<holstein> xubuntu530: thats a quation for the manufacturer.. but, i dont think lenovo will allow you to communicate that through a VM.. or with the assumed application in wine
<holstein> xubuntu530: what do i think is going on? i think there was a mode in the OS, and you are assuming, since the battery monitor is reporting 60% that there is a problem
<xubuntu530> i just wanted to have my laptop on a trip longer tomorrow
<holstein> xubuntu530: sure, and nothing here is preventing that, friend.. but, you are assuming anything is wrong
<xubuntu530> yes coz if i cant chang....
<holstein> xubuntu530: there may be nothing to change
<phunyguy> hello, I am trying to test out Xubuntu 12.04.4, and in the release notes, it says it comes with the saucy kernel.  However, it does not, and this laptop absolutely refuses to work with the 3.2 kernel.
<phunyguy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.11
<phunyguy> is there any way around this or am I boned?  Thanks
<holstein> phunyguy: youcan always use whatever kernel you like
<Unit193> phunyguy: How far can you get?
<xubuntu530> ok/ will try battery capacity tomorow / Thanks for your time
<phunyguy> can't even get to desktop, and there is no network adapters present
<phunyguy> holstein: I would love to, but I can't even install or use live cd
<phunyguy> I tried 14.04, but it is not ready, lol.
<holstein> at this point, i would just go forward
<phunyguy> booooooooooooo
<behrooz> hello , how i can install kernel 3.11 on xubuntu 12.04.0
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> behrooz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<phunyguy> `sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-lts-saucy `
<phunyguy> holstein: why don't the release notes match the scenario?  :(
<phunyguy> makes me sad.
<holstein> phunyguy: typo? pretty sure the moneyback gurantee still stands ;)
<Unit193> The issue was pointed out on the ML too, not sure why it was written that we have the enablement stack.
<phunyguy> grumblecakes.
<phunyguy> ahh well.  Was just trying it on a whim.
<Unit193> What was wrong with Trusty?
<behrooz> phunyguy:this kernel is ok ? i feel kernel 3.8 on my xubuntu more use battery ? dose kernel 3.11 better than 3.8 ?
<Unit193> I personally use 3.10 on my Saucy box, but that's unsupported and another story. :P
<openess> I'm now having network issues with the live-usb. The (wireless) network first connects, but after less than a minute it disconnects, and is then unable to connect (to any network) again. reboot has reproduced this behaviour
<holstein> openess: what device? is it a broadcom chip?
<openess> sometimes I do and sometimes I don't get the error "(32) Connection could not be found."
<Morrog> hello :) for those that remember me from yesterday: i had an issue with xscreensaver/xflock4 interacting poorly with dpms. i managed to swap xscreensaver/xflock4 with a combination of xautolock and i3lock. now after a certain idle time, the backlight is shut off completely. works like a charm for me.
<Morrog> thank you anyway for listening
<Unit193> Nice, thank you for giving feedback to whoever may be here.
<Morrog> no problem :)
<openess> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=se&lc=sv&dlc=sv&tmp_geoLoc=true&docname=c04019280
<openess> that's the one.
<holstein> openess: i had a broadcom chip that was acting like that.. i eventually just swapped it out.. you can open a terminal and run "lspci" and see what wifi chip is listen
<holstein> !wifi > openess
<ubottu> openess, please see my private message
<holstein> ^ that might have some handy info on determining as well..
<behrooz> i use xubuntu 12.04.4 with kernel 3.8.0-37 generic , on lennovo G-500 with intel hd 4000 vga
<behrooz> now i want upgrade kernel to 3.11 ,is battery consumption an kernel 3.11 less than it at kernel 3.8 ?
<holstein> behrooz: you'd have to try it on your specific hardware.. i suggest just upgrading to 14.04 when its released in a few weeks
<holstein> behrooz: you can then easily test the 14.04 live and see how it works with your hardware before installing.. even do some battery tests if you like that should be quite relevant from the live CD
<behrooz> which version kernel use in 14.04 ?
<behrooz> is it 8.12 ?
<holstein> behrooz: you can use uname -a to see what is in your 12.04
<behrooz> i know it . 14.4 lts use kernel 3.11 or 3.12 ?
<Unit193> 13
<behrooz> has release xfce 4.12 ?
<Unit193> Xfce 4.12 doesn't exist, but Xubuntu 14.04 has bits of 4.11
<astraljava> Hey dudes and dudettes. Anyone have an idea how to resize the panel(s) after an external display has been disconnected during suspend?
<astraljava> Currently it seems to remember the overall size (horizontally) that the two displays (laptop screen + external display) had combined, and thinks the panel(s) should occupy that whole space still.
<astraljava> Okay, xrandr seems to do the trick easily with the -s option, so I guess I'll just work with that whenever it happens again, if it keeps happening.
<astraljava> Sorry for the noise. :) Please return to your regularly scheduled programme.
<behrooz> hello everyone , i have question for run source browser plugin in gedit 3.4.1
<behrooz> may i have question here ?
<lokote_jones> My laptop has a HD3200M video card in it. The driver for it under linux is available from ATI but it requires ia32 libs. Xubuntu is now using multiarch and the driver bricks the installation without the ia32 (I tried to force install it and I lost X). Can someone help me or tell me how to make ia32 drivers work under xubuntu?
<lokote_jones> (I would consider paying USD's for a fix to this - like $25 or something... a game on steam or something? --- puttin a bounty on it. lol)
<holstein> lokote_jones: there should be a few options.. have you tried the open driver? and the one in the repos?
<Hedgework> lokote_jones: The narrative you just provided suggests that either a different driver or a custom-compiled kernel will be required, however I have no specific experience with that card on Xubuntu.
<lokote_jones> holstein: When I open the driver window it doesn't like any alternative drivers as being available.
<lokote_jones> list*
<holstein> lokote_jones: ok.. have you tried the open one and any from the repos, then?
<holstein> !ati > lokote_jones
<ubottu> lokote_jones, please see my private message
<holstein> ^ thats what i always refer to
<lokote_jones> holstein: Thanks. I'll go read into it. I think the open driver doesn't support my card but I will experiment and pop back in if it doesn't work.
<holstein> lokote_jones: you shouldnt need a 32bit driver..
<Beryl> why is guest login even enabled? it's a huge security hole since you can pwn any desktop
<holstein> Beryl: if you can touch the machine, then, you can use the recovery kernel to "pwn"..
<holstein> for me, the guest account is more about someone using the machine that you want to give a "safe" environment to
<lokote_jones> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64 That is the 64bit driver.
<Beryl> recovery can have a password...
<lokote_jones> But it requires 32 bit packages
<holstein> Beryl: no.. you can encypt the data..
<Beryl> don't bother with really old amd drivers, the open source ones work fine
<Beryl> AMD's latest FGLRX for 7000+ are good but all of the old GPUs have better OSS drivers
<lokote_jones> Beryl: My vid card is a 3xxx but I think the open source ones only go back to 5xxx
<holstein> Beryl: that is not for your, friend.. its for lokote_jones
<Beryl> I know....
<Beryl> lokote_jones: try xorg edgers and use the latest kernel, should run ok
<lokote_jones> Beryl: Could you shoot me a link to instructions on doing that? I have never used the edgers ppa.
<Beryl> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Beryl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Beryl> that repo generally has the newest drivers for all GPus
<Beryl> open and closed
<lokote_jones> Once I add that ppa; How do I know what driver to pull for my card?
<holstein> lokote_jones: the same open one
<Beryl> well  you first apt update, then just upgrade everything
<holstein> lokote_jones: it'll automatically update the open driver to the latest from that unsupported ppa
<Beryl> even though it's an "unsupported" ppa it has thousands of users, including canonical guys
<holstein> i have used that ppa.. its a good idea to try it.. i prefer that to the proprietary one from the site
<lokote_jones> holstein: Thanks. Beryl: Thanks. It takes a second for the update to work. I'll do a sudo apt-get upgrade next.
<holstein> *all* ppa's are unsupproted
<lokote_jones> The upgrade; she has begun. Wish me luck.
<Beryl> if things go wrong, panic
<Beryl> I'm on  14.04... i had to manually install an older clib so firefox would work :-/
<Beryl> strange, I had no issues except for a regression from an update
<Beryl> xfce runs nice and quick on my old little intel ssd... so much more reliable than any other one i've used, 24/7 os boot drive since 2009
<xubuntu193> i'm looking to access a very old ipod touch to remove old music and add some newer stuff. I plugged in my ipod touch into my laptop that has Xubuntu, hoping it would be seen as an external storage device, but no... any suggestions as to how i can do this?
<Beryl> there's several free ipod apps in the repo
#xubuntu 2014-03-19
<ner0x> Can anyone suggest to me a good diagraming program?
<holstein> ner0x: diagraming what? any grahpics app should do grahpics like that.. gimp or whatever
<tiziano_> ner0x: I use libreoffice draw for this task
<ner0x> holstein: UML and logic
<most> My computer lack sound after I install alsa-driver-RTv5.18. Could you help me?
<holstein> most: did you undo the thing you did that broke it? and try agin?
<holstein> again*
<most> Thank you very much.
<most> holstein
<ochosi> holstein: i like your type of advice :D
<ochosi> there should be a factoid for the bot like that
<ochosi> and it could auto-respond to *any* problem/question
<most> It lacks sound again.
<holstein> most: sound *did* work before though? correct?
<most> Yes. Before I install it.
<holstein> most: so, from the live CD only?
<most> I'm sorry for bad english.
<most> from live USB.
<holstein> most: no worries.. we'll get there :)
<holstein> most: ok.. so, you ran a live USB, and sound was ok.. then, you installed, and its not working.. did you try applying any upgrades available? if not, try that now.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> most: then, lets see the ouput of "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"
<most> aplay -l  aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<most> arecord: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<holstein> most: also, please confirm that the audio device is not disabled in the bios..
<holstein> most: you did recieve any updates?
<most> No,I can't recieve any upgrade.
<holstein> most: you mean, you ran the commands, and there are no available updates? they are already applied?
<most> Yes,sir/madam.
<holstein> most: could be as simple as a regression bug that is affecting your audio device.. the installed system is different than the live system in this way.. you likely applied updates during the installation
<most> OK,If I don't know how to solve problem I will install Xubuntu again.
<holstein> you could run the live CD, and see what kernel is installed there, and install that same kernel
<holstein> most: if you do reinstall, i would try this.. dont apply updates during install. then, test the audio *before* upgrading
<most> Thank you.
<holstein> most: if it works, and the upgrades break it.. you can try booting the older kernel, and see if that is where the issue is.. if so..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> but, you may want to consider looking upstream.. anything addressed upstream would trickle in... could be the kernel or, like you were trying, alsa
<most> Do you understand Thai?
<holstein> most: i dont, and i dont see a thai channel...
<most> Funny.If you can't read this ไทย it mean you can't understand.
<holstein> most: as i said, i dont.. i can use a translator, but i dont see a native thai channel here
<holstein> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<holstein> maybe?
<Unit193> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<holstein> even better!
<euryale> hi guys!
<euryale> how to do i set icc profile for my monitor and printer??
<holstein> !info gnome-color-manager
<ubottu> gnome-color-manager (source: gnome-color-manager): Color management integration for the GNOME desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-1 (saucy), package size 1390 kB, installed size 4587 kB
<holstein> euryale: id try that ^
<euryale> ok.
<holstein> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/gnome-color-manager/
<euryale> i thought before it's not applicable to xfce, cause it requires gnome environment.
<holstein> euryale: you tried it?
<euryale> sori, ok wait.
<euryale> !holstein ahm i don't where gnome-color-manager went, i can't find the program in whisker menu or in settings.
<ubottu> euryale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> euryale: try running it from the terminal
<euryale> @holstein, tried this command but terminal can't find it. gnome-color-manager
<euryale> using alt+f2 does not find anything either.
<holstein> euryale: sure.. just relax.. i'll insatll it here, and learn how to run it
<euryale> yay thanks. (goin to kitchen)
<euryale> @holstein brb. lunch time.
<holstein> euryale: im not interested in installing that
<holstein> euryale: i dont have a way of testing icc profiles here
<holstein> euryale: i got busy for a bit
<krytarik> euryale: Just run "sed -i '/NoDisplay=true/d' /usr/share/applications/gcm-*", and they'll magically pop up in the menus. :P (This would be reverted on a package upgrade though.)
<krytarik> euryale: Well, with "sudo" prepended, of course - forgot to add that. :)
<Tom1> hello
<sleezio> hello, is anyone(xubuntu) here using the Secret Agent Firefox addon? if so, did it break for you on the firefox 27.0.1 update?
<krytarik> sleezio: Apparently, you should ask in #ubuntu too. :P
<sleezio> yea, asking in #firefox atm
<krytarik> Or that, yes. :)
<sleezio> i sent the creator an email, no reply yet, i thought i'd beat the bushes on freenode
<krytarik> Heh. :P
<sleezio> hmm..just checked firefox website, linux version shows latest as 28
<lokote_jones> Well, I broke my X installation. Sigh.
<sleezio> oops, *beta*
<euryale> @holstein. thank u.
<euryale> @krytarik thank u i will try that too :)
<euryale> !krytarik stil no luck.
<ubottu> euryale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<euryale> @krytarik still no luck.
<krytarik> euryale: You sure you checked in all relevant places, like Settings Manager too, for example?
<euryale> yes i did.
<euryale> gonna remove it now.
<krytarik> euryale: Well, you can always run it from the command line too, with "gcm-calibrate", for example.
<euryale> ok
<euryale> it says: The program 'gcm-calibrate' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<euryale> sudo apt-get install gnome-color-manager
<euryale> i installed gnome-color-manager duh.
<euryale> im confused ive installed that awhile ago.
<krytarik> euryale: So is it installed now or not? :P (You can easily check that with "dpkg -l gnome-color-manager", for example.)
<euryale> installed now.
<euryale> it says: no device specified.
<euryale> i was hoping for a gui, im not good with cli.
<krytarik> euryale: Maybe rather have a look at something like this anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199661/how-do-you-set-system-display-color-profiles-in-xubuntu-and-lubuntu
<euryale> maybe i'll need the xicc
<euryale> gonna check it out.
<euryale> may its time to drop xfce :(
<jonzen> xubu 14.04 beta1  network indicator applet disappeared  can any1 tell me how to restore it
<jonzen> strange   connected to a network printer and scanned a few docs   then it was gone
<jonzen> nevermind  i have an image of hdd  ill just restore it  see if it does it again
<boldfilter1> IdleOne Ping
<boldfilter1> Yolo
<nekonoko> #swag
<andry> o/ \o
<boldfilter1> Unity sucks the D
<behrooz> I add cs50.h to xubuntu 12.4 from this article https://manual.cs50.net/library/#_debian_ubuntu
<behrooz> but when i compile my program it has error , this is error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7118384/
<behrooz> how i solve problem ?
<behrooz> please help me ?
<baizon> behrooz: i think this is the wrong channel for this question. Ask in on #C++
<behrooz> ok thank you very much
<xubuntu956> hello,anybody has met the problem after installing libopencv-dev
<xubuntu956> that some software like qt won't start
<xubuntu956> throwing a error that can not initialize glx
<Rinux> hi
<Hedgework> Hey, all.  I'm on Xubuntu for the first time in ages -- I'm familiar with Debian and Ubuntu server, though -- and I used us(dvorak-alt-intl) as my preferred keymap.  IT set this machine up for me, and did something glitchy with the keymap (unless I'm logged in to Xfce4 I get qwerty, which means I have to try to log in on qwerty and use a terminal to setxkbmap after starting i3wm to get back to
<Hedgework> us(dvorak-alt-intl))  Can someone point me to some documentation that would indicate what config files I should be editing to get my preferred keymap across the board?  (Xubuntu 13.10)
<cfhowlett> !keymap
<Hedgework> (I did try a web search, but all the docs were how to set keymap in the installer...*grumbles*)
<Hedgework> cfhowlett: I think you mean ! layout, but that only addresses the keymap while in KDE/GNOME/XFCE...I want a system-wide change and I don't use any of those DEs
<Hedgework> :/
<cfhowlett> Hedgework, I'm not finding that solution via search ...
<Hedgework> Me either, which is why I asked here. :(
 * Hedgework goes about poking in vaguely relevant-sounding config files and hopes for the best
<fballs> Hi, I recently switched to VLC from Parole, is there an easy way to associate all media files with VLC?
<fballs> Or do I have to change them one at a time in Thunar?
<GridCube> fballs, the faster way would be to remove parole, that way the only available program to play images will be vlc
<ochosi> fballs: in the settings-manager there is a tool for that
<GridCube> s/images/videos
<ochosi> "mime type editor"
<GridCube> else you can use the MIME TYPE editor to change the programs
<fballs> does VLC not use gstreamer?
<GridCube> i dont think so
<fballs> k
<Golynx> Hi . Sometimes when i'm working on my pc for a few hours, some programs, directories and tabs just dissapear. I try reopening them but then find that the closed programs are still running. I have no way of opening them again, since the tabs on the panel is gone . Is this a bug ?
<GridCube> fballs, also vlc probably has an internal setting option to associate itself to files
<GridCube> Golynx, are you sure you are nos just switching virtual desktops or rolling the windows?
<Golynx> GridCube: it happens , the windows dissapear when i swipe an active window to another part of the screen
<fballs> alright, i blew away Parole...seems to have worked, but for anything else, i'll use mime type editor. thank you both! ^^
<GridCube> Golynx, rolling a window is done by using the scroll wheel over the title bar of a window, this is similar to minimizing it to the task bar, but the window title remains visible, switching virtual desktops is done by rolling the wheel mouse over an "empty" space in the desktop, like over the wallpaper, or by pressing ctrl-alt-→
<Golynx> GridCube: i see, i'm on a laptop and the scroll is on the mousepad side. I didnt know about the rolling window thing.
<GridCube> Golynx, yes, lots of people don't thats why in the next release this feature will be disabled by default
<GridCube> Golynx, you have horizontal scroll enabled on your pad?
<Golynx> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> theres another issue related to that, if you have horizontal scroll then if you move the scroll wheel over the tittle bar of a window it turns transparent
<GridCube> people also dont know about this feature and makes them freak out when their windows fade for no apparent reason
<Golynx> I see, that explains why it just dissapears
<GridCube> this will be also disabled by default (you will be able to keep making windows transparent by pressing alt and using the vertical scroll wheel)
<Golynx> i'm glad you guys will disable this feature. Its annoying
<GridCube> Golynx, its actually pretty useful when you learn about it :)
<GridCube> but its anoying if you dont know whats happening and we have no way to provide a clue about whats going on in the current state of the things
<GridCube> Golynx, that should cover all the reasons why a program might seem to dissapear but will still be running
<Golynx> GridCube: Sure no problem then, i will try find a use for it. thanks for the help :)
<GridCube> (ofcourse some particular programs might fail and close but remain open in the background for other particular reasons)
<GridCube> but that would be a particular case and not something you see often
<Golynx> yeah i like xubuntu , less crashes than other ubuntu versions, only sometimes when i use python IDLE gui :)
<fballs> what's the best VM software?
<fballs> virtualbox? QEMU? vmware?
<SchrodingersScat> !best | fballs
<ubottu> fballs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<fballs> of course, but say performance-wise?
<Hedgework> fballs: again, it depends on what exactly you are doing.
<sohail-ahmed> sorry this question is not related to xubuntu, but its pretty simple. How can I give message to somebody here at IRC with his bold name in the front?
<sohail-ahmed> ** name = nick
<Hedgework> sohail-ahmed: If you say someone's full nick as I just did to you, their client should hilight the message to bring their attention to it.
<Hedgework> sohail-ahmed: What exactly 'hilight' entails varies from client to client, but it's safe to assume that each user has set up a cue they find useful/comfortable.
<sohail-ahmed> say Hedgework "just checking"
<Hedgework> sohail-ahmed: Exactly.  Like that :)
<sohail-ahmed> lol
<Hedgework> You don't have to use 'say' explicitly, though :)
<sohail-ahmed> it does not work
<sohail-ahmed> Hedwork "testing"
<Hedgework> sohail-ahmed: I saw the line hilighted.  Your client didn't hilight it because you are not Hedgework :)
<sohail-ahmed> no
<sohail-ahmed> I want to say in a format as you are writing
<sohail-ahmed> what should I need to do
<sohail-ahmed> as my name int the front
<sohail-ahmed> surrely I want your name in the front.
<sohail-ahmed> Simply how have you written this: sohail-ahmed: I saw the line hilighted.  Your client didn't hilight it because you are not Hedgework :)sohail-ahmed: I saw the line hilighted.  Your client didn't hilight it because you are not Hedgework :)
<sohail-ahmed> sorry for the two pastes, as it took two secs
<sohail-ahmed> sorry for being dumb
<sohail-ahmed> I understand
<sohail-ahmed> thanks for responding!!!!
<Hedgework> np
<m3741> hey everyone, i'm looking for the live-build auto/config script that is used to build xubuntu saucy. anyone have a url per chance?
<xubuntu870> hello ppl!!
<xubuntu870> how do i enable logging in xubuntu
<xubuntu870> someone plzhelp me
<GridCube> !patience | xubuntu870
<mlnease> Hello, xubuntu870!  Sorry, but I'm brand new here myself--just learning the ropes.
<ubottu> xubuntu870: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu870
<ubottu> xubuntu870: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu870> i have just installed xubuntu 13.0 on my oracle vmware
<xubuntu870> how do i enable logging service
<xubuntu870> which is a part of my assignment
<m3741> what exactly are you trying to log?
<xubuntu870> i have to setup log viewer
<xubuntu870> how do i enable it from terminal
<knome> setting up log viewer is different from enabling logging; logging is enabled by default
<xubuntu870> oh!!
<xubuntu870> where do i see that
<knome> well... install a log viewer or look under /var/log
<knome> as you still haven't told what kind of logging you want to have, it's impossible to specify the log file
<xubuntu870> i want to install log viewer
<xubuntu870> could you just throw some light on that.
<m3741> what exactly is your assignment?
<xubuntu870> to install 2 linux os on vm ware
<xubuntu870> setup user profiles
<xubuntu870> logging
<xubuntu870> syslogs
<xubuntu870> secure ssh
<xubuntu870> i have installed xubuntu and linpus
<xubuntu870> created user profiles in xubuntu
<xubuntu870> have to setup logviewer now..
<m3741> ok, well there is a fair amount of logging that is enabled by default. all of this logging gets put into files under /var/log
<m3741> what are you hoping to log?
<m3741> maybe i misunderstood, you want to view logs generated by syslog? if so, you can run this in a terminal 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<m3741> it will show you the last 10 lines of data logged by syslog and print out anything new from syslog
<m3741> press Ctrl-C to stop it
<xubuntu714> i typed as u said//its displaying invalid tail
<m3741> would you copy and paste the error here?
<Hedgework> m3741: May I pm?
<m3741> sure
<longbonglungfish> hey folks, has anyone found that after the most recent firefox update, that opening the containing folder of a download from within firefox, uses nautilus instead of thunar? and does anyone know a way to fix this?
<Dry_Lips> Anyone who knows if a 64bit OS uses more system resources (such as ram, processor cycles) than a 32bit OS?
<Dry_Lips> By accident I installed the 64bit version of Xubuntu on my laptop, and I've only got 2GB of ram and an old dual core processor...
<bekks> Dry_Lips: The answer is: "a 64bit OS doesnt use noticable more resources than a 32bit OS."
<Dry_Lips> Ok, thanks!
<xubuntu573> всем привет
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gambitmen> всем привет
<bekks> !ru | gambitmen
<ubottu> gambitmen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ergo_Proxy> Hello..just installed xubuntu :)
<fballs> me too!
<fballs> welcome
<Ergo_Proxy> Since you just installed xubuntu as well, I guess welcome to you too :P
<baizon> :D
<xubuntu668> hi there
<openess> Hi. I was here yesterday with a couple of different live-disk problems. These solved themselves after initial update (after install)
<openess> I just wanted to say thanx for the help, and say that my problems are solved, at least for now
<sattelite_anthem> I have a question regarding my laptop's auto-screen-dimming feature- is there any way to turn it off in xubuntu?
<baizon> sattelite_anthem: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/2-ways-to-temporarily-disable.html
<sattelite_anthem> I have a laptop whose maximum brightness I can only reached by using "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 f4.b=ff" on the command line. Any time I unplug the power cord though, it automatically changes my brightness to a lower setting. Is there any way I can stop this behavior?
<baizon> sattelite_anthem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162182
<sattelite_anthem> thanks, I'll look into that. Just so you know, I've googled countless threads already so that's why I'm here. I don't mean to be annoying
<sattelite_anthem> my laptop is just strange in that I can't use the brightness buttons to reach the *actual* max brightness unless  I use the setpci command
<baizon> sattelite_anthem: np, if the last link i've posted doesnt help just report back
<sattelite_anthem> I'm installing dconf-tools, I hope this helps. thanks!
<sattelite_anthem> hmm, I changed the right setting in dconf editor and the problem is still there
<sattelite_anthem> see my problem isn't that it dims the screen because it doesn't really dim the screem. It just resets the brightness to the maximum brightness that is attainable using my keyboard keys. I want it to remain unchanged after I do set-pci to alter the brightness to the actual maximum.
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<xubuntu714> how do i enable logging viewer in xubuntu
<Unit193> !repeat | xubuntu714
<ubottu> xubuntu714: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> xubuntu714: Don't do that.
<baizon> sattelite_anthem: have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/323846/how-do-i-get-the-brightness-keys-working-on-an-acer-aspireone-d255
<baizon> xubuntu714: sorry, but i dont understand your question
<m3741> xubuntu714: did you read my note from earlier?
<baizon> xubuntu714: which logging viewer do you mean?
<xubuntu714> i have to enable logging feature
<xubuntu714> i dont know wat it is
<knome> xubuntu714, as you are told, logging is enabled by defautl.
<xubuntu714> am new to xubuntu
<Ergo_Proxy> Wait, what "logging" is enabled by default knome ?
<baizon> xubuntu714: yes, like knome said, logging is enabled. It's under /var/log
<xubuntu714> where can i find log viewer
<baizon> xubuntu714: use your default text editor and open the log you want
<Hedgework> xubuntu714: You have received nothing but patience from this channel, despite not asking questions in a reasonable manner and demanding all sorts of hand-holding.  Please read http://binaryredneck.net/support-leech and consider showing more respect for those trying to help you, then return and try again.
<knome> Ergo_Proxy, system status logging, like kernel messages.
<knome> Ergo_Proxy, for debugging
<Ergo_Proxy> Alright, thank you knome
<knome> Ergo_Proxy, nothing is sent outside your PC automatically. just for your convenience
<xubuntu714> command to view log files
<xubuntu714> ??
<knome> xubuntu714, please.
<Ergo_Proxy> xubuntu714, /var/log as someone said earlier
<Ergo_Proxy> the files are there
<baizon> xubuntu714: use your default text editor and open the log you want
<baizon> xubuntu714: also, google would give you an good answer for this
<xubuntu714> please tell me to get there..i mean all commands to get there
<Ergo_Proxy> You don't need a command
<baizon> xubuntu714: open your text editor, then press "open file", then go /var/log/messages.log for example
<baizon> and you have your log file
<xubuntu014> help! I need to use my Epson WF-2540 printer and for the life of me can't figure out how to install it!
<m3741> xubuntu714: what is error of the tail command that I gave you earlier?
<Ergo_Proxy> Just open the file manager, click on "File System", then on the folder "var" and then on the folder "log"
<baizon> yeah or this way, thanks Ergo_Proxy
<Ergo_Proxy> You can open the filer manager with Alt+F by default
<Ergo_Proxy> file*
<Unit193> baizon: messages.log is a Redhat thing, it's syslog here. :)
<baizon> ah to many logs :D
<baizon> i always dmesg xD
<xubuntu714> thank you
<xubuntu714> ppl
<baizon> np
<xubuntu714> how to enable syslog
<knome> xubuntu714, syslog is enabled by default. find it at /var/log/syslog.
<xubuntu714> thanku
<xubuntu714> how to enable password configuration
<xubuntu714> how to password configure
<xubuntu714> hello ppl
<xubuntu714> how do i feature password configuration
<knome> !patience | xubuntu714
<ubottu> xubuntu714: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> "feature password configuration"?
<xubuntu714> ya
<xubuntu714> feature pwd config
<knome> xubuntu714, you are not making sense
<xubuntu714> i have to enable password configuration feature
<xubuntu714> pz help me do that
<Hedgework> xubuntu714: So, you said this is a school project...I can't help but be curious...did you just not pay any attention in class, or did your teacher really give you an assignment you don't even have the vocabulary to make proper sense of?
<xubuntu714> how to Configure secure socket protocols (e.g., ssh)
<xubuntu714> how to Configure secure socket protocols (e.g., ssh)
<elfy> xubuntu714: stop doing that
<elfy> if people want to answer you then they will
<fballs> anyone know if there's a thunar script for mounting iso images?
<fballs> i found one for ubuntu, but it uses gksudo
<Hedgework> xubuntu714: I've tried correcting gently, I've tried cluebatting you, and I've tried getting to the root of the problem.  I give up.  You are apparently more interested in getting others to do your homework for you than you are in learning, and quite willing to be rude to the people whom you are asking for free help.  Consider that there's a reason you aren't getting what you want: the way you are behaving
<Hedgework> is bad enough that my 11yo son would be ashamed in your place.
<xubuntu714> how to Configure secure socket protocols (e.g., ssh)
 * Hedgework weighs the benefits of filtering xubuntu714 against the possibility that someone who's not so rude may end up with that nick in the future
 * Hedgework plonks
<knome> xubuntu714, last warning: please stop
<knome> xubuntu714, we will not be doing your assignment for you
<fballs> is there a version of gksudo or kdesudo for xfce?
<krytarik> !info gksu | fballs
<ubottu> fballs: gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<knome> fballs, gksudo is good for xubuntu
<fballs> ah ok, thanks. i'm still trying to get my head around what runs in what DE
<knome> well, pretty much everything runs everywhere
<knome> there aren't always xfce-specific components
<knome> and even if there were, you wouldn't have to use them
<misingnoglic> I just installed xubuntu on my dell inspiron mini, how do I make wifi work?
<fballs> k...i'm still kinda setting things up and i'm in the "try not to break anything phase"
<fballs> i loaded gnome-tweak-tool and xfce didn't like that :D
<fballs> thanks for the help <3
<zleap> hi all
<zleap> how does my latest post to twitter look :)
<Unit193> I think you're looking for #xubuntu-offtopic, and may want to provide a link as well.
<zleap> sorry
<zleap> https://twitter.com/zleap14
<zleap> well i posted the flyer for start ubuntu / xubuntu to twitter,  the xubutu team is really on the ball with everything,  the whole system looks very polished
#xubuntu 2014-03-20
<misingnoglic> Hi, I'm trying to get my computer to connect to wireless networks but that doesn't seem to be an option in the connecting area, how do I enable that?
<yuitimothy> Does anyone know how to change the system proxy setting in xubuntu?
<avansledright> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<yuitimothy> @avansledright Thanks. Big help
<avansledright> no problem. did it work?
<yuitimothy> yep
<avansledright> awesome!
<xubuntu730> hiall
<xubuntu730>  I've recently installed XUbuntu 12.04.4 LTS on my desktop
<xubuntu730> However I have one problem- I am unable to shutdown or reboot properly.
<xubuntu730> how can i fix this
<xubuntu730> any help would be great
<SirLagz> what happens when you try to shutdown
<xubuntu730> the hardware dows not shut down, fans keep on moving, CPU is oon, i have to manually press power button to shut down the CPU
<xubuntu730> Also when i select reboot menu the computer does not reboot. I have to hold down power button to shut it down and again press power button to start the desktop.
<xubuntu480> asd
<skippezot> could someone explain how to instal this plugin : https://code.launchpad.net/~pmarchwiak/synapse-project/recoll-plugin
<knome> skippezot, first, it looks like that plugin is unmaintained; second, it would involve building the package
<skippezot> thx for reply
<knome> that being said... i'm not sure if it's worth doing that.
<skippezot> you know where i can find info on building packages
<cfhowlett> !packaging|skippezot,
<ubottu> skippezot,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<knome> not that...
<knome> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<knome> skippezot, ^  that would be a generic guide
<skippezot> cheers
<knome> skippezot, briefly: pull the code from bzr (launchpad), run 'make' (usually) and 'sudo make install' (usually, installs package to all users and to the standard locatios; WARNING: you can't revert this 'installation' easily unless the Makefiles has such a feature)
<skippezot> thx man so it's like I read on forum wasn't really sure
<skippezot> need to read a bit more before i'll give it a try
<GridCube> in 13.04 whenever i changed my wallpaper the lightdm login wallpaper changed as well, since i updated to 13.10 this does not happen any more,  and i don't see any option on lightdm.conf to enable this feature back
<GridCube> in 13.04 whenever i changed my wallpaper the lightdm login wallpaper changed as well, since i updated to 13.10 this does not happen any more,  and i don't see any option on lightdm.conf to enable this feature back
<sohail-ahmed> I am having trouble connecting to internet with my laptop which was previously working fine
<sohail-ahmed> would somebody help?
<GridCube> !details | sohail-ahmed
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: define "previously" a bit more.. previsously in windows? before a system upgrade? just randomly and it could be a hardware failure?
<sohail-ahmed> I did a xubunutu install perhaps a year ago and every thing was fine, then suddenly a month ago it stopped working. At present I dont have those indicator plugin, those up and down arrows, used to switch connection, perhaps due to network manager
<sohail-ahmed> the funny thing is I was able to ping machines on lan, when I was in the office and also I was able to ping the address 4.2.2.2
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: if i didnt nothing to cause the issue, like a system upgrade, i would waant to rule out hardware failure
<sohail-ahmed> read my last sentence plz, it says something do you still think it is a hardware failure
<sohail-ahmed> at above I was talking about today
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i read it, and the others.. carefully. im saying, i personally would rule out *all* hardware issues.. the router.. my isp, my networking device.. i would do this by troubleshoting carefully
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, try re-adding the plugin indicator to your panel
<sohail-ahmed> I already did
<GridCube> also try to launch nm-connection-editor from a terminal
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: did what?
<GridCube> removing all the known connections and re-doing them might fix some problems
<sohail-ahmed> I tried to add the idicator plugin from the panel add items but the arrows does appear
<GridCube> make sure that your wifi is turned on
<sohail-ahmed> actually I reinstalled the network manager
<sohail-ahmed> by downloading the .debs
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what debs? from where?
<GridCube> check that you have internet if you cable your notebook
<sohail-ahmed> at present my directory for system-connections at /etc/NetworkManager/ does not have any connection
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i would use a live CD to rule out my config, and test my hardware
<sohail-ahmed> I have already plugged in the internet cable and its not [picking it up. as before the auto ethernet is not working
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: sure.. thats what makes me think isp, or router/modem
<sohail-ahmed> since there is no connection by that name in the /etc/NetworkManger/system-connection
<sohail-ahmed> no. I am talking to you from the same router
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what deb did you install? and how/why?
<holstein> have you tried a live CD?
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube, nm-connection-editor says the program is not installed
<sohail-ahmed> no I have not ttried live cd.
<sohail-ahmed> is it the only option left?
<sohail-ahmed> and the question instead is , what would I do If the live CD internet connection worked
<GridCube> reinstall ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you would know soemthing about where the issue is
<sohail-ahmed> opssssssss!!!!!!!!!!11
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: thats would tell you the hardware isnt failing
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, if you dont have nm-connection-editor there is something very wrong
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, do you have nmcli ¿?
<Kimary> Hello someone speak italian?
<GridCube> !it | Kimary
<ubottu> Kimary: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> :D
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube, when I typed nmcli it says error while loading shared libraries....
<sohail-ahmed> holstein, how would I proceed?
<sohail-ahmed> if I know about the issue
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, it looks like there is your issue
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i would load a live CD.. run it live, not installing. test my internet connections wired/wireles... then, i would know the issue is in my installed system, or bad hardware
<sohail-ahmed> I already mentioned that today after a couple of minutes of working I manged to ping my lan pcs in office, and also I was able to ping the address 4.2.2.2
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, i would try to boot the machine using an old kernel if available
<holstein> older kernels should be accessible from grub when holding shift after the bios screens
<GridCube> ^^^
<GridCube> but then again, as holstein is saying you might want to try a livecd anyway, if that works then you have the option of figuring whats wrong and fixing it, or reinstalling and override everything
<sohail-ahmed> which kernert should I boot to: plenty of them are available from 3.5.0-45- gnereic to 3.5.0-23
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, an older one
<sohail-ahmed> 23?
<GridCube> sure why not
<sohail-ahmed> for 23 I have two options, with recovery mode or without recovery mode
<GridCube> without
<sohail-ahmed> the xubuntu splash screen says waiting for network configuration...
<sohail-ahmed> waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<GridCube> can't you escape it?
<sohail-ahmed> yes when I pressed esc, it went to the black screen and now my login is avaialble, I think it booted without network configuation as it is doing earlier
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, welp
<sohail-ahmed> welp??? sorry?
<GridCube> its like saying "well, i dont know then"
<sohail-ahmed> I have my desktop and actually the same desktop with internet arrows.
<sohail-ahmed> sorry without
<sohail-ahmed> *** without
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, something went wrong, maybe the kernel update changed your setting and by installing the nm debs you broke the setting further, anyway, as holstein said, test using a livesession, if things work you can rule out hardware issues, then is a matter of getting yourself to study how to fix the problem or reinstall
<sohail-ahmed> would you tell me one thing?
<sohail-ahmed> I have a network indicator plugin, the one showing the packets going out and going in.
<sohail-ahmed> the bars in that plugin are not moving now but they were moving in the morning when I was in the office, where I tried to do ping -c4 192.168.9.135
<sohail-ahmed> and I got 0% loss
<sohail-ahmed> packet loss actually.
<sohail-ahmed> So my question is: does this not confirm that my card is working perfectly alright
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<GridCube> i do not know
<sohail-ahmed> ok tell me one thing, if the live cd internet worked then what should I do afterward?
<GridCube> if things work you can rule out hardware issues, then is a matter of getting yourself to study how to fix the problem or reinstall
<sohail-ahmed> can you tell how to add connections when there is no indicator plugin for internet?
<sohail-ahmed> ok I will be right back after making a live linux usb from windows
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, using nm-connection-editor or nmcli
<sohail-ahmed> but I already told you that none of them is working
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: its a fact that something is not working.. the question is, why?
<sohail-ahmed> and I purged the network manager this morning
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: rule out hardware.. it wont take long, and its a good/easy step
<sohail-ahmed> Ok mates I will be right back
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: then, you can decide if you'd like to try and repair, or reinstall.. or troubleshoot in a larger support channel
<sohail-ahmed> larger support channel?
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<sohail-ahmed> what do you mean by larger support chanel
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: yes.. #ubuntu ,since this is not related to XFCE or xubuntu necessarily, youcan try the main channel for more action
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: though, i feel after the live CD, you will have an idea that the hardware works or not, and you can go from there
<sohail-ahmed> oh you are saying that If its not an hardware issue then I should go the #ubuntu chanel with my problem? correct?
<holstein> any kernel upgrade can cause the drivers to change, and break something
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: no
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: im saying, the #ubuntu channel is factually more active.. and you may find more help there.. and you are not haveing an issue with xubuntu or xfce, so, that could be a helpful option for you
<sohail-ahmed> Ok. thanks I will first update you here.
<sohail-ahmed> holstein, and GridCube I have checked that I can access internet through live usb
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: so, you can assume, at least for the length of testing, the hardware was functioning properly,and its likely not a hardware failure
<sohail-ahmed> So it possible to repair my installation through live usb
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, then there is some software issue, as holstein said, you might have better help gettin someone who knows this issues on #ubuntu or you can reinstall
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: so, it could have been an upgrade that "broke" support for the device.. i didnt check the scroll back, but did you try the older kernel?
<sohail-ahmed> yes I did
<sohail-ahmed> actually the most older one
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what i suggest to users is this.. since *all* hard drives fail, go ahead and take this opportunity to backup your data.. and be read for reinstallation.. then, you can go forward with *any* option
<sohail-ahmed> so I repeat my question, is it possible to do a damage control using a live usb
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: above *is* what i suggest for that
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: anything i would do like that would be *after* having properly backed up my data
<sohail-ahmed> I need some enlightment, I clicked install xubuntu in my live usb sesssion, and now I have couple of options to choose from since the live usb has detected my ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: that will fresh install and wipe your data
<sohail-ahmed> upgrade ubuntu to Xubuntu 13.10
<sohail-ahmed> is it wise option to go for??
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: factually, as i said, that will wipe your data
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: so, ifyou have your data backed up, and want to install 13.10, then that will happen
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: there is no specific "wise" choice.. just what you want or need, and what you can do
<sohail-ahmed> so not an option.. though in the applet it says it will keep my personal files and by this I assume he meant the whole /home directory. correct???
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i backup my data.. i suggest you backup your data, and suggested that before.. what is that process fails?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: whatever hard drive you are on *will* fail, so, it is not a waste of time to prepare for that
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: then, having prepared for what will occur at some point in the future will prepare you for a failure now
<sohail-ahmed> frankly I have no way to transfereing data to some other hard drive.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ok.. then, you accept the risk, and no that, even if this works OK, some time you *will* lose your data
<holstein> i cant guarantee that step will work and preserve your data.. i can gurantee that if you have a backup
<sohail-ahmed> I think before attempting this step, as both of you have kindly suggested , go to #ubuntu, since its their flavor that has an issue.
<holstein> sure.. but, even in #ubuntu, that hard drive will fail.. you should have a backup of your files..
<holstein> then, anything you try, you can recover from.. otherwise, you have no gurantee like that..
<holstein> a fresh install *will* fix it.. for example
<sohail-ahmed> I have an intution that the problem could be fixed without going through a major install, though I am still a noob with linux
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: no doubt.. its all open, and im sure you can fix it.. but, it may take less time to properly backup (which should be done regardless) and reinstall..
<sohail-ahmed> the problem with reinstall is that I would be needing to reinstall all the softwares that are currently installed on my machine, regardless of the backup
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: sure, which will also be happening when that hard drive fails
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you can create a list of those.. or use synaptic package manager to create a list of those that can be easily duplicated in a fresh install
<xubuntu149> Hi, I have a question : since my HDD is dead, i would like to know if it is possible to install Xubuntu on a 16GB SD card instead?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu149> Just the same way i would install it on a hdd or is there anything more to do?
<knome> the same way will do
<xubuntu149> thanks
<knome> as long as the installer recognizes the SD card, you are fine
<xubuntu149> ok thanks a lot
<knome> no problem, good luck
<Giant81_> can someone give me a quick run down on DNS and how it works in xubuntu?  I'm on xubuntu 13.10 and the biggest problem is that the resolv.conf is not what it used to be I guess
<knome> Giant81_, so... what's the actual problem?
<Giant81_> I'm reading now
<Giant81_> but I was trying to figure out what my DNS servers were via CLI, then change them if needed
<xubuntu943> hi
<Giant81_> it used to be fairly simple, modify /etc/resolv.conf  but it appears it's gotten more involved with resolfconf etc..
<Giant81_> just a new way of doing things that I'm learning to use
<knome> Giant81_, why not edit the DNS servers via the network manager?
<Giant81_> sorry I'm a bit of a cli monkey, or when SSHed in from remote
<knome> nmcli
<Giant81_> ty I'll hit the man pages
<xubuntu533> holaaaaaa
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu533
<ubottu> xubuntu533: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube, holstein, I am final able to get it done without a shred to reinstalling, all I just needed to do was: sudo ifup eth0. Thanks for you time, God bless you both
<GridCube> lol sohail-ahmed
<GridCube> nice that XD
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube, I still don't have those network arrows, but I have noticed that internet is working really fast
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, now you should try again nm-connection-editor
<sohail-ahmed> its not installed since I dont have network-manager installed
<GridCube> well, now you have internet, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install network-manager
<GridCube> that should bring back the arrows you see in the indicators plugin
<sohail-ahmed> I have already done the update, and I think I should not install network-manager since it manges my networ poorly, moreover I am having a great bandwidth now which I have never encountered here at home.
<sohail-ahmed> rather I should not have said poorly, without network-manager, I have learned a great deal about the linux
<GridCube> :)
<sohail-ahmed> do you know of a way to add more connections?
<sohail-ahmed> without network-manager?
<GridCube> nope
<wabbla> sohail-ahmed: what do you mean by more connections? different ip-configurations on the same interface or different interfaces?
<wabbla> in the latter you could add more interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup/ifdown to connect/disconnect, in the former you could also add new connections to /etc/network/interfaces, but use a logical name instead of the interface name. then you could use e.g. ifup eth0=<logical name>. see the man page for ifup regarding logical interfaces. this is a very comfortable feature for wlan roaming.
<sohail-ahmed> wabbla, that's exactly what I was asking for!!
<sohail-ahmed> many thanks!!
<wabbla> you're welcome :-)
<RuudKuin> Hi all, does someone know the correct way to install an Eizo driver via terminal? It looks very choppy, while it runs fine under Bodhi Linux...
<RuudKuin> anyone???
<RuudKuin> Hmmmm, no support, better be using Bodhi than, their IRC is very much alive, bye!!!
<holstein> RuudKuin: ?
<holstein> RuudKuin: what distro are you using.. try patiently using the suggested support for the distro you are using.. but, the Eizo driver creator would be the best place to start for suport
<RuudKuin> holstein: do you have an answer?
<RuudKuin> Xubuntu, that's why I'm here...
<RuudKuin> Bodhi gave no problems, it's an Ubuntu derivative as well...
<holstein> RuudKuin: nothing about xubuntu or bodhi is preventing the creators of the Eizo driver from giving you a package that installs
<holstein> RuudKuin: you would need to share more details, like, what you are trying and what the errors are.. but, if you are not using xubuntu, bodhi channels are the best place
<RuudKuin> holstein: I'm currently using a fresh install of Xubuntu, because it's light for an oldtimer PC and runs XFCE, but it seems that it doesn't support an Eizo Nanao 15" screen.
<holstein> RuudKuin: ive never needed a driver for a screen.. but, i have used custom xorg.conf files to send necessary confiuration to certain monitors
<RuudKuin> Radial gradients are choppy and very ugly, when running Bodhi, there was pre-installed support for that same screen
<holstein> RuudKuin: its likely not the screen at all then.. its more likely the graphics card driver
<holstein> RuudKuin: you could also be comparing a version of bodhi based on 12.04, and using xubuntu 13.10.. those would have different hardware support scnearios
<RuudKuin> holstein: when searching for additional drivers, it doesn't tell me anything on the graphics card support... ;-((
<holstein> RuudKuin: i would start by appying all upgrades and rebooting.. then, determine what graphics card you have, and looking for alternative drivers (proprietary drivers) you can install and try which may sort out your issues..
<notwist> I'm using 14.04 and it's a pain that my screen blanks after 10 minutes, disabling screensaver and power management features does nothing. Is there a better way to solve this than editing xorg.conf ?
<holstein> i would then also consider looking at the bodhi that you report working, and go with the xuubuntu version that is the same.. 12.04, for example
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<RuudKuin> what's the terminal command of finding the right graphics card? holstein
<notwist> holstein: thanks
<holstein> RuudKuin: lspci is the command that lists the devices.. you should only have one graphics card..
<RuudKuin> holstein: thanks! Here's the output:
<holstein> RuudKuin: i dont need it
<RuudKuin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<holstein> RuudKuin: intel are usually well supported, but, i think you are assuming the issue is with the monitor
<RuudKuin> thanks anyway! Bye for now...
<holstein> RuudKuin: i would try 1204
 * RuudKuin out!
<holstein> RuudKuin: bodhi is based on 12.04, and if you have older hardware, that may be the distro that supports your device out of the box
<xubuntu408> hello
<xubuntu408> can anybody help me
<holstein> xubuntu408: just ask.. and a volunteer will help if they can
<xubuntu408> I have a prblem downloading films
<holstein> xubuntu408: nothing about xubuntu is preventing you from downloading anything.. what types of files? are you sure its not on the server side where the problem is? or permission related?
<xubuntu408> I try to download a file from piratebay and when I click the magnet download should start but I get a small window which says: start application. And in this window <i have to choose the application but I can not find transmission
<holstein> xubuntu408: those sites are notorious for malware, or missing files..
<holstein> xubuntu408: i suggest you ask the content creator for a copy, or, read up on torrent downloading
<holstein> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<xubuntu408> when I used Windows I didn't have any problem with downloading but now with xubuntu it doesn't work
<xubuntu408> I use Transmission, the download program included in ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu408: you are *not* trying to download anything from "the pirate bay".. you get a torrent, then, transmission is one of the clients that can use the link you got from the pirate bay to download the file from peers
<holstein> xubuntu408: the torrent client you used in windows was different.. windows is differnt..
<holstein> xubuntu408: see the link above to learn about how to use transsmission and/or torrents.. otherwise, ask the creator of the file for a copy of the file you are looking for that you can use
<xubuntu408> ok this i understand
<xubuntu408> thnx, I will try and ultimately be succesfull
<Sweyn> Hey guys, somebody out there to help a xubuntu beginner ?
<holstein> Sweyn: welcome!.. just ask and a volunteer may be able to help
<Sweyn> Thank you, well, I was planning to install xubuntu on my chromebook, to extend its possibilities, planning to install it on a 32 gb usb drive, any ideas if it is enough to run WINE if necessary ?
<holstein> Sweyn: i just got the 32gb chromebook you are likely talking about.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing you from running it there, and utilizing wine
<holstein> Sweyn: i personally dont make decisions based on wine support or use, since it can be challenging to predict what can or might work properly
<Sweyn> Ok I see, well in a way its a relief
<Sweyn> I wanted to play some small games on it
<Sweyn> just another thing
<holstein> Sweyn: and, as im saying, nothing is preventing that
<Sweyn> I can't seem to access to the ubuntu "store" don't know how its called in english, I'm french, when I open it, it closes right after, is it because I'm on a usb drive ?
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sweyn> (did my message got blocked ?)
<holstein> Sweyn: could be for any reason from internet connectivity, to who knows
<Sweyn> oh ok, still I think I'll have some trouble to get used to this
<Sweyn> I can't even install flash player
<Sweyn> don't know how to do it
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> i use the chrome brwoser, since it has its own flash
<Sweyn> Oh ok, did you download it from the xubuntu store or from google's netpage ?
<holstein> Sweyn: chome is not available from the ubuntu repositories
<Sweyn> OK, I'm trying this out
<DamadFR> holstein: Chromium browser is available in the universe repositories - I had it installed it from the package manager.
<holstein> DamadFR: yup.. and i am referencing the chrome browser..
<holstein> DamadFR: the chrome brwoser is the one with flash built in, though, one can use the pepperflash included in chrome with chromium, and you are welcome to share with Sweyn how to do that
<holstein> otherwise, one of the easiest ways for a new user to get the latest flash in linux is in the chrome browser.. not that im saying chrome is "good" or "better"
<Sweyn> Well seems firefox made the update itself, I can now read videos on youtube
<Sweyn> Holstein, I don't know if you have the same chromebook as me but does it have a x86 cpu ?
<holstein> Sweyn: i have an intel precessor. .not an ARM
<Sweyn> Okay fine, did you tried some small games with it ?
<DamadFR> holstein: sorry, so I mixed things up: chrome / chromium
<holstein> Sweyn: as i said, i literallly just got it.. ive had it about 35 minutes.. im not planning on gaming. nor did i intend to use it for games.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing you from gaming with it
<holstein> DamadFR: no worries :)
<Sweyn> Ok then, guess I'll have to find out by myself, when I'll manage to make it install on my usb flash
<Sweyn> these celerons appear to be quite powerfull though
<holstein> Sweyn: xubuntu playes the games linux is allowed to have
<holstein> Sweyn: the hardware is not intended for gaming in any OS, but, if the specs work, it'll work
<Sweyn> Yup, I'll try by myself, or look for tests somewhere
<Sweyn> Still, I'm not entirely convinced in my chromebook
<Sweyn> it runs fine
<Sweyn> but without internet you're pretty much with a dead brick
<holstein> it runs "as advertised"... the only reason you would be unsure is by trying to make it replace a gaming rig
<holstein> but, xubuntu will run on there are well, as advertised.. steam should support the lower-end games on here fine
<Sweyn> yeah sure, I don't wanna use it to hard games, I already have my desktop for that, but if it can replace a little some times, it would be nice that way !
<Sweyn> Where does USB flash drives appear in xubuntu please ?
<holstein> Sweyn: i just use the file manager
<Sweyn> well seems like it doesn't appear, because I'm already on it ...
<Sweyn> Maybe there's some limitations on using the OS on a usb key
<Sweyn> that would make sense
<Sweyn> okay then, I think I have everything I need to know
<Sweyn> I hope I'll manage to get it working on my laptop
<Sweyn> Thanks Holstein, I'll probably ask you fore some help later, Bye !
<xubuntu610> buona sera a tutti
<xubuntu610> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<knome> !it | xubuntu610
<ubottu> xubuntu610: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu610>  /join #ubuntu-it
#xubuntu 2014-03-21
<delt> hello
<delt> i'm trying to get this to work: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Jack_and_Loopback_device_as_Alsa-to-Jack_bridge
<delt> alsa apps just stay stuck waiting for the sound card to be available
<delt> ie. youtube videos have no sound and freeze after 12 seconds until i terminate jack, etc etc
<xubuntu107> is there anyone ?
<delt> me
<delt> kind of
<knome> xubuntu107, if you have a support question, just ask
<xubuntu107> good
<xubuntu107> how are you
<xubuntu107> ok sorry knome
<delt> libflashsupport-jack
<delt> doesn't exist :/
<delt> E: Unable to locate package libflashsupport-jack
<delt> i am sick of outdated documentation on the web
<delt> You have searched for source packages that names contain libflashsupport-jack in all suites, all sections, and all architectures.
<delt> Sorry, your search gave no results
<xubuntu107> Are you speaking yourself ?
<luke12> hi
<luke12> Do you can recommend me any aplication to split a single .flac using .log file? I've been looking with no results, thank you in advance
<cfhowlett> luke12, audacity audio editor?
<luke12> havent tried it, let me see.
<luke12> Thanks, i'm installing it.
<ulashoca> merhaba
<ulashoca> xubuntu kuruyorum xpnin yanına acaba bu şekilde kurulum yapmakla xpyi komple yokedip diski tamamen sildikten sonra yalın olarak xubuntu kurmak arasında hız farkı varmıdır?
<baizon> !tr | ulashoca
<ubottu> ulashoca: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ulashoca> teşekkürler...
<xubuntu304bb> hi
<xubuntu304bb> this is my first time using xubuntu
<baizon> hi xubuntu304bb, nice to hear
<xubuntu845> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi perchè ho diversi problemi con xubuntu
<xubuntu845> ...
<cfhowlett> !it|xubuntu845,
<ubottu> xubuntu845,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zleap> hi
<zleap> I think something may have messed up on my install with the panels
<zleap> hello
<zleap> hi
<cfhowlett> zleap, greetings
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just trying to restore my top panel which only seems to appear if I click on the bottom panel and select properties
<zleap> if I close the config dialog box i vanishes
<zleap> it vanishes (sorry)
<cfhowlett> zleap, you've got autohide turned on
<zleap> so how do I un auto hide it
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> also it seems to be slightly down from the top of the screen
<cfhowlett> settings > panel > display > deselect show and unshow panel
<zleap> ok done that
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> so why is there also a gap between the panel and the top of the screen,  this wasn't there before
<cfhowlett> zleap, panel settings is your friend
<zleap> so what is appliocable here,  i can make it bigger but that doesn't stop applications hiding them selves under the panel
<zleap> so the top part of the window is hidden behind the panel which should not happen or didn't before
<cfhowlett> zleap, verify you've only the one panel there.
<zleap> I have a bottom panel and a top one
<zleap> Panel settings has panel 0 and panel 2 for some reason
<cfhowlett> zleap, quick fix: nuke the xfce4 folder and you'll force a reset back to defaults
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> cfhowlett, /home/psutton/.config/xfce4/
<zleap> that obe
<zleap> one
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> might need to logout/login though
<zleap> so just delete it and then restart xubuntu
<cfhowlett> yep
<zleap> brb
<zleap> cfhowlett, hi, working thanks
<cfhowlett> zleap, glad to help
<zleap> so i take it if I back this folder up,  if it messes up again i can simply restore it by copying back
<zleap> or if I mess it up again
<cfhowlett> zleap, or just nuke and reconfigure as you just did
<zleap> ok
<xubuntu650> can i run windows
<cfhowlett> xubuntu650, ???
<Hedgework> xubuntu650: ask in #windows
<Hedgework> or is it ##windows?
<cfhowlett> ##windows
<xubuntu650> few software require windows
<xubuntu650> in xubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu650 NO xubuntu software requires windows.
<Kekai> hello
<Kekai> I installed Lubuntu a while back, but wasnt happy, so I installed Xubuntu Via the terminal.
<Kekai> Now I got rid of Lubuntu
<Kekai> but the login  screen is still lubuntu and shows errors
<Kekai> can I get the Xubuntu login screen?
<Hedgework> please pastebin the errors
<Hedgework> We can't help you if we don't know what's wrong.
<Kekai> there are no errors just alot of the symbols appear as "?"
<holstein> Kekai: i suggest just using it "as-is" if its working
<holstein> Kekai: otherwise, elaboarate about what exactly you have done, and what you would prefer.. you should have installed "xubuntu-desktop"? i assume?
<Kekai> i did instal Xubuntu-desktop
<Kekai> i wanted the Xubuntu login screen
<holstein> Kekai: whats your question, then? you have no errors? and you just want to switch login managers?
<Kekai> yes
<Kekai> because the Lubuntu one shows "?" marks everywhere
<Kekai> im making a live USB to back up my OS and the backing up data
<holstein> Kekai: it shouldnt.. and that is an error... and the other login screen could be the same, or worse..
<holstein> Kekai: a live USB? or an install to a USB stick?
<Kekai> A live USB
<Kekai> just incase I break something
<holstein> Kekai: no need to make that.. just dd copy the iso, or use unetbootin
<Kekai> thats what I am doing
<Kekai> using start up disk creator to make a USB to reinstall Xubuntu just in case I do break something
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<holstein> ^ should allow you to choose what you like..
<holstein> Kekai: ok.. well, if you get a chance to read my suggestions, consider dd copying, or unetbootin
<holstein> Kekai: if you have issues with the startup disk creator
<dkessel> Hm. Has any of you an idea how to get gmusicplayer to change appearance again after you have chosen 'look like rythmbox?
<Kekai> i prfer nightingale
<Kekai> mostly because to me its like WMP and Mozzila firefox had a weird baby
<dkessel> Him changing players is not an option. It will take hours to scan the library again
<holstein> dkessel: you should be able to remove the config for it
<dkessel> Him OK. Killing it "helped"... :/ still strange... No settings button to be found anymore with that layout
<holstein> dkessel: and, when you remove the config?
<elfy> dkessel: you could try changing the layout line - here it is line #74 with rhythbox layout it is Layout: Rhythmbox with shimmer desktop Layout:Shimmer Desktop
<elfy> I'd be interested also to know how long it took to scan the library and how many tracks
<holstein> elfy: thats in the config? something like ~/.config/rhythmbox ?
<dkessel> holstein: thanks after killing the process it restarted with another layout.
<dkessel> Thanks guys I got to get a playlist for the party done ;)
<elfy> holstein: yep - that's the relevant line in the config
<dkessel> Elfy I can make some measurements the other day. It is much better than rythmbox performance-wise...
<holstein> i really liked gmusicplayer, though, not enough to leave VLC... im not interested in management, though
<elfy> dkessel: not that important - if it took a long time you can speed it up changing the Check length of mp3 option in library tab
<dkessel> Wishing you guys a nice weekend!
 * Guest25941 live iso in virtualbox
<holstein> Guest25941: enjoy!
<Guest25941> holstein: yeah, Xubuntu rocks!
<jonzen> can ne1 tell me how to recover the network manager aicon in the indicator applet on taskbar   using beta1 14.04
<sleezio> hello, is there an app you can leave running in the background that will alert you and someone is pinging/scanning you/trying to connect?
<zleap> hi is xubuntu 14.04 an LTS release ?
 * zleap is sorting out a dvd lable
<sleezio> zleap, yes
<zleap> ok cool will put 14.04 LTS on the label then
<zleap> thanks
<Unit193> sleezio: You're seemingly looking for an IDS, perhaps snort or something like it?
<sleezio> Unit193, just some sort of multiport listner that will alert me
<sleezio> i think i found something, psad
<zleap> ok just printing some lubuntu 14.04 LTS labels
<sleezio> Unit193, i see snort as well, thanks for the tip
<zleap> so when it is released i will hopefully also have a dvd burner so I don't have to copy the iso over the network to burn it
<zleap> sometime in april IIRC
<Unit193> zleap: I think you're looking for the offtopic channel -> #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu981> hello
<xubuntu981> anyone can help me ?
<zleap> ask a question if someone can helo they will
<xubuntu981> Ok. I have a problem with my fan. It always works, never stop.
<xubuntu981> I tried so many things but I didn't succeed
<Nico-ch> Hi everyone
<Nico-ch> Could someone help me ? :) I just instaled xubuntu, and i have some trouble with the left click of my mouse .... some time it works, some time not ... to make it work, i have to do a right click before :s
<Nico-ch> hi
#xubuntu 2014-03-22
<xubuntu374> New to xubuntu ... On my laptop... Just need a pointer to how I troubleshoot no sound thru hdmi....
<vasanth> hi
<Unit193> xubuntu374: I've done zero with HDMI out, but might be able to get it from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#HDMI_output_configuration
<xubuntu374> Tks unit193, looks like a good place to start
<delt> hello
<cfhowlett> delt, greetings
<delt> maybe a stupid question, but how do i set the cpu speed on my laptop to always be at maximum?
<delt> hello cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> delt, what's your xubuntu question
<delt> cfhowlett: in xubuntu/ubuntu studio, where's the setting for cpu throttle?
<cfhowlett> delt, I don't know - never used it.
<delt> either with a graphic tool or commandline/config editing
<delt> the "settings manager" so far isn't being much help.
<delt> unless i'm missing something obvious
<cfhowlett> delt, looks like it might be cpu-freq or the jupiter power applet
<delt> CPU running at 800.000 800.000MHz, governor mode ondemand
<delt> thanks for the info, let's see if this has a manpage....
<cfhowlett> Throttling occurs when the CPU governor is set to Ondemand or Conservative. Set it to Performance or Powersave within Linux to disable throttling. Or disable Speed Step in your computer's BIOS to run at full speed the whole time.
<delt> asking on #linux...
<delt> and dr.google =)
<holstein> delt: i have shortcuts on my ubuntustudio desktop to set the govenor to performance, as cfhowlett suggests
<delt> "apt-cache search jupiter" doesn't show anything useful....
<delt> btw hello holstein
<holstein> delt: i dont think jupiter was ever in the repos
<holstein> jupiter is something else.. its not only for setting the cpu freq..
<holstein> what i do looks a lot like this.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/149271/how-to-change-default-scaling-governor-back-to-ondemand
<holstein> it will depend on what you have, and what you are willing to install to manage the cpu freq like that
<holstein> i suggest checking and seeing where it is now..
<delt> hmm, interesting.. /etc/init.d/ondemand
<delt> there's no /etc/init.d/performance though...maybe i could modify that one?
<holstein> delt: as i said, it really depends on what youhave, and what you want..
<holstein> delt: i would start by looking and seeing what its set at now.. could be you dont have scaling capabilities, and the machine is *already* at performance by default
<delt> [pts/1][root@laptop]:~# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<delt> performance
<holstein> then, i would read what i linked above, which has a few different ways of addressing it
<delt> i set it with cpufreq -g
<delt> thanks for the link..reading....
<holstein> delt: so, you dont have to bother about setting it to performance if its already at performance
<holstein> i use a command line string like that to set my CPU for my production machine
<delt> [pts/1][root@laptop]:~# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<delt> 2801000
<delt> (2.8GHz core2 duo)
<delt> weird thing is, pianoteq keeps reporting lower freqs
<holstein> so.. pianoteq shouldnt have root permission
<delt> it doesn't
<holstein> i would see if it is working at a resonable latency
<delt> anyway i'll play some more and see if i still get hickups in the sound
<delt> thanks for the help!
<holstein> you should have realistic expectations
<holstein> i typically try and run pianoteq at around 5ms latency
<holstein> thats on a netbook.. without JACK running
<xubuntu566> hi
<xubuntu566> i am very new to xubuntu, pls if somebody to help me how to install adoble flash player
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> xubuntu566: or, you can use the chrome browser, which includes its own flash for linux
<xubuntu566> thank you so much!!
<xubuntu566> another question!? may i?
<holstein> just ask, if a volunteer can help, they will
<xubuntu566> brightness adjusting doesnt work..
<holstein> it may not.. you can try other keyboard controls, not just the ones that are marked.. sometimes, they will bre in a different place
<holstein> you can try different graphics drivers.. you can try other settings as well, but i suggest, just use it for a while, and choose your battles
<holstein> when you buy a machine with windows, a team of folks at a company makes sure that the brightness controls and everything works
<holstein> when you decide to run linux, you take that role on.. that burden or support.. i would just take it slow, and get used to things in order
<cfhowlett> holstein, well said!
<holstein> cfhowlett: cheers!
<cfhowlett> :)
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want to know if it is important to create a "/boot" partition before installing xubuntu... I did one for "/home" and another one for "/"
<cfhowlett> HoNgOuRu, not required ...
<HoNgOuRu> cfhowlett, but it does the difference?
<cfhowlett> HoNgOuRu, the /boot partition is automatically created/configured.  you need do nothing.
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> and what about the "/" partition ?
<cfhowlett> HoNgOuRu, you need to set "/"
<HoNgOuRu> yes, I know
<HoNgOuRu> but is it better in a different partition than home ?
<cfhowlett> HoNgOuRu, "better"?   depends on your use and profile.  personally I set a /home as it makes upgrading easier
<HoNgOuRu> ok, Ill do that
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> cfhowlett, the "/" partition .... should be ext2 ext3 or ext4 ?
<cfhowlett> HoNgOuRu, ext4 is the default
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> I am doing it manual
<HoNgOuRu> with gparted
<awesome-o3000> hey guys just started a fresh install of xubuntu 13.10 and am having problems getting my sound working can anyone give a hand
<startnix> Hello People!!
<startnix> I am using xfce, but there is a problem, I cannot lock screen, when I click lock screen nothing happens, I did tried, shortcut key, that is Ctrl+L but didn't work tough!!
<baizon> startnix: try by launching xscreensaver
<Seib> Hi. Is there anyone who can help me figure out a problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Seib,
<ubottu> Seib,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seib> Oh. I'm sorry. Okay.
<baizon> np Seib
<Seib> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 on my HP Chromebook 11. My battery died and I didn't realize it was low, so my computer shut off automatically. But when I turned it back on after plugging the charger into it, the "OS Verification Is Off" screen came on and I clicked ctrl D like I was supposed to, but the Xubuntu login screen never came up! Instead, it just went straight on to the ChromeOS login screen... D:
<Seib> I even logged in thinking it was normal, but when I tried doing the ctrl + alt + shift + f2 hotkey to switch, that didn't work either.
<cfhowlett> Seib, I've no experience with chromebook.  ask in #ubuntu
<Seib> Okay.
<Seib> How do I get to that? :/
<cfhowlett> in your irc client   /join #ubuntu
<Seib> Okay. Thank you. See ya
<zoidberg_> hi there
<Morsicatio> Hello all
<Morsicatio> Having an issue with Xubuntu 13.10: it freezes after login.
<Morsicatio> The mouse pointer is active, but no icons, panels or anything else loads.
<Morsicatio> I've read online that i need to type in commands: cd .cache rm -rf sessions
<Morsicatio> I've tried this, but to no avail
<Morsicatio> any advice?
<Morsicatio> I am a complete noob and have no idea if i am typing them correctly
<Morsicatio> Any help, much appreciated
<DoomBoom> when did it start freezing after login?
<Morsicatio> Well, I started using a command line hibernate function
<Morsicatio> sudo pm-hibernate
<Morsicatio> and I didn't much shut it down thereafter
<Morsicatio> probably went about 20-days without shutdown
<Morsicatio> shut it down today, and when I turned it back on, it hanged right after login
<Morsicatio> it did once attempt to update, but said no internet connection was detected
<DoomBoom> but you had an internet connection?
<Morsicatio> I then tried connecting an ethernet cable, this time the update ran, no updates were found, I clicked okay, and then it went back to hanging at install screen
<Morsicatio> well my wifi was on and functional
<Morsicatio> and it worked with the ethernet cable
<Morsicatio> no problems
<DoomBoom> odd, I don't know much about this myself to be honest
<DoomBoom> one more thing though
<DoomBoom> did you type "cd .cache rm -rf sessions" on one line and exactly as that?
<Morsicatio> no, sorry, i typed it on two individual lines
<DoomBoom> then the sessions were probably deleted correctly...
<Morsicatio> after cd .cache the line began: laptop name:~/.caches
<Morsicatio> (after i pressed enter)
<Morsicatio> then i entered the second line and pressed enter, and then it reverted to laptop name:~/.cache$
<Morsicatio> after i pressed enter
<Morsicatio> so no idea if it actually did anything
<Morsicatio> after that, I pressed Ctrl+alt+F7 and logged out and back in again
<DoomBoom> rm is silent so that should be what you'd see
<Morsicatio> the same thing happened, logged in but no icons or panels loaded
<Morsicatio> the mouse pointer moves, but that is about it
<DoomBoom> you could always check if .cache/sessions is still there with something like `file .cache/sessions`
<Morsicatio> I type in the following: file .cache/sessions
<Morsicatio> ?
<DoomBoom> yeah
<Morsicatio> i'll give that a go now...
<Morsicatio> I got the information from this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187748
<Morsicatio> there was another solution offered, but I could not login to tty2
<Morsicatio> i dont know what that is or what that means
<Morsicatio> the GuestAccount login I have, will not login after pressing Ctrl+alt+f2
<HypothesisFrog> hi. My audio is screwed up.
<Morsicatio> when i login, there are two options at top rhs
<Morsicatio> xubuntu session or xfce session
<HypothesisFrog> every time I try to run an audio file on media player, I get "GStreamer encountered a general stream error."
<Morsicatio> i think i tend to use xfce
<HypothesisFrog> that's on totem
<HypothesisFrog> same thing on parole media player
<HypothesisFrog> youtube sounds doesn't produce anything
<Morsicatio> just plugged in file . cache/sessions and the result is:
<Morsicatio> .cache/sessions: directory
<Morsicatio> nxt line is: laptop name:~$
<DoomBoom> that means it exists, though it might be that it was recreated after removing it
<Morsicatio> should I attempt repeating the rm action?
<DoomBoom> no harm in doing it I guess
<DoomBoom> safest is to do the same with cd first and then rm, making a type in rm while in your home directory is dangerous
<DoomBoom> I wonder why you can't log in to tty2 though
<Morsicatio> right, just did that and confirmed it was not present with the file command
<Morsicatio> it now says directory cannot be found
<DoomBoom> yeah then it was removed correctly
<Morsicatio> with tty2: I know what the guestlogin name is
<Morsicatio> but it does not have a password
<Morsicatio> when it asks for a password
<Morsicatio> i just hit enter
<Morsicatio> and then it says login failed
<Morsicatio> is there maybe another way to indicate no apssword?
<DoomBoom> how do you get in tty1?
<Morsicatio> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Morsicatio> then it asks for a password
<Morsicatio> I input the password but it says incorrect
<Morsicatio> i then put in the username when it prompts and then the password
<Morsicatio> and login for tty1 then succeeds
<DoomBoom> can't you use the same login for tty2?
<Morsicatio> ah, didn't realise that was possible
<Morsicatio> thought tty2 meant the other login
<Morsicatio> I'll try that now
<Morsicatio> Okay, logged into tty2
<DoomBoom> I wonder why paulprobert said to log in to tty2 though... I thought every tty was the same
<DoomBoom> well you can do what he said, it'll remove all xfce configuration though
<DoomBoom> and hopefully it fixes it
<DoomBoom> another post says something about only deleting .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/display.xml
<Morsicatio> shall i put the same commands through, or as advised in the previous noted link, try: rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf
<Morsicatio> I don't mind that, I just want it to work!
<Morsicatio> also, I usually use xubuntu session rather than xfce session
<Morsicatio> whats the difference
<DoomBoom> to be honest
<Morsicatio> only found out there was an option today
<DoomBoom> I have no idea
<DoomBoom> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE
<DoomBoom> maybe XFCE doesn't start the ubuntu stuff?
<cfhowlett> Morsicatio, xfce is ubuntu with xfce overlay.  xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce integration
<Morsicatio> okay, i'll try: rm file .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/display.xml
<Morsicatio> right, thanks
<Morsicatio> very confusingQ
<Morsicatio> is that a valid command above?
<DoomBoom> it is valid, I'd remove the file part though unless you want to remove a file called `file` as well
<Morsicatio> ah right!
<Morsicatio> it says no such file or directory exists
<Morsicatio> are there any spaces in the command?
<Morsicatio> i cant tell f there is a space between the .xml and display
<Morsicatio> i've put it in as one long chain
<DoomBoom> no spaces
<DoomBoom> be sure you're in the right directory
<Morsicatio> right...how do i do that?
<DoomBoom> if you're in .config, you can do `rm xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/display.xml`
<Morsicatio> sorry, but how do I get into .config
<DoomBoom> oh, you're in ~?
<DoomBoom> that should be the right directory for the earlier command
<Morsicatio> the line reads:laptopname:~$
<DoomBoom> yes, you're in ~
<Morsicatio> right, so is that the correct directory?
<Morsicatio> or do i need to change
<DoomBoom> yes
<Morsicatio> it is correct?
<DoomBoom> interesting, I see I also don't have .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/display.xml
<elfy> DoomBoom: afaik you'll only have display.xml with multiple monitors
<Morsicatio> right, so perhaps I shall try the other suggestion of: rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf
<DoomBoom> hm
<Morsicatio> that I do not have
<DoomBoom> yes, try removing that
<Morsicatio> do i need to be in ~ directory to run that command?
<DoomBoom> no, the added ~/ at the beginning makes it start at ~
<Morsicatio> right!
<Morsicatio> well I've run that command and pressed enter
<Morsicatio> the next line reverts back to ~
<Morsicatio> should I now attempt shutdown and login or logout and then login
<Morsicatio> does it matter?
<DoomBoom> that should be expected, rm doesn't say when you remove stuff
<DoomBoom> logout and login should be enough, if it worked
<Morsicatio> can i do that from here or do i press ctrl+alt+f7 and then logout
<Morsicatio> ?
<DoomBoom> ctrl+alt+f7 first if you want to log in the the GUI
<Morsicatio> hmm..no luck
<Morsicatio> I think I may just go for a fresh install
<DoomBoom> daw
<DoomBoom> that's always possible
<Morsicatio> won't be great, but not a biggie either
<DoomBoom> weird problem though
<Morsicatio> most of my stuff is backed up
<Morsicatio> yeah really odd
<Morsicatio> It's something playing up with whatever is running the windows
<Morsicatio> ah
<DoomBoom> you can always back up more stuff from the command line if you've got a USB stick or external hard drive plugged in
<Morsicatio> oh great
<Morsicatio> how do I do that?
<DoomBoom> hehe
<Morsicatio> haha, what a noob question that is!
<Morsicatio> major n00b
<DoomBoom> depends on whether it automatically mounts it if you're not logged in to the GUI
<Morsicatio> another bit of information i left out
<DoomBoom> I'd consider myself a noob too actually, I hope I'm helping
<Morsicatio> i last installed chromium and abunch of chromium apps and deleted terminal
<DoomBoom> deleted terminal?
<Morsicatio> i deleted it because it disaapeared from my apps list
<Morsicatio> and i was trying to reinstall
<Morsicatio> gnome terminal
<DoomBoom> well that shouldn't be a problem
<Morsicatio> ubuntu centre said it was installed, but I couldn't find it anywhere
<Morsicatio> right, well, we tried!
<Morsicatio> i've plugged in the usb and nothing has happened!
<DoomBoom> you're in the tty?
<Morsicatio> yep
<Morsicatio> tty1
<holstein> you could have a failing piece of hardware
<holstein> reading the backlog, you are not able to login as your user? in the GUI?
<Morsicatio> Well, it logs in
<Morsicatio> but nothing loads up
<Morsicatio> its a relatively new SSD
<Morsicatio> in ana oldish laptop
<Morsicatio> not sure that makes snese
<Morsicatio> sense
<Morsicatio> the GUI asks for the password
<Morsicatio> I input this
<Morsicatio> it accepts it, but the next screen is the desktop wallpaper and an active mouse cursor and that is it
<Morsicatio> no icons or file manager or anything else
<holstein> Morsicatio: i would make a new user in the terminal, and test.. this will remove your user config from the equation.. you can also remove or move the config from your users /home and test
<Morsicatio> right, how may i go about this?
<Morsicatio> I am in tty1 at the moment
<Morsicatio> in ~$ directory
<holstein> Morsicatio: the first option would look like this.. make a new user, login as that user.. see what the desktop is like as that user
<holstein> there is an adduser command.. sudo adduser
<DoomBoom> can't you add users in the GUI?
<Morsicatio> room number?
<holstein> Morsicatio: after trying elfy 's reload suggestion
<Morsicatio> well, this is very odd
<Morsicatio> i've just launched firefox after searching it after pressing alt+f2
<Morsicatio> seems to be working
<holstein> Morsicatio: in that box that appears, thats where you enter the text elfy suggested.. xfdesktop --reload
<Morsicatio> elfy suggestion: where do i run that command, in tty1?
<holstein> Morsicatio: sure.. no doubt parts of the system are working
<holstein> Morsicatio: you run that command where elfy suggested,, and as i stated, *after* pressing alt-F2, you input it..
<Morsicatio> because that is currently returning an error: xfdesktop is currently not installed
<holstein> Morsicatio: i think you removed a lot of the system by accident
<Morsicatio> It appears that way!
<Morsicatio> sorry, I'm still not sure where I am pressing alt+f2
<Morsicatio> in tty1
<Morsicatio> ?
<Morsicatio> and then run the command elfy has recommended?
<holstein> Morsicatio: i would, as i said before, go to TTY, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then, if that completes with no error, you run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<holstein> Morsicatio: you dont run that in tty
<Morsicatio> okay, i will give your suggestion a try now, sorry misunderstood it before
<holstein> Morsicatio: tty will have no graphical components.. alt+f2 is *only* for in the gui, and running that suggested reload command
<Morsicatio> a lot of stuff is currently updating....
<Morsicatio> failed to find a launchpad file
<holstein> Morsicatio: correct, that is an upgrade commmand to update the packages.. its not a "fix".. its a means to do only that.. update your system
<holstein> Morsicatio: then, you could have ppa's added that are breaking your system
<Morsicatio> and also some index files failed download apparently
<Morsicatio> i did try to add ppas the other day!
<Morsicatio> i was trying to download something i cannot recall
<holstein> Morsicatio: those can break what you are saying is broken
<Morsicatio> i didnt know what i was doing, reallly
<holstein> Morsicatio: i would work in tty, and purge those
<Morsicatio> right
<Morsicatio> the jigsaw is beginning to fix
<Morsicatio> oh right yes
<Morsicatio> i was trying to install handbrake
<Doge_Ram> whenever I try to upgrade I have a lot of issues. Should I just install a copy in the first place
<holstein> Doge_Ram: upgrade what? the system? what issues?
<Doge_Ram> I try to go for 12.04 to 13.10 through the terminal.
<holstein> Morsicatio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173195/how-do-i-remove-a-ppa-added-via-command-line
<holstein> Doge_Ram: you dont do that.. you go 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10
<cfhowlett> Doge_Ram, ^^^ that
<elfy> holstein: did they deal with the upgrading to 13.04 it being EOL
 * elfy lost the thread on that 
<holstein> Doge_Ram: any upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 is unsupported, and likely to fail. i suggest a fresh install if you have tried to force that unsupported action
<Doge_Ram> ok thank you I will do that
<holstein> Doge_Ram: unless elfy has some magic for you.. i would wait and follow whatever elfy has, and know that a fresh install is likely the easiest "fix"
<elfy> holstein: I don't ;)
<holstein> :/
<holstein> Doge_Ram: you can go right from 12.04 to 14.04
<Doge_Ram> What do I need to do?
<holstein> Doge_Ram: assuming things are still intact you may want to either wait, or go ahead and force that
<Morsicatio> i am currently installing the desktop
<Morsicatio> I shall attempt the advice offered in the link thereafter
<elfy> holstein: I was hesitating to suggest 14.04 - but it is pretty much stable now imo
<elfy> Doge_Ram: if you wanted to upgrade to 1404 then you can either grab the latest daily image and do it that way or via cli
<Slayers> i think 13.12 would be best for his cards
<Slayers> since i got same cards as him
<holstein> Slayers: 13.10?
<Morsicatio> i thought 13.10 was the latest for xubuntu?
<Slayers> CCC?
<cfhowlett> Morsicatio, 13.10 is the latest for ALL buntus...
<elfy> Morsicatio: it is - holstein and I are talking about the unreleased version
<holstein> 14.04 is released next month.. and an upgrade is offered from 12.04 to 14.04
<Slayers> i got linux CCC 13.12
<Morsicatio> i see
<Morsicatio> well, that'll be good
<Morsicatio> will it bring the hibernate function to xubuntu?
<holstein> Morsicatio: it depends on what all is "broken" in your system as to what i suggest
<elfy> Morsicatio: hibernate is off by default
<holstein> Morsicatio: i have had hibernate.. you can add it to whatever you like, though, its likely the ssd setup you have that is "breaking" that for you
<Doge_Ram> so what do I need to do to put 14.04 on my machine through putty. What is the command?
<holstein> Doge_Ram: i would either wait a few weeks til its stable, or, you can find guide on how to do that unsupported activity online
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Morsicatio> right!
<Doge_Ram> If I decide to go with 13.12 instead I need to install a copy from scratch?
<holstein> Doge_Ram: 13.10*
<Doge_Ram> 13.10
<elfy> Doge_Ram: yes you would
<holstein> Doge_Ram: at this point, that would be the easiest, and arguably the only supported method from 12.04 to 13.10
<elfy> Doge_Ram: if you want to go the unsupported in #xubuntu route then http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/57248/testcases/1635/results
<holstein> a fresh install of 13.10 takes me about 8 minutes.. an upgrade takes  hours.. and you would need to do 3 to get from 12.04 to 13.10.. and 13.10 is over halfway through its support cycle
<Doge_Ram> I have tried to do it unsupported and had lots of issues. I may just put 13.10 on my thumbdrive and go for it
<holstein> i would rather, if i were on 12.04, and i am, just run 12.04 til i fresh install 14.40
<holstein> 14.04*
<elfy> holstein: agreed - and if I was in that position I would likely clean install 13.10 too
<Doge_Ram> I am trying to get my mining computer to hash where it should be. I am thinking it is either Xubuntu or cgminer that is causing the slowdown
<cfhowlett> Doge_Ram, xubuntu is a low load OS - unlikely it is causing a lag.
<holstein> Doge_Ram: i would look for a mining specific channel.. though, the drivers are typically as well supported as they can be in any version
<holstein> there are the ppa's that steam suggests users use for the most current drivers
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> i believe the PPA is https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ,though ppas are unsupported
<Morsicatio> well, i've deleted the ppa ( i think thats what it was, a software source from unknown) and googles software source
<holstein> Morsicatio: you need to purge it, to remove the packages it provides... as per the link i gave
<holstein> Morsicatio: dont "think".. look at the sources, and research why they are there.. ppas are not officially supported, but you may need them.. and they do add functionality
<Morsicatio> there are two suggestions in that link
<Morsicatio> right, okay, will look into PPAs
<Morsicatio> i should know what they are, I suppose
<Morsicatio> there is a terminal command to sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<holstein> apt-get install it.. yes
<Morsicatio> and also another suggestion: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<holstein> Morsicatio: not quite
<Morsicatio> okay, will do that now
<Morsicatio> well, ive done all the above, and manged to launch thunar so I can backup all my files
<Morsicatio> which is great
<Morsicatio> the desktop windows are still not loading, so i shall just attempt a clean install
<Morsicatio> but thank you very much for your help
<Morsicatio> you have been very helpful, much appreciated
<holstein> i would be backing up files with a live CD
<Morsicatio> ah, there's an idea!
<Morsicatio> but will give me a chance for a clean break
<holstein> sounds like a plan.. cheers!
<Morsicatio> would you recommend any alternatives to try
<Morsicatio> beginner based linux distros like xubuntu
<Morsicatio> or just stick with xubuntu?
<elfy> I'd stick with one for the moment - then look once you know more about what you're doing :)
<elfy> if you've got sufficient ram - look into using vm's to distro surf
<xubuntu674> HI
<xubuntu674> I have a problem!
<xubuntu674> ????
<holstein> xubuntu674: just ask, with details, and a volunteer may be able to help.. feel free and review the /topic
<bullgard4> xubuntu674: Just state your xfce problem. Yoiu do not introduce yurself.
<bullgard4> +o
<xubuntu674> Ok, i try to explain the problem, basically i have a pop up on the right/up side of the desktop with the icon of brightness that continue to turn down the brghtness and i'm unable to turn on that
<holstein> xubuntu674: you are unable to control the brightness?
<stevef> Is there any information about a possible "touch" version of xubuntu?
<holstein> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<stevef> Will it only be for phones and tablets?
<holstein> stevef: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. nothing about xfce or xubuntu will prevent, nor necessarily facilitate supporting your hardware
<xubuntu674> yes the pop up still appear also now, and i'm not touching anything, it's like it try to turn down the brightness ever and ever
<holstein> stevef: the touch OS is intended for that.. if you are asking "can i use a touch screen with xubuntu?".. yes
<holstein> xubuntu674: i would just kill the notifications, and let them respawn..
<holstein> xubuntu674: have you tried looking for and applying all upgrades?
<stevef> So if touch extensions were created for Xbuntu they would just become another aspect of system control?
<holstein> stevef: no
<holstein> stevef: there is no need for "touch extentions"
<holstein> stevef: you load the OS, and use the touch screen
<stevef> OK. I have an Acer Aspire V5 that I purchased for its touch capability. Are you saying that I can use it as is?
<holstein> stevef: im saying, nothing about xubuntu is preventing that.. if your touchscreen supports linux, it will work "out of the box"
<stevef> Sweet! Thank you! I'm going to check it out right now.
<holstein> stevef: usually, i suggest folks load up a live CD and just see first hand what is working
<stevef> Wow! It does work! I didn't expect it to work so I didn't try to use it. Fascinating!
<holstein> usually things like that just work out of the box in linux, if they are able to be supported.. if they dont just work, then its typically quite challenging
<stevef> Yes. I am aware of that. I've been using Linux/Xubuntu for a very long time, but I'm not a programmer (yet, age 60). I have been using Linux in one form or another since about 1998 and I love it.
<stevef> Thank you, Holstein.
<davidullo> Hi i'm the one who have the problem of brightness
<davidullo> Is anyone there=
<davidullo> ooo
<cfhowlett> davidullo, assume no one knows what you're talking about and state the issue
<davidullo> what?
<davidullo> anyway
<davidullo> i have a problem whit the brightness
<davidullo> and it is told me that i have to install all the upgrades
<davidullo> but after i installed them
<cfhowlett> !enter
<davidullo> the problem continue
<cfhowlett> !return
<davidullo> anyone answer me?
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<davidullo> Ok, i have an icon on the right/up side of the desktop that continue to vibrate and continue to turn up and down (more down) the brightness and it doesnt disappear, what i have to do?
<davidullo> heyyyy
<cfhowlett> !patience|davidullo,
<ubottu> davidullo,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> read ^^^
<davidullo> are you a bot?
<cfhowlett> ubottu is the bot
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davidullo> ok so answer my question! :(
<cfhowlett> rude.  doesn't work on me.
<js_doode> running xubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, best way to install google chrome, latest stable version?
<UndercooL> hey guys
<UndercooL> recently installed 12.04 32-bit version on an old laptop and have been running it a few weeks.  Not too many problems and learning a lot
<UndercooL> need 12.04 because I have a non-pae CPU
<UndercooL> long story short, I started playing under the hood and jacked up the installation.  Doing a fresh reinstall and can't remember how to fix intel i915 video and BCM4318 wireless card
<UndercooL> can't find the urls I used to setup originally.  Any help?
<UndercooL> anyone?
<GridCube> !bmc
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !find bmc
<ubottu> Found: cbmc, freeipmi-bmc-watchdog, libmcpp-dev, libmcpp0, libmcrypt-dev, libmcrypt4, libmcs-backend-gconf, libmcs-dev, libmcs-doc, libmcs-utils (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bmc&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<GridCube> !search bmc
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> mmm no idea
<GridCube> XD
<UndercooL> at least you answered.  Thanks anyway
<a_muva__> I get approx. 24px x 24px square at the left-top corner , right below  panel. It seems that it shows only when composite is on. How can I fix it?
<L0laapk3> hi
<L0laapk3> anyone into mining?
<bekks> Why?
<L0laapk3> because I'm a linux noob
<HoNgOuRu> MBR!
<HoNgOuRu> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HoNgOuRu> !grub
#xubuntu 2014-03-23
<tgm4883> Is there a screen magnification app?
<tgm4883> in xubuntu 13.10
<tgm4883> hmm, xzoom seems to work
<spike-mugen> hola?
<holstein> tgm4883: uyes
<holstein> yes*.. not by default
<holstein> you'd have to add some sort of compositing
<holstein> and, have 3d support
<tgm4883> holstein, I j ust used xzoom. didn't have to install any other dependencies
<Unit193> tgm4883: FWIW, the next release, Trusty Thar, will have zoom built in to xfwm itself.
<xubuntu574> hello?
<xubuntu574> Hello
<DSMOS> DSMOS has arrived.
<JJJ__> hello
<JJJ__> I have a question about opening camera with xubuntu ...
<JJJ__> it does not show camera disk (removable media) anywhere apart from a hidden corner of gthumb.
<JJJ__> would somebody know where can I locate the images hosted on that camera otherwise?
<Noskcaj> JJJ__, There are other camera veiwers, but gthumb is the only way by default on some
<Noskcaj> If it's not showing up in thunar, you will need gthumb or something similar
<JJJ__> hmmm.. now the issue is, from gthumb opened up the camera with file manager (opened in thunar ONLY) and then started copying 7gb files. when done with 60 percent, it hung and then had to kill it. now when I restart coyping the files, thunar does not have skip all option.
<Noskcaj> strange. you can normally skip all
<Noskcaj> What version of xubuntu is this?
<JJJ__> 12.04 lts
<JJJ__> ha, changed default file manager to nautilus.. let's see if that has skip all for me
<JJJ__> Got it going with nautilus...
<JJJ__> Thunar version on this xfce 12.04 is 1.2.3
<JJJ__> No luck again.. Nautilus says: Error getting file: -1: Unspecified error
<JJJ__> this time it worked.. changed default file manager to Dolphin and opened camera from gthumb to Dolphin.. got skip all working. thanks!
<Noskcaj> It's worrying that you needed a Qt based file manager for it to work though
<JJJ__> well, m not good with commands and as of now bit reluctant to start learning it.. otherwise, terminal would have worked, right?
<bullgard4> Unit193: "[06:22]	Unit193	tgm4883: FWIW, the next release, Trusty Thar, will have zoom built in to xfwm itself." <- Where is that feature described more fully?
<bekks> In #ubuntu+1
<doyle> hi
<doyle> how do I make a shortcut to a program that has no shortcuts?
<vincentduck> hello. There is a french guy to help me ?
<cfhowlett_> !fr|vincentduck,
<ubottu> vincentduck,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu805> bonjour ?
<xubuntu805> un français pour m'aider ?
<bekks> !fr | xubuntu805
<ubottu> xubuntu805: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu805> merci
<xubuntu805> I need help please
<mapps> hey anyone able to help with centerim?
<bekks> !anyone | mapps
<bekks> mapps: Just ask your real question please :)
<cfhowlett> bekks, that !factoid has been retired ...
<bekks> cfhowlett: Too bad. It was one of the most important ones.
<cfhowlett> bekks, 100% agreement
<mapps> just having trouble with centerim cant get it to connect
<mapps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142013/
<bekks> mapps: Can you pastebin "lsb_release -a" and "dpkg -l | grep centerim" please?
<mapps> yes sir
<mapps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142047/
<mapps> installed off the git though and compiled..no centerim 5 in repos
<Unit193> bullgard4: No idea, just alt+scroll.
<mapps> hmm once cifs-utils is installed is it really as simple as ; //servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<mapps>  to access a windows share?
<bekks> mapps: BEsides the fact that you should not use /media for manual mounts - yes, it is that easy.
<mapps> yea
<mapps> thanks
<mapps> also why shouldn't you use /media for manual mounts just prefered practice?
<bekks> Because /media is used by the automounter, and /mnt should be used for manual mounts.
<mapps> ok:) thank you
<bullgard4> Unit193: Thank you.
<mapps> hey how can i mount a cifs drive manually without editing fstab ..so just say wanted to mount now and not again
<mapps> cant see how to specify the use/pass
<mapps> user
<bekks> mapps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mapps> yea i saw there but thats for perm
<mapps> il look again incase i missed7
<bekks> Yes, you missed that.
<mapps> oh
<mapps> hm
<mapps> i still cant see it :|
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Login_errors
<mapps> it doesnt say how to mount manually at the command line though
<mapps> still talking about fstab
<bekks> It does tell you how to specify username and password.
<mapps> yea but its talking about fstab
<mapps> i was wondering if i could mount from the command line as a one off
<mapps> ah sweet
<mapps> worked
<mapps> :D
<mapps> using the -o user= cool thanks
<Kekai> There is a guest login on my System and its blocked by a password
<Kekai> how can I get in?
<holstein> its not blocked..
<Kekai> it wont let me in for my mom to use the PC when she needs to look up stuff
<holstein> Kekai: you can logout, and select it.. the session is "safe" in some ways, nothing is saved.. its for what it implies.. a guest to use your machine and leave no imprint
<holstein> Kekai: it?
<Kekai> It shows up with a password box and wont let me in
<holstein> Kekai: are you using xubuntu?
<Kekai> yes
<Kekai> it used to be Lubuntu
<Kekai> then I got rid of lubuntu
<holstein> Kekai: the guest account works like that.. but, you can always just create an account for your mother
<holstein> thats what i would prefer, so it will remember her settings
<Kekai> she doesnt download or anything
<Kekai> just to look up stuff
<holstein> Kekai: ok.. it will remember the "stuff" she looks up.. its preffered for a user that is returning
<mapps> question - is there any easy way to deal with all the garbage attacks on my apache httpd that i see in error.log the %20"!" massive stringes
<mapps> strings even
<holstein> mapps: i would ask in a server specific channel.. i use the usual tools on ssh, but, im sure there are such tools for apache as well
<holstein> mapps: whats it for? you could block access to specific ip addresses
<HoNgOuRu> hi, any changes I make to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" seems to have no effect after a reboot... Im using an nvidia card with two monitors plugged.... I'm using "sudo nvidia-settings" also did a "sudo nvidia-xconfig" first... runnint xubuntu 13.10
<mapps> the server? nothing really just my own work and testing..but i mean like stuff like this
<mapps> 90.20.170.48:60545] AH00126: Invalid URI in request o\xe0\xa0E\xbd\x8e:I\xaf\xf7\x8af\xc1\xe1\x8e?Jhq\xc1\xf6\xdb\v\xd1\xd8\xefx\xcev\x93\x8c*K\xfd2I")m
<mapps> [Sun Mar 23 00:26:25.694318 2014]
<mapps> i mean someone else said just to ignore them and leave them? and not bother looking for a way to prevent this or block them
<holstein> mapps: then, just dont put it out on the internet.. make it only accessible to your LAN
<mapps> i guess there's no way to stop someone doing it anyway? could only block their IP after they tried once
<mapps> yea
<xubuntu693> Hi all I have a problem in using canon printer here
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: where did you get the xorg.conf?
<xubuntu693> can some one help? thanks
<holstein> xubuntu693: it may not support linux.. but, i typically just add the printer with the wizard, and try different drivers
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, It gets created when running nvidia-xconfig as root
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: you may have to edit those a bit by hand
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, then I run nvidia-settings (as root) and activate the second monitor... that change is not persistant I don't know why
<xubuntu693> the problem that i don't know how
<HoNgOuRu> mmm.... maybe it is not loading the correct module at xorg.conf
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, can I have more than one section "screen" in xorg.conf ?
<HoNgOuRu> cause I only see one
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: when i troubleshoot that *exact* issue, i remove the entire config.. i set the settings as i want *before* creating the xorg.conf.. then, i have the proprietary nvidia tool create the file.. i review it and see that it looks as expected, then i reboot
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: the "module" or driver is referred to by a line in the file..
<mapps> holstein can you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205242&p=12934158#post12934158 ? I posted ages ago never got a reply..asked in loads of chans ..wondered if you've got any suggestions or could tell me what to read up on  or something..thanks !!
<holstein> \
<holstein> mapps: i use tools like that for ssh.. fail2ban
<mapps> yea
<HoNgOuRu> holstein,  ok... Ill try Ill come back
<mapps> ive got fail2ban on ..tried to set that up for apache too, had no jopy:D
<mapps> but if you see that apache forum post holstein where im getting some socks error any ideas on how to fix it?
<holstein> mapps: sure.. thats why you need an apache channel to offer something similar for apache
<mapps> er ubuntu forum post not apache
<holstein> mapps: you are likely just asking in channels where the majority of support is for desktop use
<mapps> yea
<mapps> il go back to that after, but the UNIX socket error?? i dont even know where to begin;/
<holstein> mapps: i wouldnt "fix it", if i didnt need it on the internet.. i would just keep it on my lan
<holstein> mapps: ill run the turnkey linux appliances in virtualbox..
<holstein> or a seperate server only install
<mapps> this wasnt about apache the last q, its ufdbguard for squid causing me problems
<holstein> mapps: i would be on a server mailing list, or upstream
<mapps> ah
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, could you take a look at my xorg.conf ???? http://pastebin.com/utQQ4Tzt
<mapps> ok:)
<RhubarbSin> Do the folks on #ubuntu typically ignore serious, well-detailed questions?
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, could you take a look at my xorg.conf ???? http://pastebin.com/utQQ4Tzt
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: i can, but, id really need the hardware in front of me
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: i just do whatever it takes, since, the hardware never promised me linux support.. i just try all possibilities
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: what is the issue? are you able to make the settings that you want?
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<HoNgOuRu> when I apply changes It works... when I restart everything goes to the basjet
<HoNgOuRu> 'k'
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: you do more that apply the changes, though
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: you'll have to have the settings exported out from that tool that we dont maintain
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: i forget exactly what it looks like in there, and i dont have the tool in front of me, but, what it seems is happening is, you are not geting the file updated
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: have the tool export or save the settings to a file at a different location.. again, confirm the contents.. then, copy that file over, after backing up your current xorg.conf
<HoNgOuRu> holstein, ok, thank you
<mapps> hm how can i use ps -C process -o pid --no-headers with kill -9
<mapps> kill -9 'ps -C process -o pid --no-headers' doesnt work
<mapps> ah silly me
<apb1963> Does xubuntu have a way to group windows on the taskbar?
<fibz_> having a brain fart and cant remember what to google for troubleshooting screen resolution issues. any suggestions?
<knome> screen resolution xubuntu
<knome> (+your GPU model)
<knome> or you could ask on this channel, but whatever suits you best
<fibz_> google is being really dumb right now  >_<
<holstein> apb1963: its called "group similar tasks", in most any panel, tray, or OS i have seen
<apu> Hi. Please assist. After installing Xubunty 12.4 in as a dual boot getting error: no such partition grub rescue.
#xubuntu 2015-03-16
<matthew__> Hi, I used my live disk to write zeros to my harddrive. I just used google to find the right command "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M"
<matthew__> when it finished I got this an hour later, does it look right? dd: error writing ‘/dev/sda’: No space left on device 476941+0 records in 476940+0 records out 500107862016 bytes (500 GB) copied, 6605.77 s, 75.7 MB/s
<bynarie> prolly means its done
<matthew__> i thought so thanks bynarie. just wanted someone to agree :) thanks
<matthew__> have a good day
<bynarie> u too
<xubuntu410> Hello
<Nixus> hey?
<gnumbknuts> Hello, would some-one here know the setxkbmap syntax to change the number-pad layout to one of the variants in the X11"keypad" file ?
<xubuntu45w> Hello everyone, will somebody be willing to help. I'm a total newbie
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu45w
<ubottu> xubuntu45w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubu> hello, i'm trying to install moonlight for xubuntu but no result
<xubu> is there any guide for that?
<gnumbknuts> I think I have work it out. To answer my own question, syntax is : setxkbmap -v 10 -option keypad:hex
<gnumbknuts> I have remapped(hacked) the "hex" portion of  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/keypad so that three_level and four_level shift displays  subscript and superscript of the respective number keys.
<gnumbknuts> ¹₁²₂₃⁴₄⁵₅⁶₆⁷₇⁸₈⁹₉⁰₀ . oops! super three does not work, better have another hack at it ;)
<subscious> hey there. my desktop set itself huge gui elements (most notably on firefox and chromium-browser). How can these elements be scaled/configured?
<knome> what do you mean by "huge gui elements" ?
<subscious> there are lot's of huge icons on a lot of input masks as well. How are these resized?
<subscious> the tab bar and the adress field both are something like double that of my theme
<knome> what did you do before that happened+
<subscious> nothing special. I think it was like that from the first time I used this xubuntu version.
<knome> maybe show us a screenshot to help determine the problem
<subscious> I remember installing a so claimed well supported gtk+ lib on another distribution probably with xfce years in the past. It did not display the gui elements as it should have so i never used it. I kind of doubt this is the reason for the issue with the current install
<subscious> what image host can I you recommend for shareing?
<knome> any
<subscious> knome: https://imgur.com/roQZUZF there it is
<knome> i believe those are hardcoded into the browsers
<knome> they do not follow the toolkit standards
<subscious> okay. who chooses it to be in such a bloat like appearance?
<knome> the browser vendors?
<knome> there is a plugin for firefox at least that allows you to use the old styled tabs
<subscious> for no apparent reason the wm doubleclick speed seems to be different to the one set up in the settings manager. How is this configured? the settings editor shows two values but the second one (dbl_click_speed) won't affect the behavior.
<knome> it shouuld work; if you are certaint that it doesn't, file a bug
<subscious> okay
<subscious> the firefox addon is great.
<subscious> looking for an equal for chromium then
<subscious> chromium seems to have screenbuffer refresh issues. can this be managed by the os?
<subscious> knome: is the dbl_click_speed setting the one affecting the title bar click speed? it shows a value much higher then what the ui is set to.
<subscious> "dbl_click_time" it is
<knome> subscious, i don't have the answer for that question
<subscious> how can I edit a pixel-font?
<craigbass76> With Mint, I plugged my Nikon DSLR in (via usb) and was able to browse pictures, delete them, etc.  Since coming back to Xubuntu, I can plug it in and browse, but can't delete or move.  And when I type mount, I don't see anything resembling the camera listed there.  I'm looking with Thunar, but the address bar says gphoto2://[usb:002,005]/DCIM/100D3200/.  WHere'd it get mounted up?
<knome> craigbass76, we don't support mint on this channel, you'll have to ask their support channels
<knome> craigbass76, oh, sorry, misread...
<craigbass76> knome, yes -- go easy on me.  I've come back from the dark side.  :)
<knome> when somebody says "mint", i immediately start seeing... green
<craigbass76> knome, and is your name pronounced gnome?  In a xubuntu chat room?  Oh, the irony...
<knome> it's not :P
<craigbass76> knome, any idea on why I can browse these pictures though and they're not showing up as being on a mounted drive anywhere?
<craigbass76> I went to / and did a find -name *IKON* -- nothing shows up
<knome> looks like you are using the "camera" mode of the camera, not the mode that shows the camera as a storage device
<knome> so some library has to hook it up, that's why you are seeing the gphoto2:// url
<craigbass76> That might be it.  This is my first DSLR.  I'm used to something like a Pentax K1000 from about 20 years ago.  Just getting this to behave like a manual camera to begin with is kind of a ruckus, and that's only the taking pictures part...
<TimeVirus> Hello all - I am installing Xubuntu right now to a USB 3 flash drive.  This is where GRUB will be located as well.  During my exploration and use of the live usb I didnt see Synaptic in the menus as I'm used to on Mint.  I am going ot need the b43-installer & b43-fwCutter pkgs for my wifi.  Will I need to install Synaptic for these first?
<TimeVirus> Synaptic is where I'm used to easily find those two packages
<TimeVirus> finding*
<Infant> TimeVirus: installing packages can be done via terminal. no need for gui :) sudo apt-get install b43-installer b43-fwCutter
<TimeVirus> nice thanks
<TimeVirus> I only hope I have the names of those files right now
<Infant> TimeVirus: i skimmed this tutorial and it seems alright, teaches the most usefull things how to manage programs from terminal. u should try to memorise most of that stuff coz its really useful http://www.howtogeek.com/63997/how-to-install-programs-in-ubuntu-in-the-command-line/
<TimeVirus> howdys
<TimeVirus> I'm wondering why Xubuntu hasn't got a hybernate for me - I thought all it took was a puter able to do it and a swap partition = RAM.  If that is untrue is this relevant?
<TimeVirus> Win 7 is able why not Xubuntu?
<TimeVirus> oops
<TimeVirus> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<Luyin> TimeVirus: sudo pm-hibernate
<TimeVirus> ya ok
<TimeVirus> can do
<TimeVirus> strange there is no gui
<Luyin> TimeVirus: I believethere is a way to achieve this, though
<TimeVirus> I'll try harder to figure it out then thanks
<TimeVirus> cli is fine enough for now
<TimeVirus> gotta say, long as I'm here - I'm definitely a fan of Xubuntu if the powers that be are paying attention
<TimeVirus> time for food :o
<TimeVirus> laters
<Luyin> cya
<tomo___> hi everyone
<tomo___> kurwa mać !
<Primula1380> Do most IT people prefer Xubuntu 14.04 instead of the newer 14.10?
<knome> it all depends on how you are going to use it
<pleia2> depends on what they're using it for
<Primula1380> Well, I suspect that Xubuntu 14.10 would be more secure than the older version
<pleia2> 14.04 gets security updates for 3 years
<pleia2> 14.10 is only supported for 9 months, so they have to upgrade more often, but it has newer packages
<fofgh> 14.04 and 14.10 get bugfixes and sec. fixes cherrypicked from the current version until they go end-of-life
<Primula1380> Oh, the more up-to-date packages in Xubuntu 14.10 would make it safer to browse the Internet using the live CD, without installing it
<Primula1380> is that right?
<knome> Primula1380, not really. two people just told you 14.04 will get security updates for 3 years
<knome> Primula1380, 14.04 also has new point releases, 14.10 iso is what it was at release time, so no new security updates land in the ISO itself
<xangua> Primula1380: if you need to ask, then go for lts
<Nixus> lts is more stable usually
<Primula1380> You mean they're constantly changing the Xubuntu 14.04, so if I install it in April 2014, and then download and install the Xubuntu 14.04 ISO a year later, the OS will not be the same?
<fofgh> you will download 14.04.1 etc. which will be updated
<knome> Primula1380, incorrect. the 14.04.x ISOs have updated packages that bring security updates etc. these do not "change" the system
<Primula1380> My point is that the ISO image I am downloading is not the same, so if I download the ISO of Xubuntu 14.04 a year after it's released, it will be a more updated, and more secure version of Xubuntu 14.04, right?
<knome> Primula1380, if you download a point release, then yes, the newer ISO will have updated packages
<Primula1380> ok, that explains why you're saying it would be better for me to download Xubuntu 14.04, as opposed to Xubuntu 14.10.  It sounds like its security updates are more up-to-date than Xubuntu 14.10
<xangua> You were told already both, every supported release gets security updates
<Primula1380> thanks
<Primula1380> What about the packages within the Xubuntu 14.04 OS?  Do they provide newer versions of those programs?  For example, the Xubuntu 14.04 version released in April 2015 should have a newer version of Firefox built into it, than the one released in April 2014, right?
<xangua> Firefox yes, other programs mostly no, just security updates
<Primula1380> thanks xangua
<Primula1380> Oh my, that is just awesome to learn, xubuntu 14.04 is even better than I expected, more secure than I expected
<xangua> Right...
<Azelphur> Primula1380: how do you know it's more secure?
<Primula1380> What?
<Azelphur> Primula1380: you said it's more secure than you expected, but how do you know how secure it is?
<Primula1380> I'm just pleased that they are constantly updating Xubuntu 14.04
<Primula1380> I just hope I can download it now, without having to use a torrent
<Azelphur> :)
<Primula1380> It's probably faster to download it using a torrent, but I'm running Windows, and don't have torrent software
<Primula1380> so, I'll try downloading using a mirror, and see how long it takes
<Primula1380> Not bad, 24 min with the mirror
#xubuntu 2015-03-17
<xubuntu854> Hi IVe downloaded
<koanhead1> After most recent upgrade I can't click on the checkboxes in Software & Updates settings- it scrolls the list, which is crazymaking
<koanhead1> also cannot add/remove any entries
<koanhead1> also loads of other stuff is broken (like apport) but one thing at a time
<koanhead1> except GRR the update clobbered my local settings, banner wallpapers themes &c are all screwed up
<koanhead1> ah nevermind, I'll just reinstall
<TimeVirus> quiet is a tomb in here :-|
<Infant> ye a bit
<knome> TimeVirus, this is a support channel, not a chat channel; if you want company, try #xubuntu-offtopic
<delaman> Anyone try out Xubuntu on the new Chromebook Pixel?
<skulltip> running xubuntu 14.10, i installed the latest nvidia 346.47.run and now i'm in 1024x768. what happened? Usually these driver installs work
<skulltip> or how do i fix it
<skulltip> oops i do have nvidia-331 / etc installed too
<skulltip> you know how they always beat that 'did you update your video driver to the latest' drum? well heh, now it's broken.
<skulltip> and i did say 'yes' to DKMS when i installed 346.47.. could that have broken my 64bit os?
<xubuntu21i> hello
<skulltip> hi, xubuntu21i. do you knw anything about nvidia updating?
<xubuntu21i> whatever the web says
<xubuntu21i> uninstall nvidia drivers and reinstall them
<skulltip> using nvidia-331 i installed binary 346.47 from nvidia website. now i'm in 1024x768
<xubuntu21i> and what's your native res?
<skulltip> 1920x1080
<xubuntu21i> don't reinstall from nvidia, try to install using the repositories
<xubuntu21i> they usually have those packages
<xubuntu21i> sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu21i> and then install the packages
<xubuntu21i> don't recall the pkge name right now
<skulltip> apparently there's a  ./nvidia-installer --uninstall..  i'll try that
#xubuntu 2015-03-18
<jonny1> help
<knome> jonny1, ask your question, we can't read your mind telepathically
<kopple> hi, does anybody know if a 1.6GHz processor could handle a Xubuntu installation?
<cfhowlett> kopple, make an xubuntu USB and boot it up!
<kopple> nope, I still have to make my mind whether to buy the machine to install it on
<cfhowlett> kopple,ask the store for a test live session.
<kopple> I think Xubuntu is the best and only OS I could install on it for the use I need
<cfhowlett> (or find a demo machine in a convenient corner and boot your live session.)  :)
<kopple> I could do that, yeah. But I'm not sure they'll allow me
<kopple> anyway, I'm sure there are users who tried Xubuntu on netbooks that could tell me
<knome> kopple, it probably can run xubuntu, but whether it's usable/enjoyable is very subjective
<cfhowlett> "Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.)  I just walk into the store, tell the "helpful" staff that I don't need help, and quickly reboot my USB.  Even did this at the Apple store a few times.
<kopple> I recall installing linux on a netbook and having to use EasyPeasy because of the very tiny screen, but this time the user has accessability issues and Xubuntu is both low on resources and customizable in the look
<kopple> knome, it is not going to be connected to the Internet
<kopple> knome, or very rarely if ever..
<knome> kopple, it won't hurt to ask if you can try booting the machine with your USB stick
<kopple> just word processing or ebook reading
<tech_monk> I know that you can switch workspaces with ctrl-alt-arrow, but how can you switch the focus from one window to another?
<kopple> knome, I understand. It is very low speed :)
<knome> tech_monk, alt+tab?
<kopple> alt+tab rules
<tech_monk> Thank you!
<kopple> knome, I should be safer with Lubuntu?
<knome> kopple, i would try running lubuntu on the machine before doing a decision as well
<kopple> the fact is that Lubuntu is not the right choice because of its DE. Things are too small everywhere, and the screen of a netbook is indeed small by itself
<cfhowlett> kopple, true.  lubuntu is explicitly optimized for legacy/low specification machines
<kopple> the person who would use this machine has disabilities and will command a mouse via eye gaze. I need big icons, stable and reliable environment, low resources
<knome> kopple, do you realize that you are asking about something very subjective; whether the netbook is big enough; which DE is good for the user; can the netbook run the selected DE smooth enough; what does the user consider smooth; etc...
<kopple> so Xubuntu is perfect
<kopple> knome, I have to purchase a PC on a budget and I found a perfect machine for a hospital bed, but like any netbook it has a terribly slow CPU
<kopple> so it's easy. Can Xubuntu work on a very slow CPU if the tasks are lightweight? This doesn't sound subjective to me
<knome> kopple, it's far from it.
<knome> i would try running it.
<kopple> far from it? Very supportive, thanks. I would try like nothing was asked
<bullgard4> kopple: "[03:37]	kopple	hi, does anybody know if a 1.6GHz processor could handle a Xubuntu installation?" Yes it can.
<cfhowlett> kopple, Y NOT BOTH?  install a *buntu.  install alternate DE's.  Let your user test/select a preference.
<kopple> THANKS bullgard4
<kopple> cfhowlett: it's not that easy unfortunately, thank you
<knome> kopple, i told you the processor can most likely run xubuntu, but whether it's usable is a different. there's no way to give you an answer that's any more accurate
<kopple> bullgard4, may I ask what you tried doing?
<kopple> like what software you run and how it behaved..?
<bullgard4> kopleI hav a laptop computer running a 1.6 GHz Intel processor and it ran Xubuntu. At the present time it is running Debian Jessie using Xfce desktop environment.
<bullgard4> s/hav/I have/
<kopple> you would even surf the web on it?
<bullgard4> kopple: Yes indeed.
<kopple> that's great
<kopple> thanks, I think that any other task is beneath a browser's load today in everyday use
<bullgard4> kopple: It is more important that you have enough RAM. My laptop computer is using 1GB RAM.
<kopple> 1GB too, as the Xubuntu website suggests
<bullgard4> kopple: So this is another confirmation. So this should be reassuring you a bit.
<kopple> bullgard4 exactly, thanks a ton
<kopple> thanks everyone, even to those who supported by assuming I didn't know what I was asking
<kopple> bye
<RobertC1985> Hello, I've been having several failed installations that seem to hang at "removing conflicting operating system files" on Xubuntu 14.04
<sugoiryu> hey.. xdg-open on magnet url will only open another chromium window. how can i make it use qBittorrent?
<xubuntu28w> Hello,
<xubuntu28w> Hello, can anyone inform me how to get my screen a bit lighter on my zenbook ux305F under Xubuntu version 14.04.2 ?!
<xubuntu257> ciao a tutti....qualcuno che parla italiano?
<cfhowlett> !it | xubuntu257
<ubottu> xubuntu257: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu583> hi there
<xubuntu583> when did they change the desktop for xubuntu
<ghhi> Is there a way to hotkey the "start" menu to the super key?
<elfy> xubuntu583: about twice a year something changes
<ghhi> nvm figured it out
<trillnasty> Can anyone help me understand this problem when trying to install a package? http://i.imgur.com/BL6jERl.png
<xubuntu583> well mine quit working and i reinstalled and now it is so different i can not find the simple things like the logout
<elfy> xubuntu583: that's Action Plugin iirc
<xubuntu583> how do i move the logout to the top panel please.
<elfy> add the plugin
<xubuntu583> thank you very much.!!!
<cseder> Hi there! Not much talking going on in here... Xubuntu has become too stable?
<pleia2> cseder: this channel is just for support, so there are long gaps in conversation :) you're welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic if you're looking to chat
<ObrienDave> this is not a general chat room. Xubuntu support
#xubuntu 2015-03-19
<eikon81g> just dropped in to say "Hey" - bluesabre, Unit193 ..
<eikon81g> hope yall are doing well
<bluesabre> hey eikon81g
<eikon81g> how are ya?
<bluesabre> good good
<bluesabre> yourself?
<eikon81g> I haven't broken anything lately so I figured I should drop in to bug yall
<eikon81g> I am good, just cadillacin' it.. :)
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> well, for non-broken chat, you can join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<eikon81g> noted, lol thanks :)
<gotfrog> hi I'm trying Xubuntu, and I want to tweak the Fonts, how would I go about unziping something into /user/share/fonts, when I try to extract the file using file manager it tells me I dont have the right permissions to extract the file there
<xubuntu02w> i need install mysql workbench in my mini-pc 32 bits
<xubuntu02w> this error
<xubuntu02w> i need install
<xubuntu02w> this its: mysql-workbench-community-6.2.5-1ubu1404-amd64.deb
<xubuntu02w> the answer to this is:
<xubuntu02w> $ sudo dpkg -i mysql-workbench-community-6.2-1ubu1404-amd64.deb dpkg: error al procesar el archivo mysql-workbench-community-6.2-1ubu1404-amd64.deb (--install):  la arquitectura del paquete (amd64) no corresponde con la del sistema (i386) Se encontraron errores al procesar:  mysql-workbench-community-6.2-1ubu1404-amd64.deb
<xubuntu02w> look
<Unit193> Sounds like you're trying to install a 64bit application on a 32bit system.  There's no easy way to do that.
<giubas02> buongiorno a tutti.
<Grama> hi, got a problem, laptop connects on wifi hotspot, recieve an IP address via DHCP, but cannot ping the router so i dont have the internet connection... any help would be welcome.
<Grama> nobody can help ?
<xubuntu372> Buongiorno a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it | xubuntu372
<ubottu> xubuntu372: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu14w> hi
<xubuntu14w> does xubuntu contain gparted?
<holstein> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<holstein> ^ if not.. AFAIK, its on the live iso, and you can install it into your installation..
<holstein> xubuntu14w: ^
<stefanFF> hi guys
<stefanFF> Does dual-monitor functionality stays as it is? Or is it going to get better?
<holstein> stefanFF: well, "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case..
<stefanFF> I thought 4.12 would bring better days for people with laptops and different offices
<holstein> if its something with the conguration, i like arandr for a GUI to configure
<holstein> i likke arandr, since, you can use that on any DE as well..
<stefanFF> I understand
<stefanFF> but I keep wondering why it isn't built into xfce
<holstein> why what isnt built into xfce?
<holstein> dual head? i do dual head on xfce..
<stefanFF> Well, some easy menu to configure your displays
<stefanFF> I just get 1 screen twice (mirrored)
<holstein> there is one in the menu.. a tool..
<holstein> stefanFF: should be able to "uncheck" mirror displays.. if not, try arandr.. i find it has more options..
<stefanFF> But I read somewhere briefly that xfce 4.12 would get better multi monitor support, which I read as: a better tool to configure your multi monitor setup
<holstein> sure, its just that "better" really is quite relative..
<stefanFF> ow WOW
<stefanFF> I had to enable mirror
<holstein> you may actualy find that its worse, for example, if it doenst do specifically what you need
<stefanFF> and then disable mirror
<stefanFF> :')
<stefanFF> But thanks for the info  holstein
<stefanFF> c ya!
<holstein> stefanFF: sure.. are you on the dev ppa?
<stefanFF> ow
<stefanFF> no, Im on 15.04 beta
<holstein> cool
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<stefanFF> :o
<holstein> also, in the #xubuntu-devel channel they may be interested in knowing.. you can also file bugs, if you feel you have one..
<holstein> cheers o/
<stefanFF> \o
<xubuntu_> Why wont my USB Xubuntu boot after I took the dock off this laptop?
<TimeVirus> again ... Why wont my USB flash installation of Xubuntu boot after I took the dock off this latitude D420?
<TimeVirus> Linux Mint Mate Rebecca has no trouble seeing USB since dock is gone
<TimeVirus> sup
<TimeVirus> about 5 mins and I just reinstall, hoping Xubuntu will see the hardware in a new light there after
<TimeVirus> the better support in the Mint channels is something to behold
<xubuntu45w> Hi !
<xubuntu45w> I have a basic questions...
<xubuntu45w> I want to download xubuntu on a usb stick...  and I have a laptop 64-bit intel I3 processor...
<xubuntu45w> do Inhave to download the x86 image or 64bit PC-amd64__
<xubuntu45w> it is not very clear..
<bazhang> the amd 64
<xubuntu45w> even if I have an intel processor?
<bazhang> yes
<holstein> xubuntu45w: yup.. 64bit for 64bit CPU's.. which can to 32bit.. the 32's can only to 32
<xubuntu45w> ok
<holstein> can do*
<xubuntu45w> I wasnt sure as it was written 64bit amd..
<holstein> you can do either on that hardware.. but you'll want the 64bit
<xubuntu45w> thans a lot !
<xubuntu45w> any advice on an internet site which explains very easily how to use linux in general?
<holstein> not one source for "linux"
<xubuntu45w> but at the ame time a lot of details?
<holstein> just use it, and ask specific questions as they come along, here
<xubuntu45w> ok
<bazhang>  General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<xubuntu45w> thanks a lot !!
<holstein> if you are used to windows, for example, think about how you learned "windows".. and how there are many sources for "good" information
<holstein> and, how long you spent learning windows.. not just reading a manual one evening and learning *all* about windows
<xubuntu45w> I know.. it will take a bit of time to learn how to use xubuntu..
<xubuntu45w> but I'm ready...  :)
<msev_> how can I see a numerical representation of whole memory consumption, since in the task manager I just see a procentual and I'm not sure it see my whole RAM :)
<holstein> msev_: top ?
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/top.1.html maybe..
<msev_> 923/2000 isn't that a little high for xfce
<msev_> used htop, forgot I had it installed :)
<holstein> i would say, *if* you are using 923mb's of 2 gb's, sure.. but, is that the case?
<holstein> is it *only* xfce?
<holstein> anyways, xfce hasnt really been the "light" desktop, aimed at lower spec hardware in a while..
<msev_> yeah thats the case
<msev_> well chrome is consuming about 200 from that :)
<holstein> cool.. maybe you'll find other things that are using the memory as well..
<msev_> or rather 300mb :)
<msev_> is it then normal
<msev_> what about cpu usage goes from 1-3% to 70% when I hover over the panel with the mouse
<msev_> lol now its not doing that dunno what was it
<holstein> its always tricky to say, blanketly, across the board, what everyone will use, as far as resources..
<holstein> https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<holstein> there are many "studies" and comparisons
<holstein> there are GPU drivers, compositing.. other hardware drivers.. etc..
<msev_> if I were to install mate, which has now gotten a reputation of being lightweight, and logged into that environment would it still use some residual rams from other DEs I have currently installed (unity and xfce)
<msev_> like would it start some un-needed processes
<holstein> would "it" use residual rams?
<msev_> if I were to log into a MATE session
<holstein> would xfce/xbuntu use residual rams? if you are not using xfce/xubuntu? no..
<holstein> *you* can use residual rams, if you run something in the background
<holstein> the way i see it is, ram is just there.. i mean, you still have a gigabyte free.. not in use
<holstein> there are lighter DE's.. but, freeing up more ram is just going to do that.. free up more ram.. doesnt make your system any faster/better
<holstein> anyways.. good luck!
<msev_> yeah :)
<msev_> what about cpu usage any tips how to reduce it :)
<kulelu88> how do I setup a wireless access point on my PC with Xubuntu? It doesn't seem to have the same settings as Ubuntu. 14.04
<kulelu88> anybody?
<Azelphur> should have the same settings, both are using network manager?
<kulelu88> Azelphur: when I click on "Network", I can an interface that is completely different to the ubuntu descriptions
<Azelphur> not sure then, sorry
<knome> kulelu88, did you try to find the information on the documentation?
<kulelu88> knome: I figured it out by looking at the howtogeek pictures. Xubuntu lacks a "Hotspot" button but the solution is pretty much the same. I could contribute some docs to it if I could find them for Xubuntu
<knome> kulelu88, it's not like they are being tried to be kept as secret...
<knome> kulelu88, though i seem to have misread your question anyway - and i'm not sure if that kind of documentation is in the scope of the xubuntu documentation
<knome> kulelu88, and fwiw, they can be found at the menu under "help", and the documentation itself points you to the xubuntu website section which points you to places where you can get started
<kulelu88> knome: it's probably both a lack of searching extensively and my lack of time. Plus search engines don't really like linking back to the actual documentation of the websites themselves.
<kulelu88> I was attempting to turn my PC into a wireless access point
<timevirus> hello - is there some reason Xubuntu wont boot since the removal of my dock? Mint is working fine since then - USB Flash installs by the way Xubuntu 14.04 if that matters
<ObrienDave> timevirus, try installing xubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<timevirus> I'll look into that - My installation worked fine while the dock was on here though - deeply puzzling it is
<timevirus> When Xubuntu tries to boot it seems as though I get a Grub terminal
<timevirus> shell too not bash
<ObrienDave> beyond my knowledge, sorry
<timevirus> ok thanks for the response anyway
<Unit193> timevirus: Removing xfce4-panel won't drop you to a grub prompt.
<timevirus> the dock I refer to is a peice of hardware that attaches to this latitude d420 which has an optical drive and also adds one more USB port -
<timevirus> had to drop the dock because the new battery wasnt made for it -
<timevirus> had no idea they made batteries with so many options (not standard enough!)
<timevirus> lol
<ObrienDave> oh, a hardware dock
<timevirus> yes
<Unit193> Hah, docking station, I see.  So this is a dual boot with mint?  If so, which controls Grub?
<timevirus> well right now I'm on Mint having failed to boot Xubuntu and I did update Mint grub to try and boot Xubuntu from there - to no avail
<timevirus> grub is on my Xubunu USB as well - luckily this time that drive didnt try to boot first
<timevirus> when I try plugging in the Xubuntu drive I have the same problem
<timevirus> Xubuntu only
<timevirus> that is
<timevirus> if You're wondering why I've done my installations this way its because my internal is full
<timevirus> lol
<timevirus> about time to change that maybe
<timevirus> My mint drive has Xubuntu, Mint and win7 entries - when trying to boot anything BUT Xubuntu it works fine
<timevirus> Xubuntu boot is failing to see USB unless its got the docking station attached - then it boots fine
<timevirus> well
<timevirus> it sees usb but improperly
<timevirus> got a lot of figuring to do
<timevirus> time to go - thanks for the tries and attention
<xubuntu137> Hi, Bit of a Nube Question. How do I get this machine to do a distro update?
<xubuntu137> I'm running at 13.04 and want togo to 14.04
<Unit193> xubuntu137: update-manager for GUI, do-release-upgrade for terminal.
<Unit193> Oh, well...
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu137> Thanks. I'll take a look
<xubuntu137> Looks like it may just be cleaner to install from a fresh ISO
<ObrienDave> do you have a separate / and /home partitions?
<xubuntu137> just tried the do-release-upgrade ad its chewing on it now. Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc!
<sta7ic> hello, deskbar mode is exactly what I want but it seems to only allow me to drag and drop vertically? who uses a vertical deskbar? j/k ...anyway to make it horizontal like normal people? love xubuntu btw, been using it off and on for years and its highly underrated
<sta7ic> i figured it out, thanks anyways
<ObrienDave> we love self-helpers :)
<sta7ic> I personally like indicator-multiload over the xfce monitor stuff, anyway to get those indicators adding into the panel box? or  to like regenerate a list of panel items available?
#xubuntu 2015-03-20
<GeekDude> What's the *correct* way to install ttfs on xubuntu?
<bazhang> !info fonts-freefont-ttf
<ubottu> fonts-freefont-ttf (source: fonts-freefont): Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono Truetype fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 20120503-4 (utopic), package size 4043 kB, installed size 10613 kB
<zaza9> After an dist-upgrade, I have not access to my desktop and Xfce taskbar even if I can see my wallpaper.
<zaza9> I think it's because of an lightdm update. I'm not sure.
<bazhang> version upgrade?
<zaza9> Gnome is working fine
<bazhang> from what version to what
<zaza9> bazhang: I'm using Xubuntu 14.10 and I don't know I just enter dist-upgrade and It did the upgrade.
<zaza9> If you want info like dmesg or something just ask
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> try a reset of the panels then
<zaza9> and the desktop too ? How can I do this by purging them ?
<bazhang> !reset-panels
<bazhang> augh
<zaza9> I'll try and see if it works
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<bazhang> zaz
<bazhang> augh
<Unit193> bazhang: Now he's back.
<zaza9> I purged the panel and the desktop I purged also the session folder It didn't work then I tried to reinstall xfce4 and lightdm It didn't work too. I can use only gnome but not xfce4 or xubuntu sessions.
<zaza9> I think it's a permission problem or something
<Unit193> zaza9: Did you stop lightdm, remove ~/.config/xfce4 and ~/.cache/sessions ?
<zaza9> because I remember I did a rm /tmp/ and now in gnome session I must type sudo firefox because it gives me this error : "I can't write to '/tmp/orbit-", ORB init failed" I remember I removed this file like a fool
<zaza9> Unit193: yes I did
<zaza9> I'm pretty sure it's a permission problem
<zaza9> indmesg I have xfce4-panel having segfault problems
<zaza9> Here: "drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 mars  20 03:17 tmp" can anyone verify this please
<Unit193> zaza9: No, /tmp should be 777.
<zaza9> Unit193: ok and I see orbit-root in tmp I think it must be orbit-zaza9
<Unit193> zaza9: Since removing tmp, have you rebooted?
<zaza9> I see this in /tmp/ : " drwx------ 2 root root 4096 janv.  1  1970 orbit-root drwx------ 2 root root 4096 mars  20 03:14 plugtmp"
<zaza9> Unit193: yes many times
<zaza9> Unit193: chmod 777 tmp/ resolved the problems thanks
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<zaza9> quit
<zaza9> exit
<blackgatonegro> I need to enable NumLock
<Unit193> Press the numlock button perhaps?
<Ullarah> apt-get install numlock
<blackgatonegro> Unit193, doesn't work
<blackgatonegro> maybe is the new kernel?
<blackgatonegro> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<blackgatonegro> Mmm, installed numlockx
<blackgatonegro> gonna reset
<blackgatonegro> nope
<blackgatonegro> didn't work, must be the new kernel
<blackgatonegro> still cant' make the numeric keyboard to work
<bynarie> blackgatonegro, what kernel is it?
<blackgatonegro> umm, I forgot how to do that option in the terminal
<bynarie> uname -r
<blackgatonegro> 3.2.0-79-generic
<bynarie> wow thats old
<bynarie> but ok nevermind
<blackgatonegro> the numeric keyboard works for just numbers but not to input special characters
<blackgatonegro> is a LTS
<blackgatonegro> and it used to work, maybe is a problem from debian?
<bynarie> honestly, i dont know
<blackgatonegro> is not the keyboard, otherwise numlock would not even work, it must be because of an update
<blackgatonegro> as it used to work before
<crank_> I'm new to Xubuntu. Which programme do you use for file management?
<Unit193> Thunar, says "File manager" in the menu.
<crank_> Unit193, oki, but it disturbes me a little, that i can't open a folder before pasting into it.
<Unit193> Eh?
<Ullarah> I... I can't take it any more. I must go back to i3wm. Non-tiled is just too much! :P
<Unit193> Ullarah: Psst, you know you can just replace xfwm4 with i3?
<Ullarah> Unit193, that's exactly what I'm doing :P
<crank_> i have to select the folder and then choose paste
<sammono> i have 259,4 GB of 310,4 GB (16% used) and i just try to start Programupdater and its telling me To upgrade needed in all 81.2 M free space on disk "/ boot". You must make new minimum 53.0 M disk space available in "/ boot". Empty trash and remove temporary packages of old installations by running "sudo apt-get clean."
<sammono> but nothing of that is working
<krytarik> sammono: Remove old kernels too.
<sammono> how man please tell me ?
<kris__> im sammono tell me please krytarik
<krytarik> kris__: Alright - there is quite a bit of stuff mentioned here, for example:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<kris__> okey ill try that
<GeekDude> Bizzarrely, I've completely destroyed samba. I've just run "sudo apt-get purge samba gadmin-samba" and "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge". When I rebooted, I got a systm error about samba, and it's marked unreportable because I don't have samba installed
<cfhowlett> GeekDude, you removed the program but there's still a trigger to samba in your system somewhere
<GeekDude> I'm halfway convinced I should just reformat everything. I couldn't convince windows to give up more than 30gb of space to dual boot linux. A complete reformat would let me parition it properly the first time around
<cfhowlett> GeekDude, have your better half talk to your less reliable half.  reformatting/reintstalling would bring back samba, wouldn't it?
<GeekDude> No, but it'd give me a clean slate
 * cfhowlett waits for GeekDude to convince himself ...
<xubuntu04w> Need some help to config my xubuntu machine to boot into desktop, I know that there is a box that you can check in the installation guide, however i forgot. Is there any way to change this?
<GridCube> xubuntu04w: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add: autologin-user=%USERNAME% and autologin-timeout=0
<darklord> Man i love xfce
<darklord> where were you all my life
<darklord> kds and gnome are resource eating trolls compared to xfce
<msev_> lolz :)
<msev_> true
<darklord> I just hope the UIs are stable. KDE kept vanishing my VM instances at random intervals
<darklord> and they would shons smoothw as running and I cant access them at all. Hope xfce ru
<darklord> *and they would show as running and I cant access them at all. Hope xfce runs smooth
<darklord> and is consistant
<LAZA_> Hai everybody
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu21i> hello bustardz
<xubuntu21i> i wanna fuck your moms into the asshole
<xubuntu21i> lol
<xubuntu21i> how to compile kernel 4.0 for xubuntu?
<Junka> can i make xfce-terminal use 256 colors?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Thanks for a wonderful distro developers. I installed 15.04 and here's what I did with it http://share.pho.to/94cnB
<xubuntu46w> Hi there :)
<xubuntu46w> I am having the following issue:
<xubuntu46w> every time I type :  apt-get update     it comes with the following message:
<xubuntu46w> E:could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13:premission denied)
<genii> xubuntu46w: Use sudo before the command
<xubuntu46w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg), are you root ?
<xubuntu46w> any ideas ?
<genii> xubuntu46w: Use sudo before the command. Like this:   sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu46w> Hi genii, I will try that!! :)
<xubuntu46w> E: The package dia-cmmon needs to be reinstalled , but I can find the archive f
<xubuntu46w>  I am a completely beginner on this ...(as you probably noticed :)
<genii> !info dia-cmmon
<genii> !info dia-common
<ubottu> Package dia-cmmon does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> dia-common (source: dia): Diagram editor (common files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.3-1 (utopic), package size 3512 kB, installed size 18047 kB
<genii> xubuntu46w: You need to add some repositories. the default list does not include the one that package is in. You should add universe multiverse and restricted
<genii> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<genii> xubuntu46w: Consult the links provided by ubottu and you should be fine :)
<xubuntu46w> Mu repositories are all ticked but I will have a look at this new information you gave me, a big thank you !!
<genii> You're welcome
<xubuntu46w> This kind of chat channel it reminds me mirc32 :) really old but very good nevertheless :)
#xubuntu 2015-03-21
<hrzhu> do you have the eject option in thunar after plugging a usb hdd?
<CountryfiedLinux> Here's what I did with Xubuntu and 2 panels http://share.pho.to/94cnB
<xangua> have you tried dockbarx¿
<elfy> CountryfiedLinux: nice - personally I dock it in a corner
<CountryfiedLinux> elfy, That's not a dock that's a panel :)
<elfy> hah
<elfy> that's not a ping, that's a hope someone is still around ...
<elfy> :D
<CountryfiedLinux> elfy, I use Dockbarx plugin and set it to expand automatically then centered it. Pretty nice having dock functionality in a panel. Especially with that new "hide intelligently" feature.
<xangua> is that dockbarx then¿
<CountryfiedLinux> yes xangua
<elfy> CountryfiedLinux: anyway I'd be the wrong person, I look at 14.04 when milestones are close but generally I'm looking at tomorrow and vivid's successor
<elfy> wibblywobbly whinocvewos or something
<hrzhu> anyone using xubuntu 14.04 can confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1434766？
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434766 in thunar (Ubuntu) "No eject option in thunar after plugging in a usb hdd" [Undecided,New]
<julio_trujillo> hola saben si hay un canal de xubuntu en español?
<Unit193> !es | julio_trujillo
<ubottu> julio_trujillo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<julio_trujillo> gracias amigo
<elfy> de nada
<elfy> said Unit193
<julio_trujillo> which of these options is better for a person who begins with linux: ubuntu or xubuntu or mint?  which of those has more support and documentation in spanish?
<xangua> this is an ubuntu support channel, specifically aimed for xubuntu
<xangua> if you want to hear mint opinions go to their channel, but I use ubuntu both for it's company backed and it's comunity
<Unit193> The Xubuntu documentation is in Spanish too, FWIW. :P
<elfy> thanks Unit193 :)
<elfy> julio_trujillo: try it
<elfy> too late then piskie
<xangua> mmmm I like xubuntu also uses indicators
<elfy> indeed, no idea what Mint currently think is cool though
<nf> Hey, what is the hotkey for moving the current focused window to the next workspace?
<julio_trujillo> hola necesito un manual de xubuntu 13.10 en español ¿lo tienen?  can you send me a xubuntu 13.10 spanish guide or manual? please send me to juliolavarria@hotmail.com
<xangua> julio_trujillo: please upgrade to a supported release
<julio_trujillo> what is the benefit of upgrading  to a supported release? is available spanish manual for supported release?
<julio_trujillo> xangua  what is the benefit of upgrading  to a supported release? is available spanish manual for supported release?
<xangua> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Documentaci%C3%B3n http://www.ubuntu-es.org/forum
<nf7> Does anyone know when XFCE version 4.12 is coming to Xubuntu officially?
<cfhowlett> julio_trujillo, 1.  UNsuppported releases get NO SECURITY UPGRADE.  If that kind of thing matters.
<cfhowlett> nf7, "soon"
<nf7> cfhowlett: So tomorrow to a year from now?
<julio_trujillo> xangua , there is not spanish manuals for xubuntu ¿am i right?
<cfhowlett> nf7, could be
<CountryfiedLinux> elfy, vivid's successor?
<bynarie> you guys have any suggestions for a vnc server for xubuntu 14.10?
<Unit193> I just use x11vnc with an upstart job or init script.
<nomic> virtualbox?
<Unit193> Think there's vino too or something.
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> ive failed miserably at setting up vnc server on xubuntu
<xubuntu836> italiani
<xubuntu836> I have a problem with keyboard
<jimmyd1> I'm still trying to figure out how not to blow this sucker up and loose all my data .
<priuon> hello. I want to change two gui-control configurations my xubuntu currently uses. It opens submenus on mouseover and sends a execute on mouse-button-release without having a mouse-button-down on the item it executes. I can't find the options in the manager nor the editor. I dconf-editor doesn't seem to be the right place to look and I don't know of any shell-util for this nor the relevant text files.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, is there any idea how can i make my xubuntu to save backlight state
<XATRIX> It started to forget the state of after the last upgrade
<XATRIX> Simply it sets it to max after the system boots up
<RudeViper> Good Morning all - I installed xubuntu last night and have installed the proper drivers for my nvidia card. Dual monitors even work however I have been unable to find either in the nvidia settings or on google how to resize the desktop so that I have everything on my screen for the main monitor - right now all of the borders - tasbar - application iconn upper left corner and almost all of the desktop icons ar just off the left side
<RudeViper>  and top of screen...Where and what I need to find to fix this?
<XATRIX> Is there any idea how can i make my xubuntu to save backlight state
<XATRIX> It started to forget the state of after the last upgrade
<XATRIX> Simply it sets it to max after the system boots up
<darklord> Hey how do I set up bluetooth headphones on xubuntu
<darklord> I have it paired but I cannot see it in playback devices
<intherye> RudeViper: I know this is somehow possible, I did it once when I had two monitors, but I can't locate the setting currently ...
<darklord> And its connected to headset service
<darklord> should i connect to audio sink?
<darklord> instead of headset?
<intherye> RudeViper: If you right-click on the panel, Panel / Panel Preferences, something there?
<RudeViper> no there isn't - I finally found it - again it turns out to be terminology - it's actually underscan - not position - I was able to fix it by messing with the controls - really bad way to do things - thought I almost messed it up but was able to recover...what is the name of the default text editor in xubuntu - it isn't listed under text at all if there is one
<fes> hi guys. do you know why some of the causes can be that my CPU fan on my old HP Compaq 6910p on full speed all the time? I did not experience this porblm in OpenSUSE 13.2 and I use only non-propietary drivers?
<holstein> fes: id say, you are on the proper track with the GPU drivers.. if the creator of the hardware doesnt plan for linux support, it can be challenging..
<holstein> fes: i would try the proprietary drivers, and, load up your opensuse and see what kernel and driver modules are in use.. you can then try and emulate that in ubuntu..
<fes> unfortunately I removed OpenSUSE for Xubuntu. I guess I will have to try and find the solution somehow else.
<bynarie> hey guys, is there a simple way to create a desktop shortcut that opens an FTP site in thunar, on xubuntu?
<bynarie> i have tried a couple methods, no success
<bynarie> nevemind, i got it
<RudeViper> anyone here know how to import ssh keys that have already been generated into a new installation of Xubuntu from another machine - I have them moved over to this desktop but can't seem to get the machine to accept them.
<Unit193> RudeViper: Using ssh-add or seahorse?
<RudeViper> ssh add Unit193
<RudeViper> I get this error: Could not open a connection to your authentication agent
<Unit193> Then, run the agent, ssh-agent.
<RudeViper> same result - output of runnin ssh-agent -s is : SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-xJing3Sg0uG8/agent.2553; export SSH_AUTH_SOCK;
<RudeViper> SSH_AGENT_PID=2554; export SSH_AGENT_PID
<RudeViper> ran ssh-add and got the could not open error
<scrapcode> anyone else having trouble with the software updater lately?
<gnumbknuts> Gmusicbrowser1.1.14 unable to detect .wav audio files ; yet, Mplayer has no problem playing them. Other than converting to, say, MP3, is there a way to make GMB play .wav files ?
<Unit193> You pull it from staging?  And, it uses gstreamer1.0, so whichever one of those supports wav files, but I didn't see one.
<gnumbknuts> unit193: Yes I pulled from your PPA, but I see that the GMB team have also put on their PPA.
<gnumbknuts> If I set GMB to either gstreamer1.0 or mplayer, neither will cause .wave files to show up in the file directory.
<gnumbknuts> Something of note though; the .wav files I'm trying to play were ripped from vinyl in 24bit196kHz PCM format, so there is no metadata attached to these files. Could that be the cause?
<Unit193> gnumbknuts: Ever hear of flac?
<gnumbknuts> Ever hear of FLAC ? Sure have. But... I come from the analogue world. Full blown PCM is the only thing in the binary world, that comes even close to true audio. ;-)
<Unit193> gnumbknuts: Did you install gstreamer1.0-plugins-good?
<gnumbknuts> Unit193: Yes I have all of the gstreamer 1.0 sets and plugins installed.
<furby> hey guys, I recently installed third monitor for my desktop pc and I am having some issues with it.. it doesnt turn on after screensaver/suspend.. I am using DVI/HDMI/DP outputs and radeon 7850 GPU.. I  have to manually turn off/on monitor and reconfigure displays to have all of them running again.. sometimes even that doesnt help and I have to restart.. I tried looking for solution but with no help.. I dont really know at what layer might th
<furby> e issue be.. is there any command to manually turn off/on one monitor at a time?
<furby> using: Linux beast 3.16.0-31-generic #43~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:13:38 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<furby> and 4.12.0
<furby> xfce
<knome> furby, xrandr --output OUTPUT_NAME --auto ?
<knome> furby, xrandr -q to see devices
<furby> http://pastebin.com/eRqQxJ64
<furby> xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --auto doesnt do anything
<knome> furby, you can try --on --off etc.
<furby> ok that worked for second time.. but it defaults to different layout as I am used to so I always have to reset it.. where does xrandr save its config when I change it?
<knome> furby, you can give the layout commands to xrandr
<knome> furby, please read the man page for xrandr for the complete information
<knome> you can use things like  --left-of  etc
<furby> yeah, and after I make the command where can I put it to have it run after coming back from screensaver/suspend
<furby> ?
<knome> well i don't think there is a "hook" for that kind of launches
<knome> but you can surely bind it to a keycombo
<knome> but of course it would be nice to know why the monitor doesn't get back from sleep automatically
<furby> yeah that would be.. not sure if there is some log for that
<gnumbknuts> I have installed gstreamer-tools so as to try play the .wav file from the command line. Execute  this command: gst-launch-1.0 playbin uri=file://01-Medicine-Train_1.wav . The response is "Operation not supported'.
<furby> knome, thank you for help anyway:))
<knome> np, good luck with solving the real issue
<furby> nah good enough for me now, maybe when I will have some spare time
<knome> yep, at least you have a workaround...
<gnumbknuts> Problem Not solved. But, as this seems to be a GMB and GST issue rather than a Xubuntu, I will not clog up this channel.
<gnumbknuts> BTW.. other than the above issue, GMB1.1.14 runing on Xubuntu14.0.2-XFCE4.12 works pretty good. Thanks!
#xubuntu 2015-03-22
<suez_> Hi! Ive just installed xubuntu and opted for encryption on my OS. when I first tried the password it didnt work, and I have no access to xubuntu
<suez_> now I am on a terminal screen that says (initramfs)
<suez_> It also says: BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built-in commands.
<suez_> Could anyone help me to reinstall xubuntu from scratch, I have a bootable USB for that (which I have previously use) but now system is not booting from it at all.
<gnumbknuts> Sorry to bang on about this issue. But.. reading this post from the creator of GMB, he states GMB does NOT support .wav(PCM) format, nor is there any intention to. http://forum.gmusicbrowser.org/index.php?topic=519.msg2474#msg2474  Rather disappointing. Shall be removing GMB and, then, install something else.
<xangua> yes, you can install wathever you like
<RudeViper> The developers really need to work on the installer - 2 MAJOR problems for newbies like me - 1st - it doesn't allow or even ask about dual booting if there are two seperate hard drives... I wanted it on two seperate drives but I want to have a choice at boot up as to which os I can use... For the new user having to set grub manually is a bit daunting - and 5 minutes on the screen save is too short -  some of us have different types 
<ObrienDave> that's what the "something else" option is for
<RudeViper> to screensaver shuts off the monitor (tv/monitor using hdmi) and will not  reconnect right on boot - I realize that is probably a unique setup - but man is it aggrevating. The grub issue is really a problem though.
<RudeViper> I used the something else option - it never asked about setting up grub - it just went straight through - so in order to boot to Xubuntu I have to physically stay at computer durring boot or reboot to catch bios and force to boot from 2nd drive
<ObrienDave> or use grub-customizer to get it to boot the way you want
<RudeViper> wow - point missed entirely
<RudeViper> New users won't catch that.
<ObrienDave> well, i guess, since i came in at the end of your rant
<RudeViper> that was the whole rant - just really took me by surprise and then the screensaver bit - this is 3rd time today having to install cause I didn't catch something that I wasn't expecting - but I seriously doubt the installer had my type of monitor setup in mind.
<gnumbknuts> RudeViper:  If you are setting up dual-boot system on separate HDD, you might be better off making the choice from the BIOS/UEFI setup boot-screen rather than allow GRUB to do it.
<ObrienDave> actually, the installer is not designed for UEFI installations
<RudeViper> why is that better? I've used dual boot before - 12.04 I think - main Ubuntu though
<RudeViper> same computer - same monitor setup too -
<gnumbknuts> If you are installing Windows on one HDD and Linux on the other, there is no need for GRUB + Linux to interfere with Windows. Keep the two operating systems well away from each other, you will save yourself a lot of headaches.
<RudeViper> lol - reboot kicked me off - happened so fast I almost didn't even see the screen - was typing when it popped up
<bynarie> running xubuntu 14.04, how can i easily have pc boot up to terminal instead of GUI, and have to use startx to go into the gui???
<Unit193> !text | bynarie, then you can start the lightdm service.
<ubottu> bynarie, then you can start the lightdm service.: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bynarie> Unit193, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<cq-aux> I've just read about and run top and have found that I have zero zombies - I'm very pleased with this result
<cq-aux> thank you xubuntu!
<cq-aux> also flashplayer is updated really cool now - so I'm happy with that result
<cq-aux> i WILL be back with a question though I'm very sorry
<xubuntu789> how o i find out if ubuntu is my only os? Someone else put it on and I want winows back. Any help?
<xubuntu789> obviously my "letter d" is stuck
<ochosi> usually your boot manager (grub) should detect other OSes (like windows) and offer them at startup
<ochosi> can't you just ask the person that installed x/ubuntu?
<xubuntu94w> hello all
<xubuntu94w> I am trying to install xubuntu, when I want to run live from USB, It loads up to a distroted screen...
<xubuntu94w> However when I go to cmmand interfrace, it shows up as loaded.
<xubuntu94w> any one can help ?
<FFF> command interface?
<FFF> checksum, if it is good, then press f2 when it show the boot log
<xubuntu94w> when I press F2, it shows it loaded to live desktop.... however when it comes to GUI, Its fully distortion
<keeper_1986> hi there, is anybody here using the microblog-plugin (twitter) for pidgin?
<keeper_1986> i cannot log in with it. i got asked for the pin and i authorized the app. Pidgin however always replies with a "authentication error".
<RudeViper> I am using an nvidia 550ti video card running on Xubuntu 14.04 with dual monitors... anytime I have to reboot or boot the machine I have to manually reconfigure the monitors... In the nvidia xorg configuration utility/software I seen an option to save the configuration - using the default location doesn't work - where should I but the config file and what should it be named for the system to pick it up on boot?
<_1_xyz> hi
<nofuxtogive> installed xubuntu on a pentium 3, everything worked well, was using a tp-link usb wireless adapter, no troubles. i did a reinstall of xubuntu later on with an asus n10 usb wireless adapter. it found the wireless adapter and it worked fine during install. but after installation was done and i rebooted, i can't access anything on the internet.
<holstein> nofuxtogive: sounds like looking into the wifi adapter linux support is a "good" place to start
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> i wouild look and see what chipset i have, and try  getting the machine online with another adapter or via wired connection to help make it easier
<holstein> very occasionally, i have seen it be the case where, while running the live environment, something like the wifi would work fine, and, then, during the install, newer kernel versions or firmware versions are installed than what are running on the live iso, and the hardware would *not* work, as it just had on the live iso
<holstein> for me, i just un-tick the box for "install updates while installing the OS" in hopes of getting the *identical* software versions that were running live.. *then*, i can test, and see that all is working, then upgrade and have a better idea of what could be causing the issue
<nofuxtogive> ok
<nofuxtogive> ive often had better luck with offbrand wireless adapters in linux than name brand for some reason
<holstein> nofuxtogive: the "brand" is irrelevant.. if *any* "brand" wanted, they can promise and provide linux support.. if they dont, you do it by chipset, and see how the support is in linux
<holstein> all the "brands" can change chipsets, during the manufacturing process, and, as long as they provide a driver for the OS or OS's that they promise, they are within the term of the agreement they promise.. this can make it challenging to have a list of "supported linux wifi devices"
<nofuxtogive> so there was an icon in the upper right and i clicked Disable Networking. now the icon is gone and i cant find a way to reneable. I checked the settings panel under "Networks" and "Network connections" but nothing
<nofuxtogive> once i disable networking, do i just have to reinstall xubuntu from scratch to get it working again?
<nofuxtogive> n/m...i should just reinstall anyways
<Pwnna> is there a way to "mirror" xfce4-panel across multiple monitors?
<Pwnna> rather than just span?
<enobus5000> Hello?
<Pwnna> i'm also having some trouble with setting up two screens ontop of each other with 2 panels that occupies the top and the bottom of the screen
<craigbass76> When my screen locks, I wake it back up and my mouse pointer is gone.  I can see stuff light up when I hover over it, but there's no pointer.  Is this something other folks have run across?
#xubuntu 2016-03-21
<kenb> Is there a fix to the volume control in Xfce Xubuntu? What it does is if you go over about 1/3 volume it maxes out and starts a stuttering of the volume level and generally cuts audio in and out rapidly?
<kenb> It does not affect application like SMplayer or VLC etc. Just the mixer itself.
<kenb> Here is what I think is happening. If I open Sound Settings from the Panel, the mixer and levels work perfect. But if I slide the Panel master control beyond 1/2 way is when the pulsing occurs. It is like the Panel slider is operating a different mixer, as the controls do not move in the Sound Settings window?
<kenb> Is there more than 1 mixer application that is installed? Do I need to remove one of them? I know generally you have Alsa Mixer and Pulse Audio. Its like I have more than 1 master volume control and they are fighting each other.
<stegman> Hi,  I'm having trouble getting Transmission working on Xubuntu 14.04. pfSense says the port is forwarded, both TCP and UDP, but when I check it with GRC (https://www.grc.com/) I get the message 'Stealth Unknown Protocol for this port Unknown Application for this port,' and indeed the torrents are not seeding. I've set up a static IP on the machine, so that isn't the problem, and 'Use UPnP' is unchecked in the client. Also, the xub
<stegman> untu firewall is inactive. I had no problems with the port being closed when I was using Transmission-QT on Windows, so the problem must be with Xubuntu, but I have no idea what it could be. I'm stumped. Any ideas?
<xubuntu81d> Hello, Could someone help me with Xubuntu 15.10? i need to delete old printer driver.
<battleaxe> hello! I'm an idiot.. I've set ethtool -s eth0 wol pg but i don't know how to make it stick on reboot
<battleaxe> my /etc/network/interfaces file only has 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback', no mention of eth0
<xubuntu-jlb> Is anyone successfully using PHP in 16.04, and would be willing to walk me through some things? From what I understand 16.04 hasn't decided on a PHP version yet -- the problem in facing now is that some extensions install for 7, while others for 5.6, and im struggling to consolidate them..
<xubuntu-jlb> Or maybe it's best to wait until 16.04 stable is out -- and hopefully all that will be sorted by then
<knome> xubuntu-jlb, 16.04 is still in beta stage, so you are correct, you shouldn't count on it being stable yet
<xubuntu-jlb> alrighty - thanks knome
<j0kker> hello :D is anyone here wiling to help me with something :D :D Thank you in advance :D
<j0kker> Having trouble instalin popcorn time in xubuntu ? someone help please :D :D
<dkessel> j0kker: what about this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/675526/how-to-install-popcorn-time-using-installer-from-their-official-site
<dkessel> btw: don't do anything illegal with it ;)
<j0kker> i will give it a try imidetly .. i folowed many tutorials but all failed :D im not expert on Linux / Xubuntu but i can find my way :D i installed all other packages only this one gives me problems ..
<j0kker> i will give it a try now :D ty
<j0kker> dkessel,  here is the feedback: sudo: ./install: command not found
<j0kker> tutorial says that its a tar.xz file.. i have a tar.gz downloaded from the official site
<flocculant> j0kker: what does the readme say? if you get command not found - see what it says in the readme
<j0kker> doesnt include readme
<j0kker> i kinda made it run .. but full of errors can i paste them here ..
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> use a paste bin please
<j0kker> paste bin ? what is that ? :D
<knome> !pastebin | j0kker
<ubottu> j0kker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<j0kker> :D
<j0kker> how about just one line ? can i paste that ? :D
<knome> is one line multi-line?
<j0kker> nop
<j0kker> :D
<j0kker> [11081:0321/134203:INFO:gpu_info_collector_x11.cc(80)] NVCtrl extension does not exist.
<j0kker> i would be easier if webupd8team ppa was working !!!
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/703963/popcorn-time-installation
<flocculant> that should be current
<j0kker> this ./Popcorn-Time
<j0kker> gives me this
<j0kker> [11081:0321/134203:INFO:gpu_info_collector_x11.cc(80)] NVCtrl extension does not exist.
<j0kker> it opens but its like adds and stuff
<j0kker> i will screen shot
<j0kker> http://imgur.com/dsu2QBq
<j0kker> no borders .. nothing ..
<flocculant> well that's what happens with beta stuff I guess
<flocculant> anyway - not able to help
<j0kker> :( ..
<j0kker> ty for your time flocculant
<j0kker> maybe i should use wine and install the windows wersion
<j0kker> :D
<j0kker> wich is the best way to run windows apps on linux ?
<j0kker> Best way to unistall ... apt-get remove/autoremove/purge ?
<knome> they do different things
<j0kker> oh, so witch one to use if i whant to completly remove something .. ex wine ?
<knome> purge removes the package and its configuration
<j0kker> thankss
<j0kker> where r u from ? whats the time in your zone ? :D
<j0kker> My videos wont play ... :( transfered from my phone ..
<j0kker> it starts the pic but it stays frozen .. the bar is movin but not the pics
<j0kker> :(
<ARandomScientist> Trying to control cooling fan speed. Any ideas?
<ARandomScientist> Trying to change how my cooling fan runs. Any ideas?
<MSponge> Evening all.
<MSponge> o/ err hello ?
<knome> hello.
<MSponge> knome, Hiya.
#xubuntu 2016-03-22
<Guest93560>  how can i mac like theme in ubuntu?
<germanuel24> Question: Do i need xfce4-power-manager if i do not have a battery and its just a normal PC?
<akxwi-dave> its not just for batteries.. have a look here.. http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-power-manager
<akxwi-dave> it can affect other stuff as well, monitor brghtness, CPU scalling etc
<germanuel24> Okay thanks... and what about xfdesktop? Is that the X desktop I'm using? Cause i don't recall that process ever seeing in task manager so high up there
<akxwi-dave> that controls your desktop background and icons etc along with the right click menu on the desktop
<germanuel24> And it's normal that it takes up as much RAM as XChat even though no windows are open and I'm just on desktop?
<akxwi-dave> hmm let me fire up a VM and I'll check..
<akxwi-dave> what version of Xubuntu you using?
<germanuel24> 14.04.4
<akxwi-dave> luckily i have one of those ready.. itsparhawk
<germanuel24> I also see some processes that appear new to me like ibus-ui-gtk3
<akxwi-dave> hmm.. i'm getting 255m on mine
<germanuel24> 255 MB?
<j0kker> hi everyone, if someone has time can please tell me how to install the Device:	Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [a011]
<j0kker>  im havin trouble with my graphics ..
<germanuel24> My xfdesktop takes 23 MB and XChat 23 MB but ie never saw this xfdesktop process so high up there...if you say thats normal then one of the updates must have upped the RAM usage of this process
<akxwi-dave> yep 255meg.. yours is very low compaired.. at 23 I would say thats ok
<germanuel24> Maybe the OS decides how much xfdesktop gets by calculating with installed RAM? How much did you set?
<akxwi-dave> base Ram of 2048MB
<akxwi-dave> 128MB Video
<germanuel24> I have 768 MB RAM on my machine so it's possible that it depends on the available RAM
<germanuel24> I just know usually i have 20% RAM usage when nothing is opened and now 30%
<germanuel24> I'll try to restart now after disabling some things..brb
<akxwi-dave> kk
<j0kker> anyone ? :D
<akxwi-dave> hi J0kker, sorry can't help on that one..
<xubuntu44w> Hi, I am using a Macbook Core 2 Duo with Xubuntu 14.04.4 and it will not connect to my schools WiFi which is using WPA2 - Enterprise as security but it will conncet to other WiFi points.
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, I have a small issue with a machine, 14.04, Cant install skype wont install skype-bin, for some reason has something to do with lib-webkit, already did de add-architecture i386, partner repository etc, still wont work, ant guess what might it be
<xubuntu43w> JOIN
<xubuntu43w> Hi, I am using a Macbook Core 2 Duo with Xubuntu 14.04.4 and it will not connect to my schools WiFi which is using WPA2 - Enterprise as security but it will conncet to other WiFi points.
<xubuntu41w> Hi, I am using a Macbook Core 2 Duo with Xubuntu 14.04.4 and it will not connect to my schools WiFi which is using WPA2 - Enterprise as security but it will connect to other WiFi points.
<pavlushka> can I change my local default fonts?
<pavlushka> can I change my local default fonts?
<genii> Put them in ~/.fonts/
<pavlushka> I did & changed using appearance with not much change.
<pavlushka> genii, how can i paste a screenshot in paste bin?
<pavlushka> so that i can show you.
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> pavlushka: Did you run: sudo fc-cache -f -v    ...after adding the fonts?
<pavlushka> yes.
<pavlushka> and then i selected the fonts using appearance but the fonts are clumsy to some point.
<pavlushka> if i can show you the screenshot, you might have some idea, there's a reason for i wanted to show you.
<genii> pavlushka: There seems to be something about making screenshots in Xubuntu here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306689/making-a-screenshot-in-xfce  ...I am normally using Kubuntu, so a bit unfamiliar with it.
<pavlushka> but you talking in a xubuntu channel, that's a surprise!!
<pavlushka> its not about screenshot but screenshot of the fonts , how it looks in the edit mode.
<genii> pavlushka: I am in pretty much all the *buntu channels. Underneath their desktops, they are pretty much all the same :)
<pavlushka> I know that, the core is ubuntu, lies beneath everything.
<genii> What edit mode do you mean?
<pavlushka> gtranslator edit mode, output is well furnished but where i input the text, that looks very clumsy.
<pavlushka> even i cant understand very well what i am typing.
<genii> Sorry, i am not familiar with gtranslator :(
<pavlushka> its the gui editor of .po files for helping translation easier.
<genii> Ah
<knome> !imagebin | pavlushka
<ubottu> pavlushka: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<GuestAccount> hello. I have a problem with Xfburn. I'm trying to burn mp3 files as an Audio CD but when I try to add them, I get the error "Gstreamer did not like this file (detection timed out)". It seems the gstreamer plugins I need are installed.
<GuestAccount> Any ideas?
<pavlushka> knome, http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<pavlushka> night all
<GeekDude> gwakeonlan doesn't seem to work for me, despite wakeonlan working perfectly. Not sure if there's really anything to be done about it though; I'll just keep using wakeonlan for now
<xubuntu437> hi, how to configure qualcomm 250c?
<xubuntu437> bye
<genii> hm
<knome> the magic 3 minutes
#xubuntu 2016-03-23
<tortib> I have a question, would it be frowned upon to sell Xubuntu USB flash drives on ebay?  Or is that considered piracy or something?
<pavlushka> knome, http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<xubuntu76w> hi
<xubuntu76w> can someone give me quick help with 2ping command
<xubuntu76w> i want to test packet loss
<xubuntu006> hi guys
<xubuntu76w> hello
<xubuntu006> it's the first time in this world of linux
<xubuntu76w> beware of the man pages
<xubuntu76w> :p
<xubuntu006> i want learn all about of that system operation....can help me!? :)
<xubuntu76w> im semi novice in linux, i asked  a question, hoping for someone to answer
<xubuntu76w> what kind of help?
<xubuntu006> i want learn to crack wifi
<xubuntu006> :)
<xubuntu006> but of tutorial
<Pici> xubuntu76w: I've never used the tool, I suggest to read the manpage.
<xubuntu006> in youtube
<xubuntu76w> Pici: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man1/2ping.1p.html  i am unable atm to make coherent command out of it
<xubuntu76w> can you write something to test packet loss? i tried 2ping test.2ping.net but it just continuosly tests
<xubuntu76w> xubuntu006:  there are some linux distros focused on wifi, but i think you should google them yourself
<xubuntu006> ok now i use xubuntu
<xubuntu76w> xubuntu is general use distro :)
<xubuntu006> but i have ubuntu inside onether pc
<xubuntu006> anther
<xubuntu76w> kinda. but you can intall anything in any distro, just that for wifi there are some specialized  distros
<flocculant> xubuntu006: why should anyone help you crack some wifi somewhere ?
<xubuntu006> another
 * xubuntu76w slaps flocculant 
<xubuntu76w> help 2ping
<Pici> xubuntu76w: what are you trying to acheive with 2ping?
<xubuntu76w> i want to see do i have spikes of packet loss
<xubuntu006> because i want learn, i don't want make a disaster
<xubuntu006> ahaha
<xubuntu76w> xubuntu006: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/ maybe this?
<Pici> xubuntu76w: personally I prefer using mtr for this.
<xubuntu006> you have any idea of linux mint!?
<xubuntu76w> Pici: im open for suggestion, im using xubuntu lately, if i were on windows i would use dos testing there
<xubuntu006> i see it's the last version but i don't know if are good for proggramation and learn with the terminal
<Pici> !cracking
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<xubuntu006> sorry!!! guys :(
<xubuntu76w> Pici: he can discuss security of wireless networks :p
<xubuntu006> have you any idea where i can find any guide of language of terminal!?
<xubuntu76w> xubuntu006: http://linux.die.net/man/1/bash
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal has a bunch of resources
<xubuntu006> guys thanks....
<xubuntu006> you are the best!!! :)
<xubuntu76w> np xubuntu006
 * xubuntu76w slaps Pici with wet sudo
<xubuntu76w> can you read those reports
<xubuntu76w> mtr reports
<Pici> xubuntu76w: press d while its running and you can see a histogram of sorts of where in the trace you are losing packets.
<xubuntu76w> Pici: report says 100% on some, is that normal?
<Pici> xubuntu76w: sure. Some hosts block icmp pings
<xubuntu76w> testing ea.com
<xubuntu76w> im from europe
<xubuntu76w> report said 10% loss on 16 hop
<xubuntu76w> now on active testing its around 3% on same spot
<xubuntu006> any guys of italy!?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu76w> ok Pico tnx for asssting
<xubuntu76w> need to go, byee
<xubuntu006> thanks guy see you soon
<schockley> xubuntu 14.04 my KDE app menus are showing up in the task bar instead of as part of the windowed application. How do I change this?
<crucify> wireless mouse stops working when I restart the system from the terminal
<crucify> someone with this problem
<kataphero> Hello guys, needing some help. I'm new to Linux. Just clean installed Xubuntu and noticed I don't have a System Settings  option. The gear icon doesn't show up in the panel.
<kataphero> Anyone could shed a light?
<JeZxLee> no AMD proprietary display driver in 16.04 ?
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> currently incompatible with recent versions of XServer
<JeZxLee> guess I am stuck with Windows
<mrkramps> but AMDs new amdgpu driver will ship with 16.04
<Halamix2> hello again
<Halamix2> So I tried to update Nvidia drivers (364)...  http://pastebin.com/4VyanBfn
<Halamix2> And I don't know what I can do
<mrkramps> Halamix2, hybrid graphics?
<Halamix2> yup, integrated Intel+nvidia 290M
<mrkramps> Halamix2, nvidia-prime installed?
<Halamix2> yes
<WangDang_> according to this post -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33630713/cannot-install-guest-additions-on-kali-2-0 there was a change in some kernel data structure that is affecting certain compile operations.  I need to back down to a pre 3.19 kernel.  The only option I see in 15.10 is linux-image-3.4.0-4-goldfish:i386.  what does the goldfish mean?  Can I just downgrade from linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic like that and everything will be fine?
<mrkramps> nope
<WangDang_> Is there an option to get a precompiled kernel pre 3.19, then?
#xubuntu 2016-03-24
<WangDang_> i'm trying to install xubuntu 1404.  I'm at the screen to select time zone.  I've filled in where I am, but both the  back and continue buttons are staying greyed-out.  How do I get past the time zone screen?
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  Recently my menu panel Indicator Applet is dying repeatedly.  I get the prompt to Execute or Remove, if I click Excute it just pops back up immediately.  If I remove and right-click/panel/add Indicator Plugin, it works for a little while, then dies again.
<puff> When I google on this, I find a bunch of posts from 2013, but nothing recent.  I only started having this problem in the past month or so.
<xubuntu443> im trying to connected a usb but it keeps on saying failed to mount, i dont know what todo
<xubuntu21w> im trying to install a usb and it keeps saying failed to mount, i dont know what to do
<JeZxLee> has 16.04 Beta 2 been released?
<akxwi-dave> Hi Jez, yes it has  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<knome> nope.
<knome> :)
<knome> it's released for testing
<akxwi-dave> ok.. Hi Jez, Its been released for testing..  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<xubuntu90w> How to detect if i catched kernel panic?
<knome> what makes you think you did?
<xubuntu90w> System freezes and alt+sysrq commands make no effect
<knome> xubuntu90w, this page might be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks
<xubuntu90w> could it be not a kernel panic but a some kind of hangup, how do i check that?
<knome> xubuntu90w, maybe; the answer isn't one-liner though
<xubuntu01w> is there any news about xubuntu 16.04 lts beta 2 ?
<xubuntu01w> hola i see dead people
<knome> do you?
 * knome hides
<knome> the beta 2 is being worked on.
<xubuntu01w> ok thank you
<pavlushka> is there any specific channel for ubuntu translation support?
<recon_lap> hmm, got new computer, 4 week wait for 16.04 is killing me !!!
<mrkramps> recon_lap, you do not need to wait
<recon_lap> looks for time machine!!
<mrkramps> recon_lap, just install beta, run all updates and you'll get 16.04 stabel when released
<knome> mrkramps, that's not really generally the path we advise to take.
<recon_lap> well, it's a new computer, was thinking of doing that. if it goes down in flames not really a problem
<mrkramps> knome, ok, haven't said a thing then
<recon_lap> and I know beta testers are always welcome
<flocculant> recon_lap: they are :)
<recon_lap> now, should I just get a new SSD drive to put xubuntu on or try move windows 10
<flocculant> recon_lap: this milestone's not released yet - but the release notes are live
<GeekDude> Anyone game for troubleshooting a SCSI scanner with me?
<GeekDude> I have a Fujitsu m3093dg, which has two 50 pin Centronics ports on it
<GeekDude> I've managed to produces a Cn50 to D25 cable which lets me plug it into the back of my office desktop
<GeekDude> I can't seem to get my office box to recognize it however. I don't know if it's because the scanner has just gone bad, or if I have a bad SCSI ID set on it, or if it's something else entirely
<GeekDude> dmesg has to lines that seem relevant, '[   17.148570] parport_pc 00:05: reported by Plug and Play ACPI' and '[   17.149166] parport_pc 00:05: disabled'
#xubuntu 2016-03-25
<bekks> GeekDude: SCSI2 (aka 50 pin) isnt compatible downwards to a parallel port (aka 25 pin).
<bekks> GeekDude: Totally different technologies.
<GeekDude> bekks: Was hoping that wasn't the case. I'm looking into getting a PCI card for it
<GeekDude> I wonder though why such a cable was even manufactured
<bekks> GeekDude: You need to get a SCSI card with an external connector. There is SCSI2 and mini SCSI2, but there are adapters for it.
<GeekDude> I've got a C50m to HD50m (SCSI2) cable
<GeekDude> Finding the PCI card for it is looking to be the more difficult part
<bekks> Took less than 10s: http://www.amazon.com/Adaptec-SCSI-2-Adapter-1-34-3-AHA-2940UW-HP/dp/B0045JMSKM/
<GeekDude> and how many pins there?
<bekks> Count'em - SCSI2, 50 pins, mini connector.
<bekks> Err no, no mini connector.
<bekks> Investing more than 5 bucks for that old scanner is just a waste of money.
<GeekDude> Looks like 68 pins
<GeekDude> And you're probably right
<GeekDude> I do a lot of things because I can though
<GeekDude> bit of a hobby
<bekks> More like an archeologist, using ancient technologies :P
<GeekDude> I've got a CRT manufactured in the same year as that scanner. I use it as my main TV, with a rasplex pi hooked up to it
<GeekDude> I've also got a desktop hooked up to it through an s-video to coax converter box
<GeekDude> Managed to get an iMac G3 running debian, but one of the RAM sticks went bad so now it runs very, very slowly
<Unit193> Wow, good job on that.
<bekks> Did all that too - a decade ago ;)
<GeekDude> Thing is stupidly hard to netboot
<GeekDude> managed it after a few hours one long night
<GeekDude> this was ~2 years ago IIRC
<GeekDude> I chose fluxbox instead of xfce though
<ryclik_> Hey guys. I accidentally deleted my partition table on my main disk. In effort to restore it I was wondering if anyone knows where the Ubuntu default partition sizing is documented?
<ryclik_> EFI in particular
<xubuntu774> Hello?
<xubuntu774> Is anybody currently in the chat besides me?
<xubuntu82w> Hello?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu774:  hi, what's up ?
<xubuntu774> Thanks for responding. I've just installed Xubuntu as part of my Dual Boot (alongside Windows 8.1), and I've been having trouble connecting to my WiFi. The only reason I can talk to you right now is because I'm running Xubuntu through a virtual machine.
<xubuntu774> Sorry for the long post.
<well_laid_lawn> the bot has some links on that
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<well_laid_lawn> see if that link helps
<xubuntu774> Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<alexpin> hello guys, I can run alsa's Front_Center.wav perfectly but the login audio and mp3 files don't work... any ideas on what I could try? I already googled for half an hour :/
<leriaz> hey yall
<jarnos> What package handles mounting of USB devices automatically?
<flocculant> jarnos: udev I think
<jarnos> flocculant, ok, I changed it here: Bug #1333354
<ubottu> bug 1333354 in udev (Ubuntu) "switch user & usb flash drive conflict" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333354
<mitsurugi77> hello
<mitsurugi77> I'm from Spain and thanks for supporting
<mitsurugi77> I have some doubts about h264 gpu aceleration
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, doubts like it is not working?
<mitsurugi77> yes it's working but with some problems, i will try to explain the best as i can
<mitsurugi77> sorry my english is not good
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, there should be a spanish support channel
<mrkramps> i guess #ubuntu-es
<mitsurugi77> my graphic card is: ati radeon hd 4340
<mitsurugi77> xubuntu version: 15.10
<mitsurugi77> i have installed mesa drivers for use vdpau gpu aceleration
<mitsurugi77> sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<mitsurugi77> video players used: vlc and kodi
<mitsurugi77> h264 gpu aceleration works, but i have some glitches
<mitsurugi77> same in all media players i have tried
<mitsurugi77> it's dificult to explain the glitches, sometimes misframing
<mitsurugi77> i'm almost sure it could be a driver problem or configuration in driver...
<mitsurugi77> do you know what can i do?
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, libvdpau1 also installed?
<mitsurugi77> umm i'm not sure
<mitsurugi77> i have only installed mesa-vdpau-drivers
<mitsurugi77> i could try install libvdpau1
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 vdpauinfo
<mrkramps> then run vdpauinfo in terminal to check if everything's supported properly
<mitsurugi77> ok, thank you very much
<mitsurugi77> i will try it when i arrive home
<mitsurugi77> :)
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, another question is which dirver you are using
<mrkramps> free radeon or proprietary fglrx
<mitsurugi77> i only use: sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<mitsurugi77> propietary is not compatible with my old graphic card
<mitsurugi77> free i suppouse
<mrkramps> argh, that's true of course … sry
<mitsurugi77> its quite strange, because image runs fine but aleatory shows some defects
<mitsurugi77> i have been reading in archwiki: AMD Radeon HD 4000 series and newer GPUs are supported by the libvdpau-va-gl package together with the libva-xvba-driverAUR package. It uses the catalyst-utilsAUR driver for Radeon HD 5000 series and newer, and catalyst-total-hd234kAUR for Radeon HD 4000 series.
<mitsurugi77> but my linux distribution is xubuntu, so maybe this will not good
<mrkramps> vdpau for free radeon driver, xvba-va for fglrx
<mitsurugi77> yes i'm using vdpau
<mrkramps> and there are some exceptions in the HD 4000 series
<mrkramps> but HD 4340 should work
<mitsurugi77> yes it works, but not fine
<mrkramps> mitsurugi77, have you tried mplayer or mpv?
<mitsurugi77> only kodi and vlc
<mrkramps> afaik wether kodi nor vlc support hardware decoding by default
<mitsurugi77> vdpau is working because my cpu is a pentium 4
<mitsurugi77> and videos runs smooth, but sometimes show glitches
<mrkramps> it is not a question of hardware, but as far as i know vlc and kodi do not support hardware decoded video playback
<mrkramps> at least not without some additional configuration
<mitsurugi77> but they support vdpau
<mitsurugi77> vdpau gpu aceleration
<mitsurugi77> if i set on in options, is working
<mrkramps> propably my information source got a bit old then
<mitsurugi77> i will try another players also, for discard
<mitsurugi77> maybe could dissapear the problems installing libvdpau1, i will try it this night, thanks!!
<mitsurugi77> good by
<mitsurugi77> good bye
<v2528> xrandr settings not sticking with lightdm's display-setup-script
<v2528> i simply need $xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --right-of VGA-0 to be permenant
<v2528> i'm using Xubuntu
<v2528> the normal extension for multiple screen is buggy with Radeon/Mesa drivers, it offsets one of my display 3840 rather than 1920
<czeslaw> Hi ! I have a question. I don't want to see disks on my desktop but I want to see CD ROM when I put CD. If i go RclickMouse > Desktop Settings I can hide all disks but with cd rom too
<StevenR> ok. What key combo did I just hit that caused my screen to zoom in, and how do I make it go back to normal?
<krytarik> StevenR: Alt + mouse wheel.
<StevenR> yay!
 * StevenR sends krytarik a non-HTTP cookie
<StevenR> thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
#xubuntu 2016-03-26
<xubuntu32w> hi folks! i need some assistance in configuring xubuntu.
<knome> ask your question
<xubuntu32w> i accidentially deleted the thunderbird entry from the applications menu and i cannot bring it back. i tried to add a new starter but it will not accept the icon from usr/share/app-install/icons/
<xubuntu32w> is there a way to get the icon back?
<knome> how did you delete the entry?
<xubuntu32w> by entering the menu editor and clicking delete (did not want to but happened)
<knome> when you add a new launcher, and click the icon, select "browse icons" and enter "thunderbird" in the search
<xubuntu32w> ok i'll try this. brb
<xubuntu32w> when i click the icon a window 'choose an icon' pops up but there's no possibility to search.
<knome> on the top right?
<xubuntu32w> nope
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<xubuntu32w> it's a fresh install. 14.04
<knome> can you find the icon in the list then?
<xubuntu32w> under usr/share/app-install/icons there is actually a thunderbird icon (thunderbird.png). when i select it it will not be displayed in the menu and in the menu editor it's replaced by a placeholder icon.
<knome> that's not what i'm asking
<xubuntu32w> i cannot find the icon anyhere but in that folder
<knome> even in the browse icons dialog?
<xubuntu32w> yes
<xubuntu32w> btw, the launcher does work.
<bluesabre> xubuntu32w: are you using a different icon theme than the xubuntu default?
<xubuntu32w> yes that's possible. i will check. brb.
<bluesabre> xubuntu32w: in menulibre, you can copy the filename from the bottom of the window, you can open the file in an editor, and just set "Icon=thunderbird" for it to pick up from the theme
<knome> bluesabre, shouldn't the icon be always findable in the browse icons dialog?
<knome> i mean isn't there always a fallback for that anyway
<bluesabre> knome: yes, it should
<bluesabre> but since its not...
<bluesabre> :D
<xubuntu32w> when i select the launcher in menulibe the bottom says: "/home/*****/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made-4.desktop". am i supposed to edit that file?
<bluesabre> xubuntu32w: you can open that file in a text editor (mousepad) and find the line that starts with Icon=
<xubuntu32w> yes, it works. thank you very much!
<xubuntu32w> sorry for my bothering you but i'm quite new to linux.
<bluesabre> xubuntu32w: no problem, glad we were able to help
<xubuntu32w> thanks again. have a good night/day (wherever you are) and see you next time. ;-)
<ARandomScientist> Is it possible to password lock a single file? I have and use VeraCrypt, but in this case I don't need a robust encrypted file container.
<mrkramps> ARandomScientist, have a look at GnuPG or ccrypt
<ARandomScientist> I will. Thanks.
<ARandomScientist> mrkramps | ccrypt was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.
<mrkramps> :)
<greenbug> I'm having issues with x11vnc and XFCE's lock screen, anyone have any experience with X sessions and displays?
<nikolam> I have an user account that can not log in , just can do switching and shutdow.restart and not using default xfce/xubuntu menu button
<nikolam> other account does it all well, so it is interesting to catch what does such behaviour (non-sudoer)
<nikolam> feel free to propose catching event when it fails to logoff
<nikolam> Received error while trying to log out
<nikolam> Session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown
<recon_lap> well, the install of the xubuntu beta 16.04 went well, just 2 issues so far :)
<nikolam> was it update from 14.04LTS or fresh install
<recon_lap> fresh install
<nikolam> update is aldo important to test, since it is LTS. I think using Btrfs could help there, since it has snapshots, so one can get back and do update again
<recon_lap> I tend to avoid updates, just reinstall an LTS every 2 years, had a new computer and could not wait for the proper release so installed the beta. would not do an update on my main computer.
<recon_lap> also , the web is unstable on my main machine atm, firefox and tunderbird crash all the time
<recon_lap> so going to do a full re-install anyway.
<recon_lap> had to switch to using opera because for some reason it does not crash
<mrkramps> firefox crashing is not unusual
<recon_lap> crashing now and then ok, but nearly every session with firefox ends with a crash for me.
<mrkramps> recon_lap, potentially an addon?
<recon_lap> probably, but thunderbird mail crashes the same way
<mrkramps> that's less usual
<recon_lap> so probably some html loaded module
<mrkramps> you could try using a new profile
<recon_lap> I'll have a new LTS installed in about 5 weeks, think I'll live with it till then.
<recon_lap> opera does not crash and works for most things I want without any crashes
<mrkramps> yeah ok, was just mentioning this because reinstalling the whole system generally does not solve issues with specific applications
<recon_lap> mrkramps: I'm guessing it's some media codex thats installed. but if it comes back a new profile will not be a help anyway.
<mrkramps> true
<recon_lap> if it comes back I might compile a debug version of FF and try back trace it
<mrkramps> a good idea
<mrkramps> or maybe try the ESR version then
<mrkramps> or Pale Moon :)
<mrkramps> recon_lap, btw. do you use html view for mails in thunderbird?
<recon_lap> mrkramps: probably, never really mess with the default e-mail settings, it's email :)
<mrkramps> ok, might be a rendering issue then … i never experienced issues with thunderbird, but i am using plain text view only
<Ravi> hi
<Ravi> I have two OS in my PC
<Ravi> Windows XP and xubuntu 14.04.01 LTS
<Ravi> While booting sometimes it goes to grub rescue mode
<Ravi> some times i choose Xubunut from the OS option and throws error "gave up waiting for root device"
<Ravi> Now I have Xubunt 14.04 live usb stick
<Ravi> can you help me...?
<Ravi> in my live session, my internal hdd partition are not showing up
<Ravi> blikd command shows 1 to 9 partitions
<Ravi> but in file manager it is not listed
<Ravi> how to get grub?
<Ravi> i used the command sudo grub-update
<Ravi> it is showing grub not found
<Ravi> can anyone help?
<recon_lap> Ravi: those seem totaly unrelated questions.
<Ravi> is it unrelated to xubunut?
<recon_lap> no, one is about accessing hdd's, the other is about repairing your boot loader
<recon_lap> Ravi: I take it fixing the boot loader is the main issue
<Ravi> ok
<nikolam> recon_lap, you should have updated installs because of security updates that come to Ubuntu during LTS release life time. That is what actually people pay for in support contracts for some Linux distros..
<recon_lap> Ravi: first, was the boot loader working before? and if so , do you have any idea what might have broken it?
<recon_lap> nikolam: not sure what you are driving at there.
<Ravi> I just restarted my PC to boot with Windows XP
<nikolam> "<recon_lap> I tend to avoid updates, just reinstall an LTS every 2 years,"
<nikolam> one should_ update
<recon_lap> Ravi: and now you cant boot xubuntu?
<Ravi> after booting with XP, it was very very slow
<Ravi> so I shut down it forcely
<Ravi> after that I am not able to boot both OS
<recon_lap> nikolam: I should have said I avoid upgrading from one LTS to the next due to unreliable upgrades
<recon_lap> nikolam: of course I iinstall updates :)
<nikolam> recon_lap, that is understandable. That is why testing upgrade should make them more reliable :)
<nikolam> if update form one LTS to another isn't smooth, it's a bug.
<recon_lap> Ravi: thats odd, normally grub only gets corrupted when you install windows after ubuntu.
<Ravi> my bad luck.. :-(
<Ravi> how do i rescue my boot loader?
<recon_lap> Ravi: not really, that means there is lots of guides on how to repair it
<Ravi> I checked, it says to boot with live CD, and then update grub
<recon_lap> Ravi: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ravi> if I use the command grub update, it says grub not found
<recon_lap> nikolam: on a side note, I like having a clean install every 2 years, resets all the questionable changes I make over time :)
<nikolam> recon_lap, well, that is understandable. But also many businesses would rely on update, to avoid additional costs or problems in setting up servers
<Ravi> ok i will check and let you know
<nikolam> Someone would say that they could have actually less problems with fresh install, too..
<nikolam> But just updating is tempting.
<recon_lap> nikolam: well, I would not be screwing with a business like I do with my personal computer
<nikolam> well yes, that's why we use personal computers to test installing and rtesting and thank you on that, recon_lap :P
<flocculant> all the talk of lts to lts upgrading at the moment is moot - the upgrade via update-manager is broken - as detailed in both our and the main ubuntu release notes
<recon_lap> flocculant: so no change from 2006 when I started using ubuntu :)
<flocculant> recon_lap: well - if in 2006 it hung halfway through then no, but testing 15.10 to 16.04 is fine - huge changes between 14.04 and 16.04
<recon_lap> well, better get to installing stuff onto this new computer :)
<flocculant> :)
<recon_lap> must say, the new install boots blindly fast on new rig !!
<flocculant> I know when I tested on wednesday on hardware to ssd I didn't see all of the slideshow
<recon_lap> about 15sec from power button to desktop
<flocculant> :)
<GeekDude> My desktop is being a bit too overenthusiastic about sharing its printers. I've disabled printer sharing everywhere I can find, and still can't get it to stop advertising the single printer it knows that isn't even hooked up.
<recon_lap> GeekDude: dont know, I assume you told it not to share printers in settings->printers->server->settings
<GeekDude> recon_lap: yeah
<GeekDude> It's not a big deal, since I'm going to be wiping this machine in a few days anyways. I'm just confused
<recon_lap> GeekDude: maybe samba or something else is sharing the printer as well. dont really know as it's not something I've had to deal with.
<GeekDude> It could be samba, as I didn't try messing with it too much. I suppose I could try removing it's $printer share
<nikolam> update form lts to lts is a must, because that's whole point of being able to update.
<nikolam> got to go :P
<GeekDude> recon_lap: didn't seem to help. I removed the share and commented out all the printer related configuration in smb.conf
<GeekDude> I wonder what would happen if I uninstalled cups
<recon_lap3> lol, getting reminded of all the little tweaks I had to do, first annoying one is the none functional screen brightness control!!
<greenbug> Does anyone have any experience with X sessions/displays? I'm trying to fix an issue with x11vnc and xfce's lock screen.
<Orioa> hmm
<max12345> hello, I just installed redshift, is there something I can do to xfce to have it change the color of the window frames depnding on daytime?
<recon_lap3> max12345: thats what redshift does. did you start it up?
<marko94> Hi all, how to get always latest kernel and updates for xubuntu ?
<mrkramps> marko94, run updates regularly
<marko94> ok, thanks.. Right now I installed Xubuntu , great distro :)
<mrkramps> glad to hear :)
<marko94> any good tips ,tweaks etc ? :D
<mrkramps> marko94, check out http://www.xfce.org for docs/wiki about your desktop environment
<marko94> great :)
<mrkramps> as well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com to get into the basics
<knome> mrkramps, hm?
<knome> mrkramps, how does the ubuntu wiki help with xubuntu basics?
<mrkramps> knome, did i say something wrong again :\
<knome> marko94, the documentation is shipped with each release, or you can read it at http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<mrkramps> ah sry, i was actually not thinking of xubuntu basics, but the linux basics in general
<knome> the ubuntu wiki doesn't try to do that either
<marko94> I know about linux basics :P
<marko94> before I was on manjaro xfce :)
<mrkramps> well … have fun then :}
<marko94> Thanks :) btw how it is Xubuntu ?
<mrkramps> marko94, why this name?
<marko94> my nick ?
<mrkramps> maybe i just read your question wrong "how it is Xubuntu?"
<marko94> oh maybe.. it is late and ..never mind.. I mean how Xubuntu is ?xD
<mrkramps> it works :)
<marko94> hehe
<mrkramps> served me well for about 10 years now
<marko94> oh great :) only linux or dualboot with windows ?
<mrkramps> linux only … but i guess we're getting offtopic now as this channel is for support only
<marko94> sorry :)
<marko94> Xubuntu Xenial has lts right ?
<mrkramps> will have, but yeah
<marko94> ok
<mrkramps> beofre i say something wrong i would have to check for how many years
<knome> 3 years
<marko94> End Of Life	2021-04 by distroWatch
<marko94> awesome
<knome> it's wrong
<knome> xubuntu LTS releases are supported for 3 years only
<knome> the ubuntu core is supported for 5 years though
<marko94> core - developer version ?
<knome> no, the common ubuntu packages in xubuntu
<marko94> ok, thx guys. Good nights :)
<mrkramps> good night
#xubuntu 2016-03-27
<max12345> hello, is there a tool to edit xfce themes where I don't have to manually edit the config files with color codes?
<recon_lap1> bloody windows 10, first chance it got it "fixed" my xubuntu boot record!!!
<xubuntu84w> how can i change the resolution of my destop
<recon_lap> damn it, losing the will to live, damn you EFI
<GeekDude> Quick question regarding fstab. Why is the value for umask opposite of what you might put into chmod? Any reason other than that's just the way it is?
<GeekDude> I'm mounting an ntfs drive and it threw me for a minute. Permissions 770 is what I wanted, but I needed to put 007
<recon_lap3> GeekDude: never even noticed that :)
<larry5> what app allows to change keyboard letters/languages?
<tracker7> Hi there
<tracker7> Desperately need help over here
<mrkramps> ask your question, tracker7
<tracker7> My linux kernel(?) freezes when im using discrete video on a hybrid notebook
<tracker7> tried 14.04 15.10 16.04 with 4.2 4.4 4.5 kernels
<tracker7> fglrx\foss driver
<tracker7> netconsole kdump doesn't make any records
<tracker7> got no idea what to try next
<mrkramps> the exact models of your graphic cards?
<tracker7> AMD Radeon HD6650m
<tracker7> pre-GCN and pre-SI
<mrkramps> tracker7, and?
<tracker7> got no idea what to do next
<tracker7> i can't get any logs from freeze
<mrkramps> tracker7, hybrid in terms of "convertible"?
<tracker7> hybrid in terms i got intel integrated videocard and discrete
<mrkramps> ok, and the device freezen when you switch to intel or to amd?
<tracker7> to amd
<tracker7> on integrated intel - everything is ok, but perfomance
<mrkramps> tracker7, and you have testet fglrx with 16.04 beta?
<tracker7> nope
<tracker7> only foss driver
<j09> Hey guys, I've just done a clean install of 15.10 and I've installed dropbox from the repos, however the icon isn't displaying properly in the system tray, it just looks like an error icon, even when I change icon themes. Is there a way to fix this?
<mrkramps> ok, and system freezes with free radeon driver as well?
<tracker7> yes
<flocculant> mrkramps: just so you're aware - there's no fglrx apparently in 16.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<mrkramps> flocculant, i know … that's why i was asking
<flocculant> aah ok :)
<j09> actually on closer examination the dropbox menu doesn't show when i click on it wither
<mrkramps> j09, https://askubuntu.com/questions/732967/dropbox-icon-is-not-working-xubuntu-14-04-lts-64
<mrkramps> tracker7, there should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old showing logs from the former session
<mrkramps> tracker7, have you tried free driver in 14.04 and 15.10 as well?
<j09> Thanks mrkramps . Not sure why that one didn't come up in my search, but it's fixed the problem. Thank you very much, your help is much appreciated.
<mrkramps> yay \o/
<tracker7> mrkramps, yes. I've tried foss\fglrx on all setups, but 16.04
<tracker7> mrkramps, in "old" logs there is nothing uncommon, just switching between resolutions in last messages
<mrkramps> hell, that's quite a complex topic
<tracker7> that's the most annoying part
<tracker7> nor netconsole, nor kdump doesn't make any record of this
<tracker7> so i can't even make a bug report to anybody
<xubuntu28w2> Sorry if I'm interrupting something, but does anybody know how to activate wireless networking on Xubuntu 14.04. I've went to the official documentation, but I can't install the ndisgtk package as I don't have internet, and moreover, whenever I try to find the state of my windows driver, it doesn't give back the enabled/disabled feedback.
<tracker7> You could try to use android device and share connection through usb and install neccesary wi-fi driver
<mrkramps> xubuntu28w2, exact wi-fi device?
<larry5> is there a way to customize a keyboard layout (change some key assignments in an existing layout) either in Keyboard or with another app?
<mrkramps> larry5, read about xmodmap
<mrkramps> tracker7, how did you try switching with free radeon driver?
<larry5> mrkramps: is xmodmap a "replacement" for keyboard?
<tracker7> DRI_PRIME
<xubuntu28w2> Ahh, sorry, the windows driver in question is a Broadcast BCM43142 Wireless Network Adapter.
<knome> larry5, you can change certain keypresses to send a different signal to the system with xmodmap
<larry5> knome: so xmodmap is more of an add on rather than a replacement for Keyboard?
<knome> i wouldn't put it that way, but if you want to use that analogy, yes.
<larry5> knome: if I understand the situation correctly, I need: Keyboard - to change base layouts; Pannel keyboard plugin - to dislplay what layout is in use; Onboard - to visualize the layout and xmodmap to do custom changes? Is there a less convoluted way were all of this functionality is present in one app?
<mrkramps> xubuntu28w2, you'll need broadcom's STA-driver für this wifi device
<knome> larry5, xmodmap changes the keybindings for all layouts, it overrides all layouts you are using
<mrkramps> xubuntu28w2, should be available in Settings → Additional Drivers
<knome> larry5, if you need to edit individual layouts, then i'd suggest digging into the keyboard layout documentation
<larry5> knome: so if I want to create/save customized layouts (and later switch between them), xmodmap is not the way?
<knome> you are correct
<mrkramps> xubuntu28w2, if ethernet is not available you can download the required package at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/bcmwl-kernel-source
<larry5> knome: so is there an app that would have all the required functionality in one package?
<knome> larry5, no.
<knome> larry5, as i said, if you want to edit individual layouts, then you will want to dig into the layout documentation
<larry5> knome: where would I find this documentation (I couldn't find a way to do layout editing within Keyboard)?
<knome> larry5, http://www.x.org/wiki/XKB/ would likely be one of the starting points
<knome> larry5, note that this isn't exactly a beginner task, or something you would like to do by opening a GUI, saving and exiting
<larry5> knome: this task is sure easier in the win world...
<knome> likely so
<larry5> it almost sounds like I should stop being a perfectionist and just except an existing layout rather than beat my head against a wall for a week trying to make it happen
<knome> maybe, depending on the level of customization you actually need
<larry5> I just wanted to change a few letters around in one of the existing layouts...
<larry5> in any case, thank you for feedback in this quest :)
<knome> if you don't use that layout often, you could technically run the layou change in a script and load an xmodmap config when it's enabled; then on disable, just run an empty config
<larry5> it's basically a change for a keyboard in another language; would rather not have to remember two diff layouts depending on weather I am using a Win or Unix computer
<larry5> sounds like I should read up on xmodmap to be sure
<larry5> btw, what does "Compose key" do in Keyboard?
<mrkramps> larry5, ç
<mrkramps> can be used to "compose" characters
<mrkramps> ç = compose + c + ,
<larry5> mrkramps: I can't seem to figure out how it works...
<mrkramps> do not press those keys all together but one after the other
<larry5> sorry, perhaps this isn't my finest hour but I am still not getting it...
<larry5> could you walk me through an example of key reassignment?
<knome> the composer doesn't reassign keys
<knome> it's a way to "compose" or "build up" characters you don't naturally have in your keyboard
<larry5> ok, but then, once created they still have to be assigned to some key to be typed, right?
<mrkramps> nope
<larry5> I am ready to learn :)
<mrkramps> this is a special function key
<larry5> please go on
<knome> once you compose a character.... then you can compose it again with the same key combination
<knome> nothing gets saved
<larry5> oh
<larry5> to create a character, don't you need to draw a bitmap image of it?
<knome> no, just a key sequence.
<mrkramps> no, to type it
<mrkramps> larry5, do you have assigned a Compose Key in Keyboard Settings?
<j09> Hey guys. I always dread this issues when moving to a new distro, but I'm not able to get the icons to show in Kdenlive. I'm in 15.10, have update to Kdenlive's latest repo, installed the ocygen icon theme and the plasmas-framework, and still nothing. Any help guys, and why has this not been fixed yet?
<larry5> mrkramps: yes
<mrkramps> larry5, which key?
<larry5> mrkramps: Right win
<mrkramps> send us a rwin + c + ,
<mrkramps> press rwin, then c, then ,
<mrkramps> right here in the input field of your IRC client
<larry5> nothing happend
<knome> j09, you said you installed the oxygen icon theme, did you enable it?
<j09> j09 i haven't had to when I was using Manjaro, but if I need to now, I haven't. How would I do that? There's no error calling for it in the console.
<knome> j09, settings manager -> appearance -> icons
<larry5> mrkramps: ç
<larry5> success!
<j09> knome That changes it for my XFCE desktop.
<knome> j09, yes
<mrkramps> larry5 \o/
<knome> j09, if the icon theme for xubuntu or any fallback doesn't have the icons kdenlive are requesting, there is no way to figure out where they would be
<j09> knome That's not my issue. I'm trying to get Kdenlive to work properly, it's not displaying any of its in-app icons.
<knome> j09, if it has an in-app icon setting dialog, then use that
<mrkramps> j09, run qtconfig-qt4
<larry5> mrkramps: but it doesn't seem to work for any combination of characters
<knome> larry5, of course, you can't combine *everything* with each other...
<mrkramps> larry5, there are just certain combinations supported
<mrkramps> for characters which really exist ;)
<larry5> is there a list of these combinations I could view?
<mrkramps> j09, should have a menu entry called "Qt4 Settings"
<mrkramps> larry5, http://tstarling.com/stuff/ComposeKeys.html
<mrkramps> ¶
<j09> mrkramps what should have a menu?
<larry5> § ¶ I feel I am getting smarter by the minute! many thanks - I finaly got it (better late than never...) :)
<j09> This is a bug that's been around for over 2 years. I don't know why it's still so difficult to deal with.
<j09> This has really been quite a buggy release. I've been installing it today and I've had to dip in to the console more than a few times.
<mrkramps> j09, here's a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03xtVqTJmy8
<mrkramps> with super terrible music
<j09> mrkramps most of those packages in the video aren't on 15.10 Kde have changed their names by the looks of it, which is probably why there's so many guides out there that don't work. I've spend half the day installing packages i don't need. I'll give it a go
<knome> j09, for more insight on kde stuff, you might want to ask #kubuntu
<knome> (kde (app) integration isn't one of the main focuses of the xubuntu team)
<j09> knome they'll tell me to ask here.
<larry5> mrkramps: I saw that Input Method (im-config) is installed on my system; is that of any use for my key reassignment purposes (the letter set of interest to me is Cyrilic)?
<knome> j09, if you change your xfce desktop icon theme, do the icons work in kdenlive then?
<j09> knome No
<mrkramps> larry5, yes i think so
<j09> the trouble is not video ediror comes close to kdenlive in terms of quality
<mrkramps> but i have to admit i do not know much about input methods at all
<larry5> mrkramps: in the usc the description only mentions Japanese, Chinese and Korean
<knome> larry5, if you are using the default terminal app, open that and right-click and you will see a context menu called "input methods"
<larry5> knome: interesting! does that only work in terminal? because the keymap used there partially solves my problem (ie: key assignment is different than is currently chosen in Keyboard)
<knome> larry5, it should work on most (GTK) text input, afaik
<knome> larry5, but for example firefox.. nope.
<mrkramps> hihihi
<mrkramps> mousepad not either, bu leafpad works
<larry5> don't see it working in either Mousepad or KVIrc
<knome> there you go then :)
<larry5> too bad, happyness was so close :)
<mrkramps> larry5, you could also setup a second keyboard layout
<mrkramps> and use the panel plugin to switch between those
<larry5> I did that but was hoping for some further customization
<mrkramps> knome, still issues with ibus on xubuntu?
<knome> mrkramps, no; it's not shipped :P
<mrkramps> =D
<larry5> so, no other great apps come to mind that can do what I want just through GUI?
<mrkramps> scim or uim
<larry5> does that stand for anything?
<mrkramps> smart common input method and universial input method
<bazhang> ibus
<knome> bazhang, youbus
<larry5> mrkramps: scim or uim are not in usc, google I guess...
<mrkramps> larry5, USC sucks … install Synaptic Package Manager
<mrkramps> sry, but …
<mrkramps> it sucks :\
<larry5> mrkramps: how is that better?
<mrkramps> synaptic is not just a software center but a package manager
<mrkramps> and there you'll find way more available packages than in usc
<larry5> so better selection... will all of it run on Xubuntu?
<knome> the ubuntu software center mainly shows GUI packages, so it's better suited in some situations
<knome> generally everything in the repositories *should* work with xubuntu and any flavor
<larry5> so Synaptic Package Manager is concidered a reliable repository?
<knome> it's a package manager; it uses the exact same repositories as the ubuntu software center, just displays the information differently
<larry5> apart from larger selection, how is this package manager going to make my instalations easier compared to usc?
<knome> i didn't say it would be easier; mrkramps said he thinks it's better - probably because he thinks it's best to have everything visible in the GUI
<larry5> so the main advantage is seeing everything in one place?
<knome> well, it's your decision to make if it's an advantage or not
<mrkramps> larry5, give it a try … if you do not like synpatic, uninstall it
<larry5> I'll look into it
<larry5> in the mean time, just typed in "keyboard" into usc and got a bunch of hits on configuring and layout viewers; all no good?
<knome> i don't have enough insight to say anything
<knome> i wouldn't keep my hopes high though...
<larry5> too many things to install to try out...
<knome> i quickly did a search myself and i believe they are just different GUI's for configuring the same thing
<larry5> I wonder why the functionality I seek is not more readily available, you think it's harder to implement?
<mrkramps> actually, it is readily avaiable with different frameworks for input methods
<mrkramps> but there are not so many people using is, i guess
<larry5> mrkramps: so will I definately be able to do character reassignments with scim or uim?
<knome> scim/uim aren't character replacement libraries, they are whole frameworks for different input methods
<larry5> sorry, back in 20min
<knome> they might do the thing you want to achieve though (but i can't say for certain because i don't know how they actually work)
<mrkramps> neither me :S
#xubuntu 2017-03-20
<xubuntu60w> @CrazyLikeAFox I turned of the file indexing let me see if i can find my notes on that.
<xubuntu60w> Here is what I put down in my notes: Go into "Session and startup" and disable "Tracker ... (anything)"
<xubuntu60w> If you google some of the programs in there "tracker blaa bla..." people talk about how you can turn them off in terminal. I never did that. You can also take the programs and then go to semantic and remove them that way. I did with some that did not have any programs that I wanted. Albeit I can not remember what ones.
<xubuntu60w> Removing the trash can on the desktop is easy or are u wanting to remove the whole thing?
<Cyberdrake> It seems my FN keys work fine in Ubuntu but won't work in Xubuntu.
<Cyberdrake> Anyone have a solution? 16.04 LTS 64 bit.
<moetunes> Cyberdrake:  you might need a boot option for the kernel
<stan_man_can> Hey all. I have 4 monitors; 3 across with 1 above the middle
<stan_man_can> anytime I try to tweak the display’s so that the vertical access is different it totally bugs out and crashes everything
<xubuntu85w> Is there another bootloader for Xubuntu than Grub2?
<pmjdebruijn> why do you ask?
<pmjdebruijn> grub2 is the default bootloader that's fully supported
<pmjdebruijn> any other linux compatible bootable should work, but it will be your responsibility to maintain it
<pmjdebruijn> as new kernels etc, use scripts to add it to grub
<pmjdebruijn> which maybe or may not with other bootloaders
<xubuntu85w> I ask this because a clean installation of Xubuntu fails at the moment that grub2 is installing
<pmjdebruijn> 16.04?
<pmjdebruijn> anything special about your situation?
<pmjdebruijn> what error are you getting exactly?
<pmjdebruijn> 16.04.1 I meant?
<xubuntu85w> Ys, 16.04 but also 16.10
<pmjdebruijn> are you multibooting?
<pmjdebruijn> is there anything weird in your partition that might confuse it?
<xubuntu85w> no, this new laptop (Acer) is totally clean
<pmjdebruijn> did you manually partition?
<xubuntu85w> no
<xubuntu85w> perhaps it is the combination with an UEFI installation
<pmjdebruijn> possibly
<pmjdebruijn> can you set the UEFI to support CSM?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu85w: are you sure it has a 64-bit UEFI? (some low cost laptops/tablets have 32-bit UEFI, which I'm not sure is supported)
<xubuntu85w> I think I can set the UEFI to support CSM
<pmjdebruijn> again, what's the exact error GRUB is throwing?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu85w: then a workaround might to be setup the UEFI to do Legacy mode (CSM)
<pmjdebruijn> if you do Ctrl+Alt+Fx during the install (when grub fails) you might be able to see some extra info on one of your screens
<xubuntu85w> The message is then: "installation of grub fails (as superuser) Installation of the packet 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' in /target/ fails"
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu85w: how large is the drive in that laptop?
<xubuntu85w> I'll try Ctr+Alt+Fx. The drive is a SSD of 128 GB
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target
<pmjdebruijn> that uefi partition might be missing
<pmjdebruijn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<pmjdebruijn> it surprises me that the installer doesn't handle that transparently
<pmjdebruijn> I don't recall having to do this myself
<pmjdebruijn> with 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> although I did do manually partitioning
 * pmjdebruijn wonders if he thought about that when doing it himself
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, a boot option for the kernel?
<moetunes> Cyberdrake:  yep, like "acpi_backlight=vendor" or similar added to the grub kernel line.
<moetunes> what you'll need will depend on your hardware specifics
<moetunes> as an example   http://askubuntu.com/questions/489247/14-04-asus-g56jr-fn-brightness-control/562477#562477
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, cool, ill try that out. i'm trying to get the pause, stop and previous keys to work with spotify. backlight key works fine. it's only the media keys that won't work
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, and just with spotify. on regular Ubuntu, spotify and the media keys work perfectly fine
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, my media keys are fn + del, stuff like that
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, so if the keyboard is working fine everywhere except Spotify on only xubuntu, it's got to be a package or something, at least imho, because it works everywhere else
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, Ubuntu must have some sort of package, config file or setting that isn't on Xubuntu, is my guess
<Cyberdrake> moetunes, but I'll try your solution too, hopefully it works
#xubuntu 2017-03-21
<xubuntu49w> Hi, how do I get the mirror download? I don't understand what to do after I click it
<tsglove> xubuntu49w ping
<knome> ?
<xubuntu90w> no arranca normal mi sistema me pide systemctl default
<slickymaster> !es | xubuntu90w
<ubottu> xubuntu90w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2017-03-22
<xubuntu32i> hahah i know chanserv
<xubuntu32i> dang
<xubuntu32i> fedora was a mistake
 * ssarah says hi
<knome> hello
<akxwi-dave> yo!
<ngomes> hello
<ngomes> can anyone tell me where the wallpapers for xubuntu 16.04 are located ?
<Unit193> dpkg -L xubuntu-wallpapers → /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<ngomes> thanks
<xubuntu82wDan> Help please! Installed 16.04 on a MSI Cubi N3050 box and unable to get HDMI to work. Display app can only detect DP1. VGA only.
<xubuntu82wDan> Anyone have any ideas please. Purge intel drivers? I want to force HDMI1 to turn on. Thanks Dan
<xubuntu65i> Install works fine but on reboot screen just gos to multy color snow/static. Radon R5 Kivardy on board as best as I can tell. 14.02 worked out of box but it is not on download page.
<xubuntu65i> Got redhat running out of box ... nevermind.
<xubuntu82wDan> any experts in the house? still waiting for advice. hdmi refuses to work - thanks Dan
<xubuntu82wDan> i've got to run, will come back here again tomorrow if the problem persists
#xubuntu 2017-03-23
<xubuntu72w> Hello?
<xubuntu72w> Well I'm not sure if anyone is around but,
<xubuntu72w> I've got an old laptop with the latest version of xubuntu on it, it's a HP pavilion dv4-1125nr
<xubuntu72w> On the fresh install everything was working just perfectly. Now, the screen is completely fine unless it is open at a 30ish degree angle
<xubuntu72w> I've tried upgrading the kernel, which was suggested on a forum, but that didn't do any good
<xubuntu72w> I know one site said to just look in the settings for "light locker settings"
<xubuntu72w> There is absolutely no light locker setting thing in my settings manager
<xubuntu72w> I said completely fine in an earlier statement
<xubuntu72w> I meant completely dim
<xubuntu72w> You can't see anything
<xubuntu61w> not sure if anyone sees this but,
<EightSix> hello
<EightSix> I was wondering if anyone has expenice with running 16.10 on an apollo lake cpu?
<xubuntu46i> Hii
<xubuntu46i> Oi
<xubuntu46i> Alguém me ajuda
<xubuntu46i> ...........
<xubuntu46i> :??
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu46i> #ubuntu-br
<xubuntu01i> bonjour
<Jef91> Can I create a hotkey in xfce for side snapping / maximize window? If so where?
<Jef91> I have three monitors and want to be able to easily have a window fill half of the center monitor
<xubuntu10i> []
<GridCube> Jef91: alt-f8/9
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> f5 and f6
<GridCube> http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<GridCube> mmm don't know how you could make it snap to a side without using wmctrl
<Jef91> GridCube, how would I do that?
<Jef91> basically just want to emulate how windows works with superkey+left / right arrow
<GridCube> no idea, sorry
<GridCube> Jef91: i don't know if this still works, its 7 years old http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux
<GridCube> don't think that compiz manager is still around
<GridCube> Jef91: you also have this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19X0gng_-qk which is also pretty old, but not as old
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> oh boy, now i feel silly Jef91 P: xfce has tiling options already built in
<Jef91> GridCube, neat, where are they? Still learning my way around.
<GridCube> Jef91: go to window manager settings then to keyboard and look for tiling
<GridCube> you can make it snap to the top to the bottom to each side and to each corner
<Jef91> GridCube, ahh awesome!
<Jef91> It is kind of confusing that isn't listed with the other keybindings
<Jef91> under keyboard
<Jef91> but I have what I want now
<Jef91> perfect
<GridCube> :P
<neutrinora> hello
<yon2> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop with a 4k screen. how do i get it so that it doesn't look terrible (tiny window borders, small fonts, etc)
<Jef91> Is there any way to add "move to monitor" to the right click menu on the title bar of windows in XFCE? Kind of like how you can right click to move to other work spaces on the same monitor.
#xubuntu 2017-03-24
<lerner> what command/program do I need to edit subtitles? a regular .srt file, in the middle of the movie subtitles are no longer syncronized.
<digbychicken> lerner: Gaupol is good for srt files, but I haven't used it in forever.
<lerner> thx digbychicken , do you have any idea how to add 4 seconds to each subtitle, but just from minute 57:23?
<digbychicken> lerner: There's a shift command in one of the drop down menus that should do the trick...I'm seeing if I can find a video that might remind me
<digbychicken> No luck...
<devilray> lerner:  Shift (under tools menu) works to shift everything down. You'll need to load the video to get it right.
<lerner> o thanks
<lerner> to both of you
<Natharn> Hello
<Natharn> I want to install xubuntu on my computer, but so far I've been rather unsuccesful. Anyone around that could help me?
<Natharn> I want to make a dual boot, I already have windows installed on this pc.
<Natharn> I have an unformatted partition on my harddrive where I want to install it. Do I need to partition this before I install linux?
<Natharn> Furthermore, I have installed the newest 64bit xubuntu install iso file on an usb stick  using the rufus program
<Natharn> When I boot from the usb, I get into the menu where I can choose run/install/checkdrive etc
<Natharn> Whatever my choice is, at some point my screen just turns of, as if there is no active feed from the pc and the pc is stuck.
<Natharn> Any idea?
<devilray> Natharn:  How much time passes?  Sometimes running the live disk from USB or CD takes awhile to boot up.
<Natharn> I see
<Natharn> I could wait a while
<Natharn> Do you know if I have to format the disk partition I want to install it on?
<devilray> Does the computer have a CD drive?  Did you try a CD?
<Natharn> I have no cd drive no
<devilray> ok
<devilray> Not necessarily.  The Xubuntu install program will give you the option to install Xubuntu "alongside" your windows partition.
<Natharn> Ah, that is great
<Natharn> I already reserved a partition, its just not formatted
<devilray> If you say yes, it will create it's own partition.
<Natharn> I will try and leave it on for a bit - see what happens
<devilray> ok
<devilray> I'll be out of pocket for awhile, but post your results here.  Others here can help.
<Natharn> I will do my best, thanks!
#xubuntu 2017-03-25
<xubuntu42w> Hello can you help me to solve a bug in xubuntu 16.04? in the boot appear atom helper and clean xxx  bloks xxx, the xxx are number.... the problem may be are the driver of the Intel Graphic
<knome> what's the bug?
<xubuntu42w> I found this for lubuntu but it's the same in xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1575460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Critical,Fix released]
<xubuntu42w> Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install
<xubuntu42w> I tryed # sudo apt-get update # sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel    but doesn't work
<Karunakar> hello
<Karunakar> I want to install wine in xubuntu, can you please tell me what's the procedure to install it.
<xubuntu22i> my office has 8 boxes all between 1 and 2 years old that I have owned from new.  verying graphics in each. Fail on instal on 6 out of 8. What a 4 day gong show. RedHat on all now. Goodby to the asshat group for the last time.
<knome> thank you sir.
#xubuntu 2017-03-26
<jnpr> rhythmbox has stopped using the top-corner notifications, and started giving popup windows
<jnpr> how or where do i start to try to fix this?
<jnpr> like, when a song changes, a little warning window pops up
<jnpr> i have no idea how this happened.
<jnpr> i've poked in rhythm box settings, but doesn't seem like there's anything there
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> i heard that the ubuntu installer for the next version was getting rid of the swap partition for a swap file
<redblade7> is that true, and will xubuntu do the same?
<xon00> ?
<BadGuyAlex> hello
<BadGuyAlex> checking out xubuntu and configuring IRC account in Pidgin. There's irc.ubuntu.com given by default (wow, ubuntu has its own IRC server!)
<BadGuyAlex> and guess what? irc.ubuntu.com is the same as chat.freenode.net, except the certificate is not valid.
<xubuntu07w> hi?
<xubuntu07w> I need help
<bekks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu07w> when i try to install xubuntu it says that it couldn't install grub
<xubuntu70w> Hi. Can I copy the xubuntu ISO to a NTFS partition and boot from there? AFAIR KNOPPIX had / has such an option...
<xubuntu07w> i have installed xubuntu and the wifi doesn't work, it doesn't appear any aditional driver and i tried to rfkill unlock all.
<xangua> You mean it doesn't appear after suspend? Or doesn't work at all
#xubuntu 2018-03-19
<donofrio> What do you good folks think? "Using Ubuntu on Windows is safer than Ubuntu on Linux." - Page 46​ - http://www.alex-ionescu.com/publications/BlueHat/bluehat2016.pdf
<donofrio> in reagrds to WSL
<sima> donofrio, you can also use Linux binaries on Joyent's Triton cloud (SmartOS) on illumos. And on FreeBSD. And where else.
<sima> "Safety" is not bought by weight on market, actually, Safety is a product of many choosing and decisions and operative things one does in setting things up including procedures. And using "MS Windows" in any way, since it's inception as a proprietary product is not safe for a company in the first place.
<sima> There are examples, where using proprietary platform and depending on their updates (that bring various bugs) actually can be a show-stopper and hurt companies. They are actually black-box products. I for example waited for 6 months or so , for (advertised!) NFS mount support in Win10Pro to start actually working and I think even today it has problems. For free software OS, it allows you to compile your own fixed thing and use it in
<sima> meantime..
<sima> No to mention, it allows you to grow in abilities, learn and be independent (and provide better support for others) then just using some proprietary black-box.
<sima> Not saying, that paying support should not be done, but as a contrast to "licensing" without support, and paying actual support for actual support service for free software distros, brings much more value to the free software side.
<sima> And actual "running binaries" is a wrong concept. On Linux distros, binaries are often recompiled to fit distro. Not the other way around , where they see "binaries" as unchangeable bricks. You have the source, baby :)
<sima> But yes, linux binaries (at least for long support kernel) are slowly changing and standardizing , that brings me back to Triton's solution. But on LInux binaries side, supporting forever some unchanged "binaries" is a more or less brain dead "solution" in the essence.
<donofrio> tnx
<hifi> hey, xubuntu looks lika a fairly polished xfce setup but the indicators bother me, for bionic there's still duplicates in the notification area from different sources, I assume it's known and someone's working on the defaults to remove them but just wanted to note that it's one of the few things that looks a bit off
<hifi> otherwise I've been using bionic for quite some time now and no major issues
<xangua> You can just remove the indicators applet and leave only the classic notification one (or otherwise)
<hifi> xangua: I know but it's one of the things that looks unpolished when the defaults look "duplicated" for the end user
<flocculant> hifi: we're aware of it :)
<hifi> +1
<hifi> what would be the best place to report a bug with the modesetting xorg driver with intel gpus? after resuming and unlocking my session the screen goes blank, vt switching works but xorg remains completely blank, using the 'intel' xorg driver fixes that, I find it odd the screen locker works fine
<flocculant> hifi: do you have indicator-application installed? if so you could try removing that - we're still using indicator applet for indicator-messages
<flocculant> hifi: ubuntu-bug <package>
<hifi> I doubt it can be fixed until bionic ships, unfortunately, it will affect at least X200 series of thinkpads which will likely annoy a lot of people :)
<flocculant> hifi: possibly - but otoh it might be on radar - at that level it's not Xubuntu but everyone
<hifi> it's weird the screen locker works, xubuntu is using lightdm as the locker, right? does it do any xrandr magic after unlocking a session?
<flocculant> using light-locker, not sure about any magic
<hifi> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=231698 maybe I'm not that far off
<hifi> need to check with xrandr if it just disabled the only internal display after unlock with the modesetting driver
<hifi> would at least be nice to know which package I'd need to file the bug against
<flocculant> hifi: I'd likely start with xorg
<flocculant> anyway - got to go now - work unfortunately beckons
<hifi> anyway, great work with xubuntu overall, coming from the fedora camp at this cycle
<flocculant> hifi: thanks
<hifi> well what do you know, updated packages and the problem went away, looks like someone else had hit it first :)
<FredG> hello
<knome> hello
<FredG> I installed xubuntu 16.04.04 on laptop and it can't seem to resolve dns names.  Is there a place I can
<FredG> Hardcode a dns server number?  I tried adding a static IP in interfaces, but no joy
<knome> check /etc/hosts
<knome> though obviously if the issue with dns resolving is with xubuntu, you should fix that and not live by workarounds...
<FredG> hmm..  I've got 127.0.0.1 Localhost and 127.0.1.1 pihole (which is hostname
<knome> you can add things like "162.213.33.176  xubuntu.org"
<FredG> to the hosts file?
<knome> after which xubuntu.org is resolved to that IP address..
<knome> yes
<hifi> the active dns server configuration is in /etc/resolv.conf and it is usually managerd by NetworkManager or some other application
<knome> but again, this is just a workaround for your issue, so if your internet connection resolves DNS address for other computers, you should fix the issue
<hifi> if resolv.conf is empty or has an invalid dns server address your system is unable to resolve names
<FredG> ok.
<FredG> the router usually does the DNS resolution, i'm trying to set up a pihole but this problem started upon install
<FredG> I did change NetworkManager to commment out DNSMasq and add dns=default but that didn't fix anything.  I'll try the resolv.conf
<hifi> just see what's in there first
<FredG> in /etc/resolv.conf there is interface-order  resolf.conf.d  update.d and update-libc.d
<FredG> and in resolv.conf.d is Original base and
<FredG> head and tail
<hifi> if there is no 'nameserver 1.2.3.4' entry in the text file /etc/resolv.conf it means you don't have a name server configured
<FredG> nope. there is no resolv.conf
<hifi> you could try if you can force a temporary nameserver by adding 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' (it's the Google DNS server) there but that's not a permanent solution but will help you get connectivity
<hifi> you can also use your router ip address there if you know it will do dns resolution
<FredG> is it nameserver=8.8.8.8 ?
<FredG> or whitespace in between =
<hifi> no '=', just 'nameserver 8.8.8.8'
<FredG> ok, let me give that a shot.   the weird thing is dig 8.8.8.8 works but dig google.com doesn't
<FredG> argh.. nope
<hifi> if you've setup your interfaces manually, you have set up a default gateway, right?
<FredG> yeeessss...
<FredG> I'm try8ing to think where I did that
<hifi> if you can't ping 8.8.8.8 and there's no reason why you couldn't (no firewall blocking ping to outside) then you don't have a route out
<hifi> 'ip r' should show 'default via 1.2.3.4' if you have a default gateway setup currently
<FredG> I can ping 8.8.8.8  I can't ping google.com
<hifi> can you 'dig @8.8.8.8 google.com'
<FredG> ip r did default vi 192.168.1.1 which ish rouuter
<FredG> digg got anser google.com 172.217.3.174
<hifi> then you typoed /etc/resolv.conf
<hifi> if /etc/resolv.conf has a single line of 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' it should effectively work
<hifi> then 'dig google.com' is essentially the same as 'dig @8.8.8.8 google.com' and all dns should resolve normally
<FredG> I checked resolv.conf, its ok.  dig google.com times out no servers reached, while dig@8.8.8.8
<FredG> seems to resolve normally.
<FredG> I noticed that in the desktop Network setting, every time I add a DNS number to the middle tab, it removes it on reboot.
<FredG> hey, it works!
<FredG> Rebooted and it seems to be ok, so far.  thanks Hifi!!
#xubuntu 2018-03-20
<mineStile> Hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | mineStile
<ubottu> mineStile: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sima> I sometimes can't open thunar after login (17.10)
<sima> but after some waiting time, it opens multiple windows that I used to request while waiting
<sima> now it happens again, I click File manager and nothing happens
<sima> and it opened from terminal and now opens from menu
<sima> don't know how to change place of audio level displaying overlay, becaus eit coincides with actual volume control in the panel and I cna't see volume control because of that black overlay.
<Hexachord> I have some issues with my xubuntu system's package management and this system is too weak to run firefox without crash, can somebody provide me a method of getting a lighter browser up so I can hit the web with my issues?
<sima> how much RAM do you actually have?
<Hexachord> sima: Around 250m.
<sima> Hexachord, maybe using Seamonkey (iceape under Debian) or Midori?
<sima> Text-based browsers are lynx and links
<sima> https://alternativeto.net/software/firefox/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<Hexachord> sima: Yeah thanks, the issue is with the package manager. How can I get lynx or some other without it? I can't hop online and grab the sources and all of the dependencies due to the inability to run a browser.
<sima> you can download .deb file and use sudo dpkg -i , directly on it
<Hexachord> and how?
<sima> packages.ubuntu com says it is lynx, lynx-common and lynx-cur
<sima> you can try instlaling aptitude maybe ?
<sima> so installing lynx with 'sudo apt-get install lynx' does not work?
<Hexachord> Not at all.
<sima> uname -a says you are using 32-bit?
<Hexachord> correct.
<sima> what does it say, not enough RAM to install?
<sima> can you pastebin output it or not?
<Hexachord> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Hexachord> of running of apt-get -f install.
<sima> yes try it
<Hexachord> I get an error also.
<Hexachord> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hexachord>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic_4.13.0-37.42~16.04.1_i386.deb
<sima> sudo apt-get update ?
<sima> do you target archive.ubuntu.com or some mirror?
<Hexachord> I don't know, how do I check?
<sima> with sudo apt-get update or sudo apt update
<sima> it is set in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hexachord>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<sima> I have one 512MB machine with 16.04 32bit, but I needed to use ubuntu minimal image to install and i don;t use X graphics on it
<sima> us us US mirror. if targeting archive.ubuntu.com it is located on some island between europe and UK but usually you get better results then with mirrors, that might be out of sync sometimes (at least some years ago it were the case)
<Hexachord> How do I change the mirror?
<sima> you can just edit that file with 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and change every line where us.archive.ubuntu.com is to archive.ubuntu.com to avoid using mirror.
<sima> Also you can try logging out and using text console (Ctrl+Alt+F2 , F3 ) and kill X session to frees some RAM for installing operations
<sima> I think that sudo pkill lightdm might do it after logging out
<sima> after update, sudo reboot.
<sima> someone said, systemctl disable lightdm.service to stop loading X session on load, by default  or with systemctl disable display-manager
<sima> I also like 'aptitude' command more then apt and so
#xubuntu 2018-03-21
<xubuntu03i> hello
<xubuntu86i> hi
<xubuntu86i> i need help
<xubuntu86i> grub not allowing to boot into ubuntu
<xubuntu86i> in windows 10 dual boot case
<xubuntu86i> on asus e203na with celeron dc 3350 64bit 2 gb ram xubuntu 16.04 64bit
<xubuntu86i> live disk is working
<xubuntu86i> now chatting from this live desktop
<xubuntu43i> very two math
<arkay> hi
<arkay> xubuntu user since yesterday
<arkay> does anyone know how to fix nvidia tearing ? i didn't find a proper solution although i've searched a lot
<drleviathan> arkay, I don't know what nvidia tearing you're talking about, but I wonder if you have the correct nvidia drivers installed yet
<drleviathan> as I recall xubuntu uses the "nv" driver by default which is an open-source driver
<arkay> yes but the tearing is even worse with "nv", I ticked "nvidia binary driver" in Software and Updates > Additional Drivers
<drleviathan> ok good
<arkay> but some graphical glitches remain when scrolling in the browser for example, or when viewing videos
<drleviathan> the tearing happens when... what?  you're playing some game that leans hard on GPU acceleration?
<arkay> no it even happens on text scroll
<arkay> or when moving windows
<drleviathan> huh... I haven't seen that on my system
<arkay> lucky you :)
<drleviathan> arkay, what is your hardware?  i5?  something better?  and what nvidia card?
<arkay> i5 + gtx 970
<drleviathan> huh, I'd expect that to be fast enough.  I wouldn't suspect the hardware.
<arkay> i found out it's better with "window manager tweaks > compositor > synchronize drawing to the vertical blank" but still glitchy though
<arkay> no hardware problem because it was ok in windows
<drleviathan> hrm... I have "Enable display compositing" disabled.
<drleviathan> I can't remember why I disabled it, but probably because I don't care for eye candy and tend to opt out.
<arkay> for me it's worth when disabled
<arkay> anyway thanks for your answers
<drleviathan> you mean "its worth it to enable display compositing"?  Or you decided to disable it to avoid tearing?
<arkay> no, it is worth whitout compositing
<arkay> yes it's worth it sorry
<arkay> worse without, worth it enabled ^
<arkay> ^^
<GridCube> arkay: tried this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212418
<arkay> yes i tried with compton
<arkay> i will try the xserver thing
<arkay38> so this seems to work for screen tearing https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/how-to-an-update-on-fixing-screen-tearing-on-linux-with-an-nvidia-gpu.8892
<arkay38> horray
<xubuntu95i> .
<xubuntu06d> hello gang, I have Xubuntu 17.10 on my linux laptop, and cant find a screensaver so the screen just stays active, does anyone know how to download/activate a xubuntu screensaver ?
#xubuntu 2018-03-22
<xubuntu62i> what kiind of help can I get here
<flocculant> xubuntu62i: ask your question and see if people can help
<xubuntu62i> my installation failed saying unable to remove initrmfs
<flocculant> xubuntu62i: check the iso you downloaded first : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<xubuntu62i> can someone help please??
<flocculant> is this a brand new install or something else?
<xubuntu62i> the md5 hash is proper.
<xubuntu62i> I checked
<xubuntu62i> Installing on virtualbox
<flocculant> still in the installation? if so try sudo update-initramfs -u
<flocculant> if not I'd be inclined to retry
<xubuntu62i> ok let me try that
<xubuntu62i> thanks
<flocculant> np
<flocculant> if it gets much more work - likely quicker to redo it
#xubuntu 2018-03-23
<purple1> can you check for hardware support?
<purple1> drone u on?
<purple1> heh u
<purple1> ochosi hi
<purple1> so many blue pills before the red pill
<purple1> the mind must accept things outside of initial scope
<purple1> ya
<purple1> greece?
<purple1> really Guest456131654
<Guest456131654> yeap
<purple1> really greece?
<Guest456131654> really
<sima> My Thunar process just went crazy, halted machine and consumed 5+GB of RAM (I have 8)
<sima> All I did were right-click in Firefox (60.0b5) and Open Containing folder. yhunar opened and I right-click and selected Properties on downloaded PDF file
<sima> And system halts. Luckily I had opened ssh -X session with other Firefox, Ctrl+C it so it ends, second firefox dies freeing RAM and then I could run 'top' and see Thunar using 5+G RAM and pkill it
<sima> Then machine returs to working state...
<sima> I was actually checking if Ntfs-3G implementation writes EVERY file on NTFS partition with Executable bit set on!
<purple1> I'm baaaaaaaack
<purple1> do you think intel "meltdown" is actually usable for software to leave the host
<purple1> pure vibrating energy
<purple1> heatless vibes
<purple1> Celebrate passover
<purple1> twice in the realm of earth
<purple1> they have been muting me
<purple1> what is the price of my blood
<purple1> count my hairs
<purple1> all numbered
<purple1> christians leave the room
<purple1> lead us not into temptation
<purple1> twice in the realm of death
<purple1> well done My Good and Faithful
<purple1> Eternal "Blue"
<bazhang> purple1, stop please
<purple1> raunch
<bazhang> this is xubuntu support purple1
<bazhang> please take the chatter elsewhere, thanks
<Simarillion> hello people.
<Simarillion> Would like to know if it is unadvisable to name my partitions (label) for convenience while partitioning using GParted. I would like to do this as it would allow me to identify each partition easily for if i need to resize/move them in the future.
<well_laid_lawn> I do that and have no issues
<Simarillion> Thank you well_laid_lawn!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Simarillion> I appreciate it.
<Simarillion> My system would be labeled 'root'
<Simarillion>  the "/" is ubuntu sys = root , right?
<Simarillion> There are Labels and Names
<Simarillion> What is dif?
<Simarillion> I would think labels and names should be identified accordingly in the same manner, am i mistaken?
<well_laid_lawn> just to avoid confusion I would label the sytem "system"
<well_laid_lawn> the / is the system top level folder
<Simarillion> Ahh. Thank you, again, well_laid_lawn.
<well_laid_lawn> partition labels and filesystem names are different
<Simarillion> Ahh, got it.
<Simarillion> Good way to brand the partitions to manipulate them in terminal.
<well_laid_lawn> I use LABEL=some_name in fstab for mounting partitions
<Simarillion> Yes, exactly.
<Simarillion> Its the ideal way to mount/unmount.
<Simarillion> Labeling seemed to be a good option right from the start.
<Simarillion> Thank you kindly for your helpful assistance, well_laid_lawn.
<Simarillion> I have so much to learn.
<Simarillion> I'm going now to proceed with install on my other UEFI machine. Help is always much appreciated.
<Simarillion> B'bye people.
<purple1> do you think you can git somebody to check for hardware support
<muckinstein> ?JOIN
<h1r3> Hello! I have a weird behaviour on my newly installed xubuntu 16.04 on a laptop and external monitor. After the first updates and logging into my profile, the computer immediately goes into sleep mode. I have to move the mouse in order to activate the screen again. Since it is a laptop, if I login with the lid closed the computer completely suspends and I have to open the lid and click on the power button. After that itsends me back t
<purple1> h1r3: copypaste
<purple1> can this update to current do a ctcp version
<purple1> lts
<purple1> years later after buying a dev pass twice working on release of first android app
<h1r3> purple1: copypaste?
<kj4> hello all
<purple1> h1r3: it doesn't look finished
<h1r3> purple1: do you mean the post? I don't knoe where to look anymore. I have tried several things, disabling all startup applications, turn sleep off on power management. I have another computer with the same settings and it doesn't happen. Guest account doesn't behave like this either.
<purple1> which mode
<purple1> suspend
<krytarik> h1r3: Just ignore everything they write, it doesn't seem to have got any relation to the channel topic.
<purple1> suspend or monitor sleep
<h1r3> monitor sleep. it only suspends after going to sleep and detecting that the lid is closed.
<purple1> is moving the mouse a big problem?
<flocculant> krytarik: I concur ;)
<purple1> path of least resistance make a new user account and copy documents over
<purple1> does anybody know if xubuntu replaces the sata drive firmware
<purple1> seems the size changed
<purple1> windows xp detected new hardware after install
<purple1> didn't show what it was
<purple1> if so the same thing with wifi firmware is a conscern
<purple1> and how it mangles fat32 into vfat
<purple1> how can the xubuntu version be shown
<purple1> the spin versions do not coincide
<jhoan0295> hola alguien español necesito ayuda
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<purple1> nearly every update check something different shows up
<purple1> three times so far
<purple1> first check showed amd gpu updates on a machine with intel gpu
#xubuntu 2018-03-24
<ondondil> Is it possible to add some padding to xfce4-notes-plugin tray icon?
<Woowoo678> Would anyone happen to know why LightDM stopped working after upgrading the distro?
<Unit193> I'd be checking logs in /var/log/lightdm/ though.
<doc|work> hey. A lot of the time I don't see wifi networks in the dropdown for the network selector. Anyone know how to fix that?
#xubuntu 2018-03-25
<kimmok> I have a problem... I was trying to install 18.04. Everything went well BUT I can not use QATracker because Firefox is crashing. Even safe mode is not working.. So any ideas how I can download Chromium or some other browser?
<flocculant> kimmok: you installed it ok and now firefox isn't working?
<kimmok> flocculant: yes.. everything else is working well
<flocculant> kimmok: what do you get if you run it from a terminal?
<kimmok> ~$ firefox -safe-mode
<kimmok> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 11700
<kimmok> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<kimmok> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<flocculant> as far as installing chromium - it'll be in software or you can apt install it
<kimmok> Ok... true! I did'nt think that!!!!! =) =) =) = ) Too much Windows..too little Linux =D LOL I try that
<flocculant> kimmok: ftr just tried last nights daily and it'd fine there - is this a standard install - no old home or anything like that? if so remove the firefox folder and see if that gets it working - found something oldre the issue
<kimmok> flocculant: Now it gives with Chromium "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" ... I'm testing it on very old Pentium III so problem might be there...
<flocculant> :)
<kimmok> flocculant: I was throwing this laptop to recycle but touhgt to test how 18.04 would recover it and maybe help developers giving information about use..
<flocculant> ack
<cfhowlett> old hardware = lubuntu
<flocculant> cfhowlett: was just about to suggest that
<flocculant> though I'm not sure it'd make much difference here - given that xubuntu installed - it 'should' just be a bit on the slow side
<flocculant> kimmok: I assume you didn't need to forcepae or anything?
<kimmok> Well.. I thought that Lubuntu too... but I have Xubuntu 16.04 on my "main" laptop so this was just an idea to run 18.04 for testint purposes
<flocculant> kimmok: yea - I understand - and also thank you for testing it :)
<kimmok> Ofcourse... but now I will test it on my other laptop where it works... but can you give a hint how I use Virtual Box because it won't list 18.04 iso one of the possibilities
<flocculant> kimmok: just point it at the downloaded iso
<flocculant> kimmok: if you cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep sse2 do you see sse2 in the list? If not I believe that chromium won't run
<flocculant> and for firefox not running you could try https://askubuntu.com/questions/892147/firefox-crashes-on-ubuntu-with-xfce but it's a couple of years old
<kimmok> flocculant: I don't see sse2 in list
<kimmok> flocculant: funny thing btw... did you notice that there is no browser which opens that link of yours =D =D =D
<kimmok> flocculant: ... but no problem... I have other laptops to browse answer to this..if there is any
<flocculant> kimmok: ok so the detail of the askubuntu link: open a terminal, run export LOGNAME=$USER then try firefox
<kimmok> flocculant: thanks for all the help.. I need now some breakfast!!! I leave channel open so I can continue with this topic... =D =D =D
<xubuntu84i> while  setuping xubuntu i didnt choose the custom option are my data ereased?
<xubuntu96i> hi
<xubuntu96i> hey
<arkay> hi
<arkay> if your data are on another drive than the one you installed xubuntu on, no
<Guest2849> Which display manager does Xubuntu uses?
<Unit193> LightDM.
<Guest2849> Ah, I see. Thanks.
<ChunkzZ1> Hi :) can I upgrade to 18.04 beta?
<well_laid_lawn> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<well_laid_lawn> hth
<ChunkzZ1> Indeed but I'm asking if I can upgrade to 18.04 now well_laid_lawn...
<ChunkzZ1> The "beta" so to speak.
<well_laid_lawn> probably something about that in th topic for ubuntu+1
<well_laid_lawn> there you go ;)
<mikerider> how booting from luke
<mikerider> luks
<mikerider> default install leaves header on disk
<mikerider> if make new header external to disk how boot
<mikerider> is it dmcrypt
<mikerider> how specify external header
<mikerider> presume man desire to walk away from computer
<mikerider> same when you walk away from car nobody leave key inside ignition
<mikerider> how doing
<mikerider> Unit193: how pull key
<mikerider> turn key and pull key
<mikerider> you talk about turn key now make a pull key
<mikerider> pull key systems
<mikerider> pulling the key out when walk away from computer screen
<well_laid_lawn> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mikerider> pull key
<mikerider> pull key out
<mikerider> maybe talk to genious
<mikerider> you need advanced support handle this
<mikerider> pull key out of lock when leave
<mikerider> highly advanced
<mikerider> beyond invent wheel
<mikerider> this happen after crankstart
<mikerider> pull key out of lock
<mikerider> this security
<mikerider> others cannot unlock while gone
<mikerider> youve heard of such a thing
<mikerider> lock where key is removable?
<mikerider> hi GridCube
<mikerider> what are you running
<GridCube> hi
<mikerider> plan 9
<GridCube> ?
<xubuntu95d> hi
<mikerider> hi xubuntu95d
<mikerider> you heard of thing
<mikerider> a lock where key can be pulled out after locking
<xubuntu95d> hi
<xubuntu95d> pardon?
<mikerider>  a lock where key can be pulled out after locking
<mikerider> put key in pocket
<xubuntu95d> then?
<xubuntu95d> is it a riddle ?
<xubuntu95d> or a technical place to talk?
<xubuntu95d> actually ive a stupid qn
<xubuntu95d> hello
<Kumool> qn?
<xubuntu95d> how to change opacity of password dialog of login window in xu*
<xubuntu95d> 16.04
<xubuntu95d> or transperancy?
<xubuntu95d> ??
<xubuntu95d> ok
<xubuntu95d> bye
<xubuntu95d> thank you all very much
<mikerider> do you like riddles?
#xubuntu 2019-03-18
<xubuntu07d> how do I uninstall software
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu07d:  you can use synaptic or apt
<well_laid_lawn> !synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<well_laid_lawn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<xubuntu15w> exit
<xubuntu15w> quit
<xubuntu15w> exit
<diogenes_> doesn't work :)
#xubuntu 2019-03-19
<bigMouthCommie> when i launch click a download link in firefox, the download dialogue appears, and then the browser freezes.
<bigMouthCommie> i can still move teh dialogue around, but eventually the system offers to kill firefox
<bigMouthCommie> my workaround is to let it murder the window, relaunch, reload pages, copy link, and wget it.
<brainwash> bigMouthCommie: maybe you should ask in the #firefox channel, or even better join the mozilla IRC server
<pfelt> afternoon all.  i'm on xubuntu 18.04.  i have lightdm setup along with xfce.  i had autologin enabled by modifying /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf appropriately and it worked fine.  i did an apt update which seems to have taken me from 18.04.1 to 18.04.2.  now autologin has stopped working and i can't figure out why.  last line of /var/log/lightdm.log is: [+4.23s] DEBUG: User kioskuser authorized
<pfelt> anyone have any ideas or pointers to try?  i've been digging into this for the last several days
<darkad> Hi all, does anyone experienced a bad low battery management in xubuntu?
<darkad> my laptop goes off without any alert
<xubuntu97d> hello
<xubuntu97d> i would like to know what the username and password is for the livecd of xubuntu 18.10, please ?
<diogenes_> username xubuntu password should be black
<diogenes_> no password
<diogenes_> blank*
<xubuntu97d> i tried that and it didn't work
<diogenes_> what exactly you trying to do
<xubuntu97d> i'm trying to run xubuntu 18.10 livecd in virtualbox
<diogenes_> but it doesn't ask for password
<xubuntu97d> yes, it does and when it hit enter it says wrong password
<diogenes_> hit alt+ctrl+f1
<diogenes_> enter name: xubuntu and hit enter
<diogenes_> then: startx
<xubuntu01w> Hi,
<xubuntu01w> wanted to read out a micro sd, but it couldnt open because exfat isnt supported. Can somebody help me?
#xubuntu 2019-03-20
<Evilbluekoala626> Hello Xubuntu chat. Any chance I could see if anyone can help me real fast?
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Evilbluekoala626> Sorry. Habit to make sure chat was alive. I'm trying to find a way to sync my Palm M125 to Bionic Beaver
<Evilbluekoala626> I can't find Gpilot anywhere. What are my other options?
<Evilbluekoala626> And in case this matters, my system has 3 gb of ram with 2.0 ghtz dualcore. I'm also using a serial to attempt this.
<well_laid_lawn> most web pages about that are old
<well_laid_lawn> !info jpilot
<ubottu> jpilot (source: jpilot): graphical app. to modify the contents of your Palm Pilot's DBs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.2-2 (bionic), package size 431 kB, installed size 1943 kB
<well_laid_lawn> does that ↑ help ?
<Evilbluekoala626> Yeah, that's what I'm looking for. Any chance it's compatible with Bionic beaver?
<Evilbluekoala626> I know what I'm asking for may be old and outdated. I'm just seeing if there's any life I can breathe into it without resorting to windows.
<Kumool> firefox went crazy allocating memory
<Kumool> so I'm going to make a while (sleep 5) { swapincreased && killworstproc }, but I'm wondering if anyone has a better solution
<brainwash> Kumool: join the mozilla IRC server and ask there
<Kumool> mozilla has an irc server!?
<Kumool> alright, thanks brainwash
<enigma> slm turt var mı?
<enigma> hi, are there Turks here?
#xubuntu 2019-03-21
<friendlyGoat> im not sure if this is the right place to ask but im having a weird issue with Grub. 1: grubs not showing a menu when i boot up xubuntu, it just goes straight to xubuntu. 2: grubs not showing up when i first turn on my computer. it just goes to windows and to get to xubuntu i have to hit F9 and click on it
<friendlyGoat> i'd like to be shown a grub menu when first turning on my computer so i can choose between xubuntu or windows
<pikapika> Same friendlyGoat
<pikapika> except I only have xubuntu on this machine, no windows
<Makerblaker> Did you install Xubuntu then Windows after?
<Unit193> friendlyGoat: Hit 'Shift' right after the post screen, presuming grub is properly installed.
<friendlyGoat> i installed windows then xubuntu after
<Unit193> Also yeah if you installed Windows second, then it'll install to the MBR/UEFI and overwrite grub anyway.
<pikapika> In my case, you can more or less consider I started from a blank slate
<pikapika> But yes, same here
<friendlyGoat> windows is on UEFI and xubuntu on my machine installed to legacy boot order for some reason
<pikapika> Goes straight to xubuntu without any menu
<pikapika> I mean
<pikapika> Not that it matters much now, given that its the only os
<pikapika> But still
<Unit193> You might want to read up on GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE in info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'  too.
<pikapika> I gotta be sure this is not an error with grub
<friendlyGoat> im thinking of looking at my MBR file but im a little worried about ruining absolutely everything
<friendlyGoat> i also saw some stuff about installing grub to EFI?
<friendlyGoat> im not doing anything without properly reading up but its a bit nerveracking
<friendlyGoat> gonna log back into here on my phone
<pikapika> yeah no
<pikapika> afaik
<pikapika> if you've done as an mbr installation already then its best to let it be
<friendlyGoat> back
<pikapika> Bleatings
<friendlyGoat> haha hi
<pikapika> :D
<pikapika> also
<pikapika> Are thumbnails suddenly not working for anyone else?
<pikapika> restarting tumblerd and thunar didn't help
<pikapika> maybe I should reboot and see idk
<friendlyGoat> part of me is wondering about fixing my grub problem but another part of me doesnt mind as much and just desires busy work
<friendlyGoat> im a worker goat
<friendlyGoat> my set up is kinda streamlined in a stupid way. i manually boot into xubuntu then i take advantage of windows booting by default by using the reboot command to turn off linux and smoothly go into windows when wine wont run something or a game i like isnt ported
<pikapika> friendlyGoat, have you ever met a friendlyGogoat?
<friendlyGoat> i havent raised one but i do like them
<pikapika> ( #xubuntu-offtopic would be better for these kinds of talk)
<pikapika> nope
<pikapika> reboot didn't help either
<pikapika> still no thumbnails
<xubuntu02w> hello
<xubuntu02w> I recently upgraded from Xubu16.04 to 18.04.  However the Numix theme leaves the Whisker Menu in what looks like the 'Greybird' theme.  I have seen others discussing this but not yet found a fix.  I can confirm the bug in both AMD64 and i386 versions.  Can anyone help me on this?
<brainwash> xubuntu02w: got a screenshot?
<xubuntu02w> Standby!
<xubuntu02w> How do I upload the SS?
<Spass> you can use https://imgbb.com/
<xubuntu02w> https://ibb.co/Zx2Rv6z
<xubuntu02w> Thanks @Spass
<Spass> looks like Numix to me, I think that they changed to light styling of that menu some time ago
<Spass> when you hover over a program in the menu, is the selection background orange?
<xubuntu02w> Normally, the Numix theme would have the menu dark to match.  This changed happened with 18.04
<xubuntu02w> yes
<Spass> yes, because 18.04 probably has a newer numix theme version
<Spass> well, if it's orange, it's Numix for sure
<xubuntu02w> It is Numix as found in Xubu's Appearance Manager
<Spass> yes, Numix GTK theme is in the official repositories, look here - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=numix-gtk-theme&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<xubuntu02w> I think it is a bug from things I have read.  Notice that the default user icon in the Whisker Menu is meant for a DARK theme...
<Spass> as you can see, much newer version
<Spass> so it's probably not a bug, it's just a change in the theme, so you can probably talk about it with the numix devs
<brainwash> xubuntu02w: https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme/issues/708
<xubuntu02w> @brainwash thanks I already saw that...
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> so, why you still ask here?
<xubuntu02w> Well, because it seems to be a rough work-around at best.
<xubuntu02w> I will go if you prefer.
<brainwash> #708 and the linked #666 issue offer fixes
<brainwash> you said that there are none
<brainwash> gtk-application-prefer-dark-theme = true
<brainwash> this one is not what you want?
<Spass> and your other option (although not a perfect one) is to get the older version from the DEB package from xenial, extract it and put into ~/.themes folder named "Numix-old" or something like that
<Spass> but since it's old it may not look good on some apps, so I cannot recommend that solution
<xubuntu02w> It seems like this is something that happened in the change to GTK 3
<Spass> and it may still not work with new Whisker
<Spass> so, solution(s) mentioned on GitHub is a way to go
<xubuntu02w> Found this...  https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13646
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13646 in General "Whiskermenu style classes gtk3 ?" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<xubuntu02w> Thanks for the help
<xubuntu02w> hi
<xubuntu02w> how can hide my ssid in xubuntu ??
<xubuntu02w> hi boys
<xubuntu02w> dude
<xubuntu02w> any here
<xubuntu02w> hellooooo
<xubuntu02w> babe babe please
<xubuntu02w> hi the_milkman
<xubuntu02w> can help me somebody
<Mordoc> xubuntu02w, Are you talking about hiding a peer to peer wifi ssid?
<Mordoc> A quick bit of Googl'ing suggests this isn't documented anywhere. Have you tried an AskUbuntu search and/or question?
<xubuntu02w> no
<xubuntu02w> hello
<xubuntu02w> i need hide ssid hotspot wifi
<xubuntu02w> icant
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu02w:  you hide the ssid at the router
<xubuntu02w> not router
<xubuntu02w> in pc
<xubuntu02w> pc hotspot
<xubuntu02w> before i was now i cant
<xubuntu02w> to much hacker fucking my pc
<xubuntu02w> helloooo
<xubuntu02w> why i cant hide my wifi hotspot
#xubuntu 2019-03-22
<Ughh> Hi everyone, I installed Xubuntu on my new laptop and now I get a boot error on restart and I can't get back in.
<Ughh> Gave up waiting for root file system Device. Common problems:--boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Ughh> --check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)  -missing module ( cat /proc/modules; last dev
<diogenes_> Ughh, could be something with the HDD
<Ughh> It's a brand new laptop really this happened to my last laptop too
<Ughh> I've tried xubuntu on two laptops now and both have given me this problem
<diogenes_> is it lenovo?
<Ughh> First one was this new one is axer
<Ughh> Acer
<diogenes_> is it legacy bios or uefi?
<Ughh> Uhh I think both but I only got it to boot under uefi
<Ughh> I set it to uefi if that's what you're asking
<diogenes_> try to re-install but with legacy bios, uefi off, because uefi is known to create problems on some systems, also backup data first and format HDD to mbr instead of gpt
<Ughh> Uhh
<Ughh> The later, formatting to MBR instead of gpt
<Ughh> Can you elaborate? Never heard of that or those terms
<diogenes_> Ughh, first backup data and then go to bio and which CSM or uefi off and turn on legacy bios, then go ahead installing and in the installer you pick Create new partition table and pick msdos instead of gpt, that;s about it.
<diogenes_> s/bio/bios*
<Ughh> Okay so I'm in bios right now I'm changing to legacy and will make boot order to DVD first as that is what I'm using to instal
<diogenes_> ok
<Ughh> Diogenes_ I pick use LVM all the same xorreco
<Ughh> Correct?
<diogenes_> Ughh, you want an encryped partition?
<Ughh> Yes fde
<diogenes_> then yes but honestly i never encrypt anything so not a great deal of experience with LVM
<Ughh> At no point have I ever seen the options you mentoment either
<Ughh> Both times installing zubutux
<Ughh> I'm guessing it will come up later then ?
<Ughh> Mentioned earlier* sorry
<diogenes_> Ughh, what options?
<Ughh> The msdos instead of gpt
<Dojomojo> I have problem in my xubuntu installation... Initially it was working fine but now it has regular issues of keyboard not working .... Touchpad not working and an error message flashes every time i boot into .... Can anyone help
<Ughh> Diongenes_ I'm installing now if you gotta help him I can wait
<Ughh> Diogenes_ I can't thank you enough by the way for the help you've helped me twice now and we're so patient
<Ughh> Were* sorry typing from phone is harder than I thought
<diogenes_> Ughh, so it's installing?
<Ughh> Yes sir and I did some reading while sitting here I see what you're saying someone else seems to have reported similar issue on Ubuntu forum saying he had to install 2 instances on legacy mode after it failed in uefi after rebooting few times which is what happened to me
<Ughh> Diogenes_ I know this is a long shot but you don't think the problem could be me trying to install the .10 version instead of the .4 LTS release ?
<diogenes_> Ughh, no clue, i think 10 version should be working fine too.
<Ughh> Thanks install is almost done
<Ughh> Done!
<Ughh> Diogenes_ you here by chance
<diogenes_> Ughh, yes
<Ughh> Installed updates said it had to restart it did so now black screen on boot :'(
<diogenes_> Ughh, try to boot a different kernel
<diogenes_> the previous one
<Ughh> Sorry ?
<diogenes_> Ughh, as you reach grub, go to advanced and there you will be given  list of kernels
<diogenes_> pick the one with the lowers version number
<diogenes_> and hit enter
<Ughh> Ok
<Ughh> Diogenes_ believe it or not that worked
<Ughh> I had to pick the .10 kernel ?
<diogenes_> Ughh, then the newest kernel is no good for your hardware
<Ughh> Does that mean I need the .4 release sir ?
<Ughh> Sorry I'm still new to Linux
<diogenes_> that means you can use whatever release you want but the kernel version must be the one you are running right now, to find it ut run: uname -r
<Ughh> Ok
<Ughh> How do I always make sure I use this kernel even in future releases
<Ughh> Will I have to go-to advanced and manually pick it each time
<diogenes_> Ughh, install grub-customizer and there you can setup which kernel you want your system to boot from
<Ughh> Seriously thank you so much diogenes_ for all your help
<Ughh> One last thing, is using an older kernel though mean my system is less secure or won't support future of?
<diogenes_> Ughh, no problem.
<Ughh> Os?*
<diogenes_> Ughh, not at all, your kernel is having the latest patches so no worres and it's even possible that the further releases will even fix the issue your are facing with that kernel which doesn't work at the moment
<Ughh> 4.8.0-10 it is thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Ughh> Hey diogenes_ I don't mean to bother but what about using sudo apt-get purge to remove the other kernels and headers
<Ughh> Wouldn't that force xubuntu to use proper kernel
<diogenes_> Ughh, you can do that but as you have little experience with that, you might get in troubles but in any case, that's how we all learn, 9 times we do things wrong and then finally the 10th time we learn how to do things right.
<diogenes_> so no problem with that.
<Ughh> I love the way you think!!
<diogenes_> :)
<Ughh> So diogenes_ I restarted how do I get to the grub loader it does not load automatic
<Ughh> I have to hard reset to get it
<diogenes_> Ughh, while booting keep the shift key pressed down
<diogenes_> and grub should appear
<Ughh> Diogenes_ so do I do purge Ubuntu, with Linux 4.18.0-16-generic
<Ughh> Cause I got an error unable to locate package Ubuntu with and Linux lol
<Ughh> Disregard
<Ughh> I had to do linux-image-4 18.0-16-generic
<diogenes_> yep
<Ughh> Diogenes_ do I need to do a second one to rid recovery mode
<Ughh> Disregard
<Ughh> Trial by fire prevails again lol
<furioness> Hello guys. On 18.10 release is written that have place bug with system tray when u could see 2 network manager icons. So, here on 18.04 I have something that sounds relative - sometimes I don't get all icons. First time (when I had no idea about) I added another sys tram plugin so I could get 2 copies of same icons (and still sometimes 0 some specified), but now I'm using just xfce4-panel/systray
<salamanderrake> I don't have/can't find my usb thumb drive, so I first tried to install the install iso onto a partition, then I tried to just put the iso on the partition and mount the iso, the install process was fine until It said I need to unmount /cdrom, why the hell does it need to unmount a partition its not using?
<salamanderrake> that whole physical disk/drive isn't being formatted
<salamanderrake> I just have my /home partition on it
<salamanderrake> and swap
<salamanderrake> and now I'm stuck with the installer that won't let me go back or continue or restart the install process over again.
<xubuntu22w> hello xubuntu community
<xubuntu22w> i'd like to know how to auto login at the start in xubuntu
<xubuntu22w> i modified "60-xubuntu.conf" file with "autologin-user=MyAccountName"
<xubuntu22w> but it still ask me to login when i restart my computer
<Spass> hello xubuntu22w, you need to edit "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" file
<xubuntu22w> Thank you for your reply Spass
<Spass> and under "[Seat:*]" add "autologin-user=xxx"
<Spass> where xxx is your username
<Spass> then it should work
<xubuntu22w> thanks a lot !
<xubuntu22w> btw i'm using xubuntu 18.04
<Spass> yes, it should work on that just fine :)
<xubuntu22w> Hey Spass , so i create lightdm.conf file because it wasn't there and i wrote the same content of "60-xubuntu.conf" in it and it still doesn't work
<xubuntu22w> [Seat:*]
<xubuntu22w> user-session=xubuntu
<xubuntu22w> autologin-user=MyUsername
<xubuntu22w> 3 lines
<Spass> this is how it looks on my machine - http://dpaste.com/1HXHCJY
<Spass> replace "xxx" and try that
<xubuntu22w> you're using xubuntu 18.04 ?
<xubuntu22w> i'll try that thank you
<Spass> right now 18.10, but it worked on 18.04 too
<Spass> and maybe revert your changes in "60-xubuntu.conf" to defaults, so just two lines - "[Seat:*]" and "user-session=xubuntu"
#xubuntu 2019-03-23
<DavidM> I found a bug in Xubuntu 18.04.02. After suspend my screen remains blank. I have to press Alt-F2 to go to tty and type systemctl restart lightdm. How to fix that?
<bleb> i want to run a graphical music player on my xubuntu laptop, but have the music library stored on my nas. anyone have suggestions for how to accomplish this?
<brainwash> DavidM: intel gpu?
<DavidM> Yes.
<brainwash> bleb: probably best to ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> DavidM: let me see if I can find a bug report for that
<DavidM> I found that it's a bug in XFCE. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1759950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759950 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Lid-close suspend: blank screen when switching to user session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> does not look like there is a fix or workaround
<brainwash> you could use xscreensaver or the new xfce4-screensaver (only available via PPA) instead
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<pikapika> DavidM, yes
<pikapika> No idea about suspend
<pikapika> But I had a similar problem with the default lockscreen
<pikapika> The workaround I found was to ctrl+fn and ctr+f7 back out of it
<pikapika> Why was it changed from xflock anyways?
<brainwash> pikapika: what was?
<brainwash> xflock is just a small shell script
<pikapika> The lockscreen
<pikapika> in that case, instead of xflock, whatever jwz's screensaver/lockscreen was
<brainwash> it checks which screen locker are available, and then just launches one
<pikapika> lightlocker does not turn the screen back on oftentimes
<brainwash> https://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<pikapika> in which case I have to ctrl+fn
<brainwash> it's not light-locker directly
<brainwash> but the way light-locker works
<brainwash> "When you lock your session, LightDM sends a lock signal, light-locker locks the session on VT7 and you get forwarded to VT8, where you’re presented with the login greeter, which serves as the unlock dialog."
<brainwash> so, the issue is with VT switching and buggy graphics drivers
<brainwash> and that is why xfce4-screensaver is being developed
<pikapika> anyways
<pikapika> I am using jwz's app for now
<DavidM> 4.18 has bad drivers for my CPU my PC works better when I update to 4.19.
<xubuntu81w> Hi Everyone. I'm looking for some help. After some failed attempts to mount my android to the filesystem (not visible in thunar), I am hoping someone here can help me out
<xubuntu81w> I followed a few tutorials without success
<xubuntu81w> is there a gui tool that makes the process relatively simple?
<DavidM> Hi. Try to install other file manager. For example Caja or Nemo.
<xubuntu78w> wow worked with nemo immediately
<xubuntu78w> Why is thunar problematic when mounting android devices?
<DavidM> I don't know, for me XFCE is useless. It's just garbage.
<xubuntu78w> Thunar is built for gnome?
<xubuntu78w> *I mean Nemo
<DavidM> No, Nemo is for Cinnamon. It's default DE for Linux Mint and uses some Gnome parts. It's something like modified Gnome shell and Nemo is fork of Nautilus. And Thunar is default for XFCE. It even hasn't search you have to use Catfish file search.
<xubuntu78w> I like the simplicity and look of xfce more than any other DE, but in my experience a lot of the applications built for xfce are pretty stripped down
<xubuntu78w> Yeah the lack of search in thunar makes it pretry unuseable for me
<DavidM> Yes, I like it's simplicity too. I hate KDE because of a lot of stupid effects and Gnome because of lack of functionality. But for me XFCE is too simple.
<xubuntu78w> anyone know of a good/simple photo viewer. I haven't had a good experience with geeqie
<xubuntu78w> it keeps crashing on me
<xubuntu78w> I am not a fan of the kde widgets and whatnot, and gnome is just unnatractive in my opinion
<pikapika> why? anything can be themed to look like anything afaik
<pikapika> I use xubuntu because the base is closest to what I like
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> i honestly don't need anything more than what xfce provides
<xubuntu78w> I run old hardware. I need something lightweight. But the core things that I need for my purposes are a solid gui filesystem nacigator and image viewer
<DavidM> I prefer MATE but on Ubuntu it's buggy. I always had crashes. I checked their GitHub from time to time and they have a lot of issues and have no time to fix them. One person told he will fix some of them in 1.22. And I checked their site for installation instructions they didn't update that page.
<xubuntu78w> looks like nemo is the best option, but I can't find a solid photo viewer that isn't buggy
<pikapika> xubuntu78w, there are lots
<xubuntu78w> Do you have any suggestions?
<xubuntu78w> Would appreciate
<xubuntu78w> also gmusicbrowser is the greatest music manager I have found and it is built for xfce
<pikapika> the one that came with xubuntu
<pikapika> ristretto
<pikapika> it works alright for me
<xubuntu78w> for whatever reason ristretto takes a really long time to load images and sometimes won't load them at all
<pikapika> oh
<xubuntu78w> but I tend to have large folders containing hundreds of images files
<pikapika> hmm
<xubuntu78w> so it lags a lot
<pikapika> I'll have to see
<pikapika> I guess
<pikapika> it tries to load it all at once ?
<pikapika> so
<pikapika> for ex for very large gifs it hangs
<pikapika> Would it be possible to just use your browser for viewing images?
<xubuntu78w> yeah, it previews the other files in the same directory which causes it to slow significantly to the point of not being useable
<xubuntu78w> firefox works but it's not functional enough for me
<xubuntu78w> in other words i would like to be able to quickly scroll through pictures
<xubuntu78w> and my browser opens each file as an individual tab
<pikapika> yeah
<brainwash> you could disable the thumbnail bar
<pikapika> scrolling won't be possible with browser
<brainwash> to speed up things
<xubuntu78w> yeah
<xubuntu78w> basically I just need those core applications on a minimal 'core' install and I'm good
<xubuntu78w> plus libreoffice
<xubuntu78w> and some other small misc tools
<xubuntu78w> i'm running an old thinkpad so the hardware isn't that great
<xubuntu78w> will the dependencies with nemo slow my system at all?
<brainwash> no
<xubuntu78w> could my hdd be a big part of the problem
<xubuntu78w> being as old as it is
<xubuntu78w> for filesystem navigation
<lacesz> Hello All! I have a Lenovo g50-45 80e3 laptop. AMD A8-6410 cpu with radeon r4 / 5 gpu, and dedicated radeon r5 gpu, 16GB ram, and ssd. I often feel xubuntu slow. And there is a screen break. What can I do to stop this?
<brainwash> lacesz: you should provide more details
<brainwash> when does it happen exactly? what happens exactly?
<brainwash> does it happen with a different user account?
<brainwash> which xubuntu release?
<brainwash> etc.
<lacesz> when scrolls in the browser. xubuntu all version 14.04-18.10. it is in each drawer.
<brainwash> you are currently using 19.04?
<brainwash> that's the development release
<brainwash> well, did you test with a different web browser?
<brainwash> mozilla firefox is the default one
<lacesz> yes. 19.04. mozilla firefox
<lacesz> but 14.04-18.10 problem too
<lacesz> e
<brainwash> you could try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Driver_options
<brainwash> there is a sample configuration file
#xubuntu 2019-03-24
<xubuntu20w> Hi... I'm trying to install Xubuntu (latest version) on a notebook (HP Pavilion DV4000) by USB, but it looks like its doing nothing, the usb stick led is not blinking. On the screen it shows the "Install" window (says about support, this IRC channel, join community, etc) and the mouse cursor is a revolving circle...
<xubuntu20w> Any ideas??
<xubuntu20w> hehe... looks like it finished...
<xubuntu37w> Frustrated, long-time xubuntu user here. Alt-F2 no longer works in 18.10, and I cannot disable touch-to-click on my touchpad. Although I can deslect the checkbox, the setting does not get saved. (both options worked in 18.04)
<xubuntu37w> Clarification: they no longer work from a LiveUSB - I have not installed 18.10.
<c0mrade> I've made an IRC bot that prints to a dot matrix Star printer on its serial port at ##robot, everything you type there is printed to it and it's on Live Stream on YouTube at https://youtu.be/zwRL5V0XWQY
#xubuntu 2020-03-16
<nova> I have an Intel NUC loaded with Xubuntu 19.10 connected to a 4k Samsung TV.  I set my resolution to 1920x1080 because the interface is too small and the refresh rate is too low at 4k.  When I switch to another input or turn off the TV for perhaps an hour or more something in the OS decides to forget that I explicitly set the resolution to 1080p and when I turn the TV back on or switch the input back to the NUC it is stuck half way
<nova> between 1080 and 4k.  What I get is a 1080p sized desktop in the upper left corner of a 4k resolution screen.  When this happens I have no panel, and no whisker menu.  Any new dialogs or windows that I open attempt to display in the center of the screen, but are not rendered except in the upper right quadrant of the screen.  I would like for the OS to simply follow my preference in settings and keep using 1080p even if I connect a
<nova> larger monitor or TV.
<nova> Is there any way to prevent Xubuntu from automatically increasing the resolution?
<nova> This is for a HTPC so my mom can watch her mysteries on BritBox, she's not able to log in with ssh and send reboot commands every time she wants to use it.
<nova> Here's what it looks like: https://pasteboard.co/IZkbX5v.jpg
<nova> Will autorandr solve this?  has anoyone esed that package??
<nova> used*
<brainwash> nova: you tried display profiles yet?
<nova> brainwash: yes but perhaps I didn't do it right....should that help?
<hoffmx> hello my little friends
<hoffmx> have one br?
<gnrp> hoffmx: br?
<jack56> good evening, someone here ?
<well_laid_lawn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rabbitnightmare> how do I set an icon to an executable file that I created in XFCE to a png
<rabbitnightmare> why is it so hard?
<rabbitnightmare> clicking the icon in properties does NOTHING
<rabbitnightmare> did everyone on freenode die of covid or something holy cow it is a ghost land
#xubuntu 2020-03-17
<nova> brainwash: I'm trying your suggestion of using a profile (for my display issue).  I had already saved a profile but I also had disabled monitor detection on that same dialog, which also disabled automatic profile loading.  I had hoped that just disabling detection would work.
<max12345> hey all, my laptop locks my screen after some time
<max12345> I don't want that, I have screensaver off, the power management set to do nothing when plugged in, yet it still happens. what do?
<Hamilton> Should I install xubuntu or ubuntu+xfce? I plan to use i3wm. I want a usual dev environment for embedded, node, ...I want the least heacdache setup
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: I would go with Xubuntu. It has all the stuff you need to get going, and doesn't suck like the other option you mentioned.
<Hamilton> Fernando-Basso[m, I have a few apps that may be dependent on gtk3...I mean I just can install it on xubuntu, yeah?
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: Unless you want to go a little more hardcore. If you are not going to use Xfce, then you could try Arch Linux instead, install  the minimal command line system, and go from there.
<Hamilton> Fernando-Basso[m, no I don't want to mess with too many things...
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: I have been using Arch Linux for about 10 years. Used with Openbox, then later ended up with Xfce. Not sure how are the ubuntu packages for i3wm. But I would bet you would face no major problems.
<Hamilton> About xubuntu, since Ubuntu is more popular, deos it mean that setup process, boot stuff and other headachy stuff is better handled in Ubuntu?
<brainwash> Hamilton: it's exactly the same
<Fernando-Basso[m> I don't think so. The installation stuff is the same.
<Hamilton> good
<Fernando-Basso[m> Anyway, Xubuntu is the distro I most recommend this days.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Xfce itself is very configurable.
<Hamilton> I have ubuntu+xfce on another machine. It is perfect. I even mapped arrow keys to snap the windows left and right but it would not be similar to i3wm...
<Fernando-Basso[m> Cool. Just go with i3wm then. I myself used Xmonad for about 6 months years ago.
<Fernando-Basso[m> But I eventually ended up preferring the simpler and more traditional stuff, therefore, Xfce.
<Hamilton> Fernando-Basso[m, why you returned from tilings? I don't have experience with tilings but all kool kidz these days rock i3, dwm,...
<Fernando-Basso[m> For me, it is simple, but very configurable, and it has several plugins I find useful.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: I don't know exactly. I think I lost too much time with Haskell attempting config stuff in Xmonad, and and ended up just preferring the (subjectively) easier life of a traditional desktop, with a panel, a tray, and the likes.
<Hamilton> I briefly tested Xubuntu 18 on a flash...the scaling seemed a bit off...there is a option to fix it right?
<brainwash> Hamilton the cool kids already moved on to wayland based wms
<Hamilton> Screen is FHD btw
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: I have used vim for about 12 years. It is amazing, but sometimes it is so much easier to just grab the mouse and click here and there. I guess I felt something similar with Xmonad. Cool, we can use only the keyboard (if we want) to deal with windows and panes, but I felt a little tired of it after some time.
<brainwash> Xfce 4.14 has scaling (x2)
<Fernando-Basso[m> I still use vim daily, but not as much as until about two years ago.
<Fernando-Basso[m> brainwash: What is that?
<brainwash> scaling?
<Fernando-Basso[m> Yeah, in the sense of Xfce.
<Fernando-Basso[m> What does it do for the users?
<brainwash> it scales windows to be bigger
<brainwash> the whole window
<brainwash> not only fonts
<brainwash> "Go to Settings Manager > Appearance > Settings > Window Scaling and select 2 as the scaling factor."
<Fernando-Basso[m> Wow! Cool. I didn't seen anything becoming pixelated!
<Fernando-Basso[m> s/seen/see/
<brainwash> not yet :P
<Fernando-Basso[m> One thing I miss in Xfce is the ability to animate the cursor to call attention to something when I am teaching or explaining stuff.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Also, I love that thing people do on Mac that the part under discussion on the screen can be make bigger, like if they were using a magnifying glass.
<brainwash> there is a little program (or command?) to find the mouse cursor on the screen
<brainwash> to easily locate it
<Fernando-Basso[m> Don't know about then.
<brainwash> xfwm4 has the zoom-in feature
<brainwash> it zooms into the whole visible area
<Fernando-Basso[m> yeah, but it zooms in the entire screen.
<Hamilton> Fernando-Basso[m, Windows has 125% to 200% in steps of 25%. Xfce only has 200%? or can it be changed?
<Fernando-Basso[m> Hamilton: I'm not sure. I guess it has to do with the video driver, or something like that.
<brainwash> Hamilton: it cannot do fractional scaling, but there is a "hack"
<Fernando-Basso[m> brainwash is the person who knows the stuff around here :)
<brainwash> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Xorg
<Fernando-Basso[m> > there is a little program (or command?) to find the mouse cursor on the screen
<Fernando-Basso[m> Do you know the name if such program?
<brainwash> /usr/bin/xfce4-find-cursor
<Fernando-Basso[m> Cool! Already set it to a keyboard shortcut. Thanks brainwash !
<Fernando-Basso[m> There are magnifying glass options. xmag, kmag, gnome-mag, and others, it seems.
<brainwash> right :D
<Fernando-Basso[m> And none work :D
<bodicceaII> I have an issue with printing a pdf (from atril). The document is 1 page, A4, and I would like to print 4xA6 this page on a single A4 page. In print menu, I changed "Page Setup"/"Pages per side" to 4. It did print only the top-left page. Well... I try to print 4 times the document, I got 4 A4 pages, with also only the top-left A6 document on each page. Any idea ?
<bodicceaII> An alternative would be able to print page 4 times, if I could select the A6 destination part on the A4 page, but I did not see such option.
<bodicceaII> Well, I copied the text in libreoffice, and duplicated it 4 times, something is missing, having to go the hard way :(
<xubuntu68w> hi! I have recently switched to Xubuntu 19.10 (from 18.04). I noticed that, usually once per day, while typing on moving the mouse I abruptly get logged out from my X session and return to the user login screen. Does that ring a bell for a potential problem? I don't see something in `dmesg` There is activity in syslog but I am not sure if this is
<xubuntu68w> before the problem or after I login again https://gist.github.com/vkatsikaros/671e088e92a3a53e3a5e6d08e7ed925a
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, it might indicate a session crash.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_ thanks! is there a way to collect more information to find out what happened? It seems to be happening once per day, almost every day
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, look in xorg logs and .xsession-errors.
<xubuntu68w> I see a .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old The .old was last accessed when the crash occurred the latest lines are in https://gist.github.com/vkatsikaros/671e088e92a3a53e3a5e6d08e7ed925a#file-xsession-errors-old
<xubuntu68w> stupid question, where can I find the xorg logs?
<diogenes_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xubuntu68w> ah thanks! followup stupid question. I see the timestamps? are from [ 19823.845] to [ 19832.881] in the Xorg.0.log. What is the format of these timestamps and can I convert them to GMT or local time?
<gnrp> xubuntu68w: That's the time in seconds after boot
<gnrp> in /var/log/kern.log you will find both times at once (maybe there is a better way though)
<xubuntu68w> ah ok thanks!
<xubuntu68w> In case you notice something interesting, I see this in the Xorg log https://gist.github.com/vkatsikaros/671e088e92a3a53e3a5e6d08e7ed925a#file-xorg-0-log Again I am unsure if this is after or before the session crashed
<xubuntu68w> I also added the last lines from the old Xorg log https://gist.github.com/vkatsikaros/671e088e92a3a53e3a5e6d08e7ed925a#file-xorg-0-log-old but they seem to go only 40 seconds after boot
<brainwash> xubuntu68w: could it be caused by firefox?
<xubuntu68w> brainwash I use browsers a lot :P firefox more than chrome/chromium but all are usually open at the same time. How could I verify/test that?
<brainwash> xubuntu68w: maybe there is a crash dump in /var/crash
<xubuntu68w> brainwash: hm nothing from today in /var/crash
<brainwash> any crash dump for Xorg though?
<brainwash> not sure if it will save duplicates
<brainwash> for every crash
<brainwash> a general tip would be to monitor RAM usage I guess
<brainwash> no free RAM may end in a crash of the graphical session
<brainwash> and you mentioned having two RAM eating web browsers running at the same time
<xubuntu68w> brainwash: no crashes at all captured today in /var/crash TBH I don't track performance (mem, cpu etc) on my laptop/maybe this is a good excuse to add something
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, what GPU?
<xubuntu68w> I ran into Xfwm 4.14 Compositor issue (thanks again for the help there!!) Is this `inxi` information helpful https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=57109#p57109 ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, run: inxi -G | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/acyk
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, and now run: apt list --installed | grep intel
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: https://pastebin.com/9CjXfMM1
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ what do you get? if it's less than 3 lines you can just copy/paste here without pastebin.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: dir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d doesn't exist (/etc/X11/ obviously does)
<diogenes_> now: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<xubuntu68w> done!
<diogenes_> now run the following command as ahole: http://dpaste.com/09RXYVE
<diogenes_> whole*
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: done, file created
<diogenes_> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<xubuntu68w> https://termbin.com/isjr
<diogenes_> now after reboot notice if crashes still happen but keep in mind if you get a black screen or can't login then you do the following:
<diogenes_> ctrl+alt+f4
<diogenes_> login
<diogenes_> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> startxfce4
<diogenes_> done
<diogenes_> if crashes still happen then change Option "AccelMethod" "sna" to Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: will check for the next reboot and the following days, thanks!
<diogenes_> ok and come with a feedback.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: the ctrl+alt+f4 will switch to a tty, right? out of curiosity is there a reason for the number 4?
<letho4> j'ai besoin d'aide qui peut m'aider à débloquer une imprimante ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, not a big difference just different distros assign different TTYs for graphical desktop, some assign it to TTY2 some to TTY7.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: thanks
<diogenes_> no problem.
<xubuntu68w> diogenes_: survived reboot and login (tested with and without my 2nd screen turned on) so I'll now look out for further crashes
<xubuntu68w> weirdly my wallpaper settings got lost - anyhow just mentioning not a problem
<diogenes_> xubuntu68w, ok, also as brainwash mentioned, to rule out some browser related issues, try one browser at a time.
<bleb> dpkg --configure -a is stalling
<bleb> it's been stuck there for about 10 minutes
<bleb> should i wait longer?  or is there something i can try?
<xubuntu9w> Hello
<xubuntu9w> I'm trying to set up a scanner to scan an image but no software can detect it
<xubuntu9w> it's an Epson ET-4750
<xubuntu61w> Hello everyone. :)   I'm looking for a distribution where RDP from a Win10 machine works, after installing XRDP. I have not been able to get RDP woking after trying 3 distributions. Have spent lots of time to find the issue.
#xubuntu 2020-03-18
<Hamilton> I just installed xubuntu 18.04. How to migrate to latest xfce 4.14?
<Hamilton> Is it even advisable to do so?
<Kumool> Hamilton: upgrade to 19
<Kumool> I was about to but then I noticed 20.04 will be released in april
<Kumool> so just wait a bit and you can get the latest xfce
<Kumool> with some modicum of stability
<Kumool> wtf does modicum even mean
<Kumool> oh, guess I used it correctly
<Hamilton> Kumool, Why thunar doesn't accept themes?
<Kumool> thunar accepts themes
<Hamilton> I copy pasted my xfce 4.04 setting from another laptop to this one and it went so smoothly
<Hamilton> oh I meant it didn't went so smooth :(
<Kumool> well, configuring xfce is not so difficult
<Kumool> it'll take an hour
<Kumool> just configure it normally
<Hamilton> Kumool, Would the upgrade to 20.04 be headache-free?
<Kumool> I have not upgraded since its not released yet, it will be in april, but ubuntu is relatively stable
<Hamilton> https://github.com/EliverLara/Ant
<Hamilton> If I manually download it to ./themes, would xfce recognize it?
<Hamilton> Is this a good precedure?
<Hamilton> http://i.imgur.com/XcdXb5G.png
<Hamilton> Why is there 2 independent power managers in the taskbar?
<Hamilton> Each of them has a feature that the other does not have
<Hamilton> And why the icons are so small...I changed the DIP to 150, everything changes except these icons
<Hamilton> Changing the size, increase *some* icons not all of them
<diogenes_> Hamilton, you should have started with the beginning of the story about how you end up with a mess like that.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, nice name btw...move along I want to see the sun
<Hamilton> diogenes_, I just installed xubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> yes Alexander, and you preserved thd /home from the previous installation?
<Hamilton> diogenes_, No its a clean install
<Hamilton> dual boot with Win but that is not relevant oh Mighty Master of Stoics
<diogenes_> Hamilton, but you did a lot of changes, that is not how default looks.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, Yeah I did. The point is there is two battery icons (one from xfce4-powermanager and another from Power Manager plugin)..their features are mutually independent
<diogenes_> go to settings > power manager and untick "System tray icon".
<Hamilton> diogenes_, nice
<Hamilton> diogenes_, Are you really stoic?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, kinik.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, You Turkish? Still could be Stoic though
<Hamilton> Why bluetooth turns itself on on restart?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, that's kind of a bug but with a simple autostart script it can be set to disable on login.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, What about the tray iconssmall size
<diogenes_> Hamilton, try increasing panel size.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, some of the icons increase but most of them stay fixed
<diogenes_> look in panel preferences > appearance, if that won't help, file a bug.
<Hamilton> How can I increase the length of each window on panel?
<Hamilton> Currently it doesn't show much of the window name
<diogenes_> Hamilton, there used to be a hack for panel window buttons to increase the length but i can't remember it.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, Thanks
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Hamilton> What font size do you guys use for thems, window themes and terminal?
<Hamilton> Me: 12,11,12
<diogenes_> 10, 10
<Hamilton> Screen resolution?
<diogenes_> 1020x1080
<diogenes_> 1920*
<Hamilton> so my eyesight is deteriorating
<diogenes_> mine is not good too but i have zoom :)
<Hamilton> :D
<Hamilton> Scroll direction is not respected in Xfce4-terminal. How to change it?
<Vulpo> Hello, I am stuck with having only a single workspace an I can't add any
<Vulpo> trying to add some from the workspaces menu does nothing
<Vulpo> didn't even notice I got disconnected
<Unit193> You want xfwm4-workspace-settings, Vulpo.
<Vulpo> https://imgur.com/a/ZP5MrKw
<Vulpo> tried that
<Vulpo> it says I raised it to 4 and then never actually adds more workspaces
<Unit193> Well huh, interesting.  I have 2 set for me now, with scoll on the desktop turned on and the little pager in the panel.
<Vulpo> Got it
<Vulpo> it was because I turned on Compiz
<Unit193> Ah, that does replace xfwm as compositor. :P
<Vulpo> yeah lol
<Vulpo> Though i'm still confused as to why Viewports do not work under compiz
<Vulpo> wmctrl -d returns 1280x1024
<Vulpo> which is my resolution
<Vulpo> but considering I'm using compiz, it should not be
<Vulpo> it should be 4x my resolution
<Vulpo> I got it
<Vulpo> forgot to actually add the viewports
#xubuntu 2020-03-19
<ithoughtiknewbet> Hi all, sure this is a newbie question, but my file system needs repair manually and I tried using fsck and it didn't seem to do anything
<Bashing-om> ithoughtiknewbet: A file system check/repair is done while the target is unmounted - ideally from a live environment.
<CarlenWhite> Having a problem with a desktop suddenly freezing with no reason I can find.
<CarlenWhite> I've checked journalctl, but nothing in the logs suggest a reason. Standard typical benign stuff.
<CarlenWhite>  /var/crash only contains old crashes of desktop programs.
<xubuntu69w> I can't connect my bluetooth device to my system
<xubuntu69w> Can anyone help??
<xubuntu69w> I am unable to connect my bluetooth headset to my system
<well_laid_lawn> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Hamilton> Where is .xinitrc ? It's not in home. Who is invoking  startxfce4 then?
<well_laid_lawn> that will be the login manager
<Fernando-Basso[m> I can't make my USB mic work. I can hear audio, it works on another computer, but it doesn't work on this machine.
<diogenes_> Fernando-Basso[m, look in pavucontrol > input.
<Fernando-Basso[m> When I connect it, it shows in pavucontrol as ”USB PnP Sound Device”. I can use this headset own volume controls and it displays in the xfce notifications.
 * Fernando-Basso[m uploaded an image: image.png (18KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/AstDmLlABUDYiqzkRKuAhcca >
<diogenes_> it works on another computer with what OS?
<Fernando-Basso[m> Xubuntu as well. This other one is a laptop. This one is a desktop computer.
<diogenes_> same version of Xubuntu and same kernel?
<Fernando-Basso[m> Yes. Lap top is updated regularly, and this one was installed a few days ago, also updated regularly (as soon as there is an update).
<Fernando-Basso[m> I mean, the laptop has xubuntu for years, and I keep upgrading it.
<diogenes_> Fernando-Basso[m, so on laptop you've upgraded Xubuntu from a previous release and on the other machine it was a new install?
<Fernando-Basso[m> I tried a P2 connector mic as well. It is detected, but no sound.
<Fernando-Basso[m> diogenes_: Exactly that!
<diogenes_> Fernando-Basso[m, then on the laptop, boot a live session of Xubuntu off of a USB or DVD and see if it solves the issue.
<Fernando-Basso[m> OK. Will try as soon as possible. Thanks.
<Fernando-Basso[m> Looks like the volume was just too low. And apparently, switching settings to the “wrong” one and back to the right one seems to cause the system to detect or change something that makes it work.
<Hamilton1> Should I disable xfce keyboard shortcuts if I want to use i3?
<brainwash> Hamilton: sure, if you want to avoid conflicts
<Hamilton> brainwash, What are the other stuff I should do?
<Hamilton> https://linoxide.com/gui/install-i3-window-manager-linux/
<Hamilton> Is this guide (for Xubuntu) correct?
<Hamilton> Like starting i3wm through sessions instead of changing in login
<brainwash> sadly, no idea
<SeTunTun> hello. Could anybody help me to find the default wallpapers folder?
<SeTunTun> I changed the wallpaper long ago and now I can't find the original folder.
<Hamilton> SeTunTun, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops ?
<SeTunTun> Hamilton, thaks!
<Hamilton> Is there a way to click on notification to focus the corresponsing app
<Hamilton> I just realized there is a xfce session and xubuntu session at lightdm. What is the difference?
<brainwash> Hamilton: the main difference is set in stone when you first either of the two sessions
<brainwash> that is when settings are loaded from default Xfce or Xubuntu's Xfce config
<brainwash> I meant to say "when you first start either of the two sessions"
<Hamilton> brainwash, So one of them is like original xubuntu settings?
<brainwash> Xfce is Xfce
<brainwash> Xubuntu is customized Xfce
<brainwash> both are Xfce, but it matters which session is started first on a new user account
<brainwash> those settings will be copied to the user's config folder
<Hamilton> brainwash, thanks
<brainwash> that is the main difference. I think there are some smaller things also, like selecting Xubuntu will set additional environmental variables.
<brainwash> but that is not a permanent change
<xubuntu74w> change display resolkution
<xubuntu74w> ?
<sonicx_> hello?
#xubuntu 2020-03-20
<fydron> hello!
<fydron> anyone up?
<kgb> guys! o/ SORRY about all the white, but this (UK) mirror has no cert .o0 https://ibb.co/x3NkTnS
<kgb> @cdimages http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<kgb> what's the deal, do we need to make 'em one, LOL
<kgb> even Trump would say 'it's the 21. century' (LMAO)
<xubuntu95w> bonjour y a til des personnes qui parle francais???
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu95w> ok ty
<genii> ce n'est rien
 * lighterowl 's brain melts.
<xubuntu20w> hello
<xubuntu20w> I am getting a blurry screen
<xubuntu20w> any solution please
<Kumool> clean it
<Kumool> har har
<guest3456789> Hey all. I have xubuntu installed in my desktop and whenever I get to runlevel 4 my mouse and keyboard stop responding. Te keyboard works fine in runlevel 3. Does anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<genii> Runlevels 3,4, and 5 are identical in Debian/Ubuntu
<genii> Unless you've been doing something something unusual with your rc.d files or so
<guest3456789> I mean whenever I enter an x-session if that is the correct term for it
<genii> So multiuser
<genii> Sounds more like some issue with HID driver
<guest3456789> Okay, I boot into multi-user and everything works. I start X and  I can not use any inputs
<genii> If your machine has both USB3 and USB2 ports, check to see you are putting the keyboard and mouse into USB2 ports
<xubuntu72w> Hi there guys! Is anyone here good with xbindkeys?
<genii> ( and eliminate any hub you have in between, if there is one )
<guest3456789> It does come with both types, but neither seem to work
<genii> guest3456789: Do you know the motherboard  (if desktop) or model ( if laptop)
<genii> ( could be USB chipset driver, expecially if NVidia chipset)
<cousteau> Hi!
<xubuntu72w> You see. I did rebind my right-click to a keyboard key, and it won't trigger if I'm holding left-click at the same time.
<cousteau> Xubuntu 18.04.  When I lock the laptop, music stops playing.  I added myself to group audio (as some random post on Google suggested), as well as video (just in case), but nothing.
<cousteau> When I unlock, playback continues where I left it.
<cousteau> (hm, wonder if the program I'm using also affects this)
<cousteau> neither parole nor VLC allow playback while locked; probably not a laptop issue
<cousteau> *probably not a player issue
<cousteau> xubuntu72w, maybe you have mapped "press left and right click simultaneously" to emulate a middle click?
<diogenes_> cousteau, try xscreenssaver instead of light-locker.
<xubuntu72w> costeau I do not recall such thing. How do I check it please?
<cousteau> diogenes_, uh... how do I know which I have?
<diogenes_> cousteau, session and startup > application autostart
<cousteau> xubuntu72w, honestly I have no idea how to check that.  Can you open a website or something and left+right-click to see what happens?
<cousteau> Or map middle-click to another key?
<cousteau> just to check that's the problem
<cousteau> if it is, and you don't find the option to fix that in Mouse and Touchpad, then I guess some commands could fix that
<xubuntu72w> Right now Middle-Click = K and Right-Click to L
<xubuntu72w> if left + right = middle it would press K.
<cousteau> and if you middle click you see a K, and if you right click you see an L, and if you simultaneously left and right click?
<cousteau> and it doesn't?
<xubuntu72w> If I try to right-click while holding left-click, right-click works normally instead of pressing L.
<xubuntu72w> That's the issue.
<cousteau> huh
<xubuntu72w> At least it is what I'm finding out.
<cousteau> which app are you using?  Maybe it doesn't support that feature
<xubuntu72w> xbindkeys.
<cousteau> at first glance, it seems that that program lets you specify stuff like "Control + b:3" doing some action
<cousteau> well, I suspect that "Control + b:1 + b:3" is being interpreted as a different command
<xubuntu72w> Yeah, that's the spirit of it.
<cousteau> I would suggest you to try mapping that to another key as well
<xubuntu72w> It has a file that you can load up on startup.
<cousteau> but then if you press b:3 and THEN b:1 it'll also press L and you don't want that
<xubuntu72w> "xdotool key 'k'"       b:2"xdotool key 'l'"       b:3
<xubuntu72w> This is how it is set.
<cousteau> the thing is, that program also allows you to specify combinations
<cousteau> like, control + b:3
<cousteau> (I included "control" in my previous example by mistake btw)
<cousteau> so I suspect that you can also map it so that b:1 + b:3 does something
<xubuntu72w> I see.
<xubuntu72w> But no, there's nothing else on the file.
<cousteau> for example, try mapping b:1+b:3 to xdotool key 'j'
<cousteau> then open a mousepad and start right-clicking, middle-clicking, left-right-clicking, etc
<cousteau> I suspect left-right will type a J
<cousteau> because it is capturing right click and left+right click as two different types of event
<cousteau> maybe you need to tell it somehow that you want ANY right-click to press L, not just a specific combination of it with other keys/buttons
<xubuntu72w> It does nothing, it types nothing
<xubuntu72w> Interesting enough, I can still type L if I right click while holding middle-click.
<cousteau> diogenes_, ok so light-locker is indeed running, and after staring at the app list you suggested I figured out which was the entry related to it, because it uses descriptions instead of command names
<cousteau> and I don't seem to have xscreensaver installed... is there a UI option to select the screensaver, or do I just install xscreensaver manually and select it?
<cousteau> (feels a bit dirty, specially since the "elegant" way would be to set xscreensaver as the default screensaver for all users... or at least not to interfere with the currently installed one)
<cousteau> (although I'm the only user here)
<cousteau_> ok, re-joining from irssi since I guess I'll be closing and opening session several times
<cousteau> I just realized diogenes just left right before I asked :(
<cousteau_> ok well, diogenes_'s trick totally worked
<cousteau_> I don't know if I still need to be in the audio and video groups
<Ravi28> Installed ubuntu 19.10.1 on Raspi Pi 4, and then xubuntu-desktop.  For some reason gdm.service refuses to run. I am having to use lightdm. Any reason why it can not run? Thanks.
<Fernando-Basso[m> https://store.steampowered.com/app/203160/Tomb_Raider/
<Fernando-Basso[m> Free (don't know for how long).
<Fernando-Basso[m> PS: Runs natively on Linux.
<brainwash> Ravi28: check the logs
<Ravi28> Which logs to check? [Thanks in advance]
<brainwash> the systemd journal
<brainwash> journalctl -u gdm.service
<cousteau> Fernando-Basso[m, why do you do this to me just two days after I installed steam :'(
<Ravi28> @brainwash : Thanks. Will check
<Fernando-Basso[m> cousteau: Well, it runs on Linux. I couldn't refrain myself from sharing!
<brainwash> Ravi28: or, systemctl status gdm.service  for a the last few log messages
<Fernando-Basso[m> The other two (Rise and Shadow of Tomb Raider) also run on Linux (NATIVELY).
<Unit193> FWIW, Xubuntu uses lightdm rather than GDM, so that sounds fine. :3
<cousteau> Fernando-Basso[m, heh
<cousteau> sigh, ok here it goes
<cousteau> oh and I can probably borrow my flatmate's switch controller
<cousteau> (which for some reason only works via Bluetooth, not via USB)
<cousteau> ...damn, 10 GB??
<cousteau> well I guess I can uninstall it later
<cousteau> it's going to my 1TB HDD anyway
<zChris> Hello, i have an installation with Xubuntu 14. Can i upgrade it to latest LTS for xubuntu?
<hulyio> hi there
<hulyio> i got a question about installing xubuntu from a usb
#xubuntu 2020-03-21
<roadrunneratwast> hi. i am trying to install the software for my wifi card.  for this, i need to first have build-essential and dpkg, or just make.  apt-get --print-urls gives me "no candidate for make/build-essentials/dpkg". Do I have to download all dependencies individually from https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/devel/build-essential?  I will need to go back and lookup my arch, right?  Is there an easier way?
<roadrunneratwast> neever mind.  got it
<Hamilton> I installed i3-wm and somehow dunst replaced the original xfce4-notification. How can I get my original xfce4-notif
<brainwash> Hamilton: uninstall dunst
<Hamilton> brainwash, But can I use xfce4-notif in i3wm?
<brainwash> in? you mean "with"
<brainwash> sure you can
<Hamilton> brainwash, thing is, with i3 I have to call my own pactl and xbacklight and the like. But if I use xfce's who controls those stuff? Aren't they part of DE?
<brainwash> well yeah. Xfce has components to manages various things.
<brainwash> the pulseaudio panel plugin handles multimedia keys, the power manager reacts to brightness key presses
<brainwash> xfsettingsd applies many settings (display, themes, etc.)
<brainwash> i3 is only a window manager
<Hamilton> brainwash, So I have to write my own notifs with dunst with non-xfce utilities in the i3 config file...Another question
<Hamilton> How to use Xfce's own locker, light-dm, instead of i3lock since I installed i3 as a new session and it seems improper to have another locker control logging in
<brainwash> the easiest approach would be to replace xfwm4 with i3 though
<Hamilton> When I invoke dm-tool lock, it could be bypassed by switching to and back from tty
<brainwash> you install/use light-locker
<brainwash> or any other screen locker
<Hamilton> brainwash, Isn't light-dm a screen locker?
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> it's a display manager
<Hamilton> I mean the one Xubuntu comes with preinsatalled
<brainwash> that one was light-locker (which is using lightdm-gtk-greeter as unlock interface)
<Hamilton> When I boot to the login page, what exatly is the name of that program? (From there I can enter password or change session)
<brainwash> in recent Xubuntu versions we have the new xfce4-screensaver
<Hamilton> My xubuntu is 18.04
<brainwash> lightdm-gtk-greeter is the visual interface for login/unlock
<brainwash> lightdm is the backend
<Hamilton> In Xubuntu, screen lock goes to lightdm-gtk-greeter, yes?
<brainwash> right
<Hamilton> I want this behaviour in i3wm also. So I don't manage two lockers
<brainwash> then put "light-locker" in your autostart list
<brainwash> and use light-locker-command --lock
<brainwash> to lock the session
<Hamilton> nice...Can I check it in terminal?
<brainwash> yes
<Hamilton> light-locker-command -l
<Hamilton> ** Message: 15:14:51.621: Received error message from the locker: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver was not provided by any .service files
<brainwash> you did not start light-locker
<brainwash> or?
<Hamilton> exec --no-startup-id xss-lock --transfer-sleep-lock -- i3lock --nofork
<Hamilton> i3 is starting its own "lock process", right?
<brainwash> ...
<Hamilton> brainwash, I did not start light-locker
<brainwash> why not?
<Hamilton> Since I fear it ocnfilits with this xss-lock
<brainwash> if you are unsure, please ask in the i3 channel
<brainwash> keep in mind that this is the Xubuntu support channel
<Hamilton> brainwash, ok. In 20.04 light-lock stuff is going to be dropped?
<Hamilton> with xfce-screensaver?
<Hamilton> Why? Because of security?
<brainwash> because of bugs due to how locking with lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter works
<brainwash> mostly caused by graphics drivers
<brainwash> or when suspending the system
<Hamilton> brainwash, you are one of the devs?
<brainwash> no
<rhode> hi guys
<rhode> I know that I cat tile windows in XFCE, and already have binding with Super+Left|right to tile Left and right
<rhode> This gives me a 50% / 50% split of the realestate
<rhode> Is ther any way in XFCE to resize the windows (like its done in e.g. i3vm) so that a keypress will e.g. reduce left windows by 10% and at the same time increase the right windows by 10% ?
<roadrunneratwast> hi.  i need to install dkms, build-essential, and make on an offline computer.  i am now on another linux box that has internet.  where can i download a .deb file that would contain these?
<diogenes_> roadrunneratwast, you can do: apt-get download package.deb
<roadrunneratwast> ok thanks
<diogenes_> make sure you got dependences too.
<roadrunneratwast> build-essentials has a ton of dependencies
<roadrunneratwast> will the apt-get download all of them?
<roadrunneratwast> i am trying to build the driver for my network card
<roadrunneratwast> so i need build-essentials, make, dkms
<diogenes_> i don'd think so, you can try: a[t-get download pack1 pack2
<diogenes_> apt-get*
<roadrunneratwast> oof
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<Unit193> See also: apt-offline
<roadrunneratwast> build-essential deb is just a list, not actual packages
<roadrunneratwast> just the dependency list
<diogenes_> yeah a meta package.
<roadrunneratwast> when i do apt-get print-uris <package> i receive the message "<package> has no insallation candidate
<roadrunneratwast> oh.  but xenial has build-essentials installed by default?
<roadrunneratwast> ok.  that would be easier
<CrazyLikeAFox> Err:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libquadmath0 amd64 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1
<CrazyLikeAFox>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.39 80]
<CrazyLikeAFox> Err:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 libgfortran4 amd64 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1
<CrazyLikeAFox>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.39 80]
<CrazyLikeAFox> I seem to have broken packages tht depend on these files
<CrazyLikeAFox> According to synaptic, I have 3 broken packages: libarpack2, libhdf5-100, and liblapack3
<CrazyLikeAFox> If I try to just remove any of them, they list a bunch of stuff dependant on them, especially the 3rd one, which includes stuff that's currently working fine
<CrazyLikeAFox> hrm, synaptic at least won't let me remove the former two, as the main thing depending on them doesn't work to start with
<CrazyLikeAFox> with the 3rd package broken still
#xubuntu 2020-03-22
<gnrp> hrm, I am having a problem with Xubuntu 19.10:
<gnrp> Fresh installation, just some packages on top. But still standard lightdm with xfce
<gnrp> however, the shutdown/restart buttons are greyed out, suspend is not even shown.
<gnrp> all the "old" recommendations are consolekit stuff, but that doesn't exist anymore
<gnrp> ah, and the policykit pkla files I found I tried out, but didn't work
<gnrp> anybody with an idea on what to do?
<gnrp> in lightdm, the shutdown/restart buttons are also greyed out
<gnrp> also, when I put the suspend action on the power button via energy manager, it requires me to enter a password when I push the power button before it works
<diogenes_> gnrp, run: groups | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and share the link.
<gnrp> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/py5j
<gnrp> on my notebook, also on 19.10, shutdown and all that stuff works. There, groups are mostly the same, but due to the installed software (replace lxd by adbusers)
<diogenes_> gnrp, did you install on top of the previously saved /home?
<gnrp> yep
<gnrp> was an 18.04 before
<gnrp> (did the same on the notebook btw, where it works)
<diogenes_> gnrp, when it comes about troubleshooting issues that occur after an upgrade, first thing i do i create a new clean user to rule out configuration issues.
<gnrp> will try. At the moment I was too inpatient and I am upgrading to focal right now^^
<gnrp> but yeah, that's a good idea in general, I should follow that
<gnrp> and yes, from "something doesn't work" to "using experimental releases" is not very smart. But at least I have some good corona-time now for reporting bugs, heh
<diogenes_> so it's called "corona-time" now? maybe "covid-time" :)
<gnrp> depends on whether you spend time at home or you spend time drinking beers? ;)
<gnrp> diogenes_: So focal does the same, and a new user also has the same issues
<gnrp> (as does lightdm, btw)
<diogenes_> gnrp, hmm xfce4-session is responsible for that afaik.
<gnrp> hm
<gnrp> so the action required for the suspend at least is org.freedesktop.login1.suspend-ignore-inhibit
<gnrp> how would I allow my user to perform tihs?
<gnrp> wohooo, I made it work! :D
<gnrp> suspend, hibernate, reboot, all works. Had to grant some of the org.freedesktop.login1 permissions
<gnrp> although I am not happy with the result. :(
<gnrp> now that I understand it I cannot insult and rant about policykit anymore. That sucks.
<gnrp> and this time even the on-board documentation alone was doing ti
<xubuntu45w> hello
<xubuntu45w> I have strudels downloading applications
<xubuntu45w> Can you help me please?
<xubuntu45w> the error message is: "It is not possible to install Inkscape: cannot perform the following tasks:"
<xubuntu40w> Hi there guys! You might be able to help me out with this one.
<xubuntu40w> As you guys know, the images, documents folders have different icons.
<xubuntu40w> I added a Games folder, but I can't set a different icon for it, how do i do that? I'd appreciate some guidance.
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, you can make it a link and specify the desired Icon= or right click > properties > emblems, maybe there are other ways too.
<xubuntu40w> diogenes: Uh this is weird, but if I click one of the emblems, it unclicks itself.
<diogenes_> indeed weird.
<xubuntu40w> Any suggestions?
<diogenes_> maybe someone else could suggest something, it's too late for me so i'm off, if you won't find anything, come again tomorrow and maybe we could find something.
 * diogenes_ is offline
<xubuntu40w> Alright, thanks anyways!
<DarkTrick> Sometimes when I'm shutting down my computer,some programs hang
<DarkTrick> This prevents ubuntu to shut down immediately
<DarkTrick> in the shutdown-phase it hangs with a "waiting for a process to finish"-like message. This has a 2 min timeout.
<DarkTrick> If 5 apps hang at the time, the computer won't shut down for 10 minutes.
<DarkTrick> Q1.) Is there anything I can do (in that situation) to stop the waiting and tell the computer to immediately shut down?
<DarkTrick> Q2.) The system won't show which process it's waiting for, until the time is up. Is there any setting, that will make the system show which process it's waiting for?
<brainwash> DarkTrick: maybe "sudo systemctl poweroff" will do the job
<DarkTrick> brainwash, then I would have to shutdown my system like that all the time. Isn't there any antimeasure when I'm in the situation of a hanging process?
<DarkTrick> I would expect something like CTRL+\ to work
<brainwash> no idea
<brainwash> I guess I would need a reproducer
<brainwash> something that triggers your scenario
<brainwash> I know that a running Virtual Box instance can block logout/shutdown
<DarkTrick> brainwash, hm... that's difficult, I guess
<DarkTrick> yes, I also figured that the last time
<DarkTrick> my most recent example is a not shutting down mousepad
<brainwash> huch
<brainwash> interesting
<brainwash> probably due to unsaved changes, right?
<DarkTrick> I can't tell
<DarkTrick> Mousepad was hanging *before* I tried to shut down
<brainwash> oh I see
<DarkTrick> I opened a file, window opens, but mousepad hangs
<DarkTrick> btw: why would a virtual box instance block from logout/shutdown?
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14429
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14429 in General "XFCE session won't logout when Virtualbox is running" [Normal,New]
<DarkTrick> brainwash, ok, so it's been working on
<DarkTrick> I guess I should comeback with my stuff, if I can reproduce it securely
<DarkTrick> thank you brainwash!
<brainwash> what gives you the impression that someone is working on it? :)
<DarkTrick> :D
<DarkTrick> because it's in the system
<DarkTrick> well.. I was struggeling sending out that sentence :D
<brainwash> your case sounds a bit different though
<brainwash> I mean you that dialog window with a timeout
<brainwash> you get
<DarkTrick> In my case Xorg already finished an I'm on TTY1
<DarkTrick> It looks like this
<DarkTrick> [ **] Waiting for process to finish [ 1s / 1m59]
<brainwash> ah okay. that is systemd.
<DarkTrick> So 'Systemd is waiting for a process to finish' is the right description I guess(?)
<brainwash> I think it is
<brainwash> grep Timeout /etc/systemd/system.conf
<brainwash> #DefaultTimeoutStopSec=90s
<brainwash> but that's 90s or 1m30
<brainwash> and you got 1m59
<DarkTrick> hm... maybe my eyes played a trick on me...? I'm pretty sure it was 1m59, though
<DarkTrick> I will change this time and watch my system for a while
<brainwash> you can check the journal entries for the previous boot
<brainwash> if persistent logging is enabled
<DarkTrick> brainwash, I could, but I would need some guidance for that
<brainwash> it is enabled when /var/log/journal exists
<DarkTrick> brainwash, does not exist
<brainwash> sudo mkdir /var/log/journal
<DarkTrick> (funny... there's already stuff in the newly created folder)
<brainwash> and with "journalctl -b -1" you can access the log entries from the previous boot
<DarkTrick> `No journal files were opened due to insufficient permissions.`
<DarkTrick> and with sudo
<DarkTrick> "Data from the specified boot (-1) is not available: No such boot ID in journal"
<DarkTrick> I guess, I'll leave it like this and the next time I experience the problem, I check there?
<brainwash> you didn't reboot yet
<brainwash> so there is no previous boot log data
<kgb> seems like there's nobody alive in #vbox, what size of partition should I use for Oracle VM - like 10, 20 GB (less?)
<brainwash> for what purpose?
<kgb> (just need it for messing around, maybe trying to build Firefox with less features. :))
<kgb> I mean, I'll use.VDI right so I can expand and all that
<DarkTrick> kgb: I would use 20G or even more. And set the option to "dynamically allocated"
<kgb> DarkTrick: yessir. that's cool!..:) ty
<brainwash> mine is 10GB
<kgb> um, encrypt the swap??
<brainwash> but I only keep things installed that I need
<brainwash> encrypt swap? what you mean?
<kgb> the swap partition, should i encrypt it - or just not bother with that?? oh and what RAM... I've got 16GB, is there any need of using more than 2 ?? .o0
<kgb> maybe 4GB, if I'll be compiling and all that, yeah?
<DarkTrick> kgb: I'm using 1 - 2GB. Works fine for compiling smaller applications. Remember, that you always change those settings :)
<kgb> DarkTrick: ugh, sure - bt, it (_always?!?) takes a while to manipulate the partition(s) size(s)?
<kgb> hm
<DarkTrick> kgb: I was talking about RAM
<DarkTrick> That should be changed with a reboot and 10 seconds of mouse clicking
<kgb> DarkTrick: well, yeah - the RAM is the actual size of the swap partition, no?! :-o
<DarkTrick> kgb: I don't know. I though "swap partition" is for an actual partition. The RAM is only used in case there is no specific 'partition' for swap (setup in /etc/fstab)
<DarkTrick> **But I might be wrong**
<kgb> hey SRY about all the questions, bt how about CPU number - I'm on a Asus FX505DU laptop with AMD Ryzen 7 3750H
<kgb> more than 2, or will two be alright??
<kgb> *running it!..:)
<DarkTrick> kgb: I'd say, the same thing again: just try and change if necessary :) I personally use only 1 core and it runs fine.
<kgb> cool, cool! :D just... I *really* want to build Firefox; maybe even for, like, F-Droid or something
<kgb> (for sure for personal use, without a BUNCH of stuff. :))
